# Χαλαρή κουβεντούλα... > The Meeting point >  Ραδιοερασιτέχνες...το παρών σας...και εδώ.

## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα.

Για να δούμε, το Adslgr.com φιλοξενείς χιλιάδες χρήστες. Πόσοι απο εμάς είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ενεργοί χρήστες internet;

73 de SV2EVS

 :One thumb up:

----------


## lacie

δεν ξέρω εάν μετράει ....

STUDIO 54

1976-1980 Περιστέρι

----------


## a905

Παρών ο a905 και σε λίγο Νet Radio.
Η γλύκα του ραδιοφώνου όμως στα FM με τίποτα. ..........!!
 :Whistle:

----------


## giwrgosth

> δεν ξέρω εάν μετράει ....
> 
> STUDIO 54
> 
> 1976-1980 Περιστέρι


Α εσύ είσαι πιο παλιός  :Worthy:  
Αλλά μάλλον δεν μετράει, ραδιοερασιτέχνες είπε ο άνθρωπος, όχι ραδιοπειρατές!  :Razz:

----------


## SSB

Γειά σου συνάδελφε, ο SV2QR εδώ!

----------


## sv2evs

> Γειά σου συνάδελφε, ο SV2QR εδώ!


Καλημέρα συνάδελφε SV2QR. Είσαι ενεργός πουθενά στον αέρα; Echolink μήπως;

Παιδιά *οχι ΡΑΔΙΟΠΕΙΡΑΤΕΣ*, ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΕΣ αφορά το νήμα αυτό. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## a905

Τον χαρακτηρισμό ραδιοπειρατές τον επέβαλε η αστυνομία για δικούς της λόγους. Ραδιοερασιτέχνες υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν στα FM ακόμα και σήμερα έχοντας κάποιο ορισμένο φάσμα συχνότητας που μπορούνε να κάνουνε εκπομπή. Σίγουρα υπάρχει μεγάλος σεβασμός για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες των άλλων συχνοτήτων μιας και έχουνε βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο σε άσχημες καταστάσεις.
Καλή συνέχεια στο νήμα
 :Respekt:

----------


## sv2evs

Αναφερόμενος σε ραδιοερασιτέχνες, μιλάω για τους αδειούχους χειρηστές ασυρμάτων ατόμων που έχουν δώσει και έχουν επιτύχη στις εξετάσεις αυτές και αυτή τη στιγμή κατέχουν ένα χαρακτηριστικό κλήσεως του τύπου SV**** ή SW****. Δικό μου το λάθος που δεν το ξεκαθάρισα αμέσως. :Whistle:

----------


## SSB

> Καλημέρα συνάδελφε SV2QR. Είσαι ενεργός πουθενά στον αέρα; Echolink μήπως;


Όταν η εργασία (και η σύζυγος) μου του επιτρέπει, τριγυρνάω στα 20 και στα 40m. Βλέπεις είμαι λάτρης των HF και του ...θόρυβου.
Τα V/U τα ψιλοέκοψα λόγω πολυκοσμίας, σκέτο ...CB περασμένων δεκαετιών έγινε εκεί. Όσο για το Echolink, να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν μου κάνει και πολύ αίσθηση. Αν και επαγγελματίας "κομπουτεράς" εδώ και χρόνια, ποτέ δεν συμπάθησα ιδιαίτερα την "chat-οποίηση" των επικοινωνιών.

Αν πάντως έχεις βραχέα, θα με βρεις συνήθως στους 14.250, 7.055 και καμμιά φορά στα ψηλά στο R5

73

ΥΓ: Σχετικά με τους ...παλιοπειρατές, ε ρε τι μου θυμίσατε (snif-snif) ωραίες εποχές, τι δεν θα έδινα να τις ξαναζούσα για μια νύχτα.  :Sad:

----------


## sv2evs

Μπορεί κάποια στιγμή να τα πούμε στο R5. Το βραχέο το ανοίγω κάθε φορά που θα καθήσω στο shack, απλά τελευταία παρατηρώ μόνο το dx-cluster για να δω τι υπάρχει στα βραχέα. Η διάδοση μας έχει ριμάξει, ακούω με μια κάθετη CP-6 και δεν είναι οτι καλύτερο για τα "αυτιά" του IC-730 που έχω. Αν και παλιό όμως, είναι πολύ καλός δέκτης και χαίρομαι που δεν έχω "φασαρία" σε σχέση με νεότερα μοντέλα. Όσο για το echolink και εγώ δεν είμαι και τόσο υπερ του αλλά αν σκεφτεί κανείς πόσοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες θα είχαν την ευκαιρία να είναι active μέσω αυτού ενώ δεν έχουν "χρόνο" να ανοίξουν v/u/hf θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερα. Για να μην πω για νεώτερους που δεν έχουν την δυνατότητα ΑΜΕΣΗΣ αγοράς όταν πάρουν το callsign και μπορούν να βγουν αμέσως να μιλήσουν (υπάρχουν και 2 δέκτες βραχέων στο echolink).

----------


## px2

Γειά σας συνάδελφοι sv2CLN
πολλα 73 εχω πολυ καιρο να πω αυτο

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

Γεια και απο εμένα  de  SV3FUO  www.qsl.net/sv3fuo 

73 σε όλους .

----------


## Reef

εμενα η μονη μου σχεση με το σπορ ειναι μια συμετοχη στο διεθνες  jamboree ραδιοερασιτεχνων που γινεται μια φορα τον χρονο νομιζω, ενα βραδυ πριν πολλα χρονια απο ενα παρκακι στη Λαρισα οπου μιλαγαμε με παρα πολυ κοσμο μεσω βραχεων απο μερη οπως Ιαπωνια, Ιταλια, Αγγλια και αλλα πολλα,

πολυ ενδιαφερουσα εμπειρια δεν θα την ξεχασω ποτε

----------


## sv2evs

γειά σου 2CLN, 3fuo.Χαίρομαι που επιτέλους αρχίσαμε να εμφανιζόμαστε. Obergruppenf&#252;hrer η εμπειρία σου ήταν ένα μικρό μόνο δείγμα το τι κάνουν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες στην διάρκεια του hobbie τους. :One thumb up:

----------


## Reef

δυστηχως απο τοτε δεν ξαναασχοληθηκα

----------


## sv2evs

ϊσως αν σου αρέσει το hobbie αυτό να μπορέσεις να ασχοληθείς και τώρα. Δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που ξεκίνησαν για την πλάκα τους και τώρα είναι ενεργοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Δεν έχεις παρά να επισκεφτείς έναν τοπικό σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

----------


## gravis

reef στην Λαρισα υπαρχει κανενας συλλογος ραδιοερασιτεχνων?
παρεπιπτοντως προτείνετε κανενα καλο εξοπλισμο απο CB μέχρι uhf/vhf ,και επισης κανενα οn-line ελληνικο κατάστημα για παραγγελίες  :Wink:

----------


## Reef

δεν εχω ιδεα φιλε μου αν ξερει κατι καποιος σχετικα να μου το πει

----------


## gravis

και βασικα παιδια οσοι ειστε ραδιοερασιτεχνες, ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να παρω μερος στις εξετάσεις για την αποκτηση τις άδειας, μπορείτε να μας πειτε τι χρειάζετε, ποια ειναι η ύλη του, καθε ποτε δινουμε εξετασεις, να προτείνετε τιποτα βιβλία, κλπ κλπ..

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> και βασικα παιδια οσοι ειστε ραδιοερασιτεχνες, ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να παρω μερος στις εξετάσεις για την αποκτηση τις άδειας, μπορείτε να μας πειτε τι χρειάζετε, ποια ειναι η ύλη του, καθε ποτε δινουμε εξετασεις, να προτείνετε τιποτα βιβλία, κλπ κλπ..


Για κοίτα εδώ 
http://www.raag.org/

----------


## sv2evs

> reef στην Λαρισα υπαρχει κανενας συλλογος ραδιοερασιτεχνων?
> παρεπιπτοντως προτείνετε κανενα καλο εξοπλισμο απο CB μέχρι uhf/vhf ,και επισης κανενα οn-line ελληνικο κατάστημα για παραγγελίες


http://www.sz4the.gr/Home.htm

http://users.tri.sch.gr/sv4km-ert/

 :Wink: 

καταστήματα πολλά: 

www.meimaris.gr
www.drele.com αλλά και αρκετά ακόμα.

Σου συνιστώ να ξεκινήσεις με cb αν σε ενδιαφέρει και μετά να ανεβείς...μην ασχοληθείς με vhf ακόμα αν δεν πάρεις άδεια (άποψη μου) γιατί έτσι θα είσαι 100% παράνομος. Με τα cb είναι διαφορετικά.

----------


## sv2evs

> και βασικα παιδια οσοι ειστε ραδιοερασιτεχνες, ενδιαφερομαι και εγω να παρω μερος στις εξετάσεις για την αποκτηση τις άδειας, μπορείτε να μας πειτε τι χρειάζετε, ποια ειναι η ύλη του, καθε ποτε δινουμε εξετασεις, να προτείνετε τιποτα βιβλία, κλπ κλπ..


Επίσκεψη σε κάποιο τοπικό σύλλογο σαν αυτόν που σου έχει προτίνει ο Roxamis και αν σε ενδιαφέρει παρακολούθησει τον μαθημάτων. Βιβλίο δεν θα βρεις στην αγορά, αλλά μόνο σε συλλόγους που ασχολούνται με τα μαθήματα και έχουν συγκεντρωμένη την ύλη. Καλή επιτυχία...και να μην χαθούμε.  :Laughing:

----------


## gravis

S2evs τους βρηκα απο την σελιδα που μου έδωσες ,και πέρασα σημερα απο τον συλλογο
Reef βρισκονται Τερμα σαριμβεη αν ενδιαφέρεσε να πας και εσυ , σε ενα κτηριο που τους παραχωρησε η 1η στρατια και φενετε απο μακρυα η μεγαλη κεραια που στησανε. 
Τα παιδια ηταν πολυ ψαγμενα, ασχετα που εγω οτι μου λέγανε δεν καταλάβαινα τιποτα, ακουγανε για CB και ξενερώνανε, αλλα απο οτι μου λεγανε και οι ιδιοι, το hobby αυτο ειναι ακριβο.
Τα στάζω στα PC-ια , να τα στάξω και για ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο,δυσβασταχτο το κόστος.
Πιστευω για καποιον για αρχη ενα PMR και ενα CB ειναι καλα  :Whistle:

----------


## Reef

το χω δει το κτιριο περναω συχνα απο κει, μπορει να περασω

----------


## sv2evs

> S2evs τους βρηκα απο την σελιδα που μου έδωσες ,και πέρασα σημερα απο τον συλλογο
> Reef βρισκονται Τερμα σαριμβεη αν ενδιαφέρεσε να πας και εσυ , σε ενα κτηριο που τους παραχωρησε η 1η στρατια και φενετε απο μακρυα η μεγαλη κεραια που στησανε. 
> Τα παιδια ηταν πολυ ψαγμενα, ασχετα που εγω οτι μου λέγανε δεν καταλάβαινα τιποτα, ακουγανε για CB και ξενερώνανε, αλλα απο οτι μου λεγανε και οι ιδιοι, το hobby αυτο ειναι ακριβο.
> Τα στάζω στα PC-ια , να τα στάξω και για ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο,δυσβασταχτο το κόστος.
> Πιστευω για καποιον για αρχη ενα PMR και ενα CB ειναι καλα


Απο αυτά που σου είπαν δεν σημαίνει οτι με το που θα γίνεις ραδιοερασιτέχνης πρέπει να αγοράσεις "porshe,ferrari" για να κάνεις το hoby σου. Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με ένα απλό μηχάνημα της τάξης των 150 ευρώ και στην συνέχεια να κάνεις "αναβαθμίσεις", όπως κάνεις και με τους υπολογιστές. Μην φανταστείς, οι περισσότεροι κάνουν επαφές με μηχανήματα που δεν είναι υπερβολικά ακριβά. Τώρα όσο για το cb που ακούγανε τα παιδιά, απλά δεν συγκρίνεται πλέον με τα vhf. Μπορεί να είναι καλά για αρχή, απλά εκεί δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτά που σου δίνει την δυνατότητα ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός. Επίσης με τα pmr δεν μπορείς να έχεις αυτό που θέλεις (επικοινωνία) σε μεγάλη εμβέλεια εκτός φυσικά αν (πάλι) θέλεις να παρανομήσεις. Μην τρελένεσαι πάντως, αν σε ενδιαφέρει προχώρα στην απόκτηση του πτυχίου.

----------


## sv2jje

Όλα τα καλά παιδιά εδώ.
Χρόνια πολλά υγεία και πολλές επαφές.
Όλα χρειάζονται. :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

Γειά σου Γιώργο,

Προσπαθούμε να είμαστε παντού. Γιατί όχι και εδώ; :Wink:

----------


## manoulamou

Ισως θεωρηθει λιγο off topic αλλα το ειδα και συγκλονιστηκα!
Μολις παρελαβα το τελευταιο τευχος του περιοδικου ΑΝΑΠΗΡΙΑ ΤΩΡΑ
όπου αναφερεται η περιπτωση του *Κωστα Κριεκουκη* ο οποιος θεωρειται ραδιοπειρατης.
Επειδη λογω του κοινωνικου ρατσισμου (το παλαι ποτε)
οντας *αναπηρος*, δεν πηρε απολυτηριο δημοτικου και γι αυτο
δεν μπορεσε ουτε καν να δωσει εξετασεις για αδεια ραδιο-ερασιτεχνη! :Evil:  
Το site του ειναι www.melodikos.com  για οσους ενδιαφερονται...


*ΥΓ*
Καποιος  :Wink:   να διορθωσει  <<παρ *ο* ν >> *στον τιτλο* του θεματος :Wink: 
ή μηπως πρεπει να γραφτει  *"παρών"*

----------


## sv2evs

Το είδα και εγώ αυτό και το έχω συζητήση με τον ίδιο (προφανώς) στο forum του www.disabled.gr (δεν είναι διαφήμιση). Απ'ότι μου είπε δεν ήθελε την άδεια για να καλύψει τον σταθμό. Φυσικά τότε τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά, τώρα πέρνεις άδεια v/u/ghz με το απολυτήριο δημοτικού και αφού περάσεις τις εξετάσεις. :Sad:

----------


## melidis

Γειά σας και απο μένα. Αχ!! Ραδιοπειρατές στίς δεκαετίες του '70 - '80, Ραδιοερασιτέχνες μετά, όπως και να΄χει, ο σκοπός και η ουσία ήταν και είναι μία. Η ανάγκη για επικοινωνία μέσω των ερτζιανών κυμάτων με μουσικές, συνομιλίες,αυτοδιμιουργία και κατασκευή πομπών και κεραιών,και τόσα άλλα πολλά που εμένα μου έχουν αφήσει τις καλύτερες αναμνήσεις απο τα νεανικά μου χρόνια. Ραδιοπειρατής τότε παράνομος, λόγω νόμου που είχε μείνει απο την χούντα, Ραδιοπαραγωγός τώρα στο STUDIO 5, 89,7. Όπως και να΄χει, καλό το net, αλλά το ραδιόφωνο έχει άλλη μαγεία!!!  :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

Καλημέρα,

Λυπάμε που θα σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει σε προηγούμενο post οτι μιλάμε για αδειούχους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

κάποιος προσπάθησε να κάνει Post εδώ αλλά μου το έστειλε pm...ας ξανακάνει post αν θέλει εδώ.

----------


## sv2evs

Ενημέρωση: Το R3 Θεσσαλονίκης και το RU6 (επαναλήπτες της Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε) έχουν αναβαθμιστεί (και) με νέες κεραίες και σας περιμένουν για τα qso σας.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

Ποιός έχει ασχοληθεί με qso στους 1.2 Ghz;

----------


## sv2evs

Τη ψόφια πράγματα είναι αυτά τα βραχέα...μόνο ρεύμα ξοδεύουμε τελικά.  :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

Λέτε αν βρέξει λίγο, να έχουμε καλύτερη διάδοση ; :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

Αυτές τις μέρες είναι στον αέρα το N8SS:
Swains Island DX-Pedition, 3-15 Απριλίου, 2007
Η πιο πολυ-ζητούμενη DXCC ραδιοχώρα για το 2007
Swains Island, Αμερικανική Σαμόα, Pacific Ocean
Αμερική

QSL: μέσω του YT1AD

Υ.Γ Moderators: δεν είναι greekenglish...είναι καθαρά english πληροφορίες.

----------


## sv2evs

Εκ μέρους του νέου ΔΣ της ΕΡΒΕ, σας εύχομαι Χρόνια Πολλά με Υγεία.
Με την ευκαιρία αυτή, θα ήθελα να ενημερώσω τους συναδέλφους της Θεσσαλονίκης και τους επισκέπτες της, ότι οι δύο αναμεταδότες της R3 και RU6 με υπότονο 88,5Hz έχουν αναβαθμιστεί με νέους πομποδέκτες και καινούρια κεραιοσυστήμτα και είναι στη διάθεσή τους προς "χρήση" .
Οι αναφορές σημάτων από τους όμορρους και όχι μόνο νομούς, Δράμα, Κοζάνη, Τρίκαλα είναι πέρα από κάθε προσδοκία.
Πριν το καλοκαίρι θα λειτουργήσει και digi 9k6 στο Α/Τ Κουρί, ενώ είστε όλοι ευρπόσδεκτοι στον ετήσιο χορό μας στην Κοσμική Ταβέρνα "ΑΝΑΤΟΛΗ" στις 21/4/2007.

Για την Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε.

Αναστασιάδης Δημήτριος (SV2GWY)

----------


## jankos

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Για να δούμε, το Adslgr.com φιλοξενείς χιλιάδες χρήστες. Πόσοι απο εμάς είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ενεργοί χρήστες internet;
> 
> 73 de SV2EVS



Καλημέρα και Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες και όχι μόνο.

73 de SV0ER / DJ0UN

----------


## sv2evs

SV0ER καλημέρα. QTH ?  :Clap:

----------


## jankos

Καλημέρα συνάδελφε, το QTH είναι Αγ. Παρασκευή και Πορτο Ραφτη. Λέγομε Γιάνκος Μαυρόπουλος και το δεύτερο διακριτικό μου είναι DJ0UN μετά απο 35 χρόνια Βερολίνο είμαι περίπου 5 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα.

Πολλά 73

----------


## sv2evs

Καλημέρα. Όπως θα έχεις δει στην υπογραφή μου, είμαι στην Θεσ/νίκη..περίπου 10 χρόνια ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Χαίρομαι που καταφέρνουμε και τα λέμε και απο άλλα forum. Είμαι active V/U, Packet και φυσικά όποτε έχει διάδωση και στα βραχέα.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## tsamisaggelos

ΓΙΑΣΑΣ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1981 Α Μ  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1994 F M MEXΡΙ ΣΙΜΕΡΑ Α 2

----------


## sv2evs

tsamisaggelos δες σε παρακαλώ το μήνυμα #31 ! :Whistle:

----------


## tsamisaggelos

ΔΕΝ ΠΙΡΑΖΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΙ ΑΘΡΟΠΙΝΑ

----------


## sv2evs

> ΔΕΝ ΠΙΡΑΖΙ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΙ ΑΘΡΟΠΙΝΑ


Σίγουρα. Δεν πειράζει, εμείς εδώ είμαστε πάντως. :Cool:

----------


## sv2evs

Έχει κανένας υπόψην του αν έχουν αρχίσει να έρχονται τα νέα V/U Mobile της Kenwood; Μήπως επίσης αν κάποια εταιρία απο Kenwood/Yaesu ετοιμάζεται για νέο φορητό ;

----------


## sv2evs

ΘΕΜΑ: ΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ 1ου HAMFEST ΣΤΗ ΒΕΡΟΙΑ

1. Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ν. Ημαθίας, διοργανώνει στίς 13 Μαϊου 2007 και ώρα 08.00 το 1ο HAMFEST στη Βέροια, στις εγκαταστάσεις του Αγροτικού Συνεταιρισμού στο 1ο χλμ. της επαρχιακής οδού Βέροιας-Θεσσαλονίκης.
2. Ακριβές σημείο διεξαγωγής του HAMFEST: Μακροχώρι - Δήμου Αποστόλου Παύλου, 200μ, πρίν την γέφυρα της τάφρου 66. Locator: KN10DN.
3. Συχνότητες επικοινωνίας για την διευκόλυνση των επισκεπτών: R0b 145.612,5 (-600) T.88,5 / RU97 439.325 (-7.600) T.88,5 , και Simplex 144.850.
4. Τηλέφωνα για πληροφορίες SV2BLF (Φώτης 6974619620), SV2LLJ (Ιωάννης 6978990809)

Θα χαρούμε να παρευρεθείτε στην εκδήλωσή μας.

ΜΕ ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΤΟ Δ.Σ.

----------


## gravis

Εσεις οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες μηπως εχετε κανενα CB κατα προτιμη φορητο σε αριστη κατασταση για πουλημα ?  :Tomato:

----------


## sv2evs

συνήθως δεν ασχολούμαστε με τα cb όταν πάρουμε την άδεια του ραδιοερασιτέχνη γιατί πλέον μπορούμε να έχουμε πολλά περισσότερα.

Όσο για CB, ρίξε μια ματιά στα Online καταστήματα...θα βρεις μηχανήματα με πολύ καλές τιμές.

----------


## sv2evs

Χθες λοιπόν έγινε και το hamfest της Βέροιας. Καλό το ποσοστό παρουσίας των συναδέλφων...δεν λέω. Στα θετικά του Hamfest ήταν η κοντινή απόσταση τουλάχιστον απο Θεσ/νίκη και το οτι υπάρχει εύκολη πρόσβαση και μεγάλο πάρκινγκ. Στα αρνητικά, λόγω καιρού, είχε αρκετή ζέστη κάτω απο την σκεπή του χώρου και το οτι αν υπήρχαν περισσότεροι εκθέτες/πωλητές...αν και δεν μπόρεσα να προσδιορίσω το μέγεθος του χώρου..αλλά μάλλον θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

Νέος πομποδέκτης βραχέων απο την Icom.

IC-7700

http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7700/images/7700frt_lg.jpg


http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7700/images/7700rear_lg.jpg

73 de SV1EEX


=========

----------


## sw3jbf

καλησπερα sw3jbf εδω!!!

----------


## sw3jbf

> Νέος πομποδέκτης βραχέων απο την Icom.
> 
> IC-7700
> 
> http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7700/images/7700frt_lg.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7700/images/7700rear_lg.jpg
> 
> ...


Απο εξοπλισμο ενα 910 - icom , kenwood - 870, mobile kenwood d-700,second qth base kenwood v-7 φορητα kenwood f-7 ktl :Whistle:

----------


## sv2evs

> καλησπερα sw3jbf εδω!!!


Καλησπέρα και καλώς σε βρήκαμε και εδώ jbf...

Ελπίζω να κρατάμε μια σχετική επαφή...

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

> Απο εξοπλισμο ενα 910 - icom , kenwood - 870, mobile kenwood d-700,second qth base kenwood v-7 φορητα kenwood f-7 ktl


Εύχομαι και σύντομα SV !

 :One thumb up:

----------


## sw3jbf

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ  EVS  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ,ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ Κ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ SV ΚΑΛΗ ΕΥΧΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΔΕΙΕΣ ΕΝΑ!!!!!!!! 73 DE SW3JBF

----------


## sv2evs

Με ψηφιακά ασχολείσαι καθόλου;  :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

Συνεχίζοντας τις δραστηριότητες, και ιδιαίτερα της εκπαίδευσης, το Δ.Σ. της Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε. σας καλεί στα γραφεία της,
Πολυκλτείτου 45 Άνω Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκη, την Τετάρτη 20 Ιουνίου και ώρα 20:00 να παρακολουθήσετε
Εκπαιδευτικό Σεμινάριο με θέμα:

"P A C K E T"

Εισηγητής θα είναι ο συνάδελφος Σπύρος Ξανθόπουλος (SV2EVS).

Παρακαλώ όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, δηλώστε συμετοχή στο info@raung.org (Ονοματεπώνυμο, διακριτικό κλήσης και κιν.τηλέφωνο είναι αρκετά) μέχρι τις 13/6/2007.

Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοικτή προς όλους τους συναδέλφους μέλη ή όχι της Ένωσης.


Για την Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε.


alwys QRV de sv2gwy

----------


## sw3jbf

Με ψηφιακα δεν εχω ιδεα τι παιζει μηπως μπορεις να με ενημερωσεις;;;

----------


## sv2evs

Σαφώς...μπες για αρχή www.sv2bzq.gr να μάθεις για το aprs. Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς, μπορείς ακόμα και μέσω ίντερνετ να κάνει ψηφιακά αν δεν έχεις κάτι στο shack.

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sw3jbf

> Σαφώς...μπες για αρχή www.sv2bzq.gr να μάθεις για το aprs. Αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς, μπορείς ακόμα και μέσω ίντερνετ να κάνει ψηφιακά αν δεν έχεις κάτι στο shack.
> 
> 73 de sv2evs


 :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

Και επίσης μπορείς να μπεις στην ιστοσελίδα του sv1cmg στην διεύθυνση: http://sv1cmg.dyndns.org/ και απο εκεί να κάνεις packet (ιντερνετικό..αλλά απο το τίποτα καλό είναι και αυτό), καθώς επίσης και πολλά άλλα.

----------


## sv2evs

Ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να ανεβάσουμε και κάπου στο ίντερνετ ορισμένα απο τα σχόλια που θα υποθούν στο σεμινάριο για το Packet που θα διεξαχθεί στην ΕΡΒΕ αυτή την τετάρτη.

----------


## sv2evs

Γίνεται ξανά re-post...για ευνόητους λόγους !

Συνεχίζοντας τις δραστηριότητες, και ιδιαίτερα της εκπαίδευσης, το Δ.Σ. της Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε. σας καλεί στα γραφεία της,
Πολυκλτείτου 45 Άνω Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκη, την *Τετάρτη 20 Ιουνίου και ώρα 20:00* να παρακολουθήσετε
Εκπαιδευτικό Σεμινάριο με θέμα:

"P A C K E T"

Εισηγητής θα είναι ο συνάδελφος Σπύρος Ξανθόπουλος (SV2EVS).

Παρακαλώ όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε, δηλώστε συμετοχή στο info@raung.org (Ονοματεπώνυμο, διακριτικό κλήσης και κιν.τηλέφωνο είναι αρκετά) μέχρι τις 13/6/2007.

Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοικτή προς όλους τους συναδέλφους μέλη ή όχι της Ένωσης.


Για την Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε.


alwys QRV de sv2gwy

-----

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sv2evs

Σεμινάριο packet - λίγες ώρες μετά.

Καλημέρα.

Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω το Δ.Σ της ΕΡΒΕ για την ιδέα που είχε να διεξαχθεί
το σεμινάριο για το Packet. Η αίθουσα της λέσχης ήταν γεμάτη (έλειπαν
και κάποιοι που σίγουρα ήθελαν να είναι εκεί) και επι σχεδόν 1,5 ώρα
οι συνάδελφοι άκουγαν (πολλοί για πρώτη φορά) τι είναι το packet
radio, σε τι μας ωφελεί και πως μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε.

Όπως αναφέρθηκε λοιπόν, όλες αυτές οι πληροφορίες που μοιραστήκαμε και
που συζητήσαμε επι 1,5 και πλέον ώρα είναι μόνο η επιφάνεια αυτής της
πτυχής του hobby μας (το packet radio). Οι δυνατότητες όπως ίσως
κατάλαβαν οι συνάδελφοι είναι απλά πολλές ακόμα και για κάτι που
θεωρείται ξεπερασμένο.

Σύμφωνα με τη άποψη μερικών απο το Δ.Σ, πρέπει (και μάλλον θα υπάρξει
και συνέχεια) έτσι ώστε να πάμε και στα πιο "βαθιά νερά" πάνω σ'αυτό
το mode και να δούμε την πραγματική αξία του.

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες αναμείνατε...στον πομποδέκτη σας ή στην
οθόνη του υπολογιστή σας. Έπετε και συνέχεια γιατί το packet radio δεν
καταθέτει τα "όπλα" τόσο εύκολα. Αρκεί να υπάρχει η σωστή ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

Στις 7 και 8 Ιουλίου θα διεξαχθεί το VHF Aegean Contest...

Good luck

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sv2evs

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα γίνονται δοκιμές Echolink στο R4 της Λεμεσού. Ο
κόμβος
θα είναι ενεργός τα απογεύματα από τις 19:00 μέχρι αργά και θα είναι
μόνιμα
συδεδεμένος στο RU5 της Αθήνας.

73 de 5B8BE, Μάριος

------

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sv2evs

Τέλος και το VHF Contest...δεν έλαβα μέρος, απλά όσοι το έκαναν πρέπει να είχαν πολύ κουράγιο απ'οτι μαθαίνω.

----------


## Greg61

Καλησπέρα. 73 de SV2CLX/1.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα και σε εσένα CLX/1...χαιρόμαστε που σε βρίσκουμαι και εσένα εδώ..ελπίζω να σε έχουμε τακτικό στην συντροφία μας... :One thumb up:

----------


## Greg61

73 de sv2clx/1.



1.Υπάρχει πουθενά, δημοσιευμένος ή σέ έντυπη μορφή, πλήρης κατάλογος των callsigns που δόθηκαν στην Ελλάδα μέχρι σήμερα, με στοιχεία (ονοματεπώνυμο κλπ) των ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών (πλήρες callbook) στα πρότυπα του προ 15ετίας τουλάχιστον εκδιδομένου απο την ΕΕΡ;



2.Όντας ανενεργός για πολλά χρόνια και νύν κάτοικος /1 (Καλλιθέα), πού πρέπει ν’ απευθυνθώ για ανανέωση της αδείας μου; (Νομαρχία εκδόσεως, ή τόπου κατοικίας);

----------


## sv2evs

1. Όχι απο όσο γνωρίζω για τα ελληνικά callsigns. Κάτι είχε βγάλει ένα περιοδικό πριν καιρό, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι ενημερωμένο το cd αυτό...δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω για να το αγοράσω.

2. Νομίζω οτι η Νομαρχία τόπου κατοικίας είναι η καταλληλότερη. Αν και εφόσον έχεις μετακομίσει απλά θα δηλώσεις την καινούργια διεύθυνση.

----------


## sv2evs

Επιτέλους έχουμε νέα για το καινούργιο vhf της Kenwood.

Main features of TM-D710 series
1. Bulit-in 1,200/9,600bps TNC compliant with AX.25 protocol
2. NMEA0183 GPS port
3. APRS&#174; ready (position / message / operation frequency etc.)
4. APRS weather station ready
5. Large separate panel makes the series easy to operate
6. Large LCD with choice of two backlight colors
7. High-power output (VHF/UHF : 50W)
8. Dual receive on same band (VxV, UxU)
9. 1,000 multifunction memory channels
10. EchoLink&#174; memory
11. EchoLink&#174; Sysop mode for node terminal operation

http://www.kenwood.co.jp/en/news/20070731.html

----------


## sv2evs

Ανακοίνωση

Σας ενημερώνουμε οτι στης 9 σεπτεμβρίου 2007, ημέρα Κυριακή η Ε.Ρ.Δ.Ε διοργανώνει το 12ο Hamfest Πανελλήνια συνάντηση στην Λάρισσα. Η Παρουσία σας θα μας τιμήσει ιδιαίτερα.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην ιστοσελίδα της ένωσης

www.sz4the.gr

Εκ μέρους του Δ.Σ

SV4IKL

BASILIOS KONSTANTINIDIS

Sv4ikl@sz4the.gr

----------


## sv2evs

Καθώς φεύγει το καλοκαίρι......το hamfest έρχεται...(σαν το Johnny Walker).  :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

Ανακοίνωση Αναβολής του Field Day 2007

ΕΠΕΙΓΟΥΣΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ Αναβολής του Field Day 2007

Η Ε.Ε.Ρ. ανακοινώνει ότι αναβάλλεται προς το παρόν ο καθιερωμένος
διαγωνισμός Field Day 2007, που επρόκειτο να γίνει το ερχόμενο Σάββατο και
Κυριακή 1 και 2 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007.

Η κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης, στην οποία έχει κηρυχθεί όλη η χώρα λόγω των
φονικών πυρκαγιών των τελευταίων ημερών, και η ως εκ τούτου πολυήμερη
συμμετοχή αρκετών μελών μας στις Ομάδες Έκτακτης Ανάγκης επέβαλαν την
απόφαση αυτή. Πληροφορίες για την ημερομηνία νέας διεξαγωγής του
διαγωνισμού θα ανακοινωθούν από τα μέσα επικοινωνίας της Ε.Ε.Ρ.

Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Ε.Ε.Ρ.
Σωτήριος Βανικιώτης SV1HER
====

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sv2evs

Hamfest SV4 - Larrisa

Καλησπέρα,

Πολύ καλό και το hamfest της Λάρισσας με πολύ κόσμο θα έλεγα και με
πολλούς εκθέτες.

Άντε και του χρόνου με υγεία.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

Στο hamfest λοιπόν είχαμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε απο κοντά τα 2 νέα μοντέλα V/U της Kenwood και της Icom. Για το Kenwood η τιμή του θα είναι πάνω απο 600 ευρώ απο οτι μας είπαν απο την αντιπροσωπεία. Για το icom δεν ρώτησα.

http://www.rigpix.com/kenwood/tmd710a.htm

http://www.rigpix.com/icom/ice2820.htm

----------


## gravis

το hamfest στην Λαρισα το περιμενα με... κοσμο, βασικα με χαλασε η ωρα που εγινε. Απο τις 6:30 το πρωι (!) μεχρι 16:00 το απογευμα!. πηγα τις 15:00 απο κοσμο αφαντο , και οι περισσοτεροι εκθετες (4-5 εκθετες) τα μαζευανε, ενα μονο παγκο ειδα απο γνωστο καταστημα.. 
αυτα απο τις δικες μου εντυπωσεις..

----------


## sv2evs

Πήγες σε ακατάλληλη ώρα. Όλα παίζονται απο τις 10:00-14:00 το πολύ. Μετά ο κόσμος φεύγει και πάει για τις ταβέρνες. Μέχρι εκείνη την ώρα όλοι έχουν κάνει τις αγορές τους. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gravis

sv2evs εσυ που εισαι και ψαγμενος, ψάχνω για СB και μια καλη εξωτερικη κεραια, για το σπιτι, αν εχεις κατι υποψιν σου , σφυρα μου. Προτιμω να εχει και απόδειξη ,ωστε να το δηλώσω και στο μηχανολογικο να ειμαι οκ απο ολες τις μεριες...

----------


## sv2evs

Να είσαι OK απο ΟΛΕΣ τις μεριές δεν γίνεται εφόσον θα το βάλεις στο σπίτι. Η άδεια που θα βγάλεις θα είναι σίγουρα για αυτοκίνητο...δεν δίνονται άδειες για βάσεις ειδικά μέσα σε πόλη. Πρέπει να τηρούνται ειδικές προϋποθέσεις που εφόσον έχουμε πλέον την κινητή τηλεφωνία αμφιβάλω αν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν.

Τώρα για μοντέλα ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω Link:
*http://www.rigpix.com/cbfreeband/president_jfk.htm*
http://www.albrecht-online.de/cbfunk...idartikel=1241 
http://www.kcb.co.uk/10metre/magnum_257.htm


Γενικά ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το Link για περισσότερα CB:
http://www.rigpix.com/cbfreeband/cbfreebandselect.htm

----------


## gravis

εγω νομιζα, οτι την αδεια που εβγαζες απο το μηχανολογικο εκανε για ολα τα ειδη, και απο οτι ξερω ισχυει και για 10 χρονια. Αλλα θα μπορουσα να βαλω και αυτοκινητου στο σπιτι, αλλα τεσπα, ας πουμε οτι το θελω για το αμαξι.
Παρολα αυτα θελω τιποτα σε μεταχειρισμενο απο κανεναν γνωστο σου κλπ

----------


## sv2evs

Η άδεια που θα βγει είναι είτε για mobile (αυτοκίνητο) είτε για φορητό σταθμό. Όχι για βάση (σπίτι) δηλαδή.
Μεταχειρισμένα ρίξε μια ματιά απο το emarket.gr ή απο καμιά εφημερίδα. Εγώ έχω σταματήσει να ασχολούμε όπως έχω πει και δεν ξέρω ποιός μπορεί να έχει ακόμα cb.

----------


## sv2evs

Οι συνάδελφοι που μπορούν να ακούσουν το RU6 Θεσσαλονίκης παρακαλείστε να μας δώσετε report...

Ευχαριστώ...

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## 21century

Εχετε καμια φωτογραφια απο καποιο δυνατο event παιδια?

----------


## sv2evs

Τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις ; Hamfest, Field day ?

----------


## sv2evs

Hamfest Θεσσαλονίκης δεν έγινε φέτος και δεν φαντάζομαι να γίνει. Κρίμα...

----------


## papakion

> δεν ξέρω εάν μετράει ....
> 
> STUDIO 54
> 
> 1976-1980 Περιστέρι


Πω! Τι μου θυμισες! Studio 54 εκεί κάτω απο την Θηβων!  :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

Ξέρει κανείς πότε είναι το επόμενο Hamfest ;

----------


## gravis

να υποθεσω το 2008?

----------


## sv2evs

Σαφώς...αλλά ποιό μήνα εννοούσα... :Whistle:

----------


## sv2evs

Η διάδωση είναι *χάλια*.

----------


## Tmark65

Sw4mwz

----------


## sv2evs

> Sw4mwz


Καλησπέρα 4MWZ...

Η διάδοση εξακολουθεί να είναι χάλια !!! :Embarassed:

----------


## sv2evs

*Νέα ραδιοχώρα* στον αέρα των HF. Κάπου στη καραϊβική ( ; ) !  :Clap:

----------


## sv2evs

Σήμερα 9-1-2008 ολοκληρώθηκαν με επιτυχία αρκετές από τις εργασίες της
ψηφιακής επιτροπής (ΕΡΒΕ).

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι λειτουργούν κανονικά τα:

1) Echolink (με node 354939 � RU380 (RU6) / ALINCO 599 + MFJ 1275)

2) APRS 9600 (4381.100 / 9k6 / KENWOOD D-700) με IGATE :
sz2tsl.dyndns.org:1313

3) APRS 9600 DIGI (τοποθεσία ΚΟΥΡΙ � 438,100 / 9κ6 / YAESU FT-7800 +
SYMEC TNC-2H)

4) APRS 1200 DIGI (τοποθεσία ΚΟΥΡΙ � 144,800 / 1κ2 / Icom + MFJ)

5) Cluster 1200 + Telnet (144.625 / 1k2 / KENWOOD D-710 + από Internet
telnet sz2tsl.dyndns.org:8000)
Διακριτικό κλησης: SZ2TSL-2 χωρίς password

Λυπούμαστε για την ταλαιπωρία κάποιων συναδέλφων αυτό το χρονικό
διάστημα αλλά λόγω δοκιμών χρειάστηκε να κάνουμε πολλές επανεκκινήσεις στον υπολογιστή
και επίσης να μείνει εκτός λειτουργίας πολύ καιρό , λόγω πολύ QRL (δικό μου). Ελπίζω να μην
υπάρξει άλλη ταλαιπωρία. Αυτά που μένουν σε εκκρεμότητα είναι τα σεμινάρια που και αυτά θα
γίνουν σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Για οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση ή απορία είμαστε στη διάθεση σας .

Εκ τις Ψηφιακής Επιτροπής

SV2BZQ
Φολτόπουλος Γεώργιος"

----------


## sv2evs

Παράδειγμα προς μίμηση και όχι προς αποφυγή

=====================
From Magnesia_Hams group:

Παραθέτω την QSL κάρτα απο τον Echolink κόμβο SU5HR συναδέλφου από την
Αίγυπτο
μέσω του οποίου έγινε επαφή των SV4FFL, SW4LAX(mobile) με τον SU3AS
Mahmut.
Αναφέρομαι σ'αυτή την επικοινωνία για να αφυπνίσω όσους συνάδελφους
επιθυμούν, να προσφέρουν
λίγο χρόνο για επικοινωνία, ιδίως σε ραδιοχώρες που ο
ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι στο ξεκίνημά του.
Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ο λόγος που το Echolink θα συνεχίσει την
παρουσία του στον επαναλήπτη μας.

73
Costas J. Dovas
SV4FFL
Loc: KM19li
e-mail: sv4ffl@...
web: http://www.sz4srm.gr

http://www.danasoft.com/sig/CostasJDovas.jpg
============

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## lef

oφείλω να πατήσω και εγώ το press μου και να πω.. SW6JIV !  :Smile: 
αν και χρόνια εγγεγραμένος στο adslgr.com..

γειά σου σπύρο, 2evs..  :Cool: 

73 de hamradio.gr  :Embarassed:

----------


## sv2evs

Είδατε που τελικά το ίντερνετ μας ενώνει περισσότερο απο όσο μας χωρίζει;

Καλησπέρα και σε εσένα Λευτέρη και ελπίζω να τα λέμε μέσω αυτού του νήματος όσον αφορά το hobby μας.

Και οτιδήποτε νέα υπάρχουν καλό είναι να κυκλοφορύν και εδώ για να φτάνουν σε όλους..

----------


## gravis

ενημερωστε και εμας τι ειναι αυτα τα echolink τα arps, ποιος τα στηνει, ποιος τα συντηρει, τι ρολο παιζουν για εναν ραδιοερασιτεχνη κλπ.. , ετσι για να μπαινω σιγα σιγα στο κλιμα

----------


## yiannis99

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Για να δούμε, το Adslgr.com φιλοξενείς χιλιάδες χρήστες. Πόσοι απο εμάς είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνες και ενεργοί χρήστες internet;
> 
> 73 de SV2EVS


Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, 73 de SV2CWR/1, QTH: Πειραιάς.

Γιάννης

----------


## sv2evs

> ενημερωστε και εμας τι ειναι αυτα τα echolink τα arps, ποιος τα στηνει, ποιος τα συντηρει, τι ρολο παιζουν για εναν ραδιοερασιτεχνη κλπ.. , ετσι για να μπαινω σιγα σιγα στο κλιμα


www.echolink.org για να κατεβάσεις το πρόγραμμα και να πάρεις μια πρώτη εντύπωση.

www.sv2bzq.gr για το echolink setup και για το aprs.

........Auto merged post: sv2evs added 0 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........




> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα, 73 de SV2CWR/1, QTH: Πειραιάς.
> 
> Γιάννης


Καλημέρα Γιάννη...καλως ήρθες στην παρέα μας..

----------


## gravis

βασικα για το echolink δεν μπορω να το κατεβασω γιατι πρεπει να εχω την αδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη, οσον αφορα για το sv2bzq.gr δεν εχω καταλαβει τιποτα εκει μεσα τι γινετε  :Embarassed:

----------


## sv2evs

> βασικα για το echolink δεν μπορω να το κατεβασω γιατι πρεπει να εχω την αδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη, οσον αφορα για το sv2bzq.gr δεν εχω καταλαβει τιποτα εκει μεσα τι γινετε


Όσον αφορά το aprs δοκίμασε να δεις τι μπορείς να βρεις σε αυτό το Link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automat...porting_System

και αν πάλι δεν καταλάβεις εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Koala_

Δείτε αυτό http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=174870 ίσως να ενδιαφέρει κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## sv2evs

καλη η τιμή που το δίνεις..ελπίζω να βρεις κάτι..

73 de sv2evs

----------


## giannhs1984

διαβιβαστες μπαινουν στην λιστα? :Razz: 
οπου δειτε callsign ap**38 ειμαι εγω απο Pace :Razz: 


μια χαρη οποιος ξερει η παρνηθα προς τα που αντανακλα το σημα εφοσον ειμαι βορειοδυτικα απο αυτην?

----------


## sv2evs

Διαβιβαστές πολλών πραγμάτων...και όχι μόνο.

----------


## sv2evs

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια σελίδα ή γνωρίζει κανείς τα link που έχει το R5 του πηλίου; :Thinking:

----------


## blend

Μια ερωτησούλα...

Ξέρει κανείς τον Albert Dennis Dawson? Παλιός ραδιοερασιτέχνης, υπηρετήσαμε μαζί την θητεία μας.

----------


## sv2evs

Συνήθως ένα χαρακτηριστικό κλήσεως είναι πιό εύκολο απο το να αναφέρεις το ονοματεπώνυμο του :Whistle: . Αν το θυμάσε, θα είναι εύκολο να μάθουμε αν είναι active ακόμα.

----------


## blend

Ξέρω οτι είναι ενεργός, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το callsign, πάνε πάνω απο 30 χρόνια!!  :Whistle:

----------


## DimSko

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν ο sv8crn είναι ακόμα ενεργός ; Υπηρετήσαμε μαζί πριν πολλά χρόνια, κάπου μακρυά , εγώ διαβιβαστής, και μου είχε μάθει τις συχνότητες ώστε να βγαίνω με το ρακαλάκι(tra 931) Ελλάδα !!! Τι κεραίες είχα στήσει στο στρατόπεδο  :Razz: 

Μπορεί με κάποιους από εσάς, παλιούς, να είχα μιλήσει τότε για να μου πείτε τα νέα της Ελλαδας....... να'στε όλοι καλά !!!

Καλή του ώρα όπου να'ναι..................

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
> 
> Μπορούμε να μάθουμε αν ο sv8crn είναι ακόμα ενεργός ; Υπηρετήσαμε μαζί πριν πολλά χρόνια, κάπου μακρυά , εγώ διαβιβαστής, και μου είχε μάθει τις συχνότητες ώστε να βγαίνω με το ρακαλάκι(tra 931) Ελλάδα !!! Τι κεραίες είχα στήσει στο στρατόπεδο 
> 
> Μπορεί με κάποιους από εσάς, παλιούς, να είχα μιλήσει τότε για να μου πείτε τα νέα της Ελλαδας....... να'στε όλοι καλά !!!
> 
> Καλή του ώρα όπου να'ναι..................


στο www.qrz.com δεν υπάρχει το χαρακτηριστικό του. Δεν ξέρω αν ψάξεις στο google και βρεις κάτι. Για να μην είναι όμως στο qrz η πιθανότητα να είναι ενεργός είναι πιο μικρή. Είσαι σίγουρος οτι όταν πήρε το χαρακτηριστικό του ήταν sv8 ;

----------


## DimSko

> Είσαι σίγουρος οτι όταν πήρε το χαρακτηριστικό του ήταν sv8 ;


Αυτό θυμάμαι , τουλάχιστον όταν καλούσε άλλους, αυτό έλεγε σαν ταυτότητά του. Anyway, αυτός ήταν λίγο παλαβός, είχε στήσει κάτι πυλώνες στην ταράτσα του !!!! :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Μπορεί να είναι μέσα ή να τον κυνήγησε η γυναίκα του καθώς ξύπναγε στις 4 τα ξημερώματα που είχε λέει πέρασμα για να μιλήσει με φίλους από εξωτερικό.

Σε ευχαριστώ πάντος....... και καλή συνέχεια....... :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

Αν έχει μετακομίσει απο τότε ίσως να είναι σε άλλη περιοχή. Πάντως μια αναζήτηση στο google σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει να τον βρεις. Προσωπικά δεν έχω μιλήσει μαζί του, όπως επίσης δεν έχω ακούσει το χαρακτηριστικό του απο όσο θυμάμε.

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sv2evs

Ξέρει κανείς να μας πει αν η Kenwood σκοπεύει να βγάλει κανένα μηχάνημα που να υποστηρίζει τεχνολογία bluetooth? Ήδη η yaesu έβγαλε ένα.

----------


## sv2evs

GREEK ISLANDS ON THE AIR
GIOTA
SOUTHERN AEGEAN SEA
DODEKANISOS DKS
REFERENCE NUMBER DKS 063 ΑΓΑΘΟΝΗΣΙΟN AGATHONISION
SX5AI

Οι δύο συνήθεις ύποπτοι του Ανατολικού Αιγαίου καί μέλη του
Aegean DX group, SV8CYR Αλέξανδρος και SV8CYV Βασίλης,
όπως και οι SV5CJQ Βαγγέλης, SV4CGC Κώστας, SV8IJZ Γιώργος,
SW8MFE Μιχάλης, SW8MFF Γιάννης, θα επισκεφθούν το Αγαθονήσι πού
βρίσκεται στα Βόρεια Δωδεκάνησα, 3 μίλια από την μεθόριο πού χωρίζει
την Ελλάδα από την Τουρκία και είναι ένα από τά φυσικά σύνορα της
Ευρώπης με την Ασία.
Η ενεργοποίηση του νησιού θα γίνει για τις ανάγκες του Greek Islands
On The Air � GIOTA award programme, από τις 21 έως τις 25 Μαρτίου,
με το ιδικό χαρακτηριστικό κλήσεως SX5AI

Θα εκπέμψουμε γύρω από τις παρά κάτω συχνότητες και modes.
Κατά σειρά προτεραιότητας:
14260 up 5-10 SSB
7055 up 3 SSB
3785 up 3 SSB 14070 PSK
14080 RTTY
7035 RTTY
3570 PSK
3580 RTTY
Εάν υπάρξει άνοιγμα
21260 up 5
SSB
.
28460 up 5 SSB
50150 SSB
Προβλέπουμε να εγκατασταθούν δύο σταθμοί, ένας portable με
ηλεκτρογεννήτρια και ένας στο κατάλυμά μας, πού θα λειτουργούν εκ
περιτροπής.


See you in the pile up !!!

73s de SV8CYV

----------


## sv1eex

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα στην ιστοσελίδα της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών ( http://www.raag.org ) οι εξετάσεις για απόκτηση πτυχίου ραδιοερασιτέχνη για την πρώτη περίοδο του 2008 στην Αττική θα γίνουν στις 8 και 9 Απριλίου 2008. 

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους υποψηφίους!

........Auto merged post: sv1eex added 1 Minutes and 52 Seconds later........

Οι παρακάτω Ελληνες Ραδιοερασιτέχνες: SV1JG Cliff, SV1RC Σπύρος, SV1RP
Γιώργος, SV1EEX Νικηφόρος, SV1GRM Θεόδωρος, SV1HER Σωτήρης & SV1JCZ
Δανιήλ θα ενεργοποιήσουν την βραχονησίδα Στρογγυλή(IOTA: EU-001,
GREEK IOTA: DKS 001) με ταυτόχρονη ενεργοποίηση του φάρου του νησιού.
Ο φάρος ονομάζεται Υψηλή: WLOTA: L-0237, ARLHS: GRE-053,


θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που ενεργοποιείται ο φάρος και η βραχονησίδα
για ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σκοπούς

Η Στρογγυλή Καστελόριζου που επίσης είναι γνωστή ως Στρογγυλή ή Υψηλή
είναι μια Ελληνική βραχονησίδα στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο θάλασσα
περίπου 5 ναυτικά μίλια Νοτιο-Ανατολικά της νήσου Καστελόριζο. Η
βραχονησίδα είναι περίπου 1.5 χλμ σε μήκος και περίπου 700μ σε
πλάτος. Η συνολική της έκταση είναι περίπου 0.9 Km2. Eίναι μάλλον
επίπεδη και καλύπτεται από χαμηλή βλάστηση. Η Στρογγυλή είναι η
ανατολικότερη περιοχή της Ελληνικής επικράτειας, δεν κατοικείται και
ο φάρος της είναι επίσης το πιο ανατολικό οικοδόμημα της Ελλάδας.

Συντεταγμένες: Γ.Μήκος: 36°06'49"N, ή 36.1136 N ..-.. Γ.Πλάτος: 29°
38'09"E, ή 29.6358 E

Grid square: KM46tc [βρίσκεται περίπου 7.8 mi (12.6 km) από το νότιο
άκρο του grid square, 20.3 mi (32.7 km)από το ανατολικό άκρο του grid
square]

Περίοδος 25 Ιουλίου - 04 Αυγούστου 2008.

Θα μπορείτε να μας ακούσε σε όλες τις μπάντες από 160m-2m και σε όλα
τα δημοφιλή modes ωστε να μας δουλέψουν και συνάδελφοι κατηγορίας 2.

QSL manager: SV1HER

Για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση, παρακαλώ, επικοινωνήστε με τον SV1HER
στο:             +30-693-2671602        ή μέσω email: sv1her@... .&. Skype:
sotirios.vanikiotis

Με εκτίμηση.
SV1ΕΕΧ εκ μέρους της ομάδας SX5C .

----------


## giannhs1984

edited βλακεια δικια μου αλλο καταλαβα εγω :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

καλά, τώρα βάζουμε και Link απο επαναλήπτη uhf στα VHF σε simplex...Έλεος !!!  :Thumb down:

----------


## Minas1000

> Μια ερωτησούλα...
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τον Albert Dennis Dawson? Παλιός ραδιοερασιτέχνης, υπηρετήσαμε μαζί την θητεία μας.


Πρεπει να λες τον Αλμπυ (Αλβερτος) ειναι ο sv1hx βγαινει τακτικα στους 145.375 Mhz .Ασυρματιστης στο εμπορικο ναυτικο τωρα ασχολειται με κατι αλλο.
Αν θελεις να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια μαζι του γραψε μου σε pm περισσοτερα στοιχεια και θα του μιλησω να του τα δωσω.

----------


## sv1eex

Ο Αλβέρτος διδάσκει morse στο Σύλλογο Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών στους υποψήφιους. Πάρε ένα απόγευμα δευτέρας στο 210 3458744 να του κάνεις έκπληξη.

----------


## blend

> Πρεπει να λες τον Αλμπυ (Αλβερτος) ειναι ο sv1hx βγαινει τακτικα στους 145.375 Mhz .Ασυρματιστης στο εμπορικο ναυτικο τωρα ασχολειται με κατι αλλο.
> Αν θελεις να ερθεις σε επικοινωνια μαζι του γραψε μου σε pm περισσοτερα στοιχεια και θα του μιλησω να του τα δωσω.





> Ο Αλβέρτος διδάσκει morse στο Σύλλογο Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών στους υποψήφιους. Πάρε ένα απόγευμα δευτέρας στο 210 3458744 να του κάνεις έκπληξη.


Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :One thumb up: 

Ο Μηνάς έχει τα στοιχεία μου σε π.μ., για να τα μεταφέρει στον Αλμπερτ.

----------


## sv2evs

Είδες που τελικά βρέθηκε; Όλα καλά..μπράβο μας..καλά..εμείς οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες σπάνια χανόμαστε... :Whistle:

----------


## sv1eex

> καλά, τώρα βάζουμε και Link απο επαναλήπτη uhf στα VHF σε simplex...Έλεος !!!


Καλημέρα Σπύρο!
Τι ακριβώς συνέβει ;
Πολλά 73

----------


## sv2evs

Είμαστε σε ένα simplex εδώ και χρόνια..και στα καλά του καθουμένου...ακούμε λινκ απο επαναλήπτη των uhf.

----------


## giannismit

Γεια σας παιδιά και από έμενα SV1ATM...
73

----------


## sv1eex

> Είμαστε σε ένα simplex εδώ και χρόνια..και στα καλά του καθουμένου...ακούμε λινκ απο επαναλήπτη των uhf.


Οτι νάναι στην μπανανία!

Aν είναι σε συχνότητα simplex....τότε Σπύρο πάρτους ένα τηλέφωνο στην ΕΕΤΤ να αναλάβουν αυτοί :
Διεύθυνση: Λ. Κηφισίας 60, Μαρούσι, Τ.Κ. 15125

Τηλ: 210-6151000

Σε τηλεφωνική επαφή που είχα πρόσφατα μαζί τους όχι μόνο γνώριζαν επακριβώς το bandplan αλλά το τηρούν και το εποπτεύουν. Εμάς στην Αθήνα οι θρασύτατοι βάλανε λινκ από επαναλήπτη που μάλλον δουλεύει ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΠΑΝΤΑΣ στην δορυφορική υποζώνη των 2μ για να εξυπηρετούνται οι "υποψήφιοι μέλλοντες ραδιοερασιτέχνες".  :Hammered:  με αποτέλεσμα να πατάνε το 145.920 !

73 (και στο συνάδελφο SV1ATM)

----------


## sv2evs

Και εμείς σύμφωνα με το bandplan δεν μιλάμε σε περιοχή για voice αλλά για ραδιοφάρους που όμως είναι ελεύθερη γιατί δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εκεί. Αλλά όχι τώρα ενώ αυτό που έστησαν ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ραδιοφάρος να θέλουν στα καλά του καθουμένου να αλλάξουμε εμείς συχνότητα για να εξυπηρετούνται αυτοί με link ενός UHF Repeater !

----------


## sv1eex

Το καλοκαίρι που ο sv2dcd και η παρέα από την θεσσαλονίκη θα θέλουν να ακούσουν τα beacon από το εξωτερικό τι θα γίνει; Επίσης νομίζω πως είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΥΠΟ να κάνουμε λινκ από UHF σε VHF. To αντίθετο προβλέπεται. Θα κοιτάξω μετά το bandplan να δω λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το καλοκαίρι που ο sv2dcd και η παρέα από την θεσσαλονίκη θα θέλουν να ακούσουν τα beacon από το εξωτερικό τι θα γίνει; Επίσης νομίζω πως είναι ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΥΠΟ να κάνουμε λινκ από UHF σε VHF. To αντίθετο προβλέπεται. Θα κοιτάξω μετά το bandplan να δω λεπτομέρειες.


Οποισδήποτε DCD (ο λεωνίδας συγκεκριμένα δεν ακούγεται simplex με τίποτα) θα μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει την συχνότητα αν το δηλώσει..άλλο όμως να θέλεις και να περιμένεις να ακούσεις beacon και άλλο να ακούς λινκ απο επαναλήπτη και μάλιστα παράνομο. :Thumb down:

----------


## sv1eex

> Οποισδήποτε DCD (ο λεωνίδας συγκεκριμένα δεν ακούγεται simplex με τίποτα) θα μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει την συχνότητα αν το δηλώσει..άλλο όμως να θέλεις και να περιμένεις να ακούσεις beacon και άλλο να ακούς λινκ απο επαναλήπτη και μάλιστα παράνομο.


Φίλε Σπύρο εμένα πάλι ,για να κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου, μου φαίνεται πως αν δεν σεβόμαστε όλοι το bandplan δεν θα πείσουμε ούτε τους κακόβουλους να μην βάζουν εκεί επαναλήπτη. 

Οσο για τον κάθε DCD δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι (κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα) με το μικρόφωνο στο χέρι για να διωξει τους καταληψίες της συχνότητας είτε Simplex είτε με link. Εκεί είναι μόνο για ακρόαση είτε είναι καλοκαίρι είτε χειμώνας. Ξέρεις επίσης ποιο είναι το άσχημο; Να είμαι εγώ σε ένα σημείο που ισαπέχει από το beacon που προσπαθώ να ακούσω και κάποιον που παρεμβάλει με wide σήμα. Οσο και να είναι στενή η δέσμη της λήψης μου ζημιές αυτού του είδους γίνονται δυστυχώς. Και πάντα από άγνοια μας. Εδώ στην Αθήνα για παράδειγμα πάνε όλοι που αγοράζουν ένα ssbiko μηχανάκι στο 144.300, δεν ακούνε κανέναν και αρχίζουν τα κλαρίνα, σφυράνε συντονίζουν κτλ. Το ότι δεν ακούμε κάτι στο 144.300 δεν σημαίνει πως δεν εκπέμπει κάποιος συνάδελφος εκείνη την ώρα. Αν γώ πατάω δεν θα δώσω την ευκαιρία να ακουστεί σε κάποιον τρίτο. 


Νομίζω επίσης πως στα 2μ simplex δεν είναι το FM μόνο όπως φαίνεται στην Αθήνα του σήμερα.

 Πάντως  ο Λεωνίδα μια και τον έφερα ως παράδειγμα όταν είχε διάδοση ακουγόταν στο 144.300 (οχι FM!!!!) και λίγο πιο πέρα εκεί που είναι για FSK441 όπως και εγώ γιατί μας αρέσουν οι επαφές με άλλες χώρες στα 2μ όπως και εσένα σου αρέσει το πολύ όμορφο PACKET...είναι το μεράκι του καθενός μας.


Οπως σου είπα πριν η λύση είναι μια. Υπάρχουν επίσης άνθρωποι που πληρώνονται για να εποπτεύουν το φάσμα. Εσύ αν πάς και τσακωθείς μαζί με αυτούς που βάλανε το λινκμόνο την ηρεμία σου θα χαλάσεις. Παρε ένα τηλ στην ΕΕΤΤ και άσε τους αυτούς να κανονίσουν όσους παρενοχλούν.

Οσο για το που εκπέμπουν οι ραδιοφάροι από Ευρώπη: http://www.mmmonvhf.de/beacmap.php
(Υπόψη δεν κάλυψα τις περιπτώσεις των ραδιοφάρων που ακούμε από Αφρική μέσω ΤΕP)

Φιλικά πάντα...

----------


## sv2evs

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα αναφερόμενα σου. Εξάλλου αναφέρθηκα και στην συχνότητα και στο τι θα πρέπει να είναι η συχνότητα εκεί. Δηστυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν σεβόμαστε το band plan ενώ θα έπρεπε. Έλα μου που όμως  οι περισσότεροι απο εμάς π.χ ενώ θα έπρεπε να βγαίνουμε με narrow..όλοι σχεδόν είναι με wide με αποτέλεσμα οι simplex συχνότητες και αυτές που θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπονται για simplex επικοινωνίες είναι ελάχιστες; Μακάρι η ΕΕΤΤ να κάνει κάποια στιγμή αυτό που πρέπει. Τώρα όσον αφορά το Link εγώ, βγήκα τους είπα 2 φορές τι γίνεται..μου λέει ένας"Δεν περιμέναμε να ακούγεται Θεσσαλονίκη". Κάνουμε εγκατάσταση σε ένα μηχάνημα χωρίς να λογαριάζουμε τίποτα !

υ.γ πόσο μπορεί να επηρεάζει κάποιος έναν συνάδελφο που μιλάει 200+ χλμ μακρυά σε μια άλλη διαμόρφωση; :Thinking:

----------


## sv1eex

> υ.γ πόσο μπορεί να επηρεάζει κάποιος έναν συνάδελφο που μιλάει 200+ χλμ μακρυά σε μια άλλη διαμόρφωση;



Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ ιδίως από το τέλος Απριλίου ως το τέλος Ιουλίου. Και όχι μόνο.

Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2005 άκουγα συζητήσεις καθημερινά από περιοχή 9 στο 144.400 και κάτι ψιλά. Οι καλοί συνάδελφοι σε μένα έφερναν δυνατά σήματα αλλά είχαν μάλλον το squelch στο τέρμα ή είχαν φορτώσει πολύ πράμα και όσο και να φώναζα δεν άκουγαν.

Οπως κατάλαβες μιλάμε για παραπάνω από 200 χλμ . 

Και γιατι έκανα εκεί ακρόαση?
.... περίμενα να ακούσω κάποιο beacon από ZS αλλά το πάτημα από το FM πήγαινε σύννεφο. Για να κάνουν λοιπον κάποιοι σύντεκνοι καφενείο εγώ και ίσως και άλλοι χάσανε την ευκαιρία για ένα καλό transequatorial πέρασμα που είχε εκείνες τις μέρες γύρω στις 11 του μήνα. Τελικά στο cluster οι βοριότεροι από εμάς τους άκουγαν στην Δημ. της Ν.Αφρικής και εμείς που έπρεπε να μπαίνουμε πανεύκολα στον "κυματαγωγό" είχαμε συζητήσεις για λέβητες και κλιμακοστάσια.

73

----------


## giannhs1984

o sv1klx η svklx1 ποιος ειναι?

----------


## sv2evs

> Ποτέ μη λες ποτέ ιδίως από το τέλος Απριλίου ως το τέλος Ιουλίου. Και όχι μόνο.


Σίγουρα




> Οπως κατάλαβες μιλάμε για παραπάνω από 200 χλμ .


Κανένας στην συχνότητα που μιλάμε δεν χρησιμοποιεί πάνω απο 5w ! Σπάνια.




> .... περίμενα να ακούσω κάποιο beacon από ZS αλλά το πάτημα από το FM πήγαινε σύννεφο. Για να κάνουν λοιπον κάποιοι σύντεκνοι καφενείο εγώ και ίσως και άλλοι χάσανε την ευκαιρία για ένα καλό transequatorial πέρασμα που είχε εκείνες τις μέρες γύρω στις 11 του μήνα. Τελικά στο cluster οι βοριότεροι από εμάς τους άκουγαν στην Δημ. της Ν.Αφρικής και εμείς που έπρεπε να μπαίνουμε πανεύκολα στον "κυματαγωγό" είχαμε συζητήσεις για λέβητες και κλιμακοστάσια.73


Σίγουρα δεν είναι το καλύτερο όταν θέλεις να μιλήσεις/ακούσεις σε μια συχνότητα να πατάνε άλλοι συνάδελφοι. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω και να δώσω στους άλλους να καταλάβουν είναι το εξής: Κανένας δεν βγήκε να πει οτι εδώ είναι συχνότητα για ραδιοφάρους και θέλω να ακούσω τον τάδε ραδιοφάρο. *Ποτέ*. Αν υπήρχε κάποιος, δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν να μας ενοχλήσει; Δεν είμαστε σαν αυτούς που ανάφερε ένας συνάδελφος σε αντίστοιχο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum. :Embarassed:

----------


## sv1eex

> Σίγουρα
> 
> 
> Κανένας στην συχνότητα που μιλάμε δεν χρησιμοποιεί πάνω απο 5w ! Σπάνια.
> 
> 
> Σίγουρα δεν είναι το καλύτερο όταν θέλεις να μιλήσεις/ακούσεις σε μια συχνότητα να πατάνε άλλοι συνάδελφοι. Αυτό που προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω και να δώσω στους άλλους να καταλάβουν είναι το εξής: Κανένας δεν βγήκε να πει οτι εδώ είναι συχνότητα για ραδιοφάρους και θέλω να ακούσω τον τάδε ραδιοφάρο. *Ποτέ*. Αν υπήρχε κάποιος, δεν θα ενδιαφερόταν να μας ενοχλήσει; Δεν είμαστε σαν αυτούς που ανάφερε ένας συνάδελφος σε αντίστοιχο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum.



Και πάλι δεν με κατάλαβες  :Sad:  

*Η ζώνη για τα beacon είναι RX ΜΟΝΟ!* Και συγκεκριμένα από 144.400-499 είναι μονο TELEGRAPHY Eπίσης από 144.000 - 144.490 ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΕ FM ! 

(http://www.raag.org/files/bandplan_vhf_upper.pdf )


Δεν επιτρέπεται να μιλάμε λοιπόν εκεί ούτε με 5W ούτε με 5mW.

Ούτε εγώ επιτρέπεται να σας πω εκεί "παιδιά φύγετε πατάτε στη συχνότητα του beacon" *πρώτον γιατί δεν είμαι hamradio-cop ούτε θα υποκαταστήσω την ΕΕΤΤ/ΥΜΕ στο έργο τους και δεύτερον απλά γιατί εκεί ΔΕΝ ΠΑΤΑΜΕ/ΜΙΛΑΜΕ!!!*

Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου πω! :Smile:  Σε παρακαλώ σκέψου λίγο τα λόγια μου.

Εμένα στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μάλλον δεν μπορείτε να μου κάνετε qrm. Eίσαστε σε skip zone για την Αθήνα εαν στοχεύσω προς τα βόρεια και ανοίξει σποραδικό. Αλλά σίγουρα δεν θα φανεί όμορφο σε κάποιον που είναι πχ στην Γερμανία και θα προσπαθήσει να ακούσει  το beacon του SV2DCD αν υποθέσουμε πως δουλεύει για να δει αν αξίζει να δοκιμάσει να μιλήσει στα 2μ με Β.Ελλάδα και ακούσει γαργαρίσματα. Ισως να μην έχει την ευκαιρία να κάνει κάποιους Ελληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες νά κάνουν την πρώτη τους επαφή με DL στα 2μ με Es. 

Aλλά ας το αφήσουμε εδώ γιατί νομίζω το κουράσαμε το θέμα ! :Smile:

----------


## sv1eex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4LawRi4ttA

Oρίστε ένα καλό videaki για την περίσταση.... χτες προσπαθούσα να μιλήσω με κάποιον μακρυνο σταθμό στα 2μ SSB και ο άλλος με την μπακατέλα του που είχε μόνο FM έβαζε από κάτω trance/rave για κανένα 20λεπτο !

73

----------


## sv2evs

> Και πάλι δεν με κατάλαβες  
> 
> *Η ζώνη για τα beacon είναι RX ΜΟΝΟ!* Και συγκεκριμένα από 144.400-499 είναι μονο TELEGRAPHY Eπίσης από 144.000 - 144.490 ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΕ FM ! 
> 
> (http://www.raag.org/files/bandplan_vhf_upper.pdf )
> 
> 
> Δεν επιτρέπεται να μιλάμε λοιπόν εκεί ούτε με 5W ούτε με 5mW.
> 
> ...


Και σε εκείνες τις συχνότητες μιλάνε (.200, .300 και όχι μόνο) και ποιο πάνω μιλάνε που μιλάμε και εμείς..πάνω απο το 825 υπάρχουν πολλές συχνότητες που είναι κατελειμένες απο κυκλώματα που μιλούν διαρκώς... :Closed topic:

----------


## velontor

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει όλα αυτά τα συνθηματικά και τι ακριβώς είναι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες?

----------


## Minas1000

Δες εδω  http://www.raag.org/amateur_gr.html    η εδω  http://www.arrl.org/

Σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι μυστηριοι και γραφικοι τυποι που ανεβαινουν σε ταρατσες και τους επισκεπτονται και βουλευτες καμμια φορα.Αν τους δεις μπροστα σου 8α το καταλαβεις απο τις περιεργες λεξεις που αρθρωνουν οπως εχω qrl, απο εδω η xyl μου,τον εκανα στα 40,τα 73 μου, ενω αν τους ρωτησεις το ονομα τους θα σου πουν  
Foxtrot Oscar Tango India Sierra (fotis).Επισης ξυπνανε στις 5 το πρωι και κοιτανε το cluster  :Laughing:

----------


## sv2evs

Γενικά κάνουν διάφορα παράξενα όπως όποισδήποτε που ασχολείτε με κάποιο χόμπυ..έχουμε και εμείς την τρέλα μας. :Whistle:

----------


## giannhs1984

Off Topic


		sv2 γραφεις σε αλλο ελληνικο φορουμ? για κινητα και αλλα?

----------


## sv2evs

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		sv2 γραφεις σε αλλο ελληνικο φορουμ? για κινητα και αλλα?





Off Topic


		Ναι, εννοείται...και εκεί

----------


## giannhs1984

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ναι, εννοείται...και εκεί




Off Topic


		 μηπως λεω μηπως εχεις και μια φερραρι?
	
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sv2evs

Που να την βρω; Ποιός είμαι, ο Ωνάσης;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Που να την βρω; Ποιός είμαι, ο Ωνάσης;




Off Topic


		 οχι συγνωμη τοτε σε μπερδεψα με καποιον αλλον που εχει το ιδιο Nick  :Wink:

----------


## Minas1000

Το ιδιο nick δεν γινεται να το εχει αλλος.
Οποτε αστα αυτα και ομολογησε που βρηκες τη Ferrari. :Razz:  :Evil:

----------


## velontor

> Δες εδω  http://www.raag.org/amateur_gr.html    η εδω  http://www.arrl.org/
> 
> Σε γενικες γραμμες ειναι μυστηριοι και γραφικοι τυποι που ανεβαινουν σε ταρατσες και τους επισκεπτονται και βουλευτες καμμια φορα.Αν τους δεις μπροστα σου 8α το καταλαβεις απο τις περιεργες λεξεις που αρθρωνουν οπως εχω qrl, απο εδω η xyl μου,τον εκανα στα 40,τα 73 μου, ενω αν τους ρωτησεις το ονομα τους θα σου πουν  
> Foxtrot Oscar Tango India Sierra (fotis).Επισης ξυπνανε στις 5 το πρωι και κοιτανε το cluster


Συναρπαστικό ακούγετε.. μην μου βαζετε ιδέες :P  :Thinking:

----------


## giannhs1984

εγω σπιτι μου εχω ενα ταπεινο cb αξιας 60 ευρω αλλα..
στο καναλι 5 και 6 ακουω συχνα καποιον callsign δεν εχω ακουσει να λεει αλλα κατι ελεγε για αντανακλασεις στην παρνηθα εαν καποιος ειχε μια τετοια συζητηση τουλαχιστον να μαθει να μην βριζει σε καναλι που προφανως τον ακουνε πολλοι και κυριως ατομα με παιδια..

----------


## sv2evs

> Συναρπαστικό ακούγετε.. μην μου βαζετε ιδέες :P


Μην ασχοληθείς αν δεν έχεις ένα τουλάχιστον βασικό απο τα 3 Χ: Χρόνο,Χρήμα,Χώρο. Αν έχεις περισσότερο απο 1, είσαι μια χαρά..αν τα έχεις και τα 3..τότε σίγουρα βουρ... :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 

........Auto merged post: sv2evs added 1 Minutes and 27 Seconds later........




> εγω σπιτι μου εχω ενα ταπεινο cb αξιας 60 ευρω αλλα..
> στο καναλι 5 και 6 ακουω συχνα καποιον callsign δεν εχω ακουσει να λεει αλλα κατι ελεγε για αντανακλασεις στην παρνηθα εαν καποιος ειχε μια τετοια συζητηση τουλαχιστον να μαθει να μην βριζει σε καναλι που προφανως τον ακουνε πολλοι και κυριως ατομα με παιδια..


Αφού πρόκειται για επικοινωνία στα cb, μάλλον δεν μιλάμε για "Ραδιοερασιτέχνη" αλλά περισσότερο για "ραδιοπειρατή" που μάλλον δεν θα έχει και άδεια γι'αυτο το μηχάνημα...ή αν έχει, το πιο πιθανόν είναι οτι δεν έχει μάθει ποιοί είναι οι κανονισμοί που διέπουν τις τηλεπικοινωνίες τέτοιου τύπου. :Thumb down:

----------


## sv2evs

Καλημέρα,

Πατέντες για δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες έχει κανείς κανένα Link? (ΑΟ-51,PCSat κτλ)

Απο οτι ακούω μια εγκατάσταση η οποία ξεκινάει απο την αρχή, εργοστασιακά προϊόντα είναι πολύ ακριβή.

----------


## giannhs1984

νομιζω οτι για να πιασεις pcsat στην ελλαδα πρεπει να εχεις μεγαλο ......(εαν θα το μετατρεψεις σε πιατο οπως εκαναν οι αμερικανοι)η θα το κανεις αλα haarp?

----------


## sv2evs

Τον PCSat τον θέλω για επαφή στο APRS. Δεν ξέρω πως τον ακούνε/βγαίνουν οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι, υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί που τον κάνουν. Δεν νομίζω όλοι να έχουν μεγάλα...πιάτα..

----------


## D_J_V

Καλησπέρα απο ενα φίλο της ραδιοφωνίας...
Πριν κάτι μέρες ΤΥΧΑΙΑ πατώντας λάθος κουμπάκι στο ραδιόφωνο έπεσα στα Μεσαία και στην ακριανή συχνότητα 1602!!
Ηταν Σάββατο πρωϊ και άκουσα ενα τρομερό τύπο να κάνει ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ, καλοδιαβασμένο, με σωστή προφορά και φωνήν, να παίζει ψαγμένα κομμάτια...
Ο ερασιτέχνης λέγεται Α-44 και παίζει κάθε Σάββατο 10-11.30 στους 1602!
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ΠΟΣΟ κοντά μου μπορεί να είναι γιατί τον πιάνω ΟΛΟΚΑΘΑΡΑ με μια απλή εσωτερική κεραία... απλά πληροφοριακά γιατί σίγουρα είναι απο Βόρεια Προάστεια...
Επίσης στην ίδια συχνότητα έχω πιάσει άλλες ώρες συνομιλίες πολλών ερασιτεχνών αλλά ακούω ΜΟΝΟ τους μισούς προφανώς γιατί οι άλλοι που παίζουν είναι πιο μακριά??
Θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε αν έχετε μερικά links με σελίδες σχετικά με μετάδοση στα ΑΜ, τι απόσταση και τι μηχανήματα απαιτούν κλπ...
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## giannhs1984

> Τον PCSat τον θέλω για επαφή στο APRS. Δεν ξέρω πως τον ακούνε/βγαίνουν οι υπόλοιποι συνάδελφοι, υπάρχουν όμως πολλοί που τον κάνουν. Δεν νομίζω όλοι να έχουν μεγάλα...πιάτα..


αμερικανικο ναυτικο εκει ψαξε αυτοι ειχαν την ιδεα και λογικα αυτοι θα ξερουν αλλα δεν εχω δει καποιον στην ευρωπη εκτως απο μερικους προς ατλαντικο μερια να το εχουν πιασει λογιακ το θες για dual hop ε?)

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλησπέρα απο ενα φίλο της ραδιοφωνίας...
> Πριν κάτι μέρες ΤΥΧΑΙΑ πατώντας λάθος κουμπάκι στο ραδιόφωνο έπεσα στα Μεσαία και στην ακριανή συχνότητα 1602!!
> Ηταν Σάββατο πρωϊ και άκουσα ενα τρομερό τύπο να κάνει ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ, καλοδιαβασμένο, με σωστή προφορά και φωνήν, να παίζει ψαγμένα κομμάτια...
> Ο ερασιτέχνης λέγεται Α-44 και παίζει κάθε Σάββατο 10-11.30 στους 1602!
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ΠΟΣΟ κοντά μου μπορεί να είναι γιατί τον πιάνω ΟΛΟΚΑΘΑΡΑ με μια απλή εσωτερική κεραία... απλά πληροφοριακά γιατί σίγουρα είναι απο Βόρεια Προάστεια...
> Επίσης στην ίδια συχνότητα έχω πιάσει άλλες ώρες συνομιλίες πολλών ερασιτεχνών αλλά ακούω ΜΟΝΟ τους μισούς προφανώς γιατί οι άλλοι που παίζουν είναι πιο μακριά??
> Θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε αν έχετε μερικά links με σελίδες σχετικά με μετάδοση στα ΑΜ, τι απόσταση και τι μηχανήματα απαιτούν κλπ...
> Ευχαριστώ...


Μόνο που το hobby μας φίλε μου δεν έχει να κάνει με ραδιόφωνο..μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να ψάξεις κάπου αλλού. Επίσης ο κύριος αυτός (νομικά) είναι ραδιο-πειρατής και όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Μην τα μπερδεύουμε. Αν δεις και την αρχή του νήματος, έγινε ακόμα μια φορά το ίδιο μπέρδεμα. :RTFM:  Για λινκ πάντως δες στο www.dxzone.com

........Auto merged post: sv2evs added 1 Minutes and 7 Seconds later........




> αμερικανικο ναυτικο εκει ψαξε αυτοι ειχαν την ιδεα και λογικα αυτοι θα ξερουν αλλα δεν εχω δει καποιον στην ευρωπη εκτως απο μερικους προς ατλαντικο μερια να το εχουν πιασει λογιακ το θες για dual hop ε?)


Τον έχουν πιάσει και ευρωπαίοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες σύμφωνα με μερικές ιστοσελίδες..ο δορυφόρος αυτός δεν είναι στατικός, αλλά κάνει κύκλους..οπότε είναι "ορατός" γι'αυτούς που έχουν τα κατάλληλα συστήματα κεραιών.

----------


## giannhs1984

ναι το ξερω αλλα μονο απο το βορειοδυτικοανατολικο τοξο δηλαδη οσους εχουν προσβαση σε ατλαντικο δεν εχω ακουσει για καποιον αλλον που να ειναι ανατολικα η νοτια προς εμας να τον εχει πιασει(μπορει και να κανω λαθος)διοτι ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΕΙΑ η αποσταση της ταξης των 3.000+μιλιων απο εμας η πορεια του(περναει περιπου στα 300 μιλια βορεια απο το γιοχανεσμπουργκ)

----------


## sv2evs

Αυτοί οι δορυφόροι είναι χαμηλής τροχιάς στα ~800km...

----------


## giannhs1984

> Αυτοί οι δορυφόροι είναι χαμηλής τροχιάς στα ~800km...


αλλο αυτο δεν μιλησα για την τροχια τους αλλα για το ιχνος τους που απο την ελλαδα απεχουν χιλιαδες χιλιομετρα για αυτο σου λεω οτι αυτοι που το επιασαν εδω πρεπει να ηταν προς την μερια του ατλαντικου (διοτι και στην αμερικη απο οτι ειδα μονο απο το nashville και πανω τον πιανουν  απο εμας ειναι περιπου στα 3000 μιλια η  απο ισπανια γαλλια γερμανια (το ανατολικο μερος)και τις κατω χωρες(οπου λογο εδαφους και μαγνητικου πεδιου της γης μπορουν να τον δουν)ειναι σπανια πανω απο 1.700 μιλια..
οταν στις διαβιβασεις μας ειχαν πει να πιασουμε εναν δορυφορο απο σαμο ηταν περιπου στα 2.900 στις 32μ(στρατιωτικος)κανεις δεν μπορεσε να τον πιασει διοτι οπως καταλαβαμε μετα και διπολο 300 μετρα να βαλετε εαν δεν κανει hop το σημα σας δεν γινεται τιποτα

----------


## sv2evs

Με δίπολο δεν πιάνεις δορυφόρους εύκολα...είναι αποδεδιγμένο. Αν όμως κατάλαβα μιλάς για σταθερούς δορυφόρους; Εγώ σου μιλάω για κινούμενος...μήπως καταλαβαίνω λάθος;

----------


## giannhs1984

> Με δίπολο δεν πιάνεις δορυφόρους εύκολα...είναι αποδεδιγμένο. Αν όμως κατάλαβα μιλάς για σταθερούς δορυφόρους; Εγώ σου μιλάω για κινούμενος...μήπως καταλαβαίνω λάθος;


οχι δεν ηταν σε καμια περιπτωση σταθερος λιγοι δορυφοροι στρατιωτικοι ειναι σταθεροι και αυτοι ειναι για αλλου λογους..
εμεις τοτε το μονο εργαλειο που μπορουσαμε να πιασουμε κατι περα απο την ελλαδα ηταν ενα διπολο περιπου 47 μετρα και προσπαθουσαμε να πιασουμε ισπανια (τελικα αλγερια πιασαμε αλλα κατι ειναι αυτο :ROFL: )
ξερω ομως οτι στην διοικηση εχουν κατι καλα συστηματα οποτε οταν παω σε περιπου μισο μηνα λογικα θα μαθω μερικα πραγματα για το πως γινεται αρα και θα σου πω  :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

> οχι δεν ηταν σε καμια περιπτωση σταθερος λιγοι δορυφοροι στρατιωτικοι ειναι σταθεροι και αυτοι ειναι για αλλου λογους..
> εμεις τοτε το μονο εργαλειο που μπορουσαμε να πιασουμε κατι περα απο την ελλαδα ηταν ενα διπολο περιπου 47 μετρα και προσπαθουσαμε να πιασουμε ισπανια (τελικα αλγερια πιασαμε αλλα κατι ειναι αυτο)
> ξερω ομως οτι στην διοικηση εχουν κατι καλα συστηματα οποτε οταν παω σε περιπου μισο μηνα λογικα θα μαθω μερικα πραγματα για το πως γινεται αρα και θα σου πω


Με δίπολο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσπαθούσατε να πιάσετε δορυφόρο, γι'αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος...τα δορυφορικά αν μη τι άλλο θέλουν κατευθυνόμενες κεραίες...Κάτι σαν αυτά που βλέπουμε τον Τζέημς Μποντ να κάνει όταν είναι στον βόρειο πόλο...

----------


## giannhs1984

> Με δίπολο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προσπαθούσατε να πιάσετε δορυφόρο, γι'αυτό να είσαι σίγουρος...τα δορυφορικά αν μη τι άλλο θέλουν κατευθυνόμενες κεραίες...Κάτι σαν αυτά που βλέπουμε τον Τζέημς Μποντ να κάνει όταν είναι στον βόρειο πόλο...


εμεις τοτε δεν το ξεραμε ομως :ROFL:  ασχετο που το ηξερε ο λοχιας και δεν το ελεγε :ROFL:  τοτε ειχαν φερει μια ελληνικης κατασκευης κεραια fractal μεσα σε κινητο (η οποια κανει ακριβως οτι θελεις αλλα αρκει να βρεις μια ακρη να παρεις μια)
υπαρχουν και αλλες φορητες αλλα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι ευκολο να βρεις..ειχα βρει καποτε για εναν ιδιο λογο για αλλη χρηση ομως αλλα το site το εχω ξεχασει

----------


## sv2evs

Το θέμα:κεραίες,  είναι τέράστιο. Μπορεί απο μια πολύ μικρή κεραία να βγει μεγάλη υσχίς εξόδου...και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## giannhs1984

σαφως ολα παιζουν ρολο ακομη και η περιστροφη της γης σε τοσες μεγαλες αποστασεις..

----------


## sv1eex

> Καλησπέρα απο ενα φίλο της ραδιοφωνίας...
> Πριν κάτι μέρες ΤΥΧΑΙΑ πατώντας λάθος κουμπάκι στο ραδιόφωνο έπεσα στα Μεσαία και στην ακριανή συχνότητα 1602!!
> Ηταν Σάββατο πρωϊ και άκουσα ενα τρομερό τύπο να κάνει ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ ΡΑΔΙΟΦΩΝΟ, καλοδιαβασμένο, με σωστή προφορά και φωνήν, να παίζει ψαγμένα κομμάτια...
> Ο ερασιτέχνης λέγεται Α-44 και παίζει κάθε Σάββατο 10-11.30 στους 1602!
> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ΠΟΣΟ κοντά μου μπορεί να είναι γιατί τον πιάνω ΟΛΟΚΑΘΑΡΑ με μια απλή εσωτερική κεραία... απλά πληροφοριακά γιατί σίγουρα είναι απο Βόρεια Προάστεια...
> Επίσης στην ίδια συχνότητα έχω πιάσει άλλες ώρες συνομιλίες πολλών ερασιτεχνών αλλά ακούω ΜΟΝΟ τους μισούς προφανώς γιατί οι άλλοι που παίζουν είναι πιο μακριά??
> Θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε αν έχετε μερικά links με σελίδες σχετικά με μετάδοση στα ΑΜ, τι απόσταση και τι μηχανήματα απαιτούν κλπ...
> Ευχαριστώ...



Φίλε μου χωρίς παρεξήγηση έχεις  μπλέξει τους ραδιοπειρατές των μεσαίων με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Το ένα μπορεί να σε στείλει φυλακή και να πληρώσεις τρελά πρόστιμα και το άλλο ατελείωτες ώρες απόλαυσης.

 Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για να δεις ποια είναι η διαφορά.
http://www.raag.org/amateur_gr.html

Αν παρόλαυτά σου αρέσει η ΑΚΡΟΑΣΗ και μόνο μακρυνών σταθμών των μεσαίων τότε θα θες να ρίξεις και μια ματιά εδώ:

http://www.am-dx.com/


Γεια σου Σπύρο EVS.
Exω κάνει  επαφές με Ευρώπη με την κατακόρυφη (!!!) κεραία Χ510 όταν ο εκάστοτε δορυφόρος είναι σε χαμηλή γωνία ανύψωσης. Aπό εκεί και πέρα έφτιαξα μια κατευθυνόμενη για τα Vhf με 4 στοιχεία και μια για τα UHF 10 στοιχεία.

http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/2m-port-SSB/4-Element.htm

http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/70cm/10.htm


Oι κεραίες σε οριζόντια πόλωση (δοκίμασα την τεσσάρα πέρυσι και γάζωνε με 5W όταν είχε σποραδικό).

Eπειδή δεν έχω elevating ρότορα τις έχω σε σταθερή ανύψωση 60 μοιρών.

Δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσεις ακριβό εξοπλισμό με ρότορες που έχουν elevation. Μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου αν έχεις κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών. 
Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει γράψου στην Ελληνική λίστα για τους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς δορυφόρους http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sv-amsat 
και κατέβασε το αρχείο από το Files section LEO%20Satellites.pdf που θα σου λύσει όλες τις απορίες σχετικά με το πως δουλεύουμε !

Επίσης κοίτα το file section για την ιδιοκατασκευή του sw1ixp για το πως μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε έναν ρότορα ελεγχόμενο από την RS-232 μέσω λογισμικού από μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρα!

----------


## sv2evs

> Γεια σου Σπύρο EVS.
> Exω κάνει  επαφές με Ευρώπη με την κατακόρυφη (!!!) κεραία Χ510 όταν ο εκάστοτε δορυφόρος είναι σε χαμηλή γωνία ανύψωσης. Aπό εκεί και πέρα έφτιαξα μια κατευθυνόμενη για τα Vhf με 4 στοιχεία και μια για τα UHF 10 στοιχεία.
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/dk7zb/2m-port-SSB/4-Element.htm
> 
> http://www.mydarc.de/dk7zb/70cm/10.htm
> 
> 
> Oι κεραίες σε οριζόντια πόλωση (δοκίμασα την τεσσάρα πέρυσι και γάζωνε με 5W όταν είχε σποραδικό).
> ...


Προς το παρών είμαι μόνο με την κάθετη μου, που απο οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί στον καλύτερο βαθμό  :Embarassed: 

Τώρα προς το παρών δεν έχω σχέδια να κάνω κάτι γι'αυτό, έχω όμως μια κατευθυνόμενη που θέλω να την κάνω να έχει μια γωνία (γύρω στις 30 μοίρες) και με τον υπάρχοντα ρότορα να μπορέσω να κάνω μερικές επαφές..για αργότερα ελπίζω να βρω καλύτερο τρόπο...πάντως σίγουρα είναι καλό να ασχοληθεί κανείς με αυτή την πλευρά του χόμπυ, αλλά σίγουρα θα προτιμούσα με beam και έναν rotor για τα hf...ή ένα καλύτερο hf... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

υ.γ είμαι γραμένος στο sv-amsat...έχω κατεβάσει και τα pdf σαν οδηγό...ακρόαση απο τους δορυφόρους "κάνω" πολλές φορές...εκπομπή τα χαλάμε.

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

73 apo SV8FCU

----------


## sv2evs

καλησπέρα 8FCU, χαιρόμαστε που είσαι και εσύ στην παρέα μας...παρών λοιπόν. :One thumb up:

----------


## Carpe_Diem_Rj

Γεια σας και απο εμενα. 

Θα ηθελα να ασχολιθω και εγω . Δεν γνωριζω τπτ ειμαι εντελος ασχετος. 
Τι πρεπει να κανω τι πρεπει να αρχισω να διαβαζω για να βγαλω αδεια και φυσικα απο που πρεπει να αγορασω τον καταληλο εξοπλισμο .Αν μπορειτε δωστε καποιο σαιτ.
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sv1eex

> Γεια σας και απο εμενα. 
> 
> Θα ηθελα να ασχολιθω και εγω . Δεν γνωριζω τπτ ειμαι εντελος ασχετος. 
> Τι πρεπει να κανω τι πρεπει να αρχισω να διαβαζω για να βγαλω αδεια και φυσικα απο που πρεπει να αγορασω τον καταληλο εξοπλισμο .Αν μπορειτε δωστε καποιο σαιτ.
> Ευχαριστω!


Γεια σου φίλε μου!
Μπορείς να απευθυνθείς εδώ http://www.qsl.net/sv8lsv/what.html αν είσαι στο νησί !
Αν είσαι Αθήνα πες να σου δώσω τις διευθύνσεις των 3 τοπικών συλλόγων.

Οτι θες εδώ είμαστε...

----------


## Carpe_Diem_Rj

Ειμαι στο νησι. Μυτιληνιος και εσυ?
 θα ηθελα μια ενημερωση στο τι εξοπλισμο χρειαζετε που μπορω να δω εδω στο νετ και ποσο κοστιζει πανω κατω....

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## sv1eex

Καλημέρα!
Οχι είμαι από άλλο νησί!
Από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχουν δυο κατηγορίες στις άδειες . Η δεύτερη σου επιτρέπει να μιλάς από τα vhf ΄και πάνω και η πρώτη σε όλες τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες και στα βραχέα.

Το ελάχιστο που μπορείς να πάρεις είναι ένας φορητός πομποδέκτης vhf/uhf με κόστος που ξεκινάει από 50Ε περίπου κατ'ελάχιστο http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Puxing-PX-777-...QQcmdZViewItem και ανεβαίνει αν πας σε πολύ πιο μεγάλα μηχανάκια...

ενδεικτικά μερικά καταστήματα στην Ελλάδα

http://www.freebytes.com
http://www.houseofradio.gr
http://www.meimaris.gr
http://www.drele.com

Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν πολλές ενώσεις/σύλλογοι που κάνουν μαθήματα και έχουν αξιόλογη παρουσία. Επίσημο όργανο των Ελλήνων ραδιοερασιτεχνών στο εξωτερικό/εσωτερικό είναι η ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org Κάνε μια βόλτα στη σελίδα πιθανόν να έχει ότι χρειάζεσαι για να πάρεις πληροφορίες για το χόμπυ.
Ρώτα μας όπου κολήσεις.

----------


## sv2evs

Σωστός ο SV1EEX...τα είιπε όλα στην απάντηση του. 

Και όπως είπε, όπου κολήσεις...εδώ είμαστε...ή μάλλον...και εδώ..όπως λέει και το θέμα του νήματος.

----------


## Carpe_Diem_Rj

Μονος μου δεν μπορω να μαθω καποια βασικα πραγμτα και να αρχισω να προετοιμαζομαι ?
Επειδη θα μπω στρατο και θα εχω αρκετο ελευθερο χρονο ....Υπαρχουν τπτ σημειωσεις πουθενα η καποιο βιβλιο?

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Εδώ είναι οι ερωτήσεις πολλαπλών επιλογών για τις εξετάσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών. (204 σελίδες!!!)

Ερωτήσεις Εξετάσεων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών

Πρόγραμμα το οποίο διαχειρίζεται τις ερωτήσεις πολλαπλών επιλογών για τις εξετάσεις Ραδιοερασιτεχνών. Μπράβο στον συνάδελφο sw1eik!

http://www.5-9report.gr Μηνιαία ραδιοερασιτεχνική εφημερίδα σε ψηφιακή μορφή με ενδιαφέροντα θέματα για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες νέους και παλιούς

Αν θες βιβλία για προετοιμασία εξετάσεων δες εδώ : http://www.raag.org/publications_gr.html .

----------


## manicx

Να πω κι εγώ ότι για 1 έτος (2006) έχω κάνει εκπομπές στον sportime fm αλλά και στον internet-ικό gamesradio για την επαγγελματική πάλη...

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Καλώς ήρθες φίλε Carpe_Diem_Rj! Πιστεύω ότι οι δύο συνάδελφοι  sv2evs & sv1eex με την πείρα που έχουν (και που όλοι κάποτε θα θέλαμε να αποκτήσουμε)θα σε βοηθήσουν να βρεις την άκρη και να γίνεις και εσύ ραδιοερασιτέχνης! Από ποιο μέρος της Μυτιλήνης είσαι?  

73 απο SV8FCU

----------


## Carpe_Diem_Rj

Μεσα απο Μυτιληνη ειμαι. Αναμεσα γηπεδο με νοσοκομειο...

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος συνάδελφος Link από Χίο να βγαίνουν σε κάποιον αναμεταδότη?

----------


## sv2evs

λινκ ή echolink ?

----------


## giannhs1984

λοιπον επεσε στα χερια μου το ναυτικο βιβλιο list of radiodetermination and special service stations

οποιος το θελει ας το πει (δεν το πουλαω φυσικα)

----------


## sv2evs

Ένα γενικό "πλάνο" του βιβλίου;

----------


## giannhs1984

κωδικοι χωρων 
συχνοτητες ναυσιπλοιας σχνοτητες cb συχνοτητες κυβερνησης συχνοτητες restricted 
εχει 12 parts που το καθενα εχει περιπου 130 σελιδες
περιεχει σχεδον τα παντα μονο που ειναι του 2005 με οτι συνεπαγεται αυτο  :Smile: 

Μου ειναι αχρηστο εμενα παντως

********************
δινει στοιχεια και για mmss

----------


## 2fast4u

*Klingenfuss Utility Guide*. Tα εχει ολα.... :One thumb up: 


http://www.klingenfuss.org/utility.htm


*73's de SV2BWM*

----------


## sv2evs

και εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία χρησιμότητα του πάντως...περισσότερο γι'αυτούς που θέλουν να ακουν είναι... :Smile:

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Αυτό το βιβλίο που μπορώ να το βρω?

----------


## 2fast4u

Ειτε στο:

http://www.klingenfuss.org/order.htm

ή σε παρεμφερη site βιβλιων πχ. http://www.amazon.de/Guide-Utility-R...8244560&sr=8-9

ή στην ARRL:

http://www.arrl.org/catalog/?item=1193





> και εγώ δεν βλέπω καμία χρησιμότητα του πάντως...περισσότερο γι'αυτούς που θέλουν να ακουν είναι...


Σπυρο sv2evs, φυσικα και ειναι για οσουν ακουν.... :Respekt: και φυσικα εχει χρησιμοτητα. 

Δεν μπορει 1.000.000 ραδιοληπτες και ραδιοερασιτεχνες ανα τον κοσμο να εκαναν λαθος.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sv1eex

Το να μπορείς να ακούς είναι μεγάλη δουλειά..... πόσες και πόσες φορές σώθηκαν παλιότερα που δεν υπήρχαν ψηφιακά συστήματα από έγκαιρη επέμβαση και ειδοποίηση ραδιοερασιτεχνών πλοία ή άτομα σε κίνδυνο....

Ετσι χάλια που ειναι όμως η διάδοση αυτές τις μέρες τι να ακούσεις.... :Sad: 

Θάρθουν οι καλύτερες μέρες σε 3-4 χρόνια υπομονή!

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, ακριβώς...που να ακούσεις τώρα...που ανοίγεις και λες...είναι χαλασμένος ο δέκτης μου...γιατί δεν ακούω..ενώ ακούει άλλος συνάδελφος με δίπολο 350 χλμ (σε ευθειά ποιό νότια)...βλέπε echolink reciever στα hf.

Άντε..να αξίζει να αγοράσουμε ft-817...γιατί τώρα μόνο τα βλέπουμε.. :Wink: .αλλά για να κάνουμε επαφή δεν γίνεται με τίποτα με 5w ! Εκτός φυσικά και αν απο πάνω είναι καμιά X-9 της Cushcraft.  :Whistle:

----------


## sv1eex

> Ναι, ακριβώς...που να ακούσεις τώρα...που ανοίγεις και λες...είναι χαλασμένος ο δέκτης μου...γιατί δεν ακούω..ενώ ακούει άλλος συνάδελφος με δίπολο 350 χλμ (σε ευθειά ποιό νότια)...βλέπε echolink reciever στα hf.
> 
> Άντε..να αξίζει να αγοράσουμε ft-817...γιατί τώρα μόνο τα βλέπουμε...αλλά για να κάνουμε επαφή δεν γίνεται με τίποτα με 5w ! Εκτός φυσικά και αν απο πάνω είναι καμιά X-9 της Cushcraft.


Oμως κοιτώντας το κλάστερ βλέπω πως οι πάνω μπάντες είναι πιο πολλές ώρες ανοικτές στους SV2 από ότι σε μάς τους μουτζωμένους στην @!@#$!@Αθήνα (όπως και στην περιοχή 3)

Αξίζει να το πάρεις Σπύρο. Χτες μου ήρθε το βραβείο για 300 Prefix που έκανα από πέρυσι ως και φέτος QRP (και QRPp) με το 817 , BPSK mode. Oι κεραίες που έχω είναι κεραιάκια μικρά της maldol για portable/pedestrian και ένα συρμάτινο δίπολο inv v σπίτι σε 8 μέτρα κοντάρι. Θεωρητικά δεν θα έπρεπε να παίξει καν..
Kαι αν νομίζεις πως είμαι σε κανένα καλό σημείο δες τον ορισμό της γουβας : 
http://www.geocities.com/sv1eex/teliki.jpg

Σίγουρα θα κάνεις απίστευτα καλύτερα QSO γιατί θα είσαι σε πιο πλεονεκτικό σημείο...

----------


## sv2evs

Είμαι υπο σκέψη αν πρέπει να δώσω το παλιο (αλλά καλό) icom 730 μου που είναι 100w..για να πάρω ένα μηχάνημα που είναι 5w και άντε με πείραγμα (που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν συνιστάτε) 15-20w.

Ακόμα πάντως είμαι πολύ απογοητεύμένος με τις συνθήκες που υπάρχουν στην διάδοση, σε σχέση με όταν πρωτοπήρα το βραχέο και δούλευα με δίπολα και 40w περισσότερους σταθμούς απο τώρα. Γι'αυτό και διστάζω να πουλήσω αυτό που έχω για να πάρω κάτι σαν το 817.

----------


## sv1eex

Οπως σου είπα εξαρτάται τι περιμένεις να κάνεις για αυτήν την εποχή των κηλίδων.....προσωπικά θα σου έλεγα να μην πουλήσεις το 730 αλλά να μαζέψεις λεφτά για να πάρεις δεύτερο μηχανάκι το 817 και όχι πρώτο αν σε ενδιαφέρει το DXing με φωνή.
Επίσης όταν με το καλό το πάρεις ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΣΕ ΙΣΧΥ. Ολα τα αδελφάκια του 857/897 μπορούν απροβλημάτιστα να αυξήσεις την ισχύ τους γιατί τα εξόδου τους αντέχουν να πάνε το Peak από 100W στα 170 πχ αλλά τα τελικά του 817 ΔΕΝ αντέχουν το σήκωμα!
Μάλιστα υπάρχει και το σχετικό club του οποίου έγινα και εγώ κάποτε επίτιμο μέλος που ονομάζεται Finals Blown Club όχι μόνο επειδή κάποιοι τσιτώνουν την ισχύ αλλά και από μικρές ανοχές στα στάσιμα κτλ. Πλέον οι νέες πλακέτες λένε πως δεν έχουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα στα ND(εγώ εχω το παλιό).
Ομως υπομονή! Η περίοδος του σποραδικού πλησιάζει....και τότε θα μπορείς να κάνεις επαφές στα 6 και στα 2 μ με τα πέντε βατάκια του 817 ή ότι άλλο έχεις με τεράστια άνεση φτάνει να έχεις χρόνο και προπάντων ΟΧΙ τρελές κεραίες.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλά, όσον αφορά για τα διάφορα που χρειάζονται κολητήρι έτσι και αλλιώς εγώ δεν ασχολούμε καθόλου με το "άθλημα". Τώρα όσον αφορά το 730, σκέφτομαι να το αλλάξω αλλά μόνο με άλλο 100w μηχάνημα καθότι το συγκεκριμένο με έχει βγάλει ασπροπρόσωπο. Είμαι πάντως μεταξύ ενός 817 και ενός v/u mobile με μερικές έξτρα μπάντες (π.χ το 8900) για να έχω την δυνατότητα κάποιας μακρυνής επικοινωνίας στο αμάξι όταν υπάρχει χρόνος και προπάντων διάθεση (και διάδοση φυσικά-φυσικά). Ήδωμεν, το καλοκαίρι πλησιάζει...

73 de sv2evs

----------


## giannhs1984

δηλαδη μπορει να σε πετυχω σε κανα βουνο το καλοκαιρι εκει ? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## sv2evs

Αν καταφέρω και αγοράσω αυτό που αναφέρω παραπάνω, σίγουρα θα "πετάγωμαι" τακτικά στα βουνά για δοκιμές στα fm..ειδικά αν η διάδοση μας κάνει τα χατήρια. :Whistle:

----------


## sv1eex

FM παιδιά δεν θα κάνετε τίποτε γιατί δεν είναι "προβλεπόμενο" Mode για επικοινωνίες στα 2m εκτός ορίζοντα.

Δεν είναι ότι μπορεί να μην περάσει αλλά οι ξένοι ΟΛΟΙ δουλεύουν δύο πράγματα 1) Οριζόντια πόλωση 2) SSB+CW+FSK441 όχι όμως FM. Οταν η διάδοση στρώσει τότε μπορεί το FM να είναι χρήσιμο πχ στην μπάντα των 29 αλλά ως τότε θα μας πάρει άλλα 3-4 χρόνια!

Θα σου πρότεινα αν θες επικοινωνίες για πραγματικά μακρυά όπως είδες στα video μου στο youtube να πάρεις κάτι με SSB στα 2μ/70εκ (Yaesu 817/857/897 Icom 706 κτλ) εκτός να πάρεις κάτι σαν το 8800/8900 για μακρυνές επαφές εντός ελλάδας από το βουνό!

Από εκεί και πέρα μια μικρή πτυσόμενη Yagi για 2m/70cm ή μια Quad θα έκανε θαύματα αν ανοιξει η διάδοση ακόμα και με mW.

Στο DXpedition στην Φαλκονέρα δούλεψα αθηναικούς σταθμούς QRP->QRP στα UHF SSB. Μάλιστα κάποιος θρασύτατος συνάδελφος με άκουσε με 0.5 W !!! μόνο διαμόρφωση. Το προσωπικό μου επιβεβαιωμένο ρεκόρ με πολλούς σταθμούς ταυτόχρονα στα 70 cm είναι 178 Km από το παναχαικό όρος με πάλι 500mW που πέρασα αθήνα με πτυσόμενο κεραιάκι στο 817 ....μέσα στο αμάξι του sv3cym!

Kάποια στιγμή θα στείλω και αυτό το video στο Youtube.

........Auto merged post: sv1eex added 7 Minutes and 59 Seconds later........

Oρίστε και το κεραιοσύστημα !!! Quad 6 el στα UHF





Eδώ είμαι με το 817 τη στιγμή που κάνω τον συνάδελφο στην Αθήνα με το μισό βατάκι στα UHF




Oμοια με το 817 και το πτυσόμενο κεραιόνι της diamond κάνω κάποιον σταθμό Αθήνα στα VHF



Ολες οι φωτο είναι από το DXpedition SX8F στη νήσο φαλκονέρα το 2006

73!

----------


## sv2evs

Έχω δει τα video στο youtube...αρκετά εντυπωσιακές επαφές για αυτού του είδους το μηχάνηνα/υσχή.

Εγώ μιλάω για το 8900 και τους 29Mhz(fm) απο το αυτοκίνητο..όπως είπες όμως, όχι τώρα γιατί η διάδοση δεν κάνει χατήρια. Βασικά έχω σκοπό να περιμένω λίγο ακόμα...ίσως μετά το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## sv1eex

Πιστεύω αυτό το post να σου λύσει μερικές απορίες από επιστημονική άποψη...

http://www.hamradio.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=700

73!!

----------


## sv2evs

thank you...θα του ρίξω μια ματιά καθώς ελπίζω οτι πλησιάζει ο καιρός να κάνω την πολυπόθητη αγορά. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gravis

Εχωντας στα χερια μου ενα i-com ic-v82, αλλα δουλευει μονο στα καναλια 0,2,3,7. τα υπολοιπα που ειναι? εχουν κλειδωσει? και πως ξεκλειδωνει?

----------


## sv1eex

> Εχωντας στα χερια μου ενα i-com ic-v82, αλλα δουλευει μονο στα καναλια 0,2,3,7. τα υπολοιπα που ειναι? εχουν κλειδωσει? και πως ξεκλειδωνει?



http://www.icomamerica.com/en/downlo...x?Document=147

----------


## sv2evs

> Εχωντας στα χερια μου ενα i-com ic-v82, αλλα δουλευει μονο στα καναλια 0,2,3,7. τα υπολοιπα που ειναι? εχουν κλειδωσει? και πως ξεκλειδωνει?


πάρε το manual που το λινκ σου το έδωσε ο sv1eex...και ψάξε να βρεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις... :RTFM:

----------


## gravis

Αυτο το manual το ειχα και στην εντυπη μορφη του, μαζι με την συσκευη δηλαδη, δεν με βοηθησε καθολου. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ποιανει μονο τα καναλια 0 , 2, 3, 4, ,7 , αλλα η συσκευη εχει συνολο 16, που ειναι τα υπολοιπα?

----------


## sv2evs

Κανείς που να τον ενδιαφέρει το ARDF ή RDF ? Σε συνδιασμό με το aprs είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον.  :One thumb up:

----------


## andykar

καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους συναδέλφους.(Γιάννης, Νικηφόρος & ΣΙΑ ΟΕ) :Razz: ... :Laughing: 
ελπίζω να το γυρίσατε καλα το κατσικάκι....καλοφάγωτα..... :Clap:

----------


## sv1eex

Χρόνια πολλά σε ολους και καλές γιορτές σας εύχομαι...νάσαι καλά Ανδρέα !
Νάταν και άλλο το αρνάκι το τσάκισα properly!




> Αυτο το manual το ειχα και στην εντυπη μορφη του, μαζι με την συσκευη δηλαδη, δεν με βοηθησε καθολου. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ποιανει μονο τα καναλια 0 , 2, 3, 4, ,7 , αλλα η συσκευη εχει συνολο 16, που ειναι τα υπολοιπα?


Λυπάμαι φίλε αλλά δεν το είχα ποτέ αυτό το μηχανάκι! Αν ήμουν στη θέση σου θα πήγαινα στο http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ICV82U82/ να γραφτώ και να τους ρωτήσω μια και εκεί είναι αρκετοί πορωμένοι με το μηχανάκι αυτό. Προσωπικά δεν μου αρέσουν τα μηχανάκια με κανάλια/κρυσταλάκια θέλω ρε παιδί μου να βλέπω εκεί pll, συχνότητα στο Lcd κτλ

----------


## sv2evs

Κανείς που να ενδιαφέρεται να ασχοληθεί με το ARDF ? Διαβάζω οτι και μέσω aprs μπορεί να γίνει πολύ καλή χρήση. Τα μηχανήματα δεν ξέρω απο που θα παραγγείλουμε και πόσοι ενδιαφέρονται.

----------


## Kotsolis

Με αφορμή το κλείσιμο του GamesRadio.gr , ένα χρόνο μετά δημιουργήθηκαν δύο τρέιλερ από τις παλιές εποχές του σταθμού.

Αν κάνετε κλικ εδώ μπορείτε να τα ακούσετε.

----------


## sv1eex

> Με αφορμή το κλείσιμο του GamesRadio.gr , ένα χρόνο μετά δημιουργήθηκαν δύο τρέιλερ από τις παλιές εποχές του σταθμού.
> 
> Αν κάνετε κλικ εδώ μπορείτε να τα ακούσετε.


Φίλε είναι πράγματι λυπηρό που έκλεισε αλλά το θέμα μας είναι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός και όχι η ραδιοφωνία

----------


## sv2evs

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...το έχουμε ξαναπεί..παρακαλείστε πριν κάνετε ποστ να ρίχνετε μια ματιά στα προηγούμενα post για να βλέπετε το σχετικό θέμα που συζητάτε.

υ.γ* Hamfest στην Βέροια την άλλη κυριακή αν δεν το γνωρίζεται παιδιά.*

----------


## sv2evs

Δείτε και αυτό:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D-STAR

----------


## gravis

Τωρα που ξεκινανε οι αιτησεις για τις εξετασεις ραδιοερασιτεχνη , μπορει να μου πει κανεις τι δικαιλογητικα χρειαζονται για τιν καταθεση των αιτησεων? δεν μπορω να ρωτησω τον τοπικο συλλογο που εχουμε γιατι ειναι ανοιχτο μονο μια φορα την βδομαδα

----------


## sv2evs

Δοκίμασε εδώ:http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=405&aid=#3 

μάλλον έχει αυτό που χρειάζεσαι...

----------


## gravis

Τελικα το σωστο ηταν εδω.. http://www.yme.gr/index.php?getwhat=...04&id=&tid=404

----------


## sv2evs

> Τελικα το σωστο ηταν εδω.. http://www.yme.gr/index.php?getwhat=...04&id=&tid=404


ωραία...ναι, είναι πιο σωστές οι πληροφορίες σ'αυτή τη σελίδα. :Embarassed:

----------


## sv2evs

Καλημέρα,καλή εβδομάδα. Αν και στην Αθήνα αυτές τις μέρες, δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ στο Hamfest..εντυπώσεις/φωτογραφίες κανείς;

----------


## tandro

Kαλησπέρα και απο μένα.
Φέτος ήταν σαφώς καλυτερο απο το προηγούμενο που μονο Ηamfest δεν ήταν. Ham-mam ηταν το προηγούμενο.
Καλά ηταν, με τα κλιματιστικά μας , με τους ανετους χωρους. Δεν ξερω εμενα μου αρεσε ο χώρος.
Αυτά τα ολίγα , 73 σε όλους απο  SV1JST.

http://www.qrz.com/detail/SV1JST

----------


## sv2evs

Τα κλιματιστικά σίγουρα βοηθούν για μια καλύτερη διεξαγωγή hamfest. Πάντως δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με αυτό της Θεσσαλονίκης, αλλά έτσι και αλλιώς γύρω απο την πόλη έχουμε 2-3...

----------


## sv2evs

έχει πέσει μια γενική ησυχία στις συχνότητες ή μου φαίνεται;

Λέτε να είναι το καλοκαίρι που φταίει;

----------


## Minas1000

Τι το καλοκαιρι,τα pc σκοτωνουνε το hobby.

Βαζω το πρωι 14.285 βγανουνε  2-3,μιλησανε 5 λεπτα,παμε στο skype λενε μετα να τα πουμε με την ησυχια μας.
Χθες το βραδυ 3.770 παλι 5 λεπτα,ελα στο echolink να κανουμε μια δοκιμη,πανε και αυτοι.

Αντιστροφη μετρηση.

Το ευχαριστο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι εχει αρχισει να ανεβαινει η διαδοση παλι,την περασαμε την λουμπα του 11ετους και οδευουμε προς την ανηφορα.

Οσο αφορα το hamfest μια χαρα απο χωρο,οργανωση κτλ. αλλα απο υλικο 0.Σαβουρα και μια ταση δαγκωματος κυριαρχουσαν.Με πιο σκεπτικο καποιος πουλαει κατι μεταχειρισμενο -10% απο οσο κανει καινουργιο δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω.

----------


## sv1eex

Συνάδελφε πάντως εκεί στο 14.285 μας έχουνε κάνει κάποιοι "καπεταναίοι" διεθνώς ρεζίλι μια και εκεί βγαίνουν από όλο τον κόσμο οι συνάδελφοι με χαμηλή ισχύ - QRP (όπως και εγώ) και οι κιλοβατικοί ελληνάρες με το κόμπλεξ του 1) να ακούγομαι 9+60 2) με το squelch στο τέρμα που προφανώς δεν έχουν ιδέα από bandplan και ραδιοερασιτεχνική δεοντολογία δεν αφήνουν κανένα να απολαύσει το χόμπυ όπως θα έπρεπε να γίνεται ! 




> Τι το καλοκαιρι,τα pc σκοτωνουνε το hobby.
> 
> Βαζω το πρωι 14.285 βγανουνε  2-3,μιλησανε 5 λεπτα,παμε στο skype λενε μετα να τα πουμε με την ησυχια μας.
> Χθες το βραδυ 3.770 παλι 5 λεπτα,ελα στο echolink να κανουμε μια δοκιμη,πανε και αυτοι.
> 
> Αντιστροφη μετρηση.
> 
> Το ευχαριστο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι εχει αρχισει να ανεβαινει η διαδοση παλι,την περασαμε την λουμπα του 11ετους και οδευουμε προς την ανηφορα.

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, είναι πολύ κακό δηστυχώς αυτό με το ίντερνετ. Πολύ κόσμος έχει εγκαταλείψει και ενό βρίσκεται τακτικά κοντά στα μηχανήματα δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί.

Ελπίζω μόνο τώρα που ανεβαίνει η διάδοση να αρχίσουμε να ακουγόμαστε λίγο περισσότερο. Πάντως το ζήτημα είναι ότι είμαστε ανοργάνωτοι γενικότερα.

Όσο για τους ελληνάρες, αυτό είναι κλασικό φαινόμενο...όλοι μας λίγο ή πολύ το έχουμε.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλημέρα και πάλι,

Καλοκαιράκι σκοπεύω να αγοράσω v/u mobile (μάλλον).

Τι προτείνετε; Λέω να δώσω μέχρι 300 ευρώ το πολύ.

υ.γ το θέλω για το αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## giorgos sv

καλησπερα,
εγω για καλοκαιρακι προτεινω μασκα,βατραχοπεδιλα και ενα καλο καλαμι για ψαρεμα......με το hi hi !!!!

----------


## sv2evs

Καλό και αυτό, αλλά βασικά θα ήθελα κάτι που να μην χρειάζεται "μετακινήσεις", δηλαδή να είμαι με την φραπεδιά στο σπίτι μου και με το A.C και να προσπαθώ να κάνω επαφές...όλα αυτά σε περίπτωση ανάγκης φυσικά..γιατί, το μηχάνημα το θέλω περισσότερο για το αμάξι όταν θα είμαι κάτω από δένδρα στις παραλίες.

----------


## giorgos sv

το ft-7800 ειναι κατω απο 300 ευρω αλλα δεν ξερω αν σε βολευει που δεν ακους ταυτοχρονα V-U.Το ft-8800 ειναι λιγο πανω απο 300 το εχω περιπου ενα χρονο και μεχρι στιγμης δουλευει ικανοποιητικα.

----------


## sv2evs

Ένας φίλος έχει το ft-8900 που είναι και 4μπαντο...καλό μηχάνημα...Γύρω στα 320 νομίζω το είχε αγοράσει..

----------


## giorgos sv

ναι,καλο ειναι,βεβαια δεν ειναι και τοσο χρησιμα τα fm σε 29 και 50Mhz αλλα αφου τα διαθετει δεν θα πανε χαμενα......!!!
330 το βλεπω το δινουν..

----------


## sv2evs

29 mhz fm δεν είναι άσχημα γιατί έτσι μπορει να τύχει με καλή διάδοση να κάνεις μακρινή επαφή. Στους 50, έτσι και αλλιώς απαγορεύονται.

----------


## Carpe_Diem_Rj

Γεια σας παιδια. Ειχα στειλει μηνυμα παλιοτερα και ειχα ζητησει βοηθεια για να ξενικησω να ασχολουμε με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο.

Επειδη ετυχε κατι  δεν μπορεσα να ξεκινησω.

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω υπαρχει καπιο βιβλιο που να εχει ολα οσα χρειαζομαι για να ξεκινησω διαβασμα για τις εξετασεις η ρπει να αγορασω ο ατα βιβλια απο αυτη εδω την  σελιδa
www.raag.orgpublications_gr.html  ?



Τι κοστος εχουν ολα τα βιβλια αυτα και ποια χρειαζομαι πραγματικα?

Αυτη τη στιγμη βρισκομαι Λαρισα . Υπαρχει καποιο σημειο που να μπορω να βρωτα βιβλια?

----------


## sv2evs

Θα σου πρότεινα τους παρακάτω συλλόγους:

http://www.sz4the.gr/Home.htm (Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Θεσσαλίας)

http://www.freewebs.com/trikala-dxclub/ (Ένωση ραδιοερασιτεχνών Τρικάλων)

http://www.sz4srm.gr/ (σύλλογος ραδιοερασιτεχνών μαγνησίας)

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## Carpe_Diem_Rj

Γεια τα βιβλια ξερει καποιος κατι΄΄

----------


## sv2evs

Αν μιλήσεις με κάποιον σε έναν σύλλογο θα σε ενημερώσει και για τα βιβλία..μην ανησυχείς... :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

Το R6 Θεσσαλονίκης είναι εδώ και μέρες κλειστό, γνωρίζει κανείς τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## sv1eex

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ


Αναβίωση των αρχαιοελληνικών δικτύων τηλεπικοινωνίας (Φρυκτωριών) 
από ραδιοερασιτέχνες 

Την Κυριακή 13 Ιουλίου 2008 ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα θα συνδέσουν τηλεπικοινωνιακά την Τροία με τις Μυκήνες μέσω ραδιοερασιτεχνικών ασυρμάτων. Από τις ίδιες εκείνες τις κορυφές βουνών, που στην αρχαία Ελληνική Γραμματεία αναφέρεται ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν για να μεταφέρουν την είδηση του τέλους του Τρωικού πολέμου με χρήση φωτεινών σημάτων, από κορυφή σε κορυφή μέχρι τις Μυκήνες, οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες θα μεταδώσουν ένα μήνυμα ειρήνης και φιλίας των λαών, κάνοντας γνωστό στην ευρύτερη κοινωνία τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό ως μέσο προαγωγής αξιών που στηρίζουν διαχρονικά τον πολιτισμό μας.
Η εκδήλωση διοργανώνεται από την Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών επ΄ευκαιρία των πενήντα χρόνων από την ίδρυσή της (1958-2008) και θα πραγματοποιηθεί με τη συνεργασία Ελλήνων και Τούρκων ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα
http://www.raag.org/fryktories.htm

Για την Ε.Ε.Ρ.
Μανώλης Δαρκαδάκης, Πρόεδρος Δ.Σ. 6974-914.725


Το κείμενο του Αισχύλου «Αγαμέμνων», πάνω στο οποίο στηρίχτηκε ο  σχεδιασμός της εκδήλωσης 

Το απόσπασμα που ακολουθεί είναι η περιγραφή της μετάδοσης του μηνύματος. Η Κλυταιμνήστρα εξηγεί πώς έμαθε την πτώση της Τροίας: 

 «…Δυνατή φωτιά άναψαν στην κορυφή της Ίδας και πολλές φωτιές μετά μας έφεραν διαδοχικά το μήνυμα: Από την Ίδα το μήνυμα της φλόγας πήγε στον κάβο Ερμή της Λήμνου και τρίτη η ψηλή κορυφή του Άθωνα δέχθηκε το φως. Με δύναμη η φλόγα γεφύρωσε το πέλαγος και έφθασε στις Βίγλες του Μακίστου, στην Εύβοια. Οι φρουροί προώθησαν το μήνυμα στον Εύριπο, στους ανθρώπους πάνω στο Μεσσάπιο. Κι αυτοί έβαλαν φωτιά σ' ένα σωρό με ρείκια και πάνω από τους κάμπους του Ασωπού έστειλαν το μήνυμα στην κορυφή του Κιθαιρώνα. Κι από κει πάλι με ζήλο πολύ προώθησαν το μήνυμα και το έστειλαν πάνω από την Γοργώπιδα λίμνη στο Αιγίπλαγκτο όρος. Και η φλόγα πέρασε τον Σαρωνικό και έφθασε σαν κεραυνός στις κορυφές του Αραχναίου και τέλος εδώ το λάβαμε, στων Ατρειδών τις στέγες, το φως αυτό, που προπάππος του είναι η φωτιά της Ίδας…»

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 1 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Aγαπητοί φίλοι και συνάδελφοι.

Θα βρίσκομαι στην φρυκτωρία του όρους Κιθαιρώνας στην Αν.Αττική. .

Οι εκπομπές μας θα ξεκινήσουν στις 10 το πρωί το πρωί του Σαββάτου και θα συνεχιστούν όλο το Σ/Κ.

Θα λάβουμε επίσης μέρος και στο ΙΑRU HF contest με το ειδικό διακριτικό και θα είναι δυνατό να μας ακούσετε σε όλες τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες από 80μ-70 εκ + θα ακουστούμε σε LEO ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς δορυφόρους.

Κάνοντας επαφή με κάποιον σταθμό μας, σκεφθείτε: Στην ίδια θέση πριν 3.200 χρόνια κάποιος επικοινωνούσε με πιο απλά μέσα, μεταδίδοντας το τέλος του πολέμου και την επιστροφή των Ηρώων…

Περισσότερα στο http://sx1fre.blogspot.com

Θα χαρώ να σας ακούσω από τον αέρα.

73 de SV1EEX

----------


## sv1eex

Ερώτηση: Ποια είδη δικτύων μπορούν να συνεχίσουν να υφίστανται σε περιπτώσεις γενικής απώλειας ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος λόγω καταστροφών φυσικών ή όχι;

Απάντηση: http://www.networkworld.com/news/200...ham-radio.html

----------


## sv2evs

Καλη επιτυχία σε όλους όσους θα συμμετέχουν στο όλο event..

----------


## sv1eex

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Σπύρο εκ μέρους του SX1FRE.

Eτοίμασα και τα video του event. Αν θες κάνε τα και QSP στο thegreekhamradio!

*To μήνυμα:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b08hExnzYaw

*SZ4KRZ/P*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb7uPlEjSlc

*Στιγμιότυπα από το event:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt7ZVmuBTfs

*Στιγμιότυπα από τις δορυφορικές επαφές. Νομίζω τα 22 QSO σε field ήταν κάποιο πανελλήνιο ρεκόρ*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwAnThNYSy8

*Επαφή στα 2μ ssb με Τουρκία (TC3TROY, TC3IDA)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrJpuwnY4vg

*SZ4KRD/P*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eb7uPlEjSlc&NR=1

Eυχαριστώ με την σειρά μου τους φίλους/συναδέλφους που επικοινώνησαν μαζί μας.

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 45 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Από την Φρυκτωρία SX3FRG:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vaL2R5Lxa4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXIdTV5WHrI


Aπό την Φρυκτωρία SX2FRB:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku0VMh2BzNA

----------


## sv2evs

έχει γίνει ήδη, καθώς επίσης και post στο Myphone (στο νήμα που υπάρχει και εκεί).

Και πάλι μπράβο.

73 de sv2evs

----------


## APOL904

1965 - 1976 ραδιοπειραΤης στα ΜΕΣΑΙα κυματα ΠΝ1και απο το 1971 - 1979 - και στα φμ απο τα πρωτα φυντανια μαζυ με αλλους στησαμε την πρωτη παρεα στα ΦΜ ,,,ΑΠΛΩΘΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ μπαντα ΝΑ ΦΕΝΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΠΟΛΟΙ ΦΩΝΑΖΕ Ο 2,7 Ο ΜΑΚΗς και ετσι 5 ατομα γεμισαμε ολη την μπαντα,,,(ενιοτε και με σκουπιδια) αργοτερα,,ε μετα ηρθε η μπαντα των CB αντε ξαναμανα η ιδια παρεα γεμιζε τον αερα.καναμε και ενα συλλογο  TO ΓΝΩΣΤΟ CB 1 στην αρχη στο υψωμα του προφ,ηλια στον πειραια και μετα στην καλιθεα στην θησεως ,,,και μετα ηρθε η φλασια να παρουμε τα πτυχια η ιδια παλια καλη παρεα γυρω στο 1988 αν ενθυμουμε σωστα,,,αλλα εν τω μεταξυ γερασαμε ..αλλοι απανω απο 67 αλλοι κατω απο πενηντα..και τωρα καταντησαμε να συναντιωμαστε στα χαμ φεστιβαλ ...(εμποροπανηγυρις) κατα το λαικοτερον.. καθε χρονο..
αυτο εμεινε απο τοσο μεγαλη ιστορια μιας καλης παρεας....περαστικα μας συναδελφοι...
SW1NM - 1970

SV 1 BNC 
πολλα  73 σε ολες τις παλιες καραβανες.....

κουιζ ???? ποιος ραδιοπειρατης ειχε στηση ενα αυτοταλαντωτο  με 6L6 σε καραβανα ????? απο την πλατεια παπαδιαμαντη στα πατησια .....
ΥΓ για την ρημαδα ιστορια οι καλυτεροι μετεπειτα ραδιοερασιτεχνες  ηταν πρωτα ραδιοπειρατες....κλεανθη λεω ψεμματα ????? επονομαζομενος τοτε 1966 bianko Cabalo ?????
o sky way  o ιωνας ,,ο El Greco o αντρεας ο γιωργος ο huricane ,,,,και τοσα αλλα παιδια.....παιδια ???? πουρα ηθελα να πω.....πολλα φιλια...

----------


## sv2evs

Εδώ είμαστε, αλλά σίγουρα λόγω διακοπών....θα πάρεις λίγες απαντήσεις...καλό μήνα. :Whistle:

----------


## sv2evs

Γειά χαρά σε όλους,

Σε λίγο αγοράζω ένα pda/gps/gsm κινητό με windows mobile 6.0 profesional και θέλω να το αξιοποιήσω και ραδιοερασιτεχνικά (έχει και wifi).

Για δώστε τίποτα Links για να ξέρω όταν το πιάσω στα χέρια μου τι να περάσω.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## kourkos

Off Topic


		μιας και βρηκα γνωστες του αντικειμενου να ρωτησω . που θα βρω εγχειρίδιο στα ελληνικα απο ICOM IC-W32E ?

αν γνωριζει κανεις ας μου αφησει ενα πμ 

ευχαριστω παιδια

----------


## kourkos

καλημερα 

να ρωτησω κατι

συναντηθηκα με καποιο απο συλλογο Ρ/Σ και μου ειπε εχει αλαξει καποιος νομος 

δλδ το οτι μπορεις να εισαι μελος ενος συλλογου χωρις να δωσεις εξετασεις ( καπως ετσι )

τι παιζει με αυτο ξερει κανεις ; ( εδω και λιγες μερες αλαξε )

επισης εδω ---> http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=285 ΑΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΚΑΛΑ βγαινουν αδειες χωρις εξετασεις ;

ας με ενημερωση καποιος παρακαλω

ευχαριστω τσακαλια

----------


## sv2evs

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μιας και βρηκα γνωστες του αντικειμενου να ρωτησω . που θα βρω εγχειρίδιο στα ελληνικα απο ICOM IC-W32E ?
> 
> αν γνωριζει κανεις ας μου αφησει ενα πμ 
> 
> ευχαριστω παιδια


Σε καταστήματα που τα πουλάνε αν πας και το ζητήσεις θα στο δώσουν με μικρό αντίτιμο..εκτός και αν το έχει κανείς εδώ και μπορεί να στο στείλει. :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> καλημερα 
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι
> 
> συναντηθηκα με καποιο απο συλλογο Ρ/Σ και μου ειπε εχει αλαξει καποιος νομος 
> 
> δλδ το οτι μπορεις να εισαι μελος ενος συλλογου χωρις να δωσεις εξετασεις ( καπως ετσι )
> 
> τι παιζει με αυτο ξερει κανεις ; ( εδω και λιγες μερες αλαξε )
> ...


Ναι, μπορείς να είσαι μέλος σε ένα σύλλογο χωρίς να έχεις χαρακτηριστικό κλήσεως.

Όχι, αυτό το λινκ που παραθέτεις δεν έχει να κάνει ΚΑΜΙΑ απολύτως σχέση με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό...απαιτούνται εξετάσεις, όμως πλέον είναι 2 οι κατηγορίες, 1 εκ των οποίων δεν θέλει εξετάσεις σε σήματα morse.

----------


## sv2evs

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους,
> 
> Σε λίγο αγοράζω ένα pda/gps/gsm κινητό με windows mobile 6.0 profesional και θέλω να το αξιοποιήσω και ραδιοερασιτεχνικά (έχει και wifi).
> 
> Για δώστε τίποτα Links για να ξέρω όταν το πιάσω στα χέρια μου τι να περάσω.
> 
> 73 de SV2EVS


Κανένας που να ασχολείται με pda/windows mobile ?  :Thinking:

----------


## sv1eex

> Κανένας που να ασχολείται με pda/windows mobile ?


Με γεια!Και εγώ έχω!
Τι θες να κάνεις?

PSK31? http://www.n0hr.com/PocketDigi/PocketDigi_intro.htm

CW? http://www.n0hr.com/ppcmorse_downloads.htm

LOGGER? http://www.n0hr.com/MobileLog/MobileLog_2_Tour.htm


http://www.geocities.com/gw0tqm/aprs/aprsce.htm 

http://www.softempire.com/59-log.html 

http://www.pocketmobility.com/support/versions.html 


http://www.softf5.com/Home_Education...fo-112842.html

Kαλά dx!

----------


## sv2evs

thanks...με τέτοια διάδοση είμαστε για κλάματα...αλλά μερικά από αυτά τα λινκ είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ χρήσιμα..κυρίως για Logging...

----------


## sv2evs

2008 Αύγουστος 11. Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε την ενεργοποίηση του
επαναλήπτη d-star,
σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία στην συχνότητα RU 754 (439.425 - 7.6 - MHZ)
προσωρινά στο πάρκο κεραιών του Χορτιάτη.
Ελπίζουμε ότι πολύ σύντομα θα ολοκληρωθούν οι συνδέσεις μέσω internet
και 1,2 GHZ.
Για κάθε νεότερο θα σας κρατάμε ενήμερους
Εκ μέρους της ΠΡΟΤΥΠΗΣ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΣ ΟΜΑΔΑΣ.< SV2GQN < sv2gqn στο
otenet.gr

========

73 de sv2evs

----------


## sv2evs

άλλος επαναλήπτης d-star εκτός Θεσσαλονίκης/Αθήνας ;

----------


## sv1eex

Eίναι πολύ ακριβή η τεχνολογία αυτή ακόμα  :Sad: 

Σκεφτόμουν πάντως το dv-dongle !  http://www.gigaparts.com/store.php?a...=ZDV-DV-DONGLE

Γιατί στην Ευρώπη ένα Αμερικάνικο προϊόν να έχει όσο η τιμή του σε δολλάρια μεταφρασμένο σε ευρώ; :@

----------


## sv2evs

Σόρρυ δηλαδή...αυτό τώρα θα κάνει encoding/decoding το d-star ?  :Thinking:

----------


## sv1eex

Aμέ!! 

Δεν χρειάζεται πομποδέκτη και σε συνδέει κατευθείαν σε ένα gateway d-star μέσω ιντερνετ από το σπίτι σου ή αν έχεις pda/λαπτοπ και wifi-gprs ενώ είσαι mobile/pedestrian.

Mπορείς να το φτιάξεις και μόνος σπίτι: 

http://www.moetronix.com/dvdongle/

73!

----------


## sv2evs

Ξέρεις αν θα το φέρει κανένας εδώ στην Ελλάδα ή αν θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε καμιά παραγγελία μαζικά αν ενδιαφέρεται και κανείς άλλος;

----------


## sv1eex

> Ξέρεις αν θα το φέρει κανένας εδώ στην Ελλάδα ή αν θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε καμιά παραγγελία μαζικά αν ενδιαφέρεται και κανείς άλλος;


Στην ευρώπη το εισάγουν οι 


SSB Electronic                      - DE -    http://www.ssb.de


Waters & Stanton                  - UK -    http://www.wsplc.com


IFR Communications             - IT -     http://www.ifrcommunications.com

αλλά μου φαίνεται ακριβό σε σχέση με την τιμή της αμερικής:

        Ham Radio Outlet                  - US -    http://www.hamradio.com


        Amateur Electronic Supply    - US -    http://www.aesham.com


Στην Ελλάδα από όσο ξέρω δεν το φέρνει κανείς......

Ψήνεσαι για ομαδική παραγγελία?

----------


## sv2evs

ψήνομαι γενικότερα αν γίνει γνωστό και αν παραγγείλουν και άλλοι για να πετύχουμε καλύτερη τιμή...

----------


## sv2evs

Hamfest Θεσσαλονίκης:

Γνωρίζει κανείς ημερομηνία;

73 de sv2evs

----------


## kourkos

για να παρω λιγο την γνωση των ειδικων 

εχω αγορασει την ALAN UV 200 http://www.tridimas.gr/new/product2x...d=005.002.0126

κατα ποσο καλη ειναι για το Icom-W32E ? ( ειναι UV και παλιο ) 

απο εμβελεια ; εχω παρει το ψιλο καλωδιο επισης αν αυτο βοηθαει 

και επισης τι ιστο πρεπει να βαλω για την κεραία καθω; και τι αλλο θελει ; ( αν θελει ) 

σορρυ αλλα δν το κατεχω καλα ακομα το αθλημα και ρωταω εδω για αυτο μην με παρεξηγητε

----------


## sv2evs

Η κεραία είναι μια χαρά για τις πρώτες σου επαφές. Εγώ είχα την UV300 που ήταν με 3 στοιχεία, αντίστοιχη της Diamond X510 που θεωρείται μια απο τις καλύτερες, αν και υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερες και καλύτερες και απο αυτήν. Το W32 είναι φορητό και σίγουρα δεν είναι η "δουλειά" του να είναι συνδεδεμένο με κεραία βάσεως. Θα μπορέσεις όμως να ακούσεις πολλά περισσότερα από ότι τώρα. Εμβέλεια με 5w που βγάζει το φορητό, μην περιμένεις πάνω απο 40-50km σε ευθεία, αλλά παίζει τέράστιο ρόλο αν είσαι σε ανοιχτό μέρος (κτήρια), αν έχεις οπτική επαφή και αν είσαι ψηλά και έχεις θάλασσα κοντά σου. Πολλοί οι παράγοντες...Το ψιλό καλώδιο που αναφέρεις ελπίζω να μην είναι RG58, γιατί τότε καλά θα κάνεις να μην εκπέμπεις στα uhf (430-440mhz)....Απο RG8 και πάνω (συνστίνεται RG213 κανονικά και πάνω για να μην έχεις και απώλειες)...αν θέλεις λεπτό καλώδιο, βρες κάτι καλύτερο του RG58 ποιυ να μπορείς να εκπέμψεις και στα uhf.

----------


## sv1eex

Ούτε και στα vhf είναι καλό το rg-58!

Στους 146 ΜΗz αν υποθέσουμε πως η κεραία σου είναι σωστή με στάσιμα 1:1 τα υποτιθέμενα 5W που βγάζει το μηχανάκι θα φαγωθούν στο καλώδιο και στην κεραία σου θα φτάσει μόλις 2.3W !!

Oπως είπε και ο Σπύρος στα Uhf αν βγάζει 5 W το μηχανάκι, πάλι αν η κεραία προσαρμόζει άψογα...στην κεραία φτάνει μόλις 1.1 W.

Aντίστοιχα χάλια θα έχει και η λήψη σου !

Προσοχή επίσης θέλει μην σε πιάσουν να εκπέμπεις άνευ άδειας!

----------


## kourkos

> Η κεραία είναι μια χαρά για τις πρώτες σου επαφές. Εγώ είχα την UV300 που ήταν με 3 στοιχεία, αντίστοιχη της Diamond X510 που θεωρείται μια απο τις καλύτερες, αν και υπάρχουν μεγαλύτερες και καλύτερες και απο αυτήν. Το W32 είναι φορητό και σίγουρα δεν είναι η "δουλειά" του να είναι συνδεδεμένο με κεραία βάσεως. Θα μπορέσεις όμως να ακούσεις πολλά περισσότερα από ότι τώρα. Εμβέλεια με 5w που βγάζει το φορητό, μην περιμένεις πάνω απο 40-50km σε ευθεία, αλλά παίζει τέράστιο ρόλο αν είσαι σε ανοιχτό μέρος (κτήρια), αν έχεις οπτική επαφή και αν είσαι ψηλά και έχεις θάλασσα κοντά σου. Πολλοί οι παράγοντες...Το ψιλό καλώδιο που αναφέρεις ελπίζω να μην είναι RG58, γιατί τότε καλά θα κάνεις να μην εκπέμπεις στα uhf (430-440mhz)....Απο RG8 και πάνω (συνστίνεται RG213 κανονικά και πάνω για να μην έχεις και απώλειες)...αν θέλεις λεπτό καλώδιο, βρες κάτι καλύτερο του RG58 ποιυ να μπορείς να εκπέμψεις και στα uhf.



φιλαρακο σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση βασικα

σιγουρα υπαρχουν και καλυτερες κεραιες αλλα οταν καποιος ξεκιναει σαν νεος καταλαβενεις οτι δν κατεχει καλα το αντικειμενο κ ξεκιναει σιγα σιγα . Να μια απλη κεραια να το ενα να το αλλο . 

λεγοντας ομως δν ειναι η δουλεια του να ειναι συνδεμενο με βασεως τι εννοεις ακριβως ; 

επισης σιγουρα παιζει ρολο το μερος που εισαι τι εχεις διπλα σου . επισης οσο αφορα το καλωδιο τυπο δν θυμαμε αλλα παντως πολυ στα UHF δν ειμαι . Αλλα γιατι ομως να μην ειμαι ;

σορρυ που τα ρωταω αλλα οπως σου ανεφερα στην αρχη απο τυπους κτλ κτλ δν ξερω και πολλα . 

να σου πω περι συναγερμους , πυρανιχνευσεις , ηλεκτρολογικα εσ.εγκαταστασεων ναι  :Wink: 

........Auto merged post: kourkos πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Ούτε και στα vhf είναι καλό το rg-58!
> 
> Στους 146 ΜΗz αν υποθέσουμε πως η κεραία σου είναι σωστή με στάσιμα 1:1 τα υποτιθέμενα 5W που βγάζει το μηχανάκι θα φαγωθούν στο καλώδιο και στην κεραία σου θα φτάσει μόλις 2.3W !!
> 
> Oπως είπε και ο Σπύρος στα Uhf αν βγάζει 5 W το μηχανάκι, πάλι αν η κεραία προσαρμόζει άψογα...στην κεραία φτάνει μόλις 1.1 W.
> 
> Aντίστοιχα χάλια θα έχει και η λήψη σου !
> 
> Προσοχή επίσης θέλει μην σε πιάσουν να εκπέμπεις άνευ άδειας!


χαρακτηριστικα κεραιας 

VHF-UHF DUAL BAND COLLINEAR BASE STATION ANTENNA

6dB gain on 144-148 Mhz
8db gain on 430-450 Mhz
Fiberglass radiator
stainless steel radials
die cast aluminium mounts
200 Watt power rating
8' - 4' overall height

να ρωτησω καποιος εκει που πηγα σημερα να αγορασω τον ιστο μου ειπε οτι σε περιπτωση που φτανω τις κεραιες τηλεορασης των διπλανων κατοικιων μισο μετρο κατω απο την κεραια να το κανω το καλωδιο μια βυρινα ( κουλουρα ) διαμετρου περιπου 15-20 εκατοστα και μετα να το ριξω κατω και αυτο επειδη να μην κανω παρασιτα στο θεμα τηλεορασης . 

απο τις δικες μου της τηλεορασης ειμαι πολυ ψηλα . ιστος 6μ + 2,75 η Alan 

ισχυει αυτο που με ειπε ; 

οσο για την αποσταση στο θεμα εμβελειας θα δειξει ποσο θα πιασει αν και περισοτερο με ενδιαφερει η πολη μου .

τωρα δν ξερω αν με τις κεραιες τις ασυρματες του ιντερνετ αν εχει προβλημα και γενικος αν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα μπορουν να διορθωθουνε

και κατι ακομα ειδα πως τοποθετητε η κεραια αλλα μηπως ειναι καλυτερο να φωναζω καποιον που κανει τοποθετησεις απο κεραιες δορυφορικων κτλ κτλ να ανεβει αυτος στα κεραμιδια να κανει πιο σωστη εργασια ; 

και παλι ζηταω συγνωμη για τις πολλεσ ερωτησεις και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τον χρονο που μου διαθεσατε

----------


## sv2evs

> φιλαρακο σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση βασικα
> 
> σιγουρα υπαρχουν και καλυτερες κεραιες αλλα οταν καποιος ξεκιναει σαν νεος καταλαβενεις οτι δν κατεχει καλα το αντικειμενο κ ξεκιναει σιγα σιγα . Να μια απλη κεραια να το ενα να το αλλο . 
> 
> λεγοντας ομως δν ειναι η δουλεια του να ειναι συνδεμενο με βασεως τι εννοεις ακριβως ;


ότι μπορεί ο καθένας κάνει εγκατάσταση. Άλλος κεραία εργοστασίου, άλλος δίπολο που φτιάχνει από το κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και κοστίζει μερικά ευρώ. Για το φορητό, εννοώ ότι η δουλειά του είναι να είναι...φορητό..και όχι mobile ή ακόμα χειρότερα ΒΑΣΕΩΣ (και τα mobile που αγοράζουμε κανονικά δεν είναι και τα ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ για τις βάσεις μας)...Βάσεως-βάσεως μηχανήματα είναι ελάχιστα...και είναι ΠΑΝΑΚΡΙΒΑ.




> να ρωτησω καποιος εκει που πηγα σημερα να αγορασω τον ιστο μου ειπε οτι σε περιπτωση που φτανω τις κεραιες τηλεορασης των διπλανων κατοικιων μισο μετρο κατω απο την κεραια να το κανω το καλωδιο μια βυρινα ( κουλουρα ) διαμετρου περιπου 15-20 εκατοστα και μετα να το ριξω κατω και αυτο επειδη να μην κανω παρασιτα στο θεμα τηλεορασης . 
> 
> απο τις δικες μου της τηλεορασης ειμαι πολυ ψηλα . ιστος 6μ + 2,75 η Alan 
> 
> ισχυει αυτο που με ειπε ;


Φρόντισε να είσαι πιο μακρυά από τις κεραίες και καλό θα είναι να είσαι και ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ από τις κεραίες της τηλεόρασης. Αν κάποιος ειδικά έχει ενισχυτή σήματος στην κεραία, το πιο πιθανόν είναι ότι ακόμα και με τα όσα watt εκπέμπεις, θα τον παρεμβάλεις.






> τωρα δν ξερω αν με τις κεραιες τις ασυρματες του ιντερνετ αν εχει προβλημα και γενικος αν ολα αυτα τα προβληματα μπορουν να διορθωθουνε


Καμία σχέση, άλλες συχνότητες...αν και όχι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ απίθανο..με το φορητό σου όμως εσύ θα παρεμβάλεσαι περισσότερο από ότι θα παρεμβάλεις.




> και κατι ακομα ειδα πως τοποθετητε η κεραια αλλα μηπως ειναι καλυτερο να φωναζω καποιον που κανει τοποθετησεις απο κεραιες δορυφορικων κτλ κτλ να ανεβει αυτος στα κεραμιδια να κανει πιο σωστη εργασια ; 
> 
> και παλι ζηταω συγνωμη για τις πολλεσ ερωτησεις και ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τον χρονο που μου διαθεσατε


Αν κάποιος φίλος σου έχει περάσει κεραία cb σε σπίτι, να φωνάξεις αυτών. Το μυστικό είναι να γίνει σωστή σύνδεση του κονέκτορα με το καλώδιο και πάνω (στην κεραία) και κάτω στο μηχάνημα..Αν δεν γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα (θα το καταλάβεις με μια γέφυρα στασίμων κυμάτων) τότε είσαι μια χαρά. Επίσης θυμήσου να μονόσεις ειδικά τον κονέκτορα με ταινία (εννοείται μονοτική) επάνω στην κεραία. Κάτω δεν χρειάζεται, επάνω θα δέχεται τις βροχές και ο κονέκτορας με τα χρόνια θα χρειαστεί και αλλαγή.

υ.γ Δες και το μήνυμα του συναδέλφου SV1EEX για κάποιες απαντήσεις σε απορίες σου που δεν απαντώ εγώ.

----------


## kourkos

φιλαρακο σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο που μου διαθεσες και ευχομαι να μην γινομαι κουραστικος αλλα οπως σου ειπα ενας νεος ρωταει τους παλιους σε μερικες ακομα κ ηλιθιες ερωτησεις ετσι ωστε να καλυψει μερικες αποριες του

για το θεμα που ειπες οτι πρεπει να ειμαι πιο ψηλα απο τις TV λιγο δυσκολο γιατι απο διπλα εχει αλλους δυο οροφους ( 2ος δλδ τα κεραμιδια τους ) και σκεψου οτι θελω αλλα τοσα μετρα να παω πιο ψηλα απο εκεινους και υπολογιζω αυτην την στιγμη πως θα εχω μια αποσταση απο τις TV των αλλων 30+ μετρα και απο τις δικες μου 5+ 

οι μονωσεις σιγουρα θα γινουν με μονωτικη και καλα σφιγμενη κτλ κτλ 

1η φορα θα περασω κεραια και σημερα το απογευμα κ αυτο ειναι καλο μιλησα με τον προεδρο του συλογου Βεροιας τον Φωτη και θα κανει την τοποθετηση εκεινος κ απο οσο μου ειπε μην ανησυχεις 

αλλα εχω μια απορια γιατι μου το ειπε καποιος στις TV στα U δν ειναι ; αν ναι εφοσον παιζω ΜΟΝΟ σε V τι προβλημα να υπαρχει ;

επιισης οσο αφορα την παρανομια μεχρι για λιγο καιρο θα ειμαι παρανομος μεχρι να δωσω εξετασεις οταν γινουν . Ηδη τεταρτη παω στο μαθημα του συλλογου και βουρ στον πατσα που λενε

αληθεια αν πεσει καρφωτη ποιες κινησεις κανει η αστυνομια ;

----------


## yiannis99

> φιλαρακο σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο που μου διαθεσες και ευχομαι να μην γινομαι κουραστικος αλλα οπως σου ειπα ενας νεος ρωταει τους παλιους σε μερικες ακομα κ ηλιθιες ερωτησεις ετσι ωστε να καλυψει μερικες αποριες του
> 
> για το θεμα που ειπες οτι πρεπει να ειμαι πιο ψηλα απο τις TV λιγο δυσκολο γιατι απο διπλα εχει αλλους δυο οροφους ( 2ος δλδ τα κεραμιδια τους ) και σκεψου οτι θελω αλλα τοσα μετρα να παω πιο ψηλα απο εκεινους και υπολογιζω αυτην την στιγμη πως θα εχω μια αποσταση απο τις TV των αλλων 30+ μετρα και απο τις δικες μου 5+ 
> 
> οι μονωσεις σιγουρα θα γινουν με μονωτικη και καλα σφιγμενη κτλ κτλ 
> 
> 1η φορα θα περασω κεραια και σημερα το απογευμα κ αυτο ειναι καλο μιλησα με τον προεδρο του συλογου Βεροιας τον Φωτη και θα κανει την τοποθετηση εκεινος κ απο οσο μου ειπε μην ανησυχεις 
> 
> αλλα εχω μια απορια γιατι μου το ειπε καποιος στις TV στα U δν ειναι ; αν ναι εφοσον παιζω ΜΟΝΟ σε V τι προβλημα να υπαρχει ;
> ...


Γειά σου φίλε μου,

Το W32 είναι ένα από τα πολύ καλά φορητά VU που υπάρχουν και είναι και full duplex. Δηλαδή γίνεται cross band repeater. 
Το είχα πολλά χρόνια, το πούλησα πέρυσι και το έχω σκυλομετανιώσει γιατί δεν βρίσκω να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο.
Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι για εξωτερική κεραία. Ο δέκτης του είναι ποlύ ευαίσθητος και με την εξωτερική μπουκώνει αμέσως. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο φίλτρο που θα εξουδετερώνει την ραδιοφωνική μπάντα αλλά και πάλι μην περιμένεις πολλά αν είσαι στη  Αθήνα ή σε άλλη πόλη με πολλούς σταθμούς FM και TV. 
Παρόλα αυτά όμως πειραματίσου ελεύθερα, άλλωστε αυτό θα πεί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός.

Για τις παρεμβολές που γράφεις, όταν εκπέμπεις στα VHF αρμονικές 2ης & 3ης τάξης μπορεί να παρεμβάλλουν άλλα φάσματα όπως τα UHF. Γι' αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό να κάνεις καλή εγκατάσταση της κεραίας και να χρησιμοποιήσεις καλό καλώδιο. Για καλώδιο σου προτείνω από επίπεδο Belden 9913 και άνω. Μια φορά θα κάνεις την εγκατάσταση, αύριο που θα πάρεις κανένα σταθερό, δεν θα το συνδέσεις στο RG58. Το χαντάκωσες το μηχάνημα.

Αυτά πό εμένα, για ότι άλλο θέλεις, πόσταρε εδώ και τα λέμε.

Φιλικά,
Γιάννης, SV2CWR/1

----------


## kourkos

> Γειά σου φίλε μου,
> 
> Το W32 είναι ένα από τα πολύ καλά φορητά VU που υπάρχουν και είναι και full duplex. Δηλαδή γίνεται cross band repeater. 
> Το είχα πολλά χρόνια, το πούλησα πέρυσι και το έχω σκυλομετανιώσει γιατί δεν βρίσκω να πάρω κάτι καλύτερο.
> Δυστυχώς, δεν είναι για εξωτερική κεραία. Ο δέκτης του είναι ποlύ ευαίσθητος και με την εξωτερική μπουκώνει αμέσως. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιο φίλτρο που θα εξουδετερώνει την ραδιοφωνική μπάντα αλλά και πάλι μην περιμένεις πολλά αν είσαι στη  Αθήνα ή σε άλλη πόλη με πολλούς σταθμούς FM και TV. 
> Παρόλα αυτά όμως πειραματίσου ελεύθερα, άλλωστε αυτό θα πεί ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός.
> 
> Για τις παρεμβολές που γράφεις, όταν εκπέμπεις στα VHF αρμονικές 2ης & 3ης τάξης μπορεί να παρεμβάλλουν άλλα φάσματα όπως τα UHF. Γι' αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό να κάνεις καλή εγκατάσταση της κεραίας και να χρησιμοποιήσεις καλό καλώδιο. Για καλώδιο σου προτείνω από επίπεδο Belden 9913 και άνω. Μια φορά θα κάνεις την εγκατάσταση, αύριο που θα πάρεις κανένα σταθερό, δεν θα το συνδέσεις στο RG58. Το χαντάκωσες το μηχάνημα.
> 
> ...



Φιλε Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω 

οπως ειπα και πριν ειμαι νεος και για αυτο τα ρωταω . καποτε τα κανατε και εσεις πριν παρετε τις αδειες .  :Wink: 

οσο αφορα το φιλτρο αυτο μπορεις με μια φωτο να μου δειξεις για να δω πιο λες γιατι εγω μπορει να το λεω με την ασχετοσυνη μου αλλιως  :ROFL:  και ειμαι στην βεροια με ραδιο οχι πανω απο 4-5 ( κεραιες τους σε μεγαλη αποσταση αν βοηθαει αυτο ) και απο τηλεοραση ... δν ξερω δν πρεπει να εχει  :ROFL: 

την εγκατασταση θα την κανει τεχνικος τελικα που ασχολειτε με αυτα ενα κατα την γνωμη μου καλο μαστορι που ειναι και ο προεδρος τους συλλογου εδω βεροια και απο εκει εγινε η αγορα και εκει θα γραφτω και πολυ προθυμος και επειδη ασχολουμε και με προσκοπους ( αν γνωριζεις την δραση που κανουν το J.O.T.A Jamporee On The Air ) προθυμος και σε αυτο για φετος να συμμετεχουν και αυτοι ( ασχετο αλλα το ανεφερα )

οσο για το καλωδιο δν ξερω τι τυπος ειναι δν γραφει πανω αλλα για αρχη ετσι σιγα σιγα ειναι καλα πιστευω . Αργοτερα αναλογα το ταμειο βλεπεις και πρατεις αναλογα . Καποτε ολοι ετσι ξεκινησανε και ακομα ξεκινανε 

μην νομιζεις οτι θελω αμαν και τι να ακουσω θεσσαλονικη , λαρισα κτλ κτλ . Τριχες εδω στην πολη μου και οσο βγαλει για αρχη 

*και παλι σε ευχαριστω και σενα και φυσικα ολους*

----------


## sv2evs

> αληθεια αν πεσει καρφωτη ποιες κινησεις κανει η αστυνομια ;


Έρχεται με ένταλμα έρευνας (λογικά),ψάχνει το σπίτι και αν βρει κάτι...ξέρεις την συνέχεια. :Sad: 

εκτός αν πέσεις σε γνωστό ή σε κάποιον που δεν θέλει να σου κάνει ζημιά και έρθει και σε προειδοποιήσει να τα κατεβάσεις !

----------


## yiannis99

> Φιλε Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω 
> 
> οσο αφορα το φιλτρο αυτο μπορεις με μια φωτο να μου δειξεις για να δω πιο λες γιατι εγω μπορει να το λεω με την ασχετοσυνη μου αλλιως  και ειμαι στην βεροια με ραδιο οχι πανω απο 4-5 ( κεραιες τους σε μεγαλη αποσταση αν βοηθαει αυτο ) και απο τηλεοραση ... δν ξερω δν πρεπει να εχει


 Φίλε, ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το φίλτρο, http://www.galaxy.gr/R.F._filters.htm ,εγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιούσα και έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά, στο site θα βρείς και άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα. http://www.galaxy.gr

Καλό σήκωμα!

----------


## kourkos

> Έρχεται με ένταλμα έρευνας (λογικά),ψάχνει το σπίτι και αν βρει κάτι...ξέρεις την συνέχεια.
> 
> εκτός αν πέσεις σε γνωστό ή σε κάποιον που δεν θέλει να σου κάνει ζημιά και έρθει και σε προειδοποιήσει να τα κατεβάσεις !



ααααα πολυ ωραια . εγω δν ξερω τπτ απο χωριο ειμαι  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

........Auto merged post: kourkos πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 11 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φίλε, ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το φίλτρο, http://www.galaxy.gr/R.F._filters.htm ,εγώ αυτό χρησιμοποιούσα και έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά, στο site θα βρείς και άλλα χρήσιμα πράγματα. http://www.galaxy.gr
> 
> Καλό σήκωμα!



να εισαι καλα γιαννη . ηδη το εξερευνώ

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σας παιδιά!

Φίλε koyrkos είναι πολύ ωραίο το χόμπυ έχει πάρα πολλά για να εξερευνήσεις και αν θα ήθελες να ασχοληθείς πιο βαθιά θα σου πρότεινα να γραφτείς σε κάποιον τοπικό σύλλογο και να προετοιμαστείς για τις εξετάσεις ώστε να πάρεις την άδεια και να το ευχαριστηθείς με τα 1000 χωρίς να φοβάσαι τίποτε αλλά και παράλληλα να πάρεις και όλες τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις από τα μαθήματα για να δεις σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο παράλληλα με το πρακτικό το τι σε περιμένει αν το ψάξεις  :Smile: 

Οπως είπαν και τα παιδιά στην περίπτωση σου μόνο καρφωτά θα σου την "πέσουν". Συνήθως πάντως τις "παραβάσεις" τις πιστοποιούν από το ΥΜΕ ή την ΕΕΤΤ.

Δες εδώ τι παίζει αν σε πιάσουν να εκπέμπεις άνευ άδειας  .... http://www.raag.org/files/nomos_2801n.zip σελ 3 παρ 5 (αν και το θεωρώ απίθανο στην επαρχία)

Οτι θες θα χαρούμε όλοι να σε βοηθήσουμε !

----------


## kourkos

> Γεια σας παιδιά!
> 
> Φίλε koyrkos είναι πολύ ωραίο το χόμπυ έχει πάρα πολλά για να εξερευνήσεις και αν θα ήθελες να ασχοληθείς πιο βαθιά θα σου πρότεινα να γραφτείς σε κάποιον τοπικό σύλλογο και να προετοιμαστείς για τις εξετάσεις ώστε να πάρεις την άδεια και να το ευχαριστηθείς με τα 1000 χωρίς να φοβάσαι τίποτε αλλά και παράλληλα να πάρεις και όλες τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις από τα μαθήματα για να δεις σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο παράλληλα με το πρακτικό το τι σε περιμένει αν το ψάξεις 
> 
> Οπως είπαν και τα παιδιά στην περίπτωση σου μόνο καρφωτά θα σου την "πέσουν". Συνήθως πάντως τις "παραβάσεις" τις πιστοποιούν από το ΥΜΕ ή την ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Δες εδώ τι παίζει αν σε πιάσουν να εκπέμπεις άνευ άδειας  .... http://www.raag.org/files/nomos_2801n.zip σελ 3 παρ 5 (αν και το θεωρώ απίθανο στην επαρχία)
> 
> Οτι θες θα χαρούμε όλοι να σε βοηθήσουμε !



φιλαρακο σε ευχαριστω . Ειλικρινα δν περιμενα τοση ανταποκριση  :One thumb up: 

ηδη αυτο το μηνα θα γραφτω το εχω δλδ σκοπο και Τεταρτη αν δν μου τυχει κατι θα παω και σε μαθημα να δω πως ειναι και σιγα σιγα να ασχοληθουμε 

γιατι ομως το θεωρεις απιθανο στην επαρχια ; 

αληθεια τελικα με αυτα τα Μορς εδω και χρονια λενε θα τα καταργησουν . Τελικα τι εγινε ; Πηραν αποφαση ; 

επισης κατι πηρε το αυτι μου οτι δν θα δωθουν εξετασεις Οκτωμβριο-Νοεμβριο που ηταν να γινουν ; 


παιδια και παλι σας ευχαριστω

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σου φιλαράκι και πάλι! :Smile: 

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να δώσεις μορς για την κατηγορία πτυχίου 2 δηλαδή για πρόθεμα sw!

Διάβασε αν θες τον κανονισμό από εδώ πχ http://www.raag.org/files/kanonismos_1579b.pdf εξηγεί αρκετά πιστεύω τα σχετικά με άδειες, κτλ. 

Επίσης η ύλη : http://www.yme.gr/imagebank/categori...1192093641.pdf

και multiple choices http://www.yme.gr/imagebank/categori...1192093760.pdf

Δες και τα παλιότερα πόστ στο θέμα μας!

Αν πάλι δεν καταλάβεις κάτι ρώτα μας !

----------


## kourkos

τα multiple choices για που ειναι ;

........Auto merged post: kourkos πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

βασικα αν καταλαβα καλα δινεις και τα 3 αρχεια που εδωσες ; καλα τα πολλαπλα επειδη ασχολουμε με ηλεκτρολογικα πανω κατω τα ξερω γιατι βλεπω εχει κ τετοια παρομια

----------


## sv1eex

Είναι δείγμα της ύλης που βάζουν! Πιστεύω πως θα σου είναι πολύ εύκολες οι εξετάσεις  :Smile:

----------


## sv2evs

όπως αναφέρει και ο συνάδελφος sv1eex...πάνε σε έναν σύλλογο..και από εκεί και πέρα θα πάρουν όλα τον δρόμο τους...καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## kitsakos

Γεία σας. Νέος στο Forum .SW6JHR

----------


## sv1eex

> Γεία σας. Νέος στο Forum .SW6JHR


HELLO DR OM SW6JHR HW? BK SW6JHR DE SV1EEX GL+73 K  :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

> Γεία σας. Νέος στο Forum .SW6JHR


Καλημέρα...και καλώς ήρθες και στο εδώ νήμα που μιλάμε για το hobby...έτσι..να μαζευόμαστε.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## dslfan

Γεια χαρα απο 

SV1BUX

Εδω και λιγα χρονια ανενεργος....

AR

----------


## sv2evs

Για όλα υπάρχει καιρός για επιστροφή...είσαι εδώ τουλάχιστον...αυτό είναι καλό!

73...

----------


## sv2evs

TM-D700: Πρόβλημα...μάλλον κάπου υπάρχει κάποια ψυχρή κόληση στο volume των vhf...Μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα (π.χ κάποιο σπρέϋ) ?

----------


## sv1eex

> TM-D700: Πρόβλημα...μάλλον κάπου υπάρχει κάποια ψυχρή κόληση στο volume των vhf...Μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα (π.χ κάποιο σπρέϋ) ?


Γεια σου Σπύρο. Πάρε ένα καλό κολητήρι χαμηλής ισχύος και ζέστανε λίγο τις κολλήσεις αν έχεις άνεση αφού το ανοίξεις αλλά ...τι ακριβώς σου παρουσιάζει;

----------


## costas_mw

Καλησπέρα σας συνάδελφοι.
Έχω φάει τον τόπο να βρώ ένα ιαμβικό Bencher, Vibroplex, K8RA ή έστω ένα MFJ.
Γνωρίζετε μήπως που μπορώ να βρώ από Ελλάδα? Freebytes & Meimaris δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα στα ηλ. κάταστήματα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουνε σε στοκ.
73 de sv4ffl

----------


## sv1eex

> Καλησπέρα σας συνάδελφοι.
> Έχω φάει τον τόπο να βρώ ένα ιαμβικό Bencher, Vibroplex, K8RA ή έστω ένα MFJ.
> Γνωρίζετε μήπως που μπορώ να βρώ από Ελλάδα? Freebytes & Meimaris δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα στα ηλ. κάταστήματα αλλά στην πραγματικότητα δεν έχουνε σε στοκ.
> 73 de sv4ffl



Γεια σου Κώστα. Δεν ξέρω ποιος φέρνει από Ελλάδα πέρα των παραπάνω καταστημάτων αλλά ότι πάρεις από εδώ είναι υπερβολικά υπερτιμημένο. Συνήθως η τιμή στα αξεσουάρ από εξωτερικό + τα μεταφορικά είναι φτηνότερα από το να το πάρεις από εδώ..

Ισως να θες να δεις και από ebay. 

Αν το βιάζεσαι έκανα μια αναζήτηση και βρήκα αυτά : http://global.ebay.com/gbh/search?Qu...pe=3&SortBy=11

73 de sv1eex

----------


## sv2evs

> Γεια σου Σπύρο. Πάρε ένα καλό κολητήρι χαμηλής ισχύος και ζέστανε λίγο τις κολλήσεις αν έχεις άνεση αφού το ανοίξεις αλλά ...τι ακριβώς σου παρουσιάζει;


Εκεί που ακούς με χ ένταση...ανεβάζει μόνο του σε μια άλλη χ στάθμη..βασικά είναι πολύ χαμηλά το volume των vhf και ακούω πιο δυνατά απο τα uhf. Είναι εμφανές όμως ότι κάτι συμβαίνει.

sv4ffl: και εγώ ebay θα πρότινα.

----------


## costas_mw

> Γεια σου Κώστα. Δεν ξέρω ποιος φέρνει από Ελλάδα πέρα των παραπάνω καταστημάτων αλλά ότι πάρεις από εδώ είναι υπερβολικά υπερτιμημένο. Συνήθως η τιμή στα αξεσουάρ από εξωτερικό + τα μεταφορικά είναι φτηνότερα από το να το πάρεις από εδώ..
> 
> Ισως να θες να δεις και από ebay. 
> 
> Αν το βιάζεσαι έκανα μια αναζήτηση και βρήκα αυτά : http://global.ebay.com/gbh/search?Qu...pe=3&SortBy=11
> 
> 73 de sv1eex


Τα είδα Νικηφόρε. Σ' ευχαριστώ. Μάλλον προσανατολίζομαι για αγορά απο Ιταλία κανένα Begali, χαμηλά ταχυδρομικά σε σχέση με Αμερική, είδα και πολύ καλά σχόλια στο eham. Να στε καλά. 73 Νικηφόρε και Σπύρο.

----------


## sv2evs

Από τον χρήστη atrias του Myphone.gr:

μόλις επικοινώνησα με τη Νομαρχία Θεσσαλονίκης και μου είπαν ότι εξετάσεις Β 2008 είναι 14-17 οκτωμβρίου!!!
αιτήσεις γίνονται μέχρι 7 οκτωμβρίου!!
λίγο απότομα μας ήρθε αλλά τέλος πάντωνι! 

---

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## Ακομη DSL

Μια καλησπέρα σε όσους είναι σε ακρόαση...

Δεύτερο μισό δεκαετίας '60...

Χειροποίητο μηχανάκι για να ακούω τις αγάπες μου από 118 Μhz - 135 Mhz (VHF συχνότητες πολιτικής αεροπορίας τότε), και φυσικά έμπαινα και στους 144 Mhz όπου (παρόλο λαθραίος) θυμάμαι την εξαιρετική ανιμετώπιση των αδειούχων, με πρώτο και καλύτερο τον SVAB !!!

Ναι τότε ήταν τετραψήφια! 

Πάνω που ετοιμαζόμουνα για άδεια (πολύ δύσκολο τότε) να και η χουντα, να και το θάψιμο στον κήπο του πομποδέκτη, να πως πέρασαν τα χρόνια..

Χαίρομαι που συνεχίζετε πάντως, να είστε πάντα καλά με το λιγώτερο θόρυβο.

Signing Off

----------


## sv2evs

Να είσαι καλά...προσπαθούμε να είμαστε ενεργοί παντού...

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv2evs

D.T.E.

7-9 Νοεμβρίου 2008

Όπως και πέρυσι όλοι οι εγγεγραμμένοι στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της έκθεσης www.dte.gr θα λάβουν στην ηλεκτρονική τους διεύθυνση μια εβδομάδα περίπου πριν την έκθεση έναν μοναδικό κωδικό και ένα barcode. Με την επίδειξη του barcode ή του κωδικού κατά την άφιξή τους στο εκθεσιακό κέντρο δεν θα επιβαρυνθούν με εισιτήριο.

Καταχωρήστε τα στοιχεία σας και λάβετε στο mail το προσωπικό σας eTicket, το οποίο θα σας εξασφαλίσει απεριόριστες διελεύσεις στη dte, καθ' όλη τη διάρκειά της!

Εγγραφείτε τώρα στο www.dte.gr και:

• Επισκεφθείτε δωρεάν την έκθεση

• Συμμετέχετε σε κληρώσεις με πλούσια δώρα

• Εξασφαλίστε προτεραιότητα στην παρακολούθηση των συνεδριακών εκδηλώσεων

• Εξασφαλίστε ενημέρωση για όλες τις εξελίξεις του χώρου της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας

Τιμές γενικής εισόδου:

Εγγεγραμμένοι στο www.dte.gr: Δωρεάν

Χωρίς εγγραφή: 5€

----------


## gravis

sv2evs, πεσμου λιγο στις εξετασεις για ραδιοερασιτεχνη, στα σηματα μορς ,πως σε εξετασαν? τι σε ρωτησαν?
και επισης πως εμαθες τα σημαρα μορς?

----------


## sv2evs

Εγώ εξετάστηκα με το παλιό σύστημα 250 γράμματα που έπρεπε να πιάσεις τα 125, χωρίς στίγματα και διάφορα άλλα..μόνο γράμματα και νούμερα. Στην συνέχεια μετά χειρίσαμε και μερικά για να δουν ότι ξέρουμε. Τα έμαθα στην Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών βορείου Ελλάδος και επίσης με την βοήθεια του υπολογιστή.

----------


## gravis

απορω τι τα θελουν τα σηματα μορς, απο την ωρα που εχουν καταργηθει επισημα

----------


## giannhs1984

με τα scanner ξερει κανεις τι γινεται πρεπει να εχεις αδεια η μπορω απλα να το εχω?

airband/nauticalband

----------


## sv1eex

Mπορείς να το έχεις φτάνει να μην σε πιάσουν.....απαγορεύεται η κατοχή του ανευ αδείας

Με τη δημοσίευση του Νόμου 3431/3-2-2006 «Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών» και πιο συγκεκριμένα με το άρθρο 24 παρ. 19 αυτού «απαγορεύεται η χωρίς άδεια διάθεση, κατοχή και χρήση εξοπλισμού με δυνατότητα: 
..................

γ) σάρωσης του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και συγχρόνως παρακολούθησης και αποκωδικοποίησης εκπομπών που δεν προορίζονται για λήψη από το ευρύ κοινό». 

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/ka...OMOI/N3431.pdf

Τα μορς δεν είναι δύσκολα παιδιά, με ένα δάσκαλο και παρακολουθώντας τακτικά μαθήματα ή μόνος σου μπορείς να τα μάθεις σε επίπεδο εξετάσεων σε 80 ώρες περίπου.

----------


## giannhs1984

αρα επιτρεπεται οκ  :Twisted Evil: 
γιατι το να με πιασουν ειναι αδυνατον στην σημερινη ελλαδα

----------


## gravis

κανενας ραδιοερασιτεχνης απο Λαρισα?

----------


## costas_mw

> απορω τι τα θελουν τα σηματα μορς, απο την ωρα που εχουν καταργηθει επισημα


Εϊναι σαν να ρωτάς γιατί διδάσκουν ιστορία στα σχολεία.
Φιλικά  :Sorry: 
SV4FFL

----------


## sv1eex

> Εϊναι σαν να ρωτάς γιατί διδάσκουν ιστορία στα σχολεία.
> Φιλικά 
> SV4FFL


Θεωρούν επίσης ότι είναι φίλτρο ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται σοβαρά για το hobby και σε αυτούς που είναι περαστικοί, είτε δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα βραχέα. 
Πάντως είτε συμφωνούμε είτε όχι, πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε πως σε κρίσιμες καταστάσεις (έλλειψη ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος) είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιαχτούν πομποί και δέκτες μόνο για morse.

Φιλικά 

73 de sv1eex

----------


## sv2evs

> κανενας ραδιοερασιτεχνης απο Λαρισα?


Ψάχνεις κάποιον συγκεκριμένα ή θέλεις κάτι;

----------


## emeliss

> Θεωρούν επίσης ότι είναι φίλτρο ανάμεσα σε αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται σοβαρά για το hobby και σε αυτούς που είναι περαστικοί, είτε δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα βραχέα. 
> Πάντως είτε συμφωνούμε είτε όχι, πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε πως σε κρίσιμες καταστάσεις (έλλειψη ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος) είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιαχτούν πομποί και δέκτες μόνο για morse.
> 
> Φιλικά 
> 
> 73 de sv1eex


Σύμφωνοι στο δεύτερο, διαφωνώ στα άλλα. Δεν μπορείς να αποκαλείς τους SW περαστικούς, ούτε να συγκρίνεις την εκμάθηση χρήσης MORSE με την ιστορία.

Προσωπικά ξέρω πολλούς τύπους κατηγορίας 2 οι γνώσεις τους και ο χρόνος τριβής τους είναι άπιαστο όνειρο για πτυχιούχους κατηγορίας 1. Είμαι υπέρ (όπως και πολλοί του χώρου) στο να καταργηθεί η εξέταση MORSE τελείως.

----------


## costas_mw

Συγνώμη αλλά ο Νικηφόρος δεν μίλησε για κατηγορία 2. Γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά τα επιτεύγματα ορισμένων συναδέλφων την κατηγορίας αυτής που δυστυχώς είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα. Μιλάμε *και* για τους συναδέλφους της κατηγορίας 1 που είναι περαστικοι απο το χόμπι...και δεν είναι καθόλου λίγοι δυτυχώς. Εν κατακλείδι, μην είμαστε προκατειλημμένοι και παραφράζουμε τα λεγόμενα των συναδέλφων. 73 !!

----------


## emeliss

Μα φίλε μου φίλτρο τα morse είναι μόνο ανάμεσα στις δύο κατηγορίες. Η υπόλοιπη ύλη είναι κοινή αν θυμάμαι καλά. Περιμένω τις απόψεις του sv1eex.

----------


## gravis

να πω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι ο παραλληρισμος των σηματων μορς με το μαθημα τις  ιστοριας ειναι ατυχες.
Συμφωνω με τον SV1exx Οτι η κατασκευη ειναι ευκολη (αν θεωρησουμε οτι στο πολυ μελλον θα κανουν τον κοπο καποιοι για να μαθουν τα σηματα) αλλα τοσο ευκολο ειναι να φτιαξεις και ενα τηλεφωνο απο σπιρτοκουτα.
 Το ερωτημα ποσο αξιζει να ασχολησε με παρωχημενες επικοινωνιες απο την ωρα που εχουν καταργηθει και εχουν αντικατασταθει απο εξισου συγχρονια αξιοπιστα μεσα. 
Η ιστορια σιγουρα υπαρχει και καλο ειναι να υπαρχει και να ανατρεχει σε αυτην οποιος ενδιαφερεται για προσωπικους η ιστορικους λογους. 
Αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι ακυρο να εξεταζεσαι σε μορς που ουτε προκειται να το χρησιμοποιησεις ουτε να το ακουσεις πουθενα.





> Ψάχνεις κάποιον συγκεκριμένα ή θέλεις κάτι;


οχι καποιον συγκεκριμενα, αλλα οποιονδηποτε που θα μπορουσε να μου δειξει απο κοντα για τα σηματα μορς ( αν τα θυμαται ακομα, η αν εχει τετοια συσκευη - δεν την εχω δει και ποτε)

----------


## costas_mw

Καλά ρε παιδιά απορώ, τελικά τόσο δύσκολο είναι να μάθει κανείς αυτό τον κώδικα??? Δηλαδή κάποιος που είναι ενθουσιασμένος με το χόμπι αυτό δεν έχει καθόλου περιέργεια να δεί και κάτι το οποίο είναι διαχρονικό και έχει δώσει την βάση για όλους τους ψηφιακούς τρόπους μετάδοσης σήμερα? Ακόμη και στο EME για να γίνεις καλός πρέπει να ξεφύγεις απο την αποκωδικοποίηση του υπολογιστή και να μπορέσεις να ακούσεις σε cw. Πάντως λυπούμε ιδιέταιρα όταν απο νέους ανθρώπους ακούω τέτοιες απόψεις. Αντε να είσαι καμια πενηνταριά και να παλεύεις να παρείς την κατηγορία 1 για να συμμετέχεις στα βραχέα, το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά ακόμη και δύσκολα να μαθαίνει κανείς τον κώδικα, οι εξετάσεις πλέον έχουν γίνει τόσο εύκολες που μάλλον πρέπει κανείς να έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα για να μην μπορεί να πάρει την κατηγορία 1.Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά αυτή είναι η άποψή μου.

----------


## gravis

costas_mw , σοφα τα λογια σου, αλλα εχεις μπερδευτει. Δεν μιλαμε για το αν ειναι δυσκολο να μαθεις τον κωδικα η οχι. Αλλα το αν ειναι απαραιτητο στην σημερον ημερα να εξεταζεται ακομα αυτο το μαθημα.
Εδω οι αποψεις διαφερουν.

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 83 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επισης αν εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο καλο προγραμματακι για εκμαθιση μορς περα απο τα τυπικο cwplayer

----------


## sv2evs

> Αλλα θεωρω οτι ειναι ακυρο να εξεταζεσαι σε μορς που ουτε προκειται να το χρησιμοποιησεις ουτε να το ακουσεις πουθενα.


Έλα, μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε...ανοίξτε με ένα βραχέο στην αρχή κάθε μπάντας και δείτε τι γίνεται πολλές φορές σε pile-ups για να καταλάβετε αν τα χρησιμοποιούν σήματα morse οι συνάδελφοι στο εξωτερικό. Επειδή δηλαδή οι έλληνες δεν τα έχουν σε εκτίμηση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείτε σαν mode. Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.


 :Offtopic:  Το ίδιο θα λέγατε και για το packet, αλλά και αυτό στο εξωτερικό ζει και βασιλεύει. :Sad:

----------


## gravis

Δεν το γνωριζω αυτο που λες sv2evs μιας και δεν ειμαι κατοχος αδειας για να ξερω τι γινετε σε αυτες τις μπαντες., ξερω μονο το τι γινετε στην Ελλαδα, μιλωντας με Ελληνες ραδιοερασιτεχνες. Κ
αι μιας και μιλησες με εξωτερικο, μιλωντας με "παλιους" ραδιοερασιτεχνες δεν ειχαν ιδεα τι γινεται στο εξωτερικο, απο πολλες αποψεις..

----------


## emeliss

> Έλα, μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε...ανοίξτε με ένα βραχέο στην αρχή κάθε μπάντας και δείτε τι γίνεται πολλές φορές σε pile-ups για να καταλάβετε αν τα χρησιμοποιούν σήματα morse οι συνάδελφοι στο εξωτερικό. Επειδή δηλαδή οι έλληνες δεν τα έχουν σε εκτίμηση, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν χρησιμοποιείτε σαν mode. Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.
> 
> Το ίδιο θα λέγατε και για το packet, αλλά και αυτό στο εξωτερικό ζει και βασιλεύει.


Άλλο να θέλει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί και άλλο να είναι απαραίτητο για την άδεια. Έτσι και αλλιώς όπως ήδη είπαν οι εξετάσεις έχουν γίνει εύκολες. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι σχεδόν τυπικές. Άρα γιατί να υπάρχουν; Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι θα το μάθει. Εδώ πρέπει ένα μέλος από την επιτροπή να ξέρει morse κατά την εξέταση, ούτε καν όλη η επιτροπή!

ps. Έχεις πολύ αγάπη για το packet, έτσι;

Αυτά από εμένα, συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση στην παρέα σας.

----------


## sv1eex

> Δεν μπορείς να αποκαλείς τους SW περαστικούς, .......



Αγαπητέ Emeliss αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά είπα ακριβώς: "και σε αυτούς που είναι περαστικοί, είτε δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν τα βραχέα" oπότε δεν υπάρχει καμιά μομφή εναντίον των συναδέλφων κατηγορίας 2 . Περαστικοί υπάρχουν και στις δύο κατηγορίες απλά στην κατηγορία 1 είναι περαστικοί που: α) πήραν την άδεια πριν πολλά χρόνια ως πιο πιτσιρικάδες και δεν μπορούν πλέον να βγαίνουν για οικογενειακούς/πολυκατοικιακούς λόγους β) θέλανε να νομιμοποιήσουν εξοπλισμό εκτός ραδιοερασιτεχνικών συχνοτήτων γ) πλήρωσαν και πήραν άδεια γιατί τους περισσεύουν κάδρα στον τοίχο δ) ένοιωσαν αηδία για τα χάλια του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού και αποχώρησαν. Αυτό που λείπει σε κάθε περίπτωση και από τις δύο κατηγορίες είναι η ραδιοερασιτεχνική παιδεία. Προσωπικά δεν με πάτησαν ποτέ σε υποζώνη cw ούτε άκουσα βρισίδια, ούτε άκουσα για τον πρόεδρο των γαύρων που τα χώνει σε διαιτητές. Δεν μπορώ να πω τα ίδια δυστυχώς για επαναλήπτες FM ή για καφενεία στα βραχέα. Οι σκληροπυρηνικοί του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού παγκοσμίως (όχι εγώ) φοβούνται πως  το χόμπυ τείνει να γίνει σαν το cb της δεκαετίας του 80 για όσους το έζησαν μετά την κατάργηση των μορς διεθνώς. Πιστεύω πως και στην Ελλάδα κάποια στιγμή θα καταργηθούν. Ομως η διαφορά ποια είναι...στην Γερμανία πχ δεν πρόκειται να βγει έτσι απλά κάποιος να πατάει για μισή ώρα πάνω σου στα vhf όταν θα ανοίξει η διάδοση μέχρι να κλείσει το πέρασμα. Γιατί εκεί υπάρχει κρατικός έλεγχος και κάποιος θα τον βουτήξει ακόμα και χωρίς καταγγελία. Εδώ είναι ...αντε να μην το πω!

Επίσης ο χώρος των 144/432ΜΗΖ είναι γεμάτος εκπλήξεις και δυνατότητες. Αν κάποιος ψαχτεί θα δεί πως πχ μέσω δορυφόρων μπορεί να μιλάει με εξωτερικό κάθε μέρα. Είναι κρίμα που κοιτάζω στα DXCC και στις υπόλοιπες λίστες και δεν βλέπω συναδέλφους κατηγορίας 2 πλην ελαχίστων φωτεινών εξαιρέσεων (sw4lrj/sw1jgw κτλ) που δυστυχώς επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα......πως οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι κατηγορίας 2 χρησιμοποιούν από το χόμπυ μόνο την τηλεφωνία τοπικών επικοινωνιών. Δεν είναι κακό, απλά είναι κρίμα να έχεις μια λότους και να την βγάζεις μόνο έξω από το γκαράζ για να την πλύνεις.


Είχα γνωρίσει και ένα μικρότατο ευτυχώς τμήμα αδειούχων κατηγορίας 1 που είναι πολύ κομπλεξικοί με τις πρωτιές τους!Φοβούνται πως αν μπουν οι sw στα βραχέα ίσως χάσουν την πρωτοκαθεδρία τους και τα μικρά πράσινα ανθρωπάκια της κατηγορίας 2 ίσως προλάβουν και τους πάρουν καμιά ραδιοχώρα...Ντροπή αν ισχύουν αυτά ακόμα!

Επίσης πιστεύω πως το καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα μικτό σύστημα. Δηλαδή τη δυνατότητα να περάσεις εξετάσεις με μόρς ή/και με εκτεταμένο ερωτηματολόγιο όπως το κοινό υλικό που έχουν οι δύο κατηγορίες αλλά σε πιο προχωρημένα θέματα που έχουν να κάνουν με τις μπάντες κάτω των 144 ΜΗz.

Φίλε μου gravis αντί για το cwplayer θα σου πρότεινα το http://www.g4fon.net/CW%20Trainer.htm  Eίναι πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό! Tα μόρς και εγώ τα σιχαινόμουνα και έβριζα τους δεινόσαυρούς που τα χρησιμοποιούν πριν πάρω  άδεια και τώρα είναι σε αναλογία 1-5 στις επαφές που κάνω. Επίσης επειδή κάποιος φίλος είπε πως δεν χρησιμοποιούνται μπορείτε να γυρίσετε τη ροδέλα του μηχανήματος σας στην αρχή της κάθε μπάντας για να δείτε τι εννοούν αυτοί που γράψανε αυτή την έρευνα:

http://www.raag.org/gtc/cw_d.html

Εγώ προσωπικά αν δεν ήξερε μορς ο ανταποκριτής μου σε πολλες περιπτώσεις που η διάδοση δεν βοηθούσε με την επαφή με φωνή και τον είχα στο χάος βαθιά άλλά πάλευα να ακουστούμε θα είχα χάσει την επαφή αν δεν του έστελνα το διακριτικό μου με κλειδί. Αλλοι έσωσαν τις ζωές τους με ανάλογο τρόπο. Δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να το μάθουμε κατά τη γνώμη μου για τις εξετάσεις των ραδιοερασιτεχνών αλλά πρέπει να το πάρουμε πιο ζεστά και με διαφορετική βάση. Είχαμε πει παλιότερα πως ένας μέσος άνθρωπος θέλει γύρω στις 80 ώρες με καποιο δάσκαλο για να μάθει μορς. Δεν νομίζω πως είναι τόσο δύσκολο αυτό.

Επίσης για το θέμα του ότι σήμερα έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα modes: 
Το ραδιοφάσμα που καταλαμβάνουν οι ρ/τεχνες είναι αρκετό σε bandwidth και μάλιστο τόσο ώστε στη γενική κατάταξη υπηρεσιών να είμαστε αμέσως μετά το στρατό και έτσι στην Ελλάδα είμαστε οι δεύτεροι πιο σημαντικοί χρήστες ως υπηρεσία. Γιατί υπηρεσία; Γιατί όταν χαθεί η δυνατότητα για ηλεκτρισμό(μακρυά από εμάς!) δεν θα δουλεύει ούτε gsm/tetra/inmarsat/frequency hopping/spread spectrum/whatever tech έχουμε στη διάθεση μας για τεχνολογική λύση αιχμής και η εμπειρία δυστυχώς από μεγάλους σεισμούς και καταστροφές  μεγάλης κλίμακας φυσικές ή τεχνητές .....αυτό δείχνει. Ο λόγος λοιπόν που μας παρέχουν το χώρο αυτό είναι το ότι περιμένουν από εμάς αν πέσουν όλα να στήσουμε δίκτυα υποστήριξης για να γίνουμε αρωγοί στις υπηρεσίες υποστήριξης. Η διεθνή εμπειρία έχει δείξει πως σε επίπεδο τοπικό η φωνή είναι ΟΚ αλλά σε επίπεδο επαφής περιφερειών μόνο cw θα περνάει σίγουρα. οχι πως δεν υπάρχουν και τα pactor III/fsk441/jt6m κτλ αλλά δεν είναι όλοι δυνατόν να έχουν laptop και γεννήτριες. Αρα ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός για την πολιτεία δεν είναι το μπλα μπλα και οι κάρτες μόνο αλλά και ένα κομάτι ευθύνης απέναντι προς τους συμπολίτες μας που θα είναι σε δυσμενή θέση σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση. Δείτε και αυτό http://www.hares.gr/ για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ. Σκεφτείτε μόνοι σας τι μπορείτε να κάνετε με ένα εργαλείο σαν τα morse όσο ηλίθια και ετεροχρονισμένα και αν τα βλέπουμε να φαντάζουν στο 2008 τα μπιπ μπιπ. 

Ο λόγος επίσης που δεν τα αφήνουν να φύγουν και τα αφήνουν ως φίλτρο είναι και η έλλειψη σοβαρού ενδιαφέροντος από την πολιτεία και το κράτος απέναντι στα σοβαρά προβλήματα του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού και την ελαφρότητα που δείχνει συχνά απέναντι τους (επιτήρηση συχνοτήτων, νομοθεσία κτλ)αλλά και στις προτάσεις που καταθέτουν οι Ελληνικοί ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι οι οποίες δεν φαίνεται να τυγχάνουν της σοβαρότητας στην αντιμετώπιση που θα έπρεπε από το ΥΜΕ.


Πάντα φιλικά και στη διάθεση σας

----------


## emeliss

Φίλε μου συμφωνώ σε όλα. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι κατά την γνώμη μου ότι οι ελληνικοί ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι δεν τυγχάνουν της σοβαρότητας που θα έπρεπε από το υπουργείο γιατί φροντίζουν οι ίδιοι να απαξιώνουν ο ένας τον άλλο.

----------


## sv2evs

> Άλλο να θέλει κάποιος να ασχοληθεί και άλλο να είναι απαραίτητο για την άδεια. Έτσι και αλλιώς όπως ήδη είπαν οι εξετάσεις έχουν γίνει εύκολες. Στην πραγματικότητα είναι σχεδόν τυπικές. Άρα γιατί να υπάρχουν; Όποιος θελήσει να ασχοληθεί με το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι θα το μάθει. Εδώ πρέπει ένα μέλος από την επιτροπή να ξέρει morse κατά την εξέταση, ούτε καν όλη η επιτροπή!
> 
> ps. Έχεις πολύ αγάπη για το packet, έτσι;
> 
> Αυτά από εμένα, συγνώμη για την παρέμβαση στην παρέα σας.


Αν δεν πάρει βραχέο, δηστυχώς δεν θα ασχοληθεί. Αν το αγοράσει σίγουρα θα το δοκιμάσει κάποια στιγμή. Αλλά πρέπει να τα έχει μάθει...Αλλιώς, μπορεί κ να κάτσει μόνο στα ψηφιακά το πολύ (sstv,rtty,psk31).

υ.γ ναι, μ'αρέσει πολύ το packet απο τότε που πήρα την άδεια.

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Φίλε μου συμφωνώ σε όλα. Να προσθέσω μόνο ότι κατά την γνώμη μου ότι οι ελληνικοί ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί σύλλογοι δεν τυγχάνουν της σοβαρότητας που θα έπρεπε από το υπουργείο γιατί φροντίζουν οι ίδιοι να απαξιώνουν ο ένας τον άλλο.


Εεε ναι, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.

----------


## costas_mw

Πολύ σωστή τοποθέτηση Νικηφόρε +1 απο εμένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## gravis

sv1eex συμφωνω με τα γραφομενα σου

----------


## gravis

Ερωτηση - στις εξετασεις η ληψη μορς εκτυπωνεται σε χαρτι και το αποκωδικοποιεις μετα, η το κανεις real time? Κιαι με ποσα wpm γινετε η ληψη/αποστολη?
και συνηθως τι σου βαζουν να στειλεις η να λαβεις?

----------


## gravis

επισης ενας ραδιοερασιτεχνης μπορει να εχει στην κατοχη του σκανερ? η γενικα απαγορευονται αυτα τα μηχανηματα?

----------


## sv1eex

> επισης ενας ραδιοερασιτεχνης μπορει να εχει στην κατοχη του σκανερ? η γενικα απαγορευονται αυτα τα μηχανηματα?



Μπορείς ....φτάνει να τηρείται η παράγραφος 14 του άρθρου 15 

http://www.raag.org/files/kanonismos_1579b.pdf

----------


## gravis

[quote=sv1eex;2418994]Μπορείς ....φτάνει να τηρείται η παράγραφος 14 του άρθρου 15 

http://www.raag.org/files/kanonismos_1579b.pdf[/quote]

αν δεν ειναι κρυπτογραφημενη η επικοινωνια, τοτε θελωντας και μη θα παραβιασεις το απορρητο, εκτος αν αναφερετε οτι θα σκαναρεις τις προβλεπομενες συχνοτητες, αλλα τοτε δεν υπαρχει λογος υπαρξης του σκανερ, τεσπα

ερωτηση , αναφερετε οτι οποιος εχει σταθμο πρεπει να κραταει ημερολογιο, αραγε ο ελληνας ραδιοερασιτεχνης κραταει? η απλως τα πιο τυπικα?

----------


## sv1eex

:Smile: 
Εννοεί ο ποιητής πως δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την πληροφορία που ακούς ή να την μεταφέρεις αλλού! Προφανώς εννοεί για ανοικτού τύπου επικοινωνίες χωρίς κρυπτογράφηση όπως είπες!
Είναι απαραίτητο να έχεις ημερολόγιο αλλιώς χάνεις τα αυγά και τα πασχάλια ιδίως αν κάνεις πολλές επαφές κάθε μέρα. Υπάρχουν συνάδελφοι που σε περιπτώσεις contest κάνουν και 1000 επαφές τη μέρα. Κάθε επαφή σου τυπικά θα πρέπει να επιβεβαιώνεται και με μια ανταλλαγή καρτών (Qsl card) μεταξύ των σταθμών που έλαβαν μέρος στην επικοινωνία μέσω ταχυδρομίου. Γιατί μπορεί εγώ πχ να ισχυρίζομαι πως μίλησα με ένα σπανιότατο σταθμό όμως αν μου στείλουν και την κάρτα αυτό είναι μια έπικύρωση για την επικοινωνία. Επίσης το πιο σημαντικό το ημερολόγιο έχει ισχύ νομικού εγγράφου/αντικειμένου που στο δικαστήριο στέκεται ως πειστήριο πχ αν σε κατηγορήσουν πως κάποια μέρα πυροβόλησες κάποιον στην Λάρισα (:Ρ) αν εκείνη την ώρα έκανες επαφές εξακριβωμένες και είναι περασμένες στο logbook σου στην Αθήνα αυτό το πειστήριο θα είναι αναγνωρίσιμο στο δικαστήριο.

και σχετικά έχουμε από τον κανονισμό:

Ο σταθμός, η άδεια λειτουργίας Ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Σταθμού και το ημερολόγιο του σταθμού υπόκεινται σε έλεγχο.

Ο Ραδιοερασιτέχνης ΥΠΟΧΡΕΟΥΤΑΙ να τηρεί ημερολόγιο λειτουργίας του σταθμού βάσης ( Ηλεκτρονικό η σε έντυπη μορφή ) στο οποίο αναγράφονται:

Η Ημερομηνία, η Ώρα και ο χρόνος διάρκειας κάθε ανταπόκρισης. 
Το διακριτικό κλήσεως του σταθμού με τον οποίο έγινε η ανταπόκριση. 
Η χρησιμοποιηθείσα ισχύς του πομπού. 
Η συχνότητα λειτουργίας 
Ο τύπος εκπομπής. 
Ο τόπος στον οποίο είναι εγκατεστημένος ο σταθμός με τον οποίο γίνεται η ανταπόκριση. 
Στοιχεία ποιότητας της πραγματοποιηθείσας ανταπόκρισης καθώς και κάθε άλλο στοιχείο κατά την κλίση του κατόχου του σταθμού. 
Ο κάτοχος της άδειας είναι υποχρεωμένος να υποβάλει αντίγραφο του ημερολογίου του ( ολόκληρο ή απόσπασμα ) καθώς και κάθε τεχνική πληροφορία για την σύνθεση του σταθμού του, στις αρμόδιες αρχές εάν και εφόσον του ζητηθεί.

73

----------


## sv2evs

> ερωτηση , αναφερετε οτι οποιος εχει σταθμο πρεπει να κραταει ημερολογιο, αραγε ο ελληνας ραδιοερασιτεχνης κραταει? η απλως τα πιο τυπικα?


Τουλάχιστον τις επαφές των βραχέων, λίγο ή πολύ τις κρατάμε όλοι μας σε ένα ηλεκτρονικό logbook. Για τις τοπικές, δεν φαντάζομαι ότι είναι δα και τόσο απαραίτητο να ξέρουμε πότε μιλήσαμε simplex με τον γείτονα μας και πότε άρχισε και τελείωσε το qso.

----------


## gravis

δηλαδη οσοι εχουν απλως φορητο η mobile δεν χρειαζονται ημερολογιο.
μπορει καποιος να μας δειξει ενα δειγμα απο ημερολογιο ?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επισης δεν εχω καταλαβει για τις συχνοτητες 50-52 Mhz , τις εχει παραχωρησει το κρατος στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες? γιατι αναφερεται οτι χρησιμοποιουνται προσωρινα για πειραματικους σκοπους. Ενω βλεπω γενικα ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο να λειτουργει σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες.

και κατι ακομα, τα marine vhf μπορουν να τα λειτουργησουν ραδιοερασιτεχνες?

----------


## sv1eex

> δηλαδη οσοι εχουν απλως φορητο η mobile δεν χρειαζονται ημερολογιο.
> μπορει καποιος να μας δειξει ενα δειγμα απο ημερολογιο ?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 18 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> επισης δεν εχω καταλαβει για τις συχνοτητες 50-52 Mhz , τις εχει παραχωρησει το κρατος στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες? γιατι αναφερεται οτι χρησιμοποιουνται προσωρινα για πειραματικους σκοπους. Ενω βλεπω γενικα ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο να λειτουργει σε αυτες τις συχνοτητες.
> 
> και κατι ακομα, τα marine vhf μπορουν να τα λειτουργησουν ραδιοερασιτεχνες?


Μπράβο έχεις ερωτήσεις άρα το ψάχνεις το πράγμα!!

Μια επαφή κατ' ελάχιστον απαιτεί

ΩΡΑ/ΗΜΝΙΑ/ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΥ/ΠΟΣΟ ΣΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΕ(report!) - ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΣ/ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ./ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ

Αυτά είναι τα ελάχιστα και κατ'απολύτως απαραίτητα για να μετρήσει η επαφή σαν έγκυρη και σαν πληροφορία πρέπει να είναι γνωστή και στους 2 σταθμούς ή περισσότερους που λαμβάνουν μέρος στην επικοινωνία. Φυσικά για τυπικούς λόγους έχει και άλλη πληροφορία που συνήθως πρέπει να ανταλλάξεις όπως ισχύ/κεραία/μηχάνημα κτλ

Ολες τις επαφές σου τυπικά πρέπει να τις γράφεις απλά είμαστε λίγο τεμπέληδες και πολλές φορές τις τοπικές επαφές ή αυτές που είναι με τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους τις παραγκωνίζουμε! :Wink: 

Φαντάσου ένα ψηφιακό ημερολόγιο πως είναι σαν αυτά :

http://www.ac6v.com/logging.htm#GEN 

Κατέβασε ένα να δείς τι απαιτεί για να το έχεις ολοκληρωμένα στο μυαλό σου!

Επίσης τις συχνότητες 50-52/70 και κάτι τις έχουμε με δευτερέρουσα χρήση, την πρωτεύουσα την έχει ο στρατός αρα αν θέλουν μας απαγορεύουν να πηγαίνουμε εκεί (από το ΓΕΣ/ΥΜΕ κτλ) και αν κάποιος μας παρεμβάλει εκεί και είναι στρατιωτικός δεν μπορούμε να παραπονεθούμε!

Στα vhf marine ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να τα μιλάς εκτός αν είσαι ναυτικός. Είναι άλλη υπηρεσία εκεί όχι η ραδιοερασιτεχνική πάντως!
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## gravis

κατατοπιστικα ολα αυτα,
με SSTV ασχολειτε κανεις εδω στην Ελλαδα? και τι εξοπλισμο χρειαζεται για να στελνεις Video, και σε ποιες συχνοτητες?

----------


## emeliss

Δεν στέλνεις video αλλά εικόνες. Αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι ένα pc, ένα πρόγραμμα του είδους και μία διασύνδεση του pc με τον ασύρματο.

----------


## sv1eex

Συνήθως παίζουν όλοι στο 14.234 ΜΗz περίπου.
Eπίσης πρόσφατα έπαιζαν και από τον ISS δορυφόρο
Να μερικές από ένα συνάδελφο : http://users.skynet.be/on7eq/images/sstv.jpg

----------


## gravis

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις . AR

----------


## gravis

.. CQ  ..

Μιας και διαβαζω για τις εξετασεις, μπορειτε να μου πειτε
1.ποιες συχνοτητες μεσα στην ζωνη των 2 μετρων προοριζονται αποκλειστικα για CW?
2.Ποια ζωνη δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει απο τους γηινους σταθμους για δορυφορικες επικοινωνιες?

επισης τα ορια ζωνης 6-μετρων ειναι 50-52 μηζ 
και τα ορια ζωνης στα 2 μετρα στην περιοχη 1 ΙΤU ειναι  144 - 146 μηζ ?

την αλλη φορα σας ειχα ρωτησει για το SSTV
Tωρα βλεπω για ΑΤV τηλεοπτικη επικοινωνια, το εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


Δευτερο κυμα ερωτησεων.

ΗF δεκτες ειναι μονο σταθμη βάσης? δεν υπαρχουν mobile η Handheld?
H ζωνη HF απο 3500- 3800ΚΗΖ εχει δωθει στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες?
Η ζωνες SHF και ΕΗF ειναι για τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 90 λεπτά και 3 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Τελικα ειδα απο την σελιδα του υπουργειο μεταφορων οτι η συχνοτητα 3500-3800 ειναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνικη και για στρατιωτικες εφαρμογες ...

----------


## sv1eex

> .. CQ  ..
> 
> Μιας και διαβαζω για τις εξετασεις, μπορειτε να μου πειτε
> 1.ποιες συχνοτητες μεσα στην ζωνη των 2 μετρων προοριζονται αποκλειστικα για CW?
> 2.Ποια ζωνη δεν μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει απο τους γηινους σταθμους για δορυφορικες επικοινωνιες?
> 
> επισης τα ορια ζωνης 6-μετρων ειναι 50-52 μηζ 
> και τα ορια ζωνης στα 2 μετρα στην περιοχη 1 ΙΤU ειναι  144 - 146 μηζ ?
> 
> ...


1) CW μπορείς να ρίξεις παντού σε συχνότητες simplex επικοινωνιών αλλά με βάση το band plan κοίτα καλύτερα εδώ: http://www.raag.org/files/bandplan_vhf_upper.pdf και θα δεις πως είναι

144.035-144.110 ΜΗz ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ cw 

2) Oι ζώνες είναι συγκεκριμένες και κοιτάς για να δεις ποιες είναι οι συχνότητες στο παραπάνω που λένε για την υπηρεσία ραδιοερασιτέχνη μέσω δορυφόρου και υπάρχει σε όλες τις μπάντες από τα vhf και πάνω. Επίσης στα HF είναι στο κομμάτι 29.300-29.510 ΜΗΖ με τους υπάρχοντες δορυφόρους....

http://www.raag.org/files/Bandplan_2006.pdf

3) Κοιτώντας εδώ:

http://www.raag.org/files/ekzsfinal.pdf

NAI έχουμε το 50-52 στο εξωτερικό έχουν ως 54+wide band modes

NAI στα όρια των vhf!

4)
NAI είναι πολύ ωραίο και το ΑΤV το δοκίμασα στα uhf!

OXI δέκτες HF υπάρχουν και φορητοί από icom/alinco κτλ αλλά δεν μπορείς να τους έχεις και πάλι τυπικά άνευ άδειας....

Κοιτώντας πάλι εδώ:

http://www.raag.org/files/ekzsfinal.pdf

H ζώνη 3.5-3.8 MHZ είναι δική μας!

Eπισης για τα SHF και τα ΕΗF μπορείς να δεις εδώ πάλι τι έχουμε 

http://www.raag.org/files/ekzsfinal.pdf

ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα : :One thumb up: 

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 22 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και επειδή κάποιοι τους φαινονται περίεργο να γίνονται επαφές τόσο ψηλά ορίστε μερικές:

Λήψη beacon με rainscatter στα 10 GHZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzIiICw36zg

και στα 10 GHZ αγγλία - νορβηγία !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyT72D01DLk

πιο ψηλά στα 24 GHZ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgUj1vTrg8k

Για τους απόλυτα πορωμένους που τους φαίνονται αρκετά χαμηλές οι παραπάνω συχνότητες υπάρχουν και αυτά τα ρεκόρ:

http://www.g3pho.free-online.co.uk/m...es/records.htm

----------


## gravis

κατατοπιστικοτατος εισαι SV1eex
Αυτες οι κεραιες στα βιντεακια του Youtube μου φανηκαν παραξενες, σαν δορυφορικα κατοπτρα.

Παρεπιπτοντως, ποια περιοδικα του χωρου διαβαζετε ?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 39 λεπτά και 26 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

παρεπιπτοντως , εδω http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat=1&oid=256&id=&tid=256 θα βρειτε την Αναθεώρηση του Εθνικού  Κανονισμού  Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων  , Σεπτεμβριος 2008

----------


## gravis

τα beacons τι ειναι?

----------


## sv1eex

> τα beacons τι ειναι?


Είναι στα ελληνικά αυτό που λέμε Ραδιοφάροι δηλ είναι απλοί πομποί που εκπέμπουν σε ορισμένες συχνότητες ειδικό χαρακτηριστικό σήμα, που μπορεί να είναι ομάδα γραμμάτων του Μορσικού αλφάβητου και μας βοηθάνε να καταλάβουμε πότε ανοίγει η διάδοση προς τη μεριά του ραδιοφάρου.

Aπό τους 50ΜΗΖ και πάνω μπορείς να δεις εδώ τους ραδιοφάρους της Iaru region 1 http://data.dcc.rsgb.org/R1_BEACONli...RecPerPage=ALL

----------


## sv2evs

> Είναι στα ελληνικά αυτό που λέμε Ραδιοφάροι δηλ είναι απλοί πομποί που εκπέμπουν σε ορισμένες συχνότητες ειδικό χαρακτηριστικό σήμα, που μπορεί να είναι ομάδα γραμμάτων του Μορσικού αλφάβητου και μας βοηθάνε να καταλάβουμε πότε ανοίγει η διάδοση προς τη μεριά του ραδιοφάρου.
> 
> Aπό τους 50ΜΗΖ και πάνω μπορείς να δεις εδώ τους ραδιοφάρους της Iaru region 1 http://data.dcc.rsgb.org/R1_BEACONli...RecPerPage=ALL


Κάποτε προσπαθούσα να ακούσω στους 28-29mhz....με τέτοια διάδοση...απλά δεν ακούς τίποτα (με κάθετη κεραία). :Sad:

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σου Σπύρο την περασμένη Κυριακή άκουσα στους 28 τον CX7CO. Βέβαια ο άνθρωπος ούτε κατά διάνοια δεν με άκουγε με τα 5W και το κεραιάκι του μισού μέτρου όμως αν είχα την κεραία σου ίσως και να του γαργάλαγα τα αφτιά (και λίγα W παραπάνω!!)

Πάντως αυτό το Σάββατο άνοιξε λίγο η διάδοση είχε και λίγο σποραδικό στις πάνω μπάντες και έκανα πάλι πεζός  Ευρώπη στους 21-18 sbb με γύρω στα 2 W με rst από 1-4 ως 5-9 και κάποιους άλλους από Αγγλία/Μάλτα/Ισπανία στους 28 αλλα δεν είχα που να γράψω τις επαφές στα 10μ οπότε μάλλον θα περιμένω να μου στείλουν κάρτα για να δούμε ποιοι ήταν!! Ντροπή μου αλλά δεν είμαι εκείνη η ινδική θεότητα με τα πολλά χέρια για να κρατάω και μηχανάκι και μικρόφωνο και τετράδιο και στυλό  :ROFL: 

73!

----------


## sv2evs

Μπράβο σου...μόνο που λες ότι έκανες επαφές με 2w αυτό είναι καταπληκτικό...εγώ τελευταία έχω πρόβλημα με ένα fan που έχει μπει πρόσθετα πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό για να μην ζεσταίνεται (κόλησε μάλλον και δεν γυρνάει) και τώρα έχω να κάνω καιρό επαφή στα βραχέα.

----------


## sv1eex

> Μπράβο σου...μόνο που λες ότι έκανες επαφές με 2w αυτό είναι καταπληκτικό...εγώ τελευταία έχω πρόβλημα με ένα fan που έχει μπει πρόσθετα πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό για να μην ζεσταίνεται (κόλησε μάλλον και δεν γυρνάει) και τώρα έχω να κάνω καιρό επαφή στα βραχέα.


Κοίταξα και αυτό που λες με τους αναμεταδότες στα 10μ FM

Βρήκα αυτή την επαφή που έχω λάβει......κάρτα eqsl δεν θυμάμαι αν έχω πιο πρόσφατες!Είναι πορτογάλλος και είχε ανοίξει ένας αναμεταδότης στην Ελβετία και μιλάγαμε ταυτόχρονα εκεί με πολύ κόσμο πέρυσι το καλοκαιράκι και αυτός έμπαινε με πολύ χαμηλή ισχύ από ότι θυμάμαι.

Αυτή είναι και μια QSL κάρτα που μου έστειλαν για τον φίλο εκεί που νομίζω είχε μια παρόμοια απορία!

73 και υπομονή θα έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες!

----------


## gravis

Αυτες οι καρτες πως στελνονται?, και πως θα φτιαξω π.χ εγω μια τετοια καρτα?

----------


## sv1eex

> Αυτες οι καρτες πως στελνονται?, και πως θα φτιαξω π.χ εγω μια τετοια καρτα?


Πρέπει να πάρεις διακριτικό πρώτα  :Smile: )

Αυτή είναι από το  www.eqsl.cc αλλά δεν μετράει σε διαγωνισμούς κτλ δυστυχώς.

Για να μετρήσει πρέπει να είναι σε χαρτί ή μέσω του lotw(κοίτα στο google)
Οι κάρτες τυπικά είναι από χαρτόνι 9χ14 και στέλνονται είτε μέσω ταχυδρομείου στη διεύθυνση του ραδιοερασιτέχνη που μίλησες'\ακουσες είτε μέσω του qsl buro της κάθε χώρας.

Για την Ελλάδα η διακίνηση γίνεται από εδώ: http://www.raag.org/bureau_gr.html (επί πληρωμή δυστυχώς αλλά αξίζει αν στέλνεις/περιμένεις πολλές νομίζω )
Αλλιώς φάκελο/γραμματόσημα/σάλιο  :Smile: )
Μπορείς να φτιάξεις τη δική σου από κάποιο πρόγραμμα πχ photoshop είτε από τον άνθρωπο που θα αναλάβει να στις τυπώσει κιόλας.

----------


## sv2evs

> Αυτή είναι και μια QSL κάρτα που μου έστειλαν για τον φίλο εκεί που νομίζω είχε μια παρόμοια απορία!
> 
> 73 και υπομονή θα έρθουν καλύτερες μέρες!


Πολύ καλά τα πας...εγώ δηστυχώς δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω fm στα 10m γιατί το βραχέο είναι παλιάς τεχνολογίας και δεν έχει fm. Σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να το πουλήσω εδώ και καιρό,αλλά για να αγοράσω κάτι άλλο πάλι χρήματα χρειάζονται..και δηστυχώς δεν περισεύουν εύκολα.

Είδωμεν.

----------


## gravis

ραδιοερασιτεχνες! υπαρχει περιπτωση να βρουμε συσκευη Μορς? καμμια παλια οπως αυτα του β παγκοσμιου πολεμου, με το χειριστηριο που να λειτουργει? οχι τα καινουρια που εχουν τις πεταλουδες.. το θελω για εξασκηση , εδω Λαρισα δεν μπορω να βρω τιποτα. Αν εχετε καμμια πληροφορια Msg me

----------


## sv2evs

θα συνιστούσα ebay...θα βρείς σίγουρα.

----------


## gravis

Δεν προλαβαινω για ebay, φευγουμε αρκετες ημερες μετα. Μου ειπαν οτι στα Ham fest παιζουν αρκετα χειριστηρια .

----------


## sv2evs

> Δεν προλαβαινω για ebay, φευγουμε αρκετες ημερες μετα. Μου ειπαν οτι στα Ham fest παιζουν αρκετα χειριστηρια .


Θα βρεις και σε hamfest...αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον παλιότερα που πήγαινα...έβλεπα μόνο τα πιο ακριβά μοντέλα...μπορεί και να πέσεις όμως στην περίπτωση. Επίσης να σου προτείνω να ψάξεις και εδώ και ίσως βρεις κάτι κάποια στιγμή.

73 de sv2evs

----------


## gravis

ακουω μερικες φορες να λενε οτι αυτος ειναι GW (golf wiskey), τι σημαινει αυτο? ποιος περνει αυτο το call sign?

----------


## sv2evs

Δες και εδώ για Morse keys..το βρήκα σε μια άλλη λίστα.

----------


## sv1eex

> ακουω μερικες φορες να λενε οτι αυτος ειναι GW (golf wiskey), τι σημαινει αυτο? ποιος περνει αυτο το call sign?


Mήπως εννοείς πως λένε σιερα ουίσκι

??

----------


## gravis

οχι σιερα ουισκι, ουτε σιερα βικτορ . γκολφ ουισκι και μου εδωσε την εντυπωση οτι απευθυνοταν στους μαρκονιδες, τεσπα μπορει να ηταν κατι ατυπο.

παντως γενικα εδω στο ιντερνετ βλεπω μερικους υπογραφουν με το call sign τους και μετα βαζουν το 73. το 73 τι ρολο παιζει?

----------


## sv1eex

> οχι σιερα ουισκι, ουτε σιερα βικτορ . γκολφ ουισκι και μου εδωσε την εντυπωση οτι απευθυνοταν στους μαρκονιδες, τεσπα μπορει να ηταν κατι ατυπο.
> 
> παντως γενικα εδω στο ιντερνετ βλεπω μερικους υπογραφουν με το call sign τους και μετα βαζουν το 73. το 73 τι ρολο παιζει?


gw είναι το πρόθεμα της Ουαλλίας και το έχουν όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες που είναι από εκεί!

Το 73 σημαίνει χαιρετισμούς στο τέλος μιας μετάδοσης... και εδώ έχει μια ιστοριούλα για το πως διάλεξαν αυτό και όχι πχ το 89

http://www.ac6v.com/73.htm#73

----------


## gravis

Ενδιαφερον,
υπαρχουν και αλλοι κωδικοι-αριθμοι που δηλωνουν κατι? γιατι επισημα δεν βλεπω να υπαρχειο καποιος κωδικας με αριθμους.

----------


## sv1eex

> Ενδιαφερον,
> υπαρχουν και αλλοι κωδικοι-αριθμοι που δηλωνουν κατι? γιατι επισημα δεν βλεπω να υπαρχειο καποιος κωδικας με αριθμους.


Δεν βαριέμαι  να σου λέω, είναι χαρά μου αλλά αυτοί εκεί στην Ενωση που κάνεις μαθήματα δεν σας μαθαίνουν τίποτε ήθελα νάξερα ;;;;

πέρα από το 73 υπάρχει το 72 για όσους δουλεύουν με χαμηλή ισχύ και το 88 που σημαίνει αγκαλιές και φιλιά(σε γυναίκα ραδιοερασιτέχνη φυσικά για να μην γίνονται έκτροπα !!)

----------


## gravis

Στις ενωσεις γινονται απλως τα τυπικα, μετα εισαι μονος..
μιας και ειπαμε ενωση, ηταν ενας που καθοταν στο μηχανημα, μου λεει τα ξερεις τα ψηφιακα? του λεω οχι,  το γυριζει σε μια συχνοτητα  που εβγαιναν θορυβοι μονο , και ειχε μαζι του και ενα Ipaq τις HP και ετρεχε ενα προγραματακι, και αυτο επερνε αυτους τους θορυβους που λαμβανε το μικροφωνο του απο το ηχειο του μηχανηματος .και τους αποκωδικοποιουσε σε γραμματα...
το αποτελεσμα ηταν τριχες, γιατι στην οθονη του ipaq εβγαζε συστοιχιες απο τυχαια γραμματα, και αυτος ηταν γεματο ενθουσιασμο .νομιζε οτι αποκωδικοποιει το ψηφιακο μονο απο τον ηχο...


εκτος και αν γινετε ....

----------


## sv1eex

Η αλήθεια είναι πως γίνεται και το έχω κάνει και εγώ με ένα προγραμματάκι 

http://www.n0hr.com/MobileLog/Mobile...PocketDigi.htm και το ipaq μου! Βεβαια αν δουλεύεις με το ακουστικό του hp δεν θα έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα στην αποκωδικοποίηση, πρεπει να χρησιμοποιείς ένα καλώδιο για σύνδεση κατ΄ευθείαν με το audio οut του πομποδέκτη για να κάνεις σωστά τη δουλειά σου και να στείλεις κιολας δεδομένα.

----------


## gravis

και αυτος με το Pocket Digi δουλευε.. παντως το αποτελεσμα ηταν αμφιβολο......

----------


## sv1eex

> και αυτος με το Pocket Digi δουλευε.. παντως το αποτελεσμα ηταν αμφιβολο......


Αμα το έχεις στον αέρα να ακούει το δέκτη και όχι με καλώδιο έτσι είναι ...δεν έχεις καλά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## giannhs1984

ολιγον τι ασχετο αλλα λογικα θα ξερετε
το alinco dj-x3 και η τηλεσκοπικη srh-789 ειναι καλος συνδιασμος?

ξερω οτι δεν "επιτρεπεται" να εχω σκαννερ αλλα εφοσον το εχω ηδη απλα θελω να ξερω εαν η κεραια θα εχει καλη ληψη σε καλη μερα
η μπορω να βαλω μια μαστιγωτη για καλυτερο σημα?

----------


## gravis

το ΤΝC που βλεπω σε κατι συσκευες τι ακριβως ειναι και κανει?

----------


## sv1eex

> το ΤΝC που βλεπω σε κατι συσκευες τι ακριβως ειναι και κανει?


http://www.youthtech.com/hamradio/packetradio.htm

----------


## giannhs1984

ειναι κατι σαν το acars ? στην θεωρια γιατι στην πραξη ειναι αλλο πραγμα

----------


## sv2evs

> ολιγον τι ασχετο αλλα λογικα θα ξερετε
> το alinco dj-x3 και η τηλεσκοπικη srh-789 ειναι καλος συνδιασμος?
> 
> ξερω οτι δεν "επιτρεπεται" να εχω σκαννερ αλλα εφοσον το εχω ηδη απλα θελω να ξερω εαν η κεραια θα εχει καλη ληψη σε καλη μερα
> η μπορω να βαλω μια μαστιγωτη για καλυτερο σημα?


Για τις μπάντες που αναφέρει η συγκεκριμένη κεραία ναι...

----------


## gravis

Ερωτηση, ποια ειναι η διαφορα του Aprs με το Echolink? , δεν εχω καταλαβει, αλλα το βλεπω σχεδον σαν συνδυασμο αυτων των δυο

----------


## sv2evs

Το aprs είναι για την μετάδοση του στίγματος σου σε άλλους σταθμούς, με παράληλη χρήση και μηνυμάτων. Το echolink είναι η χρήση συχνοτήτων από τους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σταθμούς, μέσω ίντερνετ με την χρήση μικροφώνου.

----------


## gravis

Σημερα ο Νομος Λαρισας εδινε εξετασεις Β περιοδου 2008, καλη επιτυχια σε οσους συμμετειχαν!  :Clap:

----------


## gravis

που μπορω να βρω αναβοσβηνομενο λαμπακι που τοποθετητε συνηθως στις κορυφες των κεραιων ωστε το βραδυ να φαινετε το υψος για λογους ασφαλειας?

----------


## sv1eex

Πόσα μέτρα κεραία σε ύψος υπολογίζεις να βάλεις;

----------


## gravis

Δεν το γνωριζω ακομα, γιατι υπαρχει καποιος κανονας σε αυτο?


επισης γνωριζεται καμμια σελιδα που να εχει ενημερωση για την κατασταση τις ιονοσφαιρας και ποια ειναι σε καθε χρονικη στιγμη η MUF?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 99 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης πειτε μου λιγο για τις συχνοτητες 50-52 και 70.20 -70.25 , βλεπω οτι ειναι "προσωρινη" , μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης? ενω βλεπω οτι ειναι VHF , μονο η κατηγορια 1 μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει γιατι ομως?

----------


## sv1eex

> Δεν το γνωριζω ακομα, γιατι υπαρχει καποιος κανονας σε αυτο?
> 
> 
> επισης γνωριζεται καμμια σελιδα που να εχει ενημερωση για την κατασταση τις ιονοσφαιρας και ποια ειναι σε καθε χρονικη στιγμη η MUF?


Mπορείς να βάλεις όσο ψηλή κεραία θες δεν πειράζει  :Smile:  Απλά αν ξεφεύγει πολύ από την ψηλότερη κορυφή πολυκατοικίας ή άλλου όγκου στην περιοχή σου καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις.

http://hamradio.gr/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=700




> ........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 99 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Επισης πειτε μου λιγο για τις συχνοτητες 50-52 και 70.20 -70.25 , βλεπω οτι ειναι "προσωρινη" , μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης? ενω βλεπω οτι ειναι VHF , μονο η κατηγορια 1 μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει γιατι ομως?



Ναι εννοούν πως αν θέλουν από το ΓΕΣ θα μας τις πάρουν σε περιόδους επιχειρήσεων.

 Οσο για το ότι είναι κατηγορία 1 δυστυχώς (κατά τη γνώμη μου) ο νομοθέτης νομίζει πως οι σύναδελφοι sw είναι β' κατηγορίας ραδιοερασιτέχνες με την κακή έννοια ! Οπότε βουρ για την πρώτη κατηγορία για να επωφεληθείς το άνοιγμα στις μπάντες από τον Μάη του 2009!

----------


## sv2evs

> Δεν το γνωριζω ακομα, γιατι υπαρχει καποιος κανονας σε αυτο?


Υπάρχει νόμος που λέει ότι ο ιστός πρέπει να ειναι max μέχρι 6 μέτρα από το δάπεδο.




> επισης γνωριζεται καμμια σελιδα που να εχει ενημερωση για την κατασταση τις ιονοσφαιρας και ποια ειναι σε καθε χρονικη στιγμη η MUF?


Για ψαξε εδώ, θα βρείς σίγουρα. Αν και αυτό το βρίσκεις σε dx-cluster.





> Επισης πειτε μου λιγο για τις συχνοτητες 50-52 και 70.20 -70.25 , βλεπω οτι ειναι "προσωρινη" , μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει ο ραδιοερασιτεχνης? ενω βλεπω οτι ειναι VHF , μονο η κατηγορια 1 μπορει να τις χρησιμοποιησει γιατι ομως?


 :Thinking:

----------


## sv1eex

> Υπάρχει νόμος που λέει ότι ο ιστός πρέπει να ειναι max μέχρι 6 μέτρα από το δάπεδο.


Αυτό μου το είχαν πει και άλλοι συνάδελφοι αλλά πρόκειται για παρεξήγηση σχετικά με τον 2801!

Αν διάβασα προσεκτικά το νόμο στην παράγραφο 2 λέει πως από αυτή την υποχρέωση εξαιρούνται (β) οι κεραίες των ραδιοερασιτεχνών και επίσης αυτό που γράφεις για τα 6μ από το δάπεδο αναφέρονται στην υποπαράγραφο (ββ) ως υποχρέωση των κεραιών ειδικών ραδιοδικτύων. Εμείς δεν εμπίπτουμε στην κατηγορία.   

Εσύ μπορείς να βάλεις όσο μεγάλη κεραία θες εκτός αν υπάρχει άλλος νόμος που να το απαγορεύει και δεν τον πήραμε είδηση!

Επίσης μπορείς να βρίσκεις το MUF και άλλες τιμές διάδοσης από εδώ:

http://195.251.203.15/cgi-bin/latest.exe?

----------


## sv2evs

qsl...είναι μπερδεμένα τα πράγματα αν δεν τα ψάξεις ! Εγώ έχω 6 μέτρα ιστό για την κάθετη των βραχέων και πάνω σ'αυτόν τον ιστό είναι η κεραία άλλα 5-6 μέτρα νομίζω.

----------


## sv1eex

Και 60μ να βάλεις δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτε γιατί η πολεοδομία δεν έχει δικαιοδοσία στην κεραία σου! 

Επισης ο νόμος λέει να μην είναι πιο ψηλά από το πιο ψηλό κτίσμα ή φυσικό όγκο στην περιοχή σου  και συγκεκριμένα ......"οι οποίες περιβάλλονται από κτίρια ή το φυσικό έδαφος ίσου ήµεγαλύτερου ύψους, βρίσκονται στο εσωτερικό πόλης, χωριού ή στρατοπέδου, δεν προκύπτει ότι επηρεάζουν δυσµενώς την ασφάλεια της αεροπλοίας και εφόσον έχει χορηγηθεί εκχώρηση ή έγκριση ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εκποµπής ή και λήψης"

Αρα σήκωσε το και άλλο!! :Smile:

----------


## gravis

Εχω μια απορια,
οταν σε μια συχνοτητα που δεν επιτρεπεται ας πουμε τα FM, και καποιος μιλαει εκει στα FM ,και εμεις εκει ειμαστε με SSB, θα μπορεσουμε να τον ακουσουμε η να μας ακουσει? 
και γενικα πως θα καταλαβουμε αν καποιος παταει με λαθος διαμορφωση?

----------


## sv2evs

Και οι δυο θα μπορείτε να ακούσετε κάτι που φυσικά ίσως να μην μπορείς να διακρίνεις τι λέει ο άλλος. Ειδικά στα ssb, μπορεί να σε ακούσει ο άλλος ακόμα και αν είσαι στα fm. Το αντίστροφο, μερικές φορές είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολο, ανάλογα το παράσιτο που έχεις εκείνη την ώρα. Από τα ssb δεν καταλαβαίνεις τίποτα, όταν ακούς fm (στα ssb) μερικές φορές κάτι καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## gravis

δεν βλεπω να γινεται αναφορα καθολου για τα 1750μ (165 - 190KHZ) , Γιατι δεν δουλευε αυτη η συχνοτητα εντατικα? πλεονεκτηματα/μειονεκτημα.

Ενημερωστε με λιγο και για την διαμορφωση FSK

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 51 λεπτά και 34 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και μηπως ξερετε καμμια σελιδα με ολους τους επαναληπτες τις Ελλαδος?

----------


## sv1eex

> δεν βλεπω να γινεται αναφορα καθολου για τα 1750μ (165 - 190KHZ) , Γιατι δεν δουλευε αυτη η συχνοτητα εντατικα? πλεονεκτηματα/μειονεκτημα.


Αν φτιάξεις ένα δίπολο  θa έπρεπε να τραβήξεις κοντά 2 χιλιόμετρα σύρμα και το ύψος θα έπρεπε να είναι ....επίσης μεγάλο! Είναι όπως καταλαβαίνεις πολύ δύσκολο. Επίσης δεν υπάρχουν εργοστασιακές κατασκευές για αυτή τη μπάντα μόνο ιδιοκατασκευές με standalone μηχανάκια λήψης εκπομπής ή τρανσβέρτερς.

----------


## gravis

Μαλιστα...

Οσον αφορα την διαμορφωση FSK?

----------


## sv1eex

> Μαλιστα...
> 
> Οσον αφορα την διαμορφωση FSK?


Χρησιμοποιείται για να διαμορφώνει το σήμα RTTY με μετατόπιση συχνότητας. Πάντως πιο πολύ της μόδας είναι το PSK. 

Για τα ελληνικά repeaters δες τη ωραία δουλειά του φίλου μας sw1lhp

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=el...6&source=embed

----------


## sv2evs

Ωραία δουλειά, αλλά λείπουν 2-3 επαναλήπτες τουλάχιστον στην Θεσσαλονίκη. Στην μπάντα των uhf δεν έχει κανένα εδώ ενώ υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2.

----------


## sv1eex

Κάνε ένα κόπο φίλε μου και στείλε του ότι στοιχεία έχεις να τα βάλει στο χάρτη:

http://sw1lhp.weebly.com/page6.html

----------


## gravis

Βρηκα στην σελιδα του υπουργειο μεταφορων τον πανελλαδικο πινακα αναμεταδοτων-επαναληπτων και ραδιοφαρων 2007 εδω , αλλα ειναι ελλιπεστατος....

----------


## sv1eex

> Βρηκα στην σελιδα του υπουργειο μεταφορων τον πανελλαδικο πινακα αναμεταδοτων-επαναληπτων και ραδιοφαρων 2007 εδω , αλλα ειναι ελλιπεστατος....


Ναι γιατί πολλοί επαναλήπτες δεν είναι ούτε αδειοδοτημένοι και άλλοι δεν είναι εναρμονισμένοι...αυτοί εκεί που λες αποτυπώνουν μια εικόνα του "τότε" που φτιάχτηκε το έγγραφο !

----------


## sv2evs

> Κάνε ένα κόπο φίλε μου και στείλε του ότι στοιχεία έχεις να τα βάλει στο χάρτη:
> 
> http://sw1lhp.weebly.com/page6.html



Δεν ανοίγει, αλλά το βρήκα από το qrz.com και του έστειλα ήδη ένα μήνυμα για 3 επαναλήπτες που μου έρχονται πρόχειρα στο μυαλό.

73 de sv2evs  :Smile:

----------


## gravis

Στα 23 cm ( 1260-1300Mhz) για ποιες επικοινωνιες χρησιμοποιουνται? 
ειδα ποιο πολυ για ΕΜΕ, αλλα παρατηρησα οτι οσοι ασχολουνται με ΕΜΕ , το μονο που κανουν ειναι να ακουνε την Echo τους...

στον ΕΚΚΖΣ ειδα οτι το υπουργειο αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει δωσει στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες συχνοτητες στα Ghz, χρησιμοποιουνται καθολου αυτες?

----------


## sv1eex

> Στα 23 cm ( 1260-1300Mhz) για ποιες επικοινωνιες χρησιμοποιουνται? 
> ειδα ποιο πολυ για ΕΜΕ, αλλα παρατηρησα οτι οσοι ασχολουνται με ΕΜΕ , το μονο που κανουν ειναι να ακουνε την Echo τους...
> 
> στον ΕΚΚΖΣ ειδα οτι το υπουργειο αν δεν κανω λαθος εχει δωσει στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες συχνοτητες στα Ghz, χρησιμοποιουνται καθολου αυτες?


Η μπάντα εκεί είναι πολύ φοβερή κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη και έχει πολλές εκπλήξεις σχετικά με την διάδοση γιατί έχει τα χαρακτηριστικά των uhf αλλά και των μικροκυμάτων αλλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί που να ασχολούνται με αυτήν στην Ελλάδα. Προσωπικά είχα την χαρά να κάνω μερικές επαφές εκεί με Ελληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες (FM διαμόρφωση) αλλά το πιο μακρύ που είχα κάνει είναι με Μάλτα όταν ήμουν στα Κύθηρα πριν 2 χρόνια. Φυσικά μιλάμε για ssb διαμόρφωση, κατευθυνόμενη κεραία και qso όχι τυχαίο αλλά προκαθορισμένο! 
Η μπάντα επίσης είναι χρήσιμη για όσους παίζουν με τον δορυφόρο αο-51.
Κάποιες φορές ανοίγουν την είσοδο του repeater στους 1.2 Giga 

Mode L/U FM Voice Repeater: Operational 
Uplink: 1268.7000 MHz FM, PL 67.0 Hz. 
Downlink 435.3000 MHz FM 

Για να δεις ποιες μέρες το κάνουν δες εδώ: http://www.amsat.org/amsat-new/echo/ControlTeam.php

Επίσης όσοι ασχολούνται με ΕΜΕ στο γιγάκυκλο και αλλού δεν ακούνε μόνο την ηχώ τους. Αυτό το κάνουν για να δουν αν έχουν γυρίσει την κεραία τους προς τη σελήνη σωστά και αν τα πάντα είναι ΟΚ. Από εκεί και πέρα κάνουν επαφές .

Στην Αθήνα είχε και ένα δυο αναμεταδότες στους 1.2 Ghz αλλά αγνοώ το αν δουλεύουν ακόμα ή όχι. Παλιότερα άκουγα 2-3 παρέες εκεί τώρα πια όχι. Γενικά είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιάξεις κεραία για εκεί αλλά πολύ δύσκολο να βρεις πομποδέκτη μια και λίγοι πάνε εκεί από τους μοδάτους (Kenwood ts-2000, icom ic-910)

Ο πιο πολύς κόσμος φοβάται την rf σε τόσο υψηλές συχνότητες γιαυτό και δεν υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση πέρα του κόστους για τα παραπάνω μηχανάκια.

Επίσης αν βρεθεί κανείς προς δυτική ελλάδα ας προσπαθήσει να ακούσει το beacon του φίλου sv3gke/b στο 1296.803 που εκπέμπει με 4 Watt και μια 10 element στις 320 (ακούγεται και σε άλλες γωνίες  :Smile:  )

----------


## sv2evs

> Ο πιο πολύς κόσμος φοβάται την rf σε τόσο υψηλές συχνότητες γιαυτό και δεν υπάρχει πολύ κίνηση πέρα του κόστους για τα παραπάνω μηχανάκια.


Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι την rf, φοβάμαι το άδειασμα του πορτοφολιού μου !!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## sv1eex

> Εγώ δεν φοβάμαι την rf, φοβάμαι το άδειασμα του πορτοφολιού μου !!!


 :ROFL:  :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

Αυτό το ID-1 της Icom πάντως όλο και στο μυαλό μου είναι...για τα 128kbps που δίνει σε ψηφιακή επικοινωνία...αλλά αν δεν πετύχουμε καμιά καλύτερη τιμή..χλωμό.

----------


## sv1eex

Αμα το μηχανάκι δεν έχει ssb τι να το κάνεις ?  :Whistle:  :ROFL:  με το hihi

----------


## sv2evs

Σου αναφέρω παραπάνω...το θέλω για τις ψηφιακές επικοινωνίες στα 128kbps. Για εμένα είναι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## gravis

Ηθελα να ρωτησω ποιο band plan εχει προτεραιοτητα, αυτο που οριζει η ελληνικη νομοθεσια η τις UARU region 1 στο οποιο υπαγομαστε?

----------


## sv1eex

Το Ελληνικό (δυστυχώς)!

----------


## sv2evs

Έλα...να συνεχίζουμε εδώ..καλά τα prive...αλλά τώρα μπορούμε να τα λέμε πιο ανοιχτά και στον αέρα.

----------


## gravis

Βασικα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω απο που ψωνιζεται ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο, η μαλλον αν ψωνιζεται απο Eshop ,και αν ναι , ποιο θεωρειται πιο αξιοπιστο και με καλες τιμες. Γιατι στην περιοχη μου δεν υπαρχει ποικιλια λογο μικρου ενδιαφεροντος συν οτι το εχουν μονοπωλιο

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 54 λεπτά και 57 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και παρεπιπτοντως αυτα τα antenna Tuners που βλεπω σε διαφορα eshops , τι ειναι?

----------


## sv1eex

ΕShops? Εγώ πάντως ψωνίζω από το ebay. Αν οι απαιτήσεις σου γίνουν πιο υψηλές δες επίσης http://www.wimo.de/ http://www.kuhne-electronic.de/en/3_Startseite http://www.hamradio.com/web/product.html

Μερικά είδη πάντως ίσως να συμφέρει να τα αγοράσεις καινούργια από Ελλάδα. Πρέπει να το ψάχνεις κάθε φορά. Για μεταχειρισμένα πάντως ψάχνε στο ebay.de ebay.it ebay.com. Στο Αγγλικό είναι καλά αλλά τα μεταφορικά είναι σε γενικές γραμμές πιο πολλά.

----------


## sv2evs

Ξεχνάς e-shop και ψάχνεις μερικά περιοδικά για να δεις και να μάθεις τα καταστήματα που υπάρχουν τα μηχανήματα για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες...εκεί θα τα πηγαίνεις μετά και για service.

----------


## c4lex

Παίδες, δεν είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Αλλά εκπέμπει ακόμα ο gmelis?

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σου c4lex....τι διακριτικό έχει ο φίλος σου;

----------


## c4lex

Θα σε γελάσω, πάνε και χρόνια. =(

Είπα μηπως και του κάνατε κανένα ping του ηγέτη.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

> Παίδες, δεν είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Αλλά εκπέμπει ακόμα ο gmelis?


Μάλλον δεν ήταν ραδιοερασιτέχνης, αλλά ραδιο-πειρατής στα μεσαία ο φίλος σου.

----------


## c4lex

> Μάλλον δεν ήταν ραδιοερασιτέχνης, αλλά ραδιο-πειρατής στα μεσαία ο φίλος σου.


Δεν νομίζω, γιατί τότε που το συζητάγαμε (το 2001?), μου έλεγε την διαδικασία και τις εξετάσεις που χρειάστηκε για να εκπέμπει.  :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

Μάλιστα...τότε θα πρέπει να μας πεις το διακριτικό κλήσεως του (όχι του στύλ "Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς") για να σου πούμε αν ακούγεται πουθενά στον αέρα Αθήνα-Θεσ/νίκη....

----------


## sv1eex

Σπύρο πως πάει η διάδοση εκεί πάνω στη συμπρωτεύουσα;
Εδώ  στην κατεστραμένη Αθήνα τις τελευταίες μέρες ήταν πολύ χάλια! Ακουγα τους ευρωπαίους να κάνουν dx και δεν άκουγα τους σταθμούς που καλούσαν. Την περασμένη εβδομάδα ήταν λίγο καλύτερα αλλά και πάλι ευρώπη με δυσκολία.

----------


## sv2evs

Τίποτα εδώ...άσε που τις περισσότερες ώρες τα έχω κλειστά εδώ τα βραχέα...ούτε καν dx-cluster δεν ανοίγω...η κάθετη δουλευεί καλά στα 20-15-10 μέτρα μόνο...οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είναι εύκολες οι επαφές...τουλάχιστον όχι τις ώρες που ανοίγω εγώ.

----------


## gravis

Ανακοινωθηκε το Bandblan τις ΙΑRU , στα 40 μ , εδω

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 10 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

SV1eex, δεν σε βρηκα σημερα για να τα πουμε

----------


## gravis

εχω δυο ερωτησουλες, τι ειναι αυτα τα traps που εχει η κεραια? , και οταν μια κεραια λεει οτι αντεχει ας πουμε μεχρι 200watt, αλλα εμεις θα εκπεψουμε με 400 τι θα παθει η κεραια?

----------


## sv2evs

> εχω δυο ερωτησουλες, τι ειναι αυτα τα traps που εχει η κεραια? , και οταν μια κεραια λεει οτι αντεχει ας πουμε μεχρι 200watt, αλλα εμεις θα εκπεψουμε με 400 τι θα παθει η κεραια?


Είναι τα πηνία που χρειάζεται η κεραία για να συντονίσει (εν συντομία) και που χρειάζονται για να μην έχει μεγάλο μήκος η κεραία (συνήθως)

Αν εκπέμψεις με 400 αντί για 200, τότε θα κάψεις αυτά τα πηνία...με συνέπεια δεν θα μπορείς να μιλήσεις καθόλου...

----------


## gravis

Εχετε να προτεινετε multiband κεραια του εμποριου τοσο για βραχεα οσο και για V/U?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 69 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Πλεον συναδελφος! SV4NWD  :Thumbs up:

----------


## sv2evs

> Εχετε να προτεινετε multiband κεραια του εμποριου τοσο για βραχεα οσο και για V/U?
> 
> ........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 69 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Πλεον συναδελφος! SV4NWD


Σιδεροκέφαλος.

Και βραχέων μαζί με v/u δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει.

Για V/U νομίζω ότι το πιο αξιόλογο μοντέλο και το πιο χιλιο-πουλημένο είναι η X-510 της Diamond με πολύ καλή τιμή και αξιόλογες επιδόσεις. Φυσικά αυτό για κάθετη, αν θέλεις κατευθυνόμενες πας σε άλλα συστήματα.

Για βραχέων πρέπει να μας πεις αν θέλεις κάθετη ή κατευθυνόμενη...Καλές κάθετες βγάζει η Cushcraft...

----------


## gravis

Μαλλον για καθετη, για κατευθυνομενη δεν εχω καποιο συγκεκριμενο μερος που να με ενδιαφερει..

----------


## sv2evs

> Μαλλον για καθετη, για κατευθυνομενη δεν εχω καποιο συγκεκριμενο μερος που να με ενδιαφερει..


Εγώ έχω την CP-6 της Diamond...αλλά θα σου προτείνω μια R5-R6 της Cushcraft. Θα δώσεις κάτι παραπάνω αλλά απο όσο έχω ακούσει, θα σου μείνει για όσο θα ασχολήσε.

----------


## gravis

η Diamond CP-6 δεν την βλεπω στο επισιμο site ,και δεν βλεπω να βγαινει πλεον η diamond και για τα 80 μ, μονο την CP5H απο τα 40μ
και παρεπιπτοντως που θα τα βρω για αγορα ολα αυτα?

----------


## sv2evs

> η Diamond CP-6 δεν την βλεπω στο επισιμο site ,και δεν βλεπω να βγαινει πλεον η diamond και για τα 80 μ, μονο την CP5H απο τα 40μ
> και παρεπιπτοντως που θα τα βρω για αγορα ολα αυτα?


Καλή και η cp-5...Έτσι και αλλιώς η άλλη μπάντα είναι οι 50mhz...που μπορείς να βάλεις ξεχωριστή κεραία.

Αθήνα


Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## gravis

Τα coupler  τι ειναι? , αν εχω καταλαβει καλα χρησιμοποιουνται για την κεραια βραχεων?

και για τα μηχανηματα τις I-com τι εχετε να πειτε?
βρηκα τον icom Ic-718 βραχεων, στα 640 ευρω

----------


## sv2evs

To coupler είναι βασικά σαν το antenna tuner ένα πράγμα...τις διαφορές τους θα σου της εξηγήσει κάποιος πιο έμπειρός απο εμένα...αλλά με χειροκίνητο tuner έχω ακούσει ότι μπορείς να κάνεις καλύτερο συντονισμό (τέτοιο έχω και εγώ)...

Το 718 είναι ένα απλό βραχέο, χωρίς πολλά-πολλά εξτρά...για αρχή είναι νομίζω μια χαρά...αν και θα συνηστούσα κάτι σε Kenwood/Yaesu σε αυτά τα χρήματα παίρνοντας ένα απλό μοντέλο.

----------


## gravis

Βασικα το antenna tuner τι κανει ακριβως? συντονιζει την συχνοτητα που βγαινει απο το πομπο σε αυτο που ειναι η κεραια?

παντως για τις μαρκες ακουω πολλες γνωμες. π,χ σημερα γνωστο καταστημα μου ελεγε μακρυα απο Υaesu , ακριβα ανταλλακτικα, ειδκα το μοντελο 897 ολοι θελουν να το πουλησουν, δεν περπαταει κλπ
δεν ξερω τι γινετε ακριβως

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σου φίλε και σιδεροκέφαλος!

Το 897 είναι πολύ καλό μηχανάκι για την τιμή του. Τα icom είναι πολύ πιο ακριβά για τα ίδια πράγματα.Κάθε μηχανάκι έχει τα καλά του και τα κακά του. Εσύ τα ζυγίζεις με γνώμωνα και την τιμή και το τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις.

 Και εγώ δίνω το δικό μου γιατί αναβάθμισα τον εξοπλισμό μου.Υπάρχει μια κάθετη κεραία που είναι για βραχέα , vhf, uhf και είναι αυτή: http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/4...a288b5843c226e

Στη Ελλάδα την είχα δει στο http://www.houseofradio.gr.
To antenna tuner συντονίζει την αντίσταση της γραμμής + της κεραίας κοντά στην αντίσταση που θα πρέπει στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα να δει ο πομποδέκτης σου για να βγάλει την ισχύ στον αέρα.

Ισως επίσης με τα λεφτά που θα δώσεις για το 718 να πάρεις κάτι καλύτερο για μηχανάκι σε άλλη μάρκα!

----------


## gravis

Διαβαζοντας το Bandplan τις IARU, σε μια στηλη αναφερει το Max band bandwidth , τι εννοει με αυτο?

π,χ στις 135,7 - 136  Max 200 Hz. , δηλαδη αυτην την τιμη πρεπει να την ρυθμισεις στον πομποδεκτη σου?

----------


## sv2evs

> π,χ στις 135,7 - 136  Max 200 Hz. , δηλαδη αυτην την τιμη πρεπει να την ρυθμισεις στον πομποδεκτη σου?


όχι, είναι ρυθμισμένη ανάλογα το mode που βγαίνεις εσύ...

----------


## gravis

εμεις που ανηκαμε στην region 1 τις IARU, αν θελουμε να μιλησουμε με region 2 Που ανηκει αμερικη και καναδας πιο bandplan θα ακολουθησουμε?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 23 λεπτά και 16 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

επισης τι εννοει οταν λεμε οτι υποστηριζει FΜ narrow και FM wide? , ποια η διαφορα και η χρησιμοτητα των δυο?

----------


## sv2evs

> επισης τι εννοει οταν λεμε οτι υποστηριζει FΜ narrow και FM wide? , ποια η διαφορα και η χρησιμοτητα των δυο?


Αν ένας πομποδέκτης είναι Narrow και όχι wide "ακούει" σε ένα εύρος της τάξεως των 12.5 khz...ενώ ένας wide ακούει στο διπλάσιο ακριβώς.

----------


## gravis

> Αν ένας πομποδέκτης είναι Narrow και όχι wide "ακούει" σε ένα εύρος της τάξεως των 12.5 khz...ενώ ένας wide ακούει στο διπλάσιο ακριβώς.


 
πρακτικα αυτο σημαινει οτι ο wide εχει καλυτερη ποιοτητα φωνης?, και ακομα αν καποιος εκπεμπει σε wide, ο αλλος που ειναι σε Narrow δεν τον ακουει?

και κατι ακομα
η διαφοροι τυποι κοννεκτορα για τις κεραιες, SMA , UHF, BNC, παιζουν πρακτικο ρολο στην ποιοτητα οπως διαβαζω κατα καιρους? η δεν τρεχει και τιποτα?¨
απορω γιατι δεν φτιαχνουν ενα standar πρωτοκολλο

----------


## cpapas

Γειά σας συνάδελφοι.
73's de SW1NJX

----------


## sv1eex

> Γειά σας συνάδελφοι.
> 73's de SW1NJX



Kαλώς τον συνάδελφο!

Αν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε ακόμα και με εξωγήινους που θα έχουν το region 51 πρέπει να ακολουθούμε το bandplan το Ελληνικό!!!! 

Αρα στις συχνότητες του region 2 πχ στο 7.190 ΜHz που τυχαίνει να ανήκουν και στο region 1 αλλά όχι στο Ελληνικό bandplan μπορεί να ακούμε Αμερικάνους να μιλάνε με Ευρωπαίους αλλά εμείς τουμπεκί ψιλοκομένο ως το τέλος Μαρτίου 2009  :Sad: 

Η Iaru προτείνει απλά το δικό της σχέδιο σε κάθε region και τα κράτη που ανήκουν στην εκάστοτε περιοχή το υιοθετούν 100% μερικές φορές και άλλες λιγότερες!!

Oσο για τους κονέκτορες είναι μεγάλη ιστορία. Δεν γίνεται να έχεις στανταρντ πρωτόκολλο  :Sad: 
Ανάλογα τα βαλάντια, την ισχύ που θα διαχειριστείς, τις συχνότητες που θα περάσεις και τα καλώδια διαλέγεις και παίρνεις! Ιδίως αν παίζεις σε υψηλές συχνότητες πάνω από τα vhf η επιλογή του connector είναι απαγορευτική για μερικές τεχνολογίες.

Δες εδώ: http://www.electronics-radio.com/art...connectors.php

----------


## gravis

Πολυ κατανοητα ολα αυτα.
κατι αλλο θεωρητικο που ηθελα να ρωτησω, ειναι ποιο ευθυνεται περισσοτερο εντελει για την οσο το δυνατον μακρυτερη μεταδοση τις φωνης μας? η συχνοτητα τις καθε μπαντας , ή η διαμόρφωση που θα χρησιμοποιησουμε?

επισης με τα καλωδια τι γινετε?
μου εχουν δειξει καλώδια μισης ιντσας αλυγιστα ,λεγοντας οτι ειναι αρκετα ποιοτικο, αλλα αυτα ηταν αλυγιστα και υπερβολικα για την χρηση που κανει ο μεσος ραδιοερασιτεχνης, ακομα και 7/8 προτειναν μερικοι. Φυσικα ειδα και τα υπερβολικα μεγαλα για ραδιοφωνικους σταθμους των ΚW , που ηταν με διαμετρο Φ100 , σαν σωληνας αποχευτεσης.
εσεις τι χρησιμοποιειτε και τι προτεινετε?

----------


## sv1eex

για μένα φίλε μου προσωπικά είναι : 1) διάδοση 2) κεραίες 3) διαμόρφωση 4) ισχύ με τη σειρά που γράφω.
Τα καλώδια που γράφεις όπως και όλα τα καλώδια έχουν χαρακτηριστικά. Ανάλογα την συχνότητα μπορείς να βάλεις και το κατάλληλο καλώδιο. Ετσι δεν έχεις απώλειες ούτε στη λήψη ούτε στην εκπομπή.

Οσο πιο ψηλά πάμε τόσο πιο απαραίτητο είναι το καλύτερο καλώδιο πχ της μισής ίντζας στα uhf αν θες να κάνεις μακρυνά qso και να μην χάνουμε τίποτε από την κάθοδο αν έχουμε καλές κεραίες και αν βέβαια δεν μας ενδιαφέρει μόνο το να μιλάμε με το μήτσο τον αρκούδα ή τον κουμπάρο και το ντάτσουν στον επαναλήπτη ή να συζητάμε για τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα των παπαγάλων με κινησιακές ιδιαιτερότητες στο κλουβί τους.

Επειτα είναι και το άλλο. Αν θες να βάλεις τεράστια ισχύ πχ 4 kw για να ανοίξεις μόνο σου την ανύπαρκτη διάδοση στα βραχέα και να γίνεις παγκόσμιος πράγμα παράνομο βέβαια αλλά θεμιτό για κάποιους  :Whistle:  θα χρειαστείς κάτι καλύτερο από το rg-58!


Μπορείς να πειραματιστείς για τις απώλειες του κάθε καλωδίου εδώ:

http://www.ocarc.ca/coax.htm

----------


## gravis

ποια περιοδικα του χωρου διαβαζεται?, αν διαβαζεται, η ακομα και ξενα περιοδικα

----------


## sv2evs

> ποια περιοδικα του χωρου διαβαζεται?, αν διαβαζεται, η ακομα και ξενα περιοδικα


εγώ μόνο αυτό που είναι και free και δικτυακό.

----------


## gravis

Τι ειναι αυτη οι γραμμικοι ενισχυτες που βλεπω σε διαφορα sites? Linear amplifier

----------


## gravis

και επισης τι ειναι τα radials?

----------


## atrias

μου αρέσει γαιτί απο τις απορίες σου μαθαίνω κι εγώ διάφορες λεπτομέρειες που δεν είχα ψάξει..  :Smile:   :Smile: 

τα linear είναι ενισχυτές σήματος.
αν βγάζει 5watt ο πομπός σου πχ αλλά εσύ θέλεις παραπάνω θα βάλεις ένα linear μεταξύ πομπού και κεραίας και θα ενισχύσεις το εξερχόμενο σήμα σου.

τα radial είναι κάτι σύρματα που μπαίνουν στη βάση μιας κεραίας για να δημιουργήσουν ένα "επίπεδο" κάθετο προς τον άξονά της πράγμα που βοηθάει στην βελτίωση του διαγράμματος εκοπμπής λήψης της κεραίας.. τώρα λεπτομέρειες για το πως βοηθάει και γιατί θα πρέπει να ψάξω βιβλία για να σου πω..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> μου αρέσει γαιτί απο τις απορίες σου μαθαίνω κι εγώ διάφορες λεπτομέρειες που δεν είχα ψάξει..  
> 
> τα linear είναι ενισχυτές σήματος.
> αν βγάζει 5watt ο πομπός σου πχ αλλά εσύ θέλεις παραπάνω θα βάλεις ένα linear μεταξύ πομπού και κεραίας και θα ενισχύσεις το εξερχόμενο σήμα σου.


Ξέχασες την πιο σημαντική λέξη. Είναι γραμμικός ενισχυτής. Δηλαδή η έξοδος είναι γραμμικά ανάλογη της εισόδου μέσα σε μια συγκριμένη ζώνη (ζώνη λειτουργίας).

........Auto merged post: emeliss πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 27 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Για radial ψάξε για τις ground plane

----------


## gravis

ψιλοκαταλαβα για το radials.
κατι αλλο, ενω ηξερα οτι η band στα 6 μ (50 - 52mhz ) ηταν στα ΗF, στο IARU ειδα οτι αναφερεται με το συμβολο F . τι σημαινει αυτο?

----------


## sv1eex

Βασικά στα VHF είναι κατά την ΙARU (εκτός από την Ελλάδα που κατά αυτήν δεν είναι  :Smile:  )

Που το είδες αυτό το F ?

----------


## gravis

Sv1eex ,ετσι πιστευα και εγω οτι τα 50-52 ειναι στα HF, αλλα τωρα ψαχνωντας στο ελληνικο bandblan που εχω αναφερει κανονικα οτι το 50-52 ειναι VHF, αλλα σε κατι παλιοτερα ελληνικα bandblan εγραφε για HF.
Γενικα μεγαλο ποσοστο ακολουθουμε την IARU, οσον αφορα μεχρι τα 440Mhz, για παραπανω δεν το τσεκαρα. εκτος απο τις χαμηλες συχνοτητες απο 130-148,5 Khz ειδα μια ασυνενοησια.

τωρα στο θεμα
κατεβασα το VHF handbook απο την iaru.org και τωρα που το ξαναδιαβασα αναφερει 51mhz σαν Fm channel , η κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει εγω

----------


## gravis

Να ρωτησω και καποιες βασικες ερωτησεις ..
Τα HF ξερουμε ειναι τα βραχεα, VHF/UHF υπερβραχεα,
τα LF, τα SHF, τα EHF, πως λεγονται αντιστοιχα?
επισης τα SW (short Wave) πως μεταφραζεται στα ελληνικα? κοντα κυματα? δεν μου καθεται καλα ...
,επισης οταν λεμε μεσσαια, μακρα,  τι εννουμε? την  διαμορφωση, την Μπαντα, το μηκος κυματος?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 23 λεπτά και 17 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

* κοιτωντας την ελληνικη νομοθεσια πανω στο Bandplan, διαπιστωνω οτι πουθενα δεν λεει ποια διαμορφωση πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις για καθε συχνοτητα, η για ποια χρηση ειναι σε αντιθεση με το Bandbplan τις IARU ,που αναφερει τις αντιστοιχες λεπτομερειες..

Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια, οποια διαμορφωση και αν χρησιμοποιησεις στις νομοθετημενες συχνοτητες εισαι νομιμος..... 
κατα καιρους ψαχνωντας διαπιστωνω αρκετα κενα στην νομοθεσια περι ραδιοερασιτεχνων στην Ελλαδα...

----------


## sv1eex

> Sv1eex ,ετσι πιστευα και εγω οτι τα 50-52 ειναι στα HF, αλλα τωρα ψαχνωντας στο ελληνικο bandblan που εχω αναφερει κανονικα οτι το 50-52 ειναι VHF, αλλα σε κατι παλιοτερα ελληνικα bandblan εγραφε για HF.
> Γενικα μεγαλο ποσοστο ακολουθουμε την IARU, οσον αφορα μεχρι τα 440Mhz, για παραπανω δεν το τσεκαρα. εκτος απο τις χαμηλες συχνοτητες απο 130-148,5 Khz ειδα μια ασυνενοησια.
> 
> τωρα στο θεμα
> κατεβασα το VHF handbook απο την iaru.org και τωρα που το ξαναδιαβασα αναφερει 51mhz σαν Fm channel , η κατι δεν εχω καταλαβει εγω



Καλά διάβασες φίλε μου.

Να σου πω τι συμβαίνει...στην Ελλάδα έχουμε δευτερεύουσα χρήση στα 6μ και πρωτεύουσα έχει ο στρατός ενώ στην ευρώπη ο στρατός είναι ....πιο ψηλά!
Τώρα για το θέμα των FM στην Ελλάδα επιτρέπεται ΜΟΝΟ cw/ssb/ψηφιακά και όχι FM! 

Γιαυτό και σου είπα παλιότερα να έχεις ως ευαγγέλιο αυτό:

http://www.raag.org/files/ekzsfinal.pdf

Τα όσα λέει η IARU είναι η πρόταση ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΕΙΣ εκτός αν ο Ελληνικός νόμος καθορίζει και την διαμόρφωση....αυτό που σου δίνω είναι αυτό που ισχύει εδώ για τις συχνότητες !
Τα κανάλια FM είναι στην Αγγλία μάλλον που έχουν και αναμεταδότες εκεί...

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 11 λεπτά και 4 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να ρωτησω και καποιες βασικες ερωτησεις ..
> Τα HF ξερουμε ειναι τα βραχεα, VHF/UHF υπερβραχεα,
> τα LF, τα SHF, τα EHF, πως λεγονται αντιστοιχα?...


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A1%...B1%CF%84%CE%B1

Οπου πάνω από 1 GHZ τα λέμε και μικροκύματα.




> επισης τα SW (short Wave) πως μεταφραζεται στα ελληνικα? κοντα κυματα? δεν μου καθεται καλα ...
> ,επισης οταν λεμε μεσσαια, μακρα,  τι εννουμε? την  διαμορφωση, την Μπαντα, το μηκος κυματος?


 Short Waves->Βραχέα κύματα
Μεσαία ->http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9C%...B1%CF%84%CE%B1




> * κοιτωντας την ελληνικη νομοθεσια πανω στο Bandplan, διαπιστωνω οτι πουθενα δεν λεει ποια διαμορφωση πρεπει να χρησιμοποιεις για καθε συχνοτητα, η για ποια χρηση ειναι σε αντιθεση με το Bandbplan τις IARU ,που αναφερει τις αντιστοιχες λεπτομερειες..
> 
> Δηλαδη με λιγα λογια, οποια διαμορφωση και αν χρησιμοποιησεις στις νομοθετημενες συχνοτητες εισαι νομιμος..... 
> κατα καιρους ψαχνωντας διαπιστωνω αρκετα κενα στην νομοθεσια περι ραδιοερασιτεχνων στην Ελλαδα...


Εδώ έρχεται το Bandplan της IARU και καθορίζει ΠΩΣ μιλάμε σε κάθε συχνότητα !
Γιαυτό και ξελαρυγγιάζεται ο συνάδελφος κάθε κυριακή στις ανακοινώσεις του R1 στην ΑΘήνα να λέει να το σεβόμαστε. Δεν μπορείς στη συχνότητα που είναι για δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες να πιάνεις κουβέντα για άσχετα πχ.

----------


## sv2evs

> Εδώ έρχεται το Bandplan της IARU και καθορίζει ΠΩΣ μιλάμε σε κάθε συχνότητα !
> Γιαυτό και ξελαρυγγιάζεται ο συνάδελφος κάθε κυριακή στις ανακοινώσεις του R1 στην ΑΘήνα να λέει να το σεβόμαστε. Δεν μπορείς στη συχνότητα που είναι για δορυφορικές επικοινωνίες να πιάνεις κουβέντα για άσχετα πχ.


Απλά χρειαζόμαστε "αστυφύλακες" του αέρα...βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα.

----------


## gravis

σημαντικες συμβουλες θα ελεγα.
κατι που μου ηρθε στο μυαλο, πιστευω αν θες να δεις που ανοιγει η διαδοση ,περα απο τα beacons, μπορεις να βαζεις και το ραδιοφωνο στα LW και οποια χωρα ακουσεις, εχει ανοιξει και η διαδοση  :Razz: 
Το θεμα εινα να καταλαβεις απο που εκπεμπει, ενω το beacon γνωριζεις εκ τον προτερον που ειναι.

....
τα Pile-ups τι ειναι?

----------


## sv1eex

Δυστυχώς δεν πάει έτσι !!! :Smile: ) Κάποτε και εγώ το ίδιο νόμιζα αλλά στα βραχέα είναι αλλιώς η διάδοση σε σχέση με τα LW...πρέπει να κοιτάμε για F2 διάδοση πχ που είναι η τιμή του MUF και φυσικά του LUF από τα διαγράμματα που είχαμε πει παλιότερα. Με άλλα είδη διάδοσης μπορεί όμως να ανοίξει και πιο πάνω η διάδοση από την συχνότητα του Μaximum Usable Frequency πχ μπορεί με τον κλασικό μηχανισμό διάδοσης να έχουμε ως τα 20μ άνοιγμα και οι μπάντες ως τα 10μ να είναι κλειστές αλλά τα 10μ να είναι ανοικτά πχ με σποραδικό Εs! Eνα άλλο κόλπο είναι να κοιτάς τα cluster. Αν κάποιος κοντά σου κάνει κάτι πιθανόν να το ακούς και εσύ το κάτι αυτό!

Pile up είναι το να βγει ένας σταθμός σπάνιος και να πέσουν όλοι πάνω του να τον κάνουν..ακούς κάτι σαν ένα μελίσι που σβουρίζει αν είναι cw και ένα μπάχαλο αν είναι ssb!

----------


## gravis

τελικα ολοι οσοι ξεκιναμε σκεφτομαστε το ιδιο  :Razz:  
καμμια φορα ακουω να λενε οτι εχει " χαμηλο περασμα" και δεν ακουμε τον δορυφορο, τι εννοουνε με αυτη την εκφραση?

 υπαρχει κανενα antenna book που να λεει τι κεραια θελει για πια συχνοτητα και πως την κατασκευαζεις?
θα με ενδιεφερε απο ελληνικη βιβλιογραφια, αν υπαρχει ...

----------


## gravis

και κατι αλλο που μου ηρθε τωρα,
οταν θελει να ανταλλαξει καποιος QSL cards, φανταζομαι δεν λενε τα στοιχεια τους στον αερα, αλλα πρεπει να τον αναζητησεις απο καποια βαση δεδομενων,  ποια ειναι αυτη και πως γραφεσαι εκει μεσα?

----------


## atrias

για τους δορυφόρους όταν λέμε ότι έχει χαμηλό πέρασμα εννούμε ότι το μέγιστο ύψος στο οποίο φτάνει ο δορυφόρος σε σχέση με τον ορίζοντά μας όταν βλέπει την περιοχή μας είναι χαμηλό. Όσο πιο ψηλά είναι ο δορυφόρος τόσο πιο κοντά μας περνάει.
το ύψος αυτό μετριέται σε μοίρες όπου το "πατωμα" (ορίζοντας) είναι 0 μοίρες και αν είναι πάνω από το κεφάλι μας (κάθετα) είναι 90 μοίρες.

δες αυτό να γουστάρεις
http://www.amsat.org/amsat-new/infor...Intro_sats.pdf
και γενικά όλο το site http://www.amsat.org/
κατέβασε και το orbitron (freeware)

για βάση δεδομένων που ζητάς δες το http://www.qrz.com/

----------


## sv2evs

> και κατι αλλο που μου ηρθε τωρα,
> οταν θελει να ανταλλαξει καποιος QSL cards, φανταζομαι δεν λενε τα στοιχεια τους στον αερα, αλλα πρεπει να τον αναζητησεις απο καποια βαση δεδομενων,  ποια ειναι αυτη και πως γραφεσαι εκει μεσα?


Μια απο τις πολλές είναι και εδώ

Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα κατα τόπους buro, που είναι αυτά που αναλαμβάνουν να στείλουν/πάρουν τις κάρτες σου. Στην Ελλάδα αυτή είναι η Ε.Ε.Ρ (καλώς ή κακός). :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gravis

ετυχε και ειδα οτι εχει αποδωθει σε καποιον το call sign SV0 (Greece), απο οτι ξερω δεν ειναι special call sign. Γνωριζει κανεις σε ποιες περιπτωσεις αποδιδετε?

----------


## sv1eex

> ετυχε και ειδα οτι εχει αποδωθει σε καποιον το call sign SV0 (Greece), απο οτι ξερω δεν ειναι special call sign. Γνωριζει κανεις σε ποιες περιπτωσεις αποδιδετε?



Γεια σου φίλε μου!

Διάβασε εδώ: http://www.raag.org/files/kanonismos_1579b.pdf στο άρθρο 24 &4.1 και θα απαντηθεί η απορία σου!

----------


## sv2evs

εν τάχυ, δίνεται σε άτομα που έχουν έρθει απο το εξωτερικό και έχουν χαρακτηριστικό κλήσεως εκεί.

----------


## gravis

Μια απορια, (ετσι για να σας κραταω ζεστους  :Razz: ) 
Στα κλασικα tuners που εχουμε σπιτια μας, που εχουν την πλαστικη loop αntenna , για τα μεσαια, τι θα προτεινατε σαν κατασκευη για εξωτερικη χρηση? για καλυτερη ληψη φυσικα, και τι καλωδιο θα χρειαστουμε, αν αναλογιστουμε οτι οι κονεκτουρες στο tuner περνουν πολυ ψιλο καλωδιο?

αντε και καλα χριστουγεννα :Respekt:

----------


## sv1eex

Επίσης!Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους!
Φτιάξε μια πολλαπλή λουπα όπως εδώ:

http://www.frontiernet.net/~jadale/M...20Antennas.htm

και πλησίασε την στο δέκτη!

Ακόμα και μέρα να είναι αν είσαι σε ανοικτό μέρος θα δεις απίστευτα αποτελέσματα!

----------


## gravis

στα ψηφιακα Modes, πρεπει να συνδεσεις τον πομποδεκτη με το PC ,και με προγραμμα να αποκωδικοπιεις, και μεσω αυτου να στελνεις και εσυ μηνυματα?

----------


## sv2evs

> στα ψηφιακα Modes, πρεπει να συνδεσεις τον πομποδεκτη με το PC ,και με προγραμμα να αποκωδικοπιεις, και μεσω αυτου να στελνεις και εσυ μηνυματα?


Επιβάλεται το (tnc) modem για αυτή τη δουλειά...Οπότε ναι...φυσικά τέτοια δουλειά κάνουν πλέον και οι κάρτες ήχου με τα ανάλογα προγράματα. :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

> Επιβάλεται το (tnc) modem για αυτή τη δουλειά...Οπότε ναι...φυσικά τέτοια δουλειά κάνουν πλέον και οι κάρτες ήχου με τα ανάλογα προγράματα.


Μπορεις να δοσεις περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το tnc, και για τα πιο δημοφιλη προγραμματα γι αυτην την δουλεια?

----------


## sv2evs

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε μια μεγάλη database του ίντερνετ εδώ και για το τι είναι tnc εδώ

----------


## gravis

καλη χρονια σε ολους ! οτι επιθυμειτε, και καλα QSO  :Wink: 
Μπαινω στην νεα χρονια με μια ερωτηση!
τι σημαινει η επικοινωνια διαχυτου φασματος? (Spread spectrum communication), οπως την διαβαζω στο νομο 1579, που αναφερει για τις επικοινωνιες για ραδιοερασιτεχνες?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 118 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης τι ειναι αυτοι οι γνωστοι κωδικες 
 BAUDOT, ASCII, AMTOR, PACTOR, GTOR,
CLOVER κ.α ?

----------


## emeliss

> καλη χρονια σε ολους ! οτι επιθυμειτε, και καλα QSO 
> Μπαινω στην νεα χρονια με μια ερωτηση!
> τι σημαινει η επικοινωνια διαχυτου φασματος? (Spread spectrum communication), οπως την διαβαζω στο νομο 1579, που αναφερει για τις επικοινωνιες για ραδιοερασιτεχνες?


Είναι μία τεχνική που αναπτύχθηκε για ασφαλή ασύρματη επικοινωνία και άνθησε στον Β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο.

Η λογική είναι να πάρεις ένα διαμορφωμένο σήμα και να το απλώσεις στο φάσμα. Έτσι πέφτει η πυκνότητα ισχύος, ακόμα και κάτω από το επίπεδο θερμικού θορύβου ενός απλού δέκτη.

Υπάρχουν δύο κύριες τεχνικές για την φασματική διεύρυνση.
Με ευθεία ακολουθία (direct sequence spread spectrum).
Με άλματα συχνότητας (frequence hopping spread spectrum).

Σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται από τον στρατό (και τον ελληνικό) αλλά και για δημοφιλείς εφαρμογές όπως το wi-fi και το bluetooth.

----------


## gravis

Απο τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες χρησιμοποιειτε? εαν ναι ,με εμπορικο εξοπλισμο η ιδιοκατασκευες? και ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα του αν αναλογιστουμε οτι δεν χρειαζομαστε ασφαλεια στην επικοινωνια ωστε να κρυψουμε το διαμορφωμενο σημα μεσα σε ενα μεγαλο φασμα

----------


## emeliss

Περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για το θέμα θα βρεις στο
http://www.sss-mag.com/

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σας!Δυστυχώς δεν προβλέπεται για μας αν και έχει ζητηθεί από τους αμερικάνους συναδέλφους. Επίσης απαγορεύεται η χρήση κρυπτοφωνίας για μας τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες . Επιτρέπεται μόνο η χρήση πομποδεκτών με τα γνωστά είδη διαμόρφωσης και προκαθορισμένα εύρη εκπομπής ανά είδος μετάδοσης.

----------


## gravis

Και αυτοι οι κωδικες BAUDOT, ASCII, AMTOR, PACTOR, GTOR,
CLOVER , τι ειναι?

----------


## sv1eex

> Και αυτοι οι κωδικες BAUDOT, ASCII, AMTOR, PACTOR, GTOR,
> CLOVER , τι ειναι?



http://www.nzart.org.nz/nzart/pdf/20...ital-modes.pdf

----------


## gravis

Τι εχετε να πειτε για τον δεκτη YEASU VR-5000?

----------


## sv1eex

Τα χειρότερα έχω να σου πω. 

Μακρυά από αυτόν.Είναι δύσχρηστο και απαραδέκτο στη λήψη όσο ωραίο και να δείχνει όταν ανοίγεις το κουτί του!
 θυμάμαι  ενας γείτονας έβγαινε κάθε βράδυ στα μεσαία πριν τον μαζέψει το γαλατάδικο και κανένα μηχανάκι μου δεν έτρωγε σπλάτερ εκτός αυτού. Ευτυχώς που το ξεφορτώθηκα πριν το σπάσω.

Δες και τι λένε οι άλλοι καμένοι εδώ : http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/1107

Πες μας όμως σε τι συχνότητες θες να ακούς και* τι λεφτά έχεις να διαθέσεις* αν θες βάσης ή φορητό τι κεραία θα βάλεις πάνω και θα σου προτείνω λύσεις.

----------


## gravis

για φορητο διαπιστωνω οτι πολλα εχουν την δυνατοτητα να σαρωνουν ολες τις μπαντες για ληψη, τωρα για βαση δεν εχω βρει κατι σχετικο. μεχρι 800 ευρω για δεκτη ειναι πολυ καλα πιστευω. για κεραια εχω δει στο ιντερνετ καποιες που ειναι μονο για ληψη , δεν πιανουν πολυ χωρο ,αλλα ακριβες, και σχεδον καμμια δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να λαβει ολες τις συχνοτητες

----------


## sonypspgr

δεν εχει νοημα να δωθει αδεια κρυπτασφαλειας στο ευρη κοινο ουτε καν η βασικη prc προφανεις ο λογος και οι αμερικανοι ειναι ατυχες παραδειγμα διοτι και να ακουνε τους στρατιωτες δεν εχουν και δα μυαλο για τι πραγμα θα λενε εδω ομως..

****************************************
ειμαι γιος καποιου που απο το 55 μερι το 72 "επαιζε" με τις συχνοτητες γενικα εχω καποια βαση σχεδον οτι οτι θεμα εχει να κανει με αυτο
μια θερμη παρακληση η συχνοτητα 146 δεν ειναι το πρωσοπικο σας μπου****ο το να βριζουν μερικοι αλλους στην συχνοτητα και ενω υπαρχουν μικρα παιδια μεσα και ακουνε ειναι τουλαχιστον αηδιαστικο
δεν ξερω εαν καποιος απο εσας που γραφετε σε αυτο το θρεντ μιλαει σε αυτην την συχνοτητα αλλα αμα ξερει κανεις καποιον ας του πει να σταματησει διοτι θα αναγκαστουν μερικοι θα ριχνουν παρασιτα σαν αντιδραση.. :Wink:

----------


## sv1eex

Φίλε καλημέρα. 

Κατανοώ την αγανάκτηση σου και συμπάσχω ως ένα σημείο γιατί όταν γεννήθηκα δεν βγήκα με μια άδεια στο χέρι όμως το thread είναι σχετικό με το ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό αποκλειστικά και όχι με την ραδιοπειρατεία. 

Εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει το τι συμβαίνει στις συχνότητες από 144-146ΜΗz. Το τι γίνεται εκτός είναι θέμα που αφορά μάλλον τις υπηρεσίες της ΕΕΤΤ και του ΥΜΕ πάντως όχι το παρόν θέμα.

Αν λοιπόν σε ενδιαφέρει όπως λες το χόμπυ καθαρά κάνε τη σωστή κίνηση, δώσε εξετάσεις, πάρε την άδεια, πανεύκολο είναι πια και απόλαυσε το χόμπυ σου χωρίς όλα αυτά που γράφεις που γίνονται εκεί. Εδώ είμαστε για να βοηθήσουμε για αυτό!  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> ειμαι γιος καποιου που απο το 55 μερι το 72 "επαιζε" με τις συχνοτητες γενικα εχω καποια βαση σχεδον οτι οτι θεμα εχει να κανει με αυτο...


Μπα, είσαι πολύ έξω από την συζήτηση...
Απορίες νέων που θέλουν να γίνουν καλύτεροι και σωστότεροι είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενες.

----------


## sv1eex

> για φορητο διαπιστωνω οτι πολλα εχουν την δυνατοτητα να σαρωνουν ολες τις μπαντες για ληψη, τωρα για βαση δεν εχω βρει κατι σχετικο. μεχρι 800 ευρω για δεκτη ειναι πολυ καλα πιστευω. για κεραια εχω δει στο ιντερνετ καποιες που ειναι μονο για ληψη , δεν πιανουν πολυ χωρο ,αλλα ακριβες, και σχεδον καμμια δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να λαβει ολες τις συχνοτητες


Φίλε μου κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου στις αγγελίες της ΕΕΡ στο site τους κάποιον να δίνει έναν AOR-8200 300€. Aν είναι το μοντέλο ΙΙΙ τότε κάνε του λιγο παζάρι να ρίξει την τιμή και αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση πάρτο - δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο και δεν θέλω να φανεί πως του κάνω διαφήμιση! Αν είναι το μοντέλο ΙΙ άστο καλύτερα!

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/4396

Επίσης για όσους φίλους έχουν τέτοιο σκανερομηχανάκι ανευ αδείας είναι  και αυτό παράνομο  και κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου τα σχετικά:

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/Ra...canners_gr.htm

προσοχή λοιπον...

----------


## gravis

Οι κεραιες τυπου Discone , ειναι πιο πολυ καταλληλες για δεκτες η κανω λαθος?

----------


## emeliss

Βολεύουν στα σκάνερ γιατί είναι wideband και omni.

----------


## sv2evs

> δ
> δεν ξερω εαν καποιος απο εσας που γραφετε σε αυτο το θρεντ μιλαει σε αυτην την συχνοτητα αλλα αμα ξερει κανεις καποιον ας του πει να σταματησει διοτι θα αναγκαστουν μερικοι θα ριχνουν παρασιτα σαν αντιδραση..


144-146 mhz είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνική συχνότητα....εκεί δεν επιτρέπεται όπως ειπώθηκε να μιλάει κάποιος που δεν έχει χαρακτηριστικό κλήσεως κατόπιν εξετάσεων στο ΥΜΕ. Αν έχεις, βγες και κράξε τους...αν όχι, άλλαξε συχνότητα.

----------


## sonypspgr

φυσικα και δεν τους κραζω διοτι ξερω οτι δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να ειμαι "πειρατης" απλα ακουω σε ολες τις μπαντες αν και οταν δεν εχει κατι καλο στην airband/navalband η οταν βλεπω tv απο το scannerακι ψαχνω να βρω κανεναν ετσι απλα χωρις λογο (δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι παραβαση του νομου αυτο :Wink:  )

----------


## sv1eex

> φυσικα και δεν τους κραζω διοτι ξερω οτι δεν εχω το δικαιωμα να ειμαι "πειρατης" απλα ακουω σε ολες τις μπαντες αν και οταν δεν εχει κατι καλο στην airband/navalband η οταν βλεπω tv απο το scannerακι ψαχνω να βρω κανεναν ετσι απλα χωρις λογο (δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι παραβαση του νομου αυτο )


Aν και διαφωνώ 100% με το νόμο αυτό φίλε sonypspgr είναι παράνομο να ακούς και να έχεις το scanner εδώ και 3 χρόνια.

Με τη δημοσίευση του νέου Νόμου 3431/3-2-2006 «Περί Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών» και πιο συγκεκριμένα με το άρθρο 24 παρ. 19 αυτού «απαγορεύεται η χωρίς άδεια διάθεση, κατοχή και χρήση εξοπλισμού με δυνατότητα: 

α) αποκρυπτογράφησης απορρήτων ή κρυπτογραφημένων μηνυμάτων, 

β) λήψης εκπομπών, που γίνονται από εξοπλισμούς κρατικών υπηρεσιών για την εφαρμογή των κανόνων οδικής κυκλοφορίας ή 

γ) σάρωσης του φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και συγχρόνως παρακολούθησης και αποκωδικοποίησης εκπομπών που δεν προορίζονται για λήψη από το ευρύ κοινό». 

Προσεχε μη σε βρουν φίλε γιατί δεν είναι το αυτόφωρο μόνο, ακούγεται πως τους αρέσει να "φτιάχνουν τρομοκράτες" στην αντιτρομοκρατική για ψύλου πήδημα...ιδίως τώρα που οι καιροί είναι περίεργοι.

----------


## sonypspgr

χμμ πολυ γενικως ο νεος νομος για να πιασει τα παντα :Thumb down: 
(εφοσον ομως ειναι και ραδιο μπορω να το επικαλεστω αυτο :Razz:  )
εξετασεις θα δωσω οταν παρω τα εργαλεια πρωτα δηαλδη σε μισο χρονο πανω κατω θα εχω τελειωσει με την συναρμολογηση κεραιων συστηματων και μετα θα δω ποτε εχουν εξετασεις 

βαλτε και εμενα μεσα προκαταβολικα στην παρεα σας :Razz:

----------


## sv1eex

xεχε καλώς ήλθες στην παρεά μας τότε :Smile: )) 

Δεν νομίζω αν δεν έχεις κεραιες εκτός σπιτιου στην ταράτσα  να σε ενοχλήσουν(και πάλι καρφωτά έρχονται) ή δεν τρέχεις έξω από την πρεσβεία καμιάς αραβικής χώρας και να κάνεις φασαρία με το σκανεράκι στο χέρι!

Καλή προετοιμασία....Οτι θες εδώ είμαστε  :Smile: ))

----------


## sonypspgr

> xεχε καλώς ήλθες στην παρεά μας τότε)) 
> 
> Δεν νομίζω αν δεν έχεις κεραιες εκτός σπιτιου στην ταράτσα  να σε ενοχλήσουν(και πάλι καρφωτά έρχονται) ή δεν τρέχεις έξω από την πρεσβεία καμιάς αραβικής χώρας και να κάνεις φασαρία με το σκανεράκι στο χέρι!
> 
> Καλή προετοιμασία....Οτι θες εδώ είμαστε ))


καλα οχι ενταξει δεν εχω τιποτα το special ενα scanner χειρος ειναι με μια κεραια diamond απλα για να κανει την δουλεια του καλυτερα :Whistle: 
(οτι συστημα προσπαθω να φτιαξω θα ειναι computer based μα τα παντα ομως  :Smile:  )

----------


## sv1eex

Οκ παλικάρι μου..... τότε Welcome to the club X2:

http://www.sdrtec.com/index.htm

http://www.softrockradio.org/

----------


## gravis

Στην συχνοτητα 135,7-137,8 Khz LF (2200m) ,που ο νομος μας επιτρεπει ισχυ μεχρι 1 watt, τι ακριβως παιζει εκει?

----------


## sv2evs

απο ότι ξέρω εκεί γύρω εκπέμπουν δορυφόροι καιρού...και μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει λήψη τις εικόνες που στέλνουν...διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## emeliss

> απο ότι ξέρω εκεί γύρω εκπέμπουν δορυφόροι καιρού...και μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει λήψη τις εικόνες που στέλνουν...διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


Με radiotelex νομίζω στέλνονται αυτά στα 500KHz.

Σε ξένα site είδα πως η ζώνη χρησιμοποιείται για φάρους QRSS και CW.

----------


## gravis

HF Propagation
Jan 10 2106 UTC

Solar flux: 71  
A Index: 3  
K Index: 1  
SSN: 14 
Forecast: Stable 
Expected conditions 
LF: Good 
MF: Fair 
HF: Poor 

υπαρχει ενα πινακακι στην ιστοσελιδα τις Ε.Ε.Ρ που εχω παραθέσει παραπάνω. Μπορει να μας πει καποιος πως μπορουμε να το διαβαζουμε το παραπανω για να καταλαβαινουμε ποτε υπαρχει καλη διαδοση?

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 35 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και κατι αλλο... πως γινετε να βλεπω στο ιντερνετ τους σταθμους aprs τις Ελλαδος  στο ιντερνετ?

----------


## sv2evs

> και κατι αλλο... πως γινετε να βλεπω στο ιντερνετ τους σταθμους aprs τις Ελλαδος  στο ιντερνετ?


sv2bzq.gr

----------


## gravis

Τελικα βρηκα ενα πολυ καλυτερο εδω για Aprs

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 35 λεπτά και 59 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

μαλλον βρηκα καλυτερο www.sv1cim.gr

----------


## sv2evs

Υπάρχουν πολλά, το σημαντικότερο είναι να δουλεύουν (σπόντα).  :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

Εγκαθιστωντας το echolink στο PC, και αφου μου ζητησε να κανω upload την αδεια σκαναρισμενη, εκει αναφερει οτι μπορει να σου εκδοση ψηφιακη αδεια η arrl , και να χρησιμοποιεις αυτην  για δηλωνεις την αυθεντικοποιηση σε καθε σου δραστηριοτητα, ειτε προκειτε για της βραβευσης για διαφορα contest ειτε κατι απλως οπως το aythentication στο echolink. 
Το εχει κανει κανεις αυτο? γιατι δεν εβγαλα ακρη απο την ιστοσελιδα τις Arrl

----------


## atrias

νομίζω αφορά μόνο Αμερικανούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες αυτό!
αν γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει.

να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι άλλο!
οι servers για dx cluster είναι όλοι ενωμένοι μεταξύ τους (περιέχουν δηλαδή όλοι όλες τις εγραφές) όπως πχ συμβαίνει με τους servers του aprs ή κάθε server είναι και ένα ξεχωριστό dx cluster?
ένα dx cluster introduction που μπορώ να βρώ (από google δε βρήκα κάτι ικανοποιητικό)?
το http://www.dxsummit.fi/ είναι η πιο γνωστή διεύθυνση για dx cluster ή είναι ιδέα μου?
εσείς ποια χρησιμοποιείτε? 
προτείνεται παρακαλώ κάποιο software για χρήση dx cluster μέσω internet μαζί με κάποιες διευθύνσεις τις οποίες χρησιμοποιείτε προσωπικά

----------


## gravis

μαζι με την απαντηση του atrias ,που θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω, μπορειτε να πειτε πιο αξιζει πιο πολυ, yaesu ft 897 ή I-com 7000 ?

----------


## sv2evs

> να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι άλλο!
> οι servers για dx cluster είναι όλοι ενωμένοι μεταξύ τους (περιέχουν δηλαδή όλοι όλες τις εγραφές) όπως πχ συμβαίνει με τους servers του aprs ή κάθε server είναι και ένα ξεχωριστό dx cluster?


Απο ότι μου έχουν πει παλιότεροι συνάδελφοι, πρόκειται για ένα δίκτυο που έχει να κάνει με 4-5 βασικούς υπολογιστές (servers) και όλοι (σχεδόν) συνδέονται επάνω σε αυτούς για την λειτουργία τους.



> προτείνεται παρακαλώ κάποιο software για χρήση dx cluster μέσω internet μαζί με κάποιες διευθύνσεις τις οποίες χρησιμοποιείτε προσωπικά


Logger32 και συνδέομαι στον sv2bzq Είναι αυτό που χρησιμοποιώ τον τελευταίο καιρό, όσο ασχολούμε με τα βραχέα.

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> μαζι με την απαντηση του atrias ,που θα ηθελα και εγω να μαθω, μπορειτε να πειτε πιο αξιζει πιο πολυ, yaesu ft 897 ή I-com 7000 ?


Αν τα αγγλικά σου είναι καλά, μπορείς να βγάλεις και μόνος σου συμπέρασμα ψάχνωντας σε αυτό το site, που νομίζω είναι απο τα καλύτερα γιατί έχει πάρα πολλές απόψεις.

73 de SV2EVS

----------


## sv1eex

> απο ότι ξέρω εκεί γύρω εκπέμπουν δορυφόροι καιρού...και μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει λήψη τις εικόνες που στέλνουν...διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


και εγώ ψάρωσα στην αρχή αλλά ο φίλος μας είπε για khz και όχι για ΜHZ που είναι οι δορυφόροι οπότε δεν έγραψα γιατί νόμιζα πως τον κάλυψες!
Εκεί στην μπάντα χαμηλά δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμοι πομποδέκτες αλλά μόνο ιδιοκατασκευές. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θές 2.5 χλμ κεραία σε μήκος και αρκετά ψηλά σε ύψος οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να βγει κάποιος εκεί.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/136_kHz

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> HF Propagation
> Jan 10 2106 UTC
> 
> Solar flux: 71  
> A Index: 3  
> K Index: 1  
> SSN: 14 
> Forecast: Stable 
> Expected conditions 
> ...



http://kb6nu.com/kq6xa-on-how-to-rea...ation-numbers/

Oμως καλύτερα να συμβουλεύεσε  τη σελίδα που είχα δώσει παλιότερα από το αστεροσκοπείο της Αθήνας και όχι αυτή τη λίστα της ΕΕΡ για πιο συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία διάδοσης στην Αθήνα/Ελλάδα (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα). Γιατί αυτά τα στοιχεία δείχνουν μια εκάστοτε εκτιμήτρια τιμή για τις συνθήκες διάδοσης του κέντρου που τα έδωσε γενικά για την γη και όχι ειδικά για το δικό μας μέρος

----------


## sv2evs

> και εγώ ψάρωσα στην αρχή αλλά ο φίλος μας είπε για khz και όχι για ΜHZ που είναι οι δορυφόροι οπότε δεν έγραψα γιατί νόμιζα πως τον κάλυψες!
> Εκεί στην μπάντα χαμηλά δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμοι πομποδέκτες αλλά μόνο ιδιοκατασκευές. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θές 2.5 χλμ κεραία σε μήκος και αρκετά ψηλά σε ύψος οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να βγει κάποιος εκεί.


όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει...συγνώμη για το λάθος... :Embarassed:

----------


## sv1eex

> όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει...συγνώμη για το λάθος...


Ααα μην ανησυχείς και εγώ την πατησα το ίδιο  :Whistle:  :ROFL:

----------


## gravis

Οσοι κρατατε logbook, κρατατε χειρογραφο ή ηλεκτρονικο? εαν ηλεκτρονικο, κρατατε σε αρχειακι excel, η χρησιμοποιειτε καποιο προγραμμα, εαν ναι ποιο?

----------


## sv1eex

> Οσοι κρατατε logbook, κρατατε χειρογραφο ή ηλεκτρονικο? εαν ηλεκτρονικο, κρατατε σε αρχειακι excel, η χρησιμοποιειτε καποιο προγραμμα, εαν ναι ποιο?


Εγώ κρατάω ηλεκτρονικό με το hamradio deluxe. Τα έχει όλα εκεί που χρειάζομαι, logger/ψηφιακά/δορυφόρους/ελεγχο ρότορα+μηχανημάτων κτλ. Και είναι τσάμπα!

----------


## gravis

> και εγώ ψάρωσα στην αρχή αλλά ο φίλος μας είπε για khz και όχι για ΜHZ που είναι οι δορυφόροι οπότε δεν έγραψα γιατί νόμιζα πως τον κάλυψες!
> Εκεί στην μπάντα χαμηλά δεν υπάρχουν έτοιμοι πομποδέκτες αλλά μόνο ιδιοκατασκευές. Το πρόβλημα είναι πως θές 2.5 χλμ κεραία σε μήκος και αρκετά ψηλά σε ύψος οπότε δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο να βγει κάποιος εκεί.
> 
>  ..
> τι γινετε με τις μικροκυματικες συχνοτητες  απο 13cm και πανω?
> με βαση το ΕΚΚΖΣ μας εχουν δωσει μεχρι και την συχνοτητα των 250Ghz.
> απο οτι καταλαβα δινουν συχνοτητες οι οποιες δεν μπορουν να χρησιμοποιηθουν, η μαλλον τα δινουν στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες για να βγαλουν το φιδι απο την τρυπα , εννοωντας οτι αυτα τα 2-3 ατομα που θα ασχοληθουν με αυτες τις εξιδικευμενες συχνοτητες θα παραγουν δωρεαν τεχνογνωσια που στο μελλον θα τις εκμεταλλευουν ειτε εμπορικα ,ειτε στρατιωτικα-κρατικα οι "μεγαλοι"
> 
> ........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 56 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> ...


 
η σελιδα που μου εδωσες ηταν κατατοπιστικη,
αλλα στην ιστοσελιδα του αστεροσκοπειου αθηνων, δειχνει ενα διαγραμμα ιονοσφαιρας, το οποιο δεν πολυκαταλαβαινω γιατι δειχνει αλλα στοιχεια...

----------


## sv1eex

Για τους 28/ 50ΜΗΖ και τους 144 ΜΗΖ το καλοκαίρι:

Κοιτάμε την τιμή FoEs

http://195.251.203.15/cgi-bin/latest.exe?

Το διάγραμμα δείχνει τις τιμές σχεδόν σε πραγματικό χρόνο!

Aν την δείτε να παίρνει τιμές πάνω από το 6 ετοιμαστείτε και βγείτε στον αέρα!

Για τα βραχέα: Mας ενδιαφέρουν οι τιμές του FoF2 και ΜUF.Oσο πιο ψηλά τόσο καλύτερα + πιο ψηλές μπάντες θα είναι ανοικτές.

Δες εδώ προς το τέλος: http://www.kc4cop.bizland.com/sunspo...ng_methods.htm

Δυστυχώς λίγοι ασχολούνται με τα μικροκύματα. Εχω κλείσει ένα ραντεβού με ένα συνάδελφο από Μάλτα να τεστάρουμε τη διάδοση στους 1.2 GHZ το φεβρουάριο. Θα σας στείλω τα σχετικά video.

Δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι συνάδελφοι έχουν μια mercedes (¨αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη) και από αυτή χρειάζονται μόνο το κινητό τηλέφωνο που έχει μέσα(σπόντα!)

----------


## gravis

να σας πω και την εμπειρια μου με το echolink που εχω εγκαταστησει στον υπολογιστη. 
Με λιγα λογια χαλια!. το κυριοτερο δεν μιλαει κανεις, σε μερικα λινκς των συλλογων κυριως δεν συνδεετε, ισως γιατι δεν εχουν static IP , η πεφτει το συστημα. 
Τα θετικα ειναι η αριστη ποιοτητα φωνης για Voip

----------


## sv2evs

Συνήθως το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα μπαίνει για να αυξήσει λίγο την χρήση των επαναληπτών. Σπάνια έχω ακούσει να υπάρχει traffic σε επαναλήπτη που έχει echolink. Μάλλον παίζουν και κάποια προβλήματα με τις εκδόσεις, γιατί και σε εμένα το κάνει πολλές φορές να μην μπαίνει απο το σπίτι με πιο παλιά έκδοση και απο το γραφείο να μπαίνω (με την τελευταία έκδοση του προγράμματος).

----------


## gravis

Δηλαδη πρεπει να εχει καποιος echolink για να μιλησει σε αυτους τους επαναληπτες?

----------


## sv1eex

Eίτε από αέρα, είτε από echolink (ιντερνετ) μπορεί!

----------


## gravis

Το UI-View32 χρειαζεται να συνδεσεις Aprs μηχανημα για να δουλεψει??

και κατι αλλο
 τα DX clusters τι ειναι?

----------


## atrias

ui-view32 μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και μέσω internet για αρχή

----------


## sv2evs

> Το UI-View32 χρειαζεται να συνδεσεις Aprs μηχανημα για να δουλεψει??
> 
> και κατι αλλο
>  τα DX clusters τι ειναι?


Είναι υπολογιστές συνδεδεμένοι επάνω σε servers, όπου χρήστες ανταλάσουν πληροφορίες για το ποιούς σταθμούς ακούνε σε ποιες συχνότητες, συνήθως στα βραχέα κύματα.

----------


## sv1eex

Επίσης το ui-view δουλεύει και μέσω ιντερνετ.

----------


## atrias

λοιπόν πολύ μου αρέσει αυτό το topic ανταλλαγής γνώσεων περί του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού!!
γιατί αν πας να ρωτήσεις τίποτα σε κανένα forum του αντικειμένου πέφτουν πάνω σου κάτι αντώνηδες (όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε) και σου αρχίζουν τα περί "αυτά έπρεπε να τα ξέρεις αφού έχεις άδεια" κλπ κλπ
οι ξένοι που έχουν elmers είναι άσχετοι δηλαδή..
anyway χαίρομαι για αυτό το FAQ που στήθηκε εδώ!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## gravis

εμαθα πολλα απο αυτο το topic των ραδιοερασιτεχνων, και συν μεσα απο τις ερωτησεις και τις απαντησεις κρατας το thread ανοιχτο αλλα και προκαλεις και τον ενδιαφερων αλλων που δεν εχουν σχεση με το χομπυ και τους προδιαθετεις να συμμετασχουν.
-----------------------

εσεις ποια προγραμματα περι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου εχετε εγκατεστημενα στον υπολογιστη σας?

----------


## sv1eex

> λοιπόν πολύ μου αρέσει αυτό το topic ανταλλαγής γνώσεων περί του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού!!
> γιατί αν πας να ρωτήσεις τίποτα σε κανένα forum του αντικειμένου πέφτουν πάνω σου κάτι αντώνηδες (όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε) και σου αρχίζουν τα περί "αυτά έπρεπε να τα ξέρεις αφού έχεις άδεια" κλπ κλπ
> οι ξένοι που έχουν elmers είναι άσχετοι δηλαδή..
> anyway χαίρομαι για αυτό το FAQ που στήθηκε εδώ!


Νάσαι καλα φίλε να ρωτάς. 

Η γνώση είναι για όλο τον κόσμο και πρέπει να μοιράζεται σε όλους ΔΩΡΕΑΝ χωρίς στεγανά!!! 
Ο αντώνης και ο κάθε αντώνης που λες είναι μάλλον σκοταδιστές ταλιμπάν που το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι να κρύβουν τις γνώσεις και να τις μοιράζουν σε ένα στενό κύκλο αν τις έχουν παραβαίνοντας το νόμο του χόμπυ που που κατ' επίφαση κάνουν παρενοχλώντας συχνότητες άλλων υπηρεσιών αλλά και προσβάλοντας όποιους κάνουν το χόμπυ τους έννομα και σωστά. Οποιος έχει άδεια βγαίνει στον αέρα και το λέει και δεν κρύβεται πίσω από ψευδώνυμα του στυλ "μπάμπης ο σουγιάς" αλλά σέβεται τον άλλο και τον βοηθάει να γίνει καλύτερος και από αυτόν για να γίνει και αυτός κάποτε με την σειρά του "elmer". Ο κόσμος μας γιαυτό πάει κατά διαόλου γιατί η γνώση δεν διατίθεται δωρεάν σε όλους (όπως και η ενέργεια)

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 2 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εμαθα πολλα απο αυτο το topic των ραδιοερασιτεχνων, και συν μεσα απο τις ερωτησεις και τις απαντησεις κρατας το thread ανοιχτο αλλα και προκαλεις και τον ενδιαφερων αλλων που δεν εχουν σχεση με το χομπυ και τους προδιαθετεις να συμμετασχουν.
> -----------------------
> 
> εσεις ποια προγραμματα περι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου εχετε εγκατεστημενα στον υπολογιστη σας?


Αυτό http://www.ham-radio-deluxe.com/Down...4/Default.aspx

Τα έχει μέσα σχεδόν όλα όσα χρειάζομαι!

----------


## sv2evs

> Οποιος έχει άδεια βγαίνει στον αέρα και το λέει και δεν κρύβεται πίσω από ψευδώνυμα του στυλ [*"μπάμπης ο σουγιάς"* αλλά σέβεται τον άλλο και τον βοηθάει να γίνει καλύτερος και από αυτόν για να γίνει και αυτός κάποτε με την σειρά του "elmer". Ο κόσμος μας γιαυτό πάει κατά διαόλου γιατί η γνώση δεν διατίθεται δωρεάν σε όλους (όπως και η ενέργεια)


 :Offtopic: 

Συνάδελφε λίγα λόγια για τον Μπάμπη τον Σουγιά, είναι πολύ καλό παιδί. Γιατί τον κατηγορείς, επειδή λέει να σπάμε τα αυτοκίνητα που έχουν αθηναϊκές πινακίδες" (Α.Μ.Α.Ν) ? :Laughing: 

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> εμαθα πολλα απο αυτο το topic των ραδιοερασιτεχνων, και συν μεσα απο τις ερωτησεις και τις απαντησεις κρατας το thread ανοιχτο αλλα και προκαλεις και τον ενδιαφερων αλλων που δεν εχουν σχεση με το χομπυ και τους προδιαθετεις να συμμετασχουν.
> -----------------------


Ακόμα και αυτοί που έχουν σχέση με το hobby νομίζεις ότι τα γνωρίζουν όλα; Υπάρχει άραγε κανείς που να τα γνωρίζει όλα; Το hobby έχει τόσες πολλές "πλευρές" που μπορεί να το δει κανείς, που δεν νομίζω κάποιος να έχει την δυνατότητα (να μην πω τον χρόνο) να τις μάθει "όλες".

----------


## atrias

> εσεις ποια προγραμματα περι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου εχετε εγκατεστημενα στον υπολογιστη σας?


εγώ έχω ui-view32 για aprs (μέσω internet μόνο προς το παρών), echolink (αν και έχω καιρό να το χρησιμοποιήσω), orbitron (για δορυφόρους), ένα morse trainer (μπας και για το μέλλον..) και το Logger32 που έχει πολλά και διάφορα (με βασικό το logging επαφών) το οποίο όμως δεν το έχω ψάξει μέχρι στιγμής λόγω QRL

----------


## gravis

Το Ui-view32 δεν μπορεσα να το δουλεψω, δεν μου δειχνει τιποτα, παταω να κανει και download servers , αλλα τιποτα...

----------


## atrias

δεν δουλεύει το download servers γιαυτό βάλε ένα από τα παρακάτω (δείχνουν μόνο Ελληνική κίνηση)


```
sv2bzq.dyndns.org:1313
greece.iaprs.net:14578
sw2hrw.dyndns.org:1448
```

νομίζω πατάς insert (στο πληκτρολόγιό σου!) στη λίστα για να βάλεις νέο server
πρέπει να έχεις οπωσδήποτε κάνει πρώτα το station setup
και μην ξεχνάς για να στείλεις μηνύματα βάζεις port I όταν είσαι από Internet

----------


## gravis

εβαλα τους σερβερς, αλλα απο εκει και περα πως τραβαει τα δεδομενα?

----------


## sv2evs

> εβαλα τους σερβερς, αλλα απο εκει και περα πως τραβαει τα δεδομενα?


Κάποιο μενού λέει "Connect to aprs server"...δεν θυμάμε που ακριβώς αυτή τη χρονική στιγμή.

----------


## gravis

μεχρι εδω καλα, αλλα πως ζουμαρω στην Ελλαδα?, το ζοομ μαπ δεν μου κανει τιποτα, γιατι μου τα δειχνει ψειρες και δεν βγαζω ακρη.

----------


## atrias

το καλύτερα θα ήταν να βάλεις κάποιο χάρτη για την περιοχή που σε ενδιαφέρει
δες εδώ
http://www.ham.gr/gis/maps/

----------


## gravis

Δοκιμασα σημερα στον υπολογιστη το προγραμμα Digipan, και επαθα την πλακα μου, οτι πρεπει για αποδικωποιηση της διαμορφωσης PSK31 χωρις περιτους εξοπλισμους.
επισης στο youtube , Ο Κ7AGE ανεβαζει φοβερα tutorials ,αξιζει να τα δειτε

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 14 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και κατι αλλο
οι rotators που χρησιμοποιουνται στις κατευθυντικες κεραιες ως επι το πλειστον, ειναι αυτοματες? δηλαδη μπορει ο εξοπλισμος να τις γυριζει με βαση που ειναι το πιο  δυνατο σημα, ή η περιστροφη ειναι αποκλειστικα δικο σου θεμα?

----------


## sv1eex

Καλημέρα.Είναι πολύ καλο το digipan δες επίσης το mixw και το hamradiodeluxe.

Οχι δεν ειναι αυτόματες αλλά χειροκίνητες συνήθως. Μπορείς με ειδικά interfaces να τα κάνεις αυτόματα αν συνδεθούν με τον Η/Υ αλλά όχι προς τη μεριά που είναι το πιο δυνατό σήμα αλλά προς το μέρος που γνωρίζει ο υπολογιστής λόγω πχ του grid locator που έχει.

----------


## sv2evs

> Δ
> επισης στο youtube , Ο Κ7AGE ανεβαζει φοβερα tutorials ,αξιζει να τα δειτε


 :One thumb up: 

Πολύ καλός ο συνάδελφος, είχα δει τα βίντεο του για τον AO-51...

----------


## gravis

στο qrz.com ,πως ενημερωνω την database με το δικο μου call sign? εχω κανει registration στην σελιδα αλλα δεν με αφηνει να ενημερωσω την βαση δεδομενων..

----------


## Dagalidis

ΠΟΛΛΑ 73's από τον SY2SY ....  :One thumb up:   :Laughing: 
Kαι πολλά QSL & CQ DX ..... για το 2009 σε όλους σας  :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

η QSL cards, πρεπει να εχουν συγκεκριμενες διαστασεις? η πρεπει να ειναι μεσα σε λογικα πλαισια,π,χ στο μεγεθος μιας κλασικης φωτογραφιας

----------


## sv1eex

> ΠΟΛΛΑ 73's από τον SY2SY ....  
> Kαι πολλά QSL & CQ DX ..... για το 2009 σε όλους σας


Ευχαριστούμε και ανταποδίδουμε νάσαι καλά και εσύ ότι επιθυμείς φίλε αλλά έψαξα το διακριτικό αυτό και δεν το βρήκα πουθενά!!Τι ακριβώς είναι;

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 31 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> η QSL cards, πρεπει να εχουν συγκεκριμενες διαστασεις? η πρεπει να ειναι μεσα σε λογικα πλαισια,π,χ στο μεγεθος μιας κλασικης φωτογραφιας



Το συνιστώμενο από την IARU και διεθνώς αποδεκτό μέγεθος των καρτών QSL είναι 90x140 (+/-3) χιλιοστά.

http://www.raag.org/bureau_gr.html

----------


## atrias

> στο qrz.com ,πως ενημερωνω την database με το δικο μου call sign? εχω κανει registration στην σελιδα αλλα δεν με αφηνει να ενημερωσω την βαση δεδομενων..


την αρχική καταχώρηση πρέπει να την κάνει κάποιος που είναι ήδη γραμμένος μέσα στη βάση.
δώσε μου αν θέλεις το διακριτικό σου να κάνω την αρχική εγγραφή ή μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον μέσα από το forum του qrz.com να το κάνει.

----------


## gravis

> την αρχική καταχώρηση πρέπει να την κάνει κάποιος που είναι ήδη γραμμένος μέσα στη βάση.
> δώσε μου αν θέλεις το διακριτικό σου να κάνω την αρχική εγγραφή ή μπορείς να βρεις κάποιον μέσα από το forum του qrz.com να το κάνει.


SV4NWD

 :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 21 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Σε πιο ΙΟΤΑ Reference number ανηκω? εχει ολες τις ελληνικες ραδιοχωρες εκτος απο το SV4

----------


## sv1eex

> SV4NWD
> 
> 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 21 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> Σε πιο ΙΟΤΑ Reference number ανηκω? εχει ολες τις ελληνικες ραδιοχωρες εκτος απο το SV4


Μένεις σε νησί;Εκεί αναφέρεται ο αριθμός IOTA !

----------


## gravis

να θεσω και καποια αλλα ερωτηματα 
ειδα στο dxzone , οτι υπαρχουν καποια προγραμματα για weather fax , δηλαδη να λαμβανεις τις μετεωρολογικες φωτογραφιες τον δορυφορων  αν δεν κανω λαθος στα 137mhz.
εχουμε την δυνατοτητα-δικαιωμα να λαμβανουμε μετεωρολογικες φωτογραφιες? εαν ναι με τι εξοπλισμο και κεραιες?
επιπλεον , ειδα οτι υπαρχει το Mode fax στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες μπαντες. Εχει να κανει με το κοινο ΦΑΞ ,και μπορεις να στελνεις-λαμβανεις κειμενο ? εαν ναι τι απαιτειτε επιπλεον να εχεις στον εξοπλισμο σου?

επισης για SSTV , τι προγραμμα προτεινετε για τον υπολογιστη για την ληψη και αποστολη?

ΑTV εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## sv1eex

> να θεσω και καποια αλλα ερωτηματα 
> ειδα στο dxzone , οτι υπαρχουν καποια προγραμματα για weather fax , δηλαδη να λαμβανεις τις μετεωρολογικες φωτογραφιες τον δορυφορων  αν δεν κανω λαθος στα 137mhz.
> εχουμε την δυνατοτητα-δικαιωμα να λαμβανουμε μετεωρολογικες φωτογραφιες? εαν ναι με τι εξοπλισμο και κεραιες?
> επιπλεον , ειδα οτι υπαρχει το Mode fax στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες μπαντες. Εχει να κανει με το κοινο ΦΑΞ ,και μπορεις να στελνεις-λαμβανεις κειμενο ? εαν ναι τι απαιτειτε επιπλεον να εχεις στον εξοπλισμο σου?
> 
> επισης για SSTV , τι προγραμμα προτεινετε για τον υπολογιστη για την ληψη και αποστολη?
> 
> ΑTV εχει δοκιμασει κανεις?


Πωπώ ερωτήσεις!!!! :Smile: 

1) Μπορούμε να λαμβάνουμε ελεύθερα το downlink των δορυφόρων NOAA αλλά προς θεού όχι να πατάμε εκεί!Οι εικόνες θα έχουν κάποια artifacts γιατί το εύρος εκπομπής στους μετεωρολογικούς δορυφόρους είναι μεγαλύτερο από το εύρος που λαμβάνουν το 99% των πομποδεκτών μας.

2) Χρειάζεται ότι κεραιοσύστημα φτιάξει κάποιος για λήψη από LEO δορυφόρους στην μπάντα των 144 ΜΗΖ. Aφου δεν εκπέμπουμε εκεί δεν έχει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά η λήψη στην απολαβή.

3) Το mode αυτό υπάρχει αλλά δεν πολυχρησιμοποιείται από την εμπειρία μου....κάποιος όμως ραδιοακροατής από την κρήτη έχει μαζέψει πολλές λήψεις εδώ: http://hfsurfing.blogspot.com/ Πρέπει να βρεις ένα πρόγραμμα που να το υποστηρίζει, ένα ιντερφέις για ψηφιακά και ένα πομποδέκτη βραχέων.

4) Προτείνω το Hamradio deluxe ανεπιφύλακτα για τα περισσότερα ψηφιακά ραδιοερασιτεχνικά modes.

5) Nαι στα uhf αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί ενδιαφερόμενοι

----------


## gravis

κοιτωντας την σελιδα που αναφερεις για τον κρητικο ραδιοακροατη, ειδα οτι υπαρχει και η κατηγορια SWL (Shortwave listeners) , εβλεπα αυτον τον ορο στο ιντερνετ αλλα δεν καταλαβαινα τα αρχικα τους, παντως απο οτι καταλαβα αποτελουν νομιμη κατηγορια(?), υποθετω οτι εχουν αδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη,τωρα δεν ξερω ισως στο εξωτερικο υπαρχει αλλα κατηγορια αδειας γι αυτους που δεν μπορουν να εκπεψουν ,αλλα μονο για ληψη .. εκτος αν αναφερονται απλως στην ληψη των βραχεων του ραδιοφωνου...

----------


## sv1eex

Φιλε μου είναι μεγάλη ιστορία στην Ελλάδα δεν ισχύει σαν υπόσταση ο ραδιοακροατής και μάλιστα με την διάταξη που απαγορεύει την χρήση σκάνερ το θάψανε τελείως το χόμπυ της ραδιοακρόασης ανευ άδειας ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Στο εξωτερικό που οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι κομπλεξικοί υπάρχει με την έννοια που είπες swl (shortwave listeners) και θέλει και αυτό μια τυπική εύκολη αδεια.

----------


## atrias

> SV4NWD


Σε πρόσθεσα στη βάση του qrz
κάνε ΑΜΕΣΑ *Update the basic callsign data* γιατί δεν ήξερα το όνομά σου και έβαλα ότι να 'ναι και θα μας κράξουν!!  :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

> Φιλε μου είναι μεγάλη ιστορία στην Ελλάδα δεν ισχύει σαν υπόσταση ο ραδιοακροατής και μάλιστα με την διάταξη που απαγορεύει την χρήση σκάνερ το θάψανε τελείως το χόμπυ της ραδιοακρόασης ανευ άδειας ραδιοερασιτέχνη. Στο εξωτερικό που οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι κομπλεξικοί υπάρχει με την έννοια που είπες swl (shortwave listeners) και θέλει και αυτό μια τυπική εύκολη αδεια.


Θυμάμε κάποτε το είχα ψάξει...αλλά ήταν ότι να νε οι πληροφορίες που είχα...ασχολούμουν με τα cb και ήθελα να αγοράσω δέκτη βραχέων, αλλά κάποιος με σταμάτησε και μου σύστησε να βγάλω άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## gravis

> Σε πρόσθεσα στη βάση του qrz
> κάνε ΑΜΕΣΑ *Update the basic callsign data* γιατί δεν ήξερα το όνομά σου και έβαλα ότι να 'ναι και θα μας κράξουν!!


 
οκ το διορθωσα!, ευχαριστω που με εκανες add.

------
Μπορει κανεις να μου στειλει την QSL card μπρος -πισω να παρω μια εικονα-ιδεα?

----------


## sv1eex

Δες μερικές εδώ φιλε μου:

http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el...89%CE%BD&gbv=2

----------


## gravis

ευχαριστω SV1eex,

και κατι αλλο, παρατηρω στην DXCC list ,με τις ραδιοχωρες, οτι το SV5, SV9 , SV/athos , τα θεωρει ξεχωριστες ραδιοχωρες. Γιατι? , ενταξει για το αγιο ορος το καταλαβαινω γιατι ειναι αλλο κρατος, αλλα τα νησια γιατι? με βαση αυτο θεωρητικα εγω κανει DX με την κρητη ασχετα που ειμαστε στην ιδια χωρα. 
και αν βρισκομαι σε νησια του SV5 ,πως θα πρεπει να επικοινωνω?

----------


## sv1eex

Νάσαι καλά!

Αν μιλάς με εξωτερικό και είσαι στη Ρόδο πχ πρέπει να πεις SV5/SV4NWD και στην Κρήτη SV9/SV4NWD για να είσαι σωστός (ή το SV5/9 στο τέλος!) Δεν μετράνε οι επαφές φυσικά μέσω επαναλήπτη για όσους το κάνουν, μόνο direct! Tώρα για τα νησιά  μάλλον το κάνανε για να προκαλέσουν το ενδιαφέρον για να βγουν ραδιοερασιτέχνες από εκεί αλλά δεν ξέρω πραγματικά τους λόγους και αν είναι και κάτι άλλο...
Οσο για το SV/A είναι πονεμένη ιστορία για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό και θα γίνω πάρα πολύ κακός αν την πω όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι προσωπικά.

----------


## gravis

και κατι αλλο , αυτα τα ΑΜ PLL και FM PLL , που βλεπω να πουλανε, τι ειναι και τι κανουν??

----------


## sv1eex

> και κατι αλλο , αυτα τα ΑΜ PLL και FM PLL , που βλεπω να πουλανε, τι ειναι και τι κανουν??



Ειναι για όσους θέλουν να φτιάξουν ραδιοσταθμό στα AM και στα FM. Δεν είναι για το δικό μας χόμπυ!

----------


## gravis

Νικηφορε, πες μας την αποψη σου για το ζητημα του αγιου ορους. καλο ειναι να συζηταμε και τετοια θεματα περα απο καθαρα τεχνικα

----------


## sv1eex

Φίλε μου επειδή θα προσβάλω πιθανόν άτομα που συμβολίζουν κάτι για κάποιους προτιμώ να λέω μόνο καλά πράγματα  αν έχω να πω αλλιώς προτιμώ να μην μιλάω. Θα τα πούμε κατ'ιδίαν ίσως κάποτε! Είμαι πάντως σίγουρος πως κάποια πράγματα θα τα καταλάβεις μόνος σου ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## Dagalidis

SORRY για το TYPO..... :Whistle: 
Eίμαι ο SV2SY και ΟΧΙ SY2SY.. :Laughing:

----------


## gravis

αν ησουν ο SY2SY ,το πιο πιθανον να ησουν κανενας ραδιοφαρος, επαναληπτης, καμια βραχονησιδα ,  :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

> SORRY για το TYPO.....
> Eίμαι ο SV2SY και ΟΧΙ SY2SY..


Και περίμενα κάποιος να πει για το callsign...λέω...δεν μπορεί, κάποιος θα το προσέξει... :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

το συναντω συχνα, και τωρα που πηγα να περασω τα στοιχεια μου στο Hamcall.net  , αναφερει το εξης, 
QSL ( direct, bureau, qsl manager .)     , αυτο το qsl manager , τι ειναι? εχουμε τετοιον manager στην Ελλαδα?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 37 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

και κατι αλλο, υπαρχει μεθοδος πιστοποιησεις τις QSL card, που σε στελνει καποιος, η που στελνεις σε καποιον? γιατι μπορω να στελνω μαιμουδες καρτες σε ολους . αυτο θα μου πειτε μετραει πιο πολυ σε contests ,αλλα ειναι ακαδημαικη ερωτηση ,για να μαθαινω...

----------


## sv1eex

1)Είναι ο συνάδελφος που αναλαμβάνει να στέλνει τις κάρτες που έχεις εσύ σε οποιονδήποτε μίλησες και να σου μεταβιβάζει τις κάρτες όσων μίλησες. Θα ήθελες έναν qsl manager αν πχ δεν θες να γραφτείς για κάποιον λόγο στην εθνική σου ένωση ή αν πήγαινες σε ένα event και αναλάμβανες τις κάρτες του event αλλά δεν σε σύμφερε κάτι τέτοιο να σε εξυπηρετήσει πάλι το buro της χώρας σου. Επίσης μπορεί να είσαι γραμμένος σε ένα buro και να έχεις εκεί ένα manager που θα σου προωθεί πιο γρήγορα τις κάρτες σου αν βαριέσαι  να πηγαίνεις συχνά.


2)Υπάρχει το www.eqsl.cc και το lotw.

----------


## gravis

παρατηρω συχνα οι κατασκευαστες να λενε οτι το ταδε μηχανημα τους ειναι εφοδιασμενο με DSP 32bit, τι διαφορα κανει το DSP , με καποιο μηχανημα που δεν θα το ειχε?

----------


## emeliss

Ένας επεξεργαστής είναι (digital signal processor). Κάνει την ψηφιακή επεξεργασία σήματος με μέγιστο μήκος λέξης (αριθμό bit) αυτόν που αναφέρει.

Αν είχες ένα καθαρά αναλογικό σύστημα δεν θα χρειαζόταν.

----------


## gravis

και κατι αλλο, απορω γιατι δεν μπορουν να εκπεψουν οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στις συχνοτητες των CB. και θα πρεπει να πληρωνεις παραβολα παλι για να βγαλεις ξεχωριστα αδεια..

----------


## atrias

ακριβώς για το λόγο που είπες! για να πληρώνεις πάλι παράβολα!

----------


## sv2evs

> και κατι αλλο, απορω γιατι δεν μπορουν να εκπεψουν οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στις συχνοτητες των CB. και θα πρεπει να πληρωνεις παραβολα παλι για να βγαλεις ξεχωριστα αδεια..


Μεγάλη πίκρα...τι ψάχνεις...το είπες...παράβολα.

----------


## gravis

παρατηρω την ναυαρχιδα τις Yaesu, to FT DX 9000 , να εχει τιμη που να πλησιαζει τα 10.000 ευρω!!
ενταξει ειπαμε χομπυ θα κανουμε, δεν θα αγορασουμε αυτοκινητο!
Μηπως το εχουν παραξηλωσει καπως οι βιομηχανιες, η πατανε στο ψωνιο των λιγων?

----------


## atrias

μάλλον το 2ο  :Smile:

----------


## sv2evs

> η πατανε στο ψωνιο των λιγων?


10.000 ευρώ εγώ θα έδινα ΜΟΝΟ αν μου περίσευσαν...

----------


## sv1eex

Παίρνεις αμάξι με αυτά τα λεφτά!!!

Προσωπικά αν είχα να τα σκάσω ή ο αης βασίλης ήταν αληθινός και μάλιστα κάτω από το 1/5 της τιμής του 9000 θα έπαιρνα αυτό http://www.flex-radio.com/Products.a...c=f5k_features

Πατάει κάτω πιστεύω σε χαρακτηριστικά κάθε ναυαρχίδα της ICOM/YAESU/ELECRAFT.

Ομως το παν είναι παιδιά η κεραία και όχι αυτά!

----------


## sv2evs

> Ομως το παν είναι παιδιά η κεραία και όχι αυτά!


Θυμάμε όταν έκανα μαθήματα για να πάρω την άδεια, ο τότε δάσκαλος μας ο SV2JJ (Χάρης) μας έλεγε το ίδιο ακριβώς :One thumb up: ...είναι απο τα λίγα πράγματα που μου έχουν μείνει απο τα μαθήματα :Embarassed:  (μας έκανε κυρίως cw).

----------


## gravis

Sv1eex, ειδα το μηχανημα αυτο που εδωσες στο λινκ σου. Στηριζεται σε υπολογιστη, αν και πιο παλια ετυχε να διαβασω κατι γι αυτους τους tranceivers -υπολγιστες , δεν το εδωσα πολυ σημασια.
αλλα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι βλεπω ειναι καλη φαση, γιατι εχεις απεριοριστες δυνατοτητες, το αναβαθμιζεις ευκολα και γρηγορα σε οτι καινουριο κυκλοφορει. σε σχεση με τους κατασκευαστες που ειναι κλειστου τυπου και δεν περνουν αλλη αναβαθμιση οποτε το πουλας καποια στιγμη.

το ερωτημα ειναι , τι υποστηριξει υπαρχει σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα, μιας και η βαση των χρηστων τους δεν ειναι μεγαλη, και αυτο μαλλον φταιει οτι δεν εχει την σωστη προωθηση απο τους κατασκευαστες.
κατα ποσο θα βρεις λογισμικο που να ανανεωνετε γιατι ολη η λειτουργια τους παταει στο λογισμικο. 
ποσο ευκολο ειναι . Και κατι ακομα, αν ειναι ευκολο σε ενα υπαρχον κλασικο PC, μπορεις να προσθεσεις μια εσωτερικη καρτουλα , η μια εξωτερικη USB συσκευη, και με το καταλληλο λογισμικο να εχεις εναν πομποδεκτη?

----------------
στην ιστοσελιδα www.radiomagazine.com , του γνωστου περιοδικου ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνιες, να αναφερω οτι πρωτον η σελιδα ειναι απαραδεκτη - Πεπαλαιωμένη, δεν προσφερει καμμια ενημερωση για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνη.
επειδη ισως ειναι η μοναδικη ελληνικη σελιδα που προσφερει Greek callbook, αυτο δεν δουλευει.
ο λογος ειναι οτι για να προσθεσεις ενα callsign ,πρεπει να κανεις εγγραφη, ελα ομως που δεν κανει εγγραφη με τιποτα, ουτε οταν πατησα υπενθυμηση κωδικου δεν λειτουργει.
εμαιλ για επικοινωνια που εστειλα εδω και καιρο (αμφιβαλω αν πηγε το εμαιλ) , αν υποθεσω οτι λειτουργει δεν απαντηθηκε ποτε. Συν οτι εδω και μηνες οσο καιρο δηλαδη κανω καμμια φορα επισκεψη βγαζει προβλημα με το API τις Google...

----------


## atrias

υπάρχει αυτή η εταιρία http://www.winradio.co.uk/ αλλά όπως βλέπω φτιάχνει μόνο δέκτες

----------


## sv1eex

> Θυμάμε όταν έκανα μαθήματα για να πάρω την άδεια, ο τότε δάσκαλος μας ο SV2JJ (Χάρης) μας έλεγε το ίδιο ακριβώς...είναι απο τα λίγα πράγματα που μου έχουν μείνει απο τα μαθήματα (μας έκανε κυρίως cw).


Mπράβο φίλε για τον δάσκαλο SV2JJ Αυτός είναι ELMER με μεγάλα fonts!RESPECT!!!

----------


## sv2evs

Θυμάμε τον είχα ακούσει να κάνει επαφή σε cw...είχα μείνει "κουλούρι"...ελπίζω να είναι καλά στην υγεία του μόνο...

----------


## sv1eex

Εγώ πάντως ψήνομαι για αυτά εδώ:




http://www.wsplc.com/acatalog/SOFTROCK-RXTX.html

Mε €114.88 + μεταφορικά και λίγη προσωπική εργασία με κολλήσεις έχω ένα πομποδέκτη στο laptop μου σε QRP ισχύ που πατάει κάτω σχεδόν όλα τα μηχανάκια του εμπορίου στη λήψη με τιμές άνω των 3000€ και με δυνατότητες από το λογισμικό τους που κυριολεκτικά τα σπάνε.

Εναλλακτικά καποιος μπορεί να ριξει σε ένα δεύτερο Usb αυτό το USB-Controlled Synthesizer http://www.sdr-kits.net/ 

Άν έχει κάποιος φίλος σας κάτι τέτοιο έστω και σαν δέκτη αξίζει να βάλετε δίπλα του οποιοδήποτε μηχανάκι έχετε για βραχέα στην ίδια κεραία και να δείτε την διαφορά....

----------


## costas_mw

Γειά σας συνάδελφοι. Παρακολουθώ το νήμα απλά δεν συμμετέχω λόγω αρκετού qrl τον τελευταίο καιρό. Οφείλω συγχαρητήρια στον Σπύρο και τον Νικηφόρο για το ενδιαφέρον τους κρατώντας έτσι το νήμα ενεργό αλλά παράλληλα και πολύ ενημερωτικό. Να μπώ στο θέμα. Ποιό cluster client προτείνετε ρε παιδιά. Δουλεύω το DxLink αλλά και το κατά τα άλλα ωραίο cluster που ενσωματώνει το Logger32 όμως μου άρεσε το xdx που υπάρχει σε πολλές διανομές Linux το οποίο παρουσιάζει και το όνομα της ραδιοχώρας, βέβαια φαντάζομαι δεν είναι άκρως ενημερωμένο αλλά δίνει μία εικόνα του σταθμού που καλεί ιδίως όταν επρόκειτω για call που δεν το έχουμε δεί ούτε στον ύπνο μας  :Razz: . Δυστυχώς το xdx δεν έχει γραφτεί και για x86 platform. Μήπως έχετε κάποιο υπόψη σας με το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό???? 73 de SV4FFL

----------


## sv2evs

> Άν έχει κάποιος φίλος σας κάτι τέτοιο έστω και σαν δέκτη αξίζει να βάλετε δίπλα του οποιοδήποτε μηχανάκι έχετε για βραχέα στην ίδια κεραία και να δείτε την διαφορά....


Θέλουμε report με την πρώτη ευακαιρία...φυσικά όπως είπαμε το a και το z (α και ω) είναι η κεραία...πάντως αν λειτουργεί σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό, ψήνομαι να πάρω και εγώ ένα τέτοιο.

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 15 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μήπως έχετε κάποιο υπόψη σας με το συγκεκριμένο χαρακτηριστικό???? 73 de SV4FFL


το Swisslog το δοκίμασες μήπως κάνει αυτό που θέλεις; Έχω ακούσει (μόνο) ότι είναι πολύ καλό (και λίγο δισχρηστο)

----------


## costas_mw

Σπύρο το Swisslog το έιχα κοιτάξει παλιά αλλά απ ότι ξέρω είναι με αγορά.

----------


## sv1eex

Κώστα προτείνω το Hamradio deluxe  :Smile: ) Κάνει ότι ζήτησες και ακόμα παραπάνω!

Σπύρο για κριτικές δες εδώ του βάζουν 5 στα 5 : http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/7134. Είναι κρίμα που δεν είσαι Αθήνα για λίγο υπάρχουν αρκετοί πορωμένοι συνάδελφοι που πέταξαν τους πομποδέκτες τους και παίζουν στα βραχέα μόνο με αυτό. Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο σε ένα μικρό κουτάκι να φτιάξεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο σκέλος από στάδια μέχρι τα 100W ή τα όσα W πιστεύεις πως σου χρειάζονται για να βγεις στον αέρα. Προσωπικά έκανα επαφή με Αθηναίο συνάδελφο ο οποίος έβγαζε αν θυμάμαι καλά γύρω στο μισό βατάκι στα 160μ με ένα sdrάκι και με το μικρόφωνο του πισι ακουγόταν τέλεια απλά με πολύ χαμηλό σήμα.

Φωτογραφίες για το τι λαμβάνεις με το ταχυδρομείο και πως το φτιάχνεις : http://geekswithblogs.net/dnoderer/gallery/8589.aspx

Δείτε και το λογισμικό (ανοικτό φυσικά!  :Wink:  ) για τα παραπάνω πομποδεκτάκια : http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...3.exe&85886044

μπορείτε να το τρέξετε και χωρίς το hardware για να δείτε τι χάνετε  :Wink: 

Υπάρχει και για Linux! Πιστεύω φίλοι μου πως το μέλλον βρίσκεται σε αυτά τα πραγματάκια που είναι κακά τα ψέματα πάρα πολύ φτηνά για αυτά που προσφέρουν.

----------


## sv2evs

Μας ανάβεις φωτιές πρωϊ-πρωϊ συνάδελφε !!   :One thumb up: 

73

υ.γ θέλει κολλητήρι απο ότι βλέπω...μάλλον θα επιστρατεύσω έναν συνάδελφο.

----------


## sv1eex

Νάσαι καλά φίλε Σπύρο και καλά DX σου εύχομαι !Ενημέρωσε μας μόλις το παραλάβεις το "παιχνιδάκι" και βγεις στον αέρα να σε "κάνω" και από λινουξοπισι και από το γουιντοουζοπισι !!

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 12 λεπτά και 50 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Eπίσης ένα κορυφαίο πραγματικά προγραμματάκι είναι το Winrad.

http://digilander.libero.it/i2phd/winrad/

Μπορείτε να το τρεξετε και χωρίς το sdr φυσικά επίσης για να δείτε τι κάνει!

----------


## gravis

δοκιμαζοντας το Winrad ,μπορω να πω οτι ηταν αρκετα εφφετζιδικο, και στην αρχη δυσκολευτικα να το καταλαβω, το κακο ειναι οτι δεν παιζει με ψηφιακα Mode, γιατι εχω ενα προηχογραφημενο δειγμα 20 λεπτων απο PSK31 και συνηθως με αυτο πειραματιζομαι.
το PowerSDR δεν μου εγκατασταθηκε καν, μου ζητουσε το .Net framework 1.1 (!), ενω εγω εχω ειδη το framework 3.5. Ισως καποια ασυμβατοτητα λογω του οτι το πηγα να το εγκαταστησω απο Vista 64bit ., θα το δοκιμασω σε 32βιτ και θα σας πω

----------


## costas_mw

> Κώστα προτείνω το Hamradio deluxe ) Κάνει ότι ζήτησες και ακόμα παραπάνω!
> 
> Σπύρο για κριτικές δες εδώ του βάζουν 5 στα 5 : http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/7134. Είναι κρίμα που δεν είσαι Αθήνα για λίγο υπάρχουν αρκετοί πορωμένοι συνάδελφοι που πέταξαν τους πομποδέκτες τους και παίζουν στα βραχέα μόνο με αυτό. Είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο σε ένα μικρό κουτάκι να φτιάξεις ένα ολοκληρωμένο σκέλος από στάδια μέχρι τα 100W ή τα όσα W πιστεύεις πως σου χρειάζονται για να βγεις στον αέρα. Προσωπικά έκανα επαφή με Αθηναίο συνάδελφο ο οποίος έβγαζε αν θυμάμαι καλά γύρω στο μισό βατάκι στα 160μ με ένα sdrάκι και με το μικρόφωνο του πισι ακουγόταν τέλεια απλά με πολύ χαμηλό σήμα.
> 
> Φωτογραφίες για το τι λαμβάνεις με το ταχυδρομείο και πως το φτιάχνεις : http://geekswithblogs.net/dnoderer/gallery/8589.aspx
> 
> Δείτε και το λογισμικό (ανοικτό φυσικά!  ) για τα παραπάνω πομποδεκτάκια : http://sourceforge.net/project/downl...3.exe&85886044
> 
> μπορείτε να το τρέξετε και χωρίς το hardware για να δείτε τι χάνετε 
> ...


Να 'σαι καλά Νικηφόρε. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι εννοούσες το qrz lookup που έχει το cluster του HamRadioDeluxe κατόπιν είδα την σχετική επιλογή απο το setup για Country Name. Και να φανταστείς ότι το είχα εγκατεστημένο απο τότε που πήρα την άδεια απλά δεν το δούλεψα ποτέ για logbook γιατί είχα κολήσει με το Logger32 το οποίο αν και πάρα πολύ καλό νομίζω ότι πάσχει στο ποιό σημαντικό, στη βάση δεδομένων. Έχω αρκετά κρασαρίσματα του Logfile και είχα αρχίσει να ανυσηχώ. Η βάση του Hamradio Deluxe είναι αξιόπιστή? Και κάτι τελευταίο. Απο την πρώτη έκδοση είχα ένα πρόβλημα με το HamradioDeluxe (ήταν και ο κύριος λόγος που δεν το χρησιμοποιούσα). Ανοίγοντάς το δεν συμβαδίζει η συχνότητα με αυτή του FT-920. Με τον καιρό είδα ότι πατώντας το VFO B και μετά ξανά το VFO A απο το πρόγραμμα, μόνο τότε είχα σωστό συγχρονισμό αλλά όταν έκλεινα το πρόγραμμα έπρεπε να το ξανακάνω. Έχεις παρόμοιο πρόβλημα? Και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ. 73

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σας φίλοι μου και καλημέρα!

Λοιπόν Κώστα πρέπει να κάνεις τα εξής:

1) Βάλε 1 προς 1 καλώδιο σειριακής και όχι Null-cable

2) ΜΗΝ βάζεις autodetect την com και την ταχύτητα στην αρχή του Hamradio deluxe αλλά ρύθμισε το όπως και στο μηχανάκι.

3) Κατέβασε την τελευταία έκδοση του προγράμματος.

Πες μου αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα!

Το Logger το πέταξα γιατί έγινε η αφορμή να χάσω πάνω από 9000 qso's πριν χρόνια και τώρα ψάχνω από τις κάρτες που έχω λάβει να καταλάβω ποιον έκανα πότε.... :Sad:  φυσικά και το πρόβλημα στη βάση κληρονομήθηκε και στο backup που έπαιρνα δηλαδή πιάστο αυγό και κούρευτο . Το ίδιο μου είπε και συνάδελφος που έγινε ρεζίλι και αυτός (όπως και εγώ) αλλά αυτός πιο πολύ γιατί του κράσαρε το log από dxpedition.

Με τα mdb αρχεία του hamradio deluxe δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα !

73!!

----------


## costas_mw

Νικηφόρε και πάλι σ'ευχαριστώ. Εχτές βράδι πειραματιζόμουν ποιό σοβαρά για να λύσω το πρόβλημα που σου προανέφερα μιας και είμαι έτοιμος να κάνω το HamradioDeluxe το βασικό Logger πρόγραμμα μου.Ήδη το καλώδιο και οι ρυθμίσεις της σειριακής ήταν όπως μου πρότεινες. το κοιτάω όμως και θα σ΄ενημερώσω. Να 'σαι καλά γιατί σίγουρα με πρόλαβες απο ανάλογο ατύχημα με το Logger32. Ο θεός σ΄έστειλε  :One thumb up:  :Smile:

----------


## sv1eex

Νάσαι καλά Κώστα πές μας αν δουλεψε μόνο να το ψάξω αλλιώς!!  :Smile: 





> δοκιμαζοντας το Winrad ,μπορω να πω οτι ηταν αρκετα εφφετζιδικο, και στην αρχη δυσκολευτικα να το καταλαβω, το κακο ειναι οτι δεν παιζει με ψηφιακα Mode, γιατι εχω ενα προηχογραφημενο δειγμα 20 λεπτων απο PSK31 και συνηθως με αυτο πειραματιζομαι.
> το PowerSDR δεν μου εγκατασταθηκε καν, μου ζητουσε το .Net framework 1.1 (!), ενω εγω εχω ειδη το framework 3.5. Ισως καποια ασυμβατοτητα λογω του οτι το πηγα να το εγκαταστησω απο Vista 64bit ., θα το δοκιμασω σε 32βιτ και θα σας πω


Φίλε μου για δες εδώ: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

Υποστηρίζει TabletPC; Windows 2000; Windows 2000 Advanced Server; Windows 2000 Professional Edition ; Windows 2000 Server; Windows 2000 Service Pack 2; Windows 2000 Service Pack 3; Windows 2000 Service Pack 4; Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 for Itanium-based Systems; Windows Server 2003 x64 editions; Windows Server 2003, Datacenter Edition for 64-Bit Itanium-Based Systems; Windows Server 2003, Datacenter x64 Edition; Windows Server 2003, Enterprise Edition for Itanium-based Systems; Windows Server 2003, Enterprise x64 Edition; Windows Server 2003, Standard x64 Edition; Windows Server 2008 Datacenter; Windows Server 2008 Enterprise; Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems; Windows Server 2008 Standard; Windows Vista Business; Windows Vista Business 64-bit edition; Windows Vista Enterprise; Windows Vista Enterprise 64-bit edition; Windows Vista Home Basic; Windows Vista Home Basic 64-bit edition; Windows Vista Home Premium; Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit edition; Windows Vista Starter; Windows Vista Ultimate; Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit edition; Windows XP; Windows XP Home Edition ; Windows XP Media Center Edition; Windows XP Professional Edition ; Windows XP Professional x64 Edition ; Windows XP Service Pack 1; Windows XP Service Pack 2

Το ΛΣ σου είναι στη λίστα; 

Το .ΝΕΤ Framework 3.5 μπορεί να το έχεις ήδη αλλά δεν έχει κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες του 1.1 οπότε πρέπει να βάλεις και τα 2 μέσα. Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα επικάλυψης με το 3.5 sp1 Μπορείς να το βάλεις άφοβα.

----------


## gravis

Το νετ φραμεγουορκ 1.1 δεν λειτουργησε σε 64 βιτ συστημα, παρολα αυτα οπως ελεγα και πιο πανω το δοκιμασα σε 32βιτ βιστα και ολα οκ, λειτουργησε. Μου φανηκε πιο ολοκληρωμενο το Powersdr αλλα θελει  περισσοτερο χρονο εξοικιωσης.

το ερωτημα μου γενικα με το Defined radio software ειναι η υποστηριξη τους, και το μελλον τους οσον αφορα την αναβαθμιση τους.  Βλεπω οτι φτιαχνονται απο εναν πεπειραμενο ραδιοερασιτεχνη σε συνεργασια με ακομα εναν. Λογικο ειναι αυτοι καποια στιγμη να φτασουν σε ενα τελμα λογω η μη τεχνικης καταρτισης η χρονου. Το θετικο ειναι οτι δινουν το πηγαιο κωδικα , αλλα ενα ακομα ερωτημα που γεννιεται ειναι ποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης γνωριζει τοσο καλα απο προγραμματισμο και στο σημειο να εξελιξει το προγραμμα, απο την ωρα που δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη βαση χρηστων?

----------


## sv1eex

> το ερωτημα μου γενικα με το Defined radio software ειναι η υποστηριξη τους, και το μελλον τους οσον αφορα την αναβαθμιση τους.  Βλεπω οτι φτιαχνονται απο εναν πεπειραμενο ραδιοερασιτεχνη σε συνεργασια με ακομα εναν. Λογικο ειναι αυτοι καποια στιγμη να φτασουν σε ενα τελμα λογω η μη τεχνικης καταρτισης η χρονου. Το θετικο ειναι οτι δινουν το πηγαιο κωδικα , αλλα ενα ακομα ερωτημα που γεννιεται ειναι ποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης γνωριζει τοσο καλα απο προγραμματισμο και στο σημειο να εξελιξει το προγραμμα, απο την ωρα που δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη βαση χρηστων?


Πολύ σωστά αν δούμε μόνο το Softrock. Υπάρχουν όμως και εταιρίες που τα φτιάχνουν πχ η Flex http://www.flex-radio.com/, αυτοί εδώ : http://microtelecom.it/perseus/, η Icom http://www.icomamerica.com/en/produc...0/default.aspx ...δεν θυμάμαι άλλες πιστεύω να υπάρχουν !

Η αλήθεια είναι πως πολλοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες γνωρίζουν από προγραμματισμό από ότι φαίνεται στο εξωτερικό και προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα γίνονται καλύτερα και στο λογισμικό και στο υλικό. Πιστεύω επίσης πως όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα μεγαλώνει η βάση χρηστών ιδίως με νέους σε ηλικία ραδιοερασιτέχνες   :Smile:

----------


## gravis

Ενα στοιχειο που με απασχολησε ιδιαιτερα ,ειδικα τωρα νικηφορε που ειπες οτι μεγαλωνει η βαση χρηστων ειναι  οταν χρησιμοποιωντας τα εργαλεια τις Google για να δω ποσοι στο κοσμο κανουν αναζητηση  οσον αφορα τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο, ποιες λεξεις κλειδια χρησιμοποιουν, ποιες χωρες ειναι στις πρωτες λιστες, τα αποτελεσματα ηταν, οτι υπαρχει μια συνεχης πτωτικη πορεια στην αναζητηση απο το 2004 εως το 2008, οι πρωτες χωρες ηταν μαλαισια, αμερικη, αγγλια, γερμανια , οι κυριες αναζητησεις ηταν "ham radio" , "amateur radio" , "Yaesu" , και για την Ελλαδα δεν υπηρχαν φυσικα στατιστικα στοιχεια λογω του οτι ο αριθμος των ανθρωπων που κανουν αναζητησεις ειναι παρα πολυ μικρος οσον αφορα τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο.
Επιπλεον σε ενα αρθρο ξενο, διαβασα οτι στην αμερικη το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ραδιοερασιτεχνων ειναι απο μεσηλικες εως υπερηλικες, και σκεφτονται οτι δεν υπαρχει νεος κοσμος να τους αντικαταστηση.
Απο δικιες μου παρατηρησεις, ερευνωντας το χωρο σαν νεος,  βλεπω οτι ολοι αυτοι που δημιουργουν εργο στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο και δεν ειναι ας το πουμε απλως "χαμηλου επιπεδου" χομπιστες, ειναι παλιοι στο χωρο και εννοειτε μεγαλη σε ηλικια.

Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?

----------


## sv2evs

> Απο δικιες μου παρατηρησεις, ερευνωντας το χωρο σαν νεος,  βλεπω οτι ολοι αυτοι που δημιουργουν εργο στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο και δεν ειναι ας το πουμε απλως "χαμηλου επιπεδου" χομπιστες, ειναι παλιοι στο χωρο και εννοειτε μεγαλη σε ηλικια.
> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας?


Συνήθως εδώ στην Ελλάδα, οι περισσότεροι είναι νέοι/είμαστε νεότεροι ηλικίας...

----------


## gravis

ως γνωστον ο καθε πομποδεκτης εχει απο πισω υποδοχη για την γειωση, γειωνετε εσεις καθολου τον δεκτη και αν ναι που?
επισης ενα αμερικανικο περιοδικο εχει την ονομασια QST, αλλα δεν το βρισκω πουθενα στον κώδικα Q το τι σημαινει, γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## sv2evs

> ως γνωστον ο καθε πομποδεκτης εχει απο πισω υποδοχη για την γειωση, γειωνετε εσεις καθολου τον δεκτη και αν ναι που?


Εγώ έχω τραβήξει απο το hf μου στο τροφοδοτικό ένα καλώδιο που είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορώ να κάνω αυτή την στιγμή. Κανονικά χρειάζεται σωστή γείωση σε σημείο που να γειώνεται όντως (π.χ σωλήνας ύδρευσης της οικοδομής).

----------


## sv1eex

> επισης ενα αμερικανικο περιοδικο εχει την ονομασια QST, αλλα δεν το βρισκω πουθενα στον κώδικα Q το τι σημαινει, γνωριζει κανεις?


Σημαίνει γενική κλήση προς όλους τους σταθμούς που ακούνε σε μια συχνότητα

----------


## costas_mw

> Εγώ έχω τραβήξει απο το hf μου στο τροφοδοτικό ένα καλώδιο που είναι το ελάχιστο που μπορώ να κάνω αυτή την στιγμή. Κανονικά χρειάζεται σωστή γείωση σε σημείο που να γειώνεται όντως (π.χ σωλήνας ύδρευσης της οικοδομής).


Οι σωλήνες ύδρευσης δεν είναι ικανοποιητική γείωση για τα σημερινά δεδομένα μιας και όλες πλέον οι παροχές έχουν ασυνέχειες λόγω pvc σωληνώσεων. Πολλές φορές μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί βρόγχος ο οποίος να δημιουργήσει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα όπως θόρυβος αλλά ακόμη και ηλεκτροπληξία απο κάποια διαρροή η οποία μπορεί να διοχετευτεί στο rig απο κακή γείωση για τους λόγους που προανέφερα. Καλύτερη γείωση είναι η RF γείωση, ούτε κάν η ηλεκτρολογική που έχουν όλες οι ηλεκτ. εγκαταστάσεις, η οποία αποτελείτε απο 3 ράβδους σε διάταξη ισοσκελούς τριγώνου με πλευρές 3μ η κάθε μια. Προσωπικά λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου έχω δημιουργήσει ελνα σύστημα ισοσκελούς με πλευρές 1,5μ και ράβδους των 1,5μέτρων. Η απόσταση τώρα του rig απο το τρίγωνο γείωσης δεν πρέπει κανονικά να είναι μεγαλύτερη του 1/5 του μήκους κύματος που θα εκπέμψουμε, πράγμα βέβαια άπιαστο για συχνότητες άνω των 20 μέτρων. Εκεί πρέπει κανονικά να υπάρχει συντονιστικό που να συντονίζει κάθε φορά την γείωση όπως και  την κεραία αλλά σε περιπτώσεις σωστής προσαρμογής την κεραίας δεν θα χρειαστεί αυτό.

----------


## atrias

> επισης ενα αμερικανικο περιοδικο εχει την ονομασια QST, αλλα δεν το βρισκω πουθενα στον κώδικα Q το τι σημαινει, γνωριζει κανεις?





> In December, 1915 the American Radio Relay League began publication of a magazine titled QST, named after the Q code for "General call to all stations".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Q_code

----------


## sv2evs

> Προσωπικά λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου έχω δημιουργήσει ελνα σύστημα ισοσκελούς με πλευρές 1,5μ και ράβδους των 1,5μέτρων. Η απόσταση τώρα του rig απο το τρίγωνο γείωσης δεν πρέπει κανονικά να είναι μεγαλύτερη του 1/5 του μήκους κύματος που θα εκπέμψουμε, πράγμα βέβαια άπιαστο για συχνότητες άνω των 20 μέτρων.


Λόγο των συνθηκών που μοιάζουν πολύ με τις δικές σου έχω παραμείνει στο σύστημα που ανάφερα παραπάνω.

----------


## gravis

απο οτι καταλαβα, το καλυτερο ειναι να εχεις ενα ξεχωριστο ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης μπηγμενο στην γη και να συνδεσεις πανω σε αυτο το μηχανημα σου. Το θεμα ειναι οταν εισα σε πολυκατοικια τι γινετε.. Ειναι αποδεκτο να το συνδεσεις με την γειωση της ηλεκτρικης εσωτερικης εγκαταστασης? η ετσι μεταφερεις τα RF σε ολο το σπιτι?

----------


## sv1eex

Παιδιά προσοχή άλλο η DC γείωση και άλλο η RF γείωση...

http://www.radioworks.com/nbgnd.html

http://sv3auw.blogspot.com/2008/02/blog-post.html

----------


## sv2evs

Ερώτηση: Έβαλα σήμερα ένα mobile στο αυτοκίνητο (ήταν επιθυμία πολλών ετών) και θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι σε σχέση με την βάση της κεραίας που είναι μαγνητική: Είναι επίφοβο να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή full power (αν την χρειαστώ, δεν χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ αλλά τώρα μιλάμε για mobile κατάσταση), με την μαγνητική βάση (θέμα γείωσης) ;
Επίσης η κεραία εντελώς πρόχειρα είναι μια gp μόνο για τα vhf (βλέπε σύρμα 50cm,αγορασμένο και όχι φτιαγμένο).

73 de sv2evs

----------


## yiannis99

> Ερώτηση: Έβαλα σήμερα ένα mobile στο αυτοκίνητο (ήταν επιθυμία πολλών ετών) και θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι σε σχέση με την βάση της κεραίας που είναι μαγνητική: Είναι επίφοβο να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποια στιγμή full power (αν την χρειαστώ, δεν χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν ποτέ αλλά τώρα μιλάμε για mobile κατάσταση), με την μαγνητική βάση (θέμα γείωσης) ;
> Επίσης η κεραία εντελώς πρόχειρα είναι μια gp μόνο για τα vhf (βλέπε σύρμα 50cm,αγορασμένο και όχι φτιαγμένο).
> 
> 73 de sv2evs


Καλημέρα φίλε μου, προσωπικά έχω στείλει 50W σε mobile μαγνητική κεραία και ήταν και λ/4, πρακτικά δεν έχει και μεγάλο ώφελος, αν μιλάς μέσω repeater, μια χαρά περνάς και με low ή mid. 
Καλύτερα βάλε στο πορτ μπαγκαζ μια καλύτερη κεραία και σε δύσκολες τοποθεσίας φοράς αυτήν επάνω.

73 de SV2CWR

----------


## gravis

δεν ξερω αλλα θεωρω οτι η μαγνητικες ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει , αλλα ειναι μια πολυ φθηνη λυση και χωρις να τρυπας το αυτοκινητο για να βαλεις κεραια. Αλλα  μια κανονικη mobile κεραια εχω δει οτι ειναι σε πολυ προσιτες τιμες, και η εγκατασταση πλεον δεν ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκη..

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλημέρα φίλε μου, προσωπικά έχω στείλει 50W σε mobile μαγνητική κεραία και ήταν και λ/4, πρακτικά δεν έχει και μεγάλο ώφελος, αν μιλάς μέσω repeater, μια χαρά περνάς και με low ή mid. 
> Καλύτερα βάλε στο πορτ μπαγκαζ μια καλύτερη κεραία και σε δύσκολες τοποθεσίας φοράς αυτήν επάνω.
> 
> 73 de SV2CWR


Ναι, η ερώτηση αφορά κυρίως τα στάσιμα κύματα...και το θέμα γείωσης...μέσω επαναλήπτη σίγουρα τα πράγματα είναι πολύ εύκολα...

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

73 de SV2EVS

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> δεν ξερω αλλα θεωρω οτι η μαγνητικες ειναι οτι χειροτερο υπαρχει , αλλα ειναι μια πολυ φθηνη λυση και χωρις να τρυπας το αυτοκινητο για να βαλεις κεραια. Αλλα  μια κανονικη mobile κεραια εχω δει οτι ειναι σε πολυ προσιτες τιμες, και η εγκατασταση πλεον δεν ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκη..


Για να μην τρυπάω το αμάξι βασικά έχω την βάση εδώ και καιρό...όχι για κανένα άλλο λόγο. Κάποια στιγμή αφού αγοράσω καλή κεραία mobile, θα κάνω και εγκατάσταση ελπίζω και μια σωστή βάση.

----------


## costas_mw

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Επειδή θέλω να αλλάξω τους κονέκορες απο τα RG213 που κατεβάζω απο την ταράτσα μου, τι κονέκτορες μου προτείνετε και απο πού μπορώ να προμηθευτώ?? Μέχρι στιγμής χρησιμοποιούσα PL259 επάργυρους αλλά έκανα την χαζομάρα να μην τους μονώσω με λαστιχοταινία και έγιναν ποιό μαύρα και απ' τα κάρβουνα hi! Βέβαια λέω να κάνω μια προσπάθεια με ένα χημικό καθαριστικό για ασημικά μπάς και δώ φώς αλλά μάλλον πάω για αλλαγή. Εσείς τι κονέκτορες φοράτε. Αυτοί οι απλοί του εμπορίου είναι χάλια. Έχουν κοντό στέλεχος και είναι γενικώς κακοφτιαγμένοι. Με τους επάργυρους βρήκα την υγειά μου μιάς και στο μοντάρισμα τους δείχνανε να μπαίνουν καλούπι σε αντίθεση με τους κοινούς. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας. 73

----------


## yiannis99

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Επειδή θέλω να αλλάξω τους κονέκορες απο τα RG213 που κατεβάζω απο την ταράτσα μου, τι κονέκτορες μου προτείνετε και απο πού μπορώ να προμηθευτώ?? Μέχρι στιγμής χρησιμοποιούσα PL259 επάργυρους αλλά έκανα την χαζομάρα να μην τους μονώσω με λαστιχοταινία και έγιναν ποιό μαύρα και απ' τα κάρβουνα hi! Βέβαια λέω να κάνω μια προσπάθεια με ένα χημικό καθαριστικό για ασημικά μπάς και δώ φώς αλλά μάλλον πάω για αλλαγή. Εσείς τι κονέκτορες φοράτε. Αυτοί οι απλοί του εμπορίου είναι χάλια. Έχουν κοντό στέλεχος και είναι γενικώς κακοφτιαγμένοι. Με τους επάργυρους βρήκα την υγειά μου μιάς και στο μοντάρισμα τους δείχνανε να μπαίνουν καλούπι σε αντίθεση με τους κοινούς. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας. 73



Μην αλλάζεις τίποτα, τρίψιμο με ψιλό συρματάκι της κουζίνας ή και λίγο brasso και θα γίνουν σαν καινούργιοι. Μετά τους μονώνεις και καααάθεσαιιιιι. 

Και εγώ επάργυρους φοράω στο belden εδώ και κάτι αιώνες και έχω βρεί την υγειά μου!  

Η μαυρίλα είναι από τα καυσαέρια, κάπως έτσι είναι και τα πνευμόνια μας...  :Badmood:

----------


## kourkos

καλημερα σας και καλη εβδομαδα

μπορει καποιος να με πει τι κεραιες εχει ο τυπος ; 

http://www.imageshack.gr/files/rslu6n7cdkn9lb7nwffh.jpg

http://www.imageshack.gr/files/gpmphdid9v0j5noc2vb7.jpg


μωρε χαρα στο κουραγιο του και επισης να ρωτησω τη αποσταση πρεπει να εχει μια καιρεα V/U απο τις τηλεορασης ετσι ωστε να μην υπαρχουν προβληματα ; 

ευχαριστω

----------


## sv1eex

Ποια από όλες σου έκανε εντύπωση πιο πολύ γιατί έχει πάρα πολλές ;  :Smile: 

Στη δεύτερη απορία σου δεν υπάρχει στάνταρντ τρόπος απάντησης εξαρτάται από το είδος των κεραιών, την αποσταση μεταξύ τους, την συχνότητα εκπομπής και του καναλιού της τιβι, το ύψος των κεραιών, την ύπαρξη άλλων επιφανειών μεταξύ τους, την ισχύ εκπομπής κτλ 

Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να κοιτάξεις να την πάς πιο μακρυά και να δεις αν η κεραία εκπέμπει σωστά ή όχι !

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 41 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση. Επειδή θέλω να αλλάξω τους κονέκορες απο τα RG213 που κατεβάζω απο την ταράτσα μου, τι κονέκτορες μου προτείνετε και απο πού μπορώ να προμηθευτώ?? Μέχρι στιγμής χρησιμοποιούσα PL259 επάργυρους αλλά έκανα την χαζομάρα να μην τους μονώσω με λαστιχοταινία και έγιναν ποιό μαύρα και απ' τα κάρβουνα hi! Βέβαια λέω να κάνω μια προσπάθεια με ένα χημικό καθαριστικό για ασημικά μπάς και δώ φώς αλλά μάλλον πάω για αλλαγή. Εσείς τι κονέκτορες φοράτε. Αυτοί οι απλοί του εμπορίου είναι χάλια. Έχουν κοντό στέλεχος και είναι γενικώς κακοφτιαγμένοι. Με τους επάργυρους βρήκα την υγειά μου μιάς και στο μοντάρισμα τους δείχνανε να μπαίνουν καλούπι σε αντίθεση με τους κοινούς. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας. 73



Επιπλέον η rf ιδίως σε υγρά κλίματα και με μεγάλα επίπεδα ισχύος λόγω του επιδερμικού φαινομένου προκαλεί αυτά τα φαινόμενα στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια του κονέκτορα όσο καλής ποιότητα και να είναι! Κάποιος συνάδελφος στη γερμανία είχε βρεί ένα βερνίκι που έβαζε πέρα από την λαστιχοταινία και έμενε ο κονέκτορας ανέπαφος σχεδόν σαν καινούργιος αλλά δεν θυμάμαι που το είχα δει αυτό ;(

73!

----------


## kourkos

στην 1η φωτο ειναι ολες για V η V/U και στην 2η τι παραξενες ειναι αυτες .


απο οτι ακουσα με ειπαν να ειμαι καποια 5 μετρα πιο ψηλα απο τις κεραιες τις αλλες . Βασικα στο σπιτι μου πανω θα μπει και υπαρχουν μονο τηλεορασης και οι γειτονικες εχουν αποσταση πανω απο 10-15 μετρα

----------


## sv1eex

> στην 1η φωτο ειναι ολες για V η V/U και στην 2η τι παραξενες ειναι αυτες .
> 
> 
> απο οτι ακουσα με ειπαν να ειμαι καποια 5 μετρα πιο ψηλα απο τις κεραιες τις αλλες . Βασικα στο σπιτι μου πανω θα μπει και υπαρχουν μονο τηλεορασης και οι γειτονικες εχουν αποσταση πανω απο 10-15 μετρα


1η φώτο:Οι κάθετες με τις αντιρίδες είναι μάλλον για βραχέα. Η κεντρική που είναι λίγο περιεργή είναι η qfh http://www.rocob.plus.com/

Στη δεύτερη φώτο: οι τετραπλες αριστερά είναι  ελικοειδείς για μικροκύματα κυκλικής πόλωσης και μάλλον για τους 2.4 GHz 

http://sv1bsx.50webs.com/antenna-pol...zation_gr.html

Τι κεραία έχεις για v/u?Tι κάθοδο έχεις;

----------


## kourkos

εχω μια απλη την Alan UV 200 για αρχη μιας και ειμαι νεος στο αντικειμενο

http://members.fortunecity.com/dab87...alan_uv200.htm

----------


## sv1eex

> εχω μια απλη την Alan UV 200 για αρχη μιας και ειμαι νεος στο αντικειμενο
> 
> http://members.fortunecity.com/dab87...alan_uv200.htm


 :Smile:  Καλές επαφές τότε!

Να βάλεις την κεραία όσο πιο μακρυά μπορείς από κεραίες τηλεόρασης. Είτε έχεις κάποια δική σου κεραία είτε κεντρική δοκίμασε να πατάς στις για λίγο συχνότητες που βγαίνεις και κοίτα ένα ένα τα κανάλια της τιβι να δεις αν ενοχλείς με φουλ ισχύ. Αν έχετε κεντρικό κατανεμητή και δεν ενοχλείς όλα καλά.
Αν κάποιος σου παραπονεθεί τσέκαρε αν έχει ενισχυτή κινέζικο που μπάζει τα πάντα μέσα. Αν σου καλέσει την αστυνομία ή την ΕΕΤΤ θα βρει αυτός το μπελά του αν ισχύει το προηγούμενο και φυσικά με την προυπόθεση πως είσαι αδειούχος. Οπως και να έχει αν σε πιάσουν άνευ άδειας έχεις πρόβλημα γιαυτό θέλει προσοχή μεγάλη και να δώσεις εξετάσεις με την πρώτη ευκαιρία για να ησυχάσεις!

----------


## kourkos

σε ευχαριστω αλλα δν καταλαβενω τον λογο που θα βρει εκεινος το μπελα του .

βασικα υπαρχουν 2 διαμερισματα στο σπιτι με δυο κεραιες ξεχωριστα και απο προχειρους υπολογισμους αν την βαλω στον πάπα εχω αποσταση περιπου καμια 5 μετρα και σε υψος με 6μετρη σωληνα και 3 η κεραια παω στα 8-9 γιατι θα εχει κ λιγο βαθος η βαση θα ειναι λιγο πιο χαμηλα απο της τηλεορασης  

απο τις γειτονικες τωρα εχω σιγουρα 10μ αποσταση αλλα δν ξερω τι παλιο ενισχυτες εχουν ( φυσικα δν θα κατσω να το ψαξω κιολας  :Wink:  ) 

ναι θα παω να παρακολουθησω καποια μαθηματα συντομα και μετα θα δωσω για εξετασεις

----------


## sv1eex

Γιατί θα έχει στην κατοχή του εξοπλισμό που δεν πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις λειτουργίας που έθεσε η Ε.Ε. πράγμα που απαγορεύεται ιδίως αν την υπόθεση την αναλάβει η ΕΕΤΤ !

----------


## kourkos

και αν δν την αναλαβει και απλα σκασει μυτη το περιπολικο ; απλα θα του πει αλαξε . σορρυ που σε κουραζω αλλα νεος οπως ειπα κ στην αρχη και σε υπερ ευχαριστω φιλαρακο

----------


## sv1eex

Επίσης έχεις πρόβλημα αν έρθει το περιπολικό και δεν έχεις άδεια τότε και μάλιστα πας αυτόφωρο  :Sad:

----------


## kourkos

:Whistle: να'σε καλα φιλαρακο και σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου

----------


## sv1eex

Τίποτε!Καλό διάβασμα και ότι θες εδώ είμαστε  :Smile:

----------


## kourkos

:One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  χρωσταω ρεβανι Βεροιας  :Wink:

----------


## gravis

αν ειναι για ρεβανι βεροιας, ερχομαι και εγω  :Wink:

----------


## kourkos

τοτε να κανουμε meeting για ρεβανι  :ROFL:

----------


## costas_mw

Σχετικά με τους κονέκτορες πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ  εσείς απο που έχετε αγοράσει. Εσύ Νικηφόρε επάργυρους έχεις?

----------


## sv1eex

> Σχετικά με τους κονέκτορες πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ  εσείς απο που έχετε αγοράσει. Εσύ Νικηφόρε επάργυρους έχεις?


Τους πήρα από το www.houseofradio.gr , ναι είναι επάργυροι!

----------


## emeliss

Καλές μάρκες υπάρχουν πολλές, πχ huber+suhner, amphenol, andrew κλπ.

Το θέμα είναι ότι η τιμή τους ακολουθεί λογαριθμική αύξηση πριν φτάσουν στην τσέπη μας από το λιανικό εμπόριο.

----------


## sv2evs

> αν ειναι για ρεβανι βεροιας, ερχομαι και εγω


μέσα και εγώ....αντί να πάμε για καφέ θεσσαλονίκη, πάμε βέροια...περίπου την ίδια ώρα θα κάνουμε !

----------


## sv1eex

Και που να δείτε πόσο πήρα τους κονέκτορες για το heliax...60 € έκαστος  :Whistle:  και αυτό βυσματική τιμή!

Για φαί είμαι μέσα με τα 1000 και για καφέ και για dx απλά να είναι σ/κ και να κάνει καλό καιρό για να σηκωθώ από την αθήνα να έρθω πάνω!! Είναι και 1200 χλμ πήγαινε-έλα!

----------


## gravis

πολλα χλμ Sv1eex, ειμαι τις αποψης οταν η αποσταση ξεπερνα τα 400χλμ πηγενε-ελα, δεν συμφερει το αμαξι, μεγαλο κοστος, φθορα κλπ. Συμφερει τα μεσα μαζικης μεταφορας  :Wink: . ειδικα 1200χλμ την ιδια μερα δεν γινονται!

----------


## sv1eex

Mε μηχανή έλεγα να τα κάνω αλλά να μείνω πάνω μια μέρα!!

Εχω κάνει και περισσότερα (και πόναγε η μέση!)

----------


## gravis

τα CB , τι call sign εχουν για την ελλαδα?

----------


## sv1eex

Δεν έχουν από ότι ξέρω.

----------


## sv2evs

όσο ασχολούμουν στο παρελθόν, π.χ η Θεσσαλονίκη είχε TH-xxx

Πολύ πιθανόν τώρα να έχουν γίνει και αλλαγές...τελευταία απο το υπουργείο η άδειες ήταν του τύπου TH-xxx-C

----------


## sv1eex

Sorry.... άκυρο το προηγούμενο post μου... νόμιζα κάτι διαφορετικό πως ρώτησες  :Smile:

----------


## atrias

έχουν και τα CB callsign?

----------


## emeliss

> έχουν και τα CB callsign?


Μήτσος νταλικιέρης, Τάσος ψαράς, Γιώργος ΔΕΗτζής...

----------


## atrias

ναι κι εγώ κάτι τέτοια callsign ήξερα ότι έχουν!  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

έχουν και τα cb callsign, π.χ οι άδειες τους είναι του τύπου TH-xxxx για θεσ/νίκη. Τώρα πως τα χρησιμοποιούν οι φίλοι οδηγοί νταλικών, είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## gravis

Για να ανεβασουμε και λιγο το νημα, για προτεινετε κανενα κορυφαιο φορητο πομποδεκτη (Handheld) ...

----------


## atrias

kenwood th-f7 !  :One thumb up:

----------


## gravis

καλο ειναι αλλα κανει εκπομπη μονο στα FM...

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 79 λεπτά και 20 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

στο εξωτερικο ειδα οτι κυκλοφορουν κατι συσκευες weather radios, γνωριζει κανεις τι και πως περα απο το προφανες οτι ειναι για τον καιρο?

----------


## emeliss

Σαν feature το έχω δει σε marine vhf. Μπορεί να σου βγάζει προειδοποίηση ακόμα και σε standby.

----------


## sv2evs

Yaesu VX-8

----------


## emeliss

icom και ξερό ψωμί

----------


## gravis

Το Yaesu vx-8 το περιμενα πως και πως, αλλα δεν λεει να ερθει στην Ελλαδα, η επισημη αντιπροσωπεια το παει απο μηνα σε μηνα..

----------


## costas_mw

> icom και ξερό ψωμί


 Μην είσαι απόλυτος όσο αφορά τα φορητά φίλε @emeliss. Η Yaesu κατά την γνώμη μου πρωτοστατούσε (-ει) στα φορητά. Τώρα όσο αφορά το VX-8 πράγματι το έχουν κάνει σήριαλ... σχετικά με την έλευσή του. Να κάνω μια ερώτηση στο Νικηφόρο. Νικηφόρε είδα ότι το HamradioDeluxe χρησιμοποιεί άλλη database για το main logbook και άλλη για το Digital Master 780. Υπάρχει περίπτωση το Digital Master να ενημερώνει τις εγγραφές δίχως να γίνεται χειροκίνητο import απο τη μία βάση στην άλλη? Εσύ πώς το δουλεύεις? Δεν μπορούν και τα δύο να κοιτούν στην ίδια Database?

----------


## kourkos

καλημερα 

γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να βρω σε ποιες συχνοτητες στα VHF ειναι τα καναλια απο τα φορητα τα μικρα ;

δλδ εχω ενα μικρο φορητακι πχ 



που μπορω να βρω οτι το καναλι 1 πχ ειναι στην ταδε συχνοτητα στα V ; 

το ιδιο δλδ για ολα τα καναλια του 

ευχαριστω

----------


## sv1eex

> καλημερα 
> 
> γνωριζει κανεις που μπορω να βρω σε ποιες συχνοτητες στα VHF ειναι τα καναλια απο τα φορητα τα μικρα ;
> 
> δλδ εχω ενα μικρο φορητακι πχ 
> 
> 
> 
> που μπορω να βρω οτι το καναλι 1 πχ ειναι στην ταδε συχνοτητα στα V ; 
> ...


Kαλημέρα  Δεν είναι VHF η μπάντα που βγαίνουν αλλά UHF οπότε δεν μπορείς να μιλάς με αυτά με κάποιον που έχει VHF φορητό. Αυτά τα μικράκια λέγονται PMR και μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιείς χωρίς άδεια φτάνει να μην τους βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από το μισό βατ που προβλέπεται. Λοιπόν οι συχνότητες τους είναι ανά κανάλι:

446.00625 NFM Channel 1 
446.01875 NFM Channel 2 
446.03125 NFM Channel 3 
446.04375 NFM Channel 4 
446.05625 NFM Channel 5 
446.06875 NFM Channel 6 
446.08125 NFM Channel 7 
446.09375 NFM Channel 8 

ΝFM σημαίνει πως η διαμόρφωση είναι Narrow FM.

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Μην είσαι απόλυτος όσο αφορά τα φορητά φίλε @emeliss. Η Yaesu κατά την γνώμη μου πρωτοστατούσε (-ει) στα φορητά. Τώρα όσο αφορά το VX-8 πράγματι το έχουν κάνει σήριαλ... σχετικά με την έλευσή του. Να κάνω μια ερώτηση στο Νικηφόρο. Νικηφόρε είδα ότι το HamradioDeluxe χρησιμοποιεί άλλη database για το main logbook και άλλη για το Digital Master 780. Υπάρχει περίπτωση το Digital Master να ενημερώνει τις εγγραφές δίχως να γίνεται χειροκίνητο import απο τη μία βάση στην άλλη? Εσύ πώς το δουλεύεις? Δεν μπορούν και τα δύο να κοιτούν στην ίδια Database?


Γεια σου φίλε μου Κώστα! Λοιπον πράγματι το HRD και το DM780 έχουν άλλες mdb Databases. Oμως μπορείς χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα να πας στη database του DM780 και να του πεις πως θα σώζει στην database του ΗRD. Επίσης αφού το κάνεις αυτό πας μετά στη βάση του HRD και κάνεις MERGE την βάση την παλιά που είχε το DM780 οπότε γλυτώνεις και την ενημέρωση εγραφή προς εγραφή. Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να έχουν πάνω από δύο προγράμματα ανοικτό το ίδιο αρχείο access τύπου που χρησιμοποιεί το HRD. Ελπίζω να με κατάλαβες  :Wink:  Και εγώ έτσι δουλεύω! :Smile:

----------


## gravis

Μια φορα χρησιμοποιωντας PMR, μιλουσα με εναν ραδιοερασιτεχνη, το προφανες ειναι οτι μιλουσε αυτος εκτος τις μπαντας των ραδιοερασιτεχνικων συχνοτητων

----------


## sv1eex

:Smile:  
Σας απλός πολίτης μπορώ να μιλάω με ένα Pmr αλλά εκεί θα είμαι ο θάνος ο γιώργος ή ο κώστας και όχι με το διακριτικό μου. Προφανώς επιτρέπεται και στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες να μιλάνε εκεί αλλά όχι με τους πομποδέκτες τους που είναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση !

----------


## costas_mw

> Μια φορα χρησιμοποιωντας PMR, μιλουσα με εναν ραδιοερασιτεχνη, το προφανες ειναι οτι μιλουσε αυτος εκτος τις μπαντας των ραδιοερασιτεχνικων συχνοτητων


Ναι εκτός μπάντας αλλά σε συχνότητα ελεύθερη για όλους.  :Wink: 


Νικηφόρε σ' ευχαριστώ και πάλι. Πράγματι βλέπω ότι το Hamradio Deluxe μπορεί αρχικά να φαίνεται πολύπλοκο και δυσλειτουργικό αλλά είναι πολύ καλά σχεδιασμένο και σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα μπορεί κανείς να εξοικιωθεί. Αρκετά έχω τραβήξει στο παρελθόν με το Logger32 και διάφορα προβλήματα που βασάνιζαν τα ADIF - μαζί κι εμένα. Απλά όταν ένα πρόγραμμα το παίζεις στα δάκτυλα δύσκολα το αλλάζεις (καταραμένη συνήθεια  :Razz: ) αλλά ήρθε η ώρα του. Λοιπόν έδωσα κοινή database και στα δύο προγράμματα και όλα βαίνουν καλώς. Τικάρισα και το Auto apply στο Hamradiodeluxe δίπλα απο την επιλογή της Database (μάλλον αυτό δεν είχα κάνει) οπώτε βλέπω ότι έχω απόλυτο συγχρονισμό στα entries και απο τις δυο μεριές αντίστοιχα.
Να 'σαι καλά φίλε μου.
73

----------


## sv2evs

> Σας απλός πολίτης μπορώ να μιλάω με ένα Pmr αλλά εκεί θα είμαι ο θάνος ο γιώργος ή ο κώστας και όχι με το διακριτικό μου. Προφανώς επιτρέπεται και στους ραδιοερασιτεχνες να μιλάνε εκεί αλλά όχι με τους πομποδέκτες τους που είναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση !


Να ήταν μόνο ραδιοερασιτέχνες που μιλάνε εκεί με πομποδέκτες που εκπέμπουν 50w...θα ήταν καλά.

----------


## gravis

ναι τωρα μου φαινετε λογικο καποιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης να μιλαει στις συχνοτητες των Pmr σαν απλος πολιτης και οχι με το διακριτικο του και ας χρησιμοποιει ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο, αλλα οπως ανεφερε και ο sv2evs το θεμα ειναι η ισχυ! και απο οτι γνωριζω δεν μπορεις να μειωσεις την ισχυ του εξοπλισμου σου στα 0.5 watt.

και κατι αλλο,
αυτο το προτυπο ADIF τι ειναι?

----------


## sv1eex

Κώστα παρακαλώ νάσαι καλά! Αν θες κατέβασε και την Version 4.1 build 2121 Beta που φτιάχνει και το θέμα με το autocomplete στην καρτέλα του νέου qso αυτόματα από το qrz.com!


To adif είναι ένα πρότυπο αρχείου κειμένου που περιγράφει για ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σκοπούς την επαφή και τις ιδιότητες που έχει αυτή για κάθε qso που κάνουμε. Αναλυτικά το έχει εδώ: http://www.hosenose.com/adif/adif.html
Για να στείλω εγώ πχ τις επαφές μου σε ένα φορέα καταμέτρησης για να πάρω κάποιο βραβείο θα στείλω ηλεκτρονικά ένα adif αρχείο που το παράγει η εφαρμογή βάσης δεδομένων που δουλεύω μια και οι περισσότερες το υποστηρίζουν!

Εχεις δίκιο Σπύρο και εδώ στην Αθήνα άκουσα κάποιον μέσα στο σπίτι με το μικρό general pmr των 10 Euro που έχω να λέει που αγόρασε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μηχάνημα που βγάζει 75 W στα UHF για να ακούγεται καλύτερα στα pmr και έδωσε 1300 Euro....για να μιλάει το βράδυ. To καλύτερο όμως είναι που διάβασα κάπου πριν μια εβδομάδα πως στη Σ.Αραβία νομίζω οι πειρατές στα vhf  βγαίνουν  κανονικότατα με KW και στακαρισμένες yagi για να τα "λένε" παρενοχλώντας άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως τη δική μας.

----------


## kourkos

> Kαλημέρα  Δεν είναι VHF η μπάντα που βγαίνουν αλλά UHF οπότε δεν μπορείς να μιλάς με αυτά με κάποιον που έχει VHF φορητό. Αυτά τα μικράκια λέγονται PMR και μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιείς χωρίς άδεια φτάνει να μην τους βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από το μισό βατ που προβλέπεται. Λοιπόν οι συχνότητες τους είναι ανά κανάλι:
> 
> 446.00625 NFM Channel 1 
> 446.01875 NFM Channel 2 
> 446.03125 NFM Channel 3 
> 446.04375 NFM Channel 4 
> 446.05625 NFM Channel 5 
> 446.06875 NFM Channel 6 
> 446.08125 NFM Channel 7 
> ...


σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ ... εμεις βασικα τα χρεισιμοποιουμε στους Προσκοπους σε εκδρομεσ για να μπορουμε να συννενοηθουμε μεταξυ μας και ετσι να μην μας βγαινει η φωνη και γυριζουμε βραχνιασμενοι 

οχι οτι κ παλι δν γυριζουμε  :ROFL: 

βασικα δν ειναι το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο που σου εδειξα αλλα τετοιο στυλ με 12 καναλια η 16 ΑΝ θυμαμε καλα .... ΑΝ

βασικα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορουμε να ξερουμε πια συχνοτητα απο αυτες ειναι ελευθερη στην περιοχη Βεροιας & Καστανιας ( Π.Σουμελα ) γιατι παλαιοτερα σε μια αλλη εκδρομη ειχαμε πεσει πανω σε ταξι σε κατι τετοιο και ομορφα κ ευγενικα αλαξαμε συχνοτητα 

(εαν θυμαμε καλα)

ευχαριστω κ παλι και κερναω ρεβανι Βεροιας  :Razz:

----------


## gravis

το βασικο προτυπο ειναι 8 καναλια, τωρα για παραπανω δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι εντος τον προδιαγραφων. εχω δει φυσικα με 12 καναλια, για παραπανω οχι.
τωρα για τα PMR δεν τιθεται θεμα ελευθερων συχνοτητων, λογω και τις μικρης εμβελειας δυσκολα πεφτεις επανω σε αλλον, αλλα αν εισαι σε πυκνοκατοικημενη περιοχη που παιζει πολυ PMR, αυτο που σε σωνει ειναι η υπότονοι ( CTCSS) , που μπορεις να εχεις 8 και παραπανω υποτονους αναλογα με το μοντελο, αλλα δεν εχουν και καθολου.
οποτε βαζεις ας πουμε καναλι 8 και υποτονο 12 , και θεωρητικα ειναι δυσκολο να πεσει επανω σου καποιος.

----------


## costas_mw

> Κώστα παρακαλώ νάσαι καλά! Αν θες κατέβασε και την Version 4.1 build 2121 Beta που φτιάχνει και το θέμα με το autocomplete στην καρτέλα του νέου qso αυτόματα από το qrz.com!
> 
> 
> To adif είναι ένα πρότυπο αρχείου κειμένου που περιγράφει για ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σκοπούς την επαφή και τις ιδιότητες που έχει αυτή για κάθε qso που κάνουμε. Αναλυτικά το έχει εδώ: http://www.hosenose.com/adif/adif.html
> Για να στείλω εγώ πχ τις επαφές μου σε ένα φορέα καταμέτρησης για να πάρω κάποιο βραβείο θα στείλω ηλεκτρονικά ένα adif αρχείο που το παράγει η εφαρμογή βάσης δεδομένων που δουλεύω μια και οι περισσότερες το υποστηρίζουν!
> 
> Εχεις δίκιο Σπύρο και εδώ στην Αθήνα άκουσα κάποιον μέσα στο σπίτι με το μικρό general pmr των 10 Euro που έχω να λέει που αγόρασε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό μηχάνημα που βγάζει 75 W στα UHF για να ακούγεται καλύτερα στα pmr και έδωσε 1300 Euro....για να μιλάει το βράδυ. To καλύτερο όμως είναι που διάβασα κάπου πριν μια εβδομάδα πως στη Σ.Αραβία νομίζω οι πειρατές στα vhf  βγαίνουν  κανονικότατα με KW και στακαρισμένες yagi για να τα "λένε" παρενοχλώντας άλλες υπηρεσίες όπως τη δική μας.


Οκ Νικηφόρε. Αν και το update έγραφε build 2141 τελικά στο version του HRD βλέπω να γράφει 2121. Anyway. Απ' ότι κατάλαβα για ενημερώσεις μέχρι να βγεί κάποια stable έκδοση να κοιτάω στο φόρουμ έτσι?

----------


## sv1eex

Λοιπόν μπήκα στο φόρουμ και τα παιδιά είχαν σηκώσει πράγματι την http://forums.ham-radio.ch/showthread.php?t=14154. που είναι η 2121 οπότε ψάρωσα και εγώ άσχημα γιατί λέω πως γίνεται να έχω άλλη μεταγενέστερη έκδοση...τελικά βρήκα από το Mailing list την διευθυνση της 2141 που είναι http://mannindustries.net/hrd/temp/b...Build-2141.zip με updates στο logbook! Από ότι φαίνεται λύθηκε απόλυτα το πρόβλημα με το autocomplete των στοιχείων μέσω qrz.com!  :Smile:  Tου άλλαξα τα φώτα μήπως βρω κανένα bug αλλά δουλεύει φυσέκι!

Επίσης να ευχαριστήσω πολύ τον φίλο εκεί τον Κούρκο για την πολύ ευγενική πρόταση και να παρατηρήσω πως εμείς οι λίγο πιο νότιοι είμαστε πάντα αδικημένοι και στη διασκέδαση και στο εξαιρετικό μαμ από τους πιο βόρειους  :Smile: )) Και σε άλλα αλλά θα ας το αναλύσουμε άλλη φορά!!

----------


## sv2evs

> βασικα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν μπορουμε να ξερουμε πια συχνοτητα απο αυτες ειναι ελευθερη στην περιοχη Βεροιας & Καστανιας ( Π.Σουμελα ) γιατι παλαιοτερα σε μια αλλη εκδρομη ειχαμε πεσει πανω σε ταξι σε κατι τετοιο και ομορφα κ ευγενικα αλαξαμε συχνοτητα 
> 
> (εαν θυμαμε καλα)
> 
> ευχαριστω κ παλι και κερναω ρεβανι Βεροιας


Σε ταξί μέσα στην συχνότητα των pmr ? Πως έγινε αυτό, είσαι σίγουρος ?

----------


## kourkos

> Σε ταξί μέσα στην συχνότητα των pmr ? Πως έγινε αυτό, είσαι σίγουρος ?


σε αλλη περιοχη ειταν εκεινος ... ΑΝ θυμαμε καλα ταξι ... εχουν περασει και 8 χρονια απο τοτε  :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

> σε αλλη περιοχη ειταν εκεινος ... ΑΝ θυμαμε καλα ταξι ... εχουν περασει και 8 χρονια απο τοτε


Ταξί σε συχνότητες των pmr δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ούτε αρμονική να ακούς...εκτός και αν πέρασε απο κάτω απο το σπίτι σου ή αν πέρασε τέλος πάντων απο δίπλα σου και πάτησε με 25-50w και άκουσες τι υπόθηκε για 1-2 μικρόφωνα. :Thinking:

----------


## gravis

Ταξι ακουσα και εγω στο Pmr, αλλα για 1 -2 μικροφωνα οπως ειπες. Εκει μαλλον παιζει ρολο ποσο ποιοτικο ειναι το Pmr ωστε να φιλτραρει ολες αυτες τις παρεμβολες

----------


## gravis

Χωρις να θελω να ευλογησω τα γενια μου  :Razz:  , εχω φτιαξει μια ωραια QSL card, τυφλα να εχουν αυτες που φτιαχνονται απο "επαγγελματιες" υπο πληρωμη. Μπορει να την δει καποιος στο qrz.com βαζωντας το call sign μου.

----------


## sv2evs

> Χωρις να θελω να ευλογησω τα γενια μου  , εχω φτιαξει μια ωραια QSL card, τυφλα να εχουν αυτες που φτιαχνονται απο "επαγγελματιες" υπο πληρωμη. Μπορει να την δει καποιος στο qrz.com βαζωντας το call sign μου.


και το callsign σου είναι είπαμε πιό ?

----------


## gravis

sv4nwd  :Wink:

----------


## costas_mw

> sv4nwd


 Μόνο άλλαξε το ring σε rig πρίν αρχίσουν τα τηλέφωνα  :Razz:

----------


## gravis

ουπς! τυπογραφικο λαθος  :Embarassed:

----------


## gravis

και αυτη ειναι η πισω μερια τις καρτας

----------


## gravis

αν πιστευετε οτι χρειαζεται να βαλο και κατι αλλο, π,χ κανενα σηματακι, πειτε μου.

επισης σε μερικες QSL card, ειδα να βαζουν confirming RPT , τι ειναι αυτο το rpt?

----------


## costas_mw

Δημήτρη το rpt είναι συντομoγραφία του report και το έχεις ήδη στο rst report. Μπορείς επίσης να βάλεις κουτάκι (A) που να μπορείς να τσεκάρεις σε περίπτωση που εκπέμπεις και απο second qth κουτάκι (Μ) σε περίπτωση που εκπέμπεις από κινητό σταθμό, ΜΜ πλωτό μέσω κοκ

----------


## sv1eex

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω πως υπάρχει online εργαλείο καταγραφής των επαφών που γίνονται στο δορυφόρο ΑΟ-7. Ηδη στην κατάταξη υπάρχουν σε πολύ υψηλές θέσεις αρκετοί Ελληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες που τιμούν το χόμπυ και την ευγενή άμιλα. Μπορείτε να δείτε τη λίστα εδώ: http://www.planetemily.com/ao7/userStats.php Το log για realtime καταγραφή είναι εδώ: http://www.planetemily.com/ao7/ao7log.php κάτι δηλαδή σαν δορυφορικό cluster.  Kαι εμένα μου τα δείξανε πριν 1.5 μήνα οπότε είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Το θέμα δεν είναι να βγουμε πρώτοι αλλά να δείξουμε πως έχουμε σαν χώρα παρουσία στο διάστημα...Αν κάποιος διαθέτει τον εξοπλισμό για κάτι τέτοιο και ενδιαφέρεται πάρα πολύ ευχαρίστως να τον βοηθήσω. 

Ενημερωτικά για να μιλήσουμε στο δορυφόρο αυτό (και άλλους) είναι πανεύκολο για όποιον έχει μηχανάκια με vhf/uhf ssb και κατευθυνόμενες κεραίες v/u σε απλό ρότορα ή με ένα μηχανάκι με ssb στα 10μ και οτιδήποτε κεραία και ένα πομποδέκτη vhf ssb και κατευθυνόμενη για τα 2μ σε ρότορα. Πέρα από αυτόν όμως υπάρχουν και άλλοι 4-5 δορυφόροι αυτή τη στιγμή σε ζωή. Οπότε για να μην σας γκρινιάζω πως δεν περνάει τίποτε στα βραχέα ανοίγω εκεί και κάνω επαφές ΚΑΙ DX!!(Σπύρο ακους?)  Ακόμα και αν δεν έχετε ssb αλλά μόνο FM πομποδέκτες και πάλι μπορειτε να παίξετε με δορυφόρους και να κάνετε επαφές μακρυνές.

----------


## sv2evs

> Οπότε για να μην σας γκρινιάζω πως δεν περνάει τίποτε στα βραχέα ανοίγω εκεί και κάνω επαφές ΚΑΙ DX!!(Σπύρο ακους?)


Εγώ ακούω..."το μηχανάκι" μου κουφάθηκε !!!  :Sad:

----------


## gravis

απο αυριο μας δινετε η δυνατοτητα να εκπεψουμε στα 7100-7200. ανοιξτε ολοι τους πομποδεκτες σας, και αξιοποιηστε την συχνοτητα. 
Εχετε καμμια πληροφορια αν θα μας δωσουν περισσοτερες συχνοτητες?

----------


## sv2evs

> απο αυριο μας δινετε η δυνατοτητα να εκπεψουμε στα 7100-7200. ανοιξτε ολοι τους πομποδεκτες σας, και αξιοποιηστε την συχνοτητα. 
> Εχετε καμμια πληροφορια αν θα μας δωσουν περισσοτερες συχνοτητες?


Kαι αυτό που δώσανε, πάλι καλά να λέμε...γιατί τόσα χρόνια μόνο οι αμερικανοί έβγαιναν εκεί... :Wink:

----------


## gravis

sv1eex απο οτι θυμαμαι στο παρελθον ελεγες για τα Winradio , τους δεκτες που δουλευουν μεσω υπολογιστη, πλεον αντιπροσωπευονται απο την Freebyte

----------


## gravis

επισης ξερετε κανενα ξενο website για ηλεκτρονικες αγορες amateur radio? που εχετε ψωνισει και το εμπιστευεστε?

----------


## sv1eex

Πήγα και το είδα!


http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/ind...fl4qv70n6nkut2

Πράγματι είναι αυτό που λέγαμε αλλά όχι ακριβώς αυτά που είχα στο μυαλό μου(και τα έχουν και μάλλον ακριβά για την τσέπη μου!)

Aν όμως είχα αυτα τα λεφτά θα έπερνα το PerseusQ

http://www.microtelecom.it/perseus/

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 42 λεπτά και 33 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> επισης ξερετε κανενα ξενο website για ηλεκτρονικες αγορες amateur radio? που εχετε ψωνισει και το εμπιστευεστε?


www.hamradio.com
http://www.hamradio.co.uk/
www.wimo.de
http://www.ssbusa.com/ham.html

----------


## sv2evs

> Πήγα και το είδα!
> 
> 
> http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/ind...fl4qv70n6nkut2
> 
> Πράγματι είναι αυτό που λέγαμε αλλά όχι ακριβώς αυτά που είχα στο μυαλό μου(και τα έχουν και μάλλον ακριβά για την τσέπη μου!)
> 
> Aν όμως είχα αυτα τα λεφτά θα έπερνα το PerseusQ
> 
> http://www.microtelecom.it/perseus/


 :Blink:  πολλά λεφτά για έναν δέκτη...μπορεί να είναι pc based αλλά είναι πολλά λεφτά. Με λιγότερα πέρνεις πομποδέκτη.

----------


## sv1eex

> πολλά λεφτά για έναν δέκτη...μπορεί να είναι pc based αλλά είναι πολλά λεφτά. Με λιγότερα πέρνεις πομποδέκτη.



Πολυ σωστός! Είναι μόνο για μερακλήδες που θέλουν πάρα πολύ καλή λήψη ( 100 dB dynamic range in a 10 KHz resolution bandwidth.)

----------


## sv1eex

Σήμερα είδα και το συγκεκριμένο GENESIS G40 SDR που είναι μονο για τα 40μ και βγάζει και 5W!

http://www.genesisradio.com.au/G40/

Κοστίζει $ 149

----------


## sv2evs

> Σήμερα είδα και το συγκεκριμένο GENESIS G40 SDR που είναι μονο για τα 40μ και βγάζει και 5W!
> 
> http://www.genesisradio.com.au/G40/
> 
> Κοστίζει $ 149


Για πομποδέκτη βραχέων, έστω και Monobander μου φαίνεται πολύ καλά.

----------


## sv1eex

Γεια σου Σπυρο. Χτες ειχα ενα πολυ ωραιο qso με τους sv1eia/sv1gsd και οι δυο ηταν με ισχυ ως και δεκα βατακια απο αθηνα με SDR και οι δυο. Εγω με το ft-817 και μισο βατακι(!!) στα 10μ και ειχαμε παρα πολυ ενδιαφερον qso. Αν υπηρχε το genesis για τα 20μ θα ψηνομουν πολυ να το παρω ετοιμο!

----------


## sv2evs

Ψήνομαι και εγώ εδώ και καιρό να αλλάξω το IC-730 για κάτι πιο σύγχρονο και κάτι που μάλλον να έχει και τα v/u all mode για τυχόν μακρυνότερες επαφές σε συνδιασμό πάντα με το D700 στο shack. Για να δούμε, το καλοκαίρι έρχεται και ίσως έρθει και ένας αέρας αλλαγής στο qth απο πλευράς ασυρμάτων.

----------


## sv1eex

> Ψήνομαι και εγώ εδώ και καιρό να αλλάξω το IC-730 για κάτι πιο σύγχρονο και κάτι που μάλλον να έχει και τα v/u all mode για τυχόν μακρυνότερες επαφές σε συνδιασμό πάντα με το D700 στο shack. Για να δούμε, το καλοκαίρι έρχεται και ίσως έρθει και ένας αέρας αλλαγής στο qth απο πλευράς ασυρμάτων.



Αντε με το καλό να ευχηθώ και εγώ. 

Λοιπόν χτες ΞΑΝΑ έκανα τον sv2jl με jt65 και με την τρομερή κεραία μου beam των 3 στοιχείων για τα 2μ  :ROFL: 
Τον άκουγα οριακά με χειριστήριο. 
Οταν γυρίσαμε στο jt65 όλα πήγαν ρολόι. Παράλληλα με άκουσε και ο sw4lrj/2 δυνατά και καθαρά. Οταν με το καλό βρεις ή πάρεις μηχανάκι και αν θες  ή κάποιος άλλος φίλος να το βάλετε το wsjt θα χαρώ να δοκιμάσουμε   qso βόρεια-νότια Ελλάδα στα 2μ ή 70 εκατοστά.
Kαι γράφω ξανά γιατί πριν λίγες μέρες αργά το απόγευμα τους έκανα και τους δύο συναδέλφους με ισχύ μόλις 2W σε κάθε σταθμό  :Smile: 

Χτες μάλιστα είχαμε και την επίσκεψη κάποιου γκρουπ συναδέλφων στο 144.100 στη Θεσ/κη που σπλάταραν με FM προσπαθώντας να μοιάσουν στους τακτικούς Αθηναίους ραδιοερασιτέχνες ασεβείς του bandplan. Δεν μας φτάνουν οι κυνηγοί και οι ψαράδες..

----------


## gravis

την γνωμη σας για τον φορητο δεκτη Icom R20. Αξιζει τα λεφτα του? ,δεν εχω βρει κατι πληρεστερο απο φορητο, απλως ειναι τσιμπημενη η τιμη του και δεν ξερω αν αξιζει να τα δωσω, αν οφεληθω μακροπροθεσμα.

----------


## sv1eex

Πες μας ποιες μπάντες θες να ακούς? Γιατί αν ειναι μόνο για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές γιατί να πάρεις ένα δέκτη αντί να πάρεις πομποδέκτη που εμπεριέχει την δυνατότητα να ακούς σχεδόν παντού!?

----------


## sv2evs

> Χτες μάλιστα είχαμε και την επίσκεψη κάποιου γκρουπ συναδέλφων στο 144.100 στη Θεσ/κη που σπλάταραν με FM προσπαθώντας να μοιάσουν στους τακτικούς Αθηναίους ραδιοερασιτέχνες ασεβείς του bandplan. Δεν μας φτάνουν οι κυνηγοί και οι ψαράδες..


Λίγο-πολύ κανένας δεν το σέβεται 100%. ΑΠο εκεί και πέρα αν ενοχλεί κάποιος θα πρέπει να φύγει απο την συχνότητα. Θα μου πεις αν ξέρει που πρέπει να μιλήσει, τότε σίγουρα δεν θα ήταν εκεί που παρενοχλεί !  :Thinking:

----------


## gravis

> Πες μας ποιες μπάντες θες να ακούς? Γιατί αν ειναι μόνο για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές γιατί να πάρεις ένα δέκτη αντί να πάρεις πομποδέκτη που εμπεριέχει την δυνατότητα να ακούς σχεδόν παντού!?


δικιο εχεις

----------


## sv2evs

Πώληση του βραχέου μου. Λεπτομέρειες εδώ

----------


## potis21

Και τι θα αγοράσεις στην θέση του?  :One thumb up: 

ενα IC-730 θα εχω για επισκευη και συντήρηση (εχει να παιξει καμια 20ετια(!)το ειχε 2γράμματο SV9 call που, μετα απο προτροπες (καλά, εγω, μετα που με επεισες να δωσω θα βγαινω, κι εσυ δεν θα εχεις μηχανακι?!?) και θα το αξιολογήσω (μια στην λήψη που θα το συγκρίνω με το 706μκΙΙ μου και μια στην εκπομπή του στο φορτιο μετά την διακρίβωση φυσικά (2-tone test IMD). 

Αν μου αρεσει το συζητώ για το δικό σου. θα εχεις νέα μου.

----------


## sv2evs

> Και τι θα αγοράσεις στην θέση του? 
> 
> ενα IC-730 θα εχω για επισκευη και συντήρηση (εχει να παιξει καμια 20ετια(!)το ειχε 2γράμματο SV9 call που, μετα απο προτροπες (καλά, εγω, μετα που με επεισες να δωσω θα βγαινω, κι εσυ δεν θα εχεις μηχανακι?!?) και θα το αξιολογήσω (μια στην λήψη που θα το συγκρίνω με το 706μκΙΙ μου και μια στην εκπομπή του στο φορτιο μετά την διακρίβωση φυσικά (2-tone test IMD). 
> 
> Αν μου αρεσει το συζητώ για το δικό σου. θα εχεις νέα μου.


Νομίζω ότι θα σου αρέσει πολύ, αν και δεν έχει τα μενού και ίσως και το dsp του 706, απο ότι ξέρω όμως κάποιος που το είχε δουλέψει πριν απο εμένα το μηχάνημα το σύγκρινε άνετα με τα νεας τεχνολογίας, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις "θόρυβο" στην περιοχή σου. Το δίνω για να πάρω κάτι άλλο, πολύ πιθανόν κάτι που να έχει και 2 μέτρα και 70 εκατοστά μαζί..αν και δεν θα είναι το καλύτερο, έτσι θα μπορώ να έχω ένα μηχάνημα και μαζί μου για τις διακοπές στο εξοχικό και οπουδήποτε αλλού πάω. Με βλέπω για κανένα ft-857/897. :Thinking:

----------


## potis21

και μην ξεχάσετε να σκαναρετε στα SSB για έλληνες ορειβάτες του SOTA στις 2 με 3 του Μαη, και κάνετε την επαφή, γιατι οι συνάδελφοι θα εχουν κάνει καααααααμποσα χιλιόμετρα να να βγουνε στα βουνά της Ελλάδας και του κόσμου ολόκληρου για να καλέσουν απο τις κορυφές, και χρειαζονται την συμπαράστασή σας.

----------


## costas_mw

Νόμιζα ότι δεν φόρτωσε καλά η σελίδα του Google. Κάνω refresh. Μετά λέω... άντε θέλουμε λίγο ξεκούραση απο τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά γιατί άρχισα να έχω παραισθήσεις. hi
Κοιτάξτε το Google Logo που έιχε στη σελίδα του σήμερα. Γι' αυτούς που δεν προλάβανε  
*Spoiler:*

----------


## sv2evs

> Νόμιζα ότι δεν φόρτωσε καλά η σελίδα του Google. Κάνω refresh. Μετά λέω... άντε θέλουμε λίγο ξεκούραση απο τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά γιατί άρχισα να έχω παραισθήσεις. hi
> Κοιτάξτε το Google Logo που έιχε στη σελίδα του σήμερα. Γι' αυτούς που δεν προλάβανε  
> *Spoiler:*


Με ενημέρωσε ένας συνάδελφος για το γεγονός... :Laughing:

----------


## sv1eex

> Νόμιζα ότι δεν φόρτωσε καλά η σελίδα του Google. Κάνω refresh. Μετά λέω... άντε θέλουμε λίγο ξεκούραση απο τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά γιατί άρχισα να έχω παραισθήσεις. hi
> Κοιτάξτε το Google Logo που έιχε στη σελίδα του σήμερα. Γι' αυτούς που δεν προλάβανε  
> *Spoiler:*


Σαν σήμερα, στις 27 Απριλίου 1791 γεννήθηκε ο Μορς, στον οποίο αποδίδεται η εφεύρεση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού τηλέγραφου και του ομώνυμου κώδικα, που έγινε η βάση της ενσύρματης αλλά και της ασύρματης τηλεγραφίας. 
Oπότε αναγνωρίζοντας την προσφορά του οι κάτοχοι του google άλλαξαν την εικόνα  :Smile:

----------


## gravis

επισης περιμενω μεχρι τις 5 Μαιου που οπως ανακοινωσε η αντιπροσωπεια τις Drele,θα ειναι διαθεσιμο το Yaesu vx-8e. Για να δουμε θα υπαρχει συνεπεια η θα μας το τραβηξουνε παλι ενα μηνα μπροστα..

----------


## sv1eex

> επισης περιμενω μεχρι τις 5 Μαιου που οπως ανακοινωσε η αντιπροσωπεια τις Drele,θα ειναι διαθεσιμο το Yaesu vx-8e. Για να δουμε θα υπαρχει συνεπεια η θα μας το τραβηξουνε παλι ενα μηνα μπροστα..


Πάντως εγώ αν το βιαζόμουν θα έπαιρνα την αμερικάνικη έκδοση που έχει και τους 222ΜΗΖ και το έχουν προσφορά http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/0008.html 

 $369.95 !!!!

Αποκλείεται ακόμα και με τα μεταφορικά στην Ελλάδα να έχει λιγότερο από την ίδια τιμή σε ΕΥΡΩ!!!!!!!

 :Evil: 

Δείτε και εδώ τις διαφορές τις έκδοσεις R και Ε 
http://www.alfonsomartone.itb.it/ajkzqo.html

----------


## sv2evs

> Σαν σήμερα, στις 27 Απριλίου 1791 γεννήθηκε ο Μορς, στον οποίο αποδίδεται η εφεύρεση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού τηλέγραφου και του ομώνυμου κώδικα, που έγινε η βάση της ενσύρματης αλλά και της ασύρματης τηλεγραφίας. 
> Oπότε αναγνωρίζοντας την προσφορά του οι κάτοχοι του google άλλαξαν την εικόνα


Μπράβο τους !

edit:

Σε ένδειξη τιμής για τον Σάμιουελ Μορς, πατέρα της τηλεγραφίας και γενικά των τηλεπικοινωνιών, ο οποίος γεννήθηκε στις 27 Απριλίου 1791, η Google αντικατέστησε το λογότυπό της στη μηχανή αναζήτησης με την ίδια λέξη γραμμένη στον Κώδικα Μορς.

«--. --- --- --. .-.. .» είναι η κωδικοποιημένη εκδοχή της λέξης Google που εμφανίζεται τη Δευτέρα στο δικτυακό τόπο της μηχανής αναζήτησης. Κάνοντας κλικ στο χρωματιστό κώδικα, ο χρήστης οδηγείται σε ιστοσελίδες που αναφέρονται στον Σάμιουελ Μορς.

Ο Μορς (1791-1872) αρχικά σπούδασε ζωγραφική αλλά ασχολήθηκε στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του με τη φυσική και ενδιαφέρθηκε να αναπτύξει ένα σύστημα που θα μπορούσε να μεταδίδει μηνύματα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις .

Η τηλεγραφική συσκευή του, για την οποία απέκτησε δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας, παρουσιάστηκε το 1837 στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Νέας Υόρκης. Έξι χρόνια αργότερα, το 1843, το αμερικανικό Κογκρέσο ενέκρινε τη χρηματοδότηση της πρώτης τηλεγραφικής γραμμής, που συνέδεε την Ουάσινγκτον με τη Βαλτιμόρη. Η τεχνολογία διαδόθηκε ταχύτατα σε όλο τον κόσμο και το 1859 έφτασε και στην Ελλάδα.

Προκειμένου να μεταδοθούν μέσω του τηλέγραφου, τα μηνύματα έπρεπε να κωδικοποιούνται στο ειδικό «αλφάβητο» που ανέπτυξε ο Μορς, τον γνωστό Κώδικα Μορς, στον οποίο κάθε γράμμα κωδικοποιείται σε αλληλουχίες από γραμμές (παύλες) και στιγμές (τελείες). Σε κάθε στιγμή αντιστοιχεί ένα «μπιπ» διάρκειας 1/6 του δευτερολέπτου, ενώ σε κάθε γραμμή αντιστοιχεί ένας ήχος μισού δευτερολέπτου.

Σήμερα, ο Κώδικας Μορς δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, παραμένει όμως σχετικά δημοφιλής μεταξύ των ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Μια εφαρμογή του Κώδικα που μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμη είναι το σήμα κινδύνου SOS: · · · — — — · · ·

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...1&lngDtrID=252

----------


## costas_mw

> Σαν σήμερα, στις 27 Απριλίου 1791 γεννήθηκε ο Μορς, στον οποίο αποδίδεται η εφεύρεση του ηλεκτρομαγνητικού τηλέγραφου και του ομώνυμου κώδικα, που έγινε η βάση της ενσύρματης αλλά και της ασύρματης τηλεγραφίας. 
> Oπότε αναγνωρίζοντας την προσφορά του οι κάτοχοι του google άλλαξαν την εικόνα


Πω πώ δεν το ήξερα. Καλά παιδιά σημαδιακή μέρα. Ακριβώς εκείνη τη μέρα έφτασε το νέο μου Vibrokeyer. Διπλή χαρά λοιπόν.  :Clap:

----------


## Minas1000

Εγω περιμενω αυτο  http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/1007.html  και με 23cm.

----------


## gravis

> Εγω περιμενω αυτο  http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/ht/1007.html  και με 23cm.



δεν υπαρχει αυτο στην ελλαδα?

----------


## Minas1000

Απο οτι εμαθα,απο τον αντιπροσωπο,Ιουνιο θα βγει γυρω στα 350 ευρω στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## sv2evs

Να και ακόμα ένα τρίμπαντο φορητό...για να δούμε... :Thinking:

----------


## potis21

Η alinco φερθηκε εξυπνα... κανεις δεν μπορεσε να ψυχολογήσει την Icom στο γιατί σταμάτησε τόσο σύντομα την παραγωγη του Τ81.... Οταν ειδαν λοιπόν οτι στο Ιαπωνικό Ebay τα 81ρια πουλάνε στην ... τότε τιμή βιτρίνας, με τα όσα προβλήματα εχουνε (λιωμένες μπαταρίες, λιωμένοι πυκνωτες, λιωμένα σασί απο την χρήση) ειπανε "Δεν βγάζουμε ενα τετοιο αφου υπάρχει ζήτηση?" πιστευω οτι η επιλογή τους θα τους ανταμείψει.

----------


## sv1eex

> Η alinco φερθηκε εξυπνα... κανεις δεν μπορεσε να ψυχολογήσει την Icom στο γιατί σταμάτησε τόσο σύντομα την παραγωγη του Τ81.... Οταν ειδαν λοιπόν οτι στο Ιαπωνικό Ebay τα 81ρια πουλάνε στην ... τότε τιμή βιτρίνας, με τα όσα προβλήματα εχουνε (λιωμένες μπαταρίες, λιωμένοι πυκνωτες, λιωμένα σασί απο την χρήση) ειπανε "Δεν βγάζουμε ενα τετοιο αφου υπάρχει ζήτηση?" πιστευω οτι η επιλογή τους θα τους ανταμείψει.


Γιάννη +1000 !

Κάποτε το 1999 που αγόρασα και εγώ το πρώτο μου t81(το πήρα 100.000 δρχ από την Ελλάδα από τον επίσημο αντιπρόσωπο) έμαθα από γιαπωνέζο συνάδελφο εργαζόμενο στην icom japan που συνάντησα σε κάποιο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό πανηγύρι στο εξωτερικό πως το 81 θα το σταματάγανε γιατί είχανε πρόβλημα με το ότι το Α version πάταγε και στους 800 ΜΗΖ και άκουγε πράγμα που δεν έκανε το fcc ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενο, και  που εξακολουθούσε από τότε να μου φαίνεται χαζό για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα και την ευρωπαική έκδοση . Από τότε είχαν και κατασκεύαζαν την τρομοκρατοφοβία μάλλον.Οι γιαπωνέζοι ενδιαφέρονται πολύ για την αμερικάνικη αγορά φαίνεται. Ευχομαι το νέο μηχανάκι να πάει ψηλά και να αποκτήσει ο γιγάκυκλος κόσμο με ενδιαφέρον για ψάξιμο.

Από ότι κατάλαβα το μηχανάκι έχει ....πιο ακριβά από την τιμή που το πήρα καινούργιο  :Smile: ))

73!

----------


## potis21

Νικηφόρε μπες στο http://www.radioamateur.eu/Quotazioni.pdf και δες τιμες που απαντήθηκαν μεχρι περισυ στο ebay.

----------


## gravis

Χτες ηρθε στην Ελλαδα επιτελους το yeasu vx-8 ,σημερα το παρηγγειλα να μου το στειλουν, ανυπομονω για τις πρωτες εντυπωσεις

----------


## potis21

ακριβό ειναι και μάλιστα οπως γραφει και ο διομήδης 2mdes.blogspot.com στο μπλογκ του εχει κάνει τον γυρο του πλανήτη για να ερθει εξ ου και το υψηλό κοστος σε σχεση με την αμερική.

Αν δεν ερθει με κοντεινερ απο απω ανατόλή δεν εχω λόγο να κάνω τις μεταφορικές πλουσιες. καλλιά να κάνω τους μεταπωλητές που ρισκάρουν και στηρίζουν το χόμπυ...

----------


## gravis

δεν γνωριζω αν εχει κανει τον γυρω του κοσμου για να ερθει στην ελλαδα οπως γραφει ο 2μδης. Το θετικο στην υποθεση ειναι οτι τα μοντελα που ερχονται στην Ελλαδα ειναι απαλλαγμενα απο τα Bugs ,(το ανακοινωσε και η αντιπροσωπεια αυτο) των πρωτων μοντελων που κυκλοφορησαν στο εξωτερικο, οποτε προσοχη οποιος παραγγειλει απο ξενο Site.
Επισης ενα καλο ειναι οτι ερχονται απευθειας απο ιαπωνια, οποτε δεν εχουμε κατι σε made in china.
Οπως εγραφα και σε παλιοτερα ποστ ,το περιμενα πως και πως γιατι δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αλλος φορητος με αυτες τις δυνατοτητες, και μιας και οι κατασκευαστριες εταιριες δεν αλλαζουν τα μηχανηματα τους καθε μηνα οπως γινετε με τους υπολογιστες, ειναι ενα μηχανημα που θα σου μεινει για χρονια. Τωρα αν θα περιμενεις να πεσει 50 ευρω, μαλλον θα περιμενεις κανενα χρονο ακομα, και δεν νομιζω να αξιζει αυτη η αναμονη, αρκετα περιμεναμε μεχρι να εισαχθει και στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## potis21

Οχι κολλητέ... περιμένω να εξαντληθουν τα κομματια με το bug...... :P
να σου πώ, σωστά γραφτηκε οτι ενα all-all, το Ft-817, ειναι μολις 100 ευρώ ακριβότερο και επίσης εχει εσωτερική μπαταρία. Γιατί λοιπον να δωσω 400 ευρα σε φορητο fm VU και να μην δωσω 500 σε φορητο  FM-SSB HF-VU???? 

ή να μην παρω το Alinco που θα εχει και τον γιγαντα στην ιδια τιμή?

τωρα, αν καιγεστε για gps, βαρομετρο, bluetooth και τετοια, παρτε το, γιατι οχι? εγω η ενα "μπρελόκ" (VX1-VX3) θα αγόραζα ή ενα φορητό με δυνατότητες τρελες, που θα δικαιολογουσαν το κοστος του.

να αγορασω ενα μηχανημα που μια απο τις 3 μπαντες του ειναι αχρηστη στην ελλάδα?

Εχοντας ηδη το FT-90R και εκτιμώντας το αμελητέο του μεγεθος, και την σχεδόν φορητότητά του (με μπαταρία 3.6Αh και με 5W δουλευεις ανετα δορυφόρο (ΑΟ51) με μια λ/2 αυτοκινήτου(!)  το 817 που ειναι φορές ανώτερο σε όλα (πλην της ισχύος) ειναι πολυ πιο λογικό σαν στοχος σε τιμη πάνω απο τα 350 ευρα.

Δωστε προσοχή στο οτι δεν εφυγα ουτε για 1 λεξη απο την Yaesu.

----------


## sv2evs

και εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα έδινα αυτά τα χρήματα για φορητό... :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

potis ,για το φτ-817, δεν υπολογισες στο κοστος στα παρελκομενα του, τροφοδοτικο, κεραιες,καλωδιο, ειδικα για καποιον που θελει να ξεκινηση με κατι απλο, το κοστος ανεβαινει επικινδυνα.
 Επισης δεν θα επαιρνα το παμπαλαιο 817, αλλα θα πηγαινα κατευθειαν στο 897.Το οτι παιρνει μπαταρια δεν το κανει και χειρος το μηχανημα. Το vx-8 πιο ανετα το παιρνεις σε μια παραλια, σε μια βολτα, στο αυτοκινητο, το βαζεις στην τσεπη, δεν εχεις την ιδια ανεση σε σχεση με το vx-8.
Επισης δεν θα εσκαγα λεφτα για την μινιατουρα-μπρελοκ φτ-90R, που δεν ξερεις που να το καταταξεις και δουλευει μονο σε FM.
Το vx-8 ειναι ποιο εργονομικο, το δενεις σε μια κατευθυντικη για δορυφορο , παρα το φτ-90.
το bluetooth στο vx-8 δεν με ενδιαφερει, ισως βοηθαει οταν οδηγας, αλλα λυσεις υπαρχουν και γι αυτο το θεμα. To aprs που εχει ειναι ενα συν .
επισης alinco δεν θα επερνα, λογο ποιοτητα κατασκευης, και δεν εχει να δειξει κατι παραπανω απο τις αλλες εταιριες γιγαντες που απλως ακολουθει.
Επισης δεν ξερω γιατι λες οτι τα 50mhz ειναι αχρηστα.

----------


## potis21

Να σου πω.
>αν θες να ξεκινήσεις με κάτι απλό, γιατι να μην πας σε ενα surecom οπου εχεις τις 2 μπαντες που θες με 120 ευρω απο χονγκ κονγκ?

Το 897 κι αν ειναι τεράστιο. Εκεί κι αν ψάχνεις το ρολο σου. Δηλαδή ολοι οι ορειβάτες του κοσμου που εχουν το 817 θεο τους και προσκυνάνε δεν ξερουν τι τους γίνεται και θα επρεπε να πάρουν ενα vx8? τρελό δεν ακουγεται? καθε μηχάνημα ειναι σιγουρα στον ρόλο του. Το VX8 ειναι εκει για να τα πάρει απο κάποιον που θέλει να τα ΄δωσει. Παραμένει όμως πολύ ακριβό. Το μονο καλό του ειναι οτι οταν θα πέσει κάποτε στα 320 ευρω που ειναι και η τιμή - σκόπελος του προιόντος, το VX7 8α κάνει 220 και το VX6 170.

To FT90 ειναι ενα μπρελόκ... που ειναι φυσει αδύνατο να το ταπώσεις, καθως με μια 7.2ΑΗ ρίχνεις κάτι πατήματα στα 25W μουρλια στο δορυφόρο. μπαίνει και μπαίνει πάντα.
 Επειδή δουλευει σε FM και οχι "AM στα...6μ και με 1w, και για να σε προλάβω 6khz ευρος, παρανομο δλδ στην Ελλαδα", που ειναι το μονο mode Που εχει παραπάνω το vx8, το καταβαραθρώνεις?



Ο ΕΚΚΖΣ αναφερει ρητα στις εκχωρήσεις 

"E16 Με απόφαση του ΥΜΕ μετά από τη σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ, η υποζώνη 50−52 MHz και η υποζώνη 70,20
– 70,25 MHz είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιoύνται από ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς και πειραματικούς σταθμούς *για πει−
ραματικές δραστηριότητες*."


Η απόδοση ειναι ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ και εχει μεγιστο ευρος εκπομπής 3ΚΗΖ. οποτε στην Ελλάδα στα 6μ μονο SSB και CW επιτρεπονται. AM και FM απαγορευονται. γι αυτό και ειναι αχρηστα στην Ελλάδα. Ενω τα SSB του απηρχαιωμένου 817, ε? ειδες μια αχρηστία?

Το VX8 ειναι το μπιχλιμπίδι. Οχι τα υπόλοιπα. Τα άλλα ξερουν που στέκονται. Στην τιμή που το αγοραζουν σημερα οσοι το αγοράζουν ξέρουν οτι μολις πεταξαν 200 ευρω στον κουβά. κι αυτό γιατι ΔΕΝ θα περπατήσει αν δεν πεσει κανα 100ρικο. Και η Vertexoyaesu θελει να πουλήσει κι όχι να κάνει επίδειξη δυνατοτήτων και κόστους. θα πέσει λοιπόν στα 300 εν καιρώ, θα εχει χάσει (και καινουριο στο ναυλον να το εχεις αποθηκευσει) αλλο ενα 100ρικο για το μεταχειρισμένο της υπόθεσης... αν κάνω υπομονή 1 χρονο θα αγοράσω 2 στην ιδια τιμή. Ειδες το λοιπον που ειναι η τρελα χωμένη?

Η μήπως τα ίδια ακριβώς δεν επαθαν και αυτοι που αγορασαν το 897 στα νιάτα του? τωρα κανει 630 ευρω, τοτε εκανε 810.... το αγορασε κολλητος στα 780,ολοχαρος γιατι το πήρε ....30 ευρω φτηνότερα.
παει λέει να το πουλήσει 2 μηνων με αποδειξη αγορας στην κουτα του 650,  το ριχνει 630 η αντιπροσωπεια, του δειχνω την τιμή στα SV νεα, ακόμη νοσηλευεται με εγκεφαλικό. Ειδες?

----------


## sv1eex

Παιδιά όπως την βρίσκει ο καθένας μας...άλλος γουστάρει τα δορυφορικά και άλλος τα ορειβατικά!
Πάντως το 817 μην   το βρίζετε, κατάφερα φορητός να κάνω στους 50 ΜΗΖ πάνω από 40 Dxcc entities σε διάστημα 2 χρόνων όπου το ωφέλιμο χρονικό διάστημα ήταν από Μάη ως Ιουνη με κεραιάκια κάτω του ενός μέτρου και μόνο με σποραδικό (περπατώντας και οδηγώντας) . Αλλοι πιο έμπειροι έχουν κάνει πάνω από 100!

Οπότε για όποιον γουστάρει δορυφορικά με FM μόνο δορυφόρους υπάρχουν λύσεις, για όποιον γουστάρει APRS πάλι το ίδιο και όποιος θέλει ισχύ πάλι υπάρχουν λύσεις. Είναι θέμα επιλογών του καθενός στην κατεύθυνση του χόμπυ που θα πάρει (και οικονομικών) .

Οσοι πάντως το πάρετε δεν θα έχετε κανένα επιπλέον κόστος για παρελκόμενα όπως ίσως φαντάζεστε εκτός αν θέλετε να ακούγεστε 5-9+ παντού οπότε δεν σας κάνει αυτό το μηχανάκι προφανώς. Επειδή επίσης έτυχε να έχω και το 897 με τις (πανάκριβες!!!) μπαταρίες του αν κάνετε ορειβασία και το πάρετε μαζί ...θα βλαστημήσετε την ώρα και την στιγμή. Η διαφορά από τα 5 watt ως τα 25 watt του 897 για portable τις περισσότερες φορές στο βουνό δεν έχει καμιά διαφορά πέρα από ένα s-unit ! Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο και είναι χίλιες φορές καλύτερο να έχεις απλά καλύτερη κεραία για την μπάντα που θες παρά ισχύ.....δειτε τι έχουν βγάλει.
73 και καλές αγορές  :Smile: 

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 14 λεπτά και 10 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Να μην το ξεχάσω επίσης για τους SV ξεκίνησε ο μαραθώνιος των 6μ για το έτος 2009!

http://www.tamrinki.fi/6m/mresults.php

Υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετές Ελληνικές συμμετοχές και ελπίζω να πάμε πολύ καλά και δυνατά και φέτος!! Ελπίζω να μπουν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι γιατί η προθεσμία για υποβολή αιτήσεων τρέχει ακόμα!

Καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## costas_mw

Νικηφόρε στο μυαλό μου ήσουν? Άσχετο με το θέμα που συζητάτε παιδιά αλλά συγχωρήστε με. Έχεις να προτείνεις καμία φθηνότερη λύση για portable dx κεραία βραχέων? Είδα στο χαμφεστ εχτές την "πολυπρόσωπη" του HK. Αξίζει τον κόπο ή να φτιάξω καμία Fritzel με το μείον βέβαια ότι δεν είναι κάθετη για dx και για ευκολία στο στήσιμο. Μεταξύ G5RV και Φριτζελ τι λές?

----------


## sv1eex

> Νικηφόρε στο μυαλό μου ήσουν? Άσχετο με το θέμα που συζητάτε παιδιά αλλά συγχωρήστε με. Έχεις να προτείνεις καμία φθηνότερη λύση για portable dx κεραία βραχέων? Είδα στο χαμφεστ εχτές την "πολυπρόσωπη" του HK. Αξίζει τον κόπο ή να φτιάξω καμία Fritzel με το μείον βέβαια ότι δεν είναι κάθετη για dx και για ευκολία στο στήσιμο. Μεταξύ G5RV και Φριτζελ τι λές?


Γεια σου φίλε Κώστα!!

Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά....λοιπόν καταρχήν να σε ρωτήσω αν σε ενδιαφέρει να δεις για portable κάτι από τους "μάστορες" εδώ τους πορωμένους του hfpack



Για να παρακολουθήσουν την κουβέντα και οι φίλοι που δεν έχουν καταλάβει τι είναι αυτοί οι περίεργοι ...πρόκειται για ραδιοερασιτέχνες που ασχολούνται με την πεζοπορία και τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό μακρυά από το σαλόνι.

Αυτοί λοιπόν έκαναν πριν κάποια χρόνια κάποια τέστ και βαθμολόγησαν κεραίες portable για βραχέα είτε οριζόντιες είτε κατακόρυφες

Τα αποτέλεσματα είναι εδώ για τις κατακόρυφες:

http://hfpack.com/antennas/shootoutvertical2002.html

και για τις οριζόντιες:

http://hfpack.com/antennas/shootouthorizontal2002.html

Προσωπικά πάντα επειδή δεν είναι στήσιμο για σύγκριση που έκανε ο γιώργος ο κουτάλας ή ο βαγγέλας ο σκάνια μεταξύ τους στα παράνομα αλλά μετέχουν αρκετά σοβαροί συνάδελφοι τείνω να αποδέχομαι τα τεστ αυτά... Τώρα στο ερώτημα τι είναι καλύτερο G5RV vs fritzel ίσως να είναι καλύτερα να ρωτήσω με τι συνθήκες θα εκπέμψεις και από που;


73!!

----------


## costas_mw

Οι κεραία που θα χρειαστώ θα είναι για χρήση απο το δεύτερο qth, εκδρομές, καμιά βραχονησίδα τώρα το καλοκαίρι και γενικώς μια εύκολα αναρτώμενη κατασκευή για field χρήση που κάθε φορά θα μαζεύεται σε τέτοιο μέγεθος ώστε να μην βγαίνω εγώ απο το αυτοκίνητο ή το σκάφος για να χωρέσει η κεραία. hi Φοβερό το link που μας έδωσες πάντως. Για άλλη μια φορά Νικηφόρε μπράβο. :Clap:

----------


## sv1eex

> Οι κεραία που θα χρειαστώ θα είναι για χρήση απο το δεύτερο qth, εκδρομές, καμιά βραχονησίδα τώρα το καλοκαίρι και γενικώς μια εύκολα αναρτώμενη κατασκευή για field χρήση που κάθε φορά θα μαζεύεται σε τέτοιο μέγεθος ώστε να μην βγαίνω εγώ απο το αυτοκίνητο ή το σκάφος για να χωρέσει η κεραία. hi Φοβερό το link που μας έδωσες πάντως. Για άλλη μια φορά Νικηφόρε μπράβο.


Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου χαρά μου να τα μοιράζομαι!
Λοιπόν μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλεις μια κατακόρυφη αφού είσαι κοντά σε θάλασσα κάτι σαν αυτό:

http://www.spiderbeam.com/product_in...ss%20pole.html

Στην Ελλάδα θα το βρεις εδώ

Η αν θες και τα 80/160μ μπόμπα η 18άρα .

Θα στήσεις σύρμα τυλιχτό ως πάνω και κάτω balun+tuner+αντίβαρο ή κάπλερ + αντίβαρο.


Το αντίστοιχο 10μετρο της mfj δεν άντεξε σε μένα κάποια μέρα με αέρα και διαλύθηκε αντίθετα τα καλάμια της spiderbeam φάνηκαν σκυλιά στα dxpedition που τα δοκίμασα από πρώτο χέρι.
Αν θες πάλι υπάρχουν και τα καλάμια απικο ψαρέματος με τιμές ως 25 ευρώ που έρχονται καλά αλλά δεν αντέχουν πολλούς αέρηδες.
Αυτά έχουν το καλό πως δεν θέλουν ιδιαίτερα θέματα με τη βάση ενώ οι ιστοί της spiderbeam είναι λίγο ...γουρουνάκια!
Οι άλλες(g5rv κτλ) θα απαιτήσουν επιπλέον σημεία στήριξης ή/και 3 ιστούς ή  και ύψη που θα είναι δύσκολα στη βάρκα ...σε ποιες μπάντες θές να δουλέψεις?

73!!

----------


## gravis

Παντως για το μελλον προσανατολιζομαι για το 897, οτι πρεπει για βαση, αλλα και παρολο το βαρος του κανει και για καμμια κοντινη εξορμιση

----------


## sv1eex

> Παντως για το μελλον προσανατολιζομαι για το 897, οτι πρεπει για βαση, αλλα και παρολο το βαρος του κανει και για καμμια κοντινη εξορμιση


Καλορίζικο!!!Και καλά DX...!!!

επειδή όμως είπαμε τα καλά ας πούμε και τα στραβά τώρα...τα περισσότερα 817 είτε ND είτε παλιά πάσχουν από το κάψιμο των 2 τρανσίστορ εξόδου που αν τους κάνετε τακτική χρήση κάποια στιγμή θα σας αφήσουν χωρίς προφανή λόγο. Μικρή ζημιά φυσικά αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σας από κολητήρια. Για περισσότερα ψάξτε τις λέξεις finals blown στη λίστα

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ft-817 και δείτε πόσοι  κάτοχoι  γίναν μέλη του finals blown club

Το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω δει στα  897d/857d είναι κάποια παραμόρφωση με ssb διαμόρφωση στα 6+2μ στο audio όταν εκπέμπουμε με αποτέλεσμα να είμαστε ακατάληπτοι σε τυχαίες χρονικές στιγμές(δεν έχει σχέση με στάσιμα, ρυθμίσεις ή κατσαβίδιασματα) και μάλιστα ιδίως τις στιγμές που ανοίγει η διάδοση !!!

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ft897
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ft-857

----------


## costas_mw

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου χαρά μου να τα μοιράζομαι!
> Λοιπόν μήπως θα έπρεπε να βάλεις μια κατακόρυφη αφού είσαι κοντά σε θάλασσα κάτι σαν αυτό:
> 
> http://www.spiderbeam.com/product_in...ss%20pole.html
> 
> Στην Ελλάδα θα το βρεις εδώ
> 
> Η αν θες και τα 80/160μ μπόμπα η 18άρα .
> 
> ...


Οι μπάντες που μ' ενδιαφέρουν έιναι τα 40 και 20 και αν ανοίξουν τα 15. Βέβαια και ποιός δεν θα έλεγε όχι για 80 το βράδι αλλά για κάθετο παραπάει διότι χάνει την φορητότητά του. Το κακό με τις Spiderbeam είναι πράγματι ότι δεν είναι τόσο ελαφρές όσο θα ήθελε κανείς για φορητή χρήση, ιδίως η 18αρα θέλει πολύ καλή στήριξη και το κακό με όλες τις συρμάτινες κάθετες είναι τα αντίβαρα που για να αποδώσουν πρέπει να είναι πολλά ενώ βάζουν και πολύ θόρυβο εδω που τα λέμε. Μάλλον ψάχνω κάποιο κάθετο με πηνεία φορτίσεως αλλά οικονομικό  όπως αυτό του sv1hk που προανέφερα αλλά δεν ξέρω καθόλου για τις αποδόσεις τους. Οι Windom και η G5RV τουλαχιστον έχουν δείξει την αξία τους αλλά κι αυτές είναι μπελάς στο στήσιμο αλλά μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχουν δέντρα. Αν υπάρχουν τότε τελικά είναι οι ποιό βοκλικές πιστεύω. Τελικά όλα τα θέλω...  :Embarassed:

----------


## gravis

Θα επρεπε ολες οι συσκευες να εχουν δυνατοτητα για Firmware Update απο τον χρηστη, ωστε να εξαλειφονται τυχον Bugs, αλλα και να προστιθενται νεες δυνατοτητες. Λιγα μοντελα ειδα να το κανουν αυτο.

----------


## sv1eex

> Οι μπάντες που μ' ενδιαφέρουν έιναι τα 40 και 20 και αν ανοίξουν τα 15. Βέβαια και ποιός δεν θα έλεγε όχι για 80 το βράδι αλλά για κάθετο παραπάει διότι χάνει την φορητότητά του. Το κακό με τις Spiderbeam είναι πράγματι ότι δεν είναι τόσο ελαφρές όσο θα ήθελε κανείς για φορητή χρήση, ιδίως η 18αρα θέλει πολύ καλή στήριξη και το κακό με όλες τις συρμάτινες κάθετες είναι τα αντίβαρα που για να αποδώσουν πρέπει να είναι πολλά ενώ βάζουν και πολύ θόρυβο εδω που τα λέμε. Μάλλον ψάχνω κάποιο κάθετο με πηνεία φορτίσεως αλλά οικονομικό  όπως αυτό του sv1hk που προανέφερα αλλά δεν ξέρω καθόλου για τις αποδόσεις τους. Οι Windom και η G5RV τουλαχιστον έχουν δείξει την αξία τους αλλά κι αυτές είναι μπελάς στο στήσιμο αλλά μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχουν δέντρα. Αν υπάρχουν τότε τελικά είναι οι ποιό βοκλικές πιστεύω. Τελικά όλα τα θέλω...


Oσο πιο πολύ σύρμα τόσο καλύτερα.

Πάντως πρόσφατα που άκουγα βράδυ τα 15μ αργούν να κλείσουν με ευρώπη! 

Αν δεν έχεις δέντρα δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δυσκολεύουν με τις συρμάτινες.

----------


## potis21

ενα OCF 21 μετρων (τυπου carolina Windom)

με ενα πανευκολο balun του Συγχωρεμενου SV1BSXπου τυλίγεται και σε δαχτυλιδοειδή φερρίτη αν δεν βρίσκεις μπάρα φερρίτη)  ειναι πανευκολο στην κατασκευή του, και καλύπτει τις μπάντες που θες.

 Προσοχή στο ότι η 80 (μήκους 42μ) ΔΕΝ καλύπτει τους 21 ΜΗΖ αν την δουλεψεις με ζευξη στο 84%.

----------


## sv2evs

> Θα επρεπε ολες οι συσκευες να εχουν δυνατοτητα για Firmware Update απο τον χρηστη, ωστε να εξαλειφονται τυχον Bugs, αλλα και να προστιθενται νεες δυνατοτητες. Λιγα μοντελα ειδα να το κανουν αυτο.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, θα το ήθελα και εγώ για το d700 που έχω που είναι το v.1 και που αν δεν κάνω λάθος η πιο νέα έκδοση διορθώνει κάποια ψιλο-προβλήματα με το tnc. Εγώ πάλι δεν έχω δει κανένα μηχάνημα να το κάνει αυτό, βέβαια έχω μείνει και λίγο πίσω στο τι κυκλοφορεί !  :Sorry:

----------


## gravis

Σημερα μου ηρθε το Vx-8!. πρωτες εντυπωσεις ειναι η αριστη και στιβαρη κατασκευη του, προς το παρον ακομα φορτιζει, βλεπω οτι παιρνει γυρω στις 4 ωρες. Επισης μεσα ειχε ενα μαξιλαρακι τις 3Μ, ενα αυτοκολητο μαλακο μαξιλαρακι, ξερετε που θα μπορει να το κολαμε αυτο? οι οδηγιες δεν λενε κατι

----------


## Minas1000

> Επισης μεσα ειχε ενα μαξιλαρακι τις 3Μ, ενα αυτοκολητο μαλακο μαξιλαρακι, ξερετε που θα μπορει να το κολαμε αυτο?


Στο κεφαλι σου,στο σημειο που θα χτυπας το φορητο οταν εχει προβλημα  :Smile: 

Καλοριζικο φιλε, καλες συνομιλιες πες μας εντυπωσεις οταν το λειτουργησεις.

----------


## gravis

παρατηρησα, καθως σκαναριζα τις συχνοτηες, οτι περα απο τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες συχνοτητες, στις υπολοιπες υπαρχει αρκετος θορυβος, να εκπεμπουν τραγουδια και ομιλιες, χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος ποιος θα μπορεσει να τους ακουσει αν δεν εχει καποιος εναν scanner, και γενικα φανηκε η ανυπαρξια τις ΕΕΤΤ , που ειμαι σιγουρος ουτε μια φορα δεν σκαναρε τις συχνοτητες να δει τι παιζει.

----------


## sv1eex

Ωωωω με γειεεες!!!!!!!
Καλά QSO!!!!!!!!!
Θα ήθελα να σας διαβεβαιώσω πως η ΕΕΤΤ όλα τα ακούει στο λεκανοπέδιο αλλά...δεν επεμβαίνει αν δεν γίνει καταγγελία ! Για ευνόητους λόγους  :Wink:

----------


## gravis

ποιοι ειναι αυτοι οι ευνοητη λογοι?

----------


## sv1eex

Θα ήθελαν μια φυλακή σαν τον Κορυδαλλό μόνο για τους παράνομους των "αιθέρων"  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

> Θα ήθελαν μια φυλακή σαν τον Κορυδαλλό μόνο για τους παράνομους των "αιθέρων"


Καλά το πήγες στην αρχή αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος.

----------


## sv1eex

> Καλά το πήγες στην αρχή αλλά δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος.


Πολύ σωστά....... γιαυτό και έβαλα τη φατσούλα  :Smile:

----------


## costas_mw

> Πολύ σωστά....... γιαυτό και έβαλα τη φατσούλα


Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας σε σχέση με τις κεραίες HF. Καλορίζικο συνάδελφε το VX=8. Άσχετο... Νικηφόρε ποιο browser χρησιμοποιείς? Βλέπω ότι τα μηνύματά σου δεν ανεβαίνουν σε αριθμό. Πολύ stealth σε βλέπω  :Wink:

----------


## gravis

η πλακα με τα καφενεια ειναι, οτι οταν πιανει μικροφωνο ενας, το παει με αργο ρυθμο,λεγοντας φυσικα το μισο διακριτικο,  κραταει το μικροφωνο οσο θελει αυτος, συνηθως μεχρι να βγαλει μια ολοκληρωμενη προταση τον παιρνει αρκετα λεπτα, και μετα συνεχιζει ο αλλος,μια παυση δεν υπαρχειμεταξυ τους, αυτη η διαδικασια τους παει μεχρι το πρωι, και στο τελος ολοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι.

----------


## sv1eex

> Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις σας σε σχέση με τις κεραίες HF. Καλορίζικο συνάδελφε το VX=8. Άσχετο... Νικηφόρε ποιο browser χρησιμοποιείς? Βλέπω ότι τα μηνύματά σου δεν ανεβαίνουν σε αριθμό. Πολύ stealth σε βλέπω


Bλέπω πως με ανακάλυψες με το cheat mode μου στο φόρουμ οπότε παύω πλέον να έχω stealth counter! 

Δεν είναι θέμα browser πάντως  :Worthy:

----------


## sv2evs

> Ωωωω με γειεεες!!!!!!!
> Καλά QSO!!!!!!!!!
> Θα ήθελα να σας διαβεβαιώσω πως η ΕΕΤΤ όλα τα ακούει στο λεκανοπέδιο αλλά...δεν επεμβαίνει αν δεν γίνει καταγγελία ! Για ευνόητους λόγους


Ελπίζω να συμβαίνει το ίδιο και στην θεσσαλονίκη...για ευνόητους λόγους... :Whistle:

----------


## potis21

sv4nwd καλορίζικο το μηχανάκι και καλοδουλευτο!

Θα ηθελα (πριν αρχίσεις τις καταγγελίες(!) :Razz: ) να σου θεσω οτι 

>Τα scanner κάθε τεχνολογίας ειναι επιρρεπή σε συχνότητες ειδώλου γυρω απο τους (2 συνηθως) τοπικους ταλαντωτές τους. Αυτό σημαινει οτι αν ενα σκανερ εχει IF π.χ. 60mhz και ακουει εναν σταθμο στους 100MHZ στην εισοδο του, ειναι πιθανό να τον εμφανίσει

>στους 140

>Στους 20

και σε κάμποσες ακόμα συχνότητες. 

για τον υπολογισμο και την αξιολόγηση συχνοτητων ειδώλου στα εγχειριδια καθε μηχανηματος που σεβεται τον εαυτό του 
αναγράφονται ολες οι ενδιαμεσες συχνότητες που χρησιμοποιει και σε ποιες περιοχές, ωστε με τους τυπους της ετεροδυνωσης να βρεις αν το σημα που ακους σε μια Χ συχνοτητα ειναι πραγματικό ή ειδωλο σήματος που ακους σε Y. συνήθως τα ειδωλα ειναι κάμποσα db πιό αδύναμα λόγω επέμβασης επιλογικών φίλτρων περιοχής.

Ειναι φυσιολογικότατο (το κάνουν και τα FM ραδιοφωνα αν τα κατσαβιδιάσεις και τα πας απο  66.1 - 87.5 οπου και ακουν εκει τους σταθμους της κανονικής μπάντας των FM) καθως εχουν IF 10.7 και συχνότητα ειδώλου 21.4. Ειναι χαρακτηριστικό και όχι πρόβλημα, και ειναι μια απο κάμποσες υποχωρήσεις που πρέπει να κάνει καθε κατασκευαστης σκάνερ για να κρατήσει το κόστος χαμηλα (σε άλλες τεχνολογίες π.χ. αναλυτες φασματος που το κόστος δεν ειναι πρόβλημα, συνήθως βαζουν τον τοπικό ταλαντωτή σε συχνότητα 1->2πλασια της μεγιστης συχνότητας λήψεως π.χ. για ενα αναλυτη με ευρος  0-10GHZ απο οπου και ξεκινά ενα τρελό low pass που δεν τον αφήνει να ακουσει τιποτε πανω απο κει, ο τοπικός ταλαντωτης ειναι στον 10-20 GHz , η πρωτη IF ειναι στους 10 GHz και ετσι δεν βλέπει ειδωλα.

Βεβαια δεν υπάρχει και δεκτης απο ανθρωπινα χερια κατασκευασμένος που να μπορει να αντέξει άπειρη στάθμη εισόδου χωρις μόλις περάσει μια συγκεκριμένη στάθμη (imd 3rd order intercept point) να μην ξεκινήσει να πετά μοναχός του ειδωλα. Στους ποιοτικους δέκτες, Και αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό (ανεκτή στάθμη εισόδου) περιγράφεται , και ειναι και ενας λόγος για τον οποιο πολλά μηχανήματα εχουν ενσωματωμένο εξασθενητή. ( ο άλλος ειναι οτι σε πολυ ισχυρα τοπικά SSB σηματα, ακόμα και με τερμα κλειστό RF GAIN η εκπομπή γίνεται ακατάληπτη, οποτε ενας 20dB εξασθενητής σωζει την κατάσταση (τα 20db ειναι 100 φορες χαμηλότερης ισχύος σήμα ). Οπότε αν η χρήση ενος 20dB εξασθενητη ρίξει....80db την παρεμβολή, μάλλον την βλέπει μονο το σκανερ σου.


>Η ΕΕΤΤ εχει σταθμους παρακολουθησης ραδιοφασματος (2 στην Αθηνα, 1 στην θεσσαλονίκη και κάμποσους φορητους) που παιρνουν "φωτογραφίες" του φασματος απο 0 - 15GHZ και επίσης μπορουν να καταγραψουν την κατευθυνση απο την οποια ερχεται ενα σήμα, να κανουν τριγωνισμό (RDF) και να καταγράψουν το περιεχόμενο της εκπομπής.




>>>>>>>>Γιατί σας επρηξα με το ζήτημα<<<<<<<<<<<<

πάρα πολλές ειναι εκείνες οι φορές, που με απείλησαν, με φοβέρισαν, με ζαλισαν, με τρελαναν, με εβρισαν λογω

>Κεραιων τηλεόρασης που τα είχαν παίξει οι ενισχυτες και εριχναν (δειτε πάνω το λινκ 3rd order intercept) το ενα κανάλι πανω στο άλλο (η αλλοιως...  μπουκωμα)


>ραδιοφώνων που μπουκωναν και ακουγαν εναν σταθμο απανω σε άλλον

>Τηλεοράσεων που εδειχναν κοτλέ την εικόνα γιατι δεν ειχαν high pass filter να κόψουν τους 144 ή τους 100 ή τους 28 ή τους 432 ή τους (βαλτε οτι θελετε εδω) αλλα εριχναν 120 dbμV απο το ανεπιθυμητο σημα στο tuner ή στον ενισχυτή λόγω μιας ξεχασμενης απο παλια κεραιας VHF στον ιστό.

Αν ξερετε απο που σας ερχεται, ειναι πολύ πιό ευκολο να το αποφυγετε ή να το αντιμετωπίσετε.

ειναι σημαντικό να καταλάβουμε οτι το δυσανεκτικό συστημα πολλες φορές αυξανει την αντοχή του σε εξωγενες ΗΜ πεδιο 100 φορες (δλδ 20DB ΙΣΧΥΡΌΤΕΡΗ ΕΝΤΑΣΗ - τον παρεμβάλαμε με 100W και τωρα θέλουμε 10KW για να ξανακάνουμε την ιδια παρεμβολή) αν υπάρχει φιλτρο που να του αποκοπτει την ανεπιθυμητη συχνότητα κατα 20db, τυπική τιμή ενος καλα θωρακισμένου φιλτρου. οπότε ΠΕΙΘΟΥΜΕ με γλυψιμο ή ο'τι απαιτειται τον παθόντα να τοποθετήσει φιλτρο ή του το φτιαχνουμε εμεις με 3 πηνία και 5 πυκνωτές, κι ενα μεταλλικό κουτάκι.

----------


## gravis

Φοβερη η αναλυση σου potis, και οχι δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που φωναζουν βριζουν , απειλουν και κανουν καταγγελιες  :Smile:

----------


## potis21

Δημήτρη, δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι απο αυτους, απλά σαν ραδιοερασιτένης εχεις μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα απο τον.... μέσο ηλεκτρονικό να τους απαντήσεις....

de SV9OFO Γιάννης

----------


## sv1eex

> Δημήτρη, δεν πιστευω οτι εισαι απο αυτους, απλά σαν ραδιοερασιτένης εχεις μεγαλύτερη πιθανότητα απο τον.... μέσο ηλεκτρονικό να τους απαντήσεις....
> 
> de SV9OFO Γιάννης


Γιάννη συγχαρητήρια για την αλλαγή διακριτικού κατ΄αρχήν!

Επειδή είχα πρόβλημα με κακοπροέραιτο γείτονα και δυστυχώς και συνάδελφο και ηλεκτρονικό που δήθεν τον παρέμβαλα στην τηλεόραση με τα 5 watt του 817 (!!!!!!!!), ερεύνησα μόνος μου το τι είχε συμβεί. Ο κύριος αυτός είχε βάλει ξεχωριστό ενισχυτή για εσωτερική κεραία τηλεόρασης κυριολεκτικά κατασκευασμένο στην κίνα. Με απειλούσε, με ειρωνεύονταν κτλ Τον παρότρυνα να με καταγγείλει στην ΕΕΤΤ. Προς εκπληξη του το συνεργείο ήρθε έλεγξε τυπικά ότι είμαι αδειούχος και τον εξοπλισμό μου και μόλις είδαν τον ενισχυτή του κυρίου που ενίσχυε και έμπαζε από τα 160μ ως και τις συχνότητες που μιλάνε όσοι ταξιδεύουν στο υπερδιάστημα .....τον έβαλαν στη θέση του.... 

Γιατί το λέω αυτό...γιατί απλά αν έχετε κάποιο πρόβλημα αξίζει να τους πάρετε ένα τηλέφωνο και αν είσαστε σύνομοι θα έχετε έναν σύμμαχο στο πλευρό σας(αρκετοί εργαζόμενοι μέσα είναι αδειούχοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες)

73!

----------


## potis21

Ολο και πιό δυνατά ακουγονται οι φωνές που θέλουν τα morse να καταργουνται στις επόμενες εξετάσεις.

Το υπουργειο βρήκε τον μπελά του στο πως θα θέσει "συννομες" κατα HAREC CEPT TR 61-02 τις άδειες, 
απο την στιγμη που η CEPT αναγνωρίζει πλέον μονο μια κατηγορία αδειας (την....εναρμονισμενη (HAREC) )

και σαν αποτελεσμα θα δυσκολευονται να παρουν οι SW χαρτι για λειτουργία στο εξωτερικό. 

Αν ομως κανουν (που ειναι σε όλα ιδιες εκτος των μορς στην ελλάδα) την Class 2, μη CEPT-άξια, πως θα δικαιολογουν το οτι η υλη στις εξετάσεις ειναι ιδια με την 1 πλην των μορς, που πιά η ιδια η IARU εχει προτεινει και η CEPT εχει κανει αποδεκτό να ζητηθει απο τις διοικήσεις να μην απαιτειται για συμβατότητα με την ενοποιημενη Amateur radio license?

Ειναι τουλάχιστον αστείο το οτι η TR-6102 στις απαιτήσεις της (σελίδα 11 του λινκ) ζητά... οτι ζητά και το Ελληνικό κράτος για να αποδώσει SW και οτι ζητά KAI  τα μορς για να αποδωσει SV, που η CEPT στις παραδοχές της (The revision of 2003 removed the requirement for sending and receiving of Morse code signals.) της TR-61 01 για προσωρινη χρήση εκτος συνορων της εκδουσης αρχής, αλλά και στην TR - 61 02 για το HAREC (δλδ την ιδια την αδεια) τα αποκυρήσσει..

Καταλήγουμε το λοιπόν στα εξής

>Το πιθανότερο ειναι οτι οι νεοι εξεταζόμενοι ΔΕΝ θα εξετάζονται πλέον στα μορς  :Clap: 

>οι ήδη υπάρχοντες SW θα γίνουν SV  :Whistle: 

>η υλη των εξετάσεων θα αλλάξει, ισως με λιγότερες αλλά πιό σοφιστικέ ερωτήσεις για ηλεκτρονική αλλα σιγουρα με περισσότερες απαιτήσεις για γνωση του bandplan και του κανονισμου ραδιοεπικοινωνιών, καθως και της προστασίας χειριστή.

Αφήστε και το άλλο το τρελό που μου συνέβη

>Αν αλλαξει απο την Β΄2009 ο τρόπος εξετάσεων

>και δοθέντος του οτι στο Ηράκλειο λογω αδειας των εξεταστών οι εξετάσεις εγιναν μιαμιση βδομάδα αργότερα απο οτι στις υπόλοιπες περιφέρειες (5 μαιου)

>και οτι ημουν ο τελευταιος απο 3 που εξετάστηκε στα μορς σε αυτήν την εξεταστική

>υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειμαι ο τελευταίος SV στην Ελλάδα που εξετάστηκε στα μορς......!!!!!! :Embarassed:  :ROFL:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


http://www.nrrl.no/la1h/CEPT-LAND.doc

http://www.radioamateur.eu/Legge_CEPT-TR6101E.pdf

The ITU World Radio Conference in Geneva (9 June to 4 July 2003) reviewed Article 25 of the International Radio Regulations relating to the Amateur Service. The Conference decided that the ability to send and receive morse code is no longer a requirement for amateurs to use the HF bands below 30MHz. The ITU decision aligns with New Zealand's position on this issue.


Τα λεω της νυφης, βέβαια, να τα ακουει η πεθερά........ :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

Παλιοτερα πρωτου δωσω εξετασεις, ημουν κατα στο να εξεταζομαστε στα μορς, το θεωρουσα παροχημενο, αλλα η αληθεια ηταν οτι δεν ηθελα να δυσκολευτω στις εξετασεις με τα μορς ,για να παρω κατευθειαν το SV. στην πορεια , που μελετησα αναγκαστικος μορς για να δωσω,ειδα οτι δεν ηταν τιποτα, οτι το μορς ειναι ενα μαγευτικο Mode, εχει την δικη του ιστορια, εχει μια μαγεια οταν ακους αυτα τα μπιπ μπιπ να ερχονται απο μια μακρινη χωρα.Συν οτι μπορεις με 5 watt αυτο το μπιπ μπιπ να το μεταφερεις στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου. 
στο δια ταυτα ομως, η αλλη αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειναι πρωτεραιοτητα τα μορς στις εξετασεις, και αργα η γρηγορα θα καταργηθουν, αλλα προτεραιοτητα ειναι να αλλαχτει η υλη, που ειναι παρωχημενη

----------


## atrias

συμφωνώ με την αλλαγή ύλης όχι μόνο λόγω παλαιότητας αλλά και λόγω κάποιων λαθών που υπάρχουν στις ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις..

κατά τα άλλα είμαι υπέρ τις κατάργησης των morse από εξετάσεις γιατί απλά δεν έχουν καμιά απολύτως σχέση τα morse με τα δικαιώματα που αποκτάς όταν τα περάσεις (περισσότερες μπάντες και μεγαλύτερη ισχύ)

Φυσικά σε όποιον αρέσει καλά θα κάνει να τα μάθει και να τα χρησιμοποιεί απλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τα ψηφιακά είναι το μέλλον (και το παρών επίσης!) και τα morse είναι απλά κατάλοιπο του παρελθόντος.  :Smile:

----------


## sv2evs

> Φυσικά σε όποιον αρέσει καλά θα κάνει να τα μάθει και να τα χρησιμοποιεί απλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τα ψηφιακά είναι το μέλλον (και το παρών επίσης!) και τα morse είναι απλά κατάλοιπο του παρελθόντος.


Είναι ένα mode που ακόμα και σήμερα εξακολουθούν να το χρησιμοποιούν πολλοί συνάδελφοι...εννοείται ότι ακόμα και με 1w, μπορείς να μιλήσεις παντού χωρίς να χρειάζεται πανάκριβος εξοπλισμός.

----------


## potis21

Το θέμα δεν ειναι να καταργηθει η ΧΡΗΣΗ του μορς.

Τα μορς ειναι καταπληκτικά και ειναι ευκολότερα απ' οτι φοβουνται αυτοι που δεν εκατσαν ποτέ να τα μαθουν.

το θεμα ειναι να σταματήσουν να υφίστανται σαν σκόπελος στην εισαγωγή νέων στο χόμπυ.

Δεν εχουν θέση εκει αλλα στην καρδιά και στους δέκτες μας. Δεν ειναι εκει για να τα φοβόμαστε αλλα για να τα αγαπάμε, γιατι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις για την αποκωδικοποίησή τους το πιό γρήγορο και αλάθητο DSP που υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει για καιρό σε αυτην την θέση - το ανθρωπινο μυαλό. 

Αυτό του δινει την ικανότητα του να δουλέψεις μεχρι και με 9 db κατω απο τον θόρυβο, να αναγνωρίσεις μοναχός σου και χωρίς κομπιουτερ στην μεση του πουθενά την παρουσία του σήματος, να μιλήσεις με 1W στην ακρη του κόσμου (ακουσα με websdr την επιστροφή ενός carrier μου, ισχύος 1 W, S7 στην Ολλανδία και... κουφάθηκα.....στα 40μ αργα το βράδυ..)

----------


## costas_mw

> Το θέμα δεν ειναι να καταργηθει η ΧΡΗΣΗ του μορς.
> 
> Τα μορς ειναι καταπληκτικά και ειναι ευκολότερα απ' οτι φοβουνται αυτοι που δεν εκατσαν ποτέ να τα μαθουν.
> 
> το θεμα ειναι να σταματήσουν να υφίστανται σαν σκόπελος στην εισαγωγή νέων στο χόμπυ.
> 
> Δεν εχουν θέση εκει αλλα στην καρδιά και στους δέκτες μας. Δεν ειναι εκει για να τα φοβόμαστε αλλα για να τα αγαπάμε, γιατι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιεις για την αποκωδικοποίησή τους το πιό γρήγορο και αλάθητο DSP που υπάρχει και θα υπάρχει για καιρό σε αυτην την θέση - το ανθρωπινο μυαλό. 
> 
> Αυτό του δινει την ικανότητα του να δουλέψεις μεχρι και με 9 db κατω απο τον θόρυβο, να αναγνωρίσεις μοναχός σου και χωρίς κομπιουτερ στην μεση του πουθενά την παρουσία του σήματος, να μιλήσεις με 1W στην ακρη του κόσμου (ακουσα με websdr την επιστροφή ενός carrier μου, ισχύος 1 W, S7 στην Ολλανδία και... κουφάθηκα.....στα 40μ αργα το βράδυ..)


Το 'χεις συνάδελφε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## atrias

> Το θέμα δεν ειναι να καταργηθει η ΧΡΗΣΗ του μορς.
> το θεμα ειναι να σταματήσουν να υφίστανται σαν σκόπελος στην εισαγωγή νέων στο χόμπυ.


σωστός!
αυτό ακριβώς λέω κι εγώ παραπάνω ότι τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά δικαιώματα που αποκτάς περνώντας τα morse δεν έχουν καμιά απολύτως σχέση με τα ίδια τα morse!

----------


## gravis

υπαρχει καμμια ολοκληρωμενη λιστα με τους αναμεταδοτες τις Ελλαδος?

----------


## emeliss

Του 2007 στο site του υπουργείου

----------


## atrias

δες κι αυτή τη σελίδα από τον SW1LHP 
επαναλήπτες

----------


## gravis

το site του υπουργειου ειναι παμπαλαιες..η μαλλον , ειναι μεσα μονο οι νομιμοι επαναληπτες  :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

> δες κι αυτή τη σελίδα από τον SW1LHP 
> επαναλήπτες


Καλό, αν βοηθήσουμε κι'όλας να παραμένει ενημερωμένη...καλύτερο απο το τίποτα ή αυτό του υπουργείου.

----------


## sv1eex

> Θα επρεπε ολες οι συσκευες να εχουν δυνατοτητα για Firmware Update απο τον χρηστη, ωστε να εξαλειφονται τυχον Bugs, αλλα και να προστιθενται νεες δυνατοτητες. Λιγα μοντελα ειδα να το κανουν αυτο.


Κοιτούσα αυτό το μωρό:

http://radio.tentec.com/amateur/transceivers/566/

Μακάρι και οι άλλες εταιρίες να έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο!

----------


## sv2evs

ακριβό και αυτό...όχι για την οποιαδήποτε τσέπη... :Whistle:

----------


## potis21

Πηγατε στο Hamfest?!?

----------


## sv2evs

Not me,

κάπου διάβασα ότι η TARG στην Θεσ/νίκη θα οργανώσει hamfest (?)...είδωμεν...

----------


## atrias

13/9 θα είναι το hamfest στη Θεσσαλονίκη από την TARG

----------


## kx5

> 13/9 θα είναι το hamfest στη Θεσσαλονίκη από την TARG


link με ανακοίνωση?

----------


## atrias

δυστυχώς δεν έχω link με την ανακοίνωση. η πληροφορία είναι από άτομο μέσα στο σύλλογο.

----------


## SV7GBF

HAM FEST THESSALONIKIS 13-09-2009 POLIXNI 73"

----------


## gravis

Το mode MGM Που βλεπω στο bandplan τι ειναι?

----------


## sv2evs

> Το mode MGM Που βλεπω στο bandplan τι ειναι?


σε ποιά περιοχή συχνοτήτων ?

----------


## gravis

VHF 144.950 mhz

----------


## sv1eex

Machine Generated Modes(PSK/FSK  κτλ)

----------


## gravis

Τον τελευταιο καιρο κανενα λινκ απο την ιστοσελιδα τις ΕΕΡ δεν λειτουργει.. το επαληθευει καποιος?

----------


## potis21

εδω και πολυυυυ καιρό δεν δουλευουν τα λινκ και τα συνημμένα.

----------


## sv2evs

Μιλάμε για αυτό το site, σωστά ? Εμένα όλα τα Link επάνω λειτουργούν κανονικά....

----------


## parsik

παιδια συγγνωμη αν παρεμβαινω στη συζητηση σας, θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει που μπορω να βρω τα αποτελεσματα για τις εξετασεις ραδιοερασιτεχνων Μαιου στο νομο Κοζανης?

----------


## atrias

ίσως να τα έχει στη σελίδα του κάποιος τοπικός ραδιοερασιτεχνικός σύλλογος
αλλά το καλύτερο θα ήταν να πάρεις τηλέφωνο στην Νομαρχία

----------


## parsik

ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου

----------


## sv2evs

Επειδή σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω ένα hf αυτές τις μέρες που θα είναι και v/u all mode θα ήθελα να ακούσω απόψεις για το FT-857 και Ft-897 (και μεταξύ τους) σε σχέση αν γνωρίζει κανείς με τα αντίστοιχα της Icom (706).

----------


## atrias

για τα 857 - 897 ξέρω ότι είναι το ίδιο μηχάνημα (ίδιος πομποδέκτης) σε άλλο κουτί.
οπότε πιστεύω δεν αξίζει να δώσεις τα παραπάνω λεφτά για το 897 μια που το 857 μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ως mobile αν το θελήσεις.
για το 706 δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες

----------


## gravis

Εγω πιο πληρεστερο απο το 897 δεν εχω δει sv2evs, ενα φεγγαρι τα εψαξα ολα, και οταν θα αγορασω θα παρω το 897 και ξεμπερδευω..

----------


## sv2evs

Μιλούσα με έναν συνάδελφο ο οποίος σύγκρινε το 897 με το FT-450 της Yaesu που βγήκε σχετικά πριν λίγο καιρό και λέει ότι το FT-450 είναι σαφώς καλύτερο. Επίσης το καλό με το 897 είναι ότι έχει το dsp ενώ αν δεν κάνω λάθος (διορθώστε με) το 857 δεν το έχει επάνω όταν το αγοράζεις, είναι extra.

----------


## ntinos_athens

ΑΑΑΑΑ βλεπω λαο εδω να δωσω και εγω το παρον εδω γιατι σε λιγο θα πεσει σιγη ασυρματου (αν μπλεξεις με λαλακες συγκατοικους στην πολυκατοικια) θα την βρω αλλιως την λυση πολλα 73 sw1iuu

----------


## gravis

Εχει DSP το 897. Και ακομα μια ερωτηση που θα βαλω στο θεμα, στην αγορα τροφοδοτικου χρειαζεται να δωσουμε προσοχη σε κατι?..

----------


## sv2evs

> ΑΑΑΑΑ βλεπω λαο εδω να δωσω και εγω το παρον εδω γιατι σε λιγο θα πεσει σιγη ασυρματου (αν μπλεξεις με λαλακες συγκατοικους στην πολυκατοικια) θα την βρω αλλιως την λυση πολλα 73 sw1iuu


Προς το παρών αν έχεις πρόβλημα χρησιμοποίησε το echolink έστω για να ακους...και σίγουρα η λύση είναι με το μέρος σου...  :Sad:

----------


## sv2evs

Σε συνέχεια του ερωτήματος που έχω θέσει εδώ θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεται κάποιο τροφοδοτικό που να μην παρεμβάλει το βραχέο μου...πιθανόν να είναι αυτό δηλαδή που κάνει την ζημιά.

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Και ακομα μια ερωτηση που θα βαλω στο θεμα, στην αγορα τροφοδοτικου χρειαζεται να δωσουμε προσοχη σε κατι?..


Στα amper που θα μπορεί να σου δίνει λογικά...

----------


## gravis

sv2evs διαβασα το προβλημα σου και στο αλλο φορουμ, η λυση με τους φεριτες δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει, γιατι οι φερριτες εχουν σκοπο να προστατεψουν τα παρασιτα που πανε προς στην συσκευη και οχι προς μια τριτη συσκευη που στην περιπτωση σου ειναι το βραχεο..
Και επειδη η παρεμβολες εχουν να κανουν οταν ανοιγει ο υπολογιστης, για μενα εχεις 2 τροπους. 
Ο ενας ειναι να απομακρυνεις το βραχεο οσο πιο μακρυα μπορεις απο τον υπολογιστη, και δευτερον να μην παιρνουν απο την ιδια μπριζα ρευμα και ακομα καλυτερα αν εχεις τριφασικο στο σπιτι να παιρνουν απο διαφορετικη φαση.
αυτα

----------


## sv2evs

> sv2evs διαβασα το προβλημα σου και στο αλλο φορουμ, η λυση με τους φεριτες δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει, γιατι οι φερριτες εχουν σκοπο να προστατεψουν τα παρασιτα που πανε προς στην συσκευη και οχι προς μια τριτη συσκευη που στην περιπτωση σου ειναι το βραχεο..
> Και επειδη η παρεμβολες εχουν να κανουν οταν ανοιγει ο υπολογιστης, για μενα εχεις 2 τροπους. 
> Ο ενας ειναι να απομακρυνεις το βραχεο οσο πιο μακρυα μπορεις απο τον υπολογιστη, και δευτερον να μην παιρνουν απο την ιδια μπριζα ρευμα και ακομα καλυτερα αν εχεις τριφασικο στο σπιτι να παιρνουν απο διαφορετικη φαση.
> αυτα


η λύση που αναφέρομαι σχετικά με αυτά τα πολύπριζα που είναι φιλτράρουν και καλά το ρεύμα, τι πιστεύεις ? Γιατί εκεί κάποιος λέει ότι δεν θα κάνω δουλειά...τριφάσικό δεν γίνεται, να απομακρύνω το βραχέο από τον υπολογιστή πάλι δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο ούτε και βολικό...είναι στο ίδιο γραφείο να καταλάβεις.

----------


## gravis

Αν οντως αναφερεται οτι στο πολυμπριζο εχει φιλτρο για τα παρασιτα RFI ,τοτε ισως να κανει στην περιπτωση σου.
Συνηθως αναφερουν οτι φιλτραρει τον θορυβο του ηλεκτρικου ρευματος, που συνηθως προερχεται απο ηλεκτροκινητηρες απο βιομηχανικες εγκαταστασεις, η απο αγροτικες πομωνες που εχουν ως αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει κακη ποιοτητα ηχου ,ειδικα σε πολυκαναλα hi-end συστηματα ηχου, η ακομα και να μειωνει την ποιοτητα της εικονας. αλλα αυτες οι ενδειξεις ειναι πολυ μακρια οσον αφορα την δικια σου περιπτωση.

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, έτσι διάβασα ότι λέει...και κοστίζει και αρκετά αλλά αν πρόκειται να γλιτώσω από τον θόρυβο....χαλάλι...

----------


## gravis

Δοκιμαζοντας το APRS (μεταξυ μας,τελικα το απομυθοποιησα,δεν λεει και τιποτα σαν υπηρεσια), διαπιστωσα οτι υπαρχει ασυμβατοτητα οταν βαζω modem 9600, ενω δουλευει αψογα στα 1200bps.

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 106 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Επισης γνωριζει κανεις η ρυθμιση Digipeater path, Τι σημαινει?

----------


## sv1eex

> Δοκιμαζοντας το APRS (μεταξυ μας,τελικα το απομυθοποιησα,δεν λεει και τιποτα σαν υπηρεσια),


Αλλοίμονο σου αν το δει ο φίλος μας ο Σπύρος θα κατέβει στο QTH σου να σε τσακίσει ......είναι το αγαπημένο του mode από όσο ξέρω (πάντα με το hihi!)
Ισα που προλαβαίνεις να το διορθώσεις  :Smile: ))

Ελπίζω αυτό το λινκ να σου λύσει τις απορίες:

http://www.hulleng.karoo.net/g0vrm/c.../aprs/digi.htm

----------


## gravis

διαβασα το Λινκ, ελυσα την απορια. 
Εγω βασικα δεν θα το χαρακτηριζα mode,Μια υπηρεσια ειναι που απο τι διαβασα και διαπιστωσα απο τον ογκο τον πληροφοριων που δεχετε, καταρεει μονο του.
 Ειναι ισως μια σπαταλη bandwidth στον αερα, αναμεταδιδη συνεχομενα πακετα απο διαφορους σταθμους που δεν κανουν και τον κοπο να το ρυθμισουν να μεταδιδουν ανα 10 λεπτα beacon, αλλα καθε 30δευτ βλεπεις τον ιδιο και τον ιδιο και μαλιστα σταθερο σταθμο που δεν προκειται να κουνηθει απο την θεση του.
, και συν τις αλης ,αυτο το βουητο που γινετε συνεχεια απο τον δεκτη ειναι κουραστικο που αναγκαζεσε να το βαλεις στο Mute.
τελικα δεν αξιζει να αγορασεις ενα kenwood D710 μονο και μονο για το Aprs του...

----------


## sv2evs

Οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις βρίσκονται στο site του sv2bzq...ρίξτε μια ματιά...για τους σταθερούς σταθμούς beacon κάθε 30 min και path πολύ στενό για να αναμεταδίδεται μόνο σχεδόν τοπικά και μέσω ίντερνετ.

----------


## gravis

sv2evs πηρα μηνυμα σου μεσω aprs οτι πουλας το ιcom  :Razz:  σου εστειλα και εγω ενα μηνυμα μεσω του UI-view32 ,πεσμου αν το πηρες.

παρεπιπτωντος Μαζικη αποστολη εκανες?

----------


## gravis

Το yaesu εχει μια τεχνολογια wires II ,λεγεται, αλλα δεν την εχω καταλαβει καλα, και νομιζω οτι δεν δουλευει αυτο στην Ελλαδα. Μπορει να πει καποιος περισσοτερες πληροφοριες πανω σε αυτο?

----------


## sv2evs

> sv2evs πηρα μηνυμα σου μεσω aprs οτι πουλας το ιcom  σου εστειλα και εγω ενα μηνυμα μεσω του UI-view32 ,πεσμου αν το πηρες.
> 
> παρεπιπτωντος Μαζικη αποστολη εκανες?


όχι δεν το έκανα μαζική αποστολή...απλά χρησιμοποίησα το aprs για να ενημερώσω ότι το πουλάω...δεν πήρα κανένα μήνυμα, δεν ξέρω αν είσαι ο συνάδελφος που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο χθες, που θέλει hf με την μπάντα των 50mhz επάνω...*Το μηχάνημα είναι ακόμα διαθέσιμο.*

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Το yaesu εχει μια τεχνολογια wires II ,λεγεται, αλλα δεν την εχω καταλαβει καλα, και νομιζω οτι δεν δουλευει αυτο στην Ελλαδα. Μπορει να πει καποιος περισσοτερες πληροφοριες πανω σε αυτο?


Αν τα αγγλικά σου είναι καλά, άμεση πληροφορία θα βρεις εδώ

----------


## gravis

Οχι δεν ημουν εγω που μιλησες στο τηλεφωνο, θα στο ελεγα αν ηταν .

----------


## sv2evs

> Οχι δεν ημουν εγω που μιλησες στο τηλεφωνο, θα στο ελεγα αν ηταν .


ok...Το βραχέο υπάρχει ακόμα πάντως αν σε ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## gravis

Θελω να αλλαξω την rubber κεραια που εχει το Vx-8 και να βαλω καμμια πολυ καλυτερη!, ειδικα τωρα με το VHF contest θα μου χρειαστει. Ακουω προτασεις!

----------


## sv2evs

Αυτή έχω στο vx-2 και είναι πολύ καλή:

Diamond SRH701

υ.γ το μαγαζί είναι τυχαίο, το έβγαλε πρώτο σε μηχανή αναζήτησης...

----------


## sv1eex

> Θελω να αλλαξω την rubber κεραια που εχει το Vx-8 και να βαλω καμμια πολυ καλυτερη!, ειδικα τωρα με το VHF contest θα μου χρειαστει. Ακουω προτασεις!


Πόσο καλύτερη; Εξωτερική με μεγάλη απολαβή ή κεραιάκι πολύ καλό όπως αυτό που λέει ο SV2EVS?

Πάντως το μεγάλο κυνήγι κακά τα ψέματα σε σταθμούς στο aegean απαιτεί ssb μηχάνημα. Δεν το λέω για να αποθαρύνω κανένα να παίξει μόνο με FM αλλά για να σας παροτρύνω να κάνετε μια επένδυση που θα σας αρέσει αν ψαχτείτε και τον υπόλοιπο χρόνο!

----------


## gravis

ενα πολυ καλυτερο κεραιακι απο αυτο που εχει που να βιδωνει κατευθειαν επανω στον πομποδεκτη

----------


## costas_mw

Κανόνας : Όσο μεγαλύτερο φυσικό μέγεθος τόσο μεγαλύτερη και η απόδοσή του 73!

----------


## sv2evs

Σωστό το πιο πάνω...Αν θέλεις, πάρε μια καλή κεραία που να έχει μήκος πάνω απο μισό μέτρο...θα πηγαίνει πολύ καλά.

edit: άσχετο με το πιο πάνω, θέλω να αγοράσω ένα καινούργιο βραχέο σε τιμή πάνω/κάτω 700 ευρώ.

Βλέπω το FT-450 της Yaesu και θέλω να δω αν υπάρχει κάτι που να συγκρίνεται για να καταλήξω σε αγορά μηχανήματος.
Ακούω γνώμες.

----------


## sv2evs

Τελικά αγόρασα το Icom 7000.

VHF/UHF/HF σε all mode...

50w vhf
35w uhf
100w hf/50mhz

Πολλά μενού, ακόμα περισσότερες επιλογές !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gravis

Καλοριζικο, με τι κεραια το εχεις συνδεσει?

----------


## sv2evs

HF - Diamond CP-6, κάθετη.

v/u Μια μικρή κατευθηνόμενη.

----------


## sv2evs

SU8LH
Posted by: "SacisDovas" sv4ffk
Sun Aug 9, 2009 10:33 am (PDT)


http://www.qsl. net/su1sk/ Links.html dx pedition LIGHTHOUSE

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Καλησπέρα!! Ψαχνω εδώ και καιρο να βρω ένα δεκτάκι, πρεπει να είναι της Yaesu, αρκετα παλιό και παρα πολύ μικρό σε διαστάσεις, αλλα δεν ξέρω μοντέλο...τότε οι συναδελφοι το έλεγαν ''ΥΠΟΘΕΤΟ'' :-) μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος κάτι ??  Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## emeliss

Το κεραιάκι της diamond SRH-805 θυμάμαι να λέγεται "υπόθετο". Όχι κάποιο πομποδέκτη.

----------


## atrias

μάλλον εννοείς το yaesu vx-2

----------


## sv2evs

> μάλλον εννοείς το yaesu vx-2



Μάλλον το VX-1 θα εννοεί που είναι πιο μικρό και το πρώτο.

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Ναι sv2evs μαλλον το vx-1 πρεπει να ειναι! ξερεις που μπορω να το βρώ?? Thanks για τον χρονο σας...

----------


## sv2evs

> Ναι sv2evs μαλλον το vx-1 πρεπει να ειναι! ξερεις που μπορω να το βρώ?? Thanks για τον χρονο σας...


Το συγκεκριμένο φορητό φυσικά δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον απο την εταιρία, αφού βγήκαν άλλα 2 μοντέλα. Δοκίμασε στο ebay ή σε κανένα άλλο παρόμοιο site όπως το emarket.

Τέλος υπάρχει και το hwn.gr που μπορείς και εκεί να αναζητήσεις οτιδήποτε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό

υ.γ είμαι εκτός γιατί έχω πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο/no adsl.

----------


## potis21

εκτός απο το HWN υπάρχει και το 

http://hamradio.gr/phpBB3
http://www.hag.gr/forum/
http://www.rasc.gr/forum

Η ιστοσελίδα της ΕΕΡ http://www.raag.org εχει ήδη κάποιες αγγελίες και δέχεται και ζήτηση, ενώ ετοιμάζει απο σεπτεμβρη - Οκτώβρη και αυτή φόρουμ

----------


## gravis

Τι εχετε να πειτε για τον νεο ICOM - 9100?

----------


## potis21

http://sv9ofo.blogspot.com/2009/08/d-star_26.html

----------


## sv2evs

Για εμένα τα πάντα ξεκινάνε απο την τιμή... :Embarassed:

----------


## sv2evs

ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 13 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ
Ραντεβού στη Λάρισα για το 14ο HAM-FEST

Στη Λάρισα την Κυριακή 13 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009 έχει ήδη ορισθεί το μεγάλο ραντεβού για όλους τους φίλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες από την Ελλάδα, αλλά και από το Εξωτερικό. Στην καρδιά της Θεσσαλίας , στην πόλη του Πηνειού , η Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Θεσσαλίας διοργανώνει το 14ο HAM- FEST στη Σκεπαστή Αγορά με πολλά «χάπενινγκ» από τις 6:30 έως 16:00 σε ένα χώρο με τεράστιο παρκινγκ , με εύκολη πρόσβαση από τον περιφερειακό δρόμο Λάρισας- Τρικάλων και με αναψυκτήριο για φαγητό, ποτό και καφέ. Σας περιμένουμε όλους εκεί για να συναντηθούμε και να τα πούμε από κοντά.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Υπεύθυνος Βαλάντης Αλεξόπουλος SV4MWG στο τηλ. *
Κρατήσεις θέσεων στο τηλέφωνο του Β. Κωνσταντινίδη Sv4 IKL *, Fax Ε.Ρ.ΘΕ 2410621621 και e-mail erthe@sz4the.gr & sv4ikl@sz4the.gr

----------


## fjohn

Ενω στο adsl.gr εχω κανει εγγραφη καπου δυο χρονια τωρα, σημερα ανακαλυψα οτι εχει και φορουμ για ραδιοερασιτέχνες.
Λοιπον call-sign :SV1CJF και συνηθως ακουω στο R7 της Πεντελης απο τις 1700 εως 2200.

73 de SV1CJF

----------


## sv2evs

Καλώς μας ήρθες λοιπόν και στο νήμα, συνάδελφε...73 de SV2EVS - Spiros.

----------


## gravis

73 de sv4nwd

----------


## Rm.Geko

Λοιπον μετα απο πολες φορες που ειπα θα ασχολειθω και ολο το αφηνα στην ακρη ηρθε πιστευω η ωρα να ασχοληθω και γω... 

Θα ηθελα λοιπον ως πιο εμπειροι πανω στο θεμα να μου προτεινετε κατι καλο(οχι πολυ ακριβο 120-170ευρω) πανω στο χωρο(σπιτι θα το εχω) γιατι απ' οτι βλεπω υπαρχουν σταθερα-φορητα-θαλασσης-αυτοκινητων κτλ...

Λοιπον ακουω γνωμες!!! :Smile:

----------


## atrias

είσαι αδειούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης?
αν δεν είσαι ακόμα θα πρέπει πριν αγοράσεις μηχάνημα να πάρεις την άδειά σου γιατί αλλιώς δε θα μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιείς νόμιμα
πάντως στα χρήματα που λες δύσκολα θα βρεις μηχάνημα βάσης.
κανένα φορητό ίσως

----------


## Rm.Geko

π.χ απο εδω http://www.meimaris.com/(στους πομποδεκτες τι μου προτεινετε?)

Βλεπω οτι στη τιμη που ενδιαφερομαι υπαρχουν:
*Φορειτοι-->* http://www.meimaris.com/ProductsByCa...p?intSubID=135
*CB-->* http://www.meimaris.com/ProductsByCa...p?intSubID=196
και *αυτοικινητου*(δε ξερω αν κανουν την ιδια δουλεια!)-->http://www.meimaris.com/product.asp?intProdID=2412

Φωτιστε με λιγο επι του θεματος.. :Smile:

----------


## atrias

τα όσα έγραψα περί άδειας όπως βλέπω ούτε καν τα διάβασες....

τέλος πάντων από αυτά που δείχνεις άλλο τα PMR, άλλο τα CB, άλλο τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά μηχανήματα
οπότε θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς πρώτα που θέλεις να ακούς και να μιλάς και μετά να αποφασίσεις τι θα πάρεις

----------


## sv2evs

Συμφωνώ με τον atrias.

Καλύτερα να ξεκαθαρίσεις τι ανάγκες έχεις...και στην συνέχεια να δεις τι σε καλύπτει. Αν πας για cb τα πράγματα είναι πιο εύκολα. Αν όχι, τότε σίγουρα για να έχεις της καλύτερες απολαβές με το vhf χρειάζεσαι άδεια. Φυσικά και δηστυχώς, στην χώρα μας πωλούνται και χωρίς άδεια.

----------


## Rm.Geko

Θα βγαλω αδεια παιδια απλα κοιταω τι θα παρω και ποσο θα μου βγει...
Στα ~150 ευρω για φορητο κοιταω?
Και αν ναι εχετε κατι καλο να μου προτεινετε http://www.meimaris.com/ProductsByCa...p?intSubID=135ποια η διαφορα cb με vhf/uhf?

----------


## emeliss

Η άδεια δεν αγοράζεται. Δίνεται με εξετάσεις. Εξετάσεις που αν τις περάσεις τέτοιες ερωτήσεις απλά δεν θα υπάρχουν. Λεπτομέρειες έχουν τα link του υπουργείου που σου έδωσα στο άλλο νήμα.

----------


## Rm.Geko

Eσεις εδω περα VHF εχετε ετσι;

----------


## sv2evs

όχι μόνο VHF αλλά και HF (βραχέα) που περιλαμβάνουν ένα φάσμα απο 1.8mhz-30mhz, φυσικά χωρίζονται σε υποζώνες κ.τ.λ.

Επίσης μπορείς να μιλάς νόμιμα και στους 1.2ghz και ακόμα πιο ψηλά. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς κεραίες βάσεως ΝΟΜΙΜΑ στο σπίτι σου, φυσικά με κάποιες προϋποθέσεις και αυτές.

----------


## Rm.Geko

Το κακο με τα βασεως ειναι οτι δε θελω να μπλεκω με κεραιες και επισης και ξεφευγουν και αρκετα απο οσα σκοπευω να δωσω...
Εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο καλο φορειτο hhf;

----------


## andreas72

να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση?
έχω το F7 τις kenwood, αλλα δεν συνεργάζεται με το cobra MT 975 που είναι pmr !
βάζο κανονικά τις συχνότητες,είδα εάν έχει κανένα T η ct η dcs,.όλα είναι στο OFF........κάτι κάνω λάθος? φυσικά το F7 είναι ξεκλείδωτο.

αυτές δεν είναι οι συχνότητες?

446.00625 NFM Channel 1
446.01875 NFM Channel 2
446.03125 NFM Channel 3
446.04375 NFM Channel 4
446.05625 NFM Channel 5
446.06875 NFM Channel 6
446.08125 NFM Channel 7
446.09375 NFM Channel 8 

να πω ότι δεν είμαι και άσχετος.......περάσανε πολλά μηχανήματα από τα χερια μου, αλλα αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω γιατί γίνετε...εννοείτε ότι το F7 kenwood κάνει και λήψη και ακρόαση σε αυτές τις συχνότητες !..για όλοι μαζί μήπως βρούμε την λύσει !!!!!!  πολλά 73!!! σε όλους ! :Wink: ................................

ok παιδιά....... άκυρον το βρήκα!!!!!!!!

πολλά 73 !!!   ( sv7dli ) :Razz:  :One thumb up:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Closed topic:

----------


## sv2evs

> Το κακο με τα βασεως ειναι οτι δε θελω να μπλεκω με κεραιες και επισης και ξεφευγουν και αρκετα απο οσα σκοπευω να δωσω...
> Εχετε να προτεινετε καποιο καλο φορειτο hhf;



Yaesu FT-817

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 44 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

[QUOTE=andreas72;3112143
446.00625 NFM Channel 1
446.01875 NFM Channel 2
446.03125 NFM Channel 3
446.04375 NFM Channel 4
446.05625 NFM Channel 5
446.06875 NFM Channel 6
446.08125 NFM Channel 7
446.09375 NFM Channel 8 

να πω ότι δεν είμαι και άσχετος.......περάσανε πολλά μηχανήματα από τα χερια μου, αλλα αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω γιατί γίνετε...εννοείτε ότι το F7 kenwood κάνει και λήψη και ακρόαση σε αυτές τις συχνότητες !..για όλοι μαζί μήπως βρούμε την λύσει !!!!!!  πολλά 73!!! σε όλους ! :Wink: [/QUOTE]
Κάνε βασικά scan με το f7 να δεις τι εκπέμπει το pmr...αν έχει κάποιο *υπότονο* και δεν ακούει διαφορετικά...

----------


## costas_mw

Οι δέκτες των PMR δεν έχουν τα απαραίτητα φίλτρα με αποτέλεσμα συνήθως να μπουκώνουν απο πομποδέκτες ακόμη και φορητούς. Ένας άλλος πιθανόν λόγος είναι το deviation. Τα PMR είναι ποιό "στενά" για να βγάλουν τη διαλοποίηση των 12,5Khz που ορίζει ο νόμος. Για να δείς αν ισχύει η πρώτη περίπτωση, κόψε όσο μπορείς την έξοδο του Kenwood και απομάκρυνε τους δύο πομποδέκτες και για να δείς τη δεύτερη μίλα πολύ σιγά και μακριά απο το μικρόφωνο.

----------


## costas_mw

ΑΑ και το σημαντικό μη το ξεχάσω είναι ότι τα PMR πέφτουν σε ενδιάμεσες συχνότητες απ' ότι μπορούν οι παλαιότεροι φορητοί (που δεν έχουν βήμα 6.25) να συντονιστούν. Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός.

----------


## Rm.Geko

> Yaesu FT-817


Τιποτα φθηνο ~150 και φορειτο ειπαμε αυτο κανει 600 :Shocked:  και ειναι και βασεως αν δε κανω λαθος...

----------


## sv2evs

> Τιποτα φθηνο ~150 και φορειτο ειπαμε αυτο κανει 600 και ειναι και βασεως αν δε κανω λαθος...


Αυτό το μηχάνημα δουλεύει και με μπαταρίες (το πέρνεις και στην πλάτη, δες στο youtube να δεις τι κάνουν με αυτό), είναι βραχέο και v/u μαζί...μεταχειρισμένο το βρίσκεις και με 400 ευρώ περίπου.

Για φορητά ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτά είναι απο τα πιο φθηνά που κυκλοφορούν.

----------


## atrias

δες και το WOUXUN KG-UVD1

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι...αυτά είναι και dual...

----------


## MpaXal05

χαίρεται...

εγω δεν ανήκω απλα στους ... ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Εγώ ανήκω στους ραδιοεντελωσασχετους.....  :Smile: 

ηθελα να μαθω αν μπορουν να επικοινωνησουν μεταξυ τους 2 ανθρωποι που ο ενας εχει pmr και ο άλλος έχει cb  :Embarassed:  

μην πετάτε ντομάτες.... ευχαριστω

----------


## sv2evs

Όχι δεν μπορούν.

Pmr=446 mhz
CB=27mhz.

----------


## sv2evs

Χαζή απορία: Πήρα σήμερα ένα μίνι μετεορολογικό σταθμό απο το lidl,περιλαμβάνει και ασύρματο αισθητήρα για εξωτερικές ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίας. Αυτό χρησιμοποιεί στους 433 mhz κάποια συχνότητα. Υποθετικά αν την βρω, μπορεί να αποκωδικοποιήση της πληροφορίες ένα tnc ?

----------


## atrias

ναι αλλά άντε να βρεις τι κωδικοποίηση χρησιμοποιεί! 
που το πιθανότερο είναι να έχει κάποια δική του και όχι κάποια από τις γνωστές στον ραδιοερασιτεχνικό κόσμο ..

----------


## sv2evs

Περιμένω ένα usb tnc, συγκεκριμένα τo signalink USB...Δηστυχώς το έκανα παραγγελία με το 13pin καλώδιο και όχι με το 8pin. Αυτό θα απαιτεί να βγάζω το μικρόφωνο την ώρα που χρησιμοποιώ τα ψηφιακά Modes.

Ο πομποδέκτης μου είναι το ic-7000.

Έχει κανείς ακούσει για το συγκεκριμένο modem ?

----------


## gravis

Η σελιδα τις ΕΕΡ (www.raag.org) την θεωρω επιεικως απαραδεκτη!, ενας συλλογος που υποτιθεται οτι εκπροσωπει ολους τους ελληνες ραδιοερασιτεχνες μαζι με τους κατατοπους τοπικους συλλογους, αυτη η σελιδα δεν προσφερει τιποτα. 
Ενας συλλογος που παιρνει αρκετα μεγαλη συνδρομη γι αυτα που προσφερει θα επρεπε να εχει μια πιο επαγγελματικη σελιδα στο ιντερνετ, που στο κατω κατω εκπροσωπει και την Ελλαδα στο εξωτερικο.
Εκτος αν ειναι και αυτη συλλογος -κοπη πιτας , οπως οι περισσοτεροι τοπικοι συλλογοι στην Ελλαδα ας μας το πουνε.

Υ.Γ αν δειτε ποσοι συλλογοι για διαφορα θεματα υπαρχουν στην ελλαδα θα χασετε την μπαλα, πρεπει να μπει ενα φρενο σε αυτο, και δεν γινετε το πρωτοδικειο να εγκρινει συλλογους του στυλ "Συλλογος τις πατημενης γατας απο νταλικα στο δρομο"
ελεος!

----------


## sv2evs

Λίγες σελίδες συλλόγων είναι προσεγμένες και ανανεώνονται συχνά...

----------


## sv2evs

Μήπως έχει αγοράσει κανείς το Signalink USB ?

----------


## gravis

ποιος ρισκαρει να παρει Usb συσκευες?

----------


## sv2evs

Διαβάζω οτι λειτουργούν κανονικά χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα...

----------


## atrias

ναι αλήθεια γιατί να μην πάρει usb? 
ίσως σε linux να έχει πρόβλημα με drivers αλλά κατά τα άλλα δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα το ότι έιναι usb

----------


## potis21

και το IC-7200 ειναι USB με ενσωματωμένη κάρτα ήχου για ψηφιακά!

Εγω εχω μια extigy και ενα usb to serial adapter και το DM780 κάνει πάρτυ με το λάπτοπ μου!

----------


## taxi_athens2

Samurai Radio καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους ασχοληθηκα  πρωτη φορα με το ραδιο οταν ειμουν 17 με 4/509 στα μεσαια αναβαθμιστηκα με 2/813 και εκλεισα τον κυκλο με 1/1000 παντα στα AM ηταν το τελος τον πειρατων στα μεσαια οπου δεχτηκα προταση να παω σε ραδιοφωνικο σταθμο και να ασχοληθω επαγγελματικα σαν ραδιοφωνικος παραγ. μεγάλες εποχές οι πειρατικές σταμάτησα το ράδιο αλλά η αρωστεία  μένει έγινα 42 και μου λύπη το ραδιόφωνο  μέχρι που πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα ένα σερβερακι στο ιντερνέτ και όταν βρίσκω χρόνο βάζο κανένα τραγουδάκι έτσι για να θυμηθώ τα παλιά

----------


## atrias

βασικά καμιά σχέση το hobby του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού με αυτό που περιγράφεις  :Smile: 
αλλά μια και πέρασες από εδώ για εξήγησέ μας τι είναι αυτά τα 4/509 , 2/813 , 1/1000 που λες

----------


## emeliss

Για λάμπες λέει στην έξοδο πομπών. Ενδιαφέρουσες κατασκευές που έχουν σχέση με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες στην τρέλα των ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## sv2evs

Το περιμένω (το tnc) Δευτέρα-Τρίτη παιδιά και θα σας ενημερώσω...

----------


## gravis

sv2evs ανεβασε και καμμια φωτο, και επισης τωρα που το σκεφτομαι θα ηταν πολυ καλη ιδεα να ανεβαζε ο καθενας απο εσας φωτο απο το shack του!

----------


## sv2evs

Η σελίδα του συγκεκριμένου tnc είναι εδώ

Φωτογραφία απο το shack αν και όχι πρόσφατη έχω στο qrz.com. Λείπει το IC-730 γιατί πουλήθηκε και έγινε αλλαγή με το ic-7000.

----------


## sv2evs

Το Signalink παίζει κανονικά, μετά απο κάποιες δυσκολίες απο λάθος δικό μου στις ρυθμίσεις. Τώρα κάνω κανονικά εκπομπή, μόνο που το μηχάνημα πρέπει να είναι σε usb/lsb mode και όχι σε rtty.

υ.γ Θέλω να το κάνω να παίξει και echolink, αλλά με δυσκολεύει και αυτό με τις ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## costas_mw

> Το Signalink παίζει κανονικά, μετά απο κάποιες δυσκολίες απο λάθος δικό μου στις ρυθμίσεις. Τώρα κάνω κανονικά εκπομπή, μόνο που το μηχάνημα πρέπει να είναι σε usb/lsb mode και όχι σε rtty.
> 
> υ.γ Θέλω να το κάνω να παίξει και echolink, αλλά με δυσκολεύει και αυτό με τις ρυθμίσεις.


Πώς να παίξεις Echolink με το TNC δεν σε κατάλαβα Σπύρο.  :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

> Πώς να παίξεις Echolink με το TNC δεν σε κατάλαβα Σπύρο.


Είναι sound card interface βασικά...οπότε απο ότι λένε παίζει και στο echolink...το ψάχνω.

----------


## gravis

sv2evs πεσμας τι δυνατοτητες εχεις τωρα με το Signalink usb?

----------


## sv2evs

Supports All Sound Card Digital & Voice Modes  - The SignaLink USB supports ALL Digital and Voice modes that are available for sound card interfaces.  This includes ALL traditional modes such as CW, RTTY, AMTOR, and SSTV (to name a few), and ALL new modes such as PSK-31, MT-63, and EchoLink�.  All standard sound card communications programs will work with the SignaLink USB.

----------


## gravis

ενδιαφερον sv2evs. Επισης μηπως εχει κανεις προσφατα τευχη απο το SVNEA που τα εχει για πεταμα, να μου τα στειλει να ριξω ενα αναγνωσμα?

----------


## atrias

τέτοια περιοδικά δεν πετιούνται!

----------


## sv2evs

Εγώ δεν αγοράζω πλέον περιοδικά, αρκούμε στο καλό 5-9report.gr

----------


## potis21

Μα το SV-νεα δεν αγοράζεται, αποστέλλεται ταχυδρομικά στα μελη της ΕΕΡ.

----------


## sv2evs

Σωστά. Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στα "free", ενημερωτικού τύπου όπως το προαναφερόμενο...

----------


## enimerwsi radio

Καλησπέρα και από εμάς παιδιά...

Δεν ξέρω αν εμείς πιανόμαστε τώρα πια διότι εκπέμπουμε πλέον από web

 :Smile:

----------


## gravis

οχι δεν πιανεστε εσεις  :Razz: 
παρεπιπτοντως, γνωριζεται αν υπαρχουν ραδιοερασιτεχνικες εφαρμογες για windows mobile? για τα PDA δηλαδη

----------


## sv2evs

> οχι δεν πιανεστε εσεις 
> παρεπιπτοντως, γνωριζεται αν υπαρχουν ραδιοερασιτεχνικες εφαρμογες για windows mobile? για τα PDA δηλαδη


Υπάρχουν αλλά λίγες. Μια καλή πηγή για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις είναι εδώ

----------


## costas_mw

Ρε παιδιά αυτός ο Νικηφόρος που έχει χαθεί? Μου 'στειλε eqsl και τον θυμήθηκα.

----------


## sv2evs

Ερώτηση: Είναι ΤΟΣΟ χάλια η διάδοση ή να πάω να πετάξω την CP-6 ?  :Sad:

----------


## costas_mw

Δυστυχώς Σπύρο είναι. Πλέον δεν ελπίζω ούτε στο ηλιακό μέγιστο του '11.  :Sorry:

----------


## sv1eex

> Ρε παιδιά αυτός ο Νικηφόρος που έχει χαθεί? Μου 'στειλε eqsl και τον θυμήθηκα.


Γεια σας φίλοι, χαιρετισμούς από την Limoges ! Χάρηκα που πήρες την ψηφιακή κάρτα Κώστα. Μου λείψατε όλοι!!! 
Σπύρο έχω το signalink usb στο shack μου ότι θες ρώτα με φίλε!

----------


## sv2evs

> Δυστυχώς Σπύρο είναι. Πλέον δεν ελπίζω ούτε στο ηλιακό μέγιστο του '11.


Κρίμα...δηλαδή, κλήση cw και rtty στα 20m και να μην πάρω καμιά απάντηση ? Τι να πω...ελπίζω να ανοίξει λίγο, θα μου πεις βραδυάτικα τι πας να κάνεις όταν έχει νυχτώσει πλέον...αλλά μια δοκιμή, ούτε ένας ισπανός να μην απαντήσει ?

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 1 λεπτά και 46 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Γεια σας φίλοι, χαιρετισμούς από την Limoges ! Χάρηκα που πήρες την ψηφιακή κάρτα Κώστα. Μου λείψατε όλοι!!! 
> Σπύρο έχω το signalink usb στο shack μου ότι θες ρώτα με φίλε!


Καλημέρα,

Να είσαι καλά εκεί που είσαι...βασικά οι απορίες για το signalink αφορούν σε συνδιασμό με το echolink, θέλω να το κάνω gateway σε simplex...και με το ic-7000, ΚΑΤΙ γίνεται με την ευαισθησία του rx.  :Thinking:

----------


## sv1eex

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Να είσαι καλά εκεί που είσαι...βασικά οι απορίες για το signalink αφορούν σε συνδιασμό με το echolink, θέλω να το κάνω gateway σε simplex...και με το ic-7000, ΚΑΤΙ γίνεται με την ευαισθησία του rx.


Kαλημέρα Σπύρο!

Το πρόβλημα στη διάδοση είναι γενικευμένο οπότε ας μην νοιώθετε άσχημα και στη Γαλλία οι συνάδελφοι  αναπολούν τις ωραίες στιγμές της διάδοσης κοντά στο 2000 που είχαμε μέγιστο ακούγοντας απλά παράσιτο στα μηχανάκια τους . Είναι απίστευτο αλλά δεν περνάει ΤΙΠΟΤΕ !!!!!!!!!Ούτε Ευρώπη τις τελευταίες μέρες στα 20μ.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το echolink καθόλου και το Signalink  :Sorry:

----------


## gravis

sv1eex , τι κανεις εκει στο limoges?

----------


## sv1eex

Ενα masterακι στο πανεπιστήμιο και κάποια εργασία σε μια εταιρία!

----------


## sv2evs

Κάποιος χθες στον αέρα των 2m, αναφέρθηκε και είπε ότι περνάει Ιαπωνία το πρωϊ ?

----------


## gravis

εχει κανει κανεις ποτε εκπομπη απο αεροπλανο να μας πει εντυπωσεις? 
σε πολιτικο αεροπλανο εν ωρα πτησης μπορεις να κανεις? η παρατραβηγμενο?

----------


## sv2evs

Μόνο συνάδελφοι πιλότοι έχουν βγει απο όσο γνωρίζω....Air mobile..

----------


## nik77

Θελω να σας ρωτήσω.....
μου ειχε δώσει παλια (πριν ενα χρονο και) ενα μεταχειρισμενο cb (MIDLAND,ALAN 48PLUS D80)
Μ αυτο τι συνομιλιες μπορει να πιασει καποιος;
Διαβασα οτι χρειαζεται αδεια και ετσι αποφασισα να παω να βγαλω ,αγορασα παραβολα κλπ αλλα δεν εχω αποδειξη αγορας ...εχω ομως τις οδηγιες χρησης .
Πριν απο καποιο καιρο αγορασα κεραια και απο αυτην εχω την αποδειξη αγορας.Θα την δεχτουν την αιτηση ή καλυτερα να το πουλήσω;
ΠΡιν μερικες μερες συνδεσα τη κεραια σπιτι αλλα δεν επιανε τιποτα.Πρεπει να ειναι σε σιδερο η κεραία;

----------


## sv2evs

> Θελω να σας ρωτήσω.....
> μου ειχε δώσει παλια (πριν ενα χρονο και) ενα μεταχειρισμενο cb (MIDLAND,ALAN 48PLUS D80)
> Μ αυτο τι συνομιλιες μπορει να πιασει καποιος;
> Διαβασα οτι χρειαζεται αδεια και ετσι αποφασισα να παω να βγαλω ,αγορασα παραβολα κλπ αλλα δεν εχω αποδειξη αγορας ...εχω ομως τις οδηγιες χρησης .
> Πριν απο καποιο καιρο αγορασα κεραια και απο αυτην εχω την αποδειξη αγορας.Θα την δεχτουν την αιτηση ή καλυτερα να το πουλήσω;
> ΠΡιν μερικες μερες συνδεσα τη κεραια σπιτι αλλα δεν επιανε τιποτα.Πρεπει να ειναι σε σιδερο η κεραία;


μπορείς να πιάσεις συνομιλίες που είναι στους 27mhz (citizens band) θα χρειαστούν όμως χαρτιά για να βγάλεις την άδεια. Επίσης το cb δεν είναι κάτι που χρησιμοποιούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.... :Whistle:  

Ναι, η κεραία πρέπει να κάνει γείωση και όσο πιο ψηλά...τόσο καλύτερα.

----------


## nik77

> μπορείς να πιάσεις συνομιλίες που είναι στους 27mhz (citizens band) θα χρειαστούν όμως χαρτιά για να βγάλεις την άδεια. Επίσης το cb δεν είναι κάτι που χρησιμοποιούν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες.... 
> 
> Ναι, η κεραία πρέπει να κάνει γείωση και όσο πιο ψηλά...τόσο καλύτερα.


ok σ ευχαριστω....πήγα χτες στα Κεπ αλλα δεν ήξεραν τη διαδικασια γιατι λεει πρώτη φορα τους τυχαίνει και θα ξαναπάω απο βδομάδα.

----------


## emeliss

> ok σ ευχαριστω....πήγα χτες στα Κεπ αλλα δεν ήξεραν τη διαδικασια γιατι λεει πρώτη φορα τους τυχαίνει και θα ξαναπάω απο βδομάδα.


Για ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό
http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat=1&oid=864&id=&tid=883
http://www.raag.org/licensing_gr.html

Το CB ξέχνα το. Αλλιώς δες στα παρακάτω
http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat=1&oid=772&id=&tid=780
http://www.chania.eu/index.php?optio...id=353&lang=el

----------


## sv2evs

Ακούω για την κατάσταση στην Αϊτή...δεν υπάρχει τρόπος επικοινωνίας λέει...μην τρελαθούμε !

----------


## atrias

ναι κι εγώ το άκουσα σήμερα στο ράδιο
έλεγε ότι η μόνη διαθέσιμη μορφή επικοινωνίας είναι η χρήση δορυφορικών τηλεφώνων
ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν υπάρχουν εκεί?

από την άλλη αναρωτιέμαι και για την εξής λεπτομέρεια
άντε και υπήρχαν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες
με ποιο τρόπο θα γινόταν η "αρχική" συμφωνία για το ποιες συχνότητες θα χρησιμοποιούνταν για τις διάφορες επικοινωνίες?
ή πιάνουν όλοι το σκανάρισμα κι όπου πιαστούν!

άσχετο!
στο βιντεάκι του youtube με το τραγούδι "ο ωραίος και η ωραία" εσύ είσαι?
φοβερό! και πολύ πρωτότυπο!

----------


## emeliss

> από την άλλη αναρωτιέμαι και για την εξής λεπτομέρεια
> άντε και υπήρχαν οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες
> με ποιο τρόπο θα γινόταν η "αρχική" συμφωνία για το ποιες συχνότητες θα χρησιμοποιούνταν για τις διάφορες επικοινωνίες?
> ή πιάνουν όλοι το σκανάρισμα κι όπου πιαστούν!


Υπάρχουν καταρτισμένα σχέδια και ομάδες εκτάκτου ανάγκης. Επίσης συμφωνίες για την υποστήριξη των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών εκ των προτέρων, όποτε παραστεί ανάγκη.

----------


## atrias

> Υπάρχουν καταρτισμένα σχέδια και ομάδες εκτάκτου ανάγκης. Επίσης συμφωνίες για την υποστήριξη των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών εκ των προτέρων, όποτε παραστεί ανάγκη.


Στην Ελλάδα που μπορούμε να ενημερωθούμε για τέτοια θέματα?
Μέσω internet κατά προτίμηση!

----------


## sv2evs

η ARRL έβγαλε ανακοίνωση για το που θα βγουν να μιλήσουν αυτοί που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν...μακάρι να υπάρχουν ραδιοερασιτέχνες και να αποκατασταθεί η επικοινωνία.

----------


## emeliss

> Στην Ελλάδα που μπορούμε να ενημερωθούμε για τέτοια θέματα?
> Μέσω internet κατά προτίμηση!


Από τους συλλόγους και φυσικά από το http://www.hares.gr/

----------


## atrias

θαυμάσια σελίδα! δε τη γνώριζα!
όλο το ζουμί είναι εδώ!
http://www.hares.gr/HAR-Support.php
και ειδικά το Σχέδιο Δράσης!
ευχαριστώ

----------


## sv1eex

> ναι κι εγώ το άκουσα σήμερα στο ράδιο
> έλεγε ότι η μόνη διαθέσιμη μορφή επικοινωνίας είναι η χρήση δορυφορικών τηλεφώνων
> ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν υπάρχουν εκεί?


Οι δημοσιογράφοι παιδιά είναι παντού οι ίδιοι και συχνότατα είναι ελλειπώς ενημερωμένοι ή αστοιχείωτοι !

Να σας πω επίσης πως η πολιτική προστασία στην Αιτή έστειλε σε όλες τις γειτονικές χώρες στις επίσημες φυσικά ραδιοερασιτεχνικές ενώσεις αίτημα για να στείλουν κλιμάκια βοήθειας δηλαδή τους δικούς τους ΟΕΑ.

Οσο για τα δορυφορικά τηλέφωνα πράγματι είναι η μόνη μορφή επικοινωνίας που έχουν κάποιοι από ξένες ομάδες που δρουν εκεί. Η μαύρη αγορά ήδη έκανε την εμφάνιση της και κάποια λαμόγια έχουν ήδη πάει εκεί και κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές. Επίσης η μυρωδιά από τους νεκρούς είναι παντού έντονη γιατί τα πτώματα είναι άθαφτα και θα προστεθούν σύντομα και πολλά ακόμα. Το βιωτικό επίπεδο των ανθρώπων είναι τραγικά χαμηλό και ασθένειες που σε εμάς έχουν να εμφανιστούν πολλά χρόνια όπως η χολέρα ήδη θέριζε τον πληθυσμό.

Από ότι μου είπε συνάδελφος από ΗΠΑ (χτες το βράδυ σε μας) που έχουν internet στο πλοίο δεν έχει μείνει τίποτε όρθιο και η τηλεόραση δεν δείχνει ...τίποτε σε σύγκριση με αυτά που είδε. Οι νεκροί είναι πάνω από 400.000 από ότι μου είπε. Στην τηλεόραση σε μας είπαν 100.000.

----------


## sv2evs

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα πάει βοήθεια το συντομότερο δυνατόν !  :Sad:

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Καλησπέρα! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος πώς μπορώ να καταχωρίσω το διακριτικό μου στην data base του QRZ έχω κάνει εγγραφή αλλά δεν με αφήνει να το καταχωρίσω! Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος ας με κατατοπίσει! Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Minas1000

Εδώ πήγες;  https://secure.qrz.com/reg

To Χίος Ράδιο είσαι από τους 3,5;  :Smile:

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Όχι δεν είμαι το Χίος Ράδιο! ;-) ;-\)

Έχω πάει και εκεί αλλά από εκεί μπορείς να κάνεις ρυθμίσεις του profile σου μόνο όχι καταχώριση στην data base!

----------


## Minas1000

Στο link που έβαλα γράφεις το call sign σου.
Στην επόμενη κάρτα που ανοίγει σου λέει δεν μπορεί να το βρεί και έχει επιλογές keep trying και register as new user .Το πατάς και σε πάει στις φόρμες εγγραφής.
Στο τέλος σου στέλνει και ένα e-mail επιβεβαίωσης.

----------


## atrias

> Καλησπέρα! Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος πώς μπορώ να καταχωρίσω το διακριτικό μου στην data base του QRZ έχω κάνει εγγραφή αλλά δεν με αφήνει να το καταχωρίσω! Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος ας με κατατοπίσει! Ευχαριστώ!!


την αρχική καταχώρηση πρέπει να την κάνει για σένα κάποιος που είναι ήδη καταχωρημένος στη βάση τους
έχει στο forum του QRZ μια ενότητα που μπορείς να ζητήσεις ακριβώς αυτό το πράγμα


αυτό που λέει ο Μηνάς δεν το γνωρίζω οπότε δοκίμασέ το!

----------


## Minas1000

Απ' ότι βλέπω παίζει και αυτο που λέει ο atrias,προσπάθησα να σε γράψω αλλά είχα γραφτεί το 2002 και δεν θυμάμαι το pass να κάνω login και το mail που είχα δώσει για recovery δεν το έχω πιά... :Sad:

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες! Θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ κάποιον από εκεί να με γράψει!!

----------


## yiannis99

ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΕΡΙΝΟ HAM – FEST * BAZAAR

24 Ιανουαρίου 2010 Κυριακή, από τις 9.30 έως τις 16.30 - Χαλάνδρι


Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος με απόφαση του ΔΣ, και θέλοντας να προσφέρει την δικιά του βοήθεια στον Σύνδεσμο για την Προστασία και Ανάπλασης του Πεντελικού (ΣΠΑΠ), για αγορά δενδρυλλίων, με την συνεργασία του Δήμου Χαλανδρίου και με το Εθνομουσικολογικό Ίδρυμα Π. Ζήση ανακοινώνει με ιδιαίτερη χαρά ότι, διοργανώνει το 1ο χειμερινό Hamfest Bazaar στην Ελλάδα, ευαισθητοποιημένος ιδιαίτερα στις ανάγκες που έχουν δημιουργηθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια στο φυσικό περιβάλλον μας.

Καλούμε όλους τους φίλους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες, επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες καθώς και όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή την εκδήλωση, (Συλλόγους, Μ.Κ.Ο., Συλλόγους εθελοντών κλπ), από όλη την Ελλάδα να μας τιμήσουν (και να μας βοηθήσουν για την επίτευξη του κοινωφελούς σκοπού μας), με την παρουσία τους.

Στην εκδήλωση μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος έμποροι (αντιπρόσωποι και μη), κατασκευαστές με συσκευές και υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, εκδόσεις και άλλα προϊόντα προς ενημέρωση των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για την λειτουργία έκθεσης Συλλογής μέσων Επικοινωνίας του Συλλέκτη και συνάδελφου Γιώργου Παναγιωτίδη SV1CEP.

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος θα διαθέτει ΧΩΡΟ, ΤΡΑΠΕΖΙΑ, ΚΑΡΕΚΛΕΣ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ
και ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ σε όλους τους εκθέτες.

Παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας για κρατήσεις θέσεων έως και τις 20 Ιανουαρίου 2010 και ώρα 21.00.

Η εκδήλωση θα γίνει στον Εσωτερικό χώρο του Ιδρύματος Π. Ζήση, στις 24 Ιανουαρίου 2010 Κυριακή,
από τις 9.30 έως τις 16.30 για τους επισκέπτες.

Υπεύθυνη κρατήσεων θέσεων Ειρήνη SV1CAS Κιν. 6978271667

Η Διεύθυνση είναι Κολοκοτρώνη 5 Πλ. Δούρου Χαλάνδρι.

Οι Συντεταγμένες της εκδήλωσης είναι: 38.01.37Ν 023.47.96Ε

Οι επισκέπτες μπορούν να επισκεφθούν τον χώρο με τις γραμμές του ΟΑΣΑ 402, 411, 412, 421, 441, 447, 451Α και 451Β
καθώς και με τις γραμμές 10, 18 και 19 του ΗΛΠΑΠ

Παρακαλούμαι όπως τηρηθούν σχολαστικά τα χρονικά πλαίσια στην φόρμα συμμετοχής ώστε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι
να λάβουν την απαραίτητη ΚΑΡΤΑ ΕΚΘΕΤΗ.



ΤΑΧ.ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ: ΤΘ: 51055 ΤΚ: 14510 ΚΗΦΙΣΙΑ–ΑΘΗΝΑ.

ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ:ΦΙΛΥΡΑΣ 7-ΤΚ: 152.32-ΧΑΛΑΝΔΡΙ-ΑΘΗΝΑ-Τηλ:2130297188 ΦΑΞ:2106129469

e-MAIL: sz1grc@grc.gr SITE: www.grc.gr FORUM: www.hwn.gr

----------


## atrias

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα πάει βοήθεια το συντομότερο δυνατόν !


κάτι γίνεται τελικά στην Αϊτή με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/10/01...%28Slashdot%29

----------


## sv2evs

Χάος...κυβερνητικοί σε συχνότητες ραδιοερασιτεχνών ? :Thinking:

----------


## gravis

τυχαια στο ιντερνετ ανακαλυψα το http://www.hamsphere.com/ 
το εχεις δοκιμασει κανεις?

----------


## giorgos sv

Το hamsphere πρεπει να ειναι κατι σαν το cq100 που ειχα δοκιμασει για λιγο γιατι μετα ζητουσε ετησια συνδρομη...Προσωπικα δεν με ενθουσιασε...Ειναι εικονικος πομποδεκτης με αρκετες ομοιοτητες με πραγματικο και μιλας με οσους ειναι online.Εχει την..πλακα του αλλα μεχρι εκει!! Για οταν δεν υπαρχει διαδοση ειναι μια χαρα!!

----------


## sv2evs

Παιδιά, μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να έχουμε λήψη για το ρολόι που πήρα, το σήμα στους 700 χιλιόκυκλους από την Γερμανία ? Αδικία, είμαι στην Θεσ/νίκη...4 μέρες στην Αθήνα σε 2 διαφορετικά σπίτια φίλων..έκανε συγχρονισμό !!!

----------


## gravis

και Λαρισα κανει συγχρονισμο στο ανετο, απορω πως δεν πιανει θεσσαλονικη, μαλλον θα εισαι σε πολυ δυσκολο σημειο, ισως σε στενα μεσα σε πολυκατοικιες. Αλλα κακα τα ψεματα δεν κερδιζεις και τιποτα, καταρχας σου συγχρονιζει την ωρα , μια ωρα πισω, δηλαδη με βαση το GMT τις γερμανιας..

----------


## sv2evs

> και Λαρισα κανει συγχρονισμο στο ανετο, απορω πως δεν πιανει θεσσαλονικη, μαλλον θα εισαι σε πολυ δυσκολο σημειο, ισως σε στενα μεσα σε πολυκατοικιες. Αλλα κακα τα ψεματα δεν κερδιζεις και τιποτα, καταρχας σου συγχρονιζει την ωρα , μια ωρα πισω, δηλαδη με βαση το GMT τις γερμανιας..


όχι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση γιατί έχει επιλογή για Αθήνα...δεν είμαι σε τόσο κακό σημείο,έχω ορίζοντα αρκετό απο εδώ...και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν συγχρονίζει ! Εύοσμο μένω, loc kn10kp

----------


## sv2hnh

73s de sv2hnh

----------


## gravis

γιωργο καλωςηρθες

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 53 λεπτά και 19 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

τι εχετε να προτεινετε απο ραδιοφωνικο δεκτη βραχεων? τα πιο πολλα βλεπω ειναι τις SONY

----------


## sv1eex

> *όχι, δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση γιατί έχει επιλογή για Αθήνα...δεν είμαι σε τόσο κακό σημείο,έχω ορίζοντα αρκετό απο εδώ...και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν συγχρονίζει ! Εύοσμο μένω, loc kn10kp*


Σπύρο την συχνότητα εκείνη την ακούς καθαρά με το δέκτη του βραχέου σου; Ακούς παλμούς από το ρολόι;

----------


## sv2evs

> Σπύρο την συχνότητα εκείνη την ακούς καθαρά με το δέκτη του βραχέου σου; Ακούς παλμούς από το ρολόι;


Την ακούει καθαρή με το βραχέο, όμως με ένα ραδιόφωνο και με το vx-2 που δοκίμασα στα am...ακούω παρεμβολή...που προέρχεται από το ρεύμα της ΔΕΗ !  :Sorry: 

Άσε, είμαι μέσα στην στεναχώρια !

----------


## sv1eex

Φίλε να μη στεναχωριέσαι γιατί λύση υπάρχει....

εγώ είχα S8 minimum στις πιο πολλές μπάντες στο παλιό μου σπίτι όμως πήρα κάτι τέτοιο http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/5088 ,  http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/3021 και  το noise floor μου έφτασε να είναι όσο της μπάντας !!!!

Η διαφορά είναι τόσο μεγάλη  όσο να ακούς με μπαταρίες στο βραχέο ενώ γύρω γύρω έχει γενική διακοπή η ΔΕΗ ! Να στο πω αλλιώς . Βάζοντας το θα ακούσεις σταθμούς πιθανότατα στα 2μ που στην κυριολεξία δεν υπήρχαν.

Με τον κάθε περίεργο - άσχετο  που βάζει δίκτυο στη φάση μου (BPL) και μολύνει τη γραμμή επιβάλεται πλέον η χρήση τέτοιων συσκευών πριν το τροφοδοτικό μας.

Ευχομαι από την καρδιά μου να βρείς άκρη και να ακούσεις το σήμα αυτό.

----------


## gravis

παρατηρω στα βραχεα το εξης, εισαι σε μια συχνοτητα που ακους μια ομιλια, οταν απομακρυνεσε σιγα σιγα μερικα Hz ,ειτε προς τα πανω ειτε προς τα κατω, η ομιλια αρχιζει να αλλιωνετε, γινεται ειτε πιο βαρυς ειτε πιο τσιριχτος ,γρηγορος και μετα χανετε φυσικα, αυτο το φαινομενο πως ονομαζεται ?

----------


## sv2evs

> Φίλε να μη στεναχωριέσαι γιατί λύση υπάρχει....
> 
> εγώ είχα S8 minimum στις πιο πολλές μπάντες στο παλιό μου σπίτι όμως πήρα κάτι τέτοιο http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/5088 ,  http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/3021 και  το noise floor μου έφτασε να είναι όσο της μπάντας !!!!
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι τόσο μεγάλη  όσο να ακούς με μπαταρίες στο βραχέο ενώ γύρω γύρω έχει γενική διακοπή η ΔΕΗ ! Να στο πω αλλιώς . Βάζοντας το θα ακούσεις σταθμούς πιθανότατα στα 2μ που στην κυριολεξία δεν υπήρχαν.
> 
> Με τον κάθε περίεργο - άσχετο  που βάζει δίκτυο στη φάση μου (BPL) και μολύνει τη γραμμή επιβάλεται πλέον η χρήση τέτοιων συσκευών πριν το τροφοδοτικό μας.
> 
> Ευχομαι από την καρδιά μου να βρείς άκρη και να ακούσεις το σήμα αυτό.


Το πρώτο υπάρχει περίπτωση να το βρω σε κατάστημα με ηλεκτρονικά ?

Αφού υπάρχει παρεμβολή σε όλο το σπίτι, μπορώ να κάνω κάτι στην "είσοδο" του ρεύματος του σπιτιού ?

Το παράξενο δεν σας το έγραψα: Πλησιάζοντας τον ιστό της κεραίας των βραχέων, το φορητό (vx-2) τρελαίνεται !  :Thinking:

----------


## potis21

> παρατηρω στα βραχεα το εξης, εισαι σε μια συχνοτητα που ακους μια ομιλια, οταν απομακρυνεσε σιγα σιγα μερικα Hz ,ειτε προς τα πανω ειτε προς τα κατω, η ομιλια αρχιζει να αλλιωνετε, γινεται ειτε πιο βαρυς ειτε πιο τσιριχτος ,γρηγορος και μετα χανετε φυσικα, αυτο το φαινομενο πως ονομαζεται ?


Received signal's suppressed carrier to BFO frequency offset(!!!!!!)

ή επι το ελληνικότερο 

απόκλιση του τοπικου ταλαντωτή διακροτημάτων απο την συχνότητα του συμπιεσμένου φέροντος του λαμβανόμενου σήματος. 

δεν εχει άλλον ορισμό......

αντιμετωπίζεται με το RIT - receive incrementαλ tuning ή συντονισμός συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενος ανευ βημάτων.

οταν παρουσιάζεται σε κάποιον πομπό ή δέκτη, να μην λαμβάνει σωστά το σήμα στην ακριβή συχνότητα, αυτό οφείλεται στο οτι οι απαιτήσεις του SSB για σωστή αναπαράγωγή του ήχου ειναι της τάξεως των 5 χερτζ . αυτή η σταθερότητα επιτυγχάνεται απο μια αρίστης ποιότητας κρυσταλλική γεννήτρια αναφοράς, η οποια βασιζεται οπως ειπαμε σε κρύσταλλο χαλαζία. Καθως η συστολή και η διαστολή μεταβάλλουν τα μηχανικά χαρακτηριστικά, η συχνοτητα του κρυστάλλου μεταβάλλεται, συνήθως τόσο ωστε να ολισθήσει μεχρι και 200hz (0,2KHz) το SSB σήμα που εκπέμπεται ή λαμβάνεται (αυτή ειναι και η προδιαγραφή, 200ηζ μαξιμουμ). Κάποια μηχανήματα το αντιμετωπίζουν βάζοντας τον κρυσταλλο μεσα σε ενα κουτί μαζι με μιά αντίσταση μεσης ισχύος ωστε να ζεσταινεται αυτή και να δουλευει σαν φουρνος (κρατώντας με θερμοστάτη ή PTC θερμίστορ την θερμοκρασία σταθερή). Οσο η θερμοκρασία μενει σταθερή, τόσο μενει σταθερή και η συχνοτητα του κρυστάλλου της γεννήτριας αναφοράς. 

κάποια μηχανήματα ελεγχουν την ψύξη τους εσωτερικά με ανεμιστήρα ωστε να κρατάνε την θερμοκρασία τους 10 - 15 βαθμους πάνω απο την θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος, ωστε να δουλευει οσο πιό σταθερά γίνεται με ελάχιστο κόστος.

........Auto merged post: potis21 πρόσθεσε 25 λεπτά και 51 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Παιδιά, μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι για να έχουμε λήψη για το ρολόι που πήρα, το σήμα στους 700 χιλιόκυκλους από την Γερμανία ? Αδικία, είμαι στην Θεσ/νίκη...4 μέρες στην Αθήνα σε 2 διαφορετικά σπίτια φίλων..έκανε συγχρονισμό !!!


Δεν ειναι στους 770 αλλά στους....77κηζ!!!!

μάλλον εχεις κάποια παρεμβολή. το 7000 σου μπορει να ακουσει εκει κάτω. (χωρίς το tuner....) Για ακου τι γίνεται.... εννοείται οτι όλες οι δοκιμές γίνονται βράδυ με... χαράματα! Ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που ο ήλιος "καιγεται" απο κηλίδες!!

........Auto merged post: potis21 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> τι εχετε να προτεινετε απο ραδιοφωνικο δεκτη βραχεων? τα πιο πολλα βλεπω ειναι τις SONY


 
Δες και τα Grundig Satellit και AOR.

----------


## gravis

εμενα παντως το ρολοι συχρονιζε σημερα πρωι πρωι, χτες βραδυ τιποτα, δοκιμαζοντας με το φορητο να ακουσω το μπιπ μπιπ , αλλα δεν επιανε τιποτα...

----------


## potis21

κατεβαίνει το φορητό στους 77,5 κηζ (πολύ κάτω απο τα μακρά δηλαδή??) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gravis

εχεις δικιο, :Razz:  ξεκιναει απο 500khz μεχρι 999.999μηζ to vx-8 που εχω εγω τουλαχιστον

----------


## sv2evs

> εμενα παντως το ρολοι συχρονιζε σημερα πρωι πρωι, χτες βραδυ τιποτα, δοκιμαζοντας με το φορητο να ακουσω το μπιπ μπιπ , αλλα δεν επιανε τιποτα...


Δηστυχώς λόγο παρεμβολών στο ρεύμα, ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. Όλο το σπίτι έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα παρεμβολής (στην συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα) και το ψάχνω τώρα, έχω ανοίξει και άλλο θέμα για να βρω τι μπορεί να φταίει και τι να κάνω.

----------


## sv1eex

Οκ τα βήματα είναι τα εξής για την μια μέθοδο:
1) Στέλνεις email στην ΕΕΤΤ. Ερχονται σου μετράνε το σπιτι και την περιοχή και βρίσκουν τι παρεμβάλει (συνήθως μ/τ μέσης/χαμηλή τάση) Στο δίνουν γραπτώς για το που είναι ο ένοχος.
2) Το κοινοποιείς στην τοπική σου ΔΕΗ και τους ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΣ α) να βάλουν φίλτρο RF στη φάση σου β) αν οφείλεται σε κακή συντήρηση από τη μεριά τους να κάνουν κάθε μήνα καθαρισμό στο μ/τ.
Το (α) είναι απίθανο να το κάνουν. Αν δεν κάνουν ούτε το (β) τίποτε τους στέλνεις εξώδικο (θα σου δείξω πως γίνεται τους έχω στείλει... δυο !!) και παράλληλα πας και στην προστασία καταναλωτή για να τους κυνηγήσουν και αυτοί.
Η άλλη μέθοδος είναι να προστατέψεις την γραμμή σου από το θόρυβο με αυτό που σου είπα. Αν ο θόρυβος μπαίνει στην κεραία σου πρέπει να βάλεις (για τα βραχέα) μια συσκευή που να κάνει Phasing με μια κεραία αναφοράς στην κεραία σου το θόρυβο. Τέτοια λύση σου προτείνω το http://www.timewave.com/support/ANC-4/anc4.html που παίζει ως τους 50! Αλλιώς για τα βραχέα το http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/1205 . Δυστυχώς μένουμε μακρυά αν ήσουν λίγο πιο κοντά θα σου δάνειζα το ένα από αυτά να δεις. Σημειωτέον όμως πως για να παίξουν αυτά πρέπει ο θόρυβος να είναι από μια μόνο διευθυνση και όχι από παντού στην κεραία εκπομπής/λήψης σου αλλιώς δεν κάνουμε δουλειά.

----------


## sv2evs

Η τιμή αυτού του συστήματος της mfj ?

----------


## gravis

Ερωτηση κρισεως, η Loop antenna ,που χρησιμοποιουμε για τα AM, κανει και για τα LW ;

----------


## gravis

και κατι ακομα, που θα βρω αυτο το περιβοητο τις ARRL , antenna book?  η "βιβλος" των ραδιοερασιτεχνων

----------


## sv2evs

Ρίξε μια ματιά στο ebay

----------


## gravis

Οταν αναφερουν οτι ενας ραδιοφωνικος δεκτης εχει PLL synthisizer, η PLL διπλης μετρατροπης, τι σημαινει?

----------


## emeliss

Το πρώτο είναι ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έχει μέσα pll, vco και rom. Η διπλή μετατροπή είναι όταν έχουμε δύο διαφορετικές βαθμίδες με δύο διαφορετικές ενδιάμεσες συχνότητες. Υπάρχουν και τριπλής μετατροπής. Αυτά γενικότερα αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα ίδια εννοούν και στο μηχανάκι που αναφέρεσαι.

----------


## gravis

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η Ghz συχνοτητες(μικροκυματικες) , επηρεαζονται απο την ιονοσφαιρα, σποραδικο Ε και οτι αλλο υπαρχει?

----------


## sv1eex

> Η τιμή αυτού του συστήματος της mfj ?


Γεια σας φίλοι σόρυ δεν μπαίνω τακτικά στο internet .
Μια τιμή κάπως τσουχτερή από Ελλάδα

........Auto merged post: sv1eex πρόσθεσε 17 λεπτά και 49 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω η Ghz συχνοτητες(μικροκυματικες) , επηρεαζονται απο την ιονοσφαιρα, σποραδικο Ε και οτι αλλο υπαρχει?


Γεια σου φίλε μου.

Οχι το σποραδικό και το F2 δεν παίζουν στα μικροκύματα.

Οι τρόποι διάδοσης από τους 1.2 GHZ και πάνω είναι 95% μέσω TROPO (δηλαδή απότομες μεταβολές θερμοκρασίας και πίεσης που δημιουργούν κυματαγωγούς) όπου η επικοιωννία μπορεί να φτάσει ως και 3000 μίλια αν το σήμα τύχει σε 2 διαδοχικούς κυματαγωγούς και σπανιότερα με scattering (μέσω βροχής  /χιονιού ως 650 χλμ /αεροπλάνων και κάποια άλλα τελείως εξωτικά modes)

----------


## gravis

δηλαδη η κοσμοτε που δουλευει στα 1800μηζ(1.8ghz) μπορει να επηρεασει το σημα τις με scattering

----------


## sv1eex

Θεωρητικά ναι αλλα εκεί παίζουν όχι με κατευθυντικές κεραίες (εκτός των backbones) αλλά με άλλες για να καλύπτουν περιοχές μεγαλύτερης έκτασης σε εμβαδό. 
Θεωρητικά αν το κινητό σου μπορούσε να δείξει ποιες κυψέλες βλέπει το καλοκαίρι θα μπορούσες να δεις κυψέλες από περιοχές μακρυνές. Η αν ζούσες σε νησί θα έβλεπες πχ το turkcell νομίζοντας πως γύρισαν τις κεραίες τους προς εμάς ενώ στην πραγματικότητα απλά άνοιξε η διάδοση και εκεί. Φίλος που ταξίδευε με πλοίο προς την Κρήτη μου ορκιζόταν το καλοκαίρι πως είδε και κάποια εταιρία από το ισραήλ στο κινητό του καθώς πλησίαζε στο λιμάνι.

----------


## gravis

αυτο το H.A.A.R.P sound  τι ειναι?. τι σχεση εχει με το Moon bounce?

----------


## sv1eex

> αυτο το H.A.A.R.P sound  τι ειναι?. τι σχεση εχει με το Moon bounce?


Το Haarp sound που το κατηγορούν πως δημιουργεί τους σεισμούς είναι εδώ

Το σχετικό πείραμα με το moon bounce εδώ.

----------


## gravis

απο την ιστοσελιδα τις iaru, βλεπω οτι υπαρχει το καινουριο vhf_handbook v 5.35 , και ΗF bandplαn που ισχυει απο τις 29 μαρτιου 09. επισης ειχε σε αρχειο ολα τα beacons (vhf + microwave) τις iaru region 1. 
ριχτε και εσεις μια ματια ..

----------


## atrias

στην ίδια σελίδα υπάρχει και vhf handbook έκδοση 5.40 της 25 Ιουλίου 2009

----------


## sv1eex

Ευχαριστούμε για τα λινκ  :Smile: )

Πάντως παιδιά τα beacons είναι τελείως ανενημέρωτα. Οποιος θέλει να δει τι παίζει πραγματικά στον αέρα τώρα ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.mmmonvhf.de/beacmap.php

Φανταστείτε η λίστα της IARU δεν είχε ούτε τα αθηναικά beaconς στα 4μ/2μ/70εκατ.

----------


## gravis

βλεπω οτι beacons εχουμε 4 στην Ελλαδα, απο περιεργεια, τι χρειαζεται για να στησω ενα beacon, τοσο τεχνικα οσο και νομικα..

----------


## sv1eex

Χρειάζεσαι ένα πολύ μικρό πομπό με 1W ώς συνήθως και τη δυνατότητα να περνάς το διακριτικό του και το locator του ίσως και πόσα watt βγάζει. Τα πιο πολλά θέλουν μια απλή κάθετη κεραιούλα και μια σταθερή τροφοδοσία που είναι αστείο πράγμα.
Αν ψάξεις στο νετ θα βρεις πάρα πολλά σχέδια.
Μετά παίρνεις το σχέδιο του και το καταθέτεις με αίτηση στο υπουργείο μεταφορών κτλ και σου βγάζουν άδεια καθώς και το αν είναι εναρμονισμένο. Νομίζω όμως πως δεν βγάζουν πλέον σε άτομα αλλά μόνο σε συλλόγους άδεια αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## sv2evs

> Νομίζω όμως πως δεν βγάζουν πλέον σε άτομα αλλά μόνο σε συλλόγους άδεια αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.


Έχει από ότι είδα στο link ένα o SV2DCD (Λεωνίδας).

----------


## sv2evs

> Φίλε να μη στεναχωριέσαι γιατί λύση υπάρχει....
> 
> εγώ είχα S8 minimum στις πιο πολλές μπάντες στο παλιό μου σπίτι όμως πήρα κάτι τέτοιο http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/5088 ,  http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/3021 και  το noise floor μου έφτασε να είναι όσο της μπάντας !!!!
> 
> Η διαφορά είναι τόσο μεγάλη  όσο να ακούς με μπαταρίες στο βραχέο ενώ γύρω γύρω έχει γενική διακοπή η ΔΕΗ ! Να στο πω αλλιώς . Βάζοντας το θα ακούσεις σταθμούς πιθανότατα στα 2μ που στην κυριολεξία δεν υπήρχαν.
> 
> Με τον κάθε περίεργο - άσχετο  που βάζει δίκτυο στη φάση μου (BPL) και μολύνει τη γραμμή επιβάλεται πλέον η χρήση τέτοιων συσκευών πριν το τροφοδοτικό μας.
> 
> Ευχομαι από την καρδιά μου να βρείς άκρη και να ακούσεις το σήμα αυτό.


Προσπαθώ να εντοπίσω κανένα φίλτρο για το ρεύμα....έχετε κάτι να προτείνετε παιδιά ? Δεν πρόκειται να βρω άκρη, ενώ σίγουρα φτάνει το σήμα μέχρι την περιοχή μου! Πως να κόψω την παρεμβολή ? Έβαλα ένα πολύμπριζο με φίλτρο στον υπολογιστή..αλλά δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα. :Sad: 

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Δεν ειναι στους 770 αλλά στους....77κηζ!!!!
> 
> μάλλον εχεις κάποια παρεμβολή. το 7000 σου μπορει να ακουσει εκει κάτω. (χωρίς το tuner....) Για ακου τι γίνεται.... εννοείται οτι όλες οι δοκιμές γίνονται βράδυ με... χαράματα! Ειδικά αυτές τις μέρες που ο ήλιος "καιγεται" απο κηλίδες!!
> 
> ........Auto merged post: potis21 πρόσθεσε 5 λεπτά και 18 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........


Ναι, έγραψα λάθος συχνότητα...

Δυστυχώς ακόμα δεν μπορώ να βρω τρόπο να διώξω την παρεμβολή του ρεύματος ! :Thinking:

----------


## gravis

το πολυμπριζο που πηρες εχει RFI φιλτρο?

----------


## gravis

οι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι βραχεων εκπεμπουν μονο σε διαμορφωση SSB?

----------


## sv2evs

> το πολυμπριζο που πηρες εχει RFI φιλτρο?


έχει ένα φίλτρο (έτσι λέει)....

----------


## gravis

Στην ιστοσελιδα τις ΕΕΡ βλεπω να λεει VHF Radio Mail Server (RMS) ,simplex 144.950
τι ειναι αυτο?

----------


## emeliss

Αυτό που λέει το όνομα. Radio Mail Server.

Δες στο παρακάτω.
http://www.winlink.org

----------


## sv1eex

> οι ραδιοφωνικοι σταθμοι βραχεων εκπεμπουν μονο σε διαμορφωση SSB?


Οχι μόνο! Κάποιοι εκπέμπουν ΑΜ και κάποιοι ψηφιακά (DRM)

Δες περισσότερα εδώ : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shortwave_listening

----------


## sv1eex

> έχει ένα φίλτρο (έτσι λέει)....


Σπύρο στείλε τους ένα email http://www.filterconcepts.com/ac_filters.html

Πιστεύω πως έχουν ότι χρειάζεσαι !

----------


## sv2evs

> Σπύρο στείλε τους ένα email http://www.filterconcepts.com/ac_filters.html
> 
> Πιστεύω πως έχουν ότι χρειάζεσαι !


Νικηφόρε, σε ευχαριστώ...το έκανα ήδη και ελπίζω να μπορούν να μου προμηθεύσουν κάτι που να λειτουργεί και να "ηρεμήσω" από αυτή την παρεμβολή.

Σε ευχαριστώ, αν έχω νέα σας ενημερώνω για το ζήτημα αυτό.

edit: πολύ γρήγορος αυτός, μάλλον είναι ώρες εργασίας εκεί...από ότι μου λέει μάλλον δεν θα βοηθήσει κάτι, εκ πρώτης όψεως.

----------


## gravis

δεν εχω βρει αυτο το προγραμμα που κανει decode το DRM απο σταθμους των βραχεων που εκπεμπουν ψηφιακα. Πιστευω οτι με ενα αναλογικο ραδιοφωνο βραχεων ,μπορεις να οδηγεις τον ηχο στο PC και απο εκει να κανεις decode, και να απολαμβανεις τα καλα τις ψηφιακης τεχνολογιας  :Razz:

----------


## sv1eex

Ελα φίλε εδώ είναι αυτό που θες:

http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...itle=Main_Page

----------


## gravis

εχω αποσυμπιεση τα αρχεια, αλλα δεν υπαρχει κατι εκτελεσιμο, σαν να προοριζεται για λινουξ, η μπορει να χρειαζεται καποιο front end για να δουλεψει.. δεν εχει και οδηγιες..

----------


## sv1eex

Οπως κατάλαβες σου δίνει τον κώδικα και τον κάνεις compile στο δικό σου περιβάλλον δεν δίνει εκτελέσιμα! Αν έχεις windows κατέβασε το visual c++ 2008 express που είναι δωρεάν από την Microsoft και κάνε compile τον κώδικα που σου δίνει εδώ :  http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawik...Studio_Express

----------


## gravis

εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με ληψη εικονων απο μετεωρολογικους σταθμους? αν ναι ας μας πει την εμπειρια του

----------


## sv2evs

στο παρελθόν, με την κάθετη κεραία.* Μην ασχοληθείς καν, φτιάξε την κεραία που συστήνεται*...η λήψη είναι σχετικά εύκολη, αν θυμάμαι καλά το πρόγραμμα λέγεται wx-sat.

----------


## gravis

γνωριζεται κανενα προγραμμα που να παρακολουθει ολους τους δορυφορους και να αναφερει ποιος περναει ανα πασα στιγμη πανω απο την Ελλαδα?

----------


## potis21

nova for windows

αλλά και τα shareware - freeware - giftware Που εχει η σελίδα http://www.amsat.org/amsat-new/tools/software.php

----------


## sv2evs

είχα δοκιμάσει τελευταία το Orbitron, μου άρεσε.

----------


## gravis

βλεπω στην αγορα βγαινουν διαφορες UHF Κεραιες για ληψη TV, σε διαφορα σχηματα και χρωματισμους. Μεχρι πριν ασχοληθω με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμο πιστευα οτι ηταν καινουρια μοντελα κεραιων με καλυτερη ληψη. Πλεον καταλαβα οτι ειναι μια αναμοχλευση, γιατι ολες αυτες οι κεραιες προυπηρχαν απο το 1960 και βαλε, ανοιγωντας ενα βιβλιο οπως το antenna book τις ARRL

----------


## sv2evs

Πήρα πριν λίγες μέρες το φορητό Albrecht DB 270. Φθηνό φορητό μηχάνημα για χρήση που δεν έχει να ζηλέψει κάτι από άλλα μηχανήματα. Ίδιο ακριβώς με κάτι κινέζικα που κυκλοφορούν.

----------


## gravis

για  την τιμη του μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, σίγουρα. Αν και γενικώς έχει πέσει μια "σιγή" στους ασυρμάτους...τουλάχιστον εδώ Θεσ/νίκη.

----------


## gravis

ειχα την εντυπωση οτι με τους φορητους ασυρματους παντα υπαρχει μια σιγη, εκτος απο τous επαναληπτες..

----------


## sv2evs

ακόμα και στους επαναλήπτες....

----------


## kx5

> Ναι, σίγουρα. Αν και γενικώς έχει πέσει μια "σιγή" στους ασυρμάτους...


Περιμένοντας τις εξετάσεις του φθινοπώρου είπα να αγοράσω ένα φθηνό φορητό για να κάνω ακρόαση ώστε να μπω σιγά σιγά στο κλίμα. 
Ομολογώ ότι είμαι κάπως απογοητευμένος. Ελάχιστες συζητήσεις κυρίως το απόγευμα για λίγες ώρες συνήθως στους επαναλήπτες. Οι PMRαδες έχουν ποιο ζωντανή δραστηριότητα.



Off Topic


		Επιτέλους να βγάλω την άδεια ώστε να σηκώσω κεραία για τα αγαπημένα μου βραχέα  :Worthy:

----------


## sv2evs

Δοκίμασε να δεις αν σου κάνει το Albrecht DB 270 που πήρα εγώ. Ίδιο είναι με το Whouxun που κυκλοφορεί. Δεν είναι full duplex, αλλά κάνει επάξια την δουλειά του. Ναι, δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί στα v/u πλέον να συζητούν. Τουλάχιστον Θεσσαλονίκη που μένω εγώ και περίχωρα, λίγοι συζητούν στις συχνότητες. Αθήνα λογικά πρέπει να είναι λίγο καλύτερα τα πράγματα λόγο πληθυσμού.

υ.γ "μακρυά" από 144-146 και 430-440 mhz που είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα.

----------


## kx5

> υ.γ "μακρυά" από 144-146 και 430-440 mhz που είναι ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα.


Μέχρι να αποκτήσω callsign θα μείνω στην ακρόαση  :Wink:

----------


## sv2evs

Μπράβο, εξάλλου ο σωστός ραδιοερασιτέχνης πρώτα μαθαίνει να ακούει.

----------


## spp

αν ασχολειται καποιος με vhf μαρκας icom ας μου στειλει ενα prive μηνυμα.

----------


## sv2evs

> αν ασχολειται καποιος με vhf μαρκας icom ας μου στειλει ενα prive μηνυμα.


Λίγο ή πολύ όλο και κάποιος θα ξέρει να σε βοηθήσει αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## spp

αν βαλεις μια συχνοτητα στο vhf η οποια δεν ειναι διπλη συχνοτητα(πχ για παραδειγμα μπορει να ειναι η 140,000 και η <αδελφη> της συχνοτητα να ειναι 141,000),και ακους κοντα στην πηγη εκπομπης κανονικα.οταν απομακρθνθεις γυρω στα 500-700 μετρα δεν ακους.αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο?πρεπει να βαλεις ctcss για να ακουσεις μακρια?'η δεν παιζει ρολο αυτο.?

----------


## sv2evs

http://www.rigpix.com/kenwood/thd72.htm

SPECIFICATIONS
Type: Amateur VHF/UHF transceiver
Frequency range: 144-146 / 430-440 MHz (Europe and Asia)
144-148 / 430-450 MHz (USA)
Mode: TX: FM/NFM
RX: AM/FM/NFM
RF Power output: Hi: 5/5 W
Receiver system: N/A
Sensitivity: N/A
Selectivity: N/A
Image rejection: N/A
Voltage: ? VDC (1800 mAh Li-Ion pack)
Current drain: RX: ? mA
TX: ? A
Impedance: 50 ohms, SMA
Dimensions (W*H*D): ? mm
Weight: ? gr
Manufactured: 2010-20xx
Other: 1000 memories with alpha tags. *Built-in 1200/9600bd TNC and GPS. APRS*
Echolink support. Mini-USB
Related documents:
Modifications:

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> αν βαλεις μια συχνοτητα στο vhf η οποια δεν ειναι διπλη συχνοτητα(πχ για παραδειγμα μπορει να ειναι η 140,000 και η <αδελφη> της συχνοτητα να ειναι 141,000),και ακους κοντα στην πηγη εκπομπης κανονικα.οταν απομακρθνθεις γυρω στα 500-700 μετρα δεν ακους.αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο?πρεπει να βαλεις ctcss για να ακουσεις μακρια?'η δεν παιζει ρολο αυτο.?


Αν αυτό που προσπαθείς να κάνεις είναι simplex/απευθείας επικοινωνία φυσικά και είναι λογικό αφού η εμβέλεια εξαρτάται από διάφορους παράγοντες. Αν μιλάμε για επαναλήπτη, τότε να προφανώς χρειάζεται και υπότονος ctss.

----------


## atrias

ωραίο το D72!

----------


## sv2evs

έρχεται για να δώσει νέα πνοή στο χόμπι μας, μάλλον... :Thinking: 

αρκεί να μην κοστίζει όσο ένα Mobile.

----------


## DIMIT

Γεια σας κ καλως σας βρηκα! 

Θελω να αγορασω δυο πομποδεκτες για μενα κ τη γυναικα μου οι οποιοι θα αναβουν μονο για ελαχιστες στιγμες καθε σαββατοκυριακου σχεδον (και θα εκπεμπουν μεταξυ τους ακομα λιγοτερο) σε διαφορα βουνα της ευρυτερης περιοχης μου, κατα την ωρα που θα ασχολουμαι με ορεινη ποδηλασια και θα ειμαι χαμενος μεσα στα μονοπατια της Διρφυς,του Παρνασσου,του Κιθαιρωνα,της Παρνηθας,του Υμηττου η και αλλων βουνων αργοτερα!

Εχω καταληξει σε Yaesu VX3R (169e)  η  Midland CT210 (85e) μετα απο διαβασμα αλλα κ λογω τιμων κ διαστασεων.Το πρωτο ειναι 1,5 watt με τη μπαταρια του που γινεται ως 3 watt στα 6 volt (προφανως οχι με φορητο τροπο δυστυχως..) και το δευτερο ειναι 5 watt κανονικα.

α) Θα με καλυψει το 1,5 watt οταν θα ειμαστε εγω μεσα σε μονοπατι κ κεινη σε αλλο σημειο του βουνου σε αλλη πλευρα πιθανως η και με το αυτοκινητο σε 2-3 χλμ. αποσταση?

Αν ναι τοτε να δωσω τα διπλα λεφτα που απαιτουνται..αλλιως να προτιμησω το φθηνοτερο -ισως  κ λιγοτερο ποιοτικο- ,μεγαλυτερο σε διαστασεις κ πιο ισχυρο Midland..


  ευχαριστω πολυ, Δημητρης

----------


## Minas1000

Dimit το έχεις υπ' όψιν σου ότι απαγορέυονται αυτά έτσι;...
Μονο PMR 446 μπορείς να πάρεις,και να λειτουργείς νόμιμα αν δεν έχεις άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη.
Η κάλυψη τους μέσα σε βουνά και λαγκάδια είναι αμφίβολη πάντως,είτε της πρώτης είτε της δεύτερης κατηγορίας.

Πάρε 2 κινεζάκια http://www.freebytes.com/catalog/pro...oducts_id=1463
Μπορείς ν' ακούς και 2 συχνότητες ταυτόχρονα όταν δεν μιλάς πχ. ραδιόφωνο και standby στη συχνότητα επικοινωνίας με τη γυναίκα σου.Είναι > 4w με την μπαταρία και έχουν και επιτραπέζιους φορτιστές.Στο hamfest το Σ/Κ θα τα δίνουν κανένα 90άρι ευρώ.

----------


## sv2evs

Προτείνω να πάρεις ένα pmr με 5 watt. Σαν αυτό.

Αν δεν μιλήσεις με αυτό, τότε δεν θα μιλήσεις ούτε με vhf.

edit: νομίζω ότι και αυτό είναι επίσης με 5w εκπομπή.

----------


## gravis

καμμια φορα βλεπω σε μερικες κεραιες, το καλωδιο δηλαδη η καθοδος, μετα ακριβως την συνδεση  με την κεραια, να δημιουργουν, μια-δυο το πολυ σπειρες με το καλωδιο και μετα να συνεχιζει προς τα κατω κανονικα, γιατι γινετε αυτο?

----------


## atrias

μια μπακάλικη απάντηση είναι ότι κρατάνε λίγο καλώδιο καβάτζα μήπως χρειαστεί να μετακινηθεί η κεραία

μια πιο επιστημονική απάντηση θα ήταν ότι δημιουργείται ένα πηνίο έτσι το οποίο όλο και κάτι άσχετο θα φιλτράρει

----------


## emeliss

Αν η κατασκευή θυμίζει πηνίο, κάμποσες σπείρες γύρω από σωλήνα, η μια ακριβώς δίπλα στην άλλη, τότε μιλάμε για RF chock. Αν είναι κουλούρα μεγάλης διαμέτρου με λίγες σπείρες μάλλον είναι για τον πρακτικό (και κατά την γνώμη μου καθόλου μπακαλίστικο) λόγο που ανέφερε ο atrias.

Θα συναντήσουμε και τα δύο στην πράξη.

----------


## potis21

Λέγεται 1:1 choke balun, η δουλειά του ειναι να αποτρέψει ρέυματα απο την κεραία απο το να κατέβουν απο την γραμμή μεταφοράς. απο τους 30MHz και άνω θελεις μια στροφή, απο κει και κάτω θες 2 στροφές ανα δεκάδα μέτρων της χαμηλότερης μπάντας που φτάνει η κεραία σου (π.χ. για 40μ θες 8 σπείρες).

Θεωρείται απαραίτητο, γιατι

προφυλάσσει πομποδέκτη και χειριστή απο RF στο σασί (τσιμπήματα του μικροφώνου κατα την εκπομπη) (ειναι ενα απο τα πολλά μετρα που χρειάζεται να πάρεις)

αποτρέπει την παραμόρφωση του διαγράμματος εκπομπής (οπου θα εκπέμπεται ακτινοβολία και θα χάνεται σε επίπεδα που δεν θέλουμε) και επίσης αποτρέπει το κεραιοσύστημα απο το να λαμβάνει θόρυβο απο πλευρές που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να λάβουμε σήμα.

73

SV9OFO

----------


## Minas1000

Βασικά 1 σπείρα τόσο μεγάλης διαμέτρου δεν κάνει τίποτα ακόμα και γιά τα vhf.Περισσότερο είναι γιά να μην πέφτει το βάρος του καλωδίου και ειδικά με την συστολή διαστολή που έχει αναλόγως της θερμοκρασίας,πάνω στον κοννέκτορα της κεραίας.

Βέβαια σωστό και αυτό που γράφει και ο potis21 αλλά χρειάζονται περισσότερες σπέιρες και πολύ μικρότερης διαμέτρου.

----------


## potis21

15 εκατοστά ειναι η διάμετρος αναφοράς, μόνο και μόνο γιατί τα περισσότερα καλώδια εχουν αυτό ως ελάχιστο μέγεθος στροφής προ βλάβης.

δεν θεωρω κάν καλώδιο το RG58, για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε.

Το επάγγελμά μου ειναι ηλετρονικός τηλεπικοινωνιών και για να σας παραθέσω κάτι θα το ξέρω ή θα το ψάξω στην βιβλιογραφία που εχω διαθέσιμη. 

ξαναλέω - το ελάχιστο μήκος περιτυλιγμένου καλωδίου ειναι λ/8 με την βράχυνση. ήδη δουλευει σαν τσόκ εκει.

----------


## gravis

Αν το εφαρμοσω και σε καθοδο απο  κεραια UHF (Για TV), θα εχω διαφορα θετικα εστω και ελαχιστα?

----------


## emeliss

Όχι...

----------


## potis21

...γιατι το μήκος κύματος ειναι πολύ μικρό για να καταφέρει το καλώδιο να δουλέψει σαν τσόκ.

αντ' αυτου, μπορεις να βεβαιωθείς οτι το διπολο της κεραίας σου ΟΝΤΩΣ εχει balun 4:1.

ενα πλακετάκι με 

-τυπωμένη γραμμή μεταφοράς 
-ή ενα τυλιγμένο κομμάτι παράλληλης 75ρας γραμμής 

που κανονικά όλες οι κεραίες πρέπει να έχουν σαν σημειο συνδεσης του καλωδίου, βεβαιώνει οτι δεν θα τραβάς θαμπάδες και ειδωλα απο το καλώδιο.

----------


## gravis

υπαρχει κανεις στην ελλαδα που να εχει αγορασει μηχανηματα τυπου yaesu ft 9000, icom ic 7800, Κλπ?

----------


## sv2evs

Πανάκριβα...εν μέσω κρίσης !!!  :Sad:

----------


## Takis 68

καλησπερα και απο μενα απο την αρτα sw8hef/6

........Auto merged post: Takis 68 πρόσθεσε 4 λεπτά και 47 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

----------


## sv2evs

καλοκαίρι και όλοι στην παραλία και όχι στον ασύρματο !!

----------


## potis21

> υπαρχει κανεις στην ελλαδα που να εχει αγορασει μηχανηματα τυπου yaesu ft 9000, icom ic 7800, Κλπ?


Ναιαιαι, ειδικά το 1ο κάποιος επώνυμος ραδιοερασιτέχνης και το 7800 το εχω δουλέψει εδω, Κρήτη, το εχει διγράμματο suffix.

----------


## sv2evs

από το hwn.gr (posted από τον sv1grn)

Η διαβούλευση αναρτήθηκε:
http://www.opengov.gr/yme/?p=348
Συστήνεται η προσεκτικόταη ανάγνωση και συμμετοχή με παράλληλη ενημέρωση του σωματείου που ανήκει ο καθένας μας.
Η επιτυχία της διαβούλευσης προυποθέτει μαζική συμμετοχή.
Επειδή η διαβούλευση λήγει στις 15/9/10, καλό θα είναι οι απαντήσεις να σταλούν/κοινοποιηθούν όσο γίνεται νωρίτερα, προκειμένου τα σωματεία να έχουν ενημερωθεί έγκαιρα για τις υποβληθείσες προτάσεις.
73

73 de sv2evs

----------


## gravis

η πιο σημαντικη αλλαγη ειναι οτι και η κατηγορια 2 θα μπορει να εκπεμπει στα βραχεα εκτος απο το mode CW

----------


## sv2evs

Μακάρι να λάβουν υπόψη όσα γράφονται, όπως π.χ για τις κεραίες σε πολυκατοικίες.

----------


## gravis

εντυπωσεις απο το Ham Fest στην Λαρισα.
Πολυς κοσμος, πολλα τραπεζια με πολυ μεταχειρισμενο ραδιοερασιτεχνικο και μη πραμα. Ειχε και ασχετους, π.χ πουλουσαν κρασια, χαλβαδες κλπ. Αυτο που μου ξινησε, ηταν οτι ολοι πουλουσαν μαυρα, ακομα και οι επωνυμοι καταστηματαρχες τις τοπικης και μη αγορας , πουλουσαν χωρις αποδειξη, Ενα ΣΔΟΕ να ερχοταν θα τους μαζευε ολους.

----------


## sv2evs

Τιμές ? προσφορές είχε ?

----------


## gravis

τιμες ακριβως ιδιες, οπως αν το αγοραζες απο ενα καταστημα, προσφορες τουλαχιστον γι αυτα που κοιτουσα εγω δεν υπηρχαν

----------


## sv2evs

Κρίση λοιπόν...άντε να δω πως θα αγοράσω αυτό το ριμάδι το ID-1

----------


## atrias

πόσο πάει αυτό? γιατί ξέρω ότι είναι ακριβό!
κι επίσης αν δεν έχουν το ίδιο και άλλοι πως θα αξιοποιήσεις τα 128kbps?

----------


## sv2evs

κοντά τα 1000...γι'αυτό ρώτησα στις λίστες με mail αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς για αγορά.

----------


## gravis

σκεφτομαι για αγορα τον δεκτη Yaesu vr 5000 σε συνδυασμο με μια κεραια Discone, για τα ακουσματα. ΕΙναι λετε καλη αγορα? η να παω σε κατι πιο Light, σε ραδιοφωνικο δεκτη , οπως το Eton(Grunding) Satellit 750?

----------


## gravis

επισης συστηνω να παρετε οπωσδηποτε το "εγχειριδιο ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνιες" απο το περιοδικο ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνιες, εγω το πηρα απο το ham fest, Και θεωρω οτι ειναι "must" ,εχει συνοπτικα τα παντα μεσα, ειδικα για αρχαριους και για να θυμουνται οι παλιοτεροι

----------


## atrias

ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται
θεσσαλονίκη άραγε που θα μπορούσαμε να το βρούμε?

----------


## gravis

δες σε κανενα πρακτορειο τυπου, σιγουρα θα το εχει

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 97 λεπτά και 7 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

ερωτηση, πως γειωνετε τον πομποδεκτη σας, οταν βρισκεστε σε πολυκατοικιες και ειδικα σε ψηλα διαμερισματα? και δεν εχετε την δυνατοτητα αμεσης γειωσης με το εδαφος?

----------


## sv1eex

Αν μιλάμε για RF ground να μια καλή λύση:

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/2118

----------


## gpoul

Αγαπητοί φίλοι αγόρασα από ένα φίλο το Uniden Bearcat UBC92XLT 200 Channel handheld scanner. Μένω καλαμάτα και με ένα search που έκανα στο scanner βρήκα αρκετά κανάλια αλλά το μόνο που ακούγετε είναι θόρυβος ακόμα και με το squelch στο τέρμα. Δεν λεχω καταφέρει να ακούσω ούτε ραδιοταξί ακόμα ούτε κάτι σε airband. Να τονίσω ότι είμαι εντελώς αρχάριος. Έχει κανείς εντυπώσεις από το μηχάνημα αυτό και επίσης αν θα πρέπει να παρω τα βουνά για να α΄κούσω κάτι???? Μέσα σε πόλη με κτήρια έχει περιορισμένη εμβέλεια????

----------


## sv2evs

Ανέβα στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού σου και ξαναπροσπάθησε.

----------


## gravis

Στο αμέρικα, βλεπω οτι εχουν συχνοτητες για αναμεταδοση εκτακτων καιρικων φαινομενων (weather bands) , και ληψη απο τα weather radios, Που στην ουσια ειναι κοινα Fm receivers , που απλως λαμβανουν και τις συχνοτητες του καιρου. Δεν θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει και κατι αντοιστιχο στην ευρώπη?

----------


## sv2evs

θα μπορούσε...γιατί δεν υπάρχει ? ίσως δεν έχουμε τόσο ακραία καιρικά φαινόμενα ? λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## emeliss

Τα δελτία της ΕΜΥ στέλνονται μέσω NAVTEX.

----------


## sv2evs

Η Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Βορείου Ελλάδας (Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε.)

και η Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (Ε.Ε.Ρ.)

διοργανώνουν ημερίδα για την ενημέρωση των συναδέλφων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών με θέμα

Σύγχρονες Ψηφιακές Επικοινωνίες Φωνής και Δεδομένων.

Η ημερίδα θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 24 Οκτωβρίου 2010,

ώρα έναρξης 10:30 π.μ.
στα εντευκτήρια της Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε. στην οδό Πολυκλείτου 45, ’νω Τούμπα.



Την παρουσίαση του θέματος θα κάνει ο Μάνος Δαρκαδάκης SV1IW, εκ μέρους της
Ε.Ε.Ρ.

Μετά την παρουσίαση θα επακολουθήσει συζήτηση.


Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη για όλους τους συναδέλφους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

====

Forwarded email

SV2EVS

----------


## gravis

πολυ καλο, αλλα βολευει μονο τους θεσσαλονικης, για εμας απο επαρχια δυσκολο

----------


## atrias

μέχρι τώρα γινόταν τέτοια σεμινάρια μόνο στην Αθήνα
Είναι και η Θεσ/νίκη μια καλή αρχή

----------


## sv2evs

> πολυ καλο, αλλα βολευει μονο τους θεσσαλονικης, για εμας απο επαρχια δυσκολο


* Σεμινάριο για τη Χρήση και τις Δυνατότητες του D-Star* 


  Από τη Ραδιολέσχη Φλώρινας ανακοινώνεται ότι την _Κυριακή, 24 Οκτωβρίου 2010 και ώρα 10.00 πμ_ θα διεξαχθεί στην αίθουσα του Εργατικού Κέντρου Φλώρινας, _Σεμινάριο για τη Χρήση και τις Δυνατότητες του Συστήματος D-Star (Ψηφιακές Επικοινωνίες)_, σε συνεργασία με τον Σύλλογο Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών (ΣΕΡ), http://www.hag.gr/
Από το Δ.Σ. 

Πηγή:Ραδιολέσχη Φλώρινας

........Auto merged post: sv2evs πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 45 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> μέχρι τώρα γινόταν τέτοια σεμινάρια μόνο στην Αθήνα
> Είναι και η Θεσ/νίκη μια καλή αρχή


Ναι, επιτέλους θα έλεγε κανείς !!!

----------


## gravis

ναι μπορω να πω οτι η φλωρινα σε τετοια θεματα ειναι μπροστα

----------


## atrias

το forum του hamradio.gr είναι εκτός λειτουργίας εδώ και καιρό ή σε εμένα δεν εμφανίζεται?
κανένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον forum εκτός από τα hwn και hag έχουμε?

----------


## gravis

www.hlektronika.gr ,εχει στο φορουμ τους ενα section για ραδιοερασιτεχνες. Γενικα ολα τα ελληνικα τα φορουμ πανω σε αυτο το κομματι ειναι υποτονικα

----------


## atrias

ναι το ξέρω ότι είναι υποτονικά γιαυτό λέω μπας και βρούμε κανένα να έχει κίνηση

----------


## sv2evs

όσο μπορούμε κρατάμε το νήμα ενεργό για να το δουν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι... :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

Υπαρχει κανενας πινακας που να αντοιστοιχει για καθε ομοαξονικο καλωδιο ποιο RG-χ ειναι?

----------


## atrias

δες αυτό
http://rapidshare.com/files/425427375/kalodia.pdf
ελπίζω να είναι αυτό που ψάχνεις

----------


## gravis

ναι αρκετα καλο, αλλα αναφερεται σε συγκεκριμενες μαρκες καλωδιου και δη σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικα , θα ηθελα ενα πιο γενικο, π.χ ψαχνω για το RG-6 σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει.

----------


## Takis 68

sw8hef χρηστος. :Thinking: 
καλησπερα εχει καποιος το kenwood th-f7  εχω windows 7 προσπαθω  με το προγραμμα να περασω μνημες αλλα μου γραφει  communicasion timeout error exω αλλαξει την συμβατοτητα σε windoows xp αλλα τα ιδια. με ενα αλλο pc με χρ δουλευε , αλλα τωρα πρεπει να περναω τις μνημες χειροκινητα.αν μπορει καποιος που ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα και το εχει φτιαξει αν μπορει ας βοηθησει.

----------


## k0nan

Παρών δηλώνω Pirated FM  :Cool:  Άνω Λιόσια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## atrias

μάλλον έχεις παρεξηγήσει τι είναι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός

----------


## sv2evs

> sw8hef χρηστος.
> καλησπερα εχει καποιος το kenwood th-f7  εχω windows 7 προσπαθω  με το προγραμμα να περασω μνημες αλλα μου γραφει  communicasion timeout error exω αλλαξει την συμβατοτητα σε windoows xp αλλα τα ιδια. με ενα αλλο pc με χρ δουλευε , αλλα τωρα πρεπει να περναω τις μνημες χειροκινητα.αν μπορει καποιος που ειχε το ιδιο προβλημα και το εχει φτιαξει αν μπορει ας βοηθησει.


usb stick με windows ? :Thinking: 

κάτι είχε πάρει το μάτι μου πιο παλιά στο δίκτυο όταν τα είχα ανάγκη για άλλο λόγο.

----------


## Takis 68

> usb stick με windows ?
> 
> κάτι είχε πάρει το μάτι μου πιο παλιά στο δίκτυο όταν τα είχα ανάγκη για άλλο λόγο.


αν μπορεις να βοηθησεις λιγο παραπανω συναδερφε  θα σου ειμαι υποχρεος

----------


## sv2evs

το google μου έδωσε αυτό σαν πρώτη επιλογή

----------


## gravis

εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την μπαντα των 60μ? (5μηζ) 
φυσικα για την χωρα μας δεν εχουμε δυνατοτητα εκπομπης, οψωμεθα για το μελλον

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα.

Έχεις κανείς το Signalink USB με echolink ή και όχι ?

----------


## gravis

ξερετε που μπορω να βρω πεδιομετρο μεταχειρισμενο τις Promax, σε δελεαστικη τιμη?

----------


## gravis

αντε να ξεσηκωνομαστε λιγακι!, καλη χρονια σε ολους σας!

----------


## sv2evs

Κανένα καλό dx να κάνουμε παιδιά !!!  :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

τα software defined radio κοινως SDR, ειναι το ιδιο αξιοπιστα οσο ενα κοινος πομποδεκτης? η εχουμε μεγαλυτερη ευελιξεια?

----------


## sv2evs

Νοομμμίιιιζω ότι μιλάμε για χαμηλότερη ισχύ...δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος όμως.  :Whistle:

----------


## atrias

εκτός από το hwh.gr έχει μείνει κανένα άλλο αξιόλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum?
το hamradio.gr έκλεισε
αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω δεν δουλεύει ούτε το hag.gr

----------


## sv2evs

αυτό και οι 2 mailing lists στο yahoo groups.

----------


## gravis

εδω αν μαζευτουμε ολοι, πολυ καλο φορουμ κανουμε.

----------


## atrias

καλά είναι κι εδώ αλλά σε καθαρά ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum που έχουμε χωρισμένες ενότητες κλπ γίνεται πιο οργανωμένα η ανταλλαγή απόψεων

εκτός από το thegreekhamradio ποιο άλλο yahoo group αξίζει?

----------


## sv2evs

svham. Μόνο αυτά τα 2 έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## atrias

κάνω search για svham στα yahoo groups αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι
μπορείς να μου δώσεις link?

----------


## sv2evs

> κάνω search για svham στα yahoo groups αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι
> μπορείς να μου δώσεις link?



http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SVHAM/

----------


## atrias

το link όταν το ανοίγω μου λέει 

Sorry, this group is available to members ONLY.
You are not allowed to access this group.

ίσως γιαυτό όταν έκανα search για svham δε μου έβγαζε τίποτα!

τώρα όμως πως μπορώ να κάνω register?
χρειάζεται κάποιου είδους πρόσκληση?

----------


## sv2evs

1. Με πρόσκληση όντως,
2. Αν είσαι μέλος στο yahoo με κάποιο email (yahoo gr/com)

----------


## k0nan

Φίλε   sv2evs με 100w πομπό πόσα χιλιόμετρα θα εκπέμπει?   :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

ανάλογα την συχνότητα.

----------


## k0nan

φίλε η συχνότητα είναι 87,5 108.

----------


## nitheo

Γεια σας
Οι συχνότητες FRS και GMRS χρειάζονται άδεια εδώ στην Ελλάδα?
Από ποιους χρησιμοποιούνται ?

----------


## gravis

To GMRS(General Mobile Radio Service) και το FRS(Family Radio Service) ειναι αμερικανικα προτυπα, και παιζουν μονο εκει, δηλαδη αντιστοιχες συσκευες γι αυτες τις συχνοτητες θα βρεις μονο εκει, αλλα φυσικα αν εχεις τετοια συσκευη, απαγορευετε οι χρηση αυτων των συχνοτητων στην Ελλαδα οπως και στην ευρωπη. Εδω ειναι μπορεις να δουλεψεις ανευ αδειας τα PMR. 
Επισης το GMRS απαιτει στην αμερικη να εχεις αδεια για την χρηση του ενω το FRS ειναι Free,λογω τις μικρης εμβελειας , ειναι κατι σαν το PMR στην ευρωπη.

και το GMRS και το FRS δουλευουν στα UHF, και μοιραζονται καποιες συχνοτητες, ενω το GMRS εχει και καποιες αποκλειστικα δικες του. Αυτα περιληπτικα.....

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Καλησπέρα!! Μηπως ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ ΦΡΕΡΡIΤΕΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΥΣ??? Εχω ψαξει αλλά δεν βρίσκω κόκκινους!! Ευχαριστώ!! 73

----------


## gravis

ποια η διαφορα αν ειναι κοκκινος? δεν εχω δει κατι τετοιο

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

> ποια η διαφορα αν ειναι κοκκινος? δεν εχω δει κατι τετοιο


Το χρώμα του κάθε φερρίτη καθορίζει το υλικό που είναι φτιαγμένος (από ότι γνωρίζω) και για το tuner της LDG που το θέλω πρέπει να είναι κόκκινος!

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλησπέρα!! Μηπως ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρώ ΦΡΕΡΡIΤΕΣ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΥΣ??? Εχω ψαξει αλλά δεν βρίσκω κόκκινους!! Ευχαριστώ!! 73


Σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό hamfest δοκίμασες να βρεις ?

----------


## giwrgosth

Για δες αυτός αν σου κάνει http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Radio-Toroid-P...-/390047924056

----------


## kss

Γειας και απο τον SW2 JQQ
Πολλα 73.

----------


## gravis

...73!

----------


## sv2evs

> Γειας και απο τον SW2 JQQ
> Πολλα 73.


73 .!! :One thumb up:

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες βρήκα φερρίτες στον Μανιάτη στο radio741 !!  ...73

----------


## gravis

αν χρησιμοποιησω , μια κεραια discone κατευθειαν στο vx-8 , για να το εχω σαν δεκτη, θα εχω καποιο προβλημα?

----------


## sv2evs

σαν δέκτη ότι και να έχεις, αν σου κάνει την δουλειά σου και ακούς αυτό που θέλεις..δεν έχεις πρόβλημα..αρκεί να μην πατήσεις και έχει "στάσιμα".

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

ΠΡΟΚΗΡΥΞΗ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΠΤΥΧΙΩΝ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΧΙΟ!

Εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη, κατηγορίας 1 και 2, θα πραγματοποιηθούν στις 16 Μαρτίου 2011, ημέρα Τετάρτη και ώρα 10:00 πμ στην Δ/νση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Π.Ε. Χίου, Ι. Βερίτη 76. Ως καταληκτική ημερομηνία υποβολής αιτήσεων συμμετοχής στις εξετάσεις, καθορίζεται η Τετάρτη 9 Μαρτίου 2011.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλή επιτυχία στους συμμετέχοντες.

----------


## gravis

Ετσι!, δυναμικα η Χιος!

----------


## costas_mw

> αν χρησιμοποιησω , μια κεραια discone κατευθειαν στο vx-8 , για να το εχω σαν δεκτη, θα εχω καποιο προβλημα?


Άν δεν κάνω λάθος οι Discone δεν κάνουν συντονισμό Thomson με γειωμένο πηνίο γι'αυτό να προσέχεις σε περιπτώσεις καταιγίδων να το έχεις αποσυνδέσει γιατί θα το βρείς κάρβουνο.  :Sad:

----------


## GIANNISCHIOS

Πωλείται WiNRADiO WR-G305e/WFM/PD   μαζί με το γνήσιο cd  WiNRADiO Advanced Digital Suite! 
850 Ευρώ!!

----------


## 2fast4u

.

*5ο HAM-FEST ΒΕΡΟΙΑΣ 2011*

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το *5ο HAMFEST* του Συλλόγου Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ν.Ημαθίας θα πραγματοποιηθεί 
στη Βέροια και στη τοποθεσία Μακροχωρι Αποστολος Παυλος (Google Earth: 40 33' 45.04"N,
22 15' 41.44"E) , κατά το διήμερο *Σάββατο 7 & Κυριακή 8 Μαΐου 2011.*
Προσκαλούμε όλους σας σε μία *εντελώς δωρεάν* για εκθέτες και επισκέπτες ραδιοερασιτεχνική συνάντηση 
στην οποία η παρουσία σας θα μας γεμίσει χαρά και θα έχουμε τη δυνατότητα για την περαιτέρω σύσφιξη 
των σχέσεων μας.
Οι συχνότητες επικοινωνίας για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία (πρόσβασης στον τόπο Hamfest κ.λ.π.) είναι οι κάτωθι:
144,775 ΜΗΖ simplex
R0b 145.6125 MHZ με shift -600 Khz και υπότονο 88,5
RU97 439.325 MHZ με shift -7.600 Μhz και υπότονο 88,5
Όσοι εκθέτες ενδιαφέρονται για κρατήσεις θέσεων παρακαλούνται να επικοινωνήσουν με τον πρόεδρο 
του συλλόγου.
ΟΡΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΦΩΤΗΣ  SV2BLF
Εδέσσης 20  -  59100 Βέροια
Τηλ.: 23310-62275 & 23310-66233 κιν. 6974-619-620
Η συμμετοχή για ραδιοερασιτέχνες ή επαγγελματίες είναι εντελώς δωρεάν. 
Επίσης θα διατεθούν σε κάθε εκθέτη ένα τραπέζι , 2 καρέκλες και τάση 220V. 
Το Σάββατο βράδυ στο χώρο του Hamfest θα υπάρχει δωρεάν γεύμα για όλους τους εκθέτες και επισκέπτες 
με σουβλάκια, μπιφτέκια και λουκάνικα, αναψυκτικά και μπύρες.
*Επίσης θα υπάρχει Security όλο το διάστημα μέρα-νύχτα εντός και εκτός του κτιρίου για τη διαφύλαξη 
των εκθεμάτων και οχημάτων.
Ο πρόεδρος                                             Ο γραμματέας
ΟΡΦΑΝΙΔΗΣ ΦΩΤΗΣ                               ΣΟΥΡΟΒΙΚΗΣ ΣΤΕΡΓΙΟΣ
SV2BLF                                                      SV2LLS

----------


## sv2evs

καλά να περάσουν όσοι μπορέσουν να παρευρεθούν..εγώ δεν το νομίζω..εκτός απροόπτου.

----------


## andykar

> εκτός από το *hwh.gr* έχει μείνει κανένα άλλο αξιόλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό forum?
> το hamradio.gr έκλεισε
> αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω δεν δουλεύει ούτε το hag.gr


το φόρουμ ειναι *www.hwn.gr* (έγραψες h αντι για n)
και ειναι το πρώτο φόρουμ που δημιουργήθηκε στην Ελλάδα για *ΟΛΟΥΣ* τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, ελέγχεται απο τον *Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος "Σ.Ρ.Ε. SZ1GRC" (www.grc.gr)* και είναι το μοναδικό ραδιοερασιτεχνικό φόρουμ το οποίο σέβεται απόλυτα την *ΕΠΩΝΥΜΗ* παρουσία των ραδιοερασιτεχνών. 
Στο www.hwn.gr δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι μέλος στον σύλλογο, αρκεί μόνο το διακριτικό σου και είσαι έτοιμος να γράψεις για όποιο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό θέμα σε απασχολεί, χωρίς περιορισμούς και λογοκρισίες, σε όποιον συλλογο και αν είσαι, φίλος ή εχθρός. 
Σύμφωνα με το σλόγκαν του Συλλόγου Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος *(Σταθερά και Ανυποχώρητα για τον Υγειή Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό)* το hwn.gr προσπαθεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό να κάνει πράξη το σλόγκαν αυτό, αλλα για να γίνει θα πρέπει να κοιτιόμαστε *κατάματα* και οχι να κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο κουρτίνες. 
Συνάδελφοι, εμείς οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είμαστε ΕΠΩΝΥΜΟΙ, ΜΕ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ και μόνο κάτω απο αυτο είμαστε ΣΥΝΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ.
Ευχαριστώ
73

----------


## atrias

ναι τώρα το πρόσεξα το λάθος spelling!

----------


## gravis

ενδιαφερομαι για το yaesu vr 5000, μιας και βγηκε εκτος παραγωγης ξερετε αν το εχει κανεις μεταχειρισμενο σε αριστη κατασταση προς πωληση?

----------


## sv2evs

ebay μάλλον θα ψάξεις ή στο forum αγγελιών του qrz.com

----------


## gravis

γνωριζεται eshops εξωτερικου με ραδιοερασιτεχνικο υλικο? ,και αν ναι , εχετε παραγγειλει απο αυτα να μου πειτε εντυπωσεις?

----------


## sv2evs

από έναν ελβετό, είχα παραγγείλει το sound card interface τελευταία...μια χαρά συνενόηση..και μέσω ίντερνετ.

----------


## gravis

τι εχετε να πειτε για το νεο yaesu FT-450D?

----------


## sv2evs

ήταν επιλογή μου, πριν αποφασίσω να πάρω το IC-7000...καλά λόγια λέγονται...

----------


## kx5

Το mobile της Wouxun πότε θα βγει τελικά? Έχει καθυστερήσει αρκετά.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το mobile της Wouxun πότε θα βγει τελικά? Έχει καθυστερήσει αρκετά.


μάλλον μόνο προμηθευτής μπορεί να σου την δώσει αυτή την απάντηση και όχι κάποιος από εμάς...πάντως λένε ότι θα είναι σε χαμηλή τιμή και αυτό...για να δούμε.

----------


## gravis

τι ειναι το Logbook of the world? (LOTW)

----------


## atrias

ηλεκτρονικό logbook που κάνει και αυτόματο ταίριασμα στις καταχωρημένες επαφές

http://www.arrl.org/logbook-of-the-world

----------


## gravis

Το P25 τι mode ειναι?

----------


## atrias

μήπως εννοείς PSK ?

----------


## emeliss

Κάτι παρόμοιο με το tetra που χρησιμοποιεί ο θείος Σαμ. Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει στην Ευρώπη.

http://www.icomamerica.com/en/landmobile/p25info/

----------


## gravis

Ακριβως, το διαφημιζει μονο η ICOM και στα μηχανηματα της το εχει σαν optional., στην ευρωπη δεν το ειδα να δουλευει

----------


## sv2evs

περιμένουμε να πάρουν callsign οι καινούργιοι συνάδελφοι εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη...για να δούμε, για να δούμε...

----------


## gravis

εχω μπερδευτει, μια Loop Antenna ποιες συχνοτητες μπορει να καλύψει?

----------


## gravis

επίσης η alinco βγάζει αξιόπιστα μηχανήματα, εφαμιλα αλλων εταιριων?

----------


## sv2evs

μια χαρά μηχανάκια βγάζει η Alinco...φοβερό και μηχάνημα που άφησε εποχή το 610 v/u mobile...

----------


## gravis

Σπύρο, ο sv1eex που χαθηκε ?

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα,

Δείτε λίγο μια καινούργια προσπάθεια που έχω ξεκινήσει σαν ραδιοερασιτεχνική ιστοσελίδα: http://sv2evs.blogspot.com

edit:δεν ξέρω...έχουμε μέρες να γράψουμε εδώ στο θέμα.

----------


## gravis

Πολυ καλη προσπαθεια σπυρο, θα επισκεπτομαι το blog σου αρκει να το εμπλουτιζεις, χρειάζεται φυσικα χρονος και καλο υλικο.
Παντως εγω απο ολα τα ελληνικα blogs που εχω επισκεφτει μεχρι στιγμης ξεχώρισα 2 , και επισκεπτομαι προς το παρον μονο αυτα, ειναι το 2μηδη  και του sv3auw για την επιστημονικοτητα του και την καταρτιση πανω στο αντικειμενο

----------


## sv2evs

ήδη και των 2 οι ενημερώσεις έρχονται και στο blog μου...αν δεις χαμηλά κάτω στην σελίδα.

----------


## gravis

ναι το εχω προσεξει

----------


## gravis

εχει δοκιμασε κανεις whisper? η αλλιως Weak Signal Propagation Reporter? , αν οχι , δειτε εδω
http://wsprnet.org/drupal/
ειναι πολυ καλο

........Auto merged post: gravis πρόσθεσε 101 λεπτά και 53 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

APRS : επειδη το UI-view32 ειναι παλαιο προγραμμα και δεν αναπτυσεται . δοκιμαστε το αναπτυσομενο open source APRSISCE by KJ4ERJ ...

----------


## sv2evs

Link για το πρόγραμμα υπάρχει ?

----------


## gravis

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/aprsisce/

μπειτε εδω και γινετε μελος, ωστε να μπορεσετε να κατεβασετε το προγραμμα αλλα και να εχετε βοηθεια σε οτι αφορα το προγραμμα

----------


## andykar

> μια χαρά μηχανάκια βγάζει η Alinco...φοβερό και μηχάνημα που άφησε εποχή το 610 v/u mobile...


μήπως λες για το 605? 
που έκανε και καλό λινκ?

----------


## sv2evs

όχι για το 610 λέω που έχει και αποκωδικοποίηση dtmf. Το έχει ένας φίλος...χρόνια τώρα.

----------


## gravis

αυτο το διαβασα στο blog του SV3auw και το μεταφέρω 
Η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή Επικονωνιών (ECC) από 01/11/2011 επιτρέπει την χρήση των 27MHz SSB CB στην Ευρώπη!
http://www.southgatearc.org/news/jul..._27mhz_ssb.htm

----------


## sv2evs

πλάκα κάνεις !!!  :Worthy:

----------


## gravis

Η επιδοση τις rubber κεραιας του vx-8 ειναι πολυ χαμηλη, σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη, εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποια συγκεκριμενη με πολυ καλες επιδοσεις? για v-u

----------


## sv2evs

Diamond SRH 701...

----------


## gravis

ανακοινωθηκε η νεα Υ.Α για τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες....

----------


## sv2evs

> ανακοινωθηκε η νεα Υ.Α για τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες....


αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό ? :Thinking:

----------


## atrias

όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να κατεβάσει το ΦΕΚ από εδώ (εθνικό τυπογραφείο)

----------


## gravis

Σε γενικες γραμμες καλο ειναι ,οπως το διαβασα, απλως κατεβασαν την ισχυ εκπομπης απο 500watt στα 400watt, παλι καλα ομως, θα μπορουσαν να εφαρμοσουν αυτα που λεγανε στην πρωτη διαβουλευση

----------


## sv2evs

> Σε γενικες γραμμες καλο ειναι ,οπως το διαβασα, απλως κατεβασαν την ισχυ εκπομπης απο 500watt στα 400watt, παλι καλα ομως, θα μπορουσαν να εφαρμοσουν αυτα που λεγανε στην πρωτη διαβουλευση


Τα SW γίνονται SV και θα υπάρχει και κατηγορία entry level ? Οι απαιτήσεις σε πτυχία σπουδών γι'αυτή την κατηγορία ?  :Thinking:

----------


## gravis

ναι θα υπαρχει βασικη κατηγορια ,η βαθμος δυσκολιας θα ειναι χαμηλος, ας πουμε αν καποιος θελει απλως να ειναι Shortwave listener, θα βγαινει με διακριτικο κλησης SYxxxx..

----------


## sv2evs

Μάλιστα...κάτι είναι και αυτό, για αυτούς που θέλουν να μάθουν κάποια πράγματα για το όλο hobby. Το entry level callsign δεν κατάλαβα τι είναι καλά.

----------


## atrias

ουσιαστικά μια νέα κατηγορία 2 αδειών που για να αποκτηθεί δεν θα γίνεται εξέταση σε τεχνικό επίπεδο οπότε θα έχει ουσιώδη διαφορά από την κατηγορία 1 κι όχι μόνο τα μορς όπως ήταν μέχρι τώρα.

όσοι έχουν τέτοια άδεια θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο σε κάποιες μπάντες κι όχι σε όλες κι επίσης με περιορισμό στην ισχύ εκπομπής (ότι συνέβαινε δηλαδή μέχρι τώρα μεταξύ SV και SW απλά αλλάζουν οι επιτρεπόμενες μπάντες)

----------


## sv2evs

οι απαιτήσεις θα είναι ίδιες για την απόκτηση αυτής της entry level με τις υπάρχουσες ?

----------


## atrias

νομίζω δεν θα υπάρχουν καθόλου ερωτήσεις τεχνικής φύσεως ή θα χρειάζεται μόνο μικρό ποσοστό σε αυτές
κάτι τέτοιο αλλά δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς 
το γράφει στο ΦΕΚ όμως τσέκαρέ το

----------


## sv2evs

Ας ξεκινήσουν να δίνουν με αυτά υπόψην τους....θα το δω όμως και εγώ κάποια στιγμή...προς το παρών έχω άλλα πράγματα στο πρόγραμμα που με κρατούν μακρυά από το χόμπυ.

----------


## odys2008

Απο λίγο που έψαξα δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κάτι:

Αν είσαι Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός και Μηχανικός Υπολογιστών χρειάζεται να δώσεις εξετάσεις?

----------


## sv2evs

Από όσο ξέρω, αν έχεις σχέση με ηλεκτρονική/ηλεκτρονικούς δεν δίνεις εξετάσεις.

----------


## odys2008

Ναι αυτό ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω, διαγράφοντας αυτό που ρώτησα. Για του λόγου το αληθές:

Απαλλάσσονται από την γραπτή εξέταση όσοι καταθέσουν αντίγραφο πτυχίου τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης ( ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ ) της ημεδαπής ή ισοτίμων σχολών της αλλοδαπής κατεύθυνσης ηλεκτρονικού ή ηλεκτρολόγου ή τηλεπικοινωνιακού ή άδεια ασκήσεως επαγγέλματος Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Α΄ ή Β.΄

----------


## atrias

νομίζω ότι με το νέο νόμο απαλλάσσονται μόνο από την εξέταση των τεχνικών ερωτημάτων και δίνουν τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## sv2evs

Αλλάζει και η νομοθεσία, τα χαρακτηριστικά γίνονται sw->sv και μπαίνει νέα κατηγορία.  :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

ναι ,οπως το ειπα και στα παραπανω, γινετε το SYxxxx ,οπου το SY ειναι το prefix για την βασικη κατηγορια, και οπου το χχχχ , το suffix , που πλεον θα φτανει και τα 4 γραμματα η και αριθμους

----------


## atrias

τώρα όσοι είναι SW θα πρέπει να περάσουν βόλτα από το μεταφορών να αλλάξουν την άδεια ?

----------


## sv2evs

ναι, κάποια δεδομένη στιγμή που το υπουργείο θα μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει σε αυτή την μετάβαση.

ας βγάλουν πρώτα τις εξετάσεις με τον νέο νόμο και μάλλον θα γίνει και αυτό.

----------


## gravis

οχι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να περασουν οι sw απο το υπουργειο, γινετε αυτοματος SV, απλως με την ληξη των αδειων του sw ,οταν θα προσερχονται για την ανανεωση τοτε θα τους δινετε η νεα αδεια με το call SV(xxx). Εκτος αν βιαζεσε και θες να φαινετε γραπτως και στην αδεια σου οτι εισαι sv και πας απο τωρα,  αλλα για μενα τζαμπα τα παραβολα που θα δωσεις....

----------


## sv2evs

δηλαδή από τώρα βγαίνουν στον αέρα σαν sv ?

----------


## atrias

ναι καλή ερώτηση
στον αέρα μιλάν οι SW σαν SV και ας γράφει η άδεια άλλο διακριτικό?

----------


## gravis

Ναι! απο την ωρα που τεθηκε σε ισχυ ο νομος , ειστε νομιμοι για εκπομπες στα βραχεα!

----------


## sv2evs

ωραία πράγματα...για τους sw...

----------


## gravis

"Απο το site raag.org (ενωση ελληνων ραδιοερασιτεχνων) "

Καταχωρήσεις διακριτικών SW στο QRZ.COM

Όσοι συνάδελφοι έχουν ανοίξει λογαριασμό στο QRZ.COM με το διακριτικό τους (SW1XXX) δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξουν νέο μετά την ισχύ της νέας Υ.Α. και την αλλαγή του διακριτικού τους. Μπορούν να ζητήσουν αλλαγή του διακριτικού με την αποστολή e-mail στην διεύθυνση: editor@qrz.com η support@qrz.com η από το forum http://forums.qrz.com/forumdisplay.p...tabase-Helpers


Ευχαριστούμε τον συνάδελφο SV1JSN που μας πέρασε την πληροφορία.

----------


## kx5

Για εξετάσεις τίποτα ακόμα...

----------


## sv2evs

Τίποτα....θα χρειαστούν χρόνο.

----------


## andykar

*με συγχωρείτε που διακόπτω την κουβέντα.....μια ανακοίνωση θέλω να κάνω*

*3ο Χειμερινό HAMFEST BAZAAR*

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος με απόφαση του ΔΣ, και θέλοντας να προσφέρει την δικιά του βοήθεια στην Ιδέα του Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, ανακοινώνει με ιδιαίτερη χαρά ότι, την Κυριακή 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 θα διοργανώσει σε συνεργασία με τον Δήμο Αμαρουσίου* το 3ο χειμερινό Hamfest Bazaar στο Δημοτικό Γυμναστήριο Αμαρουσίου "ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΛΟΥΗΣ".*

Καλούμε όλους τους φίλους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες, επαγγελματίες και ιδιώτες καθώς και όσους θέλουν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή την εκδήλωση, (Συλλόγους, Μ.Κ.Ο., Συλλόγους εθελοντών κλπ), από όλη την Ελλάδα να μας τιμήσουν, με την παρουσία τους.
Στην εκδήλωση μπορούν να λάβουν μέρος έμποροι (αντιπρόσωποι και μη), κατασκευαστές με συσκευές και υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, εκδόσεις και άλλα προϊόντα προς ενημέρωση των Ραδιοερασιτεχνών και των φίλων της ασύρματης επικοινωνίας, καθώς φυσικά και ιδιώτες.

Ο Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος θα διαθέσει ΧΩΡΟ, σε όλους τους εκθέτες.

Παρακαλούμε όπως επικοινωνήσετε μαζί μας για κρατήσεις θέσεων έως και τις 04 Δεκεμβρίου 2011 και ώρα 24.00, συμπληρώνοντας, αποκλειστικά και ΜΟΝΟ την φόρμα συμμετοχής και αποστέλλοντας την στο φάξ του συλλόγου 210-61.29.469  η συνημμένο στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση: sz1grc@grc.gr

Η εκδήλωση θα διαρκέσει απο τις 9.30 έως τις 15.30 και η είσοδος για τους επισκέπτες θα είναι Δωρεάν

Υπεύθυνος κρατήσεων θέσεων Θανάσης SV1NJT   Κιν. 6977.298.172    

Περισσοτερες πληροφορίες στο *http://www.grc.gr/ham-bazaar-3.html*
 :One thumb up:

----------


## sv2evs

ελεύθερα, δεν διακόπτεις...

----------


## andykar

> Για εξετάσεις τίποτα ακόμα...


http://www.grc.gr/xrisima.html

http://www.grc.gr/eksetaseis_erot_poll_epillogon.html

*το ερωτηματολόγιο ειναι έτοιμο (σχεδόν)....
τα έντυπα ειναι έτοιμα....
άρα....
έρχονται εξετάσεις.....σύντομα....* :Clap: 
 :Office Desk: :

----------


## gravis

παντως μην ξεχνατε οτι μπορειτε να αλλαξετε την παλια αδεια με νεα αδεια ωστε να φαινετε και στα χαρτια οτι ειστε πλεον SV.

----------


## atrias

> παντως μην ξεχνατε οτι μπορειτε να αλλαξετε την παλια αδεια με νεα αδεια ωστε να φαινετε και στα χαρτια οτι ειστε πλεον SV.


με τι κόστος?

----------


## gravis

Νομιζω με ενα παραβολο των 9 ευρω, αλλα καλυτερα ρωτηστε στις αρμοδιες υπηρεσιες

----------


## gravis

Μηπως ξέρετε τα ψηφιακα modes για VHF/UHF σε ποιες συχνοτητες παίζουν?

----------


## sv2evs

> Μηπως ξέρετε τα ψηφιακα modes για VHF/UHF σε ποιες συχνοτητες παίζουν?


συνήθως στην αρχή κάθε μπάντας μετά τα cw...τι είδους mode θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις?

----------


## gravis

PSK ,αλλα και οτιδηποτε αλλο.

2) διαπιστωσα οταν βαζω το APRS στο vx-8 στα 9600bps ,δεν λειτουργει, ενω στα 1200bps ολα μια χαρα, υπάρχει ασυμβατοτητα με το εγκατεστημενο aprs?

----------


## atrias

για 9600 APRS θα πας στα UHF κι όχι στα VHF

http://info.aprs.net/index.php?title=Frequencies

και μετά ανάλογα την περιοχή θα δεις αν υπάρχει UHF digipeater

----------


## sv2evs

> PSK ,αλλα και οτιδηποτε αλλο.
> 
> 2) διαπιστωσα οταν βαζω το APRS στο vx-8 στα 9600bps ,δεν λειτουργει, ενω στα 1200bps ολα μια χαρα, υπάρχει ασυμβατοτητα με το εγκατεστημενο aprs?


για το bandplan δες εδώ

όσο για το aprs, θα πρέπει όπως σου είπαν και παρακάτω, να πας και στα uhf και να έχεις και ψηφιακό επαναλήπτη για να λαμβάνεις κάτι.

----------


## gravis

δεν υπαρχει uhf aprs στην περιοχη μου δυστιχως, και νομιζω οσοι υπαρχουν δεν εχουν παρει τελικα εγκριση απο την εεττ

----------


## atrias

έγκριση από το υπουργείο είναι πολλοί οι επαναλήπτες που δεν έχουν αλλά λειτουργούν κανονικά

----------


## gravis

να ρωτησω αν γνωριζετε να μου προτεινετε Sat antenna για mobile χρηση?

----------


## atrias

η πιο γνωστή που ξέρω είναι μια arrow
http://www.arrowantennas.com/arrowii/146-437.html

----------


## gravis

Εδω στην ελλαδα ειναι κανεις που προμηθευει SDR receivers?

----------


## sv2evs

και αν προμηθεύει, σε τι τιμές.... :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

το winradio ειδα οτι ερχεται Ελλαδα ,αλλα με τρελη τιμη

----------


## gravis

Το ασυρματο Mouse που εχω λειτουργει υποτιθεται στα 2.4ghz, διαπιστωσα οτι στο vx-8 oτι σε πολλες συχνοτητες απο τα V, και ειδικα στα 143 mhz και στις περιοχη των 160mhz επηρεαζεται οταν κουνω το ποντικι, βγαινουν παρασιτα..

----------


## sv2evs

> Το ασυρματο Mouse που εχω λειτουργει υποτιθεται στα 2.4ghz, διαπιστωσα οτι στο vx-8 oτι σε πολλες συχνοτητες απο τα V, και ειδικα στα 143 mhz και στις περιοχη των 160mhz επηρεαζεται οταν κουνω το ποντικι, βγαινουν παρασιτα..


 :Thinking: από τους 2.4 παρεμβολή στους 143 ?


υ.γ  :Whistle:

----------


## atrias

αρμονικές!

----------


## gravis

ξερεις κανεις που μπορουμε να βρουμε VLF receivers, σε χαμηλο κοστος, για να ακουμε submarines, time signals ?

----------


## gravis

σημερα τελειωνει το WRC (World Radiocommunication Conference ) ,το 2015 θα ξαναγινει παλι.
Ξερει κανεις τι υποθηκε και τι αποφασεις παρθηκαν ?

----------


## gravis

διαβασατε τον νεο νομο 4053?

----------


## sv2evs

> διαβασατε τον νεο νομο 4053?


έχω χάσει πολλά επεισόδια, τι γίνεται ακριβώς;

----------


## gravis

απο το site τις ΕΕΡ 

Δημοσιεύτηκε ο νέος νόμος 4053
Επειδή πολλοί συνάδελφοι διαβάζοντος τον νόμο έχουν οδηγηθεί σε διάφορες παρερμηνείες τους υπενθυμίζουμε ότι ο νόμος 2801 που διέπει την εξαίρεση των ραδιοερασιτεχνικών κεραιών από την αδειοδότηση "ισχύει υπό προυποθέσεις" και δεν έχει εφαρμογή σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
Η παράγραφος για την οποία αναφέρονται στον νέο νόμο (άρθρο 29 παράγραφος 1 και παράγραφος λβ' του άρθρου 12 του Ν.3431 όπως αυτή τροποποιείται  από το άρθρο 31α  παράγραφος 12 του νέου νόμου 4053 ) αναφέρουν ρητά η μεν πρώτη: 
“εφόσον κατά περίπτωση απαιτείται, σύμφωνα με την κείμενη νομοθεσία” και η δεύτερη αναφέρεται επίσης ρητά στον νόμο 2801 που μας εξαιρεί υπό προυποθέσεις!
 Το νόημα και των 2 παραγράφων είναι να ρυθμίζουν τι γίνεται όταν για τις  ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες μας ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ άδεια κατασκευής διότι ο νόμος 2801 δεν έχει εφαρμογή σε όλες τις δυνατές περιπτώσεις. Δηλαδή οι κεραίες μας ενδέχεται να μην υπάγονται στις εξαιρέσεις του νόμου 2801 και επομένως να απαιτείται άδεια. Για παράδειγμα σύμφωνα με τον 2801, για να εξαιρεθούν οι κεραίες μας και να μην χρειαζόμαστε άδεια θα πρέπει να είναι εντός πόλεως η χωρίου. Αν τις βάλουμε μέσα σε χωράφια για Field Day, JOTA κλπ η έχουμε ένα εξοχικό σπίτι που δεν είναι μέσα σε πόλη η σε χωριό τότε θέλουμε άδεια κατασκευής.  Η παράγραφος αυτή λοιπόν μας αλλάζει την υπηρεσία που θα μας έδινε την απαιτούμενη άδεια, δηλαδή αντί να πάμε στο ΥΥΜΔ θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε πλέον στην ΕΕΤΤ που εξουσιοδοτείται να αδιοδοτεί όλες τις περιπτώσεις για τις οποίες επαναλαμβάνουμε  ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ άδεια εγκατάστασης  κεραιών.

----------


## sv2evs

> δηλαδή αντί να πάμε στο ΥΥΜΔ θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουμε πλέον στην ΕΕΤΤ που εξουσιοδοτείται να αδιοδοτεί όλες τις περιπτώσεις για τις οποίες επαναλαμβάνουμε  ΑΠΑΙΤΕΙΤΑΙ άδεια εγκατάστασης  κεραιών.


μάλιστα...πάλι καλά που εξαιρούνται πόλεις/χωριά.

----------


## Μάκης Δρόσος

Γεια σας παιδιά και από μένα . Έχω εργαστεί στον hot fm την δεκαετίαα του 80 και συνέχισα σε τρεις ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς των fm. Επειδή όμως έκλεισαν όπως ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι σταθμοί λόγω Ελ .Βενιζέλου συνέχισα σε web radio όπως το F Radio και τώρα βρίσκομαι στον escape team radio. Νομίζω είναι καλά!!

----------


## atrias

νομίζω έχεις παρεξηγήσεις τι θα πει ραδιοερασιτέχνης

----------


## Μάκης Δρόσος

Δεν νομίζω αν σκεφτείς ότι ξεκίνησα από έναν ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σταθμό που λεγόταν studio 54. Απλά αυτή ήταν η συνέχεια που ακολούθησε.

----------


## gravis

Μάκη, παλι κανεις λαθος, 
ενας ορισμος του τι σημαινει ραδιοερασιτεχνης: 

"Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με όλο τον κόσμο χρησιμοποιώντας τα ερτζιανά κύματα. Οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες, δεν κάνουν μεταδόσεις, όπως αυτές του ραδιοφώνου. Επίσης δεν σχετίζονται με το πειρατικό ραδιόφωνο εκπομπές στα Μεσαία η FM κυματα χωρίς άδεια), όπως πολλοί πιστεύουν, ή τους χρήστες της μπάντας πολιτών Citizent's Band (CB). Η λέξη ραδιοερασιτέχνης, δεν έχει κάποια σχέση με τις δυνατότητες του χρήστη, αφού οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς έχουν πολλές γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα, αλλά με τον σκοπό του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμού, ο οποίος δεν είναι η εκμετάλλευση για εμπορικούς λόγους ή κέρδος, αλλά για πειραματισμό, επικοινωνία η προσφορά στο κοινωνικό σύνολο"

----------


## sv2evs

Ένα επαναληπτη 439,075 στην θεσσαλονίκη από Τρίκαλα τον ακούει κανείς;

----------


## gravis

πουλαω σε αριστη κατασταση το yaesu vx-8 με full extra. Αν ενδιαφερετε κανεις PM me για περισσοτερα

----------


## sv2evs

Μακάρι να ήταν καιρός για αγορές..73

----------


## Andreaslar

Χαίρετε, έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα BAFOENG UV-5R του κουτιού. 
Διαβάζοντας το manual :


Αυτό που έχω εγώ όμως δείχνει να έχει γεμάτη μπαταρία (3 γραμμές).
Ποιά είναι η σωστή "πρώτη χρήση"; Να το αφήσω να αδειάσει η μπαταρία και με τα να κάνω τον κύκλο τον 3 φορτίσεων ή να το βάλω για φόρτιση 5 ώρες που λέει;


Υ.Γ.: Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα είναι οι επόμενες εξετάσεις για άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη; Κάτι άκουσα για Σεπτέμβρη...

----------


## sv2evs

άφησε το να ξεφορτήσει πρώτα...και μετά βάλτο να κάνει μια πρώτη/ολοκληρωμένη φόρτιση.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα,

Σε μια προσπάθεια να παραμένουμε κοντά/προοώθουμε (σ)το hobby,μας έρχονται ιδέες

Ένα νέο site με ραδιοερασιτεχνικές αγγελίες θα βρείτε εδώ

73 de sv2evs

----------


## gravis

Ας ανοιξω ενα θέμα ρετρό.
Την δεκαετια 40' - 50' βαρια 60' ποιοι τηλεπικοινωνιακοι δέκτες ηταν δημοφιλείς? .

----------


## sv2evs

Η Ομάδα ραδιοερασιτεχνών Θεσσαλονίκης όπως κάθε χρόνο διοργανώνει το HAM-FEST 2012 την Κυριακή 16 Σεπτεμβρίου στο Στρατόπεδο Καρατάσου στην Πολίχνη , από της 08.00 έως 16.00 μμ . Καλούμε όλους τους Ραδιοερασιτέχνες από όλη την Ελλάδα στην συνάντηση αυτή και οποιοσδήποτε ραδιοερασιτέχνης ή έμπορος επιθυμεί να εκθέσει τα εμπορεύματα του ας επικοινωνήσει στο τηλέφωνο 6977840351 SV2HYB Δημήτρη μέχρι την Παρασκευή 14 Σεπτεμβρίου Συχνότητα επικοινωνίας (εντός της εβδομάδας) στο RU84 439.000 -7600, τόννος 77 και στο simplex 145.250 Πηγή: TARG

----------


## gravis

Έχω ενα yaesu vx-8 προς πώληση , αν ενδιαφέρετε καποιος φίλος ραδιοερασιτέχνης ας μου στείλει ενα ΠΜ για περισσοτερες πληροφορίες

----------


## sv2evs

στείλε μου pm να το ανεβάσω σε σελίδα

----------


## whoami

Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να προστατέψουμε την adsl σύνδεση από παρεμβολές που δημιουργούνται από ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς στα AM?

----------


## sv2evs

am ? έχεις παρεμβολή τέτοιου είδους ;

----------


## whoami

ναι έχω και μου προκαλει αποσυγχρονισμούς στο router

----------


## gravis

ανακοινώθηκε ο νεος ΕΚΚΖΣ (εθνικος κανονισμος κατανομης ζωνων συχνοτητων) http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat=1&oid=256&id=&tid=256

η τελευταια αναθεώρηση ηταν του 2008

----------


## sv2evs

> ναι έχω και μου προκαλει αποσυγχρονισμούς στο router


αν ξέρεις από ποιόν γίνεται αυτό, τότε θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις μαζί του...αν όχι, νομίζω ότι το μόνο νομοθετικό όργανο που μπορεί να βρει από που έχεις παρεμβολή είναι η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## gravis

Νεος ΕΚΚΖΣ: 

Νέα μπάντα διαθέσιμη στους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες: 472-479 KHz με EIRP 1W

Διεύρυνση της περιοχής των 4Μ από 70.200 – 70.250 σε 70.000 – 70.250

Οι μπάντες των 4 και 6 Μ γίνονται ραδιοερασιτεχνικές σε δευτερεύουσα βάση και όχι σε προσωρινή.

----------


## sv2evs

> Νεος ΕΚΚΖΣ: 
> 
> Νέα μπάντα διαθέσιμη στους Έλληνες ραδιοερασιτέχνες: *472-479* KHz με EIRP 1W


Πως είπατε ; Ποιός ήρθε ; Τι 7mhz είναι αυτοί ;

----------


## gravis

δεν καταλαβα το ερωτημα σου sv2evs , παντως να τονισω το γεγονος ,οτι πρεπει να δουλευουμε και να ειμαστε παρον οσοι μπορουμε σε ολες τις συχνοτητες των ραδιοερασιτεχνων, γιατι δεν το εχουν και πολυ οι μεγαλοι κολοσσοι (τηλεπικοινωνιες, ραδιοτηλεοπτικοι κλπ) να μας τις παρουν για ιδιον οφελος  και να μεινουμε με το μικροφωνο στο χερι

----------


## sv2evs

μπερδεύτηκα...472khz...το είδα βιαστικά ως mhz....

----------


## aggelos0

Sy2aao

Aggelos
New QTH sy7

Μέλος της Ε.Ρ.Β.Ε και της Ε.Ε.Ρ!
73 απο Σέρρες
de sy7/sy2aao

----------


## sv2evs

Καλως μας ηρθες αγγελε.73 και καλα qso.

----------


## aggelos0

> Καλως μας ηρθες αγγελε.73 και καλα qso.


Να είσαι καλα συνάδελφε. Λόγω μετακόμισης δυστυχώς ακόμη να βάλουμε τα δίπολα και την diamond στη ταράτσα.. 
Κάθετε και το FT880 και το Kenwood TS440s  :Smile: 

Σε ποιόν αναμεταδότη "βγαίνετε;"

----------


## sv2evs

RU742 - 439.275 με -7600 και 77 υπότονο.

υ.γ έχει και echolink επάνω, μπορείς και μέσω κινητού Ios/android.

----------


## gravis

Εχει ακούσει κανεις για το FUNcube Dongle Pro+? και εαν ναι τι γνώμη έχει?

- - - Updated - - -

και κατι αλλο, αυτα τα τροφοδοτικα απο H/Y που τα μετατρεπουν για τους πομποδέκτες, ειναι αξιόπιστα?
εσυ sv2evs, ποιο τροφοδοτικο εχεις?

----------


## sv2evs

Το FUNcube Dongle Pro+ πρώτη φορά το ακούω...θα το κοιτάξω όμως...

τροφοδοτικό έχω alinco DM-330MVE switching και είμαι ευχαριστημένος...αυτό με την μετατροπή το έχει ξανακάνει συνάδελφος, μου είχε πει ότι είναι και φθηνή λύση, αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω περισσότερα καθώς από ηλεκτρονικά δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά.

----------


## gravis

εχει παραγγείλει ποτε κανεις ραδιοερασιτεχνικο εξοπλισμο απο ξένα websites? και εαν ναι σε ποια?. π.χ universal-radio.com

----------


## sv2evs

είχα αγοράσει το signalink usb απο ελβετία νομίζω...κάποιος εισαγωγέας/αντιπρόσωπος νομίζω. Μια χαρά ήρθε...

----------


## gravis

Χρονια πολλα και καλες γιορτές σε ολους τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες!
τι ραδιοερασιτεχνικό δώρο θα κάνετε στον ευατο σας αυτες τις μέρες?

----------


## sv2evs

μια rubber για το φορητό,δεν μας παίρνει και για περισσότερα  :Whistle:

----------


## gravis

το ts-990  που πρόκειτε να βγάλει η kenwood το 2013 ειναι γαματο μηχανημα, δειτε βιντεο στο youtube

----------


## atrias

TS-990 πάντως για προσωπικό δώρο εορτών δύσκολα ακόμα κι αν ήταν ήδη διαθέσιμο  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
στην Ισπανία λέει 7250 γιούργια!
http://www.radio-noticias.eu/noticia...od-TS-990.html

----------


## gravis

γενικα ειναι πολυ υπερβολικη με τις τιμές οι τζαπανεζοι, δεν χρησιμοποιουν και καμμια εξεζητημένη τεχνολογία. Καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτα τα κομματια δεν πωλουνται σε μεγαλο αριθμο τεμαχίων, λογω του οτι δεν υπάρχει ζητηση απο το κοινο, αλλα και παλι αυτες οι τιμες δεν δικαιολογουνται

----------


## sv2evs

σε περίοδο κρίσης...δεν δικαιολογείται τίποτα απολύτως !!! Και τα κινέζικα θα συνεχίσουν να πουλάνε...

----------


## sv2evs

ανεμιστηράκι για το d700 έχει αλλάξει κανείς, έχετε κάποια πρόταση γι'αυτό ;

----------


## sv2evs

Εξετάσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών - Χανιά
Από τη Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Χανίων ανακοινώνεται ότι οι εξετάσεις υποψηφίων για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη, Α΄ περιόδου 2013, έχουν προγραμματισθεί για τη Δευτέρα 27 Μαϊου. Οι εξετάσεις θα διενεργηθούν σε αίθουσα της Διεύθυνσης Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Χανίων, στις 09:00 π.μ. και θα διεξαχθούν αποκλειστικά με ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο, με τη χρήση εγκατεστημένου μηχανογραφικού συστήματος εξετάσεων. Η κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών από τους υποψήφιους ραδιοερασιτέχνες για τη συμμετοχή στις εξετάσεις θα πρέπει να γίνει μέχρι 20 Μαΐου 2013


Εξετάσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών - Τρίκαλα
Προκηρύσσονται εξετάσεις της Α’ περιόδου 2013 για απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιο-ερασιτέχνη. Οι εξετάσεις θα γίνουν στην αίθουσα εξετάσεων της Διεύθυνσης Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Π.Ε. Τρικάλων (Συν. Σωτήρα) την Πέμπτη 30-5-2013 και ώρα 08.30 π.μ.. Όσοι επιθυμούν να λάβουν μέρος στις εξετάσεις θα πρέπει να καταθέσουν σχετική αίτηση με πλήρη δικαιολογητικά στην Υπηρεσία μέχρι και την Πέμπτη 23-5-2013 και ώρα 13.30 μ.μ. Η εξέταση θα γίνει με χρήση Η/Υ σε ερωτηματολόγια πολλαπλών επιλογών σύμφωνα με τα όσα προβλέπονται στην υπ. αριθμό 38200/1136/11-8-2011 (ΦΕΚ 1969 Β΄/2-9-2011) απόφαση του Υπουργού Υποδομών Μεταφορών & Δικτύων. Οι υποψήφιοι για να τους επιτραπεί η συμμετοχή τους στις εξετάσεις θα επιδεικνύουν στην επιτροπή την αστυνομική τους ταυτότητα ή κάθε άλλο αποδεικτικό μέσο των στοιχείων ταυτότητάς τους. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να απευθύνονται στην Υπηρεσία μας στο Τεχνικό Τμήμα, τις ώρες 08:30-13:00 καθημερινά ή στα τηλέφωνα 2431353329 και 2431353300. Τρίκαλα, 30 Απριλίου 2013 Εκ της Διευθύνσεως

αναφερόμενες πηγες:εδώ

----------


## sv2evs

Νέα και ανακοινώσεις για τα hamfest εδώ

Συνάδελφε SV2EVS     



(Στείλε το ενημερωτικό δελτίο στο e-mail ενός φίλου σου για να γραφτεί και αυτός στην λίστα αποδεκτών στέλνοντας το e-mail του στην διεύθυνση raag-hq@raag.org)

Για ενημέρωση σου.

Το Σαββατοκύριακο 8 και 9  Ιουνίου 2013 διοργανώνουμε για 21η χρονιά την καθιερωμένη Πανελλήνια Ραδιοερασιτεχνική Συνάντηση – Ham fest 2013, που προσελκύει αρκετές εκατοντάδες ραδιοερασιτέχνες από όλη την Ελλάδα. Η φετινή διοργάνωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο



Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο Περιστερίου



που περικλείεται από τις οδούς Αγίου Βασιλείου, Δωδεκανήσου και Αναπαύσεως, Περιστέρι.

Συντεταγμένες : 38°01’02” Βόρειο (38°01728Ν) και 23°41’16” Ανατολικό (23°68769Ε).

Ώρες λειτουργίας: 

         Σάββατο 8/6 από 12:00 μ. έως 8:00 μ.μ.

          Κυριακή 9/6  από 9:00 π.μ. έως 4:00 μ.μ.



Στη συνάντηση θα πάρουν μέρος ως εκθέτες αντιπρόσωποι, έμποροι και κατασκευαστές με συσκευές, κατασκευές, παρελκόμενα και άλλα υλικά τηλεπικοινωνιών, επιστημονικές εκδόσεις και άλλα συναφή προϊόντα, με σκοπό την ενημέρωση των ραδιοερασιτεχνών καθώς και την επίδειξη, προώθηση και διάθεση τηλεπικοινωνιακού και λοιπού εξοπλισμού νέας τεχνολογίας. Ειδικός χώρος έχει προβλεφθεί για τη λειτουργία «Ραδιοερασιτεχνικής Αγοράς Μεταχειρισμένων», για συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες απ’ όλη την Ελλάδα.



***Ειδικά εφέτος στο Ham fest θα υπάρχει ζωντανή επίδειξη από εκθέτες, των τελευταίων μοντέλων πομποδεκτών της Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu και Flex Radio.



Επίσης η πρόσβαση στο Ham fest γίνεται ακόμα ευκολότερη από τον νέο σταθμό Metro
«Ανθούπολη» που βρίσκεται μόλις 150 μέτρα από το εκθεσιακό κέντρο Περιστερίου.***



Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://www.raag.org/displayITM1.asp?ITMID=351&LANG=GR







Πολλά  73!

RAAG WEB TEAM

DX Packet Cluster:

Telnet clusters: telnet sz1sv.no-ip.org      telnet sv1iw.dyndns.org:7300

web cluster: http://sv1iw.dyndns.org/cgi-bin/webcluster 

cluster statistics: http://sv1iw.dyndns.org/mrtg/mrtg/stats.html





Υπενθυμίζουμε ότι η ανώτατη ισχύς ραδιοεραστεχνικού σταθμού βάσει της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας είναι για μεν την κατηγορία 1 (SV) από 1.8-29.7 MHz 500W από 50MHz-440MHz 100W και πάνω από τους 1240MHz 50W, για δε την κατηγορία Εισαγωγικού επιπέδου (SY) στις περιοχές 7-14-21-28 -144MHz-430MHz 10W (σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις αναφερόμαστε σε  ισχύ εξόδου κορυφής πριν την κεραία).

Όλοι οι επαναλήπτες VHF της Ε.Ε.Ρ. είναι με διαμόρφωση narrow, φροντίστε να χρησιμοποιείτε το ίδιο εύρος διαμόρφωσης, διαφορετικά να μιλάτε χαμηλότερα στο μικρόφωνο για να σας "περνάει" ο επαναλήπτης.

Στα 6 & 4Μ απαγορεύεται η εκπομπή FM, επίσης η συχνότητα 50.110 είναι για μικρές κλήσεις και αναγγελία QSY σε άλλη συχνότητα.

Απαγορεύεται από τον νόμο η εκπομπή με χρήση άλλου διακριτικού. Αν κάποιοι παρανομούν η πράξη τους δεν απαλλάσσει  τους υπόλοιπους από την ευθύνη!

Βοηθείστε να γίνει το APRS δίκτυο χρήσιμο, μην χρησιμοποιείτε πλέον τα path: RELAY, TRACEN-n, WIDEN-n 

παρά μόνο το WIDE2-2 για fixed και mobile.

Τα e-mail δεν δίνονται σε κανένα! Αν όμως κάποιος δεν επιθυμεί να είναι στην λίστα αποδεκτών παρακαλούμε να αποστείλει σχετικό μηνυμα στην ηλεκτρονική δ/νση raag-hq@raag.org

----------


## g.bouris

Κατ' αρχάς δεν μπόρεσα να σκεφτώ άλλο τρόπο για να απευθυνθώ σε ραδιοερασιτέχνες και αν το μηνυμά μου θεωρηθεί (που είναι δηλαδή) εκτός θέματος, ας διαγραφεί.

Έχω μια πρόταση από Αμερικάνικη εταιρεία για να αναπτύξω μια εφαρμογή για ανέβασμα αρχείων Log στο LoTW (Logbook of The World). Δεν είμαι όμως ραδιοερασιτέχνης και έτσι δεν έχω πρόσβαση για δοκιμές κ.λ.
Αν κάποιος έχει πρόσβαση και θέλει/μπορεί (με το αζημίωτο φυσικά), ας μου απαντήσει.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sv2evs

εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο LoTW.

----------


## sv2evs

Θεσσαλονίκη οι εξετάσεις έγιναν εχθές από ότι έμαθα σήμερα που ήμουν στον ΥΜΕ για ένα δικό μου θέμα. 7 συμμετοχές,επιτυχείς και οι 7 !!

----------


## Andreaslar

Και Αθήνα, 10/11, έδωσε ένας φίλος και πέρασε.
10 άτομα για SY και 1 για SV.

----------


## gravis

δεν υπαρχει και επισημα αρχειο ,να δουμε ποσοι ειναι οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες στην Ελλαδα

----------


## sv2evs

δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει ποτέ επίσημο αρχείο.... :Whistle:

----------


## Andreaslar

Υπάρχει κάπου μια λίστα με τους αναμεταδότες/επαναλήπτες (VHF/UHF) η οποία να είναι πρόσφατα ενημερωμένη και να περιλαμβάνει όλα τα τεχνικά στοιχεία (ονομασία (π.χ. r3b), διακριτικό κλήσης (π.χ. sz3abc) συχνότητα tx/rx, υπότονος, τοποθεσία)

Έχω βρει μια λίστα εδώ: http://www.vhfmania.gr/index.php/hom...s-anametadoton
αλλά δεν αναφέρει υποτόνους/τοποθεσία. Με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα υποτόνους αλλά με περισσότερο ψάξιμο  :Very Happy:  έχω βρει διαφορές.
π.χ o R3b τον δίνει στις πιο πολλές των περιπτώσεων, Αθήνα/Πάρνηθα με υπότονο 88.5, αλλά τον έχω βρει και στην σελίδα των ραδιοερασιτεχνών Φλώρινας (τυχαίο το Φλώρινα, μου διαφεύγει αυτήν την στιγμή που τον είχα δει) στην ίδια συχνότητα λειτουργίας αλλά με υπότονο 94.5.

Τι ακριβώς ισχύει;

Επίσης, ποιοι επαναλήπτες/αναμετόδτες έχουν σύνδεση (link?) με επαναλήπτες/αναμεταδότες άλλων περιοχών?

----------


## atrias

επαναλήπτες με "όνομα" R3b μπορεί να υπάρχουν αρκετοί
ουσιαστικά ο κωδικός αυτός δηλώνει τις συχνότητες λειτουργίας (είσοδος - έξοδος) όπως γράφει στη σελίδα που βρήκες
το μοναδικό που έχει έχει ο κάθε επαναλήπτης είναι το διακριτικό του όπως πχ SV2A στο Χορτιάτη

μια σχετικά ενημερωμένη λίστα με αυτά που ψάχνεις μπορείς να βρεις εδώ
θα δεις εδώ ότι υπάρχουν περισσότεροι του ενός R3b , κλπ

----------


## Andreaslar

Ναι το έχω δει αυτό το link.
Ένα απτό παράδειγμα για το προηγούμενο:




> R0 (Θεσσαλονίκη)
> SV2O Σ.Ε.Ρ. 145.600 -600 *94.8T* 
> R0 - ΣΥΡΟΣ
> SV8H Σ.Ρ.Ε 145.600 -600 *77 T*
> R0 - ΤΑΫΓΕΤΟΥ
> SV3A ΕΕΡ 145.600 -600 *Τ88,5*
> R0 - ΡΟΔΟΥ
> SV5B ΕΡΔ 145.600 -600* Τ ????*
> R0 (Κρήτη)
> ...


και άλλα..

Αυτά τα repeater έχουν κάποια σύνδεση μεταξύ τους? (μιας και είναι στις ίδιες συχνότητες)

Επίσης, δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο να έχουν ίδιο υπότονο;




> LINK R1 ΠΑΡΝΗΘΑΣ
> SV1A-L ΕΕΡ 438.850 88.5T SIMPLEX	
> LINK R1 Πάρνηθας
> SV1A-L 430,850 Τ82,5 simplex ΕΕΡ	
> LINK R5
> SV9B-L 430.875 tsq 74.4 SIMPLEX ΕΡΚ	
> LINK R5 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ
> SV9B-L 430.475 tsq 74.4 SIMPLEX ΕΡΚ	
> LINK R5 ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΥ
> ...


Αυτά τι ακριβώς είναι; Ο R1 Πάρνηθας, με ποιους είναι "link" ?

----------


## Geocheats2

Παιδιά λίγο help εδώ,

έπεσαν στα χέρια μου ένα



για το οποίο δεν μπορώ να βρω τπτ στο ιντερνετ

και ένα motorola talkabout t5522

Για το πρώτο θέλω λίγο help κυρίως ώστε να τα τσεκάρω αν δουλεύουν είτε άμα γίνετε να βοηθήσει κάποιος εγώ είμαι Σπάτα τώρα.

Με το μεγάλο κάποια στιγμή άκουσα μια τύπισσα να μιλάει αρα δουλεύει σαν δεκτής αλλά σαν πομπός  :Thinking: .

Με το μικρό δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω κανέναν και ας το έχω βάλει να ψάχνει μόνο του.

Επίσης δοκίμασα να τα δοκιμάσω μεταξύ τους με κάθε τρόπο αλλά τίποτα

----------


## emeliss

Το moto είναι ένα απλό walky talky στα 446MHz και το Τ500 θέλει ψάξιμο. Κάπου γράφει το ακριβές μοντέλο (T520/525/535 κλπ). Ανάλογα αλλάζει και η συχνότητα που δουλεύει. Αν δεν βρεις πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο ψάξε το ως tait και όχι ως Marconi.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το moto είναι ένα απλό walky talky στα 446MHz και το Τ500 θέλει ψάξιμο. Κάπου γράφει το ακριβές μοντέλο (T520/525/535 κλπ). Ανάλογα αλλάζει και η συχνότητα που δουλεύει. Αν δεν βρεις πληροφορίες για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο ψάξε το ως tait και όχι ως Marconi.


το πρώτο όπως υπόθηκε και όπως καταλαβαίνω, είναι επαγγελματικό...και προφανώς του περνάς εσύ κανάλια...

το motorolla είναι pmr...και μιλάει με όλα τα pmr στους 446mhz.

----------


## Geocheats2

Λοιπόν Τ555 το μοντέλο και εδώ το pdf του απο οτι βλέπω η συχνότητα του μοτορολα είναι μέσα στο πεδίο συχνοτήτων του ταιτ, άρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά ?? :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

όπως ανάφερα παραπάνω του περνάς εσύ κανάλια...εσύ το προγραμματίζεις δηλαδή ΠΟΥ θα ακούει-λαμβάνει. Το συγκεκριμένο προορίζεται για επαγγελματική χρήση (π.χ ταξί) κυρίως.

----------


## emeliss

Μεταξύ μας το συγκεκριμένο προορίζεται για μουσείο. Πάνω από την κύρια πλακέτα υπάρχει μια μικρότερη γεμάτη διοδάκια. Δίπλα έχει pad τα οποία βραχυκυκλώνουν ή όχι με κόλληση και έτσι βάζεις/βγάζεις διόδους και αλλάζει η συχνότητα στο εύρος πάντα του μοντέλου (Τ555 στην περίπτωση μας και του VCO που έχει).

----------


## sv2evs

Hamfest Θεσσαλονίκης τέλος για φέτος...πήγα για ένα τέταρτο με το ρολόϊ γιατί έπρεπε να φύγω.

----------


## sv2evs

Προκήρυξη Εξετάσεων Β’ Περιόδου 2013 - Αττική
Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Προκήρυξη Εξετάσεων Β’ Περιόδου 2013 Posted: 22 Oct 2013 01:30 PM PDT Προκηρύσσουμε εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη (Κατηγορίας 1 & Κατηγορίας Εισαγωγικού Επιπέδου), Β’ Περιόδου 2013 στην περιοχή ευθύνης της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Ανατολικής Αττικής της Περιφέρειας Αττικής την Τετάρτη 11 Δεκεμβρίου 2013 με ώρα ενάρξεως 9:00 π.μ. Οι εξετάσεις θα διεξαχθούν στην Αίθουσα Εξετάσεων Υποψηφίων Οδηγών της Δ/νσης Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Ανατολικής Αττικής της Περιφέρειας Αττικής (Κλεισθένους 35 Σταυρός, Αγ. Παρασκευής). Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να υποβάλλουν αίτηση συνοδευόμενη από τα δικαιολογητικά στη Δ/νση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Ανατολικής Αττικής της Περιφέρειας Αττικής, εφόσον η διεύθυνση της μόνιμης κατοικίας τους εντάσσεται στην περιοχή ευθύνης της υπηρεσίας μας, μέχρι την Τετάρτη 4 Δεκεμβρίου 2013. ΠΗΓΗ : ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ πηγή:email.

----------


## gravis

τι εγινε με το ηλεκτρονικο περιοδικο 5-9report , πως και δεν βγήκε το νεο τευχος?, φευγει και αυτος ο μηνας και παμε στον νοεμβρη

----------


## sv2evs

> τι εγινε με το ηλεκτρονικο περιοδικο 5-9report , πως και δεν βγήκε το νεο τευχος?, φευγει και αυτος ο μηνας και παμε στον νοεμβρη


Εθελοντικά γίνεται το όλο project ίσως λόγο και των ημερών να μην το ανεβάσουν...

υ.γ ένα status update δεν θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε εδώ κάθε φορά που ανεβαίνει το περιοδικό ; μάλλον πρέπει να γίνει από moderator... :Thinking:

----------


## sv2evs

Προκύρυξη εξετάσεων ραδιοερασιτεχνών Διεύθυνσης Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Π.Ε. Αχαΐας της Περιφέρειας Δυτικής Ελλάδας
Εξετάσεις Β’ περιόδου 2013 για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη, θα πραγματοποιηθούν την Παρασκευή 22 Νοεμβρίου και ώρα 9 το πρωί στην αίθουσα (ισόγειο) της Διεύθυνσης Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών Π.Ε. Αχαΐας της Περιφέρειας Δυτικής Ελλάδας (Σταγείρων αρ. 23, Πάτρα). Η Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Αχαΐας θα παραλαμβάνει δικαιολογητικά υποψηφίων μέχρι και την Τετάρτη 20 Νοεμβρίου. Μετά την ημερομηνία αυτή δεν θα γίνονται δεκτές αιτήσεις. Οι υποψήφιοι, για να τους επιτραπεί η συμμετοχή τους στις εξετάσεις θα επιδεικνύουν στην Επιτροπή, εισερχόμενοι στην αίθουσα εξετάσεων, την αστυνομική τους ταυτότητα ή κάθε άλλο αποδεικτικό µέσο των στοιχείων ταυτότητάς τους, όπως αυτά ορίζονται στον Κώδικα Διοικητικής Διαδικασίας (Ν. 2690/99, ΦΕΚ 99/Α/1999). Η εξέταση θα γίνει µε την χρήση Η/Υ σε ερωτηματολόγια πολλαπλών επιλογών, σύμφωνα µε τα όσα προβλέπονται στην µε Αρ. Πρωτ. 38200/1136/11-08-2011 Υπουργική Απόφαση. Για την υποβοήθηση των ενδιαφερόμενων, στην ιστοσελίδα του Υπουργείου www.yme.gr. και συγκεκριμένα στη διαδρομή: Επικοινωνίες → Ραδιοερασιτέχνες παρ. 11→ υποπαράγραφος 11.7 , [http://www.yme.gr/?getwhat...0&id=tid=1184], έχουν αναρτηθεί δύο αρχεία (PDF) µε ερωτηµατολόγια από την ύλη των εξετάσεων το ένα για την κατηγορία «1» και το άλλο για την κατηγορία «Εισαγωγικού Επιπέδου». Επίσης έχει αναρτηθεί σχετικό λογισμικό για την εκπαίδευση και αυτοαξιολόγηση των ενδιαφερόμενων. πηγή:thebest.gr

----

Προκήρυξη Εξετάσεων Β’ Περιόδου 2013 Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών
Σύλλογος Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Προκήρυξη Εξετάσεων Β’ Περιόδου 2013 Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών Posted: 15 Nov 2013 01:41 PM PST Προκηρύσσουμε εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη (Κατηγορίας 1 & Κατηγορίας Εισαγωγικού Επιπέδου), Β’ Περιόδου 2013 στην περιοχή ευθύνης της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών της Περιφέρειας Αττικής την Πέμπτη 12 Δεκεμβρίου 2013 με ώρα ενάρξεως 13:00 μ.μ Οι εξετάσεις θα διεξαχθούν στο κτιριο 1 (αίθουσα Μ.Θ.Ε.Υ.Ο) της Δ/νσης Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Κεντρικού τομέα της Περιφέρειας Αττικής - Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 156. Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι πρέπει να υποβάλλουν αίτηση συνοδευόμενη από τα δικαιολογητικά στη Δ/νση Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών της Περιφέρειας Αττικής, εφόσον η διεύθυνση της μόνιμης κατοικίας τους εντάσσεται στην περιοχή ευθύνης της υπηρεσίας μας, μέχρι την Πέμπτη 5 Δεκεμβρίου 2013. ΠΗΓΗ : ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ πηγή:email.

----------


## gravis

το είχα αναφέρει και σε παλιότερο πόστ, οτι τώρα τελευταία το ηλεκτρονικο περιοδικο 5-9report δεν ειναι συνεπής στην μηνιαία κυκλοφορία του και αυτην την φορά εχει παρα-αργήσει. Δεν μου φαίνετε καλο ολο αυτο, μακάρι να διαψευσθώ

----------


## sv2evs

> το είχα αναφέρει και σε παλιότερο πόστ, οτι τώρα τελευταία το ηλεκτρονικο περιοδικο 5-9report δεν ειναι συνεπής στην μηνιαία κυκλοφορία του και αυτην την φορά εχει παρα-αργήσει. Δεν μου φαίνετε καλο ολο αυτο, μακάρι να διαψευσθώ


το τελευταίο διάστημα δεν το διαβάζω...κάποτε νομίζω έπαιρνά και ένα mail που ενημέρωνε για το νέο τεύχος...τώρα τίποτα. Ούτε καν σε forum ή mailing list δεν έρχεται mail.

----------


## gravis

http://qrzcq.com/, καινούρια database? γεμίσαμε απο δαύτες, δεν χρειάζονται και τοσες πολλες

----------


## sv2evs

> http://qrzcq.com/, καινούρια database? γεμίσαμε απο δαύτες, δεν χρειάζονται και τοσες πολλες


και δεν είναι και η μοναδική....

----------


## gravis

Καλά χριστούγεννα σε ολους τους ραδιοερασιτεχνες!

----------


## sv2evs

73's good dx !

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα, ενημερώνω τους φίλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες του φόρουμ/νήματος για μια νέα σελίδα που ξεκινάω όσον αφορά αγοραπωλησίες και ανακοινώσεις hamfest.

Είναι ακόμα στο ξεκίνημα του μέχρι να αποφασίσω τι μορφή θα της δώσω: http://www.hamfest.eu

----------


## Geocheats2

Καλησπέρα
Θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο πάει το δίπλωμα για ερασιτεχνικό ασύρματο vhf-uhf και αν είναι κανείς από ηράκλειο Κρήτης που μπορώ να βρω κάποιο μαγαζί που να πουλάει κεραίες και τα σχετικά 

Γιώργος

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλησπέρα
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω πόσο πάει το δίπλωμα για ερασιτεχνικό ασύρματο vhf-uhf και αν είναι κανείς από ηράκλειο Κρήτης που μπορώ να βρω κάποιο μαγαζί που να πουλάει κεραίες και τα σχετικά 
> 
> Γιώργος


Όλες οι πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στη σελίδα του υπουργείου εδώ και είναι αναλυτικές όλες οι πληροφορίες. Για τα καταστήματα στη Κρήτη δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά μάλλον θα βρείς στο ίντερνετ...Άσε που στέλνουν όλοι πλέον με ταχυδρομείο.

----------


## Geocheats2

> Όλες οι πληροφορίες υπάρχουν στη σελίδα του υπουργείου εδώ και είναι αναλυτικές όλες οι πληροφορίες. Για τα καταστήματα στη Κρήτη δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά μάλλον θα βρείς στο ίντερνετ...Άσε που στέλνουν όλοι πλέον με ταχυδρομείο.


Ευχαριστώ για το link

δλδ τα μαζεύω όλα και τα στέλνω και θα με ενημερώσουν αυτοί για το πότε θα γίνουν οι εξετάσεις??

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν ξέρω αν τα "στέλνεις" όπως αναφέρεις...τα καταθέτεις πάντως και μετά αν δεν έχεις αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία κοντά σου μιλάς μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## Geocheats2

> Δεν ξέρω αν τα "στέλνεις" όπως αναφέρεις...τα καταθέτεις πάντως και μετά αν δεν έχεις αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία κοντά σου μιλάς μαζί τους τηλεφωνικά.


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gravis

έχει ενα ωραιο αρθρο στο 5-9report για το CB, και για την προσπαθεια που ξεκίνησε για να αναβιώση αυτος ο θεσμος και να αναβαθμιστεί νομικά εχοντας την δυνατότητα και οι ιδιωτες να εχουν σταθμό βάσης και οχι μονο οι σύλλογοι

----------


## sv2evs

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ, αυτό το θέμα είναι που απασχολεί χρόνια τώρα τα CB...και γιατί άλλωστε αν δεν παρεμβάλει ο σταθμός να μην είναι βάσεως ; Ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό, ακόμα και όταν είχα CB.

----------


## gravis

αν αλλαξει ο νομος και αναβαθμιστει , τοτε θα βγαλω και εγω άδεια για CB

----------


## atrias

χρειάζονται άδεια τα CB?
μόνο το μηχάνημα δεν δηλώνεις?

----------


## sv2evs

ναι χρειάζονται.

Ναι, το μηχάνημα...τα χαρτιά του χρειάζονται λογικά.

Δες εδώ καλύτερα.

----------


## gravis

και παιρνεις και call sign

----------


## atrias

άρα η άδεια αφορά το μηχάνημα πρακτικά (ότι λειτουργεί βάση νόμου) κι όχι τον χρήστη
callsign για τα CB δεν παίρνεις απότι ξέρω
μόνο αν γραφτείς σε σύλλογο CB κι αυτό για να διευκολύνονται οι επικοινωνές μεταξύ των μελών του συλλόγου

----------


## sv2evs

παλιότερα στη Θεσ/νίκη είχαμε χαρακτηριστικό τύπου TH (tango hotel) - 926.

Τώρα λογικά δίνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο, αλλά όχι σαν τον ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

----------


## gravis

υπαρχει callsing και στο CB, ασχετα αν δεν χρησιμοποιειται σχεδον ποτε

----------


## sv2evs

Μα ποτέ όμως,ποιο εύκολα ακούς:Μιχάλη και daff είσαι εδώ; Με έκοψε παρά call sign

----------


## gravis

παρεπιπτοντως εχω 2 PMR προς πωληση σε συμβολικη τιμη για να φευγουν , σε αριστη κατασταση, οποιος ενδιαφερετε Pm me

----------


## sv2evs

μοντέλο; σε πόσο συμβολική τιμή ;

----------


## gravis

1 ζευγος Oregon Scientific Model TP-388 ,
	PLL ελεγχόμενο
	8 κανάλια PMR
	446,0 έως 446,1 MHz
	38 CTCSS κωδικούς
	Έλεγχος έντασης με διακόπτη on / off
	2 πλήκτρα λειτουργιών για dial κανάλι
	Δείκτης κατάστασης της μπαταρίας (Battery / Low Battery)
	VOX - Λειτουργία - δύο στάδια! (Hi / Low)
	Φωτιζόμενη οθόνη LCD
	Συνδέσεις για εξωτερικό μικρόφωνο και ηχεία (συμβατό μέχρι την υποστήριξη VOX για ALAN πρότυπο [Alan456R])
	Αναζήτηση καναλιών
	Key Lock
	Σταθερή κεραία σκληρό καουτσούκ
	Τροφοδοσία: 3 x 1.5V AAA
	Διάρκεια ζωής της μπαταρίας περίπου 20 ώρες συνεχούς λειτουργίας (ανάλογα με τον τύπο της μπαταρίας)
	Διαστάσεις 85 x 52 x 20 mm
	Βάρος: περίπου 77 g
	συμπαγές περίβλημα

20 € συμβολικη τιμη

----------


## NetM

Καλησπέρα σας! Γνωρίζει κάποιος γιατί δεν λειτουργεί ο R5 ? de SY2AYC

----------


## sv2evs

Πότε το δοκίμασες συνάδελφε; Μια χαρά ανοίγει σήμερα.

----------


## NetM

Εδώ και 2.5 βδομάδες.. Λογικά θα έχει πέσει ο τοπικός αναμεταδότης εδώ στην Πτολεμαΐδα.. de SY2AYC

----------


## sv2evs

> Εδώ και 2.5 βδομάδες.. Λογικά θα έχει πέσει ο τοπικός αναμεταδότης εδώ στην Πτολεμαΐδα.. de SY2AYC


Προφανώς δεν λειτουργεί το τοπικό λινκ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gravis

Ενδιαφέρετε κανεις για τα PMR, που ανέφερα παραπάνω?

----------


## gravis

10 ευρω τα PMR, συμβολικα για να φεύγουν

----------


## andykar

απ οτι βλέπω εχει κινηση το νημα.....82 σελιδουλες εχει φτασει.... δεν το περιμενα!!!!

----------


## sv2evs

όχι και πολύ αν σκεφτείς ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει και συμμετοχές. Λίγοι γράφουμε εδώ...

----------


## kkgas

καλησπερα στην παρεα, θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια σας και παλι  αγοραστηκαν προσφατα 3 φορητα http://www.meimaris.com/pr...intProdID=2790
τα οποια θα χρησιμοποιηθουν για τις αναγκες ενος Ι.Ε.Κ. το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιος γνωστης του αντικειμενου και ετσι καταφευγω σε εσας. παμε λοιπον στο προβλημα, οταν ειμαστε σε αποσταση 600-700 μετρα ολα ειναι μια χαρα μιλαμε και ακουμε ο ενας τον αλλον. οταν η αποσταση ομως μεγαλωνει τοτε δεν ακουμε τιποτα, ακουσα για τους αναμεταδοτες και τους επαναληπτες και αναρωτιεμαι πως μπορω να τους εκμεταλευτω ωστε να εχουμε αυξηση της αποστασης εκπομπης και ληψης, αν μπορει καποιος να με καθοδηγησει θα το εκτιμησω. ευχαριστω

----------


## sv2evs

σου έχω απαντήση στο άλλο φόρουμ που έγραψες...

----------


## sv2evs

www.hamfest.eu νέο website...73.

----------


## StefanosG

Καλησπερα και 73....

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα, καλή συνέχεια σε όλους..

----------


## gravis

Και απο μένα Καλησπέρα σε όλους

----------


## japetus

Κάποια πρόταση παιδιά για πρώτο πομποδέκτη (βάσης) ;
Με τα ψηφιακά modes αξίζει να επενδύσει κανείς σε κάτι καλύτερο ή να ξεκινήσω από σταθερές αξίες; Έχει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που πήρα την άδεια που σκέφτομαι τον yaesu ft897, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω κάνει κάποια κίνηση....

----------


## sv2evs

> Κάποια πρόταση παιδιά για πρώτο πομποδέκτη (βάσης) ;
> Με τα ψηφιακά modes αξίζει να επενδύσει κανείς σε κάτι καλύτερο ή να ξεκινήσω από σταθερές αξίες; Έχει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που πήρα την άδεια που σκέφτομαι τον yaesu ft897, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω κάνει κάποια κίνηση....


Σε τι πόσο κυμαίνεται; Το 897 ειναι καλο οκ αλλα εχει παλιιωςει εκτός και αν μιλάς για μεταχειρισμενο. Τα ψηφιακά mods θέλουν ενα καλο dsp για να παίξουν και γενικά έναν ήσυχο δεκτή. Καλο θα ήταν με την Κεραία που εχεις (θα πάρεις ) να δοκιμαςεις απο κάτω κάποια μηχανήματα.

----------


## StefanosG

> Κάποια πρόταση παιδιά για πρώτο πομποδέκτη (βάσης) ;
> Με τα ψηφιακά modes αξίζει να επενδύσει κανείς σε κάτι καλύτερο ή να ξεκινήσω από σταθερές αξίες; Έχει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που πήρα την άδεια που σκέφτομαι τον yaesu ft897, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω κάνει κάποια κίνηση....


Προτεινω KENWOOD D710

Μολις ολοκληρωσα ECHOLINK Link με αυτο το μαγικο μηχανημα! Εχεις και δωρεαν προγραμμα να το διαχειριζεσαι και τα καλωδια τα φτιαχνεις μονος σου! Μπορω να βοηθησω.

----------


## japetus

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις.. Θέλω λίγο να το ψάξω παραπάνω μια και μάλλον το καλοκαίρι θα πάω για αγορά. Ψάχνω κάτι γύρω στα 500-800

----------


## sv2evs

Πας σε μεταχειρισμενο λογικά σε αυτα τα λεφτά,τα καινούργια ξεφεύγουν...

----------


## StefanosG

Το Kenwood ειναι στο budget σου :

http://www.drele.com/el/amateur-radi...ansceiver.html

----------


## sv2evs

Σωστός ο StefanosG, εγώ απλά είχα στο μυαλό μου για κάτι all mode-all band μηχάνημα...αλλά αν μιλάμε για v/u..ναι, το D710 είναι μια χαρά...και αρκετές δυνατότητες εννοείται.

----------


## japetus

Τα μεταχειρισμένα δεν ξέρω, τα φοβάμαι λίγο μια και στο χόμπι αυτό τα περισσότερα είναι πειραγμένα...

----------


## sv2evs

δεν έχεις και άδικο...δυστηχώς πολύ βάζουν χέρι στα μηχανήματα...αν σε ενδιαφέρει μόνο v/u το D710 που προτάθηκε πιο πάνω είναι ένα καλό μηχάνημα...

----------


## gravis

D710 Προτείνω και εγω. Εγω ενδιαφέρομαι για ενα καθαροαιμο HF. Τι προτείνετε?

----------


## StefanosG

> D710 Προτείνω και εγω. Εγω ενδιαφέρομαι για ενα καθαροαιμο HF. Τι προτείνετε?


Μολις αγορασα ενα ICOM 7200 αλλα δεν εχω βαλει ακομη κεραια.

Ο πατερας μου εχει ενα Kenwood 2000 αν θυμαμαι καλα και δεν το αλλαζει με τιποτα! Παλιος ραδιοερασιτεχνης απο το 1970 !

- - - Updated - - -

Να ρωτησω και εγω κατι....

Ξερει κανεις σε ποιες συχνοτητες επιτρεπεται να στησουμε Echolink Link (οχι repeater).

----------


## sv2evs

νομίζω σε όσες είναι δηλωμένες simplex

υ.γ με γειά το μηχάνημα καλά dx.

- - - Updated - - -




> D710 Προτείνω και εγω. Εγω ενδιαφέρομαι για ενα καθαροαιμο HF. Τι προτείνετε?


Εγώ προτιμώ icom 756..ακόμα και το πρώτο μοντέλο μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## StefanosG

> νομίζω σε όσες είναι δηλωμένες simplex
> 
> υ.γ με γειά το μηχάνημα καλά dx.


Ευαριστω πολυ.

SV4MZU / SV1

73

----------


## gravis

Μην χανομαστε παιδια! παμε δυνατα!

----------


## sv2evs

Ποιός χάνεται ; QRV στα HF....20-10m με νέα κάθετη κεραία (LZ-AV5B).

----------


## cb_papi

Μπορώ να δώσω για άδεια κατηγορίας 1 κατευθείαν; Δεν χρειάζεται να έχω την εισαγωγικού επιπέδου πρώτα, σωστά;

----------


## StefanosG

> Μπορώ να δώσω για άδεια κατηγορίας 1 κατευθείαν; Δεν χρειάζεται να έχω την εισαγωγικού επιπέδου πρώτα, σωστά;


Σωστα.

----------


## sv2evs

Σωστά δεν χρειάζεται.....

----------


## cb_papi

Να δω αν θα προλάβω να προετοιμαστώ για να δώσω τέλη Νοεμβρίου!

----------


## sv2evs

έστω και για κατηγορία εισαγωγικού, τώρα παίρνει κάποιος άδεια....παλιά ή το έπερνες το πτυχίο ή οχι...

----------


## gravis

Ποιο ηλεκτρονικό Logbook χρησιμοποιείτε?

----------


## StefanosG

HAM RADIO DELUXE.

Εχω βρει την τρελευταια ελευθερη εκδοση πριν πουληθει.

----------


## sv2evs

Logger32 εγω παίζει φυσιολογικά χωρις να χρειάζομαι περισσότερο.

----------


## toxicgarbage

παιδια,εχει πεσει στα χερια μου ενα icom ic-f210,θα ηθελα να μαθω αν ειναι καλο,αν μπορω να το ενεργοποιησω στο σπιτι (στην αθηνα ολοι οι χομπιστες περιστεριων χρησιμοποιουν cb)και γενικα οποια πληροφορια ξερετε πανω του καθως ειμαι ασχετος με το θεμα...και αν εχει καποια χρηματικη αξια πλεον.

----------


## sv2evs

> παιδια,εχει πεσει στα χερια μου ενα icom ic-f210,θα ηθελα να μαθω αν ειναι καλο,αν μπορω να το ενεργοποιησω στο σπιτι (στην αθηνα ολοι οι χομπιστες περιστεριων χρησιμοποιουν cb)και γενικα οποια πληροφορια ξερετε πανω του καθως ειμαι ασχετος με το θεμα...και αν εχει καποια χρηματικη αξια πλεον.


Αυτό είναι επαγγελματικό uhf μηχάνημα απο ότι βλέπω...αν δεν κάνω λάθος,το πιο πιθανόν είναι ότι είναι για ταξί...νόμιμα δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις, είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς...αξίζει να το πουλήσεις αν βρεθεί κάποιος να το αγοράσει σε ebay ή γενικά σε site με παρόμοιες αγγελίες.

----------


## gravis

ετοιμαζετε νεα νομοθεσια για τα C.B,  ενημερωθειτε απο εδω http://cb27gr.blogspot.gr/
Μας αφορα ολους

----------


## aboulafia2004

Καλημέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα.
Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας κινέζικος φορητός πομποδέκτης (baofeng uv-5r) και μου ξαναξύπνησε το ενδιαφέρον μου για τις ασύρματες επικοινωνίες και τώρα διαβάζω εντατικά να δώσω για να λάβω άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη και εγώ. 
Αφού δεν έχω στην κατοχή μου κανένα μηχάνημα προς το παρόν σκέφτομαι να πάρω κάτι δικό μου και λέω να ξεκινήσω και γω με ένα πομποδέκτη χειρός.
Το ερώτημα είναι τώρα τι να πάρω? 
Έκανα μια σχετική αναζήτηση για κάτι καλύτερο από τον κινέζικο αλλά και κάτι φθηνό σχετικά, οπότε διάβασα λίγο και σε μερικά ξένα φόρουμ (ως επί το πλείστον reviews μηχανημάτων) και να μερικά μηχανήματα που έχω βάλει στο μάτι:

Baofeng UV-B5 (το φθηνότερο και ελαφρά καλύτερο από ότι διάβασα από το uv-5r)
Wouxun KG-UVD1P (αρκετά παραπάνω στην τιμή για αγορά από ελλάδα, αλλά διάβασα άκρως κολακευτικά σχόλια)
Midland CT 890 (ακόμα παραπάνω σε τιμή, αλλά φαίνεται σαν αρκετά σύχρονο μηχάνημα -έγχρωμη οθόνη, μενού κ.λ.π.)
Wouxun KG-UV8D ( το αντίστοιχο του αποπάνω σε κινέζικο με μια μείωση και στην τιμή του βέβαια)
Yaesu FT-1DE (για αυτό μάλλον δεν χρειάζονται λόγια, κορυφαίο μηχάνημα με αντίστοιχη κορυφαία τιμή). 

Κοίταζα για κάποιο φθηνό μηχάνημα Mobile (π.χ. YAESU FT-7900 αλλά προς το παρόν η διαμονή μου σε διαμέρισμα σε πρώτο όροφο πολυκατοικίας) δεν μου επιτρέπει τοποθέτηση τέτοιου μηχανήματος και κεραιών κ.λ.π.

Παναγιώτης

----------


## StefanosG

Καλως ηρθες μελοντικε συναδελφε.

Με το καλο η αδεια.

Αν παρεις φορητο να ξερεις οτι θα ειναι σχεδον αδυνατη η επικοινωνια μεσα απο το σπιτι, και η μικρη ισχυς του θα σε περιορισει στην χρηση μονο ισχυρων repeater. 
Αν βαλεις μια κεραια εστω και αυτοκινητου στο μπαλκονι σου θα ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα.

Σε αυτο το χομπι ουτως η αλλος παμε βημα βημα.

Θα την βρεις την ακρη μολις παρεις την αδεια και κανεις και καποιες φιλιες...

----------


## aboulafia2004

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες Στέφανε,
Πέρα από την άδεια (αλήθεια μετά την επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις για το πτυχίο θέλει ξεχωριστή αίτηση για άδεια? Με την άδεια εκχωρείται το διακριτικό κλήσης και όχι με το πτυχίο?) κοιτάζω να κάνω κάποια επαφή και με τον τοπικό σύλλογο εδώ αν και το μπλόγκ τους έχουν να το ενημερώσουν από πέρυσι, ώστε να έρθω σε επαφή με άλλους να μάθω ότι μπορώ, γιατί καλό το διάβασμα, αλλά σαν την ζωντανή εκπαίδευση δεν έχει.
Επίσης για κεραία σε τι θα μπορούσα να κοιτάξω? Δώσε μου κάπου να αρχίσω (έστω και με π.μ. αν δεν γίνεται εδώ).
Για την λήψη/εκπομπή  μέσα στο σπίτι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αφού όταν μου έδειχνε ο φίλος το φορητό του, στην εθνική οδό ακούγαμε διάφορους επαναλήπτες ενώ μέσα στο σπίτι στην καλύτερη είχε μόνο παράσιτα. 
Τι μεγέθη έχουν οι κεραίες αλήθεια? (στις πολυκατοικίες είναι λίγο παράξενος ο κόσμος σχετικά με το τι εγκαθιστάς, έστω και στο μπαλκόνι σου).

Παναγιώτης

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλως ηρθες μελοντικε συναδελφε.
> 
> Με το καλο η αδεια.
> 
> Αν παρεις φορητο να ξερεις οτι θα ειναι σχεδον αδυνατη η επικοινωνια μεσα απο το σπιτι, και η μικρη ισχυς του θα σε περιορισει στην χρηση μονο ισχυρων repeater. 
> Αν βαλεις μια κεραια εστω και αυτοκινητου στο μπαλκονι σου θα ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα.
> 
> Σε αυτο το χομπι ουτως η αλλος παμε βημα βημα.
> 
> Θα την βρεις την ακρη μολις παρεις την αδεια και κανεις και καποιες φιλιες...


Συμφωνώ με τα απο πάνω, πρώτα με το καλό πάρε την άδεια και μετά το μηχάνημα...θα σου είναι σχεδον άχρηστο ένα φορητό μέσα απο το σπίτι. Πάνε σε κανένα τοπικό σύλλογο, κάνε κανα δυο παρέες με αδειούχους και κέρνα τους έναν καφέ στο shack τους για να πάρεις μια γεύση (όχι καφέ)...

----------


## StefanosG

Δυστυχως Παναγιωτη δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται στην περιοχη σου.
Προσπαθησε να τους παρεις τηλεφωνο στα γραφεια του συλλογου.

Μπορεις επισης αν θελεις να γραφτεις σε αλλους συλλογους η απλα να επισκεφτεις τις σελιδες τους.

http://sv1cdy.blogspot.de/2011/01/blog-post_09.html

http://www.raag.org/homepage.asp?ITMID=2&LANG=GR

https://www.google.de/search?q=%CF%8...vJB4bBOavXlMAO

Με το που θα περασεις με επιτυχια τις εξετασεις θα παρεις και το πτυχιο και την αδεια πληρωνοντας καποια παραβολα.

Οσο για κεραιες υπαρχουν πολλες επιλογες. Πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει πρωτα να μελετησεις για τις εξετασεις και μετα θα εισαι σε θεση να κρινεις και μονος σου.
Παρε την αδεια και εδω ειμαστε για να σε βοηθησουμε....
Δεν ειμαι αρνητικος αυτη τη στιγμη αλλα θα επικοινωνουμε καλυτερα, πιθανον και εκτος αυτου του φορουμ για να μην ειμαστε εκτος θεματος  :Wink:

----------


## aboulafia2004

Επικοινώνησα με την αρμόδια δ/νση μεταφορών. 
Εξετάσεις έχουμε στις 8/04 και μου είπαν πως μετά την επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις με μια νέα αίτηση (και ένα ακόμα παράβολο -μάλλον γιαυτό γίνεται όλη η δουλειά) παίρνω το διακριτικό (ότι μου λέτε και εσείς δηλαδή).
Τώρα προσπαθώ μέσω γνωστών και φίλων να κάνω επαφή με κάποιον ραδιοερασιτέχνη από εδώ από την περιοχή να με μπάσει λίγο στο κλίμα. 
Αυτά προς το παρόν, θα τα ξαναπούμε σύντομα όταν αποκτήσω το διακριτικό μου.

Παναγιώτης

----------


## atrias

ναι από τις εξετάσεις παίρνεις μόνο πτυχίο για να το κάνεις κορνίζα
με άλλη αίτηση (και παράβολο) μετά τις εξετάσεις παίρνεις το διακριτικό σου
κάνε επαφή με σύλλογο στην περιοχή σου ώστε να πάρεις χαρτί από αυτούς και να μην χρειαστεί να δώσεις την προφορική εξέταση

----------


## sv2evs

καλη επιτυχία στο διάβασμα...υπάρχουν και Online βοηθήματα...1-2 σελίδες αν ψάξεις.

----------


## aboulafia2004

> ναι από τις εξετάσεις παίρνεις μόνο πτυχίο για να το κάνεις κορνίζα
> με άλλη αίτηση (και παράβολο) μετά τις εξετάσεις παίρνεις το διακριτικό σου
> κάνε επαφή με σύλλογο στην περιοχή σου ώστε να πάρεις χαρτί από αυτούς και να μην χρειαστεί να δώσεις την *προφορική εξέταση*


Που υπάρχει η προφορική εξέταση? δεν είδα πουθενά στις διαδικασίες του υπουργείου να αναφέρεται κάτι για προφορική εξέταση.
Ούτε απο την Δ/νση Μεταφορών μου είπαν κάτι για προφορική εξέταση.

Παναγιώτης

----------


## badweed

ως κυρια συνιστωσα το ενδιαφερον στην τεχνολογια και οχι την επικοινωνια ή την πληροφορια που κυκλοφορει μεσω αυτης , θα ηθελα να κανω μια αδιακριτη ερωτηση , "πειρατης ραδιοερασιτεχνης" υπαρχει ;

----------


## atrias

> Που υπάρχει η προφορική εξέταση? δεν είδα πουθενά στις διαδικασίες του υπουργείου να αναφέρεται κάτι για προφορική εξέταση.
> Ούτε απο την Δ/νση Μεταφορών μου είπαν κάτι για προφορική εξέταση.
> 
> Παναγιώτης


ναι φαίνεται δεν υπάρχει πλέον
έτσι ήταν όταν υπήρχε κατηγορία 1 και 2 (SV και SW)

----------


## StefanosG

Πλεον μονο SY or SV με ερωτησεις πολλαπλων επιλογων.

----------


## aboulafia2004

Επανέρχομαι θριαμβευτής! 98/100 και είμαι πλέον ουσιαστικά ένας SV3??? Και εγώ. Σε λίγο καιρό θα λάβω και το διακριτικό μου καθώς και το πτυχίο μου. Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που τα κατάφερα. 
Παναγιώτης.

----------


## atrias

συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε
σιδεροκέφαλος!

----------


## sv2evs

> Επανέρχομαι θριαμβευτής! 98/100 και είμαι πλέον ουσιαστικά ένας SV3??? Και εγώ. Σε λίγο καιρό θα λάβω και το διακριτικό μου καθώς και το πτυχίο μου. Είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που τα κατάφερα. 
> Παναγιώτης.


Συγχαρητήρια, σιδεροκέφαλος....καλές επαφές...και πάντα μέσα στο bandplan.

----------


## StefanosG

Καλα QSO !!!!!!!!!!

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andreas72

Συγχαρητήρια, σιδεροκέφαλος............  :Smile: 
( sv7dli )

----------


## sv2evs

> Συγχαρητήρια, σιδεροκέφαλος............ 
> ( sv7dli )


Σειρά με τον SV7DLM? Καλησπέρα Αντρέα.

----------


## gravis

Μπραβο σε οσους πηραν το πτυχιο τους

----------


## aboulafia2004

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 
Έχω πλέον στα χέρια μου και το πτυχίο και το διακριτικό κλήσης μου. 
Είμαι πλέον και με την βούλα ο SV3QPT. 
To πτυχίο το πήραμε, το διακριτικό επίσης και έρχεται η κρίσιμη ερώτηση, στο θέμα του πομποδέκτη τι κάνουμε?
Με τι ξεκινάμε? 
Να μείνω στην αρχική επιλογή του φορητού πομποδέκτη ή να πάρω καλύτερα ένα πομποδέκτη αυτοκινήτου (ή και κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο φθηνό βάσεως), έχοντας πάντα υπόψην το κόστος κατά νου?
Ένα dual band αυτοκινήτου είναι μια καλή επιλογή για αρχή? ή να δώσω κάτι παραπάνω για κάτι όπως το Icom 706 (mkII) ή το Yaesu 857D (897), που με την ποιο ευρεία κάλυψη συχνοτήτων θα είναι κάτι που ίσως θεωρειται καλύτερη τοποθέτηση χρημάτων σε βάθος χρόνου?  

Παναγιώτης (SV3QPT)

----------


## sv2evs

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 
> Έχω πλέον στα χέρια μου και το πτυχίο και το διακριτικό κλήσης μου. 
> Είμαι πλέον και με την βούλα ο SV3QPT. 
> To πτυχίο το πήραμε, το διακριτικό επίσης και έρχεται η κρίσιμη ερώτηση, στο θέμα του πομποδέκτη τι κάνουμε?
> Με τι ξεκινάμε? 
> Να μείνω στην αρχική επιλογή του φορητού πομποδέκτη ή να πάρω καλύτερα ένα πομποδέκτη αυτοκινήτου (ή και κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο φθηνό βάσεως), έχοντας πάντα υπόψην το κόστος κατά νου?
> Ένα dual band αυτοκινήτου είναι μια καλή επιλογή για αρχή? ή να δώσω κάτι παραπάνω για κάτι όπως το Icom 706 (mkII) ή το Yaesu 857D (897), που με την ποιο ευρεία κάλυψη συχνοτήτων θα είναι κάτι που ίσως θεωρειται καλύτερη τοποθέτηση χρημάτων σε βάθος χρόνου?  
> 
> Παναγιώτης (SV3QPT)


Σιδεροκέφαλος Παναγιώτη. Όλοι κάνουμε ότι μπορούμε ειδικά στην αρχή. Το ιδανικό είναι πομποδέκτης v/u στο σπίτι με εξωτερική κεραία. Το φορητό μπορείς να το πάρεις και μαζί σου, αλλά συνήθως τα εως 5w με ρεύμα που δίνουν τα περισσότερα δεν αρκεί για simplex επικοινωνίες ή για μακρινούς επαναλήπτες. Αν μπορείς να συνδιάσεις mobile και φορητό μαζί νομίζω v/u έχεις καλυφθεί. Αν το επιτρέπει το πορτοφόλι σου για κάποιο βραχέο και v/u ακόμα καλύτερα. Θα έλεγε να πας σε κάτι πιο καινούργιο όμως π.χ Icom 7000 ή ακόμα καλύτερα το 7100...Πιο ακριβά μοντέλα αλλά σαφώς καλύτερα και με καλύτερα φίλτρα απο το yaesu ή το πιο παλιό icom. Επίσης με κάποιο μηχάνημα που τα καλύπτει όλα, σαφώς είσαι πιο 'άνετος' σε βάθος χρόνου όπου και δεν θα χρειαστείς μηχανήματα αλλά κεραίες.

υ.γ το ξεχωριστό hf και v/u είναι το καλύτερο για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους.

----------


## gravis

Εγω θα ελεγα πηγαινε σε ενα βραχεο, εστω και μεταχειρισμενο, οποια μαρκα και μοντελο θελεις. Ολη η μαγεια του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου ειναι στα βραχεα .

----------


## StefanosG

Καλως ηρθες στην παρέα Παναγιώτη.

Και εγω ξεκίνησα δειλα με ενα φορητό αλλά αμέσως πήρα ενα φορητό αυτοκινήτου Kenwood d710 και το έκανα βάσης στο shack. Δυστυχώς δεν βγάζουν πλέον οι εταιρείες μόνο v/u βάσης (βλέπε Icom 910).
Εαν διαθέτεις 200 - 250 ΕΥΡΩ θα βρεις μεταχειρισμένα σε πολλές σελίδες στο Facebook αλλά και σε σχετικά φορουμ. Πολύ καλή πηγή μεταχειρισμένων είναι και :

http://www.raag.org/newslist.asp?ITMID=5&LANG=GR
http://www.meimaris.gr/ads.html
http://www.metaxeirismenos.gr/catego...keys=26&page=0

Εγω προτιμω ξεχωριστο HF απο V/U γιατι μπορω να μιλαω ταυτοχρονα χωρις μπερδεματα. Δεν εχω σε εκτιμηση το Kenwood 2000 για πολλούς λόγους (δέκτης βραχέων, φίλτρα κτλ.)
Βέβαια ο καθένας μας πράτει ανάλογα και με την τσέπη του. Πιθανόν για αρχή ενα μηχάνημα να τα έχει όλα να είναι η οικονομικότερη επιλογή.

Σήμερα έχω καταλήξει σε Icom 910 και Kenwood TS 570D ( το οποίο θα αντικαταστήσω με ένα ICOM 7300).

73 de SV4MZU / 1

----------


## sv2evs

ότι μπορείς να δώσεις για να κάνεις το χόμπυ σου είναι αρκετό....αν μπορείς να έχεις ξεχωριστά μηχανήματα, είναι το ιδανικό...χθες έπαιζα με ένα icom 7800 στο shack ενός φίλου....απλά άπαιχτο.

----------


## andykar

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. 
> Έχω πλέον στα χέρια μου και το πτυχίο και το διακριτικό κλήσης μου. 
> Είμαι πλέον και με την βούλα ο SV3QPT. 
> To πτυχίο το πήραμε, το διακριτικό επίσης και έρχεται η κρίσιμη ερώτηση, στο θέμα του πομποδέκτη τι κάνουμε?
> Με τι ξεκινάμε? 
> Να μείνω στην αρχική επιλογή του φορητού πομποδέκτη ή να πάρω καλύτερα ένα πομποδέκτη αυτοκινήτου (ή και κάποιο μεταχειρισμένο φθηνό βάσεως), έχοντας πάντα υπόψην το κόστος κατά νου?
> Ένα dual band αυτοκινήτου είναι μια καλή επιλογή για αρχή? ή να δώσω κάτι παραπάνω για κάτι όπως το Icom 706 (mkII) ή το Yaesu 857D (897), που με την ποιο ευρεία κάλυψη συχνοτήτων θα είναι κάτι που ίσως θεωρειται καλύτερη τοποθέτηση χρημάτων σε βάθος χρόνου?  
> 
> Παναγιώτης (SV3QPT)


μπράβο ρε φίλε.... σιδεροκέφαλος...
de SV1LHP

----------


## atrias

λοχία εσύ!?
με το χάρτη επαναληπτών!?
θαυμάσια δουλειά! :One thumb up:

----------


## gravis

> ότι μπορείς να δώσεις για να κάνεις το χόμπυ σου είναι αρκετό....αν μπορείς να έχεις ξεχωριστά μηχανήματα, είναι το ιδανικό...χθες έπαιζα με ένα icom 7800 στο shack ενός φίλου....απλά άπαιχτο.


Αυτο εχει 10.000 ευρω περιπου! !

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν ξέρω αν το πήρε καινούργιο ο συνάδελφος, απλά όμως το μηχάνημα έχει άλλη αίσθηση...πρώτα πρώτα στον ήχο του.

----------


## StefanosG

Οποιος μπορει να διαθεσει χρηματα σιγουρα κατι σαν το 7800 ειναι καταπληκτικο.

Εγω παντως θα παω για το 7300.

----------


## sv2evs

Και το IC-7300 φαίνεται καλό μηχάνημα...οι κριτικές νομίζω είναι νωρίς για να δείξουν τι είναι το μηχάνημα.

----------


## sv2evs

Πουλάω μια LZ-AV5B κάθετη κεραία, 140€+μεταφορικά. Αν ενδιαφέρει κάποιον, είμαι θεσ/νίκη.

----------


## gravis

Καλο μηχανημα ειναι επισης το Kenwood TS-990  :Embarassed:

----------


## ubi

Χαιρετώ και εγώ την παρέα,

υποψήφιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης αυτές  τις μέρες.
Δίνουμε εξετάσεις σε 1 μήνα.

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει το πρόγραμμα εξάσκησης των εξετάσεων online..??
Γιατί σε windows 8 και μετά δεν το τρέχει..

- - - Updated - - -

Άκυρο παιδιά το βρήκα.
Εδώ το λινκ.
http://www.artinoi.gr/cgi-bin/forumV2/sv.pl

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, αυτή είναι η σελίδα...καλή επιτυχία...

----------


## StefanosG

Καλη επιτυχία !!! :Clap:

----------


## atrias

ξέρει κανείς κάποια σελίδα να δω αγγελίες για μεταχειρισμένο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εξοπλισμό;

όποια βρήκα από google είναι εγκαταλειμμένη

----------


## ubi

> ξέρει κανείς κάποια σελίδα να δω αγγελίες για μεταχειρισμένο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό εξοπλισμό;
> 
> όποια βρήκα από google είναι εγκαταλειμμένη


Ρίξε μια ματιά στο car.gr... έχει κάποια πρόσφατα.

----------


## sv2evs

Metaxeirismenos.gr έχει επισης κάποιες.

----------


## atrias

ευχαριστώ

πέτυχα κι αυτό
http://www.radiostore.gr/
που έχει κάποιες πρόσφατες αλλά κάποιες που είναι παλιότερες μάλλον δε τις αφαιρεί γιατί έχει αγγελίες ανοιχτές από διετία
οπότε δε ξέρεις που αξίζει να πάρεις τηλέφωνο και που όχι

----------


## StefanosG

http://www.raag.org/newslist.asp?ITMID=5&LANG=GR
http://www.meimaris.gr/ads.html
http://www.metaxeirismenos.gr/catego...keys=26&page=0

Επισης υπαρχουν αρκετα στο facebook

https://www.facebook.com/groups/532897640149943/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/280283865460559/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/756790734390602/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/hamradiosales/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/924167100930147/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1427389824172814/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1425927934287436/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/radiocy/

----------


## gravis

το περιοδικο 5-9report εκλεισε και επισημα

----------


## atrias

> http://www.raag.org/newslist.asp?ITMID=5&LANG=GR
> http://www.meimaris.gr/ads.html
> http://metaxeirismenos.gr/index.php?...6&uid=0&page=0
> 
> Επισης υπαρχουν αρκετα στο facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/532897640149943/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/280283865460559/
> ...


thnk u!

----------


## sv2evs

> το περιοδικο 5-9report εκλεισε και επισημα


 :Sad:  :Sad: 
 :Sad: 
 :Sad: 
 :Sad: 
 :Sad: 

Κρίμα !!!

----------


## atrias

> Επισης υπαρχουν αρκετα στο facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/532897640149943/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/280283865460559/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/756790734390602/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/hamradiosales/
> ...


επειδή ανήκω στους "απολίτιστους" που δεν έχουν facebook αγκάρεψα ένα φίλο με σχετικό λογαριασμό να μου πει για τις πρώτες από τις παραπάνω σελίδες αλλά μου είπε ότι πρέπει να γίνεις και μέλος του κάθε group για να σου επιτρέψουν να δεις τις αγγελίες!

μπορείς φίλε StefanosG (ή κάποιος άλλος αν είναι μέλος) να μου πεις αν σε γενικές γραμμές οι αγγελίες που περιλαμβάνονται στα κλειστά group είναι οι ίδιες με αυτές στα ανοιχτά; (μη κάνω τσάμπα πατέντες για να μπορέσω απλά να δω καμιά αγγελία!)

----------


## sv2evs

έχει κάποιες που δεν υπάρχουν αλλού, δυστηχώς θα πρέπει να μπεις στο γκρουπ με κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## StefanosG

> έχει κάποιες που δεν υπάρχουν αλλού, δυστηχώς θα πρέπει να μπεις στο γκρουπ με κάποιο τρόπο.


Ακριβως ετσι ειναι δυστυχως...

----------


## atrias

μάλιστα, θα δω τι θα κάνω λοιπόν
σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## gravis

Nέο νομικό πλαίσιο λειτουργίας των ραδιοτηλεφώνων Citizens Band στην Ελλάδα υπεγράφη από τον αρμόδιο Υπουργό Κο Νίκο Παππά.
Αναμένουμε το ΦΕΚ

----------


## sv2evs

Γεια να δούμε,τι θα δούμε...δεν εχω cb,είχα για χρόνια...

----------


## gravis

Ευκαιρία να βγάλουμε και εδω μια άδεια, ενδιαφέρον θα έχει. Αρχιζει και παιρνει τα πανω της

----------


## atrias

ναι αρκετή αναφορά γίνεται τελευταία για τα CB
θέλουν άδεια;
νομίζω μόνο το μηχάνημα δηλώνεις όταν το αγοράσεις

----------


## gravis

> ναι αρκετή αναφορά γίνεται τελευταία για τα CB
> θέλουν άδεια;
> νομίζω μόνο το μηχάνημα δηλώνεις όταν το αγοράσεις


Με την νεα νομοθεσία παύει να δηλώνεις τα μηχανήματα, και παίρνεις άδεια σαν χρήστης. Θα επιτρέπεται και το SSB. Θα παίρνουμε και call sign, και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα επιτρέπεται και Βάση, πέρα απο portable & Mobile

----------


## sv2evs

Αν επιτραπούν επιτέλους σε βάσεις, αυτό θα είναι μεγάλο βήμα...

----------


## gravis

ΦΕΚ 262Β 3/2/2017



Κανονισμό λειτουργίας σταθμών ασυρμάτου ζώνης συχνοτήτων πολιτών (CB).

Από τις 3/2/2017 ο κάθε Έλληνας Πολίτης είναι σε θέση να αγοράσει, εγκαταστήσει και λειτουργήσει ελεύθερα, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΒΟΛΑ ραδιοτηλέφωνα C.B. με διαμορφώσεις AM/FM/SSB και ισχύ 4/4/12 Watt, φορητά, αυτοκινήτου και βάσεως.

Με γειά μας!

- - - Updated - - -

Να προσθέσω οτι η πολιτεία δεν θα παραχωρεί call signs, ως call sign θα μπορεί ο καθένας να εχει το όνομα του, η το επιθετο του , η την περιοχή του , ή στοιχεία απο την περιοχή του. Οι παλιοι cb-ers που ειχαν παρει call signs θα μπορουν να τα χρησιμοποιούν ως έχει, επίσης ο συλλογος CB θα εχει την δυνατότητα να μοιράζει call-signs στα μέλη του, κατι που απο οτι φαινεται θα το κάνει ο προεδρος του σωματείου.

----------


## atrias

το να μην υπάρχουν call signs πως το βλέπετε;
πιστεύετε είναι καλό;
σαν smokey and the bandit θα είναι η φάση!  :Razz:

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν παραχωρεί η πολιτεία callsign ; Ωχ....ωχ....

----------


## gravis

το θετικο ειναι οτι ειμαστε ολοι εν δυνάμει cb-ers , χωρις αδειες, παραβολα κλπ, κατι σαν PMR

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, απλά χωρίς χαρακτηριστικά κλήσεων...γίνεται λίγο ψιλο-χαμός...τουλάχιστον με τις τυπικές άδειες είχες και μια ψιλο ελεγχόμενη κατάσταση. Τώρα και σε βάσεις ελεύθερα ποιός θα κάνει έλεγχο ;

υ.γ καλό μεν για το cb, θα μπορεί να αγοράσει ο καθένας...αλλά 40 κανάλια δεν φτάνουν (νόμιμα), σίγουρα θα γίνει χαμός.

----------


## atrias

μπα δε νομίζω να γίνει τόσο χαμός
ο κόσμος έχει πλέον φύγει από αυτά
παλιά που δεν υπήρχαν κινητά και ιντερνετ ήταν πιο μαγικό σαν χόμπυ
νομίζω γι' αυτό πλέον το έδωσαν έτσι χύμα

----------


## sv2evs

Έτσι νομίζω και εγώ, αλλά αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ χύμα γιατί εφόσον δεν θα έχει άδεια ο καθένας, θα βάζει 2 κεραίες και θα λέει σε όλους ότι έχει cb...άντε να βγάλεις άκρη μετά. Καχυποψίες, αλλά θα τρέχουν όλοι να κάνουν καταγγελίες. Είδωμεν...μπορεί και τίποτα απο αυτά να μην συμβεί.

----------


## gravis

> Έτσι νομίζω και εγώ, αλλά αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ χύμα γιατί εφόσον δεν θα έχει άδεια ο καθένας, θα βάζει 2 κεραίες και θα λέει σε όλους ότι έχει cb...άντε να βγάλεις άκρη μετά. Καχυποψίες, αλλά θα τρέχουν όλοι να κάνουν καταγγελίες. Είδωμεν...μπορεί και τίποτα απο αυτά να μην συμβεί.


Η ελληνική νομοθεσία εχει πλεον εναρμονιστεί με την ευρωπαική. Εδω και χρονια ετσι "χυμα" ηταν το cb στην ευρωπη. Μονο στην Ελλαδα ηταν σε καθεστώς ειδικού ραδιοδικτύου. Μην ξεχνάτε ειναι για προσωπική χρήση και δεν θα πρεπει να χρειαζεται αδειες και αλλα.
Καταγγελίες δεν νομιζω οτι θα υπάρχουν. Ισα ισα. Αν σκεφτείτε ποσοι κυνηγοι, ψαράδες , νταλικιαρηδες και δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο, χρησιμοποιουσαν τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες συχνοτητες και γινοταν το μπαχαλο και φυσικα δεν άνοιγε ρουθουνι, τωρα πολυ απλα μπορουν να μετακινηθουν στα CB ωστε και εμεις να ησυχάσουμε και αυτοι θα ειναι νομιμοι.

Επίσης να τονισω οτι απαγορευονται οι κατευθυντικες κεραιες με εξαίρεση σε συλλογους.

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν νομίζω ο κυνηγός/ψαράς να αφήσει το παράνομο vhf/uhf και να πάει σε cb...μακάρι, αλλά δεν το νομίζω. Υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά παράνομα δίκτυα/επαναλήπτες/λινκ εκτός των νόμιμων συχνοτήτων. 

Πάντως μάλλον αυτό θα κάνει καλό στο cb....ειδικά για τις βάσεις που όλοι τις έβλεπαν με μισό μάτι.

----------


## gravis

> Δεν νομίζω ο κυνηγός/ψαράς να αφήσει το παράνομο vhf/uhf και να πάει σε cb...μακάρι, αλλά δεν το νομίζω. Υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά παράνομα δίκτυα/επαναλήπτες/λινκ εκτός των νόμιμων συχνοτήτων. 
> 
> Πάντως μάλλον αυτό θα κάνει καλό στο cb....ειδικά για τις βάσεις που όλοι τις έβλεπαν με μισό μάτι.


Μια σωστή ενημέρωση χρειάζεται σε συλλόγους κυνηγών , σε καταστηματάρχες κλπ, και νομιζω σιγα σιγα θα μετακινηθουν σε CB. Με δέλεαρ μονο την νομιμότητα και το χαμηλότερο κόστος απο ενα VHF/UHF  νομιζω θα πιάσει

----------


## sv2evs

Συμφωνώ για τη νομιμότητα αν και δεν ειναι λίγοι αυτοί που εχουν κεραίες για άλλες συχνότητες και σε τρίτους λένε cb οταν τους ρωτούν.

----------


## gravis

> Συμφωνώ για τη νομιμότητα αν και δεν ειναι λίγοι αυτοί που εχουν κεραίες για άλλες συχνότητες και σε τρίτους λένε cb οταν τους ρωτούν.


Γενικά στην Ελλάδα όσοι φυσικά δεν κατέχουν το αντικείμενο ,και είναι πολλοί αυτοί, το κάθε τι ασύρματο το λένε CB. Δεν ξερω γιατι επικράτησε ετσι. Τις προάλες μια νεαρή αστυνομικός αναφερόταν στο VHF της ως CB. Καλά δεν τους μαθαίνουν τιποτα εκει περα? Επίσης PMR ειχε ο άλλος , CB το έλεγε.

----------


## sv2evs

Το να το λέει αστυνομικός είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο, υποτίθεται ότι κάνουν και μαθήματα πάνω σε αυτά. Τα pmr επειδή είναι άνευ άδειας, μπορεί να τα λέει ο καθένας όπως θέλει, αλλά οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν καν τι αγοράζουν.

----------


## kourampies

Λόγω δουλειάς με τα FM ραδιόφωνα αγόρασα ένα δέκτη συμβατό με SDR. Μια ενδιαφέρουσα "παρενέργεια" είναι ότι μπορώ να πιάσω και συχνότητες από 500KHz ως 2GHz περίπου.

Ποιο είναι το νομικό καθεστώς όσον αφορά τη λήψη; Λόγω SDR η λήψη ισοδυναμεί και σκανάρισμα όλων των συχνοτήτων/εκπομπών. Προφανώς αν κάνω μόνο λήψη, όποιο και να είναι το καθεστώς δεν μπορώ να εντοπιστώ κάπως, σωστά;

Επίσης, γιατί όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες έχουν τόσα νεύρα;  :Razz:  Ψάχνοντας σε σχετικά blogs για συχνότητες και άλλες πληροφορίες, έπαθα πλάκα με το πόσο μίσος υπάρχει για τους μη "πτυχιούχους", και πόσο ζήλο δείχνουν για πράγματα που εμένα (ως μη γνώστη μου) μου φαίνονται αστεία.

----------


## sv2evs

Κάπου εχω διαβάσει οτι υπαρχει η 'άδεια ράδιο λήπτη ' ψάξε το λιγο.

Οχι όπου και αν κανεις λήψη δεν μπορεις να εντοπίστεις ειναι μόνο λήψη. Το να ψάχνεις για συχνότητες πχ αστυνομία απλα δεν ειναι στα 'νομιμα' πλαίσια αφού θεωρητικά δεν επιτρέπεται η ακρόαση απο τους κοινούς πολίτες.θεωρτηικα πάντα γιατι πολλοί δεκτές ακούνε πλέον παντού.ποιος διαχωρίζει τι,αλλο θέμα.

----------


## kourampies

> Κάπου εχω διαβάσει οτι υπαρχει η 'άδεια ράδιο λήπτη ' ψάξε το λιγο.
> 
> Οχι όπου και αν κανεις λήψη δεν μπορεις να εντοπίστεις ειναι μόνο λήψη. Το να ψάχνεις για συχνότητες πχ αστυνομία απλα δεν ειναι στα 'νομιμα' πλαίσια αφού θεωρητικά δεν επιτρέπεται η ακρόαση απο τους κοινούς πολίτες.θεωρτηικα πάντα γιατι πολλοί δεκτές ακούνε πλέον παντού.ποιος διαχωρίζει τι,αλλο θέμα.


Έχει προχωρήσει υπερβολικά η τεχνολογία μέσα σε ελάχιστο καιρό, μέχρι και unencrypted tetra μπορείς να ακούσεις πλέον με ένα dongle των 5 ευρώ. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες!

----------


## sv2evs

Παρακαλώ, καλές ακροάσεις...και γιατί όχι αργότερα και εκπομπές με ένα πτυχίο ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## jankos

Χαιρετισμούς από SV0ER / DJ0UN  Πόρτο Ράφτη ..
Υπάρχει κανένας άλλος στο Πόρτο Ράφτη ??

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα SV0ER....για να δούμε υπάρχει κάποιος ;

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα,

Σε σχέση με το ic-7000 και τις ασφάλειες τους...γενικά αυτό το θέμα με την ισχύ, ξέρετε καμιά καλή λυση ;

----------


## atrias

κάνε join σε αυτό το yahoo group

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ic7000/info

έχει πολύ υλικό για IC-7000

----------


## sv2evs

Χαχα,το αστείο είναι ότι είμαι μέλος...αλλά δεν το σκέφτηκα...ευχαριστώ. 73

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έχω αρχίσει να ψάχνομαι για αγορά φορητού πομποδέκτη dual band UHF/VHF.

Θέλω να μου πει όποιος γνωρίζει ποια είναι η χώρα κατασκευής και προέλευσης των πομποδεκτών TYT. Έψαξα στην σελίδα τους και είδα οτι είναι από Ολλανδία αλλά αναφέρει και κάπου αλλού για Αμερικάνικη εταιρεία. Θεωρείται καλή μάρκα;

Γενικά ποιές μάρκες θεωρείτε οτι είναι σχετικά καλές; Έχω ακούσει οτι κορυφαίες είναι οι Yuasa, Kenwood και Icom, αλλά από οτι βλέπω είναι πολύ ακριβά μηχανήματα για dual band. Έχω ακούσει και για κάτι Baofeng αλλά αμφιβάλλω για την ποιότητά τους.

Επίσης βλέπω σε πολλούς πομποδέκτες οτι έχουν ένα καλώδιο usb για σύνδεση σε Η/Υ, αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος ακριβώς με αυτό.

Και κάτι τελευταίο, μου είπε κάποιος οτι τα καταστήματα που θα αγοράσεις πομποδέκτη ζητάνε ταυτότητα και να δούνε την άδεια, ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Εννοείται πως έχω πάρει άδεια.

----------


## kourampies

Απορία, με το διακριτικό μπορεί κάποιος να βρει τα στοιχεία σου, ή μόνο η αστυνομία/ΕΕΤΤ/οποιοσδήποτε αρμόδιος;

Μου φαίνεται ότι οι περισσότεροι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δίνουν οικειοθελώς τα στοιχεία τους για όλη τη φάση με τις κάρτες κτλ, εμένα δε με ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο και σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να δημοσιοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία μου.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Απορία, με το διακριτικό μπορεί κάποιος να βρει τα στοιχεία σου, ή μόνο η αστυνομία/ΕΕΤΤ/οποιοσδήποτε αρμόδιος;
> 
> Μου φαίνεται ότι οι περισσότεροι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δίνουν οικειοθελώς τα στοιχεία τους για όλη τη φάση με τις κάρτες κτλ, εμένα δε με ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο και σε καμία περίπτωση δε θέλω να δημοσιοποιηθούν τα στοιχεία μου.


Μπορούν να σε βρούν μόνο οι αρχές και οι αρμόδιοι από τα αρχεία της περιφέρειας αν και εφόσον σε καταγγείλει κάποιος ή σου κάνει μήνυση. 

Αυτό που λες με την οικειοθελή παραχώρηση στοιχείων και τις κάρτες δεν το κατάλαβα, στην περιφέρεια δίνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς τα στοιχεία σου εκτός κι αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι άλλο.

----------


## kourampies

> Μπορούν να σε βρούν μόνο οι αρχές και οι αρμόδιοι από τα αρχεία της περιφέρειας αν και εφόσον σε καταγγείλει κάποιος ή σου κάνει μήνυση. 
> 
> Αυτό που λες με την οικειοθελή παραχώρηση στοιχείων και τις κάρτες δεν το κατάλαβα, στην περιφέρεια δίνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς τα στοιχεία σου εκτός κι αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι άλλο.


Αναφέρομαι στα διάφορα site όπου ψάχνεις με το διακριτικό και σου βγάζει στοιχεία, ονοματεπώνυμο, μέχρι και διεύθυνση σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Δεν έχω υπόψη μου καμιά τέτοια ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## sv2evs

Λοιπόν, εφόσον έχεις διακριτικό και έχεις πετύχει στις εξετάσεις καλώς ήρθες στην μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική 'οικογένεια':

1. Υπάρχουν μηχανήματα για ότι σηκώνει το πορτοφόλι σου...απο πολύ φθηνά μέχρι πολύ ακριβά...τα κινέζικα τύπου baofeng,tyt κ.τ.λ εκπέμπουν/λαμβάνουν αλλά υστερούν σε λειτουργίες των άλλων πιο ακριβών μηχανημάτων.
2. Αξιόπιστες μάρκες σίγουρα είναι τα Kenwood/Yaesu/Icom που είναι τα πιο ακριβά...για τα κινέζικα δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω καθώς έχω μόνο ένα κινέζικο τύπου φορητό το Albrecht που είναι κινέζικο με άλλο όνομα...κακής ποιότητας ακόμα και αν το συγκρίνω με το πρώτο kenwood th-28 που είχα όταν πήρα την άδεια.
3.Τα καλώδια usb είναι κυρίως για την διαχείριση των συχνότήτων/μνημών απο τον υπολογιστή για να μην περνάς τις συχνότητες με το χέρι καθώς στα κινέζικά απλά μπορεί να σου σπάσει έτσι απλά τα νεύρα στις πρώτες 10 μνήμες που θα βάλεις
4. Στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά απο ότι ξέρω δεν ζητούσαν μέχρι πρόσφατα σχετικά...εφόσόν δηστυχώς αγοράζουν ακόμα και κυνηγοί τέτοια μηχανήματα χωρίς άδειες δηστυχώς...τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αυτό για τους νόμιμους θα είναι κάτι υπερ-θετικό γιατί θα μειωθούν οι παράνομοι. 

73

edit: όσο για τα στοιχεία σου τα έχουν μόνο κρατικές υπηρεσίες εφόσον υπάρχει η αρμοδιότητα...στις σελίδες τύπου qrz.com κ.τ.λ τα δίνεις εσύ οικιοθελώς...εκτός και αν τα περάσει κάποιος άλλος 'για εσένα' αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να σε γνωρίζει πολύ προσωπικά για να ξέρει ονοματεπώνυμο διεύθυνση κ.τ.λ.

----------


## kourampies

Ρωτάω για το qrz.com γιατί κάθε διακριτικό που έχω ακούσει μέχρι στιγμής με μια αναζήτηση κατευθείαν βρήκα όλα τα στοιχεία, καθώς και βλέπω ότι όλοι τα συνδυάζουν και με ανοιχτά FB, οπότε με το που ακούσεις ένα διακριτικό ξέρεις αυτόματα όνομα, διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, φυσιογνωμία, αυτοκίνητο, κτλ κτλ, το οποίο είναι τρομακτικό.

Το Δεκέμβρη εξετάσεις και διακριτικό καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων.

Επειδή σκοπεύω να λαμβάνω σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με SDR, θα πάρω απλά ένα Baofeng UV-5R για τις ελάχιστες φορές που ίσως μιλήσω. Δεν με απασχολεί τι κάνουν εδώ τα καταστήματα, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το πάρω από κίνα για να εντάξω κάθε πιθανό αξεσουάρ στην τιμή που θα το έπαιρνα σκέτο στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Λοιπόν, εφόσον έχεις διακριτικό και έχεις πετύχει στις εξετάσεις καλώς ήρθες στην μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική 'οικογένεια':
> 
> 1. Υπάρχουν μηχανήματα για ότι σηκώνει το πορτοφόλι σου...απο πολύ φθηνά μέχρι πολύ ακριβά...τα κινέζικα τύπου baofeng,tyt κ.τ.λ εκπέμπουν/λαμβάνουν αλλά υστερούν σε λειτουργίες των άλλων πιο ακριβών μηχανημάτων.
> 2. Αξιόπιστες μάρκες σίγουρα είναι τα Kenwood/Yaesu/Icom που είναι τα πιο ακριβά...για τα κινέζικα δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω καθώς έχω μόνο ένα κινέζικο τύπου φορητό το Albrecht που είναι κινέζικο με άλλο όνομα...κακής ποιότητας ακόμα και αν το συγκρίνω με το πρώτο kenwood th-28 που είχα όταν πήρα την άδεια.
> 3.Τα καλώδια usb είναι κυρίως για την διαχείριση των συχνότήτων/μνημών απο τον υπολογιστή για να μην περνάς τις συχνότητες με το χέρι καθώς στα κινέζικά απλά μπορεί να σου σπάσει έτσι απλά τα νεύρα στις πρώτες 10 μνήμες που θα βάλεις
> 4. Στα περισσότερα μαγαζιά απο ότι ξέρω δεν ζητούσαν μέχρι πρόσφατα σχετικά...εφόσόν δηστυχώς αγοράζουν ακόμα και κυνηγοί τέτοια μηχανήματα χωρίς άδειες δηστυχώς...τώρα αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αυτό για τους νόμιμους θα είναι κάτι υπερ-θετικό γιατί θα μειωθούν οι παράνομοι.


Γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ ισχύος εκπομπής 8W και 10W, γενικά μέχρι πόση απόσταση μπορεί να φτάσει η εκπομπή σήματος τέτοιας ισχύος; Γνωρίζω οτι παίζει ρόλο το μέρος αν υπάρχουν εμπόδια κτλ, εγώ είμαι σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή εντός οικίας φυσικά. Είμαι μεταξύ πομποδεκτών recent (10W) και intek (8W). Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση που ορισμένοι πομποδέκτες λ.χ της ΤΥΤ έχει πεδίο συχνοτήτων μέχρι 500 κάτι MHz, ενώ άλλοι είναι αυστηρά στα όρια που επιτρέπει ο νόμος, θα μου πεις εφόσον απαγορεύεται να εκπέμψεις πέρα από αυτά τα όρια, τζάμπα έχουνε μεγαλύτερο όριο συχνοτήτων ορισμένοι πομποδέκτες, πιθανόν είναι μόνο για ακρόαση.

----------


## sv2evs

> Ρωτάω για το qrz.com γιατί κάθε διακριτικό που έχω ακούσει μέχρι στιγμής με μια αναζήτηση κατευθείαν βρήκα όλα τα στοιχεία, καθώς και βλέπω ότι όλοι τα συνδυάζουν και με ανοιχτά FB, οπότε με το που ακούσεις ένα διακριτικό ξέρεις αυτόματα όνομα, διεύθυνση, τηλέφωνο, φυσιογνωμία, αυτοκίνητο, κτλ κτλ, το οποίο είναι τρομακτικό.
> 
> Το Δεκέμβρη εξετάσεις και διακριτικό καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων.
> 
> Επειδή σκοπεύω να λαμβάνω σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με SDR, θα πάρω απλά ένα Baofeng UV-5R για τις ελάχιστες φορές που ίσως μιλήσω. Δεν με απασχολεί τι κάνουν εδώ τα καταστήματα, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα το πάρω από κίνα για να εντάξω κάθε πιθανό αξεσουάρ στην τιμή που θα το έπαιρνα σκέτο στην Ελλάδα.


Αν έχεις κινητό, ξέρουν τα πάντα για εσένα ήδη και εδώ στην Ελλάδα, το να έχεις τις πληροφορίες σου διαθέσιμες για να σε 'βρουν' οι άλλοι ραδιοερασιτέχνες....είναι απόφαση του καθένα...όσο απόφαση σου θα ήταν να κολλήσεις ένα χαρτί στο αμάξι σου ή επάνω σου που να έχει τα στοιχεία σου. Μερικοί θα ασχοληθούν, οι περισσότεροι θα αδιαφορήσουν. 

Το sdr είναι πολύ καλό, αρκεί φυσικά να έχεις μια σωστή κεραία για να ακούσεις. το πρώτο και βασικότερο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Γνωρίζεις αν υπάρχει κάποια σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ ισχύος εκπομπής 8W και 10W, γενικά μέχρι πόση απόσταση μπορεί να φτάσει η εκπομπή σήματος τέτοιας ισχύος; Γνωρίζω οτι παίζει ρόλο το μέρος αν υπάρχουν εμπόδια κτλ, εγώ είμαι σε πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή εντός οικίας φυσικά. Είμαι μεταξύ πομποδεκτών recent (10W) και intek (8W). Επίσης μου κάνει εντύπωση που ορισμένοι πομποδέκτες λ.χ της ΤΥΤ έχει πεδίο συχνοτήτων μέχρι 500 κάτι MHz, ενώ άλλοι είναι αυστηρά στα όρια που επιτρέπει ο νόμος, θα μου πεις εφόσον απαγορεύεται να εκπέμψεις πέρα από αυτά τα όρια, τζάμπα έχουνε μεγαλύτερο όριο συχνοτήτων ορισμένοι πομποδέκτες, πιθανόν είναι μόνο για ακρόαση.


ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ! Το νούμερο ένα είναι η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ! Όχι τα 8 με τα 10 watt δεν έχουν διαφορά και ειδικά αν το φορητό δεν συνδέεται άμεσα με το ρεύμα για να τροφοδοτείται από αυτό και παίζει με την μπαταρία...τα 10w και τα 8 δεν θα κρατήσουν ούτε για 5 πατήματα....Οπότε, ΚΕΡΑΙΑ και μια καλή κάθοδο αν έχεις πολλά μέτρα απο αυτή (πάνω απο 15). Αν σου αρέσει να ακούς συχνότητες και να έχεις το φορητό να ψάχνει όλη μέρα...ναι, έχει σημασία...αν όχι, το αφήνεις...γιατί ΧΩΡΙΣ κεραία δεν θα ακούσει ούτε στους 500, ούτε στους 1000...Γενικά δηλαδή, αν θέλεις μόνο να ακους παίρνεις έναν σωστό δέκτη που κάνει και πιο καλή δουλειά με όλες τις διαμορφώσεις ssb κ.τ.λ για να ακους αυτά που θέλεις...τα φορητά vhf άντε να ακούσουν fm/ράδιο...άντε και να ακούσεις και καμιά εταιρία σκυροδέματος κοντά σου...μετά χάνεις πολλά...

υ.γ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ το νούμερο ένα !

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τώρα με έβαλες σε σκέψεις να σε ρωτήσω περισσότερα πράγματα.

Οι φορητοί πομποδέκτες έχουνε καλώδιο για να παίρνουν απευθείας τροφοδοσία από το δίκτυο του ηλεκτρικού; Ή μήπως εννοείς να είναι αφημένος ο πομποδέκτης επάνω στην βάση του η οποία φορτίζει την μπαταρία και έτσι ουσιαστικά σαν να παίρνει ρεύμα από την πρίζα;

Για τις κεραίες, να επιλέξω κάποια καλύτερη πέραν από αυτή που έχει το μηχάνημα;

----------


## sv2evs

Οι παλιότεροι είχαν, οι νεώτεροι έχουν μόνο βάση φόρτισης την οποία μπορείς να έχεις μεν συνέχεια στο ρεύμα αλλά δεν μπορείς προφανώς να 'μιλάς' την ώρα που φορτίζει γιατί δεν καλύπτεται ειδικά όταν μιλάς με πλήρη ισχύ.

Ναι, να επιλέξεις σίγουρα μια καλύτερη κεραία...θα έχεις καλύτερη λήψη/εκπομπή.

----------


## GeorgeVasil

Καλημερα και καλη εβδομαδα,

Μια ερώτηση σε εσάς που συμμετέχετε στο νήμα και βλέπω ότι είστε σχετικοί:

Πρόσφατα αγόρασα αυτό το KIT από ebay 433ΜΗΖ για μεταφορά κυρίως δεδομένων άσχετα αν ειναι για Drones κτλ:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3DR-Radio-Te...-/252681506224

Με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις:



α) ειμαι νομιμος? Αυτα κιτ λενε οτι ειναι νομιμα στην ευρωπη.Βρηκα αυτο http://www.eett.gr/opencms/export/si...ment/104v2.pdf

β) μπορω να αλλαξω ρυθμισεις (πχ To ΤΧ Power παει μεχρι 20) ή κεραια για να κερδίσω σε απόσταση? αυτη την στιγμη ειμαι στα 1800m Max

----------


## atrias

οι συχνότητες στα 433MHz που είναι η ISM μπάντα χρησιμοποιούνται από πολλές και διάφορες συσκευές που λειτουργούν ασύρματα
πχ τηλεκοντρόλ από γκαραζόπορτες και ασύρματοι αισθητήρες από οικιακούς μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς
λογικά αν δε σκαλίσεις τη συσκευή που πήρες θα είσαι νόμιμος (εφόσον η συσκευή έχει CE σήμανση κλπ μάλλον θα είναι νόμιμη)
το να αλλάξεις κεραία παίζει να θεωρείται "σκάλισμα" οπότε ίσως να μην είσαι νόμιμος μετά αλλά δε νομίζω να ασχοληθεί κανείς να το ψάξει αυτό  :Smile: 

edit:
τελικά δεν είναι απόλυτα νόμιμες οι συσκευές αυτές λόγω μεγάλης ισχύος 500mW

----------


## GeorgeVasil

> οι συχνότητες στα 433MHz που είναι η ISM μπάντα χρησιμοποιούνται από πολλές και διάφορες συσκευές που λειτουργούν ασύρματα
> πχ τηλεκοντρόλ από γκαραζόπορτες και ασύρματοι αισθητήρες από οικιακούς μετεωρολογικούς σταθμούς
> λογικά αν δε σκαλίσεις τη συσκευή που πήρες θα είσαι νόμιμος (εφόσον η συσκευή έχει CE σήμανση κλπ μάλλον θα είναι νόμιμη)
> το να αλλάξεις κεραία παίζει να θεωρείται "σκάλισμα" οπότε ίσως να μην είσαι νόμιμος μετά αλλά δε νομίζω να ασχοληθεί κανείς να το ψάξει αυτό 
> 
> edit:
> τελικά δεν είναι απόλυτα νόμιμες οι συσκευές αυτές λόγω μεγάλης ισχύος 500mW


Σίγουρα δεν έχουν CE, ωστόσο χρησιμοποιουνται σε αυτες τις ρυθμισεις απο αλλους χρήστες στην ευρωπη (που εχω επικοινωνια).

Επισης επειδη ειναι κινεζικο σιγα μην ειναι 500mw ...η εταιρεια που τα βγαζει , βγαζει μεχρι 100mw

Οποτε πρεπει να υπαρχει αδεια?

----------


## atrias

δε μπορείς να βγάλεις άδεια για τις συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες
είναι γενικής χρήσεως υπό συγκεκριμένες συνθήκες

----------


## sv2evs

Παιδιά, κάηκε το IC-7000 μου...πήρε φωτιά, πλακέτα, 2 τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ένα ακόμα...πίκρα...

----------


## gravis

> Παιδιά, κάηκε το IC-7000 μου...πήρε φωτιά, πλακέτα, 2 τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ένα ακόμα...πίκρα...


Στα καλα καθούμενα εγινε αυτο? η το ζόρισες?

----------


## atrias

όταν λες πήρε φωτιά το εννοείς κυριολεκτικά;

----------


## sv2evs

ήμουν στα 17m όπου συντονίζει η ground plane και έβαλα το tuner ενδιάμεσα για να πάρω μερικά watt παραπάνω για να κάνω ένα dx. Το tuner έδειχνε 20w με λίγα στάσιμα, όταν το συντόνισα και όταν πάτησα με full power έδειξε τα ίδια...μετά απλά βγήκε καπνός από μέσα, έχουν καεί τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ένα driver...

Από ότι μου είπε κάποιος συνάδελφος από το εξωτερικό, αυτό γίνεται στα tuner, να δείχνει χαμηλά στάσιμα αλλά να είσαι στην αντίθετη από την σωστή θέση του tuner και να πάνε όλα τα watt πίσω. Εκτός και αν ήταν ήδη ζορισμένα και ήταν να καούν...Πήρε φωτιά μέσα μια πλακέτα η οποία θα διορθωθεί/επισκευαστεί και θα ξαναμπεί στην θέση της.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Παιδιά, κάηκε το IC-7000 μου...πήρε φωτιά, πλακέτα, 2 τρανζίστορ εξόδου και ένα ακόμα...πίκρα...


Έψαξα να δω τι μηχάνημα έχεις, κρίμα και είναι ακριβό μηχάνημα, πόσο θα στοιχήσει τώρα η επισκευή του?

----------


## atrias

> ...αυτό γίνεται στα tuner, να δείχνει χαμηλά στάσιμα αλλά να είσαι στην αντίθετη από την σωστή θέση του tuner και να πάνε όλα τα watt πίσω.


εννοείς σύνδεσες κατα λάθος αντίστροφα τους κονέκτορες στον tuner (δλδ τον κονέκτορα της κεραίας στον ασύρματο και του ασύρματου στην κεραία);

εντάξει αφού λες όμως είναι μια πλακέτα μόνο λογικά θα φτιάχνεται σχετικά εύκολα, δεν πάει για πέταμα δλδ ευτυχώς

----------


## giwrgosth

Τα RD70HHF1 δεν έχει στην έξοδο?
Αυτός έχει πολύ καλή τιμή και όσα έχω πάρει ήταν μια χαρά! http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-RF-VHF-...gAAOSwDmBY5yrW

----------


## sv2evs

> Έψαξα να δω τι μηχάνημα έχεις, κρίμα και είναι ακριβό μηχάνημα, πόσο θα στοιχήσει τώρα η επισκευή του?


Μάλλον σχετικά φθηνά μεχρι στιγμής χωρις να αλλάξει κατι γύρω στα εκατον πενήντα ευρω...

- - - Updated - - -




> Τα RD70HHF1 δεν έχει στην έξοδο?
> Αυτός έχει πολύ καλή τιμή και όσα έχω πάρει ήταν μια χαρά! http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PCS-RF-VHF-...gAAOSwDmBY5yrW


Ναι αυτα εχει,νομιζω οτι ο τεχνικός θα χρησιμοποιήσει δικά του τελικά που τα εχει ηδη γιατι δεν γλυτωνω και πολλα ενώ θα περιμενω πολυ καιρό να έρθουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> εννοείς σύνδεσες κατα λάθος αντίστροφα τους κονέκτορες στον tuner (δλδ τον κονέκτορα της κεραίας στον ασύρματο και του ασύρματου στην κεραία);
> 
> εντάξει αφού λες όμως είναι μια πλακέτα μόνο λογικά θα φτιάχνεται σχετικά εύκολα, δεν πάει για πέταμα δλδ ευτυχώς


Οχι μια συγκεκριμένη θέση στο τιουνερ όπου το μηχανημα βλεπει χαμηλή επιστρεφόμενη ισχύ ενώ δεν ειναι σωστή η ένδειξη.

----------


## eyw

Ραδιοερασιτέχνες παντού, είμαστε εφτάψυχοι, μπράβο ρε παιδιά.
Πόσοι είναι οι διγράμματοι με SV1?
Πόσοι στέλνουν έστω και 30 χαρακτήρες το λεπτό?
Πόσοι είναι ενεργοί?
Πόσοι δεν χρωστάνε στην ΕΕΡ?
Πόσοι είναι κάτω από 50?

----------


## sv2evs

Λίγοι φαντάζομαι
Ακόμα πιο λίγοι
Λιγόοοοτεροι
Δεν ξέρω
Αρκετοί ευτυχώς...

υ.γ Ζητάω μικρό ρότορα τιμή γύρω στα 100 ευρώ (θεσ/νίκη)...Αν ξέρετε μαγαζί που έχει, στείλτε μου μήνυμα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gpolic

Καλησπέρα,

Δεν ειμαι σχετικος με το αθλημα αλλα εχω 2 PMR.  Οταν πηγαινουμε στο βουνο με την παρεα ειναι χρησιμα ειδικα αν ειναι πολλα ατομα. ή οταν εχει δυνατο αερα.
Υπαρχουν ορισμενα θεματα στις πορειες και πολλες φορες δεν υπαρχει σημα στο κινητο για πολλες ωρες. Π.χ. σε μια διασχιση σε οροπεδιο δεν υπαρχει καθολου σημα

Εαν εχω εστω και δανεικο καποιο καλυτερο φορητο μηχανημα, θα μπορω να μιλησω σε περιπτωση αναγκης ;
Υπαρχει καποια συχνοτητα για εκτακτη αναγκη και δουλευει και στο βουνο ;

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπερα gpolic. 

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορείς να έχεις ασύρματο εκτός cb ή Pmr χωρίς άδεια. Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι αν αυτό που κάνεις γίνεται συχνά και θέλεις να έχεις επικοινωνία με άλλα άτομα, να βγάλεις μια άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη όπου σε περίπτωση ανάγκης να μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποιον αναμεταδότη για να ζητήσεις βοήθεια.

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις οπουδήποτε χωρίς την νόμιμη άδεια, για παράδειγμα δεν μπορείς να βγεις με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ σε συχνότητα κάποιας υπηρεσίας (ΕΚΑΒ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο). Το μόνο νόμιμο χωρίς άδεια μέσω πλέον είναι το CB όπου φαντάζομαι το φορητό δεν θα σου δώσει και την μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια από το pmr μπορείς όμως να το έχεις στο σπίτι/αμάξι πλέον νόμιμα και ελεύθερα.

----------


## kourampies

> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να μιλήσεις οπουδήποτε χωρίς την νόμιμη άδεια, για παράδειγμα δεν μπορείς να βγεις με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ σε συχνότητα κάποιας υπηρεσίας (ΕΚΑΒ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο). Το μόνο νόμιμο χωρίς άδεια μέσω πλέον είναι το CB όπου φαντάζομαι το φορητό δεν θα σου δώσει και την μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια από το pmr μπορείς όμως να το έχεις στο σπίτι/αμάξι πλέον νόμιμα και ελεύθερα.


Δηλαδή αν πρόκειται για έκτακτη ανάγκη και ζητήσεις βοήθεια σε τέτοια συχνότητα τι θα γίνει; Αυτεπάγγελτη δίωξη;

----------


## sv2evs

Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω, απλά ξέρω ότι δεν επιτρέπεται. Για τα περαιτέρω νομίζω η μόνη νόμιμη αρχή να απαντήσει είναι η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ

υ.γ ακόμα και να επιτρέπεται για κάποιον λόγο ή με κάποιον τρόπο πως είναι δυνατόν να ξέρεις τις συχνότητες των εκάστοτε τοπικών μέσων διάσωσης/βοήθειας ;

----------


## kourampies

> Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω, απλά ξέρω ότι δεν επιτρέπεται. Για τα περαιτέρω νομίζω η μόνη νόμιμη αρχή να απαντήσει είναι η Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ
> 
> υ.γ ακόμα και να επιτρέπεται για κάποιον λόγο ή με κάποιον τρόπο πως είναι δυνατόν να ξέρεις τις συχνότητες των εκάστοτε τοπικών μέσων διάσωσης/βοήθειας ;


Αυτοί οι νόμοι πρέπει κάποτε να εναρμονιστούν με την πραγματικότητα. Τις συχνότητες τις ανακαλύπτεις μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά με ένα SDR των 10 ευρώ στο κινητό σου. Και αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχει ραδιοερασιτέχνης που να μην έχει "χαρτογραφήσει" τις συχνότητες της περιοχής του και που κ που να ακούει κιόλας.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλό θα είναι να μην εναρμονιστούν όμως και τόσο γιατί η συν-ακρόαση ειδικά σε υπηρεσίες συνεπάγεται και με τα ανάλογα προβλήματα, όπως αυτά στις συχνότητες τις αστυνομίας και καλά κάνουν και αναβαθμίζουν σε ψηφιακά που δεν μπορούν να ακούσουν όσοι έχουν τους κλασικούς πομποδέκτες. Όσο για το τι μπορεί να ακούσει κάποιος με ένα sdr αυτό είναι σχετικό (κεραία, περιοχή)...Η χαρτογράφηση των συχνοτήτων σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά τον μέσο έλληνα πολίτη, οπότε γιατί να 'δωθεί' στο κοινό ; Για να μπαίνουν και να ακούνε π.χ τον δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης αν μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ;

Διαφωνώ...αφού το κράτος δεν μπορεί να ελέγχει τους παράνομους χρήστες των ασυρμάτων, τέτοιες συχνότητες δεν χρειάζεται να τις ξέρει ο καθένας. Αν τώρα έχει πάρει sdr και τις βρίσκει, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι ο μέσος χρήστης και ότι 'ψάχνει'. Όποιος ψάχνει, βρίσκει...συχνότητες ή τον μπελά του ή κάτι άλλο.

----------


## kourampies

> Καλό θα είναι να μην εναρμονιστούν όμως και τόσο γιατί η συν-ακρόαση ειδικά σε υπηρεσίες συνεπάγεται και με τα ανάλογα προβλήματα, όπως αυτά στις συχνότητες τις αστυνομίας και καλά κάνουν και αναβαθμίζουν σε ψηφιακά που δεν μπορούν να ακούσουν όσοι έχουν τους κλασικούς πομποδέκτες. Όσο για το τι μπορεί να ακούσει κάποιος με ένα sdr αυτό είναι σχετικό (κεραία, περιοχή)...Η χαρτογράφηση των συχνοτήτων σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά τον μέσο έλληνα πολίτη, οπότε γιατί να 'δωθεί' στο κοινό ; Για να μπαίνουν και να ακούνε π.χ τον δήμο Θεσσαλονίκης αν μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια ;
> 
> Διαφωνώ...αφού το κράτος δεν μπορεί να ελέγχει τους παράνομους χρήστες των ασυρμάτων, τέτοιες συχνότητες δεν χρειάζεται να τις ξέρει ο καθένας. Αν τώρα έχει πάρει sdr και τις βρίσκει, αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι ο μέσος χρήστης και ότι 'ψάχνει'. Όποιος ψάχνει, βρίσκει...συχνότητες ή τον μπελά του ή κάτι άλλο.


Σαφώς και ότι πρέπει να προστατεύεται από απόρρητο ή παρεμβολές πρέπει να μεταβεί χθες σε κρυπτογραφημένο ψηφιακό σύστημα. Το να μιλάει η αστυνομία ελεύθερα με τεχνολογία και συχνότητες που μπορούν να ακούσουν μηχανήματα 10ετιων και με μηδαμινό κόστος είναι εγκληματικό. Πολύ πιο εγκληματικό από τον περιστασιακό τρελό η κακόβουλο που θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σκόπιμα.

Η νομοθεσία είναι λίγο πονάει κεφάλι κόψει κεφάλι, λόγω αδυναμίας να εκσυγχρονιστούν και να ελεγχθούν κάποια πράγματα.

Πάντως θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ενιαία πανελλαδική συχνότητα εκτάκτου ανάγκης monitored 24/7, και όχι να ψάχνεις repeaters ανάλογα την περιοχή και αν ακούει κανείς.

----------


## sv2evs

> Πάντως θεωρώ ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ενιαία πανελλαδική συχνότητα εκτάκτου ανάγκης monitored 24/7, και όχι να ψάχνεις repeaters ανάλογα την περιοχή και αν ακούει κανείς.


συμφωνώ...100%..μακάρι να γίνει κάποτε.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Μου είχε πει κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης οτι αν υπάρχει κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης μπορείς να μιλήσεις σε συχνότητες κάποιων υπηρεσιών όπως αστυνομία κτλ και το πιθανότερο είναι οτι σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα κινηθούν νομικά εναντίον σου, αλλά επειδή προφανώς δεν υπάρχει νόμος που να το επιτρέπει αυτό, όλα εναπόκεινται στην κρίση των αρμοδίων των αρχών που θα επικοινωνήσεις.

----------


## atrias

Ρε παιδιά ντάξει να είμαστε ρεαλιστές
Αν έχεις πέσει και σπάσει το πόδι σου σε μια βουνοκορφή και δε πιάνει το κινητό σου και ζητήσεις βοήθεια με τον ασύρματο σε συχνότητα αστυνομίας/πυροσβεστικής/οτιδήποτε ξέρεις τι θα σου πουν;
Ακόμα κι αν καταλήξεις δικαστήριο ποιος δικαστής θα σε δικάσει αυστηρά για τέτοια περίπτωση;
Τι θα σου πει δηλαδή να καθόσουν εκεί να σε φάνε οι λύκοι;
Άντε να σου βάλει ένα πρόστιμο μερικά ευρώ απλά για τους τύπους και τέλος
Αλλά μιλάμε για πραγματικά έκτακτη ανάγκη ζωής και θανάτου, όχι τρίχες

----------


## sv2evs

> Μου είχε πει κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης οτι αν υπάρχει κατάσταση έκτακτης ανάγκης μπορείς να μιλήσεις σε συχνότητες κάποιων υπηρεσιών όπως αστυνομία κτλ και το πιθανότερο είναι οτι σε τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα κινηθούν νομικά εναντίον σου, αλλά επειδή προφανώς δεν υπάρχει νόμος που να το επιτρέπει αυτό, όλα εναπόκεινται στην κρίση των αρμοδίων των αρχών που θα επικοινωνήσεις.


Αν μιλάμε για περιπτώσεις όπως οι τυφώνες που τα πήραν όλα και τα σήκωσαν, δεν νομίζω ότι κάποιος θα κινηθεί εναντίον σου αν μιλήσεις σε τέτοιες συχνότητες. ΟΜΩΣ μην ξεχνάμε σε ποια χώρα ζούμε...αμφιβάλω ακόμα και καλό να κάνεις σε περίπτωση έκτακτης ανάγκης (να σώσεις ζωή π.χ)...ότι δεν θα βρεις τον μπελά σου μπαίνοντας σε μια συχνότητα που δεν πρέπει !

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρε παιδιά ντάξει να είμαστε ρεαλιστές
> Αν έχεις πέσει και σπάσει το πόδι σου σε μια βουνοκορφή και δε πιάνει το κινητό σου και ζητήσεις βοήθεια με τον ασύρματο σε συχνότητα αστυνομίας/πυροσβεστικής/οτιδήποτε ξέρεις τι θα σου πουν;
> Ακόμα κι αν καταλήξεις δικαστήριο ποιος δικαστής θα σε δικάσει αυστηρά για τέτοια περίπτωση;
> Τι θα σου πει δηλαδή να καθόσουν εκεί να σε φάνε οι λύκοι;
> Άντε να σου βάλει ένα πρόστιμο μερικά ευρώ απλά για τους τύπους και τέλος
> Αλλά μιλάμε για πραγματικά έκτακτη ανάγκη ζωής και θανάτου, όχι τρίχες


Ζούμε σε μια χώρα που δεν ξέρεις πως θα ενεργήσουν οι αρμόδιες αρχές...αν είσαι τυχερός και σε βγάλουν στα κανάλια μπορείς να πάρεις και παράσημο..που λέει ο λόγος...αν όμως δεν, τότε σε βλέπω με ένα γερό πρόστιμο και μια ποινή φυλάκισης...

----------


## gpolic

Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν υπαρχει δυστηχως κατι συγκεκριμενο για περιπτωση αναγκης. 
Οποτε ισως μενουμε με το 112, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι λειτουργει οταν δεν πιανει κανενα δικτυο. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε.

Ευτυχως μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει τυχει κατι σοβαρο. Βεβαια στην περιπτωση που τυχει κατι δεν νομιζω οτι καποιος θα σκεφτει το θεμα της νομιμοτητας γιατι εκεινη την ωρα προεχουν αλλα.

Αν μια λυση ειναι η νομιμη αδεια ισως να το δω και αυτο το ενδεχομενο, εξαρταται και τι χρειαζεται αυτη η αδεια. Το αλλο θεμα ειναι εαν υπαρχει σημα σε ολες τις περιοχες κ εαν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να ακουστεις με ενα φορητο μηχανημα..

----------


## sv2evs

> Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν υπαρχει δυστηχως κατι συγκεκριμενο για περιπτωση αναγκης. 
> Οποτε ισως μενουμε με το 112, αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι λειτουργει οταν δεν πιανει κανενα δικτυο. Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ποτε.
> 
> Ευτυχως μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχει τυχει κατι σοβαρο. Βεβαια στην περιπτωση που τυχει κατι δεν νομιζω οτι καποιος θα σκεφτει το θεμα της νομιμοτητας γιατι εκεινη την ωρα προεχουν αλλα.
> 
> Αν μια λυση ειναι η νομιμη αδεια ισως να το δω και αυτο το ενδεχομενο, εξαρταται και τι χρειαζεται αυτη η αδεια. Το αλλο θεμα ειναι εαν υπαρχει σημα σε ολες τις περιοχες κ εαν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να ακουστεις με ενα φορητο μηχανημα..


112 από όλα τα κινητά, έχεις δεν έχεις σήμα.
Μακάρι να μην συμβεί, αν συμβεί και κάποιος χρησιμοποιήσει ασύρματο εύχομαι να μην έχει τρεχάματα μετά...

Η νόμιμη άδεια χρειάζεται εξετάσεις που γίνονται 2 φορές τον χρόνο, διοργανώνεται από το τοπικό Υπ.Μεταφορών της περιοχής σου και πληροφορίες μπορείς να πάρεις από κάποιον τοπικό σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών ή απευθείας από το Υπουργείο. Την ύλη την βρίσκεις στη σελίδα του υπουργείου. Διαβάζεις, ετοιμάζεις τα χαρτιά και τα παράβολα και εφόσον πάρεις άδεια, πλέον τα φορητά είναι και ψηφιακά οπότε η εμβέλεια τους έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς...

----------


## giwrgosth

> 112 από όλα τα κινητά, έχεις δεν έχεις σήμα.


Πως θα καλέσεις το 112 αν δεν έχεις σήμα?  :Thinking:  Μήπως εννοείς μονάδες?
Από την άλλη αν δεν έχεις σήμα στο κινητό, μάλλον δεν θα έχεις και από ραδιοερασιτεχνικό αναμεταδότη, αλλά στην περίπτωση που έχεις το τελευταίο που σε ενδιαφέρει σε περίπτωση κινδύνου είναι να σε κατηγορήσουν για παράνομη χρήση ασυρμάτου.
Άσε που κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αποδείξει αυτό και σιγά μην ασχοληθεί κιόλας.

----------


## sv2evs

> Πως θα καλέσεις το 112 αν δεν έχεις σήμα?  Μήπως εννοείς μονάδες?
> Από την άλλη αν δεν έχεις σήμα στο κινητό, μάλλον δεν θα έχεις και από ραδιοερασιτεχνικό αναμεταδότη, αλλά στην περίπτωση που έχεις το τελευταίο που σε ενδιαφέρει σε περίπτωση κινδύνου είναι να σε κατηγορήσουν για παράνομη χρήση ασυρμάτου.
> Άσε που κανείς δεν μπορεί να το αποδείξει αυτό και σιγά μην ασχοληθεί κιόλας.


To 112 το καλείς και από κινητό που δεν έχει καν κάρτα sim...το πως γίνεται δεν ξέρω, αλλά γίνεται...Το τι και ποιος θα ασχοληθεί, δεν το ξέρεις...έχει κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι...

----------


## giwrgosth

> To 112 το καλείς και από κινητό που δεν έχει καν κάρτα sim...το πως γίνεται δεν ξέρω, αλλά γίνεται...Το τι και ποιος θα ασχοληθεί, δεν το ξέρεις...έχει κάθε καρυδιάς καρύδι...


Ναι, αλλά έγραψες πως ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις σήμα, αλλά το σωστό είναι ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις μονάδες, ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις sim όπως σωστά έγραψες, γιατί αν δεν έχεις σήμα τι θα βρει να καλέσει?
Απλά είναι κλήση ανάγκης και από τη στιγμή που έχεις πρόσβαση σε κάποια κυψέλη μπορείς να καλέσεις, δεν κοιτά αν είσαι συνδρομητής ή όχι και καλεί από όποια εταιρεία βρει εκείνη τη στιγμή.
Και κανείς δε νομίζω να ασχοληθεί και να ζητήσει χαρακτηριστικό κλπ αν ακούσει κάποιον να λέει πως κινδυνεύει η ζωή του.
Ακόμη και αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος αργόσχολος, απλά θα χάσει το χρόνο του.

----------


## sv2evs

Παντως οι εξετάσεις ειναι σχετικά απλές για να πάρει κάποιος άδεια πλέον...οποτε μετα σε περίπτωση ανάγκης εχει επιλογές

----------


## kourampies

> Παντως οι εξετάσεις ειναι σχετικά απλές για να πάρει κάποιος άδεια πλέον...οποτε μετα σε περίπτωση ανάγκης εχει επιλογές


Οι εξετάσεις πάντως συμβαίνουν πολύ αραιά και για άτομα με έλλειψη χρόνου είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## gravis

Πάνε οι εποχές που δίναμε εμείς με σήματα μόρς

----------


## sv2evs

> Πάνε οι εποχές που δίναμε εμείς με σήματα μόρς


Ναι, έχουν περάσει αυτές οι εποχές...

Ναι, οι εξετάσεις δεν είναι όπως στο εξωτερικό (Αμερική) όπου υπάρχουν και περισσότερες κατηγορίες με πιο πολλές ημερομηνίες εξετάσεων.

----------


## eyw

> Πάνε οι εποχές που δίναμε εμείς με σήματα μόρς


πέστα μεγάλε, πέστα, με το EISH5 και το TMOX0 που μαθαίναμε από τις καασέτες της ένωσης όταν ήταν στην Κουμουνδούρου. Θυμάμαι τον NY να μας κάνει μάθημα, χειριστήριο και θεωρείες.
Τώρα τα callsign είναι τα nick στο φατσομπούκι.
Εχουμε πεθάνει αλλά δεν μας τόχουν πει ακόμα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ έχω δώσει μόνο για κατηγορία εισαγωγικού επιπέδου. 

Πάντως αν και δεν το έψαξα ιδιαίτερα, δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα ποια η χρησιμότητα των σημάτων mors.

----------


## atrias

Η χρησιμότητά τους είναι πως μπορεί να γίνει καταληπτό ένα μήνυμα υπό πολύ χειρότερες συνθήκες επικοινωνίας σε σχέση με τη φωνή.
Για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν πλέον πολλά και διάφορα ψηφιακά (data) modes με τη βοήθεια ενός υπολογιστή.
Η διαφορά στα μορς είναι ότι δεν χρειάζεται υπολογιστής  :Smile: 
Επίσης υπάρχουν και ψηφιακά modes φωνής τα οποία λειτουργούν επίσης καλύτερα σε σχέση με αναλογική μετάδοση φωνής αλλά και πάλι απαιτούν καλύτερες συνθήκες από τα modes δεδομένων και τα μορς.

----------


## eyw

> ... δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα ποια η χρησιμότητα των σημάτων mors. ...


ήταν είναι και θα είναι η πιο απλή μέθοδος επικοινωνίας.
Απλούστατος πομπός και απλούστατος δέκτης.
Ο άνθρωπος (τηλεγραφητής) παρέχει το intelligence που απαιτεί το μέσο μετάδοσης, ούτε CPU ούτε DSP, ούτε πολύπλοκα ηλεκτρονικά ούτε τίποτα.
Αυτά είναι πράγματα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> ήταν είναι και θα είναι η πιο απλή μέθοδος επικοινωνίας.
> Απλούστατος πομπός και απλούστατος δέκτης.
> Ο άνθρωπος (τηλεγραφητής) παρέχει το intelligence που απαιτεί το μέσο μετάδοσης, ούτε CPU ούτε DSP, ούτε πολύπλοκα ηλεκτρονικά ούτε τίποτα.
> Αυτά είναι πράγματα.


Και με αυτά τα συστήματα πως έστελνες σήμα στον άλλο να σε ακούσει; Τα συνέδεες με κάποιον τρόπο στον πομποδέκτη σου πατούσες τον μοχλό και έκανε κάποιον θόρυβο που τον άκουγε ο άλλος και καταλάβαινε ας πούμε κάτι σαν το αλφαριθμητικό?

----------


## badweed

> Και με αυτά τα συστήματα πως έστελνες σήμα στον άλλο να σε ακούσει; Τα συνέδεες με κάποιον τρόπο στον πομποδέκτη σου πατούσες τον μοχλό και έκανε κάποιον θόρυβο που τον άκουγε ο άλλος και καταλάβαινε ας πούμε κάτι σαν το αλφαριθμητικό?


με μεχρι πεντε παλμους ή χτυπους  και με 2 τυπους διαρκειας  αναπαριστουσαν χαρακτηρες γραμματων  , σαν 5bit δυαδικο συστημα (32 χαρακτηρες )  .   
λαμβανε ο αλλος τους παλμους , κοιταγε σε εναν πινακα και τους αποκρυπτογραφουσε σε γραμματα  ωστε να βγει το μηνυμα σε λεξεις και προτασεις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ναι το κατάλαβα αυτό οτι κάτι γίνεται με ήχους/παλμούς και τα αποκρυπτογραφεί ο χειριστής του δέκτη, αλλά εννοώ με ποιον τρόπο στέλνονται οι παλμοί με αυτό το σύστημα και σε τι συχνότητα στέλνονται. Έχει ας πούμε επάνω του ενσωματομένο πομποδέκτη για να επιλέξεις συχνότητα εκπομπής ή το συνδέεις εσύ σε έναν πομποδέκτη για να λειτουργήσει και να εκπέμψεις τα σήματα?

----------


## badweed

με οποιοδηποτε μεσο μπορει να στειλει καποιος αυτην την αλληλουχια παλμων . 
μπορει δηλαδη το μεσο να ειναι το ανοιγμα και το κλεισιμο ενος διακοπτη με τετοιο ρυθμο που να αποκρυπτογραφειται χειροκινητα απο τον δεκτη , οπως στον τηλεγραφο  , μπορει να ειναι το χτυπημα ενος τοιχου οπως παρουσιαζεται σε καποιες ταινιες με φυλακισμενους , μπορει να ειναι και ο ρυθμος μια ριπης πολυβοου που να αποκωδικοποιειται σε συστημα μορς . 


απο την στιγμη που ειναι σαφης ο διαχωρισμος των δυο περιπτωσεων του σηματος , ενα συντομο και ενα πιο μακρυ , οποιοσδηποτε λαμβανει το σημα και ξερει τα σηματα μορς , μπορει να αποκωδικοποιησει το μηνυμα .

----------


## giwrgosth

> Πάνε οι εποχές που δίναμε εμείς με σήματα μόρς


Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς...
Από τη μια τα μορς είναι σχεδόν άχρηστα στις μέρες μας, από την άλλη δεν είναι μόνο αυτά, κάποτε για να πάρεις την άδεια θα έπρεπε να έχεις και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις που μέσω των εξετάσεων μπορούσες να αποδείξεις ότι τις είχες.
Σήμερα ακόμη και τον νόμο του ωμ να μην γνωρίζεις, παίρνεις την άδεια.
Δυστυχώς διαβάζω πως ερασιτέχνες δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι (ήταν?) τα σήματα μορς... Λυπηρό! 
Οι ερωτήσεις των εξετάσεων είναι (άποψή μου πάντα!) γελοίες. 
Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες ήταν αυτοί που έδωσαν τα φώτα τους σε πολλές μορφές τηλεπικοινωνιών και για μας τους μεγαλύτερους το Handboook και το VHF UHF Manual ήταν ευαγγέλια και αυτά που μας πρόσφεραν γνώσεις και μας έκαναν καλύτερους επαγγελματίες.
Και μιλάμε για εποχές όπου η γνώση δεν ήταν, ας το πούμε "ελεύθερη", δεν μπορούσες εύκολα να βρεις πληροφορίες, μόνες πηγές γνώσης τα παραπάνω βιβλία. 
Από την άλλη θα πει κάποιος πως όλοι, ή σχεδόν όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα να ανήκουν στο χώρο, γιατί να αποκλείσεις κάποιον που δεν έχει γνώσεις βασικές ηλεκτρονικής από το να πειραματιστεί?

----------


## cb_papi

> Ναι το κατάλαβα αυτό οτι κάτι γίνεται με ήχους/παλμούς και τα αποκρυπτογραφεί ο χειριστής του δέκτη, αλλά εννοώ με ποιον τρόπο στέλνονται οι παλμοί με αυτό το σύστημα και σε τι συχνότητα στέλνονται. Έχει ας πούμε επάνω του ενσωματομένο πομποδέκτη για να επιλέξεις συχνότητα εκπομπής ή το συνδέεις εσύ σε έναν πομποδέκτη για να λειτουργήσει και να εκπέμψεις τα σήματα?


Συνδέεται με βύσμα στον πομποδέκτη και ο πομποδέκτης τα εκπέμπει με διαμόρφωση CW (όχι FM ή SSB δηλαδή)

----------


## gravis

> Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς...
> Από τη μια τα μορς είναι σχεδόν άχρηστα στις μέρες μας, από την άλλη δεν είναι μόνο αυτά, κάποτε για να πάρεις την άδεια θα έπρεπε να έχεις και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις που μέσω των εξετάσεων μπορούσες να αποδείξεις ότι τις είχες.
> Σήμερα ακόμη και τον νόμο του ωμ να μην γνωρίζεις, παίρνεις την άδεια.
> Δυστυχώς διαβάζω πως ερασιτέχνες δεν ξέρουν καν τι είναι (ήταν?) τα σήματα μορς... Λυπηρό! 
> Οι ερωτήσεις των εξετάσεων είναι (άποψή μου πάντα!) γελοίες. 
> Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες ήταν αυτοί που έδωσαν τα φώτα τους σε πολλές μορφές τηλεπικοινωνιών και για μας τους μεγαλύτερους το Handboook και το VHF UHF Manual ήταν ευαγγέλια και αυτά που μας πρόσφεραν γνώσεις και μας έκαναν καλύτερους επαγγελματίες.
> Και μιλάμε για εποχές όπου η γνώση δεν ήταν, ας το πούμε "ελεύθερη", δεν μπορούσες εύκολα να βρεις πληροφορίες, μόνες πηγές γνώσης τα παραπάνω βιβλία. 
> Από την άλλη θα πει κάποιος πως όλοι, ή σχεδόν όλοι έχουν δικαίωμα να ανήκουν στο χώρο, γιατί να αποκλείσεις κάποιον που δεν έχει γνώσεις βασικές ηλεκτρονικής από το να πειραματιστεί?



Τα σήματα Μορς μπορεί να είναι "άχρηστα" για εμπορικούς σκοπούς, αλλα στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες καλά κρατούν, τα CQ Contest πάνε και έρχονται , και πολλοί απο αυτούς με πολυ γρήγορο χέρι που δεν καταλαβαινεις τι σου έρχεται

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Σήμερα ακόμη και τον νόμο του ωμ να μην γνωρίζεις, παίρνεις την άδεια.


Δεν το νομίζω. Το 2014 έδωσα και είχε ασκήσεις που έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις τον νόμο αυτό. Το οτι ήταν πανεύκολες συμφωνώ φυσικά. Εκτός αν πλέον έχουνε αφαιρέσει και το κομμάτι που έρπεπε να κάνεις αριθμητικές πράξεις και διάφορους υπολογισμούς.

----------


## eyw

το ξέχασα παραπάνω, το CW (continuous wave) που διακόπτουν και αποκαθιστούν τα Morse Code είναι bandwidth efficient και power efficient και non coherent modulation, θέλει μόνο 200-300Hz για να παίξει.

Τα 73 --... ...-- μου.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Τα σήματα Μορς μπορεί να είναι "άχρηστα" για εμπορικούς σκοπούς, αλλα στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες καλά κρατούν, τα CQ Contest πάνε και έρχονται , και πολλοί απο αυτούς με πολυ γρήγορο χέρι που δεν καταλαβαινεις τι σου έρχεται


Το ξέρω, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένα όπως παλιά που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις χωρίς μορς δεν μπορούσες να επικοινωνήσεις.



> Δεν το νομίζω. Το 2014 έδωσα και είχε ασκήσεις που έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις τον νόμο αυτό. Το οτι ήταν πανεύκολες συμφωνώ φυσικά. Εκτός αν πλέον έχουνε αφαιρέσει και το κομμάτι που έρπεπε να κάνεις αριθμητικές πράξεις και διάφορους υπολογισμούς.


Οκ, που λέει ο λόγος, άλλωστε μια παπαγαλία είναι ο νόμος του ωμ, ακόμη και ένα παιδάκι μπορεί να τον μάθει.
Το θέμα είναι αν μπορούν αυτοί που γνωρίζουν τον νόμο του ωμ να τον εφαρμόσουν στην πράξη και να βγάλουν αποτέλεσμα σε κάτι σύνθετο.

----------


## cb_papi

Οι διάφορες συνομιλίες που ακούγονται στην Αθήνα στους 143-144Mhz από αδειούχους ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι;
Φαίνεται πιο πολυχρησιμοποιούμενο εύρος από το 144-146 αλλά προφανώς δεν ανήκει στο ραδιοερασιτεχνικό bandplan.

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, είναι από εκτός bandpland...το αν μιλάνε ή όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνες εκεί δεν το γνωρίζω...υπάρχουν και εδώ στη Θεσ/νίκη πολλές συχνότητες εκτός που τις χρησιμοποιούν διάφοροι...αλλά δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει πλέον και μια Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ καλό θα ήταν οι αδειούχοι να ακολουθούν το bandplan γιατί ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί θέμα όπως έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό με τους 6,5mhz.

----------


## cb_papi

> Ναι, είναι από εκτός bandpland...το αν μιλάνε ή όχι ραδιοερασιτέχνες εκεί δεν το γνωρίζω...υπάρχουν και εδώ στη Θεσ/νίκη πολλές συχνότητες εκτός που τις χρησιμοποιούν διάφοροι...αλλά δεδομένου ότι υπάρχει πλέον και μια Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ καλό θα ήταν οι αδειούχοι να ακολουθούν το bandplan γιατί ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί θέμα όπως έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό με τους 6,5mhz.


Τί έγινε ακριβώς;

----------


## eyw

έχω χάσει επαφή με το άθλημα, που είναι το band-plan και η επιτρεπόμενη ισχύς και διαμορφώσεις?
το χειριστήριο το απαγόρεψαν?
Το SOS στα 500 KHz το χάρισαν?

----------


## sv2evs

> Τί έγινε ακριβώς;


Από οτι κυκλοφόρησε στο φβ, απο Ρωσία ήρθε καταγγελία για παράνομες εκπομπές στους 6,5 απο ελλαδα λόγο παρεμβολών...

- - - Updated - - -

Εχουν γίνει αλλαγές στο bamdplan εχουμε πάρει και στους 5 μέγα κύκλους χώρο, και η ισχύς ανέβηκε στα 500 watt στα βραχεα για τους av, οι sy ειναι χαμηλά.morse δεν δίνεις εξετασεις για το sosδεν ξερω τι εννοείς

----------


## kourampies

24/11 λέω να πάω για εξετάσεις.

Πρακτικά ποιες είναι οι διαφορές εισαγωγικού και κατηγορίας 1; Δεν έβγαλα άκρη όσο και αν το έψαξα.

----------


## giwrgosth

> Το SOS στα 500 KHz το χάρισαν?


Νομίζω πως έχει καταργηθεί εδώ και χρόνια και η συχνότητα πλέον δεν είναι σε χρήση από κανέναν.

----------


## sv2evs

> 24/11 λέω να πάω για εξετάσεις.
> 
> Πρακτικά ποιες είναι οι διαφορές εισαγωγικού και κατηγορίας 1; Δεν έβγαλα άκρη όσο και αν το έψαξα.


Λιγότερες ερωτήσεις νομίζω...χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος...καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## kourampies

> Λιγότερες ερωτήσεις νομίζω...χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος...καλή επιτυχία.


Αυτό το γράφουν, αλλά προφανώς με λιγότερες ερωτήσεις θα έχεις και λιγότερα "δικαιώματα".

----------


## eyw

Morse θα δώσεις?

----------


## kourampies

> Morse θα δώσεις?


Αυτό νομίζω έχει καταργηθεί και στις 2 κατηγορίες.

----------


## sv2evs

> Αυτό το γράφουν, αλλά προφανώς με λιγότερες ερωτήσεις θα έχεις και λιγότερα "δικαιώματα".


ναι, τα λιγότερα δικαιώματα είναι η χρήση των watt στον αέρα καθώς και των δικαιωμάτων εκπομπής στα βραχέα (βγαίνεις με λίγα watt)

- - - Updated - - -




> Morse θα δώσεις?


Morse τέλος εδώ και καιρό για τις εξετάσεις...

----------


## Koala_

> Αυτό το γράφουν, αλλά προφανώς με λιγότερες ερωτήσεις θα έχεις και λιγότερα "δικαιώματα".


Εκτός των άλλων περιορισμών: *"Στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες κάτοχους άδειας «κατηγορίας εισαγωγικού επιπέδου», δεν επιτρέπεται η εγκατάσταση κεραιών με μέγιστο κέρδος μεγαλύτερο των τριών (3) dbi."*
ΦΕΚ 1969 2/9/2011 στο άρθρο 21 παράγραφος 3: http://www.yme.gr/imagebank/categori...1192093566.pdf

Στο ίδιο άρθρο υπάρχουν και οι υπόλοιπες διαφορές μεταξύ των δύο κατηγοριών.

73-

----------


## eyw

δηλαδή τους απαγορεύει τις κατευθυντικές?

----------


## Koala_

> δηλαδή τους απαγορεύει τις κατευθυντικές?


Για μένα το μεγαλύτερο μείον στην εισαγωγική κατηγορία είναι ότι έχεις περιορισμό στην ισχύ στα 10 Watt ακόμα και στα V/U.
Δηλαδή ή έχεις μόνο φορητό μηχάνημα ή εκπέμπεις low με κάποιο μηχάνημα βάσης. 

Η κατηγορία 1 είναι μονόδρομος νομίζω, καθώς οι διαφορές στην ύλη και στις εξετάσεις δεν είναι τεράστιες.

----------


## sv2evs

Θα έπρεπε να ειναι σιγουρα 100 στα βραχεα,λιγότερα δεν βγαίνεις παρά μόνο στα ψηφιακά....

----------


## gravis

Χαίρομαι οταν σοβαρές εταιρίες επενδύουν στους δέκτες. Αναφέρομαι στον icom ic 8600. Μια σουπερ επιλογή για τους λάτρης της ακρόασης βραχέων και οχι μόνο

----------


## sv2evs

Σε τι τιμή ; Εγω πριν δυο μέρες πηρα ενα φορητό dmr,εντυπωσιακή ποιότητα ήχου στα ψηφιακά.καμια σχέση με αναλογικους αναμεταδότες !

----------


## Koala_

3500 τον δίνει ο DR οπότε και οι υπόλοιποι κάπου εκεί θα είναι.
Προσωπικά θα πάω στο 7300 μέσα στο 2018.

----------


## gravis

> 3500 τον δίνει ο DR οπότε και οι υπόλοιποι κάπου εκεί θα είναι.
> Προσωπικά θα πάω στο 7300 μέσα στο 2018.


Καλός ο 7300, ακόμα καλύτερος ο 7610 . Τα σπάει

----------


## eyw

για τον 7610 ελπίζω οτι αυτό το direct RF sampling system να είναι μετά το RF front end.
το 0.16μV sensitivity στα 1.8-29.999 μου φαίνεται εντυπωσιακό αλλά δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο πομποδέκτη.
Οι άλλοι πόσο δίνουν?
Τα έχει επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος τρίτος αυτά τα νούμερα?

το 6.3μV στα 0.5-1.7999MHz δεν είναι λίγο? το sony ICF SW που έχω νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο σε αυτόν τον τομέα.
Δεν λέει για 30KHz-0.5MHz
Τα ~3,900 US $ που θέλει προκαλούν εγκεφαλικό.

Παλιά τα μηχανήματα τα φκιάναμε μόνοι μας, τουλάχιστον τον πομπό, αγοράζαμε μόνον τον δέκτη και τον χρησιμοποιούσαμε για καλιμπράρισμα του πομπού.
Ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός από την 10ετία του 70 και μετά έχει ξεφύγει, έχει αλλάξει χαρακτήρα, δεν μπορείς πια να παρακολουθήσεις.

----------


## sv2evs

Το 7300 νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλό για όλους αυτούς που θέλουν sdr δέκτη...το άλλο έχει ξεφύγει και για να δώσεις τόσα χρήματα, πρέπει να τα έχεις στην άκρη ή να σου περισσεύουν.

υ.γ Έχει 3-4 μέρες που αγόρασα ένα φορητό DMR (ψηφιακό). Μπορώ να πω ότι πρώτα φορά κάνω επαφές τόσο εύκολα (σε αναμεταδότη βέβαια) με άλλες περιοχές, ακόμα και εκτός ελλάδας (σε τηλεφωνικό επίπεδο φωνής).. Απίστευτο.

----------


## Koala_

> Το 7300 νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλό για όλους αυτούς που θέλουν sdr δέκτη...το άλλο έχει ξεφύγει και για να δώσεις τόσα χρήματα, πρέπει να τα έχεις στην άκρη ή να σου περισσεύουν.
> 
> υ.γ Έχει 3-4 μέρες που αγόρασα ένα φορητό DMR (ψηφιακό). Μπορώ να πω ότι πρώτα φορά κάνω επαφές τόσο εύκολα (σε αναμεταδότη βέβαια) με άλλες περιοχές, ακόμα και εκτός ελλάδας (σε τηλεφωνικό επίπεδο φωνής).. Απίστευτο.


Ποιό πήρες;

----------


## Basilhs23_

Για αυτόν τον πομποδέκτη τι γνώμη έχετε; 

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/321842/Alinco-DJ-G7E.html

Έχει κάποιο νόημα να επικοινωνεί κάποιος στα 1200-1300MHz; Μήπως χρειάζεται καμιά τεράστια κεραία για RX/TX εκεί;

----------


## gravis

> Για αυτόν τον πομποδέκτη τι γνώμη έχετε; 
> 
> https://www.skroutz.gr/s/321842/Alinco-DJ-G7E.html
> 
> Έχει κάποιο νόημα να επικοινωνεί κάποιος στα 1200-1300MHz; Μήπως χρειάζεται καμιά τεράστια κεραία για RX/TX εκεί;


Ειλικρινα τώρα τα handheld δηλαδη οι φορητοι πομποδέκτες ειναι για παιχνίδι. Δεν πρόκεται να ακουστείς μακρυά , θα ακούς καμια αστυνομια, εκαβ, πυροσβεστικη. Ετσι για χαλβάδιασμα. Το σοβαρότερο που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις η να μιλήσεις σε κανεναν επαναλήπτη.  Στα 1200 mhz με τετοιο πομποδεκτη δνε μιλας ξεχνα το

----------


## Basilhs23_

Φίλε μου τι είδους μηχάνημα πρέπει να πάρω τότε για να εκπέμψω ή να ακούσω σε μια σεβαστή απόσταση; Ας πούμε π.χ ένα μεγάλο μέρος του Ν. Αττικής;

Σκόπευα εδώ και χρόνια μιας που έβγαλα άδεια να αγοράσω κάποιον φθηνό φορητό πομποδέκτη κάτω από 100ευρώ αλλά αμέλησα για διάφορους λόγους και δεν έκανα τίποτα, τώρα που είμαι πιο άνετος οικονομικά σκεφτόμουν να βρώ κάποιο καλύτερο μηχάνημα. Μην μου πεις για κάτι μηχανήματα βάσεως που βλέπω γύρω στο 1000ρικο γιατί δεν παίζει να δώσω τόσα χρήματα.

Η συχνότητα των 1200ΜΗz δεν με ενδιαφέρει, απλά ανέφερα εδώ το μηχάνημα επειδή το είδα και μου έκανε εντύπωση.

Μήπως θα ήταν μια λύση να βρώ κάποιον πομποδέκτη αυτοκινήτου που έχουν υψηλότερη ισχύ εκπομπής και να τον λειτουργώ στο σπίτι με έναν μετατροπέα 220V σε 12V?

----------


## atrias

Αν βάλεις στο σπίτι για να μιλάς τοπικά τότε χρειάζεσαι

κεραία V/U : από 70 ευρώ και πάνω
καλώδιο (RG213) : γύρω στα 2-3 ευρώ το μέτρο
τροφοδοτικό 12V : από 80-90 ευρώ και πάνω
πομποδέκτη V/U (mobile) : πάνω από 150 ευρώ τα φτηνότερα

----------


## Basilhs23_

Πιστεύετε καλύτερα ο πομποδέκτης να είναι στα HF ή VHF/UHF? 

Έχω διαβάσει την άποψη ορισμένων ραδιοερασιτεχνών οτι τα V/U έχουν μπουκώσει πολύ επειδή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που εκπέμπουν εκεί οπότε στα HF είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## badweed

@artias γιατι το τροφοδοτικο των 12 βολτ ειναι τοσο ακριβο ;

----------


## gravis

> Πιστεύετε καλύτερα ο πομποδέκτης να είναι στα HF ή VHF/UHF? 
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει την άποψη ορισμένων ραδιοερασιτεχνών οτι τα V/U έχουν μπουκώσει πολύ επειδή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί που εκπέμπουν εκεί οπότε στα HF είναι καλύτερα.


Για μένα αν θές να χαρείς το χόμπυ θα πρέπει να πάς στα HF. Εκεί ειναι ολη η μαγεία. Υπάρχουν φθηνοί πομποδέκτες HF με 500 € , ακόμα μπορείς να βρείς και μεταχειρισμένους. 
Στα V/U όπως ανέφερε ο atrias σε κόστη θα κυμανθείς εκεί , θα εκπέμψεις και θα λαμβάνεις βέβαια σε μεγαλύτερη απόσταση αλλα θα βαρεθείς γρήγορα, θα ακούς μόνο ανούσια πηγαδάκια απο "ειδικούς" και μή

----------


## atrias

> @artias γιατι το τροφοδοτικο των 12 βολτ ειναι τοσο ακριβο ;


γιατί τα τροφοδοτικά που είναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση πρέπει να μπορούν να δίνουν τα πολλά αμπέρ που τραβάει ένας πομπός που στα HF είναι πάνω από 20Α και στα V/U συνήθως 10-15Α

οπότε αν σκεφτόσουν για απλούς μετατροπείς από 220 σε 12v (τύπου σαν τροφοδοτικό laptop) δεν κάνει για χρήση τέτοια που λέμε

επίσης τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά τροφοδοτικά έχουν και καλύτερα φίλτρα, και πιο σταθερή τάση κι επίσης έχουν όργανα ελέγχου, πολλές εξόδους, ρύθμιση για τάση εξόδου, κλπ

----------


## eyw

> Πιστεύετε καλύτερα ο πομποδέκτης να είναι στα HF ή VHF/UHF?  ...


στα HF, εκμεταλλεύεσαι τα στρώματα της ιονόσφαιρας, ίσως και το κύμα εδάφους αν εκπέμπεις χαμηλά.
Αν είσαι μάγκας και μερακλής και μένεις σε μονοκατοικία τότε κατευθυντικές κεραίες. Θα είσαι άριστος και πραγματικός ραδιοερασιτέχνης αν μιλάς με CW.

Q: αν θυμάται ή ξέρει κανένας, υπάρχει μπάντα κάτω από τα 1,750 KHz?

----------


## atrias

εδώ λέει για 630 και 2200 μέτρα
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateu...cy_allocations

----------


## eyw

ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.
αν μας τα επιτρέπουν στην Ελλάδα θα ειναι τέλειο.
θα υπάρχει θέμα με τις κεραίες για 135.7 KHz και 472KHz ... αλλά όλο και κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## gravis

> ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.
> αν μας τα επιτρέπουν στην Ελλάδα θα ειναι τέλειο.
> θα υπάρχει θέμα με τις κεραίες για 135.7 KHz και 472KHz ... αλλά όλο και κάτι θα γίνει.


Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει τέτοιες κεραίες για VLF ενας μέσος ραδιοερασιτέχνης

----------


## sv2evs

> Ποιό πήρες;


Φορητό radioddity gd-77. Για αρχη και εισαγωγή στο dmr πιστεύω ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Basilhs23_

> ακόμα μπορείς να βρείς και μεταχειρισμένους.


Εδώ μου δίνεις πάσα να ρωτήσω τι συμβαίνει με τους μεταχειρισμένους πομποδέκτες. Διαβάζω από συζητήσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών σε foroums οτι οι περισσότεροι μεταχειρισμένοι θα έχουν κάποια βλάβη θα είναι πειραγμένοι και γενικά δεν θα είναι "εντάξει", οπότε αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλές ευκαιρίες απόκτησης κάποιου μεταχειρισμένου δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσει κάποιος χρήματα και μετά να τα κλαίει αν βρεθεί τεχνικό πρόβλημα ή προκύψει κάτι.

----------


## andykar

> Αν βάλεις στο σπίτι για να μιλάς τοπικά τότε χρειάζεσαι
> 
> κεραία V/U : από 70 ευρώ και πάνω
> καλώδιο (RG213) : γύρω στα 2-3 ευρώ το μέτρο
> τροφοδοτικό 12V : από 80-90 ευρώ και πάνω
> πομποδέκτη V/U (mobile) : πάνω από 150 ευρώ τα φτηνότερα


υπάρχουν καλύτερα καλώδια απο το 213 στα ιδια λεφτα... πχ αιρσελ 7

----------


## Koala_

> Εδώ μου δίνεις πάσα να ρωτήσω τι συμβαίνει με τους μεταχειρισμένους πομποδέκτες. Διαβάζω από συζητήσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών σε foroums οτι οι περισσότεροι μεταχειρισμένοι θα έχουν κάποια βλάβη θα είναι πειραγμένοι και γενικά δεν θα είναι "εντάξει", οπότε αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλές ευκαιρίες απόκτησης κάποιου μεταχειρισμένου δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσει κάποιος χρήματα και μετά να τα κλαίει αν βρεθεί τεχνικό πρόβλημα ή προκύψει κάτι.


Είναι ρίσκο η αλήθεια είναι. Πήρα πρόσφατα ένα μεταχειρισμένο ICOM 910H που δεν κυκλοφορεί πλέον για V/U all mode στα 450 ευρώ. Έπεσα σε πολύ συνεργάσιμο άνθρωπο που μου εμπιστεύτηκε το μηχάνημα, το πήγα στον Μάριο το έλεγξε αν ακούει και αν εκπέμπει όπως πρέπει και όλα καλά. Αν δεν με άφηνε να το ελέγξω, δεν θα το έπαιρνα.
Για μένα αν ένα μηχάνημα κοστίζει 1000 από μαγαζί και το βρίσκεις μεταχειρισμένο 900 πιστεύω ότι δεν αξίζει να ρισκάρεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν βάλεις στο σπίτι για να μιλάς τοπικά τότε χρειάζεσαι
> 
> κεραία V/U : από 70 ευρώ και πάνω
> καλώδιο (RG213) : γύρω στα 2-3 ευρώ το μέτρο
> τροφοδοτικό 12V : από 80-90 ευρώ και πάνω
> πομποδέκτη V/U (mobile) : πάνω από 150 ευρώ τα φτηνότερα


Εγώ αντί για 213 θα έβαζα Ultraflex 10, και αν ήθελα πιο λεπτό Ultraflex 7 που έχει πάνω κάτω τις ίδιες απώλειες με το 213 και είναι της Messi & Paoloni. Βέβαια ανεβαίνεις λίγο στην τιμή.

----------


## eyw

Belden coax και άλλα, ποιός έχει?

----------


## Koala_

> Belden coax και άλλα, ποιός έχει?


Βγάζει 50 ohm καλώδιο η Belden;

----------


## eyw

Η Belden βγάζει, πχ εδώ.
Εισάγει όμως κανένας από τους γνωστούς?

Τέλος πάντων, κάτι αντίστοιχο με Belden, αν είναι και ευρωπαϊκό τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## sv2evs

> Εδώ μου δίνεις πάσα να ρωτήσω τι συμβαίνει με τους μεταχειρισμένους πομποδέκτες. Διαβάζω από συζητήσεις ραδιοερασιτεχνών σε foroums οτι οι περισσότεροι μεταχειρισμένοι θα έχουν κάποια βλάβη θα είναι πειραγμένοι και γενικά δεν θα είναι "εντάξει", οπότε αν και υπάρχουν πολύ καλές ευκαιρίες απόκτησης κάποιου μεταχειρισμένου δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να δώσει κάποιος χρήματα και μετά να τα κλαίει αν βρεθεί τεχνικό πρόβλημα ή προκύψει κάτι.


Πριν το πάρεις το πας για έλεγχο σε τεχνικό και αν σου δώσει το οκ, τότε το αγοράζεις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Λογικά το πηγαίνει σε τεχνικό ο κατόχος της συσκευής παρουσία του υποψηφίου αγοραστή σωστά; 

Αυτόν τον Μάριο που είπε ο Koala κάπου τον είχα ξαναδιαβάσει.

----------


## eyw

ο Μάριος είναι θρύλος, όλοι τον ξέρουν.
Δουλεύει ακόμα?

----------


## Koala_

> ο Μάριος είναι θρύλος, όλοι τον ξέρουν.
> Δουλεύει ακόμα?


Δουλεύει- δουλεύει, αλλά μόνος του πλέον.

----------


## eyw

μα μόνος του δεν ήταν πάντα?
είχε πάρει πότε προσωπικό?

----------


## atrias

Αθήνα είναι αυτός;

----------


## eyw

ναι, Ζωγράφου.

----------


## andykar

> Εγώ αντί για 213 θα έβαζα Ultraflex 10, και αν ήθελα πιο λεπτό Ultraflex 7 που έχει πάνω κάτω τις ίδιες απώλειες με το 213 και είναι της Messi & Paoloni. Βέβαια ανεβαίνεις λίγο στην τιμή.


σωστος.... το 213 ειναι ξεπερασμένο καλώδιο.... υπάρχουν μικρότερης διατομής με τα ίδια περίπου λεφτά αλλα με καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά απο το 213...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Με τι τάση/ρεύμα λειτουργούν οι πομποδέκτες βάσης, 13.8V, 22A; Τι είδους τροφοδοτικό χρειαζόμαστε για αυτή την δουλειά; Βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι τροφοδοτικών, σταθεροποιημένα τροφοδοτικά, μεταβλητά τροφοδοτικά.

----------


## giwrgosth

To ρεύμα εξαρτάται από το μηχάνημα, γράφει πόσο θέλει. Φυσικά αν θέλει πχ 15Α θα πάρεις πάνω από 20Α για να μην είσαι οριακός.
Η τάση είναι στα 13,8.
Σταθεροποιημένα είναι όλα τα τροφοδοτικά, είτε είναι μεταβλητής τάσης, είτε όχι.
Μάλλον εννοείς σταθερής τάσης, τέτοιο χρειάζεσαι, εκτός να θες να το χρησιμοποιείς και για άλλες εργασίες, οπότε θα πάρεις μεταβλητό.

----------


## Koala_

> To ρεύμα εξαρτάται από το μηχάνημα, γράφει πόσο θέλει. Φυσικά αν θέλει πχ 15Α θα πάρεις πάνω από 20Α για να μην είσαι οριακός.
> Η τάση είναι στα 13,8.
> Σταθεροποιημένα είναι όλα τα τροφοδοτικά, είτε είναι μεταβλητής τάσης, είτε όχι.
> Μάλλον εννοείς σταθερής τάσης, τέτοιο χρειάζεσαι, εκτός να θες να το χρησιμοποιείς και για άλλες εργασίες, οπότε θα πάρεις μεταβλητό.


Σωστός!


Έχω ενα της Alinco το DM-330FXE που έχει διακόπτη για σταθερά 13,8 βόλτ ή για μεταβλητό απο 5 έως 15 βόλτ. Ωραίο μηχάνημα και μαζεμένο.

Γενικά πάντως αν θές τροφοδοτικό για πομποδέκτη καλύτερα να πάρεις ένα που είναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση alinco, diamond, nevada κτλ και όχι κάποιο για γενική χρήση πώς π.χ. ένα εργαστηρίου ή για λέντ. 
Μπορεί να βρείς στα χαρακτηριστικά που χρειάζεσαι αλλά είναι και ο θόρυβος, παρεμβολές κτλ που δεν υπολογίζεται σε ένα τροφοδοτικό γενικής χρήσης.

----------


## eyw

Για ένα τόσο απλό πράμα όπως το τροφοδοτικό δες μήπως μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου.
Μειονέκτημα: θέλει κάμποση δουλειά και εργαλεία ή γνωστό σιδερά η σε μηχανουργείο. Το οποίον τελικά δεν είναι απλό...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τα Hoxin είναι σχετικά καλή μάρκα; Βρήκα κάτι οδηγίες για μετατροπή τροφοδοτικού υπολογιστή σε τροφοδοτικό πομποδέκτη, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά επίφοβο να το κάνω, δεν έχω τέτοιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής, ένα λάθος μπορεί να οδηγήσει είτε σε ηλεκτροπληξία είτε σε ατύχημα και φωτιά είτε να κάψει τον πομποδέκτη.

----------


## Koala_

> Τα Hoxin είναι σχετικά καλή μάρκα; Βρήκα κάτι οδηγίες για μετατροπή τροφοδοτικού υπολογιστή σε τροφοδοτικό πομποδέκτη, αλλά είναι εξαιρετικά επίφοβο να το κάνω, δεν έχω τέτοιες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής, ένα λάθος μπορεί να οδηγήσει είτε σε ηλεκτροπληξία είτε σε ατύχημα και φωτιά είτε να κάψει τον πομποδέκτη.


Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην το κάνεις.

----------


## japetus

Για εισαγωγή σε dmr να προτιμήσω τον φτηνότερο radioddity gd-77 ή με τον tyt md-380 θα έχω αρκετά περισσότερες δυνατότητες; 
Σαν απλοί v/u πομποδέκτες πώς συγκρίνονται, έχουν διαφορές (πέραν του ότι ο tyt είναι single band); 
sv1oac

----------


## sv2evs

Εγώ το έχω το GD-77, είναι πολύ καλό για τα λεφτά του...έχει μερικά bugs σε σχέση με τα άλλα τα οποία είναι στην διαδικασία επιδιόρθωσης από την μαμά εταιρία...Το MD-380 κυκλοφορεί αρκετά....Αυτό που μ'άρεσε στο GD-77 είναι η καλή μπαταρία και το λεπτό σχετικά σχήμα του. Αυτό που δεν μου άρεσε είναι ότι δεν είναι αδιάβροχο (σιγά το πράγμα, λες και δεν θα μπει θήκη μετά) και το ότι έχει κάποια bugs όπως είπα σε σχέση με τα άλλα. Το θεωρώ για entry level στα dmr μια καλή αρχή.

Το GD-77 είναι και αναλογικό vhf/uhf και αφού περάσεις τις μνήμες, είσαι και στις αναλογικές συχνότητες.

υ.γ έχω 'ψήσει' φίλους ραδιοερασιτέχνες να τα πάρουν και να μπουν και αυτοί στο dmr, το mode είναι πολύ καλό για φορητά/mobile, τέτοια ποιότητα πρόσβασης δεν έχω ξαναδεί σε αναμεταδότες !!! Φίλοι που έχουν ασχοληθεί με d-star λένε ότι το dmr είναι καλύτερο.

υ.γ 2 Αν δεν θέλεις να περιμένεις πάρε το MD-380/390 από Ελλάδα, αν σε ενδιαφέρει να βγεις μόνο στα dmr και όχι κάπου αλλού. Συν ότι θα έχεις εγγύηση από ελληνικό μαγαζί. Βέβαια είναι πιο ακριβό από ότι βλέπω.

----------


## japetus

Μάλλον για το GD77 θα πάω και εγώ.. Η καταχώρηση του callsign έχει κάποια δυσκολία;

----------


## sv2evs

Χρειάζεται μόνο την άδεια σε μορφή jpg, προφανώς μόνο την μπροστά όψη που αναγράφει το callsign...Τίποτα περισσότερο. Σου δίνει το id την ίδια ώρα απλά στο επιβεβαιώνει 1-2 μέρες αργότερα. Ελπίζω να σε ακούσω στο 202 ή στο 202030 ή όπου αλλού υπάρχει δυνατότητα.

υ.γ κάτι που δεν είναι bug αλλά μάλλον πρόβλημα του φορτιστή είναι ότι ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ όπως διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ να παίρνει λίγο περισσότερο ρεύμα η μπαταρία στην πλήρη φόρτιση με αποτέλεσμα να περνάει την 'χωρητικότητα της' κατά κάτι 0.1-2 milivolt και να βγαίνει ένας υψίσυχνος ήχος από το ηχείο μέχρι να πέσει στα 8.2 που είναι η αρχική της τιμή. Είναι γνωστό το πρόβλημα, κάποιοι το έχουν λύσει με κάποιο modification στον φορτιστή...εγώ ακόμα δεν το πείραξα, δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο...δεν διαρκεί πολύ αυτό το φαινόμενο ειδικά αν πατήσεις και 3-4 φορές να μιλήσεις όταν το ανοίξεις.

μόλις το πάρεις έχω φτιάξει και ελληνικό group στο fb για το μηχάνημα εδώ

----------


## japetus

Ωραία, μέχρι να έρθει από έξω θα αργήσει λίγο αλλά θα τα πούμε  :One thumb up: 

Με την ευκαιρία, για όσους γνωρίζουν σχετικά με το callsign και μια και θα πρέπει να κάνω εγγραφή...
 Από τότε που έβγαλα την άδεια μέχρι τώρα έχω αλλάξει διεύθυνση κατοικίας σε άλλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική περιοχή και επίσης ήμουν SW... Χρειάζεται να κάνω τροποποίηση των στοιχείων ώστε να επικαιροποιηθεί το διακριτικό στο καινούριο αριθμητικό και σε SV, ή μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι την ανανέωση της άδειας και να ζητήσω τροποποίηση (αν γίνεται) στο dmr κατόπιν;

----------


## gravis

> Ωραία, μέχρι να έρθει από έξω θα αργήσει λίγο αλλά θα τα πούμε 
> 
> Με την ευκαιρία, για όσους γνωρίζουν σχετικά με το callsign και μια και θα πρέπει να κάνω εγγραφή...
>  Από τότε που έβγαλα την άδεια μέχρι τώρα έχω αλλάξει διεύθυνση κατοικίας σε άλλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική περιοχή και επίσης ήμουν SW... Χρειάζεται να κάνω τροποποίηση των στοιχείων ώστε να επικαιροποιηθεί το διακριτικό στο καινούριο αριθμητικό και σε SV, ή μπορώ να περιμένω μέχρι την ανανέωση της άδειας και να ζητήσω τροποποίηση (αν γίνεται) στο dmr κατόπιν;


αφου πήγες SV καλο ειναι να κάνεις αλλαγή στοιχείων στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία της περιοχής σου, ο αριθμός σου ομως δεν αλλάζει, αλλάζει μονο το πρόθεμα. Τώρα οσον αφορα την αλλαγή ραδιοερασιτεχνικής περιοχής, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, οταν θα λες το callsign σου στον ασύρματο θα αναφέρεις π.χ sv3/sv4trp

----------


## sv2evs

Πήγε να κανει το αντίστοιχο ο γαμπρός μου sw->sv και του είπαν οτι θα γίνει αυτόματα με τη ανανέωση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ωραία, μέχρι να έρθει από έξω θα αργήσει λίγο αλλά θα τα πούμε :oneup


Γερμανία ; Κίνα;

----------


## japetus

> οταν θα λες το callsign σου στον ασύρματο θα αναφέρεις π.χ sv3/sv4trp


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα βγαίνω σαν πχ. sv1xyz/a2 γιατί είχα δηλώσει τη μόνιμη πλέον διεύθυνσή μου σαν εναλλακτική τότε.. 
Βέβαια, νομιζα ότι αν προσκόμιζα στοιχεία για μόνιμη αλλαγή διεύθυνσης κατά την ανανέωση της άδειας, θα άλλαζε και το αριθμητικό στο διακριτικό.

Το θέμα είναι πώς θα πρέπει να γίνει η εγγραφή στο drm, τη στιγμή που η τρέχουσα άδεια (η οποία λήγει σε ενάμιση χρόνο) γράφει ακόμα sw. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ή τί έχουν κάνει συνάδελφοι με παρόμοιο διακριτικό.




> Γερμανία ; Κίνα;


Τον συγκεκριμένο πομποδέκτη gd-77 λίγο που το έψαξα, τον βρίσκω φτηνότερα στα 83 ευρώ από κινέζικο μαγαζί με αποστολή από γερμανική αποθήκη. Κατά διαστήματα υπήρξαν προσφορές σε αρκετά χαμηλότερη τιμή. Από Κίνα όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα δεν συμφέρει πλέον λόγω χρόνου αναμονής και επιβολής δασμών. Θα το ψάξω όμως λίγο ακόμα πριν καταλήξω, με ενδιαφέρει και το aprs και θα ήθελα να κοιτάξω και πομποδέκτες με gps (δεκτές και προτάσεις για οικονομικό tnc που να συνεργάζεται με τον gd77)..

----------


## sv2evs

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι θα βγαίνω σαν πχ. sv1xyz/a2 γιατί είχα δηλώσει τη μόνιμη πλέον διεύθυνσή μου σαν εναλλακτική τότε.. 
> Βέβαια, νομιζα ότι αν προσκόμιζα στοιχεία για μόνιμη αλλαγή διεύθυνσης κατά την ανανέωση της άδειας, θα άλλαζε και το αριθμητικό στο διακριτικό.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι πώς θα πρέπει να γίνει η εγγραφή στο drm, τη στιγμή που η τρέχουσα άδεια (η οποία λήγει σε ενάμιση χρόνο) γράφει ακόμα sw. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ή τί έχουν κάνει συνάδελφοι με παρόμοιο διακριτικό.
> 
> 
> Τον συγκεκριμένο πομποδέκτη gd-77 λίγο που το έψαξα, τον βρίσκω φτηνότερα στα 83 ευρώ από κινέζικο μαγαζί με αποστολή από γερμανική αποθήκη. Κατά διαστήματα υπήρξαν προσφορές σε αρκετά χαμηλότερη τιμή. Από Κίνα όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα δεν συμφέρει πλέον λόγω χρόνου αναμονής και επιβολής δασμών. Θα το ψάξω όμως λίγο ακόμα πριν καταλήξω, με ενδιαφέρει και το aprs και θα ήθελα να κοιτάξω και πομποδέκτες με gps (δεκτές και προτάσεις για οικονομικό tnc που να συνεργάζεται με τον gd77)..


Σε γενικές γραμμές άφησε την άδεια σου όπως έχει και στην ανανέωση της θα γίνει απευθείας sv.  Ισχύει ότι σου έγραψε ο gravis, γενικά λες το διακριτικό σου και το /sv1,sv2 κ.ο.κ ή το ανάποδο. Από το μαγαζί που βρήκες το έχει παραγγείλει φίλος και περιμένει να έρθει ελλάδα, καθυστέρησε λίγο παραπάνω από το κανονικό μάλλον έρχεται οδικός από ότι μου είπε. APRS μπορείς να κάνεις απλά και με ένα tiny track που όμως θα το συνδέσεις κάπου σε έναν πομποδέκτη για να στέλνει. Αν θέλεις να λαμβάνεις απλά αγοράζεις πομποδέκτη που να υποστηρίζει αυτό το mode. Πομποδέκτης με gps υπάρχουν, δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεσαι στο aprs ή γενικά και στο DMR.

----------


## gravis

Μια προσπάθεια πήγε να γινει με το rfnews.gr τελικα δεν απέδωσε καρπούς, το εγκαταλείψανε

----------


## sv2evs

> Μια προσπάθεια πήγε να γινει με το rfnews.gr τελικα δεν απέδωσε καρπούς, το εγκαταλείψανε


Τι εννοείς ; Δεν κατάλαβα.

----------


## gravis

> Τι εννοείς ; Δεν κατάλαβα.


έχει κάτι μήνες να ανανεωθεί το περιεχόμενο του

----------


## Basilhs23_

Οι κεραίες που προορίζονται για πομποδέκτη αυτοκινήτου και συνδέονται εξωτερικά του ΙΧ, μπορούν να συνδεθούν και σε πομποδέκτη βάσης;

Χρειάζεται κάποιο συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο/connector που πρέπει να ψάξω για να συνδεθεί με τον Π/Δ βάσης ή αρκεί το ενσωματωμένο καλώδιο;

----------


## sv2evs

Μπορούν οι mobile κεραίες να συνδεθούν και στο σπίτι, αλλά θα πρέπει να γειωθούν ανάλογα σε μεταλικό στοιχείο (κάγκελα ή κάτι καλύτερο). Φυσικά δεν θα έχουν πάντα την ίδια απόδοση.

----------


## eyw

ρε παιδιά, ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ στο IPTV για τις κεραίες, αν κάποιος έχει ασχοληθεί.

----------


## sv2evs

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος που μπορώ να φτιάξω ένα-δυο battery packs για pmr 446 για έναν φίλο ; Ξέρω ότι κάνει ο Γερμανός στο κέντρο (ή έκανε). Κάπου αλλού ;

υ.γ Θεσ/νίκη.

----------


## atrias

Νομίζω σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών όπως ο Ιωαννίδης στη Μαρασλή θα μπορούν να σου κάνουν

----------


## sv2evs

> Νομίζω σε καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών όπως ο Ιωαννίδης στη Μαρασλή θα μπορούν να σου κάνουν


Θα κοιτάξω να ρωτήσω σύντομα

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## gravis

Με CB ασχολείται κανεις?

----------


## eyw

CB, που τα θυμήθηκες, είναι ακόμα νόμιμα?

----------


## atrias

ναι βέβαια είναι νόμιμα και μάλιστα πρόσφατα δόθηκαν και περισσότερες δυνατότητες

----------


## gravis

Υπάρχει πλεον νέα νομοθεσία που δεν απαιτείται άδεια, ο καθενας μπορεί να έχει CB , ακόμα και βάσης και φυσικά επιτρέπετε πλεον και το SSB.
Απο οτι είδα και στον σύλλογο τους, θα παλέψουν να πάρουν και τα 80 καναλια απο τα 40 που ειναι τώρα.

----------


## eyw

80 κανάλια, δηλαδή θα τους δώσουν επιπλέον φάσμα ή είναι λόγω SSB?

Ερώτηξις: ποιοί χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα CB και γιατί?

----------


## gravis

> 80 κανάλια, δηλαδή θα τους δώσουν επιπλέον φάσμα ή είναι λόγω SSB?
> 
> Ερώτηξις: ποιοί χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα CB και γιατί?


Λόγω του SSB , αλλα και κάποιον συχνοτήτων ενδιάμεσα που ειναι δεσμευμένα για ειδικές λειτουργίες η οποίες πλεον δεν χρειάζονται και θα αποδωθούν στο CB
Χρησιμοποιουν οσοι δεν θέλουν να βγάλουν αδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη, αλλα ουτε θέλουν να "παιξουν" με τα Pmr που δεν εχουν εμβέλεια και αξιοπιστία, αλλα θέλουν κατι ενδιάμεσο που θα τους δώσει και την δυνατότητα πειραματισμού με διαφορα τροποσφαιρικά φαινόμενα. εχει κατι απο VHF και HF

----------


## eyw

μάλιστα, τα ειχα ξεχάσει.
Ωστε τους εμποδίζει μια άδεια?
Πόσα watt αφήνουν?
και για να μην ρωτώ κάθε τόσο για πασίγνωστα (στους μυημένους ή με καλύτερη μνήμη) δώσε ΦΕΚ για να το διαβάζουν όλοι και να μείνει εδώ σαν μπούσουλας.
Θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάχναμε και sticky για ραδιοεπικοινωνίες...

----------


## sv2evs

Υπάρχει ήδη νήμα και για cb και για ραδιοερασιτέχνες εδώ...

----------


## Koala_

> Υπάρχει πλεον νέα νομοθεσία που δεν απαιτείται άδεια, ο καθενας μπορεί να έχει CB , ακόμα και βάσης και φυσικά επιτρέπετε πλεον και το SSB.
> Απο οτι είδα και στον σύλλογο τους, θα παλέψουν να πάρουν και τα 80 καναλια απο τα 40 που ειναι τώρα.


Η χρήση CB είναι νόμιμη και δεν χρειάζεται άδεια ούτε διακριτικό! Το συνδέεις και μιλάς, τίποτα άλλο, ούτε άδεια ούτε εξετάσεις ούτε διακριτικό.
Ο σύλλογος τους (ΠΑΣΥΧΕΡΑ) εκμεταλλεύεται τον αδαή κόσμο τους παίρνει τα λεφτά και τους μοιράζει διακριτικά της μορφής 18SVxxxxxx. Και αντί η Ε.Ε.Ρ. να τους πετάξει έξω και να διαχωρίσει την θέση της, κάθεται και τους ανέχεται. 
Μέχρι πρόσφατα έλεγαν στα μέλη τους ότι θα μοιράσουν cb σε δημόσιες υπηρεσίες, πυροσβεστική, διόδια κτλ για να επικοινωνούν.

----------


## eyw

το βρήκα: ΦΕΚ B 262/2017 κατεβάστε το από δω http://www.et.gr/idocs-nph/search/pd...UNG4pXuaj7eKKJ
επιτρέπει 12W PEP σε SSB.

για άδειες από ΥΜΕ http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=407

----------


## sv2evs

Όποιος αδαής αγοράσει cb και βγάλει άδεια από σύλλογο απλά έχει μείνει πίσω.

----------


## eyw

δεν παρεμβάλλεται κανένας σύλλογος, μόνον το ΥΜΕ που βεβαιώνει ότι πλήρωσες παράβολα, αποδείξεις λιανικής, αριθμό πλαισίου κλπ.
εκτός και αν εννοείς κάποια παράγκα.

----------


## sv2evs

Μα δεν χρειάζεται καμία άδεια πλέον, εννοώ τους συλλόγους cb των κατά τόπους πόλεων.

----------


## eyw

ε, τι πειράζουν αυτοί?
ας κανουν μαθήματα, ας πηγαίνουν εκδρομές, γνωριμίες, πάρτυ κλπ.

----------


## sv2evs

> ε, τι πειράζουν αυτοί?
> ας κανουν μαθήματα, ας πηγαίνουν εκδρομές, γνωριμίες, πάρτυ κλπ.


Δεν πειράζουν, αρκεί να μην ζητούν χρήματα για δήθεν άδειες cb.

----------


## Koala_

> ε, τι πειράζουν αυτοί?
> ας κανουν μαθήματα, ας πηγαίνουν εκδρομές, γνωριμίες, πάρτυ κλπ.


Στην Αθήνα, παίζει ο ΠΑΣΥΧΕΡΑ που παίρνει το τριαντάευρω για να σου δώσει διακριτικό! Καλό; Ωραία τα σεμινάρια, και οι εκδρομές αλλά μην κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο για να του παίρνουν τα λεφτά. 
Κατά καιρούς εμφανίζονται στις ραδιοερασιτέχνικες μπάντες και λένε και το διακριτικό τους που είναι της μορφή 18SVxxxx και δημιουργείτε σύγχυση με την κατηγορία SV των ραδιοερασιτεχνών.

Έχω κρατήσει και κάτι screenshot απο την σελίδα τους στο FB με τα μαργαριτάρια που λένε για να ψαρέψουν "πελατάκια".

----------


## eyw

> Στην Αθήνα, παίζει ο ΠΑΣΥΧΕΡΑ που *παίρνει το τριαντάευρω για να σου δώσει διακριτικό! Καλό*; Ωραία τα σεμινάρια, και οι εκδρομές αλλά μην κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο για να του παίρνουν τα λεφτά. ...


νομίζω (χωρίς να έχω κοιτάξει καταστικά και ως τι έχει αναγνωριστεί από πρωτοδικεία ή άλλη δικαστική αρχή) ότι ο πασυχερα είναι κάποιο σωματείο, αν τα μέλη του θέλουν να το ενισχύσουν με ετήσια συνδρομή ή να αγοράσουν κάτι που πουλάει ή τρόπον τινά απονέμει ο παχυσερα ή ο κε σερά σερά τότε όλα καλά.

Τι ίδιο μπορώ να κάνω και εγώ εδώ, να ιδρύσω το σωματείο "Φίλοι του eyw με τη σειρά" με ετήσια συνδρομή και να πουλάω merchandise με τη φάτσα μου και να δίνω και εγώ χαρακτηριστικά κλήσης τυπου 69SVxxxyyy και να έχω ιεραρχία στα μέλη.





> ... Κατά καιρούς *εμφανίζονται στις ραδιοερασιτέχνικες μπάντες* και λένε και το *διακριτικό τους που είναι της μορφή 18SVxxxx* και δημιουργείτε σύγχυση με την κατηγορία SV των ραδιοερασιτεχνών. ...


τώρα τα πράματα είναι σοβαρά:
για να εμφανιστεις στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες πρέπει να έχεις άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη (εκτός και αν τις έχουν καταργήσει), αν δεν εχεις τότε μπλέκεις και θα τρέχεις.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω πως γίνεται να κάνεις κάτι παράνομο και να λές και χαρακτηριστικό/διακριτικό που δίνει ιδιωτικό σωματείο με το οποίον μπορούν να σε βρουν.
Πιθανόν να εκμεταλλεύονται την γενική αφασία που υπάρχει στην χώρα, και στο ΥΜΕ.

----------


## gravis

Να πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή γιατί υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις άνευ λόγου. Ο Μανωλάτος είχε την ιδέα ή την διάθεση να βγάλει από τον τάφο την ελληνικη citizen band και να την ξαναδώσει στο κοινό γιατί στην Ευρώπη και αλλού ζει και βασιλεύει. Για να το πετύχει αυτό έπρεπε να αλλάξει το αναχρονιστικο νομικό πλαίσιο υπό καθεστώς ειδικού ράδιο δικτύου που υπήρχε στην Ελλάδα από το 1990 περίπου. Για να αλλάξει αυτό έπρεπε να έρθει σε επαφή με το ΥΜΕ, και αυτό δεν γίνετε ως Μανωλάτος αλλά ως σύλλογος, οπότε έγινε ο ΠΑΣΥΧΕΡΑ. Μετα από 1 χρόνο κόπο κ βασάνων άλλαξε η νομοθεσία, εναρμονιστηκε σχεδόν με την ευρωπαϊκή νομοθεσια. Οπότε τέλος άδειες, παράβολα και διακριτικά κλήσης. Βγαίνεις στον αέρα με ότι nickname θέλεις. Μόνο ο σύλλογος εχει δικαίωμα να εκχωρεί διακριτικά αν θέλεις να το κάνεις χρήση. Ένας σύλλογος για να πετύχει κάποια πράγματα, όπως εκπαίδευση μέλων, αλλαγή νομοθεσίας κλπ απαιτεί στήριξη από τα μέλη με μια ετήσια συνδρομή. Το έργο του κριθεί από τα μέλη του και μη. Δεν γράφεσε για να πάρεις διακριτικό κλήσης αυτό είναι χαζομάρα, γράφεσε ώστε με την βοήθεια σου να κάνεις το χομπι αυτό καλύτερο. Επίσης όποιος CBer βγαίνει σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικη μπάντα ειναι παράνομος κ δεν νομίζω ο ΠΑΣΥΧΕΡΑ να τους είπε αυτό το πράγμα.
Για μένα καλά έκανε και ανέστησε το cb γιατί οποία μπάντα αφήνουμε εύκολα θα την πάρει κάποιος άλλος. Το ίδιο ισχύει και περισσότερο στις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες μπάντες. Οποίες δεν δουλεύουμε θα τις πάρουν οι τηλεπικοινωνιες, τηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, στρατός κλπ κλπ. Οπότε συμμετέχετε αν είστε σε συλλόγους και μην βγάζετε αβίαστα συμπερασματα.
Μας συμφερει να λειτουργεί το cb, με συνεχής και κατάλληλη ενημέρωση θα την χρησιμοποιήσουν οι κυνηγοί, ψαράδες, τζιπαδες και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο και θα αφήσουν την ραδιοερασιτεχνικη μπάντα ήσυχη, και νόμιμοι θα είναι και λιγότερα λεφτά σε εξοπλισμό θα δαπανουν

- - - Updated - - -

Επίσης είμαστε όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες εν δυνάμει cbers. Μέχρι "χτες" μπορούσαμε μόνο να ακροασθουμε αυτήν την μπάντα, πλέον νόμιμα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε τηρώντας πάντα το bandplan

----------


## sv2evs

> Επίσης είμαστε όλοι οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες εν δυνάμει cbers. Μέχρι "χτες" μπορούσαμε μόνο να ακροασθουμε αυτήν την μπάντα, πλέον νόμιμα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε τηρώντας πάντα το bandplan


Μακάρι να πάρει τα πάνω του το cb και να 'πάρει' και τους θολούς από vhf/uhf. Αν και δεν νομίζω.

----------


## eyw

ποιούς λες θολούς?

----------


## sv2evs

> ποιούς λες θολούς?


όλους όσους δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να πάνε να δώσουν εξετάσεις και να μιλήσουν μέσα στις νόμιμες συχνότητες...

τ.γ θολοί είναι και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες που μιλάνε εκτός νόμιμων συχνοτήτων.

----------


## eyw

> όλους όσους δεν κάνουν τον κόπο να πάνε να δώσουν εξετάσεις και να μιλήσουν μέσα στις νόμιμες συχνότητες...


ε, αφού το ΥΜΕ καθεύδει...




> ...τ.γ *θολοί* είναι και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες που μιλάνε εκτός νόμιμων συχνοτήτων.


αυτοί είναι πληγή, αν θυμάμαι καλά μια φορά και έναν καιρό τα πραματα ήταν πιο αυστηρά, μετά τα παράτησαν στην τύχη του.

----------


## sv2evs

Τώρα τελευταία διάβασα για μερικές ανακλήσεις αδειών ή κάτι τέτοιο...και επειδή μπήκε και η ΕΕΤΤ στη μέση, μάλλον κάποιοι ήρθαν μέσα στην μπάντα.

----------


## eyw

πήρα ένα e-mail σχετικά με την ΕΕΡ για διαγραφές και με  βαρύτατες κατηγορίες για το ΔΣ, το έστειλαν και σε σας?
Κάμποσα που γράφει σηκώνουν και μήνυση.

----------


## Koala_

> πήρα ένα e-mail σχετικά με την ΕΕΡ για διαγραφές και με  βαρύτατες κατηγορίες για το ΔΣ, το έστειλαν και σε σας?
> Κάμποσα που γράφει σηκώνουν και μήνυση.


Δεν μου ήρθε αλλά μου το προώθησαν. Είναι και καλά από κάποιον zza αλλά οι φήμες λένε ότι δεν είναι πραγματικό καθώς πήγε επιλεκτικά.
Γενικά λέει πάνω κάτω ότι γράφεται και στο προσωπικό blog του bjy https://2mdes.blogspot.gr/

Το κακό είναι ότι η ένωση δεν βγαίνει να απαντήσει σε όλα αυτά επίσημα.

----------


## sv2evs

Το πήρα και εγώ, δεν με αφορά...

----------


## gravis

Ασχολείται κανείς με SDR?

----------


## kourampies

> Ασχολείται κανείς με SDR?


Ασχολούμαι εγώ. Δεν είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν έχω κάποια μόνιμη κεραία αλλά και με αυτές που είχε γίνεται δουλειά.

----------


## atrias

περί SDR η πρώτη σελίδα αναφοράς αν ενδιαφέρεσαι είναι το https://www.rtl-sdr.com/

----------


## gravis

> Ασχολούμαι εγώ. Δεν είμαι ραδιοερασιτέχνης και δεν έχω κάποια μόνιμη κεραία αλλά και με αυτές που είχε γίνεται δουλειά.


Ποιο sdr έχεις?

- - - Updated - - -




> περί SDR η πρώτη σελίδα αναφοράς αν ενδιαφέρεσαι είναι το https://www.rtl-sdr.com/


Σε ευχαριστώ, την γνωρίζω την σελίδα, απλως ρωτω αν εχεις καποιος αντιστοιχη συσκευή που "παίζει" μαζι της.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Από τροφοδοτικά, τα Nevada θεωρείτε πως είναι αξιόπιστα;

----------


## atrias

αν εννοείς κάτι σαν αυτό τότε μάλλον είναι κινέζικα φασόν πάνω στα οποία βάζουν το λογότυπό τους διάφορες εταιρίες όπως μπορείς να δεις πχ εδώ που είναι το ίδιο με άλλο λογότυπο.

Άλλο παράδειγμα πχ είναι αυτό κι αυτό

το ότι είναι κινέζικα βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνουν τη δουλειά τους
προσωπικά έχω το τελευταίο από τα παραπάνω (PSU-1228) και παίζει μια χαρά

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ναι αυτά λέω φίλε μου, καλά τι σαχλαμάρα είναι αυτή να αγοράζουν από Κίνα και να βάζουν διαφορετικό λογότυπο, ειδικά από Alinco δεν το περίμενα. 

Γενικά θέλω ένα τροφοδοτικό αξιόπιστο που θα μου μείνει για χρόνια και δεν αφήσει τόπους. 

Τα Alinco DM-330FXE είναι καλά;

----------


## atrias

τα DM-330MVE είναι καλά αλλά νομίζω δύσκολα θα τα βρεις
τα DM-330FXE είναι η εξέλιξή τους αλλά τα χαρακτηριστικά των MV ήταν καλύτερα
max ripple 15mVp-p το MVE , 50mVp-p το FXE
http://www.alinco.com/Products/ps/DM-330/
http://www.alinco.com/Products/ps/DM-330FX/DM-330FX.pdf
και τα δύο πάντως αυτά είναι καλύτερα από το DM-30 που έχει max ripple 80mVp-p

----------


## sv2evs

> τα DM-330MVE είναι καλά αλλά νομίζω δύσκολα θα τα βρεις
> τα DM-330FXE είναι η εξέλιξή τους αλλά τα χαρακτηριστικά των MV ήταν καλύτερα
> max ripple 15mVp-p το MVE , 50mVp-p το FXE
> http://www.alinco.com/Products/ps/DM-330/
> http://www.alinco.com/Products/ps/DM-330FX/DM-330FX.pdf
> και τα δύο πάντως αυτά είναι καλύτερα από το DM-30 που έχει max ripple 80mVp-p


Έχω το DM-330MVE και είμαι ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## kourampies

> Ποιο sdr έχεις?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Σε ευχαριστώ, την γνωρίζω την σελίδα, απλως ρωτω αν εχεις καποιος αντιστοιχη συσκευή που "παίζει" μαζι της.


Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. RTL-SDR v3. Με τις αμέσως προηγούμενες κεραίες (1 τηλεσκοπική 1.5m και 30cm). Τώρα το δίνουν με δίπολο νομίζω που έχει καλύτερη απόδοση και δε χρειάζεται ground plane.

Κάνει φοβερή δουλειά πραγματικά, και στοιχίζει μόνο 20 ευρώ. Πλέον το δουλεύω με raspberry και rtl_tcp μέσω δικτύου γιατί είχα απηυδήσει με τα μακριά καλώδια USB.

----------


## gravis

> Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση. RTL-SDR v3. Με τις αμέσως προηγούμενες κεραίες (1 τηλεσκοπική 1.5m και 30cm). Τώρα το δίνουν με δίπολο νομίζω που έχει καλύτερη απόδοση και δε χρειάζεται ground plane.
> 
> Κάνει φοβερή δουλειά πραγματικά, και στοιχίζει μόνο 20 ευρώ. Πλέον το δουλεύω με raspberry και rtl_tcp μέσω δικτύου γιατί είχα απηυδήσει με τα μακριά καλώδια USB.


Εισαι οντως ευχαριστημενος?

----------


## kourampies

> Εισαι οντως ευχαριστημενος?


Γιατί να μην είμαι; Ασύλληπτες δυνατότητες με <25 ευρώ.

----------


## atrias

έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση για γέφυρα στασίμων (SWR meter)?

----------


## Basilhs23_

> έχει κανείς καμιά πρόταση για γέφυρα στασίμων (SWR meter)?


Έχεις κάποιο ανώτατο budget?

----------


## atrias

Γύρω στα 150 
Σκεφτόμουν την SX-600 αλλα θα προτιμούσα κάποια να μπορει να δείξει ταυτόχρονα και tx power και swr.
Οποτε μάλλον Cross needle θα βόλευε.
Αλλα δε βρίσκω κάποια για hf και v/u (εκτός αν βρεθούν δυο διαφορετικές με συνολικό κόστος στα λεφτά αυτά)
Επίσης είδα ψηφιακές διάφορες αλλα διαπιστώνω πως δεν υπάρχει καμια ψηφιακή που να εχει κατάλληλη λειτουργία για ssb

----------


## Basilhs23_

Δες για DAIWA πρέπει να είναι απ' τις καλύτερες.

----------


## atrias

και μια και λέγαμε για επώνυμους που βάζουν λογότυπο δικό τους σε κινέζικα φασόν
https://www.mfjenterprises.com/Produ...ductid=MFJ-849
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017...808835045.html
https://www.hamradio.co.uk/accessori...49-pd-7616.php

κι εδώ ένα βίντεο που δείχνει τα εντόσθια του "MFJ" και γράφει στην πλακέτα nissei dg-503
https://youtu.be/SwPsdWXoGMM?t=19m30s

παρεμπιπτόντως τη συγκεκριμένη γέφυρα την ψήνω, το μόνο που με χαλάει είναι ότι δεν έχει mode για μέτρηση σε SSB

- - - Updated - - -




> Δες για DAIWA πρέπει να είναι απ' τις καλύτερες.


οι DAIWA όντως πρέπει να είναι αρκετά καλές αν και κάποια μοντέλα τα κράζουνσ το eham.net

----------


## Basilhs23_

Στις μπάντες των βραχέων, έχει κανείς άποψη αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη που προτιμούν περισσότεροι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες; 

Π.χ προτιμούν τα 28-29.7MHz ή τις υπόλοιπες;

----------


## atrias

κάνε μια επίσκεψη στο παρακάτω site να δεις τι κινείται ανά μπάντα και mode σε όλο τον κόσμο
https://www.dxmaps.com/

----------


## Basilhs23_

Φοβερή ιστοσελίδα, δεν ήξερα οτι υπήρχε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## sv2evs

> Στις μπάντες των βραχέων, έχει κανείς άποψη αν υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη που προτιμούν περισσότεροι οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες; 
> 
> Π.χ προτιμούν τα 28-29.7MHz ή τις υπόλοιπες;


Γενικά προτιμούν τους 14mhz επειδή και μεγάλη κεραία δεν χρειάζεται και γενικά έχει σταθμούς και 'πέρασμα' αρκετές ώρες την ημέρα.

----------


## eyw

πλακέτες (PCB) σε μικρές ποσότητες ποιοί φτιάχνουν σττην Ελλάδα?

----------


## Basilhs23_

Στα 14MHz όμως η κεραία πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από τους 28-29. Ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## sv2evs

> Στα 14MHz όμως η κεραία πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερη από τους 28-29. Ή κάνω λάθος;


Μιλάμε για 10 μέτρα συνολικό μήκος εφόσον έχεις balun 1:1....Και αν το κάνεις inverted V τότε θέλεις πολύ λιγότερο χώρο.

- - - Updated - - -

Ο Αναμεταδότης DMR SV2K είναι πλέον σε νέα θέση στον χορτιάτη, μέρος ενός πανελλαδικού δικτύου. Συνδεδεμένος στο DMR+

Υπάρχει και το δίκτυο στον Brandmeister όπου εκεί είναι και άλλοι ελληνικοί αναμεταδότες.

----------


## kourampies

Μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα είμαι και νόμιμος.

Λόγω πολυκατοικίας και ισογείου δε νομίζω να εκπέμπω από το σπίτι (θα φτιάξω μια PoE κατασκευή με RPi κάποια στιγμή στο μέλλον για να λαμβάνω με SDR).

Οι εκπομπές θα γίνουν από το αυτοκίνητο και πεζός, με Baofeng UV-5R, που είναι μια καλή οικονομική αρχή.

Θέλω κάποια πρόταση για κεραία και magmount βάση για το αυτοκίνητο, συμβατή με το UV-5R χωρίς μεγάλες πατέντες. Αν μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιηθεί η καλωδίωση/βάση κεραίας του ράδιου του αυτοκινήτου ακόμα καλύτερα, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να την αποσυνδέσω από το ράδιο μια και ακούω μόνο από φλασάκι.

----------


## sv2evs

Με το καλό και νόμιμος όπως λες (και πάντα στην συνέχεια μέσα στις νόμιμες συχνότητες)...Καλή κεραία είναι η Diamond NR-770 ή κάποια αντίστοιχη της. Για τα χρήματα της έχει πολύ καλή απόδοση (το κατάστημα είναι τυχαίο).

Βάση για το αυτοκίνητό μπορείς να βρεις, αλλά να προσέξεις να μην είναι πολύ μικρή γιατί αν τρέχεις π.χ με πολλά χλμ και η βάση είναι μικρή θα σου φεύγει από το αμάξι. Η μόνη πατέντα θα είναι ένας αντάπτορας.

Όχι η κεραία του ραδιοφώνου στο αυτοκίνητό κάνει μόνο για αυτό, για να ακούς ραδιόφωνο.

----------


## kourampies

> Με το καλό και νόμιμος όπως λες (και πάντα στην συνέχεια μέσα στις νόμιμες συχνότητες)...Καλή κεραία είναι η Diamond NR-770 ή κάποια αντίστοιχη της. Για τα χρήματα της έχει πολύ καλή απόδοση (το κατάστημα είναι τυχαίο).
> 
> Βάση για το αυτοκίνητό μπορείς να βρεις, αλλά να προσέξεις να μην είναι πολύ μικρή γιατί αν τρέχεις π.χ με πολλά χλμ και η βάση είναι μικρή θα σου φεύγει από το αμάξι. Η μόνη πατέντα θα είναι ένας αντάπτορας.
> 
> Όχι η κεραία του ραδιοφώνου στο αυτοκίνητό κάνει μόνο για αυτό, για να ακούς ραδιόφωνο.


Μια χρήση που με ενδιαφέρει είναι και να "στήσω" σε κάποια κορυφή και να δω τι μπορώ να πιάσω από εκεί (μια και πάω σε βουνά και εξοχές γενικά, και με αυτοκίνητο και πεζός). Πάντα με το baofeng για να περιορίσω το κόστος, τουλάχιστον προς το παρών. Έχω δει φορητές κεραίες βάσης, αλλά είδα αυτό το βιντεάκι που χρησιμοποιεί την Nagoya NL-770H με λίγο MacGyver στήσιμο, αλλά με καλά αποτελέσματα. Βλέπω ότι Ελλάδα πουλιέται με τη μαγνητική της βάση που είναι αρκετά αξιοπρεπής στα 35 ευρώ. Μήπως είναι καλή ιδέα και για τις 2 χρήσεις;

----------


## sv2evs

> Μια χρήση που με ενδιαφέρει είναι και να "στήσω" σε κάποια κορυφή και να δω τι μπορώ να πιάσω από εκεί (μια και πάω σε βουνά και εξοχές γενικά, και με αυτοκίνητο και πεζός). Πάντα με το baofeng για να περιορίσω το κόστος, τουλάχιστον προς το παρών. Έχω δει φορητές κεραίες βάσης, αλλά είδα αυτό το βιντεάκι που χρησιμοποιεί την Nagoya NL-770H με λίγο MacGyver στήσιμο, αλλά με καλά αποτελέσματα. Βλέπω ότι Ελλάδα πουλιέται με τη μαγνητική της βάση που είναι αρκετά αξιοπρεπής στα 35 ευρώ. Μήπως είναι καλή ιδέα και για τις 2 χρήσεις;


Αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις λέγεται SOTA στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Ψάξε λίγο να πάρεις ιδέες...Εκεί τίποτα δεν σε περιορίζει παρά μόνο η τσέπη σου...Πίστεψέ με με ένα qrp βραχέο τύπου πλακέτας ή αν σε παίρνει κάτι πιο ακριβό από βουνό κάνεις ΠΟΛΥ καλές επαφές !

----------


## kourampies

> Αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις λέγεται SOTA στον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό. Ψάξε λίγο να πάρεις ιδέες...Εκεί τίποτα δεν σε περιορίζει παρά μόνο η τσέπη σου...Πίστεψέ με με ένα qrp βραχέο τύπου πλακέτας ή αν σε παίρνει κάτι πιο ακριβό από βουνό κάνεις ΠΟΛΥ καλές επαφές !


Από ότι βλέπω οι πιο ενδιαφέρουσες (για εμένα) δραστηριότητες θα γίνονται έξω, έχουν αρκετή δόση πατέντας, και σχετικά λογικό κόστος.

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι οι τοπικοί "καταξιωμένοι" ραδιοερασιτέχνες που ασχολούνται και με συλλόγους κτλ ασχολούνται μόνο με το να λένε πως πήγε η μέρα τους μέσω VHF παρόλο που έχουν πολύ και πανάκριβο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## atrias

πάντως αν θέλεις κάτι πιο δυνατό για το αμάξι (25w αντί για 5w από το uv-5r) υπάρχουν κάτι κινέζικα σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Radioddity-...YAAOSww-BaZvHU

https://www.ebay.com/itm/QYT-KT-8900...gAAOSw5dlaMjAi

edit:
απλά μη το συνδέσεις στον αναπτήρα με το καλώδιο που δίνει
καλύτερα κόψε το καλώδιο αυτό και σύνδεσε το απευθείας στην μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου (παρεμβάλλοντας ασφάλειες φυσικά και στο θετικό και στο αρνητικό)

----------


## kourampies

> πάντως αν θέλεις κάτι πιο δυνατό για το αμάξι (25w αντί για 5w από το uv-5r) υπάρχουν κάτι κινέζικα σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Radioddity-...YAAOSww-BaZvHU
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/QYT-KT-8900...gAAOSw5dlaMjAi
> 
> edit:
> απλά μη το συνδέσεις στον αναπτήρα με το καλώδιο που δίνει
> καλύτερα κόψε το καλώδιο αυτό και σύνδεσε το απευθείας στην μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου (παρεμβάλλοντας ασφάλειες φυσικά και στο θετικό και στο αρνητικό)


Ευχαριστώ για τις προτάσεις. Αν μιλάμε για τέτοια ποσά, σε λίγους μήνες σίγουρα θα βάλω και κάτι τέτοιο. Εννοείται θα γίνει με καθαρά δική του γραμμή καθώς ήδη είναι αρκετά πράγματα πάνω στον αναπτήρα και γενικά το αυτοκίνητο έχει πολύ ευαίσθητα ηλεκτρονικά και δεν προσφέρεται για τέτοιες παρασιτικές καταστάσεις.

Αν και έλεγα να πάω για την εισαγωγική κατηγορία μια και δεν σκόπευα να κάνω κάτι από το σπίτι, θα δούμε, μπορεί και να προλάβω το διάβασμα για την SV, ή να παρανομήσω λίγο σε θέματα ισχύος, γίνονται άλλα αίσχη εξάλλου εδώ και δεν ασχολείται κανείς.

Αυτά τα φθηνά κινέζικα μου φαίνονται και πολύ ωραία για ιδιοκατασκευές με μπαταρίες UPS και SOTA σε βουνό :One thumb up: 

Από μακροζωία πως πάνε; Θα βγάλουν 1-2 χρόνια ή υπάρχει κίνδυνος να χαλάσουν στο μήνα;

----------


## atrias

δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει προσωπικά και δεν ξέρω την αξιοπιστία τους
απλά τα έχω δει αρκετά να κυκλοφορούν στο internet γι´αυτό τα ανέφερα
πιστεύω ότι θα έχουν αντίστοιχη ποιότητα με το uv-5r οπότε μια χαρά θα είναι

----------


## kourampies

> δεν τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει προσωπικά και δεν ξέρω την αξιοπιστία τους
> απλά τα έχω δει αρκετά να κυκλοφορούν στο internet γι´αυτό τα ανέφερα
> πιστεύω ότι θα έχουν αντίστοιχη ποιότητα με το uv-5r οπότε μια χαρά θα είναι


Από ότι βλέπω υπάρχουν και φθηνότερα στα 25watt, θα το μελετήσω. Ρίσκο πάντα υπάρχει, εξάλλου δε μιλάμε για μεγάλο ποσό και θα είναι καλή ευκαιρία να εξοικειωθώ με τα ηλεκτρολογικά του αυτοκινήτου.

----------


## sv2evs

Να θυμάσαι, ισχύει ότι δίνεις παίρνεις. Ναι φυσικά θα κάνεις την πλάκα σου...ναι σκέφτηκα και εγώ να αγοράσω..ίσως αν δεν είχα άλλη λύση να είχα πάρει. Όπως και να έχει ποτέ δεν μένεις με ένα μηχάνημα σε αυτό το χόμπι. Ότι και αν βγάλεις από θέμα άδειας, μπορείς να βγεις και 'νόμιμος' αρκεί φυσικά να επιλέξεις τα κατάλληλα modes ή αλλιώς διαμορφώσεις.

υ.γ πάρε ότι μηχάνημα μπορείς για να κάνεις τις συνομιλίες σου και το βασικό να θυμάσαι είναι η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ !

----------


## kourampies

Έχω ακούσει/διαβάσει ότι αν πας για Κατηγορία 1 και δεν επιτύχεις, μπορεί να επιτύχεις στην εισαγωγική. Κατέβασα και δοκίμασα το σχετικό πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου και δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε στο ΦΕΚ διάβασα κάτι σχετικό.

Και στις 2 κατηγορίες οι ερωτήσεις είναι 100, απλά στην κατηγορία 1 περιλαμβάνονται κάποιες από την εισαγωγική (οι οποίες είναι λίγες και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν βγαίνουν 80 σωστές απαντήσεις η έστω κάποιο λογικό νούμερο). Ισχύει όντως κάτι τέτοιο και με ποιο τρόπο;

----------


## eyw

παρακαλώ δώσε λινκ για τις 100 ερωτήσεις και το πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου. (έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ με το άθλημα)

----------


## kourampies

http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=1184

Προσοχή, θέλει να αυξήσεις τα DPI και νομίζω XP, προσωπικά το τρέχω σε vmware...

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Έχω ακούσει/διαβάσει ότι αν πας για Κατηγορία 1 και δεν επιτύχεις, μπορεί να επιτύχεις στην εισαγωγική. Κατέβασα και δοκίμασα το σχετικό πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου και δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε στο ΦΕΚ διάβασα κάτι σχετικό.
> 
> Και στις 2 κατηγορίες οι ερωτήσεις είναι 100, απλά στην κατηγορία 1 περιλαμβάνονται κάποιες από την εισαγωγική (οι οποίες είναι λίγες και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν βγαίνουν 80 σωστές απαντήσεις η έστω κάποιο λογικό νούμερο). Ισχύει όντως κάτι τέτοιο και με ποιο τρόπο;


Δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό, ή πετυχαίνεις ή αποτυγχάνεις. Εγώ είμαι κατηγορίας εισαγωγικού και αυτόν τον καιρό διαβάζω για να δω της κατηγορίας 1, δύσκολα βλέπω να μάθω αυτά που πρέπει μέχρι τον Ιούνιο που γίνονται οι εξετάσεις εδώ, οι ερωτήσεις είναι περισσότερες και θέλουν περισσότερη ενασχόληση και διάβασμα.

----------


## sv2evs

Το έχω ακούσει και εγώ αυτό για την 'μεταπήδηση' στην εισαγωγική αν δεν πετύχεις για το SV. Αλλά δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες. Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους στις εξετάσεις. Έχουν περάσει 21 χρόνια που έδωσα εγώ, έχουν αλλάξει ΟΛΑ από τότε στις εξετάσεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Προκήρυξη Εξετάσεων για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη Α’ Περιόδου 2018, ΠΕ Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών

Προκηρύσσουμε εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη (Κατηγορίας 1 & Κατηγορίας Εισαγωγικού Επιπέδου), Α΄ περιόδου 2018, στην περιοχή ευθύνης της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας Κεντρικού Τομέα Αθηνών της Περιφέρειας Αττικής την Τετάρτη 6 Iουνίου 2018 με ώρα ενάρξεως 11:00 π.μ.

http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=1133&LANG=GR

----------


## eyw

ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.
Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά παρατηρώ ότι μερικές ερωτήσεις είναι πανεύκολες, άλλες λογικές και κάμποσες δυσνόητες έως παγίδα.
πχ:
4. Εφόσον κατά τη διαμόρφωση μεταβάλλεται το εύρος ή η συχνότητα του φέροντος κύματος, έχουμε διαμορφώσεις FSK;
γιατί το σωστό είναι το:  2. Λάθος.

7. Η πυκνότητα ισχύος του πεδίου σε μία κεραία είναι ανάλογη με:
γιατί το σωστό είναι μόνον το    4. Την ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού.

9. Λόγω της βηματικής τάσης, που δημιουργείται από την πρόσπτωση ενός κεραυνού στο έδαφος, κίνδυνος τραυματισμού του
προσωπικού υπάρχει μέχρι:
γιατί το σωστό είναι το:         4. 50 μ απόσταση από το σημείο της πρόσπτωσης του κεραυνού.

12. Μέχρι ποια απόσταση από το σημείο πτώσης κεραυνού υπάρχει αυξημένος κίνδυνος για ένα ραδιοερασιτεχνικό σταθμό σε
λειτουργία;
γιατί το σωστό είναι το:       3. Μέχρι 200m.

κλπ. και πιο πολύ θυμίζουν τα σήματα που δίναμε για το δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου και πολύ λιγότερο φίλτρο κατάρτισης για να αποθαρρύνει τα ψώνια και τους καγκουρες.
Μάλλον θα απαιτείται η απομνημόνευση κάποιου τυποποιημένου εγχειριδιου του ΥΜΕ, ή έχουν τις multiple choice γιατί θα βαριούνται να διορθώνουν γραπτά.
Μπορεί κάτι να μου ξεφεύγει εδώ, από το τα 80s θα έχουν αλλάξει πολύ τα πράματα.

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω γιατί τις έχουν κάνει multiple choise αλλά όπως και να έχει, μόνο αν τα γνωρίζεις ή μόνο αν τα απομνημονεύσεις θα ξέρεις την σωστή απάντηση. Για να τα γνωρίζεις, κάνεις μαθήματα αν μπορείς σε τοπικό σύλλογο ή αλλιώς διαβάζεις και 'δίνεις'.

----------


## zeronero

SV7QNR

----------


## kourampies

> ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.
> Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά παρατηρώ ότι μερικές ερωτήσεις είναι πανεύκολες, άλλες λογικές και κάμποσες δυσνόητες έως παγίδα.
> πχ:
> 4. Εφόσον κατά τη διαμόρφωση μεταβάλλεται το εύρος ή η συχνότητα του φέροντος κύματος, έχουμε διαμορφώσεις FSK;
> γιατί το σωστό είναι το:  2. Λάθος.
> 
> 7. Η πυκνότητα ισχύος του πεδίου σε μία κεραία είναι ανάλογη με:
> γιατί το σωστό είναι μόνον το    4. Την ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού.
> 
> ...


Ότι να ναι είναι οι ερωτήσεις, ακριβώς όπως τα σήματα. Και δεν υπάρχει και βιβλίο με ύλη, το οποίο δυσκολεύει την απομνημόνευση ακόμα περισσότερο και στερεί τις γενικές γνώσεις που θα ήθελα να αποκτήσω.

Προσωπικά δε τα πάω καλά με τη παπαγαλία και για αυτό θα δώσω μόνο την εισαγωγική (μια και δε καίγομαι για μεγάλη ισχύ προς το παρόν).

Με ένα συνδυασμό προηγούμενων γνώσεων και απομνημόνευσης θέσεων/διατυπώσεων πιάνω εύκολα συνήθως 100/100 στην εισαγωγική, στην κατηγορία 1 όμως δε τα ξέω όλα από πριν και δεν μπορώ εύκολα να τα μάθω παπαγαλία. Δεδομένου ότι εξετάσεις γίνονται μόνο 2 φορές το χρόνο δε θα ρισκάρω, εισαγωγική τώρα και βλέπουμε στο μέλλον, ήδη περιμένω μήνες ενώ είμαι έτοιμος.

----------


## eyw

μα τι να γνωρίζεις?
στο 7 γιατί δεν λέει ποιά κεραία? πομπού ή δέκτη?
στο 4 τι εννοεί διαμόρφωση και το Frequency Shift keying δεν είναι?
Η λέξη βηματική τάση μπορεί να έχει 50 σημασίες.
Νομίζω ότι θα έχουν μεταφράσει κάτι από την αντίστοιχη (πχ) Γερμανική υπηρεσία και θα το έχουν κάνει στραβά και εκτός περιεχομενου (out of context)
Ενας πιο παλιός συνάδελφος λέει ότι σαν δημόσιο που είναι δημιουργούν συνθήκες χρηματισμού αλλά μπορεί να τα παραλέει.
Για μένα η απομνημόνευση χωρίς κατανόηση είναι μέγα λάθος.

Τι ψάχνω να βρω και γω μεσημεριάτικα...

- - - Updated - - -

Πόσο πρέπει να πιάσεις για να περάσεις, 51% ή 99% ?

----------


## kourampies

> μα τι να γνωρίζεις?
> στο 7 γιατί δεν λέει ποιά κεραία? πομπού ή δέκτη?
> στο 4 τι εννοεί διαμόρφωση και το Frequency Shift keying δεν είναι?
> Η λέξη βηματική τάση μπορεί να έχει 50 σημασίες.
> Νομίζω ότι θα έχουν μεταφράσει κάτι από την αντίστοιχη (πχ) Γερμανική υπηρεσία και θα το έχουν κάνει στραβά και εκτός περιεχομενου (out of context)
> Ενας πιο παλιός συνάδελφος λέει ότι σαν δημόσιο που είναι δημιουργούν συνθήκες χρηματισμού αλλά μπορεί να τα παραλέει.
> Για μένα η απομνημόνευση χωρίς κατανόηση είναι μέγα λάθος.
> 
> Τι ψάχνω να βρω και γω μεσημεριάτικα...
> ...


80/100 ερωτήσεις.

----------


## zeronero

> 7. Η πυκνότητα ισχύος του πεδίου σε μία κεραία είναι ανάλογη με:
> γιατί το σωστό είναι μόνον το 4. Την ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού.
> 
> στο 7 γιατί δεν λέει ποιά κεραία? πομπού ή δέκτη?


Η πυκνότητα ισχύος αφορά σε σημείο στο χώρο και είναι ανάλογη του ^2 της έντασης του ηλεκτρικού πεδίου στο σημείο.
Το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο, έχει προκύψει από κάποια κεραία εκπομπής η οποία τροφοδοτήθηκε με κάποια ισχύ.
Άρα, είναι άκυρο να ρωτάμε ποιας κεραίας, πομπού ή δέκτη.
Ενδεχομένως η διατύπωση "Η πυκνότητα ισχύος του πεδίου σε μία κεραία..." να δημιουργεί την παρανόηση.
Επίσης, η πυκνότητα ισχύος είναι ανάλογη και με την κατευθυντικότητα της κεραίας εκπομπής (εκτός αν μιλάμε για ισοτροπική κεραία οπότε η κατευθυντικότητα είναι 1).

ΥΓ. Αυτή η πυκνότητα ισχύος προσπίπτουσα σε κεραία λήψης και πολλαπλασιαζόμενη με την ενεργό διατομή αυτής, δίνει την εξίσωση του Friis.

- - - Updated - - -




> 4. Εφόσον κατά τη διαμόρφωση μεταβάλλεται το εύρος ή η συχνότητα του φέροντος κύματος, έχουμε διαμορφώσεις FSK;
> γιατί το σωστό είναι το: 2. Λάθος.
> 
> στο 4 τι εννοεί διαμόρφωση και το Frequency Shift keying δεν είναι?


Ενδεχομένως η ερώτηση να είναι παγίδα.

Μεταβολή της συχνότητας του φέροντος έχουμε και στην FM διαμόρφωση.

Για την FSK όμως δεν αρκεί μόνο αυτό, απλά δηλαδή μεταβολή της συχνότητας του φέροντος, αλλά συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες: πχ. BFSK μία δεδομένη συχνότητα αποδίδεται στο 1 και μία άλλη συγκεκριμένη στο 0.

Από την άλλη μπορεί και εδώ η διατύπωση να δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.

edit: typo

----------


## sv2evs

> SV7QNR


 :One thumb up:  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## eyw

565 ερωτήσεις σε τεχνικά θέματα, σε αρκετές δεν βγαίνει νόημα διότι δεν λέει για τι μιλάει και πρέπει να αποστηθήσουμε τις σωστές απαντήσεις.

Παλιά οι εξετάσεις (τουλάχιστον για Β' τάξεως όταν έδινα εγώ) ήταν πιό δύσκολες και ρωτούσαν πράγματα ουσίας.
Τώρα (ευτυχώς) έχουν προσθέσει θέματα ασφαλείας αλλά (δυστυχώς) δεν έχουν θέματα παρεμβολών.
Προτιμώ να γυρίσω στο 1985(?) και να ξαναδώσω 10 φορές εξετάσεις για Α' και με 60 cps Morse παρά τις σημερινές.
Είμασταν τυχεροί τότε και ας ήταν πιο αυστηρά τα πράματα.


*Spoiler:*




			13. Μέχρι που εκτείνονται τα τοπογραφικά όρια ευθύνης του ραδιοερασιτέχνη για προστασία του κοινού;
1. Μέχρι εκεί όπου υπάρχει δυνατότητα πρόσβασης του κοινού.

17. Ποια είναι η διαφορά της ακτινοβολίας που εκπέμπεται από τα ραδιενεργά υλικά σε σχέση με την ακτινοβολία μιας κεραίας;
2. Μόνο η ακτινοβολία που προέρχεται από ραδιενεργά υλικά μπορεί να προκαλέσει βλάβες
στον άνθρωπο.

27. Ποιο από τα ακόλουθα είναι η πιο επικίνδυνη μορφή ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας;
2. Εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα.
Γιατί είναι πιο επικύνδυνο από το 1. συνεχές, 3. Η/Μ πεδίο 4. Ηλεκτροστατικό πεδίο?

29. Πότε μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν στατικά φορτία στις γραμμές μεταφοράς;
2. Όταν έχει καταιγίδα.
για ποιές γραμμές μιλάει, power lines η transmission lines?
Κάτι τρέχει εδω.

30. Πού υπάρχουν επικίνδυνες υψηλές τάσεις;
1. Σε πομπούς με ημιαγωγούς.
2. Σε δέκτες.
3. Σε ενισχυτές ραδιοσυχνότητας με λυχνίες.
4. Σε ενισχυτές ραδιοσυχνότητας με ημιαγωγούς.
Σωστό: 3 αλλά γιατί? και αν στο 2 υπάρχουν λυχνίες? και αν στο 4 κάπου υπάρχουν υψηλές τάσεις?

----------


## Basilhs23_

> ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.
> Με μια πρόχειρη ματιά παρατηρώ ότι μερικές ερωτήσεις είναι πανεύκολες, άλλες λογικές και κάμποσες δυσνόητες έως παγίδα.
> πχ:
> 4. Εφόσον κατά τη διαμόρφωση μεταβάλλεται το εύρος ή η συχνότητα του φέροντος κύματος, έχουμε διαμορφώσεις FSK;
> γιατί το σωστό είναι το:  2. Λάθος.
> 
> 7. Η πυκνότητα ισχύος του πεδίου σε μία κεραία είναι ανάλογη με:
> γιατί το σωστό είναι μόνον το    4. Την ισχύ εξόδου του πομπού.
> 
> ...


Έτσι όπως τα έχουν κάνει δυστυχώς μόνο η παπαγαλία σε σώζει. Κατά τα άλλα, για να μπορεί κάποιος να έχει σφαιρική γνώση γύρω από αυτά πρέπει να έχει και 2-3 βιβλία σχετικά με τις τηλεπικοινωνίες, ηλεκτρονική πάνω στις τηλεπικοινωνίες, φυσική πάνω στον ηλεκτρομαγνητισμό και τις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Κάπου πέτυχα και μια επική ερώτηση που έλεγε οτι δεν προκαλούνται βλάβες στον άνθρωπο από την ακτινοβολία της κεραίας και ήτανε σωστό, ενώ τόσες άλλες ερωτήσεις σχετίζονται με τα μέτρα ασφαλείας για τις κεραίες.

----------


## eyw

για όποιον καταλαβαίνει έστω και πολύ λίγα ελάχιστα εγγλέζικα αυτά τα βιβλία είναι πολύτιμα:
Radio Amateur's Handbook by American Radio Relay League
Radio Communication Handbook by Radio Society Great Britain.
H Παλαιά Διαθήκη για νοσταλγούς, παππούδες, 60άρηδες κλπ. Ευαγγέλιο (για προχωρημένους). 

btw μιας και ο γάμος παίζει σε όλα τα κανάλια ο πρίγκηπας Φίλιππος HRH Duke of Edinburgh είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης.
Επίσης σε όλες τις χώρες οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι σοβαρά άτομα και υπολογίζονται απο την κοινωνία.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ευχαριστώ, θα τα κατεβάσω να τα έχω για παν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## sv2evs

> btw μιας και ο γάμος παίζει σε όλα τα κανάλια ο πρίγκηπας Φίλιππος HRH Duke of Edinburgh είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης.
> Επίσης σε όλες τις χώρες οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι σοβαρά άτομα και υπολογίζονται απο την κοινωνία.


Επειδή ο παραπάνω είναι ραδιοερασιτέχνης, δεν σημαίνει ότι και το κάτω είναι σωστό, τουλάχιστον για την χώρα μας. Μεγάλη κουβέντα.

----------


## eyw

Ναι, το κάτω είναι πολύ γενικός ορισμός.
Και βέβαια δεν είναι 100% σωστός, ειδικά δε για την χωρα μας φοβάμαι ότι σε κάμποσες περιπτώσεις είναι 200% λάθος.
Απλώς ήθελα να πω ότι ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης δεν είναι κάποιο σπάνιο μυστήριο περιέργο είδος, σε άλλες χώρες είμαστε σε υπόληψη.
Εχω χάσει επαφή με το σπορ, τα πράματα θα έχουν καλυτερέψει από τότε που ήξερα εγώ.

----------


## sv2evs

Γενικά όταν δεν υπάρχουν κολλημένα μυαλά, όταν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι χόμπι κάνεις...τότε κάπως καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## eyw

Είδα τα e-mail σήμερα και βρήκα και τα αποτελέσματα εκλογών ΕΕΡ, μα τι γίνεται?
με 57 ψήφους βγαίνεις πρόεδρος και με 44 μπαίνεις στο ΔΣ, είπαμε ύφεση αλλά (νομίζω ότι) οι εκλογές είναι τζάμπα, που είναι ο κόσμος?
Εχουν κάνει διαγραφές για οφειλές >2 χρόνια?
Κάποια στιγμή βλέπω την ΕΕΡ είτε να γίνεται ιδιωτική ή private club.

Μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη ΕΕΡ ή σαν ΕΕΡ ή διάσπαση κάπου?

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν ασχολείται ο κόσμος, μην το ψάχνουμε και πολυ...

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Είδα τα e-mail σήμερα και βρήκα και τα αποτελέσματα εκλογών ΕΕΡ, μα τι γίνεται?
> με 57 ψήφους βγαίνεις πρόεδρος και με 44 μπαίνεις στο ΔΣ, είπαμε ύφεση αλλά (νομίζω ότι) οι εκλογές είναι τζάμπα, που είναι ο κόσμος?
> Εχουν κάνει διαγραφές για οφειλές >2 χρόνια?
> Κάποια στιγμή βλέπω την ΕΕΡ είτε να γίνεται ιδιωτική ή private club.
> 
> Μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη ΕΕΡ ή σαν ΕΕΡ ή διάσπαση κάπου?


Αν έχεις ακουστά το blog του 2μδη, εκεί γράφονται/ακούγονται διάφορα για την ΕΕΡ.

----------


## kourampies

Άλλη μια απορία σχετικά με τα νομικά/διαδικαστικά.

Η επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα διακριτικό; Διαβάζω ότι οι εξετάσεις δίνουν "Πτυχίο" ραδιοερασιτέχνη και ότι η άδεια είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό για το οποίο κάνεις αίτηση εφόσον είσαι πτυχιούχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Τελικά η άδεια αφορά σταθερές εγκαταστάσεις μόνο και χρειάζεται για κάθε σταθερό σταθμό, ή άδεια=διακριτικό (και διπλά παράβολα για εξετάσεις και άδεια);

Δεν σκοπεύω να βάλω κάτι στο σπίτι μου, σκοπεύω να κάνω χρήση μόνο στο αυτοκίνητο ή πεζός. Τι προβλέπεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## atrias

με τις εξετάσεις παίρνεις πτυχίο (για να το κάνεις κορνίζα)
με το πτυχίο παίρνεις της άδεια που συνοδεύεται από το διακριτικό σου
άδεια και διακριτικό χρειάζεται για όλα τα είδη σταθμών (σταθερό, κινητό, φορητό)

----------


## kourampies

> με τις εξετάσεις παίρνεις πτυχίο (για να το κάνεις κορνίζα)
> με το πτυχίο παίρνεις της άδεια που συνοδεύεται από το διακριτικό σου
> άδεια και διακριτικό χρειάζεται για όλα τα είδη σταθμών (σταθερό, κινητό, φορητό)


Το πτυχίο βγαίνει άμεσα; Μπορεί να γίνει η διαδικασία για την άδεια την ίδια μέρα με τις εξετάσεις μια και θα είμαι στο μηχανολογικό;

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Το πτυχίο βγαίνει άμεσα; Μπορεί να γίνει η διαδικασία για την άδεια την ίδια μέρα με τις εξετάσεις μια και θα είμαι στο μηχανολογικό;


Όταν είχα δώσει εγώ το '14, ξέραμε οτι περάσαμε την ίδια ημέρα, πήγα μετά από κάποιον καιρό που δεν θυμάμαι πόσος ήταν για να παραλάβω το πτυχίο και να υποβάλλω πάλι δικαιολογητικά και παράβολο για την άδεια. Οι εξετάσεις ήταν κάπου στα μέσα Ιουνίου για κεντρικό τομέα Αττικής, για να παραλάβω πτυχίο και τα υπόλοιπα πήγα κάπου τέλη Ιουνίου ή αρχές Ιουλίου, και για το διακριτικό πέρασα λίγο πριν κλείσουν για τις διακοπές του Αυγούστου αλλιώς θα το έπαιρνα αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα οτι όταν πέρασα να πάρω το πτυχίο απουσίαζε η υπάλληλος και μου λένε άσε τα δικαιολογητικά εδώ, ρώτησα πως έλεγαν τον υπάλληλο μήπως χαθούν γιατί έχει τύχει να μου χάσουν δικαιολογητικά από άλλη δημόσια υπ. αλλά τελικά μέχρι να τα αφήσω εμφανίστηκε η υπάλληλος. Μην ξεχάσεις όταν πας να δώσεις εφόσον περάσεις θα σου ζητήσουν φωτογραφία για το πτυχίο, εμείς δεν είχαμε και περάσαμε άλλη μέρα να δώσω, εν το μεταξύ η δική μου ήταν εκτυπωμένη σε κλασσικό χαρτί Α4 και δεν την δέχτηκαν ήθελαν φωτογραφικό, σιγά το πράμα να πούμε με τις επισημότητες.....

----------


## kourampies

> Όταν είχα δώσει εγώ το '14, ξέραμε οτι περάσαμε την ίδια ημέρα, πήγα μετά από κάποιον καιρό που δεν θυμάμαι πόσος ήταν για να παραλάβω το πτυχίο και να υποβάλλω πάλι δικαιολογητικά και παράβολο για την άδεια. Οι εξετάσεις ήταν κάπου στα μέσα Ιουνίου για κεντρικό τομέα Αττικής, για να παραλάβω πτυχίο και τα υπόλοιπα πήγα κάπου τέλη Ιουνίου ή αρχές Ιουλίου, και για το διακριτικό πέρασα λίγο πριν κλείσουν για τις διακοπές του Αυγούστου αλλιώς θα το έπαιρνα αρχές Σεπτέμβρη. Θυμάμαι μάλιστα οτι όταν πέρασα να πάρω το πτυχίο απουσίαζε η υπάλληλος και μου λένε άσε τα δικαιολογητικά εδώ, ρώτησα πως έλεγαν τον υπάλληλο μήπως χαθούν γιατί έχει τύχει να μου χάσουν δικαιολογητικά από άλλη δημόσια υπ. αλλά τελικά μέχρι να τα αφήσω εμφανίστηκε η υπάλληλος. Μην ξεχάσεις όταν πας να δώσεις εφόσον περάσεις θα σου ζητήσουν φωτογραφία για το πτυχίο, εμείς δεν είχαμε και περάσαμε άλλη μέρα να δώσω, εν το μεταξύ η δική μου ήταν εκτυπωμένη σε κλασσικό χαρτί Α4 και δεν την δέχτηκαν ήθελαν φωτογραφικό, σιγά το πράμα να πούμε με τις επισημότητες.....


Δηλαδή θέλει 2 παράβολα, ένα για το πτυχίο και ένα για την άδεια;

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Δηλαδή θέλει 2 παράβολα, ένα για το πτυχίο και ένα για την άδεια;


Ακριβώς.

----------


## kourampies

> Ακριβώς.


Λογική ελληνικού δημοσίου. :Thumb down:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Και μάλιστα όταν έδινα εγώ πριν 4 χρόνια δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να εκδόσεις ηλεκτρονικά το παράβολο, έτρεχα στην ΔΟΥ να το αγοράσω, μετά το πήγα στην περιφέρεια και μου έλεγαν οτι παίζει να υπάρξει θέμα με αυτό το παράβολο διότι οι υπόλοιποι το είχανε αγοράσει μέσα από την οικονομική υπηρεσία της περιφέρειας. Που θες να ξέρω εγώ ρε φίλε από που το αγόρασε ο καθένας, εγώ πήγα εκεί που ήξερα στην εφορία που ανήκω. Τι να πούμε πραγματικά, ελπίζω να έχει λυθεί αυτό το θέμα μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## Koala_

> Και μάλιστα όταν έδινα εγώ πριν 4 χρόνια δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να εκδόσεις ηλεκτρονικά το παράβολο, έτρεχα στην ΔΟΥ να το αγοράσω, μετά το πήγα στην περιφέρεια και μου έλεγαν οτι παίζει να υπάρξει θέμα με αυτό το παράβολο διότι οι υπόλοιποι το είχανε αγοράσει μέσα από την οικονομική υπηρεσία της περιφέρειας. Που θες να ξέρω εγώ ρε φίλε από που το αγόρασε ο καθένας, εγώ πήγα εκεί που ήξερα στην εφορία που ανήκω. Τι να πούμε πραγματικά, ελπίζω να έχει λυθεί αυτό το θέμα μέχρι σήμερα.


Είναι στο ηλεκτρονικό παράβολο πλέον. Για εξετάσεις, άδεια, τροποποίηση κτλ για όλα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το πτυχίο βγαίνει άμεσα; Μπορεί να γίνει η διαδικασία για την άδεια την ίδια μέρα με τις εξετάσεις μια και θα είμαι στο μηχανολογικό;


Έδωσα εξετάσεις, 14/6/2017 και μόλις μας έδωσαν τα αποτελέσματα στο τέλος την εξέτασης, πήγα και έκανα αίτηση για την έκδοση του πτυχίου. 
Το πτυχίο βγήκε στις 30/6 και αμέσως έκανα αίτηση για άδεια, που βγήκε τελικά αρχές Αυγούστου. Όλα αυτά στην Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών στο Χολαργό και στην εξυπηρετικότατη υπάλληλο εκεί!

----------


## kourampies

> Είναι στο ηλεκτρονικό παράβολο πλέον. Για εξετάσεις, άδεια, τροποποίηση κτλ για όλα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Έδωσα εξετάσεις, 14/6/2017 και μόλις μας έδωσαν τα αποτελέσματα στο τέλος την εξέτασης, πήγα και έκανα αίτηση για την έκδοση του πτυχίου. 
> Το πτυχίο βγήκε στις 30/6 και αμέσως έκανα αίτηση για άδεια, που βγήκε τελικά αρχές Αυγούστου. Όλα αυτά στην Διεύθυνση Μεταφορών στο Χολαργό και στην εξυπηρετικότατη υπάλληλο εκεί!


Για ελληνικό δημόσιο και δη μηχανολογικό αξιοπρεπέστατα, εγώ περίμενα ότι θα έχω άδεια τα χριστούγεννα. Όπως και να χει όμως θα χάσω την πλειοψηφία του καλοκαιριού  :Sad:

----------


## sv2evs

Έλειπα Αθήνα για το hamfest και όχι μόνο, επιστροφή κανονικά από σήμερα.

Αποτελέσματα πρόσφατων εξετάσεων έχουμε ;

----------


## gravis

sv2evs ,χαίρομαι που έβαλες στην υπογραφή σου Link για το CB :Clap:

----------


## sv2evs

> sv2evs ,χαίρομαι που έβαλες στην υπογραφή σου Link για το CB


Το CB είναι η πρώτη επαφή με τον ραδιοερασιτεχνισμό...το επόμενο βήμα είναι το πτυχίο. 

και ο κόσμος πρέπει να ξυπνήσει κάποια στιγμή, για πράγματα που δεν είναι προσωπικά, όπως επικοινωνία αμάξι-αμάξι..δεν χρειάζονται κινητά.

----------


## kourampies

Εξυπηρετικότατοι στο μηχανολογικό της Πάτρας, έχουν (παράτυπα μεν, εξυπηρετικότατα δε) αυτοματοποιήσει τη διαδικασία αίτησης για άδεια με αποτέλεσμα σε 30-40 μέρες να περιμένω τηλέφωνο για να παραλάβω το έτοιμο διακριτικό μου, με αντάλλαγμα το δεύτερο παράβολο.

----------


## sv2evs

Με το καλο και στον αέρα πάντα εντός των νόμιμων συχνοτήτων....

Δεν διαλέγεις εσυ πιο θελεις;

----------


## giorgos sv

> Με το καλο και στον αέρα πάντα εντός των νόμιμων συχνοτήτων....


Επειδή θέλω να είμαι και εντός των νόμιμων αλλά και με την σωστή διαμόρφωση μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει που μπορώ να κάνω simplex επικοινωνίες με FM mode στα UHF? 
Διάβασα για simplex είναι μόνο από 433.400 ως 433.575 αλλά έχω ακούσει διάφορους να μιλάνε και σε άλλες συχνότητες που στο band plan τις δίνει για διαφορετική χρήση.
Κάποιοι μου είπαν "όπου δεν ακούς κανέναν κάθεσαι" αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι αυτής της άποψης μήπως μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kourampies

https://www.iaru-r1.org/index.php/sp.../70-centimeter

Όπου δεις all modes από ότι καταλαβαίνω, και εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κάτι συγκεκριμένο στη στήλη δεξιά πρέπει να είσαι οκ. Ας μας διαφωτίσει και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος, και για τα 2 μέτρα.

----------


## Koala_

> Κάποιοι μου είπαν "όπου δεν ακούς κανέναν κάθεσαι" αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι αυτής της άποψης μήπως μπορείτε να με διαφωτίσετε?
> Ευχαριστώ.


Δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο αυτό, γιατί υπάρχουν και τα ψηφιακά πλέον που μας κάνουν τη ζωή ακόμα πιο δύσκολη στην μπανανία μας.
Και εξηγούμαι, πριν κανένα μήνα, κάποιοι έκανα simplex ψηφιακά στην έξοδο του RU1 (απο άγνοια; απο βλακεία, επίτηδες :Wink:  και ενώ οι μεν δεν άκουγαν του δεν, όσοι κάναμε ακρόαση τον RU1 είχαμε τεράστιο θόρυβο σε βαθμό ο επαναλήπτης να μην εξυπηρετεί. 

Μιας και δεν υπάρχει η μέριμνα του κράτους για τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο το band plan είναι ένας μπούσουλας και θα πρέπει τηρείται.

----------


## giorgos sv

> κάποιοι έκανα simplex ψηφιακά στην έξοδο του RU1


Καλά αυτο παραπάει..!



Πάντως η μία συχνότητα που μου πρότειναν το band plan λέει Telegraphy, MGM (modes), Telegraphy, PSK31 (usage), και η δεύτερη (SUB-REGIONAL, national bandplanning) λέει mode: all modes, usage: Multi mode channels (j) (k) (l).
Προς το παρόν τις αποφεύγω και τις δύο συχνότητες και ψάχνω κενή(δύσκολο..) και χωρίς τον θόρυβο που βγαίνει σε τακτά χρονικά διατήματα(ακόμα πιο δύσκολο..) μέσα στις "επίσημες" simplex (433.400-433.575).

----------


## kourampies

> Δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο αυτό, γιατί υπάρχουν και τα ψηφιακά πλέον που μας κάνουν τη ζωή ακόμα πιο δύσκολη στην μπανανία μας.
> Και εξηγούμαι, πριν κανένα μήνα, κάποιοι έκανα simplex ψηφιακά στην έξοδο του RU1 (απο άγνοια; απο βλακεία, επίτηδες και ενώ οι μεν δεν άκουγαν του δεν, όσοι κάναμε ακρόαση τον RU1 είχαμε τεράστιο θόρυβο σε βαθμό ο επαναλήπτης να μην εξυπηρετεί. 
> 
> Μιας και δεν υπάρχει η μέριμνα του κράτους για τον απαραίτητο έλεγχο το band plan είναι ένας μπούσουλας και θα πρέπει τηρείται.


Οι περισσότεροι παλιοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι απλά τραγικοί. Αγνοούν παντελώς κάθε οδηγία (band plans, ισχύ, διακριτικά, θεματολογία συζητήσεων) αλλά όταν είναι να θυμίσουν τα περί νομοθεσίας για κάποιον που δεν έχει άδεια παθαίνουν υπερβάλλοντα αστυνομικό ζήλο.

----------


## sv2evs

Ειδικά στα VHF  ειναι πιο δυσκολο να βρεις κενή συχνότητα για να μιλήσεις κα να 'μεινεις' εκει. Στα UHF ειναι πιο ευκολο. Ολοι προσπαθούμε για το bandplan αλλα οχι πάντα με την ίδια ευκολία.

----------


## kourampies

> Ειδικά στα VHF  ειναι πιο δυσκολο να βρεις κενή συχνότητα για να μιλήσεις κα να 'μεινεις' εκει. Στα UHF ειναι πιο ευκολο. Ολοι προσπαθούμε για το bandplan αλλα οχι πάντα με την ίδια ευκολία.


Που συμβαίνει αυτό; Γιατί εδώ Πάτρα συζήτηση μεταξύ 2 σε τυχαία VHF συχνότητα δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Είναι ένας αναμεταδότης και μια simplex που μιλάνε οι 5-10 που ασχολούνται στην Πάτρα. Θεσσαλονίκη που μπαίνω από ένα websdr πάνω κάτω τα ίδια. Στα 143 βέβαια γίνεται χαμός όλη μέρα εκεί.

----------


## sv2evs

Λίγο η πολυ ολοι βγαίνουν κάπου και ακούνε.στα VHF λόγο μικρότερου εύρους ολοι εχουμε βρει μια ας που ε ελεύθερη συχνότητα και μιλαμε σαν παρέα. Στην θεσσαλονικη οι παρέες ειναι 4-5 απο παλιά σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες. Οι εκτος δεν μας ενδιαφέρουν, τουλάχιστον εμένα.αθηνα απο sdr στα 2μ μιλάνε 5 συχνότητες

----------


## Koala_

Εκτός μπάντας γίνεται της κακομοίρας, αλλά αν ήμασταν σε ένα σοβαρό κράτος, θα υπήρχε έλεγχος.

Στην Αττική σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες (εντός μπάντας πάντα) ακούς μόνιμα τα ίδια πηγαδάκια, που δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να μπει και ένας άσχετος στην κουβέντα τους. Στην επαρχία είναι πιο αραιά τα πράγματα.

----------


## mzaf

> Οι περισσότεροι παλιοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι απλά τραγικοί. Αγνοούν παντελώς κάθε οδηγία (band plans, ισχύ, διακριτικά, θεματολογία συζητήσεων) αλλά όταν είναι να θυμίσουν τα περί νομοθεσίας για κάποιον που δεν έχει άδεια παθαίνουν υπερβάλλοντα αστυνομικό ζήλο.


Κάπως έτσι?
 :Razz: 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1WURug5BlQ

----------


## kourampies

> Εκτός μπάντας γίνεται της κακομοίρας, αλλά αν ήμασταν σε ένα σοβαρό κράτος, θα υπήρχε έλεγχος.
> 
> Στην Αττική σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες (εντός μπάντας πάντα) ακούς μόνιμα τα ίδια πηγαδάκια, που δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα να μπει και ένας άσχετος στην κουβέντα τους. Στην επαρχία είναι πιο αραιά τα πράγματα.


Προσωπικά θεωρητικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το concept του εκτός μπάντας με το σκεπτικό ότι και οι συχνότητες είναι λίγες και ότι ο νόμος περί "Αποκλειστικά μεταβίβαση και λήψη ανακοινώσεων τεχνικού περιεχομένου." δεν πρόκειται να εφαρμοστεί ποτέ και ούτε το θέλει κανείς, και κοροϊδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας όταν τα ίδια άτομα ανάλογα τη μέρα και τη φάση πάνε από καφενείο σε "Αποκλειστικά μεταβίβαση και λήψη ανακοινώσεων τεχνικού περιεχομένου" ανάλογα τα κέφια και το αν βρουν κάποιον να το παίξουν μπάτσοι.

Όλοι, νόμιμοι και όχι, έχουν όρεξη για γενική κουβέντα, αν δεν ενοχλεί εμένα ή κάτι άλλο δεν θα κρίνω εγώ κάποιον που μιλάει εκτός.

Το πρόβλημα με τους εκτός μπάντας είναι ότι είναι ημιμαθείς, και επειδή λειτουργούν παράνομα κάνουν ότι να ναι σε ισχύ και συμπεριφορά. ανοίγουν κάτι 200 watt για να πατήσουν όσους δε συμπαθούν κτλ.

----------


## eyw

> ... Το πρόβλημα *με τους εκτός μπάντας είναι ότι είναι ημιμαθείς,* και επειδή λειτουργούν παράνομα κάνουν ότι να ναι σε ισχύ και συμπεριφορά. ανοίγουν κάτι 200 watt για να πατήσουν όσους δε συμπαθούν κτλ.


σωστός, αλλά αυτό ίσχυε (μπορεί και να ισχύει ακόμα) και για κάμποσους αδειούχους.
Παλιά, όταν είχαν απλοποιηθεί οι εξετάσεις, οι περισσότεροι νόμιζαν ότι άμα πάρεις την άδεια θα κάνεις ό,τι γουστάρεις να πούμε.

Καλύτερα ας μην πηγαίνουμε εκτός μπάντας.

----------


## Koala_

Και εγώ το πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον αν έχεις άδεια η όχι, βλέπεις αδειούχους να βγαίνουν με τέρμα ισχύ χωρίς να τους νοιάζει τίποτα. Και αν πεις και τίποτα, σε κοιτάζουν όπως κοιτάζει η Αγελάδα το τρένο που περνάει.

Για τους εκτός μπάντας, ένα θα πώ μόνο, είναι παράνομοι και πρέπει το κράτος να πάρει μέτρα.

----------


## kourampies

> Και εγώ το πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με τον αν έχεις άδεια η όχι, βλέπεις αδειούχους να βγαίνουν με τέρμα ισχύ χωρίς να τους νοιάζει τίποτα. Και αν πεις και τίποτα, σε κοιτάζουν όπως κοιτάζει η Αγελάδα το τρένο που περνάει.
> 
> Για τους εκτός μπάντας, ένα θα πώ μόνο, είναι παράνομοι και πρέπει το κράτος να πάρει μέτρα.


Μεγάλες χοντράδες δε κάνουν τόσο οι αδειούχοι γιατί έστω και πολύ αραιότερα από ότι πρέπει λένε κανένα διακριτικό, καθώς και σε περίπτωση μεγάλης και επιζήμιας παρανομίας θα είναι οι πρώτοι που θα ελεγχθούν.

----------


## StefanosG

Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι οι συχνοτητες δεν ανηκουν σε κανεναν. 
Βρίσκεις κενο, μιλας. Αν υπαρχει QSO η συμμετεχεις η πας αλλου. 

Βασικές αρχές ραδιοερασιτεχνη....

----------


## sv2evs

> Ας μην ξεχναμε οτι οι συχνοτητες δεν ανηκουν σε κανεναν. 
> Βρίσκεις κενο, μιλας. Αν υπαρχει QSO η συμμετεχεις η πας αλλου. 
> 
> Βασικές αρχές ραδιοερασιτεχνη....


Yes έτσι ειναι, βασικα πραγματα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω έναν μεταχειρισμένο παλαιό πομποδέκτη, τον kenwood TS430, θεωρείτε οτι είναι καλός;

----------


## eyw

Αν θάναι καλός μόνον όποιος τον είχε θα ξέρει.
Γενικά η Kenwood με telecomms έχτισε το όνομά της και παλιά είχε πολύ καλή φήμη. Εγώ θα αγόραζα παλιό Kenwood μόνο και μόνο για το όνομα.
Γενικά για μεταχειρισμένα ο φόβος είναι αν ο προηγούμενος τόχει πειράξει για να βγάλει παραπάνω βατ και αν με τον χρόνο χρειάζεται καλιμπράροσμα (πχ IF, φίλτρα κλπ), δυστυχώς τα αματερικά είναι κατασκευές ακριβείας.
Κάπου είδα και service manual, μια βόλτα ως τον Μάριο για κουβέντα μπορεί και να  βόηθαγε.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Αν θάναι καλός μόνον όποιος τον είχε θα ξέρει.
> Γενικά η Kenwood με telecomms έχτισε το όνομά της και παλιά είχε πολύ καλή φήμη. Εγώ θα αγόραζα παλιό Kenwood μόνο και μόνο για το όνομα.
> Γενικά για μεταχειρισμένα ο φόβος είναι αν ο προηγούμενος τόχει πειράξει για να βγάλει παραπάνω βατ και αν με τον χρόνο χρειάζεται καλιμπράροσμα (πχ IF, φίλτρα κλπ), δυστυχώς τα αματερικά είναι κατασκευές ακριβείας.
> Κάπου είδα και service manual, μια βόλτα ως τον Μάριο για κουβέντα μπορεί και να  βόηθαγε.


Ο συγκεκριμένος που το πουλάει μου είπε οτι το μηχάνημα έχει περάσει για έλεγχο από τον Μάριο.

----------


## eyw

Τότε εντάξει, καλορίζικο, εδώ link για service manual για το S model. (τι διαφέρει το S από το σκέτο?)
Θα είναι και made in Japan, τυχερέ.



- - - Updated - - -

Ερώτηξη:

Υπάρχει έτοιμο κουτάκι προσαρμογής αντιστάσεων από 75Ω (γραμμή) σε ~50Ω (κεραία)?
Που να καθόμαστε τώρα να υπολογίζουμε και να κατασκευάζουμε δικτύωμα προσαρμογής αντιστάσεων από 75Ω σε ~50Ω.
Το θέλω για κεραία λήψεως FM (=ιδιοκατασκευή από σωλήνα), το tuner είχε υποδοχές για 75Ω coax, αγόρασα καλώδιο 75Ω αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά η κεραία Marconi λ/4 έχει ατίσταση 50Ω, οπότε χάνουμε σε S/N.

Ποιός έχει τέτοια αξεσουάρ λήψης-εκπομπής? (κονεκτοράκια, βιδάκια, διάφορα ενισχυτάκια-εξασθενιτάκια-φιλτράκια-σπλιτεράκια-κεραιομίκτες κλπ-etc.)

----------


## Basilhs23_

Είδα το manual, χαμός γίνεται εκεί, έχει όλα τα σχεδιαγράμματα των ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων και συστημάτων του πομποδέκτη.

----------


## sv2evs

με γεια το μηχάνημα, αν είναι όντως τεσταρισμένο και 'διορθωμένο' τότε νομίζω ότι θα το ευχαριστηθείς...καλά και τα sdr αλλά τα παλιά μηχανήματα άκουγαν και συνήθως ακούνε πολύ καλά...

----------


## zeronero

> Υπάρχει έτοιμο κουτάκι προσαρμογής αντιστάσεων από 75Ω (γραμμή) σε ~50Ω (κεραία)?
> Που να καθόμαστε τώρα να υπολογίζουμε και να κατασκευάζουμε δικτύωμα προσαρμογής αντιστάσεων από 75Ω σε ~50Ω.
> Το θέλω για κεραία λήψεως FM (=ιδιοκατασκευή από σωλήνα), το tuner είχε υποδοχές για 75Ω coax, αγόρασα καλώδιο 75Ω αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά η κεραία Marconi λ/4 έχει ατίσταση 50Ω, οπότε χάνουμε σε S/N.


Και έτσι να το κουμπώσεις, για γρήγορα/ δοκιμή, θα δουλέψει απλά θα έχεις επιστρεφόμενο λόγω του mismatching.

Στην ουσία ζητάς ένα balun από 75 σε 50. Νομίζω πως καταστήματα του χώρου μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν (δεν έχω ιδέα για την περιοχή της Αττικής).

Διαφορετικά αν αποφασίσεις να κατασκευάσεις 2 λύσεις (μία πρόχειρη και μία πιο επαγγελματική):
1. Ένας μετατροπέας λ/4 (στην κεντρική FM συχνότητα) με γραμμή μεταφοράς 60-61 Ω.
2. Ένα χαμηλοπερατό φίλτρο 3ης τάξης (Παράδειγμα).

Bonus:
http://www.ham-radio.com/k6sti/match.htm


Παρόλα αυτά νομίζω πως η αντίσταση του μονοπόλου λ/4 είναι 36 Ω και όχι 50 (το μισό του διπόλου).

----------


## sv2evs

Λύσεις υπάρχουν λίγο ψάξιμο και αρκετά ευρώ...αν το φτιάξεις εσύ, σαφώς λιγότερα.

----------


## eyw

zeronero, ty για τα λινκ.
Δεν θέλω balanced-unbalanced, η σωλήνα(=κεραία) είναι περίπου 1m, δηλαδή λ/4 στην περιοχή 90-100MHz, άρα αντίσταση περίπου 50Ω.
Το κυκλωματάκι του SV1AHH φαίνεται το καλύτερο και ας είναι σχεδιασμένο για κεραία εκπομπης. Το φεριττάκι μπορεί να είναι δυσεύρετο, ιδιαίτερα στην επαρχία.

Η κεραία δουλεύει και έτσι όπως είναι, το ραδιόφωνο ζωντάνεψε και πιάνει σταθμούς, απλώς υπάρχει περιθώριο βελτίωσης.
Και το L-network μου κάνει και είναι απλούστατο, ξανά ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.

- - - Updated - - -

sv2evs,

OMG, έπεσα από την καρέκλα, για κεραία λήψεως το θέλω, αυτός μιλάει για kW και 140$.
Τελικά όλοι μας αρμέγουν, το ραδιοερασιτεχνιλίκι θέλει βαθιές τσέπες.
thanks for the info.

----------


## zeronero

> Δεν θέλω balanced-unbalanced, η σωλήνα(=κεραία) είναι περίπου 1m, δηλαδή λ/4 στην περιοχή 90-100MHz, άρα αντίσταση περίπου 50Ω.


Έχεις δίκιο, οποιοσδήποτε μετατροπέας unun 50-75 θα σου έκανε. Μετά είδα πως μιλάς για monopole για αυτό και το σχόλιό μου για την αντίσταση εισόδου.

Τώρα, βέβαια διαβάζω καλύτερα τo μήνυμά σου, βλέπω πως πρόκειται για κεραία λήψης για ραδιόφωνο FM κτλ. και αναρωτιέμαι: Μήπως να μην ασχοληθείς καθόλου με το δίκτυο προσαρμογής και να δεις λίγο την τοποθέτηση της κεραίας/ σωλήνα; Επίσης, έχει η κεραία δικό της επίπεδο γείωσης ή παίρνει αυτό του δέκτη; Μήπως ένα καλύτερο επίπεδο γείωσης θα βελτίωνε το RP τη κεραία σου;

Update: Και τώρα ξεσκονίζοντας λίγο τα περί marconί-λ/4, με ένα ατελές επίπεδο γείωσης και στο εύρος ζώνης FM, η αντίσταση εισόδου είναι κάπου ανάμεσα σε 50-75 Ohm, οπότε ξαναλέω: Imho αν θες να ασχοληθείς με matching network θα είναι μόνο για το proof of concept, δεν πιστεύω πως θα δεις εμφανή διαφορά. Θα έλεγα και πάλι να "παίξεις" με το επίπεδο γείωσης (πχ. ένα μικρό αποτελούμενο από 4 σύρματα με κλίση προς τα κάτω ακριβώς στη βάση του μονοπόλου, εδικά εάν το μονόπολο είναι σε ύψος).

ΥΓ. Συγγνώμη αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, αλλά με triggαρε το project σου και με ενδιαφέρει να δω τι θα δουλέψει καλύτερα.

----------


## sv2evs

> sv2evs,
> 
> OMG, έπεσα από την καρέκλα, για κεραία λήψεως το θέλω, αυτός μιλάει για kW και 140$.
> Τελικά όλοι μας αρμέγουν, το ραδιοερασιτεχνιλίκι θέλει βαθιές τσέπες.
> thanks for the info.


Και εγώ δεν πρόσεξα αν μιλούσες για κεραία λήψης...καλά, εκεί τα πράγματα αλλάζουν...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ερώτηση από κάποιες πληροφορίες που βρήκα εδώ. http://www.aegeandxgroup.gr/dx-pdf/n...PER-FOLDED.pdf

Το ύψος λ/4 της κεραίας ισχύει από το έδαφος που πατάει το κτίριο ή από την ταράτσα. Π.χ για τις μπάντες 160 80 40m, για να μπορέσεις να σηκώσεις το δίπολο τόσο ψηλά από την ταράτσα είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

Επίσης, είναι εύκολη η σύνδεση ενός καλωδίου 2.5mm με τους μονωτήρες και το balun? Απαιτείται να προσαρμόσω πάνω στο καλώδιο κάποιον κονέκτορα ? Τα 2.5mm είναι αρκετά για την ισχύ του πομποδέκτη βραχέων? Η μέγιστη ισχύς που εκπέμπει είναι 100-120W αλλά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να εκπέμψω με τόσο πολλά, στην καλύτερη 70-80.

----------


## eyw

> ... να δω τι θα δουλέψει καλύτερα.


για να δουλέψει κάτι καλύτερα πρέπει πρώτα εγώ να τρέξω περισσότερο... ταράτσα, εργαλεία, κατασκευές, πατέντες, δοκιμές κλπ.
Μόνο και μόνο που τα σκέφτομαι βαριέμαι.
Το άθλημα των ιδιοκατασκευών θέλει εργαλεία, πάγκους, υλικά, διασυνδέσεις με σιδεράδες/αλουμινάδες/μαστόρους, πολύ πράμα και εγώ έχω ελάχιστα ή τίποτα.

Η σωλήνα που στηρίζει την κεραία είναι οξυγονοκολλημένη στα σίδερα της οικοδομής, η γείωση μπορεί να είναι αμφίβολη.

Τα σύρματα ή άλλες σωλήνες για ground plane είναι τέλεια αλλά αυτό προϋποθέτει κατασκευή σωληνοκεραίας από την αρχή, για την περίπτωσή μου λέω ότι δεν ωφελεί πολύ, ο σκοπός (να δω ότι πιάνει σταθμούς το stereo tuner και ότι δουλεύει) επετεύχθει.
Οι βελτιώσεις (για την ώρα) μπαίνουν στο συρτάρι.
Νεώτερα μόλις φτιάξω το L-δικτύωμα.

----------


## zeronero

> Το ύψος λ/4 της κεραίας ισχύει από το έδαφος που πατάει το κτίριο ή από την ταράτσα. Π.χ για τις μπάντες 160 80 40m, για να μπορέσεις να σηκώσεις το δίπολο τόσο ψηλά από την ταράτσα είναι πολύ δύσκολο.


λ/4 είναι το μήκος της κεραίας και μόνο. Αν την τοποθετήσεις σε ταράτσα τότε θα μιλάς για υπερυψωμένο επίδεδο γείωσης που θα δημιουργήσεις και όχι το έδαφος (στο οποίο θα είχες τοποθετημένο/ θαμμένο το επίπεδο γείωσης).

----------


## Basilhs23_

> λ/4 είναι το μήκος της κεραίας και μόνο. Αν την τοποθετήσεις σε ταράτσα τότε θα μιλάς για υπερυψωμένο επίδεδο γείωσης που θα δημιουργήσεις και όχι το έδαφος (στο οποίο θα είχες τοποθετημένο/ θαμμένο το επίπεδο γείωσης).


Α εντάξει, γιατί μου είχε πει κάποιος ραδιοερασιτέχνης οτι το δίπολο πρέπει να είναι ανυψωμένο κατά τουλάχιστον λ/4.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Θεωρείτε καλή περίπτωση την αγορά ενός μεταχειρισμένου antenna tuner Drake MN-4;

----------


## sv2evs

> Θεωρείτε καλή περίπτωση την αγορά ενός μεταχειρισμένου antenna tuner Drake MN-4;


Αν είναι σε καλή τιμή γιατί όχι ; Ένα tuner πάντα χρειάζεται.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ναι φίλε μου, χαζεύω αυτόν τον καιρό διάφορα tuners από ebay και κοιτάω να χτυπήσω κάποιο σε καλή τιμή. Απλά ορισμένα που πουλάνε είναι πολύ παλιά. Να δούμε αύριο αν θα καταφέρω να πάρω κάποια και δεν θα αυξήσουν στην τιμή στο τέλος με τα bids.

----------


## sv2evs

Ρίξε μια ματιά και στα ελληνικά καταστήματα μήπως σου ταιριάζει κάτι. Μετά πας σε μεταχειρισμένα αν θέλεις καλύτερες τιμές.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τα έχω ψάξει πολύ αυτά, τα μισά περίπου πράγματα που χρειάζομαι θα τα αγοράσω μεταχειρισμένα, οι τιμές στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά, ακόμα και σε έλληνες που πουλάνε μεταχειρισμένα είναι ακριβές, μάλιστα διαπίστωσα οτι σε έναν πομποδέκτη που κοιτούσα το τελευταίο 2μηνο αυξήθηκε η τιμή 50 ευρώ.

----------


## sv2evs

Ο καθένας πουλάει όσο νομίζει ότι αξίζει το μηχάνημα του...όχι όσο όντως αξίζει.

----------


## gravis

Υπερτιμημένη η αγορά των μεταχειρισμένων στην Ελλάδα, προσοχή στις αγορές σας.

- - - Updated - - -

Διαβάστε και αυτο το κειμενο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα .

https://rfnews.gr/?p=4429

----------


## eyw

Μεγάλη ιστορία τα μεταχειρισμένα, τα πιο πολλά δεν μπορούμε να τα ελέγξουμε.
Οταν κάποιος τα έχει σκάσει χοντρά για κάτι τότε δεν το σκοτώνει εύκολα, προτιμά ή να το αφήσει σε κάποιο ράφι να μαζεύει σκόνη ή (καλύτερα) να το χαρίσει.

Τα διάφορα συλλεκτικά ή/και εκτός παραγωγής, Made in Japan ή ΕΣΣΔ ή Ιεροσόλυμα κλπ είναι άλλο πράγμα και ισχύουν άλλα.
Τα διάφορα vintage πράγματα (Collins, Hallicrafters, Drake, άλλα λαμπάτα) είναι αντικείμενα φετίχ (fetish) για κάποιους, αυτοί ας τα ακουμπήσουν.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Πόσα ohm/m είναι η ειδική αντίσταση του σύρματος για κατασκευή διπόλων;

----------


## eyw

σχεδόν μηδενική, το δίπολο είναι 2 σκέτοι αγωγοί.

τι είναι ειδική αντίσταση?

----------


## zeronero

Η ειδική αντίσταση για την οποία μιλάς εξαρτάται από το είδος του υλικού (χαλκός, αλουμίνιο κτλ.).
Αυτό δηλαδή που εσύ αποκαλείς γενικώς "σύρμα".
Συμβολίζεται με "ρ" έχει μονάδες Ω.m και είναι το αντίστροφο της αγωγιμότητας (που αναφέρεται συχνότερα) η οποία συμβολίζεται με το γράμμα "σ" και έχει μονάδες S/m.

Για τα πιο διαδεδομένα υλικά δες αυτό: copper specific conductance

----------


## eyw

α, τώρα μάλιστα, αγωγιμότητα ή conductivity σκέτο, σ=1/ρ σε Siemens/m, πχ άργυρος σ=6.30×107 S/m.
special και specific δεν αποδίδονται και μπερδεύουν.

----------


## zeronero

Γενικότερα υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνεννόησης με τη χρήση ελληνικών όρων για αυτό προτιμώ την αγγλική ορολογία όπου είναι δυνατό.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> α, τώρα μάλιστα, αγωγιμότητα ή conductivity σκέτο, σ=1/ρ σε Siemens/m, πχ άργυρος σ=6.30×107 S/m.
> special και specific δεν αποδίδονται και μπερδεύουν.


Specific είναι ο σωστός όρος σε οτι σχετίζεται με τα φυσικά μεγέθη και οχι μόνο. Το special είναι ευρύτατος και γενικός όρος, π.χ "θέλω μια πίτσα special"

----------


## gravis

Έχει γίνει κανείς μέλος του πανελληνίου συλλόγου χειριστών ραδιοτηλεφωνων (CB)?

----------


## Basilhs23_

Μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ποιες είναι οι διαφορές μεταξύ balun 1:1, 4:1, 9:1 κοκ. Για ένα δίπολο που θέλω να φτιάξω θα υπάρχουν συνέπειες αν τοποθετήσω balun 4:1 αντί 1:1. 

Επίσης, κάπου έχει πάρει το μάτι μου οτι ορισμένα μοντέλα από antenna tuners περιλαμβάνουν ένα balun στο εσωτερικό τους. Σε περίπτωση που το δικό μου tuner έχει balun είναι απαραίτητο να βάλω επιπρόσθετο στην κάθοδο;

----------


## eyw

Μετατρέπουν συμμετρική γραμμή ή πηγή, πχ δισύρματη 300Ω, σε ασύμμετρη, πχ coax 75Ω και το αντίθετο.
Τα 1:1, 4:1 κλπ είναι μετασχηματισμός αντιστάσεων, πχ από 75Ω σε 75Ω κλπ.

Ναι θα υπάρξουν συνέπειες, πχ mismatch, η κάθοδος μπορεί να ακτινοβολεί κλπ.

75Ω coax έξοδος θέλει 75Ω coax γραμμή και αυτή με τη σειρά της θέλει 75Ω κεραία (ή φορτίο).

----------


## Basilhs23_

Άλλη ερώτηση, σε περίπτωση που κατασκευάσω κάποιο δικό μου balun σαν αυτά τα κυλινδρικά που δείχνει στην παρακάτω σελίδα, παίζει ρόλο το μήκος του αγωγού που θα τυλίξω σε σπείρες γύρω από τον κύλινδρο ή μπορώ να βάλω όσο μήκος θέλω και όσες σπείρες θέλω; 

http://www.hamuniverse.com/balun.html

----------


## eyw

Σύντομη απάντηση: όσο πιο πολλές σπείρες τόσο το καλύτερο αλλά υπάρχουν ψιλά γράμματα και αστερίσκοι.

Αυτός κάνει στραγγαλισμό (πνιγμό, choke), δεν μετασχηματίζει αντιστάσεις.
Αν θες choke τότε βεβαιώσου ότι η αυτεπαγωγή του choke στην συχνότητα που θες έχει αρκετή impedance (XL=2πfL) σε σχέση με την/τις πηγές έτσι ώστε να  περνάει ελάχιστη RF μέσα από το choke.
πχ 1 mH άλλού είναι βραχυκύκλωμα και αλλού choke, ακόμα και στην ίδια συχνότητα.
Για να μην μπλέξουμε με τύπους και λογαριασμούς καλύτερα αντέγραψε τον hamuniverse.


_edit:
το είδα καλύτερα, το θελει για κερία, νομίζω ότι κάνει το κόλπο με την γραμμή λ/4. Γιατί το τυλίγει και δεν το αφήνει χύμα?_

----------


## Basilhs23_

Χμμ οπότε με βάση αυτές τις πληροφορίες, το impedance πρέπει να είναι 50Ω.

Το balun το θέλω για τις μπάντες βραχέων του πομποδέκτη μου, άρα λογικά, η ζητούμενη συχνότητα θα είναι η μέση συχνότητα του εύρους ΤΧ του πομποδέκτη π.χ 3 - 30mhz με μέσο όρο τα 13.5mhz. Την αυτεπαγωγή λογικά την βρίσκω από τα χαρακτηριστικά του καλωδίου που θα χρησιμοποιήσω, θα είναι rg58, από οτι βλέπω έχει χονδρικά 0.26 μH/m. 

Άρα για 1 μέτρο καλωδίου που πρέπει να τυλίξω σε σπείρες έχουμε 22.04Ω. Για την ζητούμενη αντίσταση των 50 πρέπει να τυλίξω, 2.27 μέτρα καλωδίου.

----------


## eyw

Καλύτερα κάνε όπως το δείχνει ο hamuniverse, εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα πως το κάνουν.
Αργότερα θα το διαβάσω και (ίσως) βρω τι και πως το κάνουν να μην ακτινοβολεί η κάθοδος μονον με choke και χωρίς βραχυκυκλωμένη λ/4.
Το 50Ω είναι άλλο.

----------


## Koala_

Προς ενημέρωση, κατατέθηκε σε διαβούλευση νομοσχέδιο για την  "Αδειοδότηση και έλεγχος κατασκευών κεραιών στην ξηρά" που επηρεάζει και τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες που μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ: http://www.opengov.gr/digitalandbrie...gJzMjwqNqaelQU
Βλέπω ότι υπάρχει κινητικότητα από την Ε.Ε.Ρ. με την παρακάτω επιστολή, παροτρίνωντας όλους του αδειούχους συναδέλφους να κάνουν το ίδιο.




> ο παρακάτω κείμενο εστάλη από την Ε.Ε.Ρ. στο γραφείο του Υπουργού Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής.
> Προτείνουμε όσοι Ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί Σύλλογοι και οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες το επιθυμούν, να αποστείλουν με τη σειρά τους το ίδιο κείμενο, ή με τις αλλαγές που τυχόν θέλουν, στο mail sec@mindigital.gr, ώστε να κατανοήσει ο υπουργός ότι οι δυσαρεστημένοι είμαστε χιλιάδες.
> 
> Στη ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ (διαβούλευση) θα αναρτήσουμε άλλο κείμενο, που προτείνουμε για τους ίδιους, παραπάνω αναφερόμενους λόγους να αναρτηθεί και από όποιον σύλλογο ή ραδιοερασιτέχνη το επιθυμεί.
> 
> ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ προς γραφείο Υπουργού Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> email: sec@mindigital.gr
> 
> ...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εξισώνει τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες με τις κεραίες κινητής? Αίσχος.

----------


## eyw

Άρθρο 10 – Ειδικές κατηγορίες κατασκευών κεραιών.
1. Από την υποχρέωση της διαδικασίας αδειοδότησης του άρθρου 2 του παρόντος εξαιρούνται:

δ) Οι κατασκευές κεραιών ραδιοερασιτεχνών, *υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι:*
 α. δεν επηρεάζουν δυσμενώς την ασφάλεια της αεροπλοΐας,     β. έχει χορηγηθεί εκχώρηση ή έγκριση ραδιοσυχνοτήτων εκπομπής ή/ και λήψης και *γ.* έχει υποβληθεί και εγκριθεί από την ΕΑΕΕ μελέτη ραδιοεκπομπών.
Ανεξαρτήτως της υποχρέωσης λήψεως των κατά περίπτωση απαιτούμενων εγκρίσεων, *για τη νόμιμη εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία αυτών* *(συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των υφιστάμενων κατά την δημοσίευση του παρόντος νόμου κατασκευών)*
*απαιτείται και έγγραφη δήλωση συναίνεσης των συνιδιοκτητών του ακινήτου,* εφόσον οι κατασκευές εγκαθίστανται σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους αυτού, όπως ακάλυπτους χώρους οικοπέδου ή γηπέδου ή κοινόκτητα τμήματα του κτιρίου, όπως όψεις, φέροντα οργανισμό, δώμα και στέγη κατά τα οριζόμενα στην περ. ζ) της παρ.1 του άρθρου 41 του ν.4495/2017.
_________________________________________________________________________

Μόνον άσχημα πράματα έχει για μας.

Το γ μπερδεύει, αφορά ατομικές εγκαταστάσεις ή γενικά περιοχές?
Εκπομπή και λήψη γι'αυτόν είναι το ίδιο.
Περιλαμβάνει και τις υπάρχουσες κεραίες.

Θα τρέχουμε να βρούμε τους συνιδιοκτήτες σε υποθηκοφυλάκεια και κτηματολογικά γραφεία. Ελπίζω να δίνουν στοιχεία σε απλούς ιδιώτες και να μην χρειάζεται δικηγόρος.
Δεν ξεκαθαρίζει αν η συναίνεση πρέπει να είναι κατά πλειοψηφία 100% ή φτάνει το 51%.
Ελπίζω να το διορθώσουν, έτσι όπως είναι μας θάβει. Περίμενα να βάλουν κάνα-δυό παράβολα, κάνα κεραιόσημο, κάτι για να αρμέξουν τον κόσμο και να μαζέψουν λεφτά αλλά αυτοί το παράxeσαν.
Μάλλον θα μπερδεύουν τις κεραίες ραδιοερασιτεχνών με αυτές στον Υμηττό.

Να δούμε η ΕΕΡ τι θα κάνει.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ άφησα σχόλιο στην διαβούλευση, πρέπει να γράψουν όσο περισσότεροι γίνεται.

----------


## kourampies

Πέρα από την επιστολή και τη διαβούλευση βάλτε και μια υπογραφή εδώ, το avaaz είναι μια καλή πλατφόρμα για να δείξουμε εύκολα πόσοι είμαστε και τι θέλουμε.

https://secure.avaaz.org/el/petition...raion/?cpxxzfb

----------


## sv2evs

Εγω το εχω ηδη κανει δείτε και το μήνυμα της εερ

----------


## sv2evs

24/10/2018
ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ - ΣΥΛΛΟΓΗ ΥΠΟΓΡΑΦΩΝ

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ

Αγαπητοί / ές συνάδελφοι.

Το κείμενο της Ε.Ε.Ρ. σχετικά με τη διαβούλευση του σχεδίου νόμου με θέμα: “Αδειοδότηση και Έλεγχος Κατασκευών Κεραιών στην Ξηρά” έχει σταλεί σήμερα 24/10/2018 στο ΔΙΑΥΓΕΙΑ προς ανάρτηση.

Επιπλέον, ομάδα από την Ε.Ε.Ρ. μαζί με τον νομικό μας σύμβουλο πρόκειται να παραστεί στον Γ.Γ. Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων Κο Βασίλη Μαγκλάρα για κατάθεση προτάσεων επί του εν λόγω σχεδίου νόμου.

Κατά την παράστασή μας θα παραδώσουμε και εκτυπωμένη την ακόλουθη πρόταση, η οποία πρέπει να υπογραφεί (φυσικά ή μέσω mail) από όσον το δυνατόν περισσότερους συναδέλφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, αλλά και όποιον άλλο μη ραδιοερασιτέχνη από το κοντινό σας περιβάλλον επιθυμεί.

Η πρόταση μπορεί να υπογραφεί απευθείας στη γραμματεία της Ε.Ε.Ρ. την Τετάρτη 24/10 ώρα 17:00 – 21:00 και την Κυριακή 28/10 ώρα 10:00 – 13:00.

Όσοι δεν μπορούν να προσέλθουν στην Ε.Ε.Ρ. για φυσική υπογραφή καθώς και όλοι οι συνάδελφοι που κατοικούν στην περιφέρεια παρακαλούνται να υπογράψουν με mail αποστέλλοντας στο raag-hq@raag.org το αργότερο μέχρι 30/10/18 το παρακάτω κείμενο:

Συναινώ και προσυπογράφω την επιστολή της Ε.Ε.Ρ.  προς το Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Πολιτικής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ενημέρωσης σχετικά με τη διαβούλευση του σχεδίου νόμου με θέμα: “Αδειοδότηση και Έλεγχος Κατασκευών Κεραιών στην Ξηρά”

ΟΝΟΜΑΤΕΠΩΝΥΜΟ:

ΔΙΑΚΡΙΤΙΚΟ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ:

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ: Μπορούν να το στείλουν και μη ραδιοερασιτέχνες αναγράφοντας μόνο το ονοματεπώνυμό τους.

link της ανακοίνωσης

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έστω οτι έχω έναν πομποδέκτη ο οποίος εκπέμπει σε μια σταθερή ισχύ Ρ, η ισχύς δεν μπορεί να μεταβληθεί από το μηχάνημα.

Υπάρχει τρόπος π.χ κάποια διάταξη που να την συνδέεις με την έξοδο του πομποδέκτη και να απομειώνει την ισχύ εξόδου. Δεν γνωρίζω αν οι γραμμικοί ενισχυτές κάνουν για αυτή την δουλειά.ν

----------


## eyw

Εύκολο, αντιστάσεις. attenuator πχ.
Οι αντιστάσεις όμως θα σου βάζουν θόρυβο και θα σου μειώνουν το σήμα όταν θα κάνεις λήψη, θα χρειαστεί πατεντούλα που να τις συνδέει μόνον όταν πατάς.

----------


## Basilhs23_

http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=1181&LANG=GR

----------


## sv2evs

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα γίνουν τροποποιήσεις έγκαιρα...ή έστω όχι και τόσο έγκαιρα...πάντως μόνο σύλλογοι βλέπω να μπορούν να κάνουν 'δουλειά' πάνω στο θέμα...

----------


## gravis

τι χρειάζεται για την ανανέωση της ραδιοερασιτεχνικής άδειας?

----------


## zirobabis

> τι χρειάζεται για την ανανέωση της ραδιοερασιτεχνικής άδειας?


http://www.yme.gr/index.php?tid=405

----------


## Basilhs23_

Αυτός εδώ τι κάνει.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYD6rGMl-T4

----------


## eyw

Ποιό προγραμματάκι είναι αυτό, ωραίο.
Οι διπλανές στήλες είναι τα παρακείμενα?

Το ραδιοερασιτεχνηλίκι έχει αλλάξει so much.

----------


## badweed

> Ποιό προγραμματάκι είναι αυτό, ωραίο.


εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι κατι τετοιο

----------


## eyw

καταπληκτικός, ευχαριστώ badweed, ενημερωμένος,   :One thumb up: .

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Ποιό προγραμματάκι είναι αυτό, ωραίο.
> Οι διπλανές στήλες είναι τα παρακείμενα?
> 
> Το ραδιοερασιτεχνηλίκι έχει αλλάξει so much.


Από λογισμικό γισ sdr είναι, εκεί μπορείς να βλέπεις την δραστηριότητα σε όλο το φάσμα. Υπάρχουν σταθμοί που είναι συνδεμένοι στο internet, μπορείς να εκπέμψεις από τον πομποδέκτη σου και να ακούσεις/καταγράψεις την φωνή σου από τον άλλον σταθμό που θα έχεις συνδεθεί στο internet.

----------


## sv2evs

> Ποιό προγραμματάκι είναι αυτό, ωραίο.
> Οι διπλανές στήλες είναι τα παρακείμενα?
> 
> Το ραδιοερασιτεχνηλίκι έχει αλλάξει so much.


Αυτό που χρησιμοποιεί είναι αυτές οι σελίδες όπου είναι δέκτες online από διάφορες χώρες και με διάφορες κεραίες.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έχει νόημα κάποιος πομποδέκτης να καλύπτει την μπάντα των 50mhz? Υπάρχει δραστηριότητα εκεί από ραδιοερασιτέχνες ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται οι συχνότητες?

----------


## sv2evs

> Έχει νόημα κάποιος πομποδέκτης να καλύπτει την μπάντα των 50mhz? Υπάρχει δραστηριότητα εκεί από ραδιοερασιτέχνες ή δεν χρησιμοποιούνται οι συχνότητες?


όταν είναι ανοιχτά, γίνονται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες επαφές, από συνάδελφο στην Αθήνα, έχει κάνει σχεδόν την μισή ευρώπη και βάλε στο ψηφιακό mode FT8.

----------


## eyw

Μας δώσαν την μπάντα των 50MHz, ωραία, τι μας πήραν?
Που θα βρω το band-plan?

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν μας έχουν πάρει τίποτα, αλλά μας τα δίνουν με το σταγονόμετρο...εκτός και αν περάσει το νέο νομοσχέδιο...οπότε μετά κλαίνε όλοι όσοι δεν έχουν δικά τους σπίτια !
Εδώ είναι το bandplan για Iaru Region 1 που είμαστε εμείς

VHF

UHF

----------


## Basilhs23_

> όταν είναι ανοιχτά, γίνονται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες επαφές, από συνάδελφο στην Αθήνα, έχει κάνει σχεδόν την μισή ευρώπη και βάλε στο ψηφιακό mode FT8.


Ok, οπότε θα κοιτάξω ο vhf/uhf πομποδέκτης που θα πάρω να περιλαμβάνει και αυτή την μπάντα.

----------


## sv2evs

σημείωση:οι επαφές γίνονται σε ssb mode...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ωχ κατάλαβα, παράγγειλα ένα βραχέο αλλά δεν πιάνει τα 50mhz. αυτά που τα έπιαναν ήταν ακριβότερα στην τιμή. Τέλος πάντων.

----------


## sv2evs

> Ωχ κατάλαβα, παράγγειλα ένα βραχέο αλλά δεν πιάνει τα 50mhz. αυτά που τα έπιαναν ήταν ακριβότερα στην τιμή. Τέλος πάντων.


Μην αγχώνεσαι, θα το δεις αργότερα για τους 50 εξάλλου θέλει και κεραία beam για να κάνεις σοβαρές επαφές.

υ.γ με γεια το μηχάνημα...καλές επαφές.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Στις κεραίες που αφορούν τα VHF/UHF π.χ diamond X50, μπορώ να συνδέσω καλώδιο RG58 με κονέκτορες pl259 ως κάθοδο ή προτιμούνται άλλα καλώδια; 

Την Παρασκευή θα πάω στο μαγαζί να πάρω καλώδιο τροφοδοτικό και κάτι κονέκτορες, αν μπορώ να βάλω RG58 και στην κεραία για uhf/vhf να ζητήσω περισσότερα μέτρα ή να προτιμήσω άλλο τύπου καλωδίου.

----------


## kourampies

> Στις κεραίες που αφορούν τα VHF/UHF π.χ diamond X50, μπορώ να συνδέσω καλώδιο RG58 με κονέκτορες pl259 ως κάθοδο ή προτιμούνται άλλα καλώδια; 
> 
> Την Παρασκευή θα πάω στο μαγαζί να πάρω καλώδιο τροφοδοτικό και κάτι κονέκτορες, αν μπορώ να βάλω RG58 και στην κεραία για uhf/vhf να ζητήσω περισσότερα μέτρα ή να προτιμήσω άλλο τύπου καλωδίου.


To RG58 έχει πολυ μεγάλες απώλειες στις ψηλές συχνότητες και δε θα στο πρότεινα για οτιδήποτε πάνω από 5 μέτρα. Κοινώς στα 15 μέτρα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα έχεις χάσει ήδη ότι gain σου δίνει η κεραία. Για να αποφασίσεις για καλώδιο πρέπει να δεις charts με απώλειες και να δεις τι ταιριάζει στην περίπτωση σου.

Για μόνιμη εγκατάσταση σε ταράτσες όπου το μήκος είναι μεγάλο συνήθως χρησιμοποιούνται ακριβά καλώδια όπως aircom plus και heliax που έχουν μικρές απώλειες κυρίως στα u.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Κατάλαβα, για βραχέα θα πάρω γύρω στα 40-45 μέτρα rg58. 

Για τα vhf/uhf πρέπει να το ψάξω. Το καλώδιο χονδρικά θα έχει μήκος γύρω στα 10 μέτρα, από κεραία μέχρι πομποδέκτη δηλαδή.

----------


## Koala_

Πάρε ένα καλώδιο της Messi & Paoloni 10 άρι και θα είσαι μια χαρά για V/U.

Hyperflex: https://messi.it/dati/immagini/HYPERFLEX10-All1_EN.pdf
Ultraflex: https://messi.it/dati/immagini/MEP-FLEX10-All1_EN.pdf

Η ίδια εταιρία βγάζει και ποιοτικούς κονέκτορες, με τσιμουχάκια για την υγρασία.

Επιβεβαίωσε η κεραία που θα πάρεις τί κονέκτορα έχει, π.χ. H X300 της diamond βγαίνει και με N κονέκτορα.

----------


## sv2evs

> Κατάλαβα, για βραχέα θα πάρω γύρω στα 40-45 μέτρα rg58. 
> 
> Για τα vhf/uhf πρέπει να το ψάξω. Το καλώδιο χονδρικά θα έχει μήκος γύρω στα 10 μέτρα, από κεραία μέχρι πομποδέκτη δηλαδή.


Για βραχέα μην πάρεις τόσα μέτρα rg58, δεν θα ακούς τίποτα.Άσε που δεν θα ανεβαίνουν ούτε τα μισά watt στην οποιαδήποτε κεραία που θα βάλεις για να κάνεις εκπομπή.
Για VHF/UHF αν πρέπει να βάλεις λεπτό καλώδιο μέχρι 10 μέτρα, πάρε το RG223.
Όπως θα δεις στο link στα 30m (100 πόδια) έχεις διαφορά 3db.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εχτές μετά το post που έγραψα κοιτούσα τις απώλειες των διαφόρων καλωδίων. Οι απώλειες του RG58 όντως είναι πολλές. Τα 40-50μ καλώδιο τα θέλω για το δίπολο που θα το φτιάξω να συντονίζει στα 80m και τις αντίστοιχες μπάντες των βραχέων. 

Προσανατολίζομαι προς το Ultraflex 7 τώρα, πολύ λιγότερες απώλειες. Το Hyperflex10 είναι πολύ καλό αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω τόσο χοντρό καλώδιο, θα προτιμούσα να είναι μέχρι 0.5cm αλλά μιας και υπάρχει το ultraflex ας πάει 2 χιλιοστά παραπάνω δεν έγινε και κάτι.

Τελικά μου είπαν από το μαγαζί που θέλω να αγοράσω τα καλώδια και κάτι παρελκόμενα πως δεν θα κάνουν εκπτώσεις στην black friday αλλά μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη, οπότε έχω χρόνο γιατί η αγορά θα μετατεθεί τότε.

----------


## Koala_

> Εχτές μετά το post που έγραψα κοιτούσα τις απώλειες των διαφόρων καλωδίων. Οι απώλειες του RG58 όντως είναι πολλές. Τα 40-50μ καλώδιο τα θέλω για το δίπολο που θα το φτιάξω να συντονίζει στα 80m και τις αντίστοιχες μπάντες των βραχέων. 
> 
> Προσανατολίζομαι προς το Ultraflex 7 τώρα, πολύ λιγότερες απώλειες. Το Hyperflex10 είναι πολύ καλό αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω τόσο χοντρό καλώδιο, θα προτιμούσα να είναι μέχρι 0.5cm αλλά μιας και υπάρχει το ultraflex ας πάει 2 χιλιοστά παραπάνω δεν έγινε και κάτι.
> 
> Τελικά μου είπαν από το μαγαζί που θέλω να αγοράσω τα καλώδια και κάτι παρελκόμενα πως δεν θα κάνουν εκπτώσεις στην black friday αλλά μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη, οπότε έχω χρόνο γιατί η αγορά θα μετατεθεί τότε.


Όπως λέει και ένας φίλος, το RG58 κάνει μόνο για άπλωμα ρούχων! 
Το γνωστό αυτό μαγαζί, κάνει μια Κυριακή, μέρα προσφορών και θα έλεγα με γενναίες εκπτώσεις.

----------


## kourampies

Για μικρομεσαίες αποστάσεις τύπου 10-15 μέτρα, για φορητές VU καταστάσεις, υπάρχει κάποια χρυσή τομή τιμής/απόδοσης, με αντίστοιχα φθηνά βύσματα;

----------


## eyw

απώλεια 4dB/100ft στα 150MHz πολλά είναι?

_edit: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ υπεράσπιση του RG58._

----------


## sv2evs

> Εχτές μετά το post που έγραψα κοιτούσα τις απώλειες των διαφόρων καλωδίων. Οι απώλειες του RG58 όντως είναι πολλές. Τα 40-50μ καλώδιο τα θέλω για το δίπολο που θα το φτιάξω να συντονίζει στα 80m και τις αντίστοιχες μπάντες των βραχέων. 
> 
> Προσανατολίζομαι προς το Ultraflex 7 τώρα, πολύ λιγότερες απώλειες. Το Hyperflex10 είναι πολύ καλό αλλά δεν θέλω να έχω τόσο χοντρό καλώδιο, θα προτιμούσα να είναι μέχρι 0.5cm αλλά μιας και υπάρχει το ultraflex ας πάει 2 χιλιοστά παραπάνω δεν έγινε και κάτι.
> 
> Τελικά μου είπαν από το μαγαζί που θέλω να αγοράσω τα καλώδια και κάτι παρελκόμενα πως δεν θα κάνουν εκπτώσεις στην black friday αλλά μέσα στον Δεκέμβρη, οπότε έχω χρόνο γιατί η αγορά θα μετατεθεί τότε.


Εγω δίπολα εχω φτιάξει πιο παλιά με 1,5αρι καλωδιο. Και το rg58 που λες νόμιζα οτι ειναι για κάθοδο. Οποτε ελπιζω να εχω καταλάβει εγω κατι λάθος

- - - Updated - - -




> απώλεια 4dB/100ft στα 150MHz πολλά είναι?
> 
> _edit: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ υπεράσπιση του RG58._


Σκέψου οτι οι εργοστασιακές κεραίες μετράνε την απολαβή σε υποδιαιρέσεις του db!

- - - Updated - - -




> Για μικρομεσαίες αποστάσεις τύπου 10-15 μέτρα, για φορητές VU καταστάσεις, υπάρχει κάποια χρυσή τομή τιμής/απόδοσης, με αντίστοιχα φθηνά βύσματα;


Rg223 με απλούς κονεκτορες...

----------


## kourampies

> Rg223 με απλούς κονεκτορες...


Πρόταση για κατάστημα/πωλητή εντός ή και εκτός Ελλάδας; Δε θέλω μεγάλη ποσότητα, καμιά 20ρια μέτρα...

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Εγω δίπολα εχω φτιάξει πιο παλιά με 1,5αρι καλωδιο. Και το rg58 που λες νόμιζα οτι ειναι για κάθοδο. Οποτε ελπιζω να εχω καταλάβει εγω κατι λάθος


Οχι δεν αναφερόμουν σε κάθοδο αλλά σε δίπολο. 

Μια άλλη ερώτηση που έχω είναι αν θα προσέφερε κάτι το να συνδέσω το τροφοδοτικό 13.8V με ένα UPS. Ουσιαστικά το ρεύμα θα προέρχεται απευθείας από τις μπαταρίες και οχι από το δίκτυο. Θα μπορούσε να αποκόψει αυτός ο τρόπος τυχόν θορύβους; Το τροφοδοτικό προστατεύει από υπερτάσεις και καταβυθίσεις;

----------


## sv2evs

> Πρόταση για κατάστημα/πωλητή εντός ή και εκτός Ελλάδας; Δε θέλω μεγάλη ποσότητα, καμιά 20ρια μέτρα...


όχι κάποιον συγκεκριμένο, εγώ θα έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ και όποιος το έχει πιο φθηνά...δεν ξέρω καθόλου τα καταστήματα στην Αθήνα ή σε άλλες περιοχές...αυτόματα δεν μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι.

ίσως εδώ είναι μια καλή τιμή, δεν ξέρω ποιότητα σε σχέση με τα άλλα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι δεν αναφερόμουν σε κάθοδο αλλά σε δίπολο. 
> 
> Μια άλλη ερώτηση που έχω είναι αν θα προσέφερε κάτι το να συνδέσω το τροφοδοτικό 13.8V με ένα UPS. Ουσιαστικά το ρεύμα θα προέρχεται απευθείας από τις μπαταρίες και οχι από το δίκτυο. Θα μπορούσε να αποκόψει αυτός ο τρόπος τυχόν θορύβους; Το τροφοδοτικό προστατεύει από υπερτάσεις και καταβυθίσεις;


Αν φτιάξεις δίπολο/α, κάντο με rg-58. Μην δώσεις περισσότερα χρήματα για καλύτερο καλώδιο...Με 100w που θα βγάλει το βραχέο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, δεν θα έχεις κάτι καλύτερο σε απολαβή. Αν και αν κάνεις full size δίπολα, αλλά και ακόμα και εκεί...πολλά λεφτά.
Αυτό που λες για το ups θα μπορούσε να έχει όφελος αν είναι AVR, νομίζω θα το δεις στην πράξη αν έχει όφελος επάνω στο βραχέο με/χωρίς το ups. Τα περισσότερα προστατεύουν από υπέρταση...για καταβύθιση δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> όχι κάποιον συγκεκριμένο, εγώ θα έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ και όποιος το έχει πιο φθηνά...δεν ξέρω καθόλου τα καταστήματα στην Αθήνα ή σε άλλες περιοχές...αυτόματα δεν μπορώ να προτείνω κάτι.
> 
> ίσως εδώ είναι μια καλή τιμή, δεν ξέρω ποιότητα σε σχέση με τα άλλα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Αν φτιάξεις δίπολο/α, κάντο με rg-58. Μην δώσεις περισσότερα χρήματα για καλύτερο καλώδιο...Με 100w που θα βγάλει το βραχέο που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις, δεν θα έχεις κάτι καλύτερο σε απολαβή. Αν και αν κάνεις full size δίπολα, αλλά και ακόμα και εκεί...πολλά λεφτά.
> Αυτό που λες για το ups θα μπορούσε να έχει όφελος αν είναι AVR, νομίζω θα το δεις στην πράξη αν έχει όφελος επάνω στο βραχέο με/χωρίς το ups. Τα περισσότερα προστατεύουν από υπέρταση...για καταβύθιση δεν ξέρω.


Οκ τότε. Θα κοιτάω βέβαια να εκπέμπω με την μικρότερη δυνατή ισχύ. Θυμάμαι από τότε που διάβαζα οτι απώλεια 3db μεταφράζεται σε υποδιπλασιασμό της ισχύος. Οπότε π.χ αν με το καλώδιο έχω απώλειες 3db, αν θέλω το σήμα μου να έχει ισχύ 20W εγώ θα πρέπει να εκπέμψω με 40W απ' τον πομποδέκτη.

----------


## sv2evs

> Οκ τότε. Θα κοιτάω βέβαια να εκπέμπω με την μικρότερη δυνατή ισχύ. Θυμάμαι από τότε που διάβαζα οτι απώλεια 3db μεταφράζεται σε υποδιπλασιασμό της ισχύος. Οπότε π.χ αν με το καλώδιο έχω απώλειες 3db, αν θέλω το σήμα μου να έχει ισχύ 20W εγώ θα πρέπει να εκπέμψω με 40W απ' τον πομποδέκτη.


Χαρτι και μολύβι για να υπολογίσεις με βάση το μέγεθος του δίπολου.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έχει νόημα να αγοράσει κάποιος πομποδέκτη vhf/uhf με ψηφιακά modes? Υπάρχει δραστηριότητα εκεί ή δεν αξίζει να πληρώσει παραπάνω τιμή για αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σε πομποδέκτη?

----------


## sv2evs

> Έχει νόημα να αγοράσει κάποιος πομποδέκτη vhf/uhf με ψηφιακά modes? Υπάρχει δραστηριότητα εκεί ή δεν αξίζει να πληρώσει παραπάνω τιμή για αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό σε πομποδέκτη?


Αυτό μόνο αν υπάρχουν ψηφιακοί επαναλήπτες (ανάλογα το mode) στην περιοχή σου και πάλι όλα είναι σχετικά. Μπορεί να υπάρχει επαναλήπτης και να βγαίνουν 2-3 συνάδελφοι ή και καθόλου και απλά να 'λειτουργεί'. Ρώτα συναδέλφους στην περιοχή σου. Σε γενικές γραμμές το DMR φαίνεται να εξαπλώνεται τον τελευταίο καιρό με αναμεταδότες. Για τα άλλα δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## gravis

> Οχι δεν αναφερόμουν σε κάθοδο αλλά σε δίπολο. 
> 
> Μια άλλη ερώτηση που έχω είναι αν θα προσέφερε κάτι το να συνδέσω το τροφοδοτικό 13.8V με ένα UPS. Ουσιαστικά το ρεύμα θα προέρχεται απευθείας από τις μπαταρίες και οχι από το δίκτυο. Θα μπορούσε να αποκόψει αυτός ο τρόπος τυχόν θορύβους; Το τροφοδοτικό προστατεύει από υπερτάσεις και καταβυθίσεις;


θα χρειαστείς UPS on-line που ειναι ακριβά για να παίρνεις ρεύμα απο τις μπαταρίες και οχι απο το δικτυο.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ναι έχεις δίκιο.

Το σημαντικό είναι η τάση να είναι σταθεροποιημένη και να υπάρχει προστασία υπερτάσεων.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τι υλικό χρησιμοποιείτε για την στήριξη των μονωτήρων από τους οποίους θα περάσει το δίπολο επάνω στους ιστούς;

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω πλαστικό σπάγκο αλλά φοβάμαι μην σπάσει με τον αέρα, σκέφτηκα και το σύρμα αλλά δεν μπορώ να το δέσω με δύναμη επάνω στον κάθετο μεταλλικό ιστό και θα πέφτει προς τα κάτω το δίπολο με κανέναν αέρα.

----------


## sv2evs

Σχοινί ειναι το καλυτερο...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Το σχοινί βέβαια δεν πρέπει να έχει μεγάλη διάμετρο αλλιώς δεν θα περάσει από την οπή του μονωτήρα. Σχοινί έχω και στο σπίτι αλλά κάπου 0.5 cm πάχος, πρέπει να βρώ μικρότερο.

----------


## atrias

εγώ θα έλεγα να βάλεις σύρμα

----------


## gravis

Σήμερα ανανέωσα την άδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη.Περάσανε 10 χρόνια, δεν άλλαξαν πολλά από τότε..

----------


## sv2evs

Νομίζω ότι η τεχνολογία πάει προς τα ψηφιακά modes περισσότερο.

----------


## gravis

> Νομίζω ότι η τεχνολογία πάει προς τα ψηφιακά modes περισσότερο.


Πέρα από τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις που είμαστε γενικά στάσιμοι, ουτε σε θέματα bandplan έχουμε κερδίσει ουσιαστικά κάτι παραπάνω αυτα τα 10 χρονια

----------


## sv2evs

> Πέρα από τις τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις που είμαστε γενικά στάσιμοι, ουτε σε θέματα bandplan έχουμε κερδίσει ουσιαστικά κάτι παραπάνω αυτα τα 10 χρονια


No money, no honey...εξελίξεις υπάρχουν, δεν μπορείς να τις 'ακουμπήσεις' με τέτοιες τιμές...

----------


## eyw

Κάποτε τα μηχανάκια που μιλάγαμε και ακούγαμε τα φκιάναμε μόνοι μας.
Πριν κάμποσες 10ετίες κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι γνωστός και σαν "the chequebook hobby".
 Τα τελευταία 40 χρόνια το άθλημα έχει γίνει αγνώριστο και δεν μιλάω μόνον για τεχνολογίες αλλά και για νοοτροπία. (mindset/mentality για να καταλαβαινόμαστε)

----------


## gravis

> No money, no honey...εξελίξεις υπάρχουν, δεν μπορείς να τις 'ακουμπήσεις' με τέτοιες τιμές...


οι εξελίξεις ειναι τις βιτρίνας, ουσιαστικά δεν άλλαξε κάτι, δηλαδη το οτι μου βάζει οθόνης αφής και επιτέλους μετα απο χρόνια υιοθετουν και την USB θύρα δεν το λες και εξέλιξη. Το ότι τα μηχανήματα ειναι υπερτιμημένα δεόντως αυτο ειναι γεγονός και έχει να κάνει με οτι απευθύνετε σε ενα πολυ μικρό target group παγκοσμίως.  Οι κεραίες επίσης ειναι στάσιμες ,και οτι εξελίξεις είχαμε ήταν μέχρι το Β παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, απο εκει και πέρα κατι μικροαλλαγές υπάρχουν  για να λέμε οτι βγήκε νέο μοντέλο.

Ισως εξέλιξη ειναι το SDR το οποίο ειναι το μέλλον και εχουν γίνει πολυ καλές κατασκευές με καλες τιμες απο ερασιτέχνες του χώρου, το οτι καταπιάστηκαν και εκει μεγάλες εταιρίες και ανέβασαν τις τιμές στα ύψη μονο θετικό δεν ειναι γιατι δεν προχωράει ετσι η τεχνολογία αν δεν την κάνεις και προσιτή στο κοινό

Οταν ζητάς για ενα μηχάνημα 4000 ευρω ή 8000 η ακομα και 10.000 πρέπει να ειναι state of the Art , τεχνολογία αιχμής , κάποιοι που τους περισσεύουν τα ακουμπάνε χωρίς να ειμαι βέβαιος οτι το χρειάζονται κιολας, αλλα οταν ενας H/Y των 800 ευρω ειναι πιο τεχνολογικά προηγμένος απο μηχανήματα των 8000 ευρώ καταλαβαίνεις οτι μας πιάνουν τον πωπό και προφανώς ενας πομποδέκτης που εχει ενα συγκεκριμένο σκοπό να μεταδίδει και να λαμβάνει σήμα οποιας μορφής και να ειναι αυτό καταλαβαίνεις οτι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο προηγμένο έχει πιασει ταβάνι .

----------


## sv2evs

> Οταν ζητάς για *ενα μηχάνημα 4000 ευρω ή 8000 η ακομα και 10.000 πρέπει να ειναι state of the Art , τεχνολογία αιχμής , κάποιοι που τους περισσεύουν τα ακουμπάνε χωρίς να ειμαι βέβαιος οτι το χρειάζονται κιολας, αλλα οταν ενας H/Y των 800 ευρω ειναι πιο τεχνολογικά προηγμένος απο μηχανήματα των 8000 ευρώ καταλαβαίνεις οτι μας πιάνουν τον πωπό* και προφανώς ενας πομποδέκτης που εχει ενα συγκεκριμένο σκοπό να μεταδίδει και να λαμβάνει σήμα οποιας μορφής και να ειναι αυτό καταλαβαίνεις οτι δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο προηγμένο έχει πιασει ταβάνι .


Αυτό ακριβώς, εδώ είναι όλο το θέμα...πόσο πολύ μας πιάνουν τον πωπό !

----------


## badweed

Off Topic


		ο ερασιτεχνισμος , εχει το χαρισμα , να μην καταληγει στον καταναλωτισμο αλλα στην ευρεσιτεχνια  :Wink:

----------


## eyw

Την οποία κατάληξη έχουν πολύ λίγοι, ακόμα και αυτοί που έχουν σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο αλλά δεν το αγαπούν.
Οι περισσότεροι είτε θέλουν να εντυπωσιάσουν είτε να κομπάζουν στην παρέα ή να λένε ότι το δικό τους είναι μεγαλύτερο ή καλύτερο και κάνει 12 μηνιάτικα και πως τάπωσαν τον άλλον.

Τα πειραγμένα μηχανάκια (πχ πλευρικές, αρμονικές, εύρος, ισχύς, εκτός μπάντας) κάποτε ήταν πληγή, τώρα ελπίζω να τους μάζεψαν.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τα πειραγμένα μηχανάκια θα είναι πάρα πολλά.

----------


## andykar

> Σήμερα ανανέωσα την άδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη.Περάσανε 10 χρόνια, δεν άλλαξαν πολλά από τότε..


τιποτα δεν αλλαξε και ουτε πρόκειται να αλλάξει.... και για ολα αυτα φταίει η δήθεν Εθνική μας Ένωση (ΕΕΡ)...
εαν θέλετε να αλλάξει κατι στο χόμπι μας .... ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ τωρα!!!!
είμαστε η μόνη χώρα που ΔΕΝ εχει ακομα ομοσπονδία....ρεζίλι των σκυλιών έχουμε γίνει....

----------


## eyw

τι είναι ομοσπονδία?
τι θα αλλάξει προς όφελός μας?

----------


## andykar

> τι είναι ομοσπονδία?
> τι θα αλλάξει προς όφελός μας?


τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει....
μάλιστα λέω να προτείνουμε και στις αλλες χώρες να ακολουθήσουν το δικό μας "μοντέλο" και να διαλύσουν τις ομοσπονδίες τους μπας και ξεστραβωθούν....

----------


## kourampies

> τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει....
> μάλιστα λέω να προτείνουμε και στις αλλες χώρες να ακολουθήσουν το δικό μας "μοντέλο" και να διαλύσουν τις ομοσπονδίες τους μπας και ξεστραβωθούν....


Τι διαφορά θα έχει η ομοσπονδία; Και οι τοπικοί σύλλογοι τα ίδια και χειρότερα μυαλά έχουν συνήθως.

----------


## eyw

> τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει....
> μάλιστα λέω να προτείνουμε και στις αλλες χώρες να ακολουθήσουν το δικό μας "*μοντέλο*" και να διαλύσουν τις ομοσπονδίες τους μπας και ξεστραβωθούν....


οι άλλες χώρες ήταν, είναι και θα είναι άλλες χώρες, εκεί ο ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός είναι οργανωμένος και έχει ηλικία πάνω από 100 και είναι σε υπόληψη.
Μιλάμε για τα καθ'ημάς.
Και μεις μοντέλο είμαστε αλλά με μπου αντί για μοντ στην 1η συλλαβή.

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν μας έχει ούτε το κράτος σε 'υπόληψη' εξού και οι αλλαγές στον νέο νόμο για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες...Ξεκινάει εκ των έσω (ενότητα, τι είναι αυτό) και μετά καταλήγει στο κράτος (που δεν υπάρχει). Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι σαν λαός, τα ξέρουμε όλα.

edit: τα 'σπάνε' μια παρέα φίλων από ένα σύλλογο και φτιάχνουν έναν άλλο με 10 άτομα/μέλη. Τι περιμένουμε να γίνει, να γίνει και ομοσπονδία ;

----------


## gravis

Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το τροφοδοτικό Alinco DM-30E 
καλη επιλογή λέτε?

----------


## Koala_

Έχω το DM-330FX το οποίο δεν μου έχει παρουσιάσει κάποιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 2 χρόνια.

----------


## sv2evs

DM-330MVE νομίζω μόνο ότι μου έχει 'χαλάσει' το volt knob, αλλά δεν το έχω πάει να το δουν εσωτερικά.

----------


## eyw

Καλό φαίνεται, έχει και αυτό το μεγάλο display για V και I, ό,τι πρέπει για δουλειές ακριβείας.
Αμα είχε και κουμπί για ρυθμιζόμενο current limiter θα ήταν σούπερ, πχ θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιούσες και για φόρτιση μπαταριών μολύβδου κλπ.
Το noise offset τι κάνει?

Αντιπρόσωπος υπάρχει, service και 2 χρόνια εγγύηση έχει?

----------


## Koala_

Πάντως το επόμενο ΣΚ, 22-23 Δεκεμβρίου, το γνωστό μαγαζί στο Κολωνό έχει Open Day με προσφορές.

----------


## gravis

> Καλό φαίνεται, έχει και αυτό το μεγάλο display για V και I, ό,τι πρέπει για δουλειές ακριβείας.
> Αμα είχε και κουμπί για ρυθμιζόμενο current limiter θα ήταν σούπερ, πχ θα μπορούσες να το χρησιμοποιούσες και για φόρτιση μπαταριών μολύβδου κλπ.
> Το noise offset τι κάνει?
> 
> Αντιπρόσωπος υπάρχει, service και 2 χρόνια εγγύηση έχει?


Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία, αλλά αυτός που το πουλάει οφείλει να παρέχει εγγύηση και service. Tο noise offset δεν ξέρω τι κανει

----------


## atrias

> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω το τροφοδοτικό Alinco DM-30E 
> καλη επιλογή λέτε?


κάνε ένα search σε πιο παλιά μηνύματα σε αυτό το νήμα γιατί είχα ποστάρει και φτηνότερες επιλογές του ίδιου τροφοδοτικού
είναι κινέζικο φασόν και βάζουν διάφοροι το logo τους πάνω και πουλιούνται σε διαφορετικές τιμές

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ παράγγειλα σήμερα ένα nevada, γαϊδούρι 10kg. Ελπίζω να βγει καλό.

----------


## Koala_

Σχετικά με διαβούλευσης επί του Σ/Ν Κατασκευές Κεραιών Ξηράς (24/12/2018)




> Α. Δεν θα υπάρχει τέλος διατήρησης των εγκατεστημένων ραδιοερασιτεχνικών κεραιών ή εκείνων, που τυχόν προστεθούν στο μέλλον.
> 
> Β. Δεν θα απαιτείται η συναίνεση του 100% των συνιδιοκτητών της πολυκατοικίας σε όσες κατά περίπτωση Γενικές Συνελεύσεις θα συγκληθούν. Οι αποφάσεις θα λαμβάνονται σε συμφωνία με τα αναγραφόμενα στον κανονισμό της εκάστοτε πολυκατοικίας και σύμφωνα με το Αστικό Δίκαιο και εάν δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός πολυκατοικίας, θα απαιτείται για την εγκατάσταση σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους η συμμόρφωση με τις κείμενες διατάξεις περί οροφοκτησίας και περί συνιοδιοκτησίας.
> 
> Γ. Θα υποβάλλεται ηλεκτρονική δήλωση με συγκεκριμένα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά των υπαρχόντων κεραιοσυστημάτων, με ενημέρωση του ΣΗΛΥΑ στην ΕΕΤΤ, και θα επικαιροποιείται ανάλογα στο μέλλον.


πηγή: http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=1195&LANG=GR

----------


## kourampies

> Σχετικά με διαβούλευσης επί του Σ/Ν Κατασκευές Κεραιών Ξηράς (24/12/2018)
> 
> 
> 
> πηγή: http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=1195&LANG=GR


Το οποίο ουσιαστικά απαγορεύει στους SY να έχουν κεραίες  βάσης μια και δεν υπάρχουν κεραίες 3db στην αγορά.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το οποίο ουσιαστικά απαγορεύει στους SY να έχουν κεραίες  βάσης μια και δεν υπάρχουν κεραίες 3db στην αγορά.


που αναφέρεται στα 3db ?

----------


## kourampies

> που αναφέρεται στα 3db ?


Οι άδειες SY πάντα είχαν αυτό τον περιορισμό, δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο. Απλά στην πράξη δεν ασχολούταν κανείς. Τώρα αν πρέπει να δηλώσεις κεραίες, δεν θα είναι δυνατό να δηλώνεις Χ50 πχ με SY.

----------


## Koala_

Περιμένω να δω πως το ΣΗΛΥΑ στην ΕΕΤΤ θα ανοίξει για εμάς.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι άδειες SY πάντα είχαν αυτό τον περιορισμό, δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο. Απλά στην πράξη δεν ασχολούταν κανείς. Τώρα αν πρέπει να δηλώσεις κεραίες, δεν θα είναι δυνατό να δηλώνεις Χ50 πχ με SY.


Στην πράξη ασχολούνταν, όταν θα γινόταν καταγγελία από κάποιο καλοκάγαθο γείτονα και θα γινόταν έλεγχος. 
Αυτός ο περιορισμός δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό το νομοσχέδιο.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Το βατόμετρο και η γέφυρα στάσιμων από τα χειροκίνητα antenna tuners απαιτούν τάση 12vdc από το τροφοδοτικό για να λειτουργήσουν ή λειτουργούν μόνο χρησιμοποιώντας το ρεύμα από το σήμα του πομποδέκτη;

----------


## kourampies

> Στην πράξη ασχολούνταν, όταν θα γινόταν καταγγελία από κάποιο καλοκάγαθο γείτονα και θα γινόταν έλεγχος. 
> Αυτός ο περιορισμός δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό το νομοσχέδιο.


Δεν πρέπει να έχει γίνει ποτέ στην ιστορία κάτι τέτοιο, σε επίπεδο ελέγχου και κυρώσεων τουλάχιστον. Σε τέτοιες καταγγελίες το πρώτο βήμα είναι επικοινωνία με τον αδειούχο, μέχρι τότε η κεραία κατεβαίνει, αντικαθίσταται, δικαιολογείται κτλ κτλ.
Αν πρέπει να δηλωθεί προκαταβολικά θα αλλάξουν πολλά.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το βατόμετρο και η γέφυρα στάσιμων από τα χειροκίνητα antenna tuners απαιτούν τάση 12vdc από το τροφοδοτικό για να λειτουργήσουν ή λειτουργούν μόνο χρησιμοποιώντας το ρεύμα από το σήμα του πομποδέκτη;


όχι δεν απαιτούν στα χειροκίνητα antenna tuners να έχεις τάση για να δεις τις ενδείξεις...έχω ήδη MFJ-949E και λειτουργεί χωρίς ρεύμα κανονικά.

----------


## gpolic

> 112 από όλα τα κινητά, έχεις δεν έχεις σήμα.
> Μακάρι να μην συμβεί, αν συμβεί και κάποιος χρησιμοποιήσει ασύρματο εύχομαι να μην έχει τρεχάματα μετά...
> 
> Η νόμιμη άδεια χρειάζεται εξετάσεις που γίνονται 2 φορές τον χρόνο, διοργανώνεται από το τοπικό Υπ.Μεταφορών της περιοχής σου και πληροφορίες μπορείς να πάρεις από κάποιον τοπικό σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών ή απευθείας από το Υπουργείο. Την ύλη την βρίσκεις στη σελίδα του υπουργείου. Διαβάζεις, ετοιμάζεις τα χαρτιά και τα παράβολα και εφόσον πάρεις άδεια, πλέον τα φορητά είναι και ψηφιακά οπότε η εμβέλεια τους έχει ξεφύγει εντελώς...


Εδωσα εξετασεις τον Δεκεμβρη και προχθες πηρα το διακριτικο μου !  
Ακουω με ενα yaesu FT-65, δεν εχω μιλησει ακομα.
Στο εισαγωγικο εδωσα, δηλαδη SY1.
Στην επομενη πεζοπορια/κορυφη θα δω εαν δουλευει και στην πραξη.

Καποια αξιοπιστη λιστα με τους αναμεταδωτες πως μπορω να βρω ;
Το λεω γιατι, κυκλοφορουν διαφορες λιστες αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ενημερωμενες.

----------


## kourampies

> Εδωσα εξετασεις τον Δεκεμβρη και προχθες πηρα το διακριτικο μου !  
> Ακουω με ενα yaesu FT-65, δεν εχω μιλησει ακομα.
> Στο εισαγωγικο εδωσα, δηλαδη SY1.
> Στην επομενη πεζοπορια/κορυφη θα δω εαν δουλευει και στην πραξη.
> 
> Καποια αξιοπιστη λιστα με τους αναμεταδωτες πως μπορω να βρω ;
> Το λεω γιατι, κυκλοφορουν διαφορες λιστες αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ενημερωμενες.


https://www.irepeaters.com/

Η καλύτερη προσπάθεια. Αρκετούς αδειοδοτημένους που δε λειτουργούν τους έχει ως εκτός λειτουργίας. Θα πιάνεις και στην πόλη λογικά αρκετούς, δε χρειάζεται να πας σε κορυφή.

----------


## gpolic

> https://www.irepeaters.com/
> 
> Η καλύτερη προσπάθεια. Αρκετούς αδειοδοτημένους που δε λειτουργούν τους έχει ως εκτός λειτουργίας. Θα πιάνεις και στην πόλη λογικά αρκετούς, δε χρειάζεται να πας σε κορυφή.


Ευχαριστώ, πολυ ωραία η λίστα.

Στην Αθηνά απο το σπίτι πιάνω άνετα Πεντέλη και Υμηττό. 
Όταν πάω στο βουνό/επαρχία με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο.

----------


## kourampies

> Ευχαριστώ, πολυ ωραία η λίστα.
> 
> Στην Αθηνά απο το σπίτι πιάνω άνετα Πεντέλη και Υμηττό. 
> Όταν πάω στο βουνό/επαρχία με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο.


Δυστυχώς δεν θα βρεις πολλά πράγματα σε βουνό και επαρχία. Και εγώ ακριβώς αυτή τη πρόθεση είχα όταν ξεκίνησα, αλλά ούτε όλες οι κορυφές είναι σε απόσταση που πιάνουν κάτι, ούτε υπάρχει δραστηριότητα. Ωστόσο καλό είναι να είσαι προετοιμασμένος, ποτέ δε ξέρεις.

----------


## sv2evs

> Εδωσα εξετασεις τον Δεκεμβρη και προχθες πηρα το διακριτικο μου !  
> Ακουω με ενα yaesu FT-65, δεν εχω μιλησει ακομα.
> Στο εισαγωγικο εδωσα, δηλαδη SY1.
> Στην επομενη πεζοπορια/κορυφη θα δω εαν δουλευει και στην πραξη.
> 
> Καποια αξιοπιστη λιστα με τους αναμεταδωτες πως μπορω να βρω ;
> Το λεω γιατι, κυκλοφορουν διαφορες λιστες αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι ενημερωμενες.


Καλώς ήρθες, σιδεροκέφαλος...
Προσπαθούν να έχουν ενημερωμένη λίστα στο http://repeaterbook.com/

----------


## gpolic

Ευχαριστώ παίδες..

Περίμενα ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια δραστηριότητα, κρίμα.
Φεύγω για τριήμερο οπότε θα γινει ενα τεστακι :-)  και βλέπουμε

----------


## sv2evs

Αν βγεις σε αναμεταδότες, όλο και κάποιους θα ακούσεις...73 και καλές δοκιμές.

----------


## kourampies

> Ευχαριστώ παίδες..
> 
> Περίμενα ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια δραστηριότητα, κρίμα.
> Φεύγω για τριήμερο οπότε θα γινει ενα τεστακι :-)  και βλέπουμε


Τι περιοχή πήγες;

----------


## Koala_

> https://www.irepeaters.com/
> 
> Η καλύτερη προσπάθεια. Αρκετούς αδειοδοτημένους που δε λειτουργούν τους έχει ως εκτός λειτουργίας. Θα πιάνεις και στην πόλη λογικά αρκετούς, δε χρειάζεται να πας σε κορυφή.


Πραγματικά η καλύτερη προσπάθεια, παλιότερα γνωστό σαν https://repeater.sv2agw.com/

----------


## gpolic

> Τι περιοχή πήγες;


Στο Πηλιο. Βασικα δοκιμασα μονο στα VHF

Επιασα τον R5 του Πηλιου, νομιζω οτι ειχε καποια προβληματα, αλλα ακουγα.
Το R7B Αταλαντη δεν νομιζω οτι λειτουργει, δεν τον ανοιξα.
Απο τις ανατολικες παραλιες επιασα πολυ καθαρα Χορτιατη R6, και ειχε κοσμο που μιλαγε.
Ανοιξα κ ενα αλλο, μαλλον στο Μουζακι (ειναι σημειωμενο ως R3) αλλα εκει δεν μιλαγε κανενας

----------


## gravis

Πότε δεν ήμουν λάτρης των αναμεταδοτών, ένα ασταμάτητο κουτσομπολιό, σαν τα βραχέα δεν εχει.

----------


## sv2evs

> Στο Πηλιο. Βασικα δοκιμασα μονο στα VHF
> 
> Επιασα τον R5 του Πηλιου, νομιζω οτι ειχε καποια προβληματα, αλλα ακουγα.
> Το R7B Αταλαντη δεν νομιζω οτι λειτουργει, δεν τον ανοιξα.
> Απο τις ανατολικες παραλιες επιασα πολυ καθαρα Χορτιατη R6, και ειχε κοσμο που μιλαγε.
> Ανοιξα κ ενα αλλο, μαλλον στο Μουζακι (ειναι σημειωμενο ως R3) αλλα εκει δεν μιλαγε κανενας


Στην περιοχή του Πηλίου υπάρχει ένα ακόμα repeater στο 439.400 το οποίο όμως από ότι βλέπω τώρα δεν ανοίγει.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Σε δοκιμή εκπομπής βραχέων, στο antenna tuner κουνιέται μόνο η βελόνα της προωθούμενης ισχύος και η βελόνα των στάσιμων παραμένει συνεχώς ακίνητη. Λογικά έχει πρόβλημα το στασιμόμετρο της γέφυρας στο antenna tuner και οχι η κεραία.

----------


## sv2evs

> Σε δοκιμή εκπομπής βραχέων, στο antenna tuner κουνιέται μόνο η βελόνα της προωθούμενης ισχύος και η βελόνα των στάσιμων παραμένει συνεχώς ακίνητη. Λογικά έχει πρόβλημα το στασιμόμετρο της γέφυρας στο antenna tuner και οχι η κεραία.


Αν έχεις πατήσει το tune ή αν έχεις συντονίσει χειροκίνητα...προφανώς και δεν θα κουνιέται.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ούτε tune έχω πατήσει ούτε έχω συντονίσει χειροκίνητα, το antenna tuner το αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο, μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## sv2evs

> Ούτε tune έχω πατήσει ούτε έχω συντονίσει χειροκίνητα, το antenna tuner το αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένο, μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.


τότε το καλύτερο είναι να το δοκιμάσεις και σε άλλη κεραία πριν το κοιτάξεις για επισκευή.

----------


## lightspot21

Γεια σας,

Κατ' αρχήν ελπίζω να γράφω στο σωστό thread, αν όχι, παρακαλώ τους διαχειριστές να μετακινήσουν το ποστ.

Τώρα τελευταία άρχισα να ψάχνομαι για το αντικείμενο και με ενδιαφέρει να δώσω για άδεια (Κατηγορίας 1) όταν ανακοινωθούν εξετάσεις. Έχω όμως ορισμένες απορίες, που μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω απαντήσει:

1) Έχετε μήπως κάποιο βιβλίο (ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) να προτείνετε για μελέτη (και για κώδικα Μορς, δείτε το 3); Ό,τι υλικό βρήκα αφορούσε Αμερική και τις κλάσεις που υπάρχουν εκεί (Technician, Amateur Extra, General). Σε ποια αμερικάνικη κλάση αντιστοιχεί η δικιά μας Κατηγορία 1, αν δε μπορώ να βρω κατάλληλο υλικό;

2) Πού θα απευθυνθώ για να δηλώσω για εξετάσεις και πόσο κοστίζουν; Βρήκα ένα τηλέφωνο για τη Θεσσαλονίκη όπου μένω, αλλά κάτι άκουσα πως ανάλογα με την περιοχή της πόλης αλλάζει και η διεύθυνση που είναι υπεύθυνη. Ισχύει;

3) Τελικά χρειάζεται να μάθω κώδικα Μορς ή όχι για άδεια Κατηγορίας 1; Δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, απλά στη σελίδα του ΥΜΕ τον αναφέρει στην ύλη εξετάσεων ενώ γενικά λένε πως δεν απαιτείται τώρα λόγω αλλαγών στη διεθνή νομοθεσία. Τι ισχύει τελικά;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## kourampies

Δεν χρειάζεται μορς, και το κόστος είναι 2 παράβολα των 26 ευρώ, ένα για το πτυχίο και ένα για την άδεια. Αρμόδιο είναι το μηχανολογικό της περιοχής σου.

----------


## sv2evs

Βιβλίο βρίσκεις σε κατά τόπους συλλόγους. Αν είσαι θεσσαλονίκη, υπάρχουν 3-4 ακόμα που και έχουν βιβλία και κάνουν μαθήματα (τουλάχιστον οι 2 που ξέρω).

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εξετάσεις δίνεις στην περιφέρεια που ανήκεις, στην ίδια περιφέρεια υποβάλλεις δικαιολογητικά και παράβολα, δεν γνωρίζω αν η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ενιαία περιφέρεια ή χωρίζεται, εγώ π.χ στην Αθήνα το 14 έδωσα στην περιφέρεια κεντρικού τομέα Αθηνών.

----------


## sv2evs

> Εξετάσεις δίνεις στην περιφέρεια που ανήκεις, στην ίδια περιφέρεια υποβάλλεις δικαιολογητικά και παράβολα, δεν γνωρίζω αν η Θεσσαλονίκη είναι ενιαία περιφέρεια ή χωρίζεται, εγώ π.χ στην Αθήνα το 14 έδωσα στην περιφέρεια κεντρικού τομέα Αθηνών.


Χωρίζεται σε ανατολική και δυτική.

----------


## lightspot21

Καλώς, θα το ψάξω και μόνος μου, ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους απάντησαν. Μια τελευταία ερώτηση: στη Θεσσαλονίκη ποιοι σύλλογοι δραστηριοποιούνται;

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλώς, θα το ψάξω και μόνος μου, ευχαριστώ πολύ όσους απάντησαν. Μια τελευταία ερώτηση: στη Θεσσαλονίκη ποιοι σύλλογοι δραστηριοποιούνται;


ΕΡΒΕ
TARG
οι υπόλοιποι δεν νομίζω ότι κάνουν κάτι σε δραστηριότητες.

υ.γ σε αυτούς τους 2 μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις και μαθήματα για τις εξετάσεις.

----------


## eyw

Επισκευή YAESU-FT1000-D, κολλημένος ρελές στο antenna filters board.
Ο τύπος έχει και όργανα και σχέδια, μπράβο του.
Να δω τι θα έκανε αν είχε ψοφήσει κάνας προσέσορας, ASIC κλπ, ωραίος τύπος πάντως,  :Clap:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Το συγκεκριμένο το βίντεο το χάζευα πριν κάτι μήνες. 

Μακάρι να είχα τις γνώσεις αυτών των ανθρώπων που επισκευάζουν τα μηχανήματα.

----------


## eyw

Για το συγκεκριμένο χρειάζονται πολύ λίγες, η δίοδος PIN είναι περίπου ποτενσιόμετρο (attenuator) ή διακόπτης, ελέγχεται από τάση.
Το διδακτικό στην ιστορία είναι ο τρόπος ππου σκέφτεται και κάνει την διάγνωση σε 3 βήματα με 3-4 δοκιμές και τα εξηγεί κιόλας.

Αυτούς τους μηχανικούς ρελέδες ποτέ δεν τους χώνεψα αλλά θα μου πεις ότι υπάρχουν ρελέδες και ρελέδες, μπορεί ο κολλημένος να ήταν κινεζιά, το κόστος πάντα μετράει.
Επίσης το FT-1000 έκανε/κάνει ένα σκασμό λεφτά, περίμενα καλύτερη ποιότητα κατασκευής και όχι μακαρονάδα με καλώδια. Ευτυχώς στο PCB με τα φίλτρα που ήταν ο ρελές όλα ήταν με κοννέκτορες και χρειάστηκε να ξεκολλήσει μόνον τον κινεζορελέ.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ: οι συμπαθέστατοι και ικανότατοι και εργατικότατοι αεκίνητοι κινέζοι φτιάχνουν ότι τους πεις, αν τους πεις skatά τότε φτιάχνουν skatά, αν τους πεις διαμάντια τότε φτιάχνουν διαμάντια. Μαντέψτε τι τους ζητάν οι περισσότεροι.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ είχα πάει ένα antenna tuner για έλεγχο, περιμένω να με ειδοποιήσουν από το service, θέλει αλλαγή ενός κονέκτορα και κάτι έπαθε ο ένας δείκτης από το οργανάκι, ίσως κάηκε η δίοδος.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τελικά μου είπαν οτι το tuner είναι ασύμφορο να επισκευαστεί οικονομικά.....  σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει να το πουλήσω σε χαμηλή τιμή σε κανέναν που θέλει να το φτιάξει.

----------


## sv2evs

> Τελικά μου είπαν οτι το tuner είναι ασύμφορο να επισκευαστεί οικονομικά.....  σκέφτομαι αν αξίζει να το πουλήσω σε χαμηλή τιμή σε κανέναν που θέλει να το φτιάξει.


Μια δοκιμή θα σε πείσει...εξαρτάται και το κόστος επισκευής φυσικά.

----------


## dslfan

καλησπερα, υπαρχει καποιος που να ασχολειται με τους 400-440 Mhz? θελω να κανω καποιες δοκιμες μιας και τωρα μπαινω σε αυτο το χωρο ειμαι καπως ασχετος.
Ειμαι κεντρο Αθηνας αν παιζει ρολο.

Ευχαριστω
73

----------


## sv2evs

> καλησπερα, υπαρχει καποιος που να ασχολειται με τους 400-440 Mhz? θελω να κανω καποιες δοκιμες μιας και τωρα μπαινω σε αυτο το χωρο ειμαι καπως ασχετος.
> Ειμαι κεντρο Αθηνας αν παιζει ρολο.
> 
> Ευχαριστω
> 73


Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, τι εννοείς όμως 400-440mhz ; Η Ζώνη που επιτρέπεται είναι 430-440mhz για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> καλησπερα, υπαρχει καποιος που να ασχολειται με τους 400-440 Mhz? θελω να κανω καποιες δοκιμες μιας και τωρα μπαινω σε αυτο το χωρο ειμαι καπως ασχετος.
> Ειμαι κεντρο Αθηνας αν παιζει ρολο.
> 
> Ευχαριστω
> 73


Μένω κέντρο Αθήνας, βέβαια δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα μηχάνημα για vhf.uhf, προσανατολίζομαι να ασχοληθώ με τα βραχέα. 

Όπως προαναφέρθηκε, οι σωστές αματερικές μπάντες που σχετίζονται με την δραστηριότητά μας στα uhf είναι τα 430-440 και οχι 400-440.

----------


## dslfan

> Είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, τι εννοείς όμως 400-440mhz ; Η Ζώνη που επιτρέπεται είναι 430-440mhz για τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες.


μιλαω για τη  μπαντα και συγκεκριμενα εκει που ειναι  που τα  repeaters.

συγμεκριμενα αυτο SW1N Repeater - 439.300/431.700Mhz

----------


## sv2evs

> μιλαω για τη  μπαντα και συγκεκριμενα εκει που ειναι  που τα  repeaters.
> 
> συγμεκριμενα αυτο SW1N Repeater - 439.300/431.700Mhz


Τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά repeater είναι 430-440 και όχι πάνω ή κάτω από αυτή την ζώνη συχνοτήτων.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Θέλω γνώμες για γέφυρες στάσιμων. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε Diamond SX20 c και Daiwa CN901HP. Ο πομποδέκτης εκπέμπει μέγιστο στα 100W στα βραχέα.

Απ' την μια η Diamond κοστίζει γύρω στο 70-80αρι αλλά διαβάζω στο eham.net για χαμηλές κριτικές, κάπου 2.5-3 στα 5 την βαθμολογού και αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις μήπως δεν είναι καλή. Απ' την άλλη η δεύτερη είναι κορυφαία μάρκα με άριστες κριτικές, δεν θα έχει λογικά καθόλου προβλήματα αλλά έχει την υπερδιπλάσια τιμή.

----------


## sv2evs

Αρκετοί συνάδελφοι έχουν την SX-200...δες και αυτή.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Φαίνεται καλή επιλογή.

----------


## atrias

θα σου πρότεινα cross-needle γέφυρα για να βλέπεις PWR και SWR ταυτόχρονα κι επίσης γιατί οι άλλες θέλουν calibration κάθε φορά που αλλάζεις ρύθμιση.
προσωπικά πέρσι τέτοιο καιρό που έψαχνα για γέφυρα κατέληξα και πήρα την maas rx-600
https://www.maas-elektronik.com/MAAS...R-Meter.2.html
(υπάρχει η ίδια και με αυτοκόλλητα από άλλη εταιρία αν θυμάμαι καλά)

επίσης μου είχε αρέσει τότε πολύ και μια ψηφιακή που κυκλοφορεί (με αυτοκόλλητα διάφορων εταιριών πάνω) αλλά δεν την προτίμησα γιατί αν μια βελόνα μετακινείται γύρω από ένα σημείο μπορείς να καταλάβεις το νούμερο που δείχνει, ενώ σε ψηφιακή ένδειξη (και χωρίς λειτουργία AVG, γιατί η συγκεκριμένη δεν έχει) αν βλέπεις νούμερα να αναβοσβήνουν δε καταλαβαίνεις απολύτως τίποτα  :Smile:

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έχει και για uhf/vhf! Καλή περίπτωση, αν θες πες μου εδώ ή σε προσωπικό μήνυμα από πιο μαγαζί την έκανες παραγγελία, με ένα ψάξιμο βρίσκω μόνο ένα μαγαζί στην Ελλάδα στο οποίο δεν είναι διαθέσιμη.

----------


## atrias

προσωπικά πήγα στον Καράογλου στη Θεσσαλονίκη (γιατί εκεί βρίσκομαι) και του ζήτησα να μου την φέρει  :Smile: 
νομίζω όμως μπορείς να την βρεις και ebay

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τελικά χωρίς πολλά πολλά, αγόρασα μια daiwa cn901 HP για να έχω όσο το δυνατόν υψηλότερη αξιοπιστία. 

Τώρα να δω αν θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω με κανέναν στα βραχέα. Ακούω συνεχώς από τις συχνότητες ειδικά στα 40μ και τα 20μ να μιλάνε συνεχώ; Ρώσσοι ή κάποιοι από τα βαλκάνια, έλληνες με το σταγονόμετρο και η συνομιλία με δυσκολία και παράσιτα.....

----------


## kourampies

> Τελικά χωρίς πολλά πολλά, αγόρασα μια daiwa cn901 HP για να έχω όσο το δυνατόν υψηλότερη αξιοπιστία. 
> 
> Τώρα να δω αν θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω με κανέναν στα βραχέα. Ακούω συνεχώς από τις συχνότητες ειδικά στα 40μ και τα 20μ να μιλάνε συνεχώ; Ρώσσοι ή κάποιοι από τα βαλκάνια, έλληνες με το σταγονόμετρο και η συνομιλία με δυσκολία και παράσιτα.....


Γενικά χωρίς να έχω κάποια εμπειρία δε βλέπω το appeal των βραχέων. Ακριβότερα μηχανήματα, μεγάλες κεραίες, και η περισσότερη χρήση είναι dx που με προσπαθείς να καταγράψεις απλά τα διακριτικά σαν κυνηγημένος.

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η διάδοση, το αν το χόμπι παρακμάζει γενικότερα η κάτι άλλο, αλλά συνομιλίες ελληνικές σε αποστάσεις ας πούμε απλά λίγο μεγαλύτερες από αυτές των VU πάρα πολύ σπάνια βλέπω να γίνονται.

----------


## sv2evs

Γενικά τα 'ελληνικά καφενεία' είναι σε συγκεκριμένες συχνότητες στα 40 και στα 80m...για επαφές, ότι καλύτερο έχεις για κεραία είναι ότι το πιο σωστό που μπορείς να κάνεις, ανεξάρτητα από τον πομποδέκτη που παίζει επίσης σημαντικό ρόλο στην λήψη/εκπομπή. Δοκίμασε να συγκρίνεις την κεραία σου με κάποια websdr κυρίως ελληνικά για να δεις τι ακούς και τι όχι.

@kourampies στα βραχέα υπάρχει πολύ κόσμος, ειδικά σε contest...και όταν 'βγαίνουν' κάποια dx-peditions. Σε καθημερινή βάση όμως γίνονται ΠΟΛΛΕΣ επαφες ανάλογα την ώρα και κυρίως την διάδοση που υπάρχει. Υπόψη ότι είμαστε στο ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ σημείο του ηλιακού κύκλου, βελτίωση από το 2020 και μετά προς τα πάνω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τελικά χωρίς πολλά πολλά, αγόρασα μια daiwa cn901 HP για να έχω όσο το δυνατόν υψηλότερη αξιοπιστία. 
> 
> Τώρα να δω αν θα καταφέρω να μιλήσω με κανέναν στα βραχέα. Ακούω συνεχώς από τις συχνότητες ειδικά στα 40μ και τα 20μ να μιλάνε συνεχώ; Ρώσσοι ή κάποιοι από τα βαλκάνια, έλληνες με το σταγονόμετρο και η συνομιλία με δυσκολία και παράσιτα.....


Ελπίζω να έχει το μηχάνημα σου κάποια φίλτρα και να τα έχεις σωστά ρυθμισμένα για να ακούς όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα. Επίσης σημαντικό θα ήταν αν μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και με ένα sound card interface τα ψηφιακά modes RTTY,PSK,FT8.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Γενικώς δύσκολα βγάζω άκρη με την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ απ' τον πομποδέκτη, η γέφυρα στάσιμων που πήρα λέει διαφορετική τιμή ισχύος αρκετές φορές σε σχέση με την βελόνα από το tuner. Ένα άλλο θέμα είναι οτι κάτι συμβαίνει με τις κλίμακες μέτρησης στην γέφυρα της DAIWA, π.χ ρυθμίζω να εκπέμψω με 10W και έχω πατημένο το κουμπί για την κλίμακα 0-20w που σημαίνει οτι κάθε γραμή είναι 1W σύμφωνα με τις ενδείξεις και τις οδηγίες, απ' οτι βλέπω στην πράξη όμως πρέπει να το έχουνε ρυθμίσει να είναι 0.1W γιατί η βελόνα της γέφυρας δεν πάει στα 10W αλλά στο 1W.

Προσπαθώ να ρυθμίσω το tuner σε κάθε μπάντα για να έχω λιγότερα στάσιμα, αρκετές φορές όσο μειώνονται τα στάσιμα μειώνεται και η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς, επίσης η κεραία μου καλύπτει από τα 80m ως τα 10m, φαίνεται οτι μπορώ να συντονίσω εύκολα με την κλασσική μεθοδολογία που διάβασα στις ακραίες μπάντες π.χ 3.7mhz ή 28mhz, όταν παω στις ενδιάμεσες μεταξύ αυτών π.χ 7MHz, 14MHz, 21 κοκ, τα όργανα δεν δείχνουν τίποτα, σχεδόν μηδενική εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ και καθόλου στάσιμα.....  

Ο συντονισμός γίνεται πάντα σε RTTY mode, στα ΑΜ βγαίνει χαμηλότερη ισχύς, στα ssb δεν βλέπω σχεδόν τίποτα.

Μια συχνότητα που θα ακούσετε συνεχώς συζητήσεις ελλήνων είναι στα 3.770mhz. Δοκίμασα να μιλήσω αλλα΄δεν μου απαντάει κανένας.

----------


## sv2evs

Το σετάρισμα του tuner είναι μερικές φορές δύσκολη υπόθεση..θα χρειαστεί λίγος χρόνος για να το 'εμπεδώσεις'.
Προσπάθησε να συντονίζεις με την λιγότερη δυνατή ισχύ και μετά να ανεβάζεις και να αλλάζεις τις επιλογές.

Αυτό με την εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ το παθαίνω και εγώ, το βασικότερο είναι να μπορείς να πετύχεις τα 50 ομ αντίσταση ή τουλάχιστον να βλέπει αυτό το μηχάνημα. εκεί θα έχεις την μέγιστη ισχύ εξόδου. Καλό θα ήταν επίσης να συντονίζεις και να βλέπεις τι εκπέμπεις με ένα κλειδί cw πατώντας παύλες.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Το κακό είναι οτι δύσκολα μπορείς να πετύχεις συντονισμό με μηδενικά στάσιμα και ισχύ κοντά σε αυτή που εκπέμπεις, με την περιστροφή των κομβίων στο tuner αλλάζει τόσο η εκπεμπόμενη όσο και τα στάσιμα, οπότε κοιτάς για βέλτιστη λύση.....

Αύριο θα αγοράσω ένα ραδιοφωνάκι βραχέων, θα δω αν ακούγομαι σε ορισμένες μπάντες των βραχέων με ΑΜ διαμόρφωση. Δοκίμασα να δω αν ακούγεται μέσω websdr από τον σταθμό κάποιου ραδιοερασιτέχνη στην Αθήνα, αλλά δεν ακούγεται τίποτα όταν εκπέμπω....

----------


## sv2evs

websdr δοκίμασε και άλλα...και επίσης δοκίμασε να πατήσεις FM ή όπως προανέφερα στα cw.

----------


## Basilhs23_

FM δεν έχει ο πομποδέκτης μου (ICOM 718), στα cw δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα, εκτός αν χρειάζομαι ειδικό μικρόφωνο για να μιλήσω εκεί.

Τώρα κάτι που έγινε πριν λίγο και με έχει αγχώσει πολύ είναι οτι παρουσιάστηκε ένα πρόβλημα στον πομποδέκτη μου και δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω, είχα βάλει κατά λάθος τον ήχο από το ηχείο στο τέρμα και πάτησα ένα κουμπί το οποίο αλλάζει τα φίλτρα IF- narrow κτλ, ξαφνικά σταμάτησε ο ήχος από το ηχείο σαν να μην υπάρχει καθόλου λήψη, ούτε καν παράσιτα ενώ η ένδειξη από το ντεσιμπελόμετρο της οθόνης κόλλησε στο τέρμα. Τι κι αν πείραξα πλήκτρα τι κι αν έλεγξα επιλογές τι κι αν έκλεισα και ξαναάνοιξα το μηχάνημα, έκανα και ένα cpu reset στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις. Το πρόβλημα δεν διορθώθηκε.......

Edit: Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sv2evs

Για να πατήσεις στα cw χρειάζεσαι κάποιο 'κλειδί' για morse.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Προς το παρόν δοκίμασα να εκπέμψω στα ΑΜ με ανοιχτό το ραδιοφωνάκι στα βραχέα, ακούγομαι μια χαρά. Οπότε το συμπέρασμα γιατί δεν ακούγομαι σε κάτι άλλους ραδιοερασιτεχνικούς σταθμούς που έχουν και websrd και παρατηρούσα τι καταγράφεται, είναι θέμα στησίματος κεραίας, πρέπει να στηθεί καλύτερα η κεραία για να αυξηθεί η εμβέλεια.

----------


## sv2evs

Η κεραία είναι το Α και το Ω όπως πιθανόν ξέρεις ή έχω ξαναγράψει. Ακόμα και το προς τα που 'κοιτάει' η κεραία αλλάζει αμέσως τον λοβό της με αποτέλεσμα αλλού να ακούγεσαι καλά και αλλού ίσως και καθόλου. Αλλάζεις λοιπόν τοποθεσία ή κατεύθυνση στην κεραία σου και ξαναδοκιμάζεις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Η κεραία που έχω είναι μια hi end fed γύρω στα 20μέτρα. Δεν μπορώ να την τοποθετήσω τεντωμένη στην ταράτσα, τώρα θα κοιτάξω αν μπορέσω να την βάλω σε ένα στυλ σαν το inverted v πάνω απ' την σκεπή του δώματος, έχω ένα μακρύ καλάμι ψαρέματος του πατέρα μου, θα προσπαθήσω να το χρησιμοποιήσω γιατί δεν είναι εύκολο χωρίς αυτό.

----------


## sv2evs

Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς...κάνε τις δοκιμές σου και να θυμάσαι ότι έχεις και 'παρεμβολές' από οτιδήποτε μεταλλικό υπάρχει γύρω από την κεραία στο σύνολο.Έχω μεταλλική σκεπή στο σπίτι και η κατευθυνόμενη υπολειτουργεί...

----------


## zeronero

Προς διευκρίνιση των "παρεμβολών": οτιδήποτε μεταλλικό, και όσο εγγύτερα στην κεραία τόσο περισσότερο, λειτουργεί ως στοιχείο αυτής (παθητικό) και αλλάζει το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας της, με αποτέλεσμα πχ. το μέγιστο του κύριου λοβού να μην εμφανίζεται εκεί που θα έπρεπε, να εμφανίζονται πλευρικοί λοβοί κτλ. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις πχ. αν σε μία κατευθυντική κεραία θα λειτουργήσει ως κατευθυντήρας, ως ανακλαστήρας...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Η δική μου σκεπή δεν πρέπει να έχει μέταλλο, μόνο κάτι συρματόσχοινα για άπλωμα ρούχων υπάρχουν στην ταράτσα. Έχω διαπιστώσει και κάτι άλλο, όταν ακουμπάω το χέρι μου επάνω στον πομποδέκτη ή στο βύσμα εξόδου ή επάνω στο antenna tuner, αυξάνονται τα db του σήματος λήψης RX. 

Ένα άλλο θέμα τώρα, θέλω να δω τι σύνθετη αντίσταση έχει η κεραία μου με ένα πολύμετρο, μπορώ να μετρήσω από την γραμμή τροφοδοσία με το ομοαξοονικό ή πρέπει να μετρήσω από αλλού;

----------


## zeronero

Σύνθετη αντίσταση με πολύμετρο δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις. Η αντίσταση εισόδου μιας κεραίας δεν είναι μια τυπική αντίσταση (ωμικές απώλειες αγωγού).
Την πληροφορία προσαρμογής που θέλεις θα την πάρεις από το vswr. Αυτό, με τον σχετικό τύπο, μπορεί να σου δώσει τον συντελεστή ανάκλασης αλλά μόνο ως προς το μέτρο. Χρειάζεσαι όμως και την πληροφορία της φάσης για τον υπολογισμό της σύνθετης αντίστασης. Για κάτι τέτοιο όμως χρειάζεται network analyzer.

Από εκεί και πέρα να ξέρεις πως η αντίσταση εισόδου κινείται πάνω σε έναν σταθερό κύκλο στο χάρτη Smith οπότε μετρώντας σε διαφορετικά σημεία πάνω στη γραμμή μεταφοράς θα παίρνεις διαφορετική αντίσταση εισόδου και μόνο μετρώντας σε απόσταση λ/2 (ή πολλαπλάσιο) από το σημείο που σε ενδιαφέρει μπορείς να πάρεις την ίδια αντίσταση εισόδου. Άρα, για να μετρήσεις, με όποιον τρόπο, την αντίσταση εισόδου της κεραίας ή θα μετρήσεις στα άκρα της ή σε απόσταση nλ/2 από τους ακροδέκτες της στη συχνότητα που σε ενδιαφέρει. Αν, τέλος, η κεραία είναι προσαρμοσμένη για μηδενικό ανακλώμενο σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο θα πάρεις την ίδια μέτρηση.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Μάλιστα.

Έκανα κάποιες δοκιμές πριν λίγο, άλλαξα θέση σε δύο καλώδια και πιο συγκεκριμένα, το καλώδιο που ήταν μεταξύ Π/Δ - γέφυρας το έβαλα μεταξύ γέφυρας - antenna tuner, ενώ αυτό που ήταν μεταξύ γέφυρας - antenna tuner το έβαλα μεταξύ Π/Δ - γέφυρας, τα καλώδια είναι 30 εκ σε μήκος περίπου και προσπάθησα να μετρήσω με πολύμετρο την αντίσταση του αγωγού μαζί με τους κονέκτορες, μου έβγαζε 0.5 -0.7Ω. 

Αυτό βέβαια που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι με αυτή την αλλαγή στην θέση των καλωδίων έγιναν δύο πράγματα, αυξήθηκαν τα db του σήματος λήψης, ενώ όταν δοκιμάζω να εκπέμψω βλέπω μεγαλύτερη ισχύ εξόδου αλλά και στάσιμα κύματα, τα στάσιμα αδυνατώ να τα ρυθμίσω και να τα μειώσω σε κάποια χαμηλή τιμή, τα καταφέρνω μόνο στους 21mhz, στις χαμηλότερες μπάντες είναι επίφοβο να εκπέμψω λόγψ υψηλών στάσιμων, τα στάσιμα είναι αρκετά ήση με ισχύ 1W (αν και σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του κατασκευαστή η γέφυρα ςτης daiwa ενεργοποιείται και μετράει με ισχύ από 5W και πάνω).

----------


## sv2evs

ακόμα και το μήκος των καλωδίων αυτών μεταξύ γέφυρας μηχανήματος παίζει ρόλο έχε υπόψη...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ισχύει δηλαδή ο κανόνας οτι όσο μικρή η απόσταση μεταξύ των μηχανημάτων τόσο λιγότερες οι απώλειες ή δημιουργούνται άλλου είδους προβλήματα? 

Τα καλώδια αυτά μεταξύ πομποδέκτη - γέφυρας και γέφυρας - atu έχουν μήκος 20 - 30 εκατοστά. Μήπως να δοκιμάσω να φτιάξω ένα άλλο 50 εκ. π.χ να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί στα στάσιμα και την προωθούμενη ισχύ.

----------


## sv2evs

Αυτό ακριβώς να κάνεις, χρειάζεται να δεις με τι μήκος γέφυρας/καλωδίου έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Έφτιαξα ένα νέο καλώδιο λίγο μεγαλύτερο, αφαίρεσα τους κονέκτορες απ' το παλιό, διαπίστωσα οτι ο ένας κονέκτορος είχε πρόβλημα και σε αυτό οφειλόταν το γεγονός οτι με το κούνημα της συσκευής και του καλωδίου έχανα ντεσιμπελ στο σήμα λήψης, έβαλα έναν άλλο χρησιμοποιημένο κονέκτορα και βελτίωσα το σήμα λήψης. Όσον αφορά την εκπομπή, παραμένουν τα υψηλά στάσιμα εκτός στις μπάντες προς το τέλος των βραχέων. Το μόνο που μένει είναι να κοιτάξω την θέση της κεραίας, ακόμα δεν την πείραξα για να βελτιώσω την θέση της.

----------


## sv2evs

Μόλις αλλάξεις θέση θα δεις και αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά της...Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και το ύψος που είναι η κεραία. Άλλη συμπεριφορά στα 3m και άλλη στα 6-7...όλα παίζουν ρόλο. Δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Κάτι ανησυχητικό που διαπίστωσα, όταν βάζω τον πομποδέκτη μου πάνω από τα 25W AM (φτάνει μέχρι 35W) ή και 80-100W στα RTTY, το τροφοδοτικό δεν αντέχει και παρουσιάζεται απότομη πτώση τάσης με αποτέλεσμα να σβήνει ο πομποδέκτης για μισό δευτερόλεπτο, βλέπω και τον δείκτη της τάσης στο τροφοδοτικό που πέφτει ακαραιαία αν ξεπεράσω ένα όριο ισχύος. Ο πομποδέκτης βγάζει μέγιστο ρεύμα 20A ενώ το τροφοδοτικό αντέχει 40Α.......  άντε να βγάλω άκρη να βρω τι συμβαίνει τώρα, φαίνεται να μην αντέχει όταν ρυθμίζω τον πομποδέκτη λίγο πριν το μέγιστο της ισχύος εκπομπής. Στην μπάντα των 28mhz τα στάσιμα είναι ελάχιστα οπότε έχω περιθώριο να δοκιμάσω την ισχύ μέχρι το τέρμα.

----------


## sv2evs

έχεις rf μέσα στο shack οπως και εγώ...το ίδιο συμβαίνει μερικές φορές και στο δικό μου shack. Κάνε έλεγχο στα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας, βάλε ακροδέκτες στα καλώδια όπου δεν έχεις και μην έχεις 'κουλούρα' τα καλώδια αλλά απλωμένο όλο...αυτά για αρχικό έλεγχο.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας που έχω, έχει ένα βύσμα απ' την μεριά του πομποδέκτη, απ' την μεριά του τροφοδοτικού καταλήγει σε χάλκινο αγωγό όπου τον περιέστρεψα με το χέρι γύρω από τους ακροδέκτες του τροφοδοτικού. Το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας δεν είναι σε κουλούρα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια πάντως, αν δεν υπήρχε το διαδίκτυο να παίρνω και να μαζεύω πληροφορίες θα είχα μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.

Edit: Τώρα είδα το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας, ήταν μαζεμένο σαν κουλούρα, το ξέμπλεξα και το άπλωσα, δοκίμασα εκπομπή σε υψηλή ισχύ κοντά στο μέγιστο στα ΑΜ αλλά πάλι υπάρχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## sv2evs

Για αυτό είμαστε εδώ, για αυτό δημιουργήθηκε το νήμα σε αυτό το φόρουμ: Επιμένω, δοκιμές σε cw mode...βρες ένα απλό κλειδί για μορς...επίσης πάρε και βάλε ακροδέκτες στο καλώδιο σου, πίστεψε με θα δεις διαφορά...κάνε έλεγχο στις ασφάλειες σου και καλού κακού άλλαξε τες με πιο ποιοτικές...υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις διαφορά μόνο από αυτό.

----------


## badweed

ειχα βρει ενα πολυ αναλυτικο βιντεο για την πολικοτητα των πυκνωτων του εναλασωμενου ρευματος και την λαθος αντιστροφη εγκατασταση τους που μπορει να προκαλει παρασιτα  φυσημα σε πομποδεκτες .



*Spoiler:*




			μπορει να φανει χρησιμο σε καποιον

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Για αυτό είμαστε εδώ, για αυτό δημιουργήθηκε το νήμα σε αυτό το φόρουμ: Επιμένω, δοκιμές σε cw mode...βρες ένα απλό κλειδί για μορς...επίσης πάρε και βάλε ακροδέκτες στο καλώδιο σου, πίστεψε με θα δεις διαφορά...κάνε έλεγχο στις ασφάλειες σου και καλού κακού άλλαξε τες με πιο ποιοτικές...υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχεις διαφορά μόνο από αυτό.


Θα κοιτάξω για κλειδί, μπορείς να μου πεις τι ακροδέκτες να βάλω και που θα βρω, πως τοποθετούνται γενικά στο καλώδιο. Να ψάξω για ακροδέκτες καλωδίου τροφοδοσίας 13.8V; Επίσης τι κλειδί morse να πάρω; Βλέπω κάποια που κοστίζουν 50ευρώ και κάποια μεταχειρισμένα με 7 ευρώ.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τελικά η απάντηση για τους ακροδέκτες δίνεται εδώ. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM04Fq1948k

----------


## sv2evs

Ίδιους έχω και εγώ στο μηχάνημα μου, το είχα το καλώδιο σκέτο και είχα απώλειες...αλλά μετά έβαλα αυτούς και είμαι 'μια χαρά' τώρα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Στο τροφοδοτικό που έχω, δεν μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν αυτά τα πλαστικά ώστε να εισέλθει ο ακροδέκτης στους πόλους του τροφοδοτικού. Ουσιαστικά ξεβιδώνουν μέχρι ένα σημείο και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, έβαλα πολύ δύναμη για να δω αν μπορώ να τα αφαιρέσω....

Έχω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylr1CB2Dym4

----------


## zeronero

> Στο τροφοδοτικό που έχω, δεν μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν αυτά τα πλαστικά ώστε να εισέλθει ο ακροδέκτης στους πόλους του τροφοδοτικού. Ουσιαστικά ξεβιδώνουν μέχρι ένα σημείο και δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο, έβαλα πολύ δύναμη για να δω αν μπορώ να τα αφαιρέσω....
> 
> Έχω αυτό το τροφοδοτικό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylr1CB2Dym4


Τέτοιο θες:

----------


## sv2evs

με πρόλαβε από από πάνω....σωστά.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ευχαριστώ! Θα ρωτήσω αν έχουνε στον φανό, θέλω να πάρω και δετήρες καλωδίων για την ταράτσα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Κατάφερα και ρύθμισα τον πομποδέκτη για να εκπέμψω στο CW, η ισχύς και τα στάσιμα που δείχνει η γέφυρα είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια με αυτά που δείχνει στο RTTY mode. Το ανησυχητικό για μένα είναι οτι η ισχύς δεν αγγίζει την τιμή που έχω ρυθμίσει τον πομποδέκτη μου και έχει αρκετή απόκλιση ακόμα και με χρήση του ενσωματωμένου dummy load. Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι σε μια μπάντα όταν έβαλα ισχύ τα 15-20W η γέφυρα μετράει 110-120W.....  δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το πρόβλημα το έχει ο πομποδέκτης ή η γέφυρα.

----------


## zeronero

> Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι οτι σε μια μπάντα όταν έβαλα ισχύ τα 15-20W η γέφυρα μετράει 110-120W.....  δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το πρόβλημα το έχει ο πομποδέκτης ή η γέφυρα.


Έλεγξε την προσαρμογή του πομπού σε αυτήν την ζώνη συχνοτήτων.
Γενικά, η μέση τιμή της ισχύος που μετράει η γέφυρα είναι σταθερή και εξαρτάται από το συντελεστή ανάκλασης στο φορτίο (κεραία). Προϋποθέτει όμως ότι υπάρχει πρσαρμογή της γεννήτριας/ πομπού ώστε να μην υπάρχουν ανακλώμενα εκεί.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μετρήσω με πολύμετρο την ισχύ του πομποδέκτη; Π.χ να προσαρμόσω τις ακίδες του πολυμέτρου ανάμεσα σε ένα κενό στους κονέκτορες και να μετρήσω τάση και ένταση διαδοχικά.

----------


## sv2evs

Μπορείς να δεις περίπου πόσα amper τραβάει ο πομποδέκτης και να υπολογίσεις στο περίπου...Θεωρητικά τα 100w αν θυμάμαι καλά χρειάζονται γύρω στα 16-18a.

Πρέπει να το γράφει και στο manual του μηχανήματος σου αυτό.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Από το αμπερόμετρο του τροφοδοτικού φαίνεται οτι ο πομποδέκτης τραβάει τα αμπέρ κανονικά σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες, όταν πλησιάζω προς το μέγιστο αγγίζει τα 20Α βέβαια δεν καταφέρνω διότι παρουσιάζεται απότομη πτώση τάσης και κλείνει το μηχάνημα στιγμιαία ενώ σε κάποιες φάσεις λίγο πριν τρεμοαπίζει η οθόνη, αυτό που με προβληματίζει βέβαια παραμένει η χαμηλότερη εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς σε σύγκριση με την ρυθμιζόμενο. Εχτές σύνδεσα το πολύμετρο στους κονέκτορες και δοκίμασα να μετρήσω για να δω ενδείξεις του πολυμέτρου και αν μπορώ να υπολογίσω την προωθούμενη ισχύ από από την τάση και την ένταση και επίσης να κάνω μια σύγκριση σε σχέση με τις ενδείξεις της γέφυρας, δεν έβγαλα καμιά απολύτως άκρη απ' τις τιμές οπότε άκυρο το εγχείρημα. 

Αναμένω όταν θα πάρω τους ακροδέκτες και θα ξανακάνω δοκιμές να δω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στις ενδείξεις της γέφυρας και στην μέγιστη ισχύ.

----------


## sv2evs

Μέγιστη ισχύ με το μηχάνημα σε FM διαμόρφωση πόση έχεις ; Δοκίμασε σε παραπάνω από 1 μπάντα...

----------


## Basilhs23_

Ο πομποδέκτης μου δεν έχει FM mode, είναι το ICOM 718, έχει AM, SSB, CW, RTTY. Στα RTTY και CW έχει ακριβώς την ίδια ισχύ και είναι η υψηλότερη. 

Να δοκιμάσω σε RTTY με dummy load ?

----------


## sv2evs

Δοκίμασε και εκεί ναι, αλλά και στα AM να πατήσεις, και εκεί θα δεις την ισχύ.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Στο ΑΜ δείχνει αλλά πρέπει να μιλάς μόνιμα ή να παρέχει μόνιμη πηγή θορύβου στο μικρόφωνο. Θα δοκιμάσω με dummy load και θα αναφέρω αποτελέσματα τόσο της γέφυρας όσο και των ενσωματωμένων οργάνων του πομποδέκτη.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Παραθέτω αποτελέσματα μετρήσεων. Στις συγκεκριμένες μπάντες κατάφερα και ρύθμισα το tuner για τα χαμηλότερα στάσιμα που ήταν δυνατόν, σε άλλες μπάντες είναι υψηλότερα οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα να έχω μεγάλο εύρος μετρήσεων για υψηλές τιμές ισχύος. Δεν έβαλα το tuner στο ενσωματωμένο τεχνητό φορτίο καθώς εκεί τα στάσιμα ήτανε υψηλότερα απ' οτι η χειροκίνητος συντονισμός. Στις μετρήσεις γράφω τις ενδείξεις από τα ενσωματωμένα όργανα του πομποδέκτη και μετά της γέφυρας στάσιμων τα οποία παρουσιάζουν αποκλίσεις.

Έβαλα και ακροδέκτες στο καλώδιο του τροφοδοτικού, δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα πτώσης τάσης σε υψηλή ισχύ επιμένει, διαπίστωσα το εξής, το τροφοδοτικό θερμένεται σχετικά γρήγορα, αφού θερμανθεί μειώνεται η δυνατότητα που έχει να δώσει ρεύμα σε υψηλές ισχείς, δηλαδή όταν φτάσω π.χ στα 80-85W αρχίζουν τα πρώτα προβλήματα πτώσης τάσης, μετά ακόμα και να μειώσω ισχύ πάλι παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα, πρέπει να πέσω σε τιμές 40-50W για να μην παρουσιαστεί, όταν τεθεί σε λειτουργία ο ανεμιστήρας βελτιώνεται ελάχιστα η κατάσταση, όταν το κλείσω και κρυώσει μετά επαναλαμβάνεται το ίδιο πρόβλημα, καταφέρνω να εκπέμψω μέχρι 80-90W για ελάχιστο χρόνο 2-3 φορές και μετά πάλι πτώση τάσης. Απ' οτι έχω καταλάβει μάλλον υπάρχει θέμα θερμοκρασίας, πιθανόν τοποθέτηση δυνατότερου ανεμιστήρα ή εξωτερικού για υποβοήθηση του συστήματος, άντε να βγάλω άκρη με αυτό το πρόβλημα. Παραθέτω τις μετρήσεις για τρεις συχνότητες.

----------


## sv2evs

Τα στάσιμα είναι καλά, όπως αναφέρεις έχεις θέμα με το τροφοδοτικό σου. Λύσε το θέμα της ψύξης γιατί είναι σημαντικό και μετά δοκιμάζεις πάλι.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Πρέπει να δω αν μπορώ να προσθέσω εξωτερικό ανεμιστήρα για ενίσχυση της ψύξης.

Εύχομαι να μην χρειαστεί να τρέχω σε service αν και εντός εγγύησης, το τροφοδοτικό είναι γομάρι 10 κιλά περίπου....

----------


## kourampies

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/638%CE%A...9B?inline=true

Στη Λακωνία αδειοδοτήθηκε αναμεταδότης 2m εκτός band plan. Τι κόλπα είναι αυτά; Επίσης ο υπεύθυνος παρουσιάζεται ως διαχειριστής συλλόγου φάντασμα για τον οποίο δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως αναφορά, στοιχείο επικοινωνίας, οτιδήποτε (πέρα από μια ένταξη σε εθελοντικές δραστηριότητες που έγινε προφανώς μέσω τοπικής αρχής).
Μπορεί να είμαι και κακοπροαίρετος αλλά κάποιος που έχει άκρες για να καταφέρει τα 2 προηγούμενα που είναι εντελώς παράνομα, πολύ πιθανό να έχει πάρει και το SV0 διακριτικό με αντίστοιχες μεθόδους, μια και απαιτεί μόνο αναγνώριση άδειας χώρας εξωτερικού, παραθέτω και το σχετικό νόμο με bold στα επίμαχα σημεία.




> 3.3.	Βεβαίωση (πτυχία ή άλλα αποδεικτικά έγγραφα) από την οποία να προκύπτουν τα σχετικά δικαιώματα που του παρέχει η αλλοδαπή ραδιοερασιτεχνική άδεια του σχετικά με τις περιοχές συχνοτήτων λειτουργίας, τα είδη εκπομπής και τα όρια ισχύος. *Σε περίπτωση που δεν διαθέτει τέτοια έγγραφα, ο ενδιαφερόμενος υποβάλει δική του υπεύθυνη δήλωση με τις πληροφορίες αυτές.*


Ξέρει κανείς περισσότερα;

----------


## sv2evs

Συχνότητες Λειτουργίας : Εκποµπής 144.850 ΜHz
Λήψης 145.450 MHz 

Ίσως ο συνάδελφος ή σύλλογος θέλει να κάνει κάποιο beacon ή κάποιο cross band repeater (μάλλον το 2ο)...εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για επαναλήπτη προφανώς και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν οι προβλεπόμενες συχνότητες...

----------


## kourampies

> Συχνότητες Λειτουργίας : Εκποµπής 144.850 ΜHz
> Λήψης 145.450 MHz 
> 
> Ίσως ο συνάδελφος ή σύλλογος θέλει να κάνει κάποιο beacon ή κάποιο cross band repeater (μάλλον το 2ο)...εφόσον δεν μιλάμε για επαναλήπτη προφανώς και δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκαν οι προβλεπόμενες συχνότητες...


Αναμεταδότης/επαναλήπτης λέει στη διαύγεια. Repeater δε σημαίνουν και τα δύο; και ότι και να ειναι, η είσοδος στο  bandplan είναι allocated σε άλλα πράγματα.

----------


## sv2evs

Αν θέλει να 'βγάλει' repeater των uhf σε vhf συχνότητα, νομίζω ότι εκεί δίνουν...τώρα γιατί έχει shift αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω. Πάντως π.χ εδώ θεσσαλονίκη ένας αναμεταδότης των uhf έχει ένα link στα vhf 144.612,5 (νόμιμο).

----------


## kourampies

> Αν θέλει να 'βγάλει' repeater των uhf σε vhf συχνότητα, νομίζω ότι εκεί δίνουν...τώρα γιατί έχει shift αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω. Πάντως π.χ εδώ θεσσαλονίκη ένας αναμεταδότης των uhf έχει ένα link στα vhf 144.612,5 (νόμιμο).


To 144.6125 είναι all mode στο bandplan, σωστά είναι εκεί.

----------


## kourampies

Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο από VU κεραία βάσης για ακρόαση PMR? Κάποια monobander κατασκευή ίσως;

----------


## atrias

τα pmr uhf είναι οπότε η V/U κεραία μια χαρά κάνει

----------


## sv2evs

Μόνο ιδιοκατασκευή και συντονισμός στους 446...

----------


## kourampies

> Μόνο ιδιοκατασκευή και συντονισμός στους 446...


Τι ιδιοκατασκευή όμως; Γιατί όσα how-to έχω βρει για diy monobanders δε νομίζω να πλησιάζουν καν μια Χ50 πχ σε απολαβή.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Θεωρείτε χρήσιμα και αξιόπιστα αυτά τα μηχανήματα για την κεραία κάποιου;

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NanoVNA-VNA...wAAOSwTUZdNu~r

----------


## sv2evs

> Τι ιδιοκατασκευή όμως; Γιατί όσα how-to έχω βρει για diy monobanders δε νομίζω να πλησιάζουν καν μια Χ50 πχ σε απολαβή.


Για τους 446...μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις πιο πολλά πειράματα από ότι σε μια συνηθισμένη monobander...Ελπίζω να έχεις antenna analyser.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θεωρείτε χρήσιμα και αξιόπιστα αυτά τα μηχανήματα για την κεραία κάποιου;
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NanoVNA-VNA...wAAOSwTUZdNu~r


Ένα antenna analyser είναι πολύ χρήσιμο...τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω άποψη.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Για τους 446...μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις πιο πολλά πειράματα από ότι σε μια συνηθισμένη monobander...Ελπίζω να έχεις antenna analyser.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ένα antenna analyser είναι πολύ χρήσιμο...τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο δεν έχω άποψη.


Το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι antenna analyser?

----------


## sv2evs

> Το συγκεκριμένο δεν είναι antenna analyser?


Έτσι γράφει, ότι είναι...πάντως πριν το αγοράσεις καλό είναι να ρωτήσεις και αλλού, π.χ στο φόρουμ του qrz.com αν κάποιος από το εξωτερικό το έχει αγοράσει ήδη.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Έτσι γράφει, ότι είναι...πάντως πριν το αγοράσεις καλό είναι να ρωτήσεις και αλλού, π.χ στο φόρουμ του qrz.com αν κάποιος από το εξωτερικό το έχει αγοράσει ήδη.


Ακόμα δεν σκοπεύω να αγοράσω κάτι. Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω είναι αν υπάρχει συσκευή η οποία να παρουσιάζει μια καμπύλη η οποία να δείχνει τα στάσιμα κύματα μιας κεραίας σε σχέση με την κάθε συχνότητα σε όλο το εύρος συχνοτήτων της κεραίας.

----------


## sv2evs

Ρίξε μια ματιά στα analyzer της Rigexpert...Νομίζω ότι κάνουν αυτό που θέλεις.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Το rigexpert φτάνει μέχρι κάποια όρια συχνότητας και όσο μεγαλώνει αυξάνει και η τιμή. Λογικά ένα που δέχεται κεραίες μέχρι 200mhz δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κεραία ή σύρμα με μήκος που αντιστοιχεί σε υψηλότερη συχνότητα π.χ μια κεραίας για τους 430-440.

----------


## sv2evs

> Το rigexpert φτάνει μέχρι κάποια όρια συχνότητας και όσο μεγαλώνει αυξάνει και η τιμή. Λογικά ένα που δέχεται κεραίες μέχρι 200mhz δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να δοκιμάσω κεραία ή σύρμα με μήκος που αντιστοιχεί σε υψηλότερη συχνότητα π.χ μια κεραίας για τους 430-440.


όχι, δεν νομίζω ούτε εγώ οπότε θα πρέπει να πας σε κάτι αντίστοιχο με βάση τις προδιαγραφές του.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Μάλλον για κάτι σε στύλ nanovna θα πάω. Δυστυχώς τα υπόλοιπα είναι πολύ ακριβά.

----------


## aries9

Καλησπέρα

Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν υπάρχει κάποιο ενεργό forum αποκλειστικά για ραδιοερασιτέχνες (ή επίδοξους ραδιοερασιτέχνες).
Γενικά σε ένα γρήγορο search μόνο εδώ βρήκα φετινά posts.

Ειδικότερα, ψάχνω πληροφορίες για θέματα που αφορούν την προετοιμασία για τις εξετάσεις. Γενικότερα η πληροφορία (ερωτηματολόγια - ύλη κλπ) υπάρχει αλλά είναι παλιά (2012) και δεν βρήκα κάτι πιο ενημερωμένο.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα, δεν θα βρεις άλλο forum για να γράφουν και να υπάρχει συζήτηση από ραδιοερασιτέχνες...συνήθως τα περισσότερα γίνονται σε ομάδες στο facebook...προετοιμασία για τις εξετάσεις κάνεις σε συνεργασία με κάποιον τοπικό σύλλογο. Αν δεν έχεις στην περιοχή σου ή λόγο χρόνου δεν μπορείς να πας, έχει 2-3 σελίδες στο ίντερνετ που έχουν την ύλη σε μορφή ερωτήσεων/εξετάσεων.

----------


## kourampies

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει αν υπάρχει κάποιο ενεργό forum αποκλειστικά για ραδιοερασιτέχνες (ή επίδοξους ραδιοερασιτέχνες).
> Γενικά σε ένα γρήγορο search μόνο εδώ βρήκα φετινά posts.
> 
> Ειδικότερα, ψάχνω πληροφορίες για θέματα που αφορούν την προετοιμασία για τις εξετάσεις. Γενικότερα η πληροφορία (ερωτηματολόγια - ύλη κλπ) υπάρχει αλλά είναι παλιά (2012) και δεν βρήκα κάτι πιο ενημερωμένο.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Δεν έχει αλλάξει η ύλη. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να βάλεις το προγραμματάκι του υπουργείου (σε VM με XP και μεγάλα DPI) και να κάνεις εξάσκηση μέχρι να τα μάθεις παπαγαλία, και παράλληλα να ψάχνεις μόνος σου ότι σε ενδιαφέρει να μάθεις πραγματικά. Συζήτηση online δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερα, γιατί η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων είναι είτε ανίκανη είτε ανάξια για οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση.

----------


## sv2evs

> Συζήτηση online δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερα, γιατί η πλειοψηφία των συναδέλφων είναι είτε ανίκανη είτε ανάξια για οποιαδήποτε συζήτηση.


 :Whistle:  :Thinking:  :Embarassed:

----------


## aries9

Ελπίζω λοιπόν να μην έχει αλλάξει η ύλη μιας και στο site του υπουργείου δε φαίνεται να υπάρχει πλέον.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## sv2evs

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ρωτήσεις στο τοπικό Υ.Μ.Ε για να σου το επιβεβαιώσουν, για να μην έχεις εκπλήξεις στις εξετάσεις...καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## kourampies

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ή άδεια εισαγωγικής κατηγορίας ισχύει εκτός Ελλάδας; Συγκεκριμένα για Σουηδία με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εντός της Ε.Ε. η άδεια ισχύει.

----------


## kourampies

> Εντός της Ε.Ε. η άδεια ισχύει.


Είσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί εκτός ότι δε λέει κάτι περί cept κτλ επάνω, η Σουηδία έχει μόνο μια κατηγορία άδειας η οποία είναι σαν τη δική μας SV.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Εγώ θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια που έγινε ένα περιστατικό με έναν Γερμανό που συνέλαβαν σε νησί και είχε άδεια από την χώρα του η οποία έλεγαν βάσει νομοθεσίας ίσχυε κανονικά και εδώ και κακώς τον πήγαν στο τμήμα, με βάση αυτό ανέφερα οτι πρέπει και οι δικές μας να ισχύουν στις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ε.Ε. Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με την Σουηδία και τα επίπεδα, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι.

----------


## kourampies

> Εγώ θυμάμαι πριν χρόνια που έγινε ένα περιστατικό με έναν Γερμανό που συνέλαβαν σε νησί και είχε άδεια από την χώρα του η οποία έλεγαν βάσει νομοθεσίας ίσχυε κανονικά και εδώ και κακώς τον πήγαν στο τμήμα, με βάση αυτό ανέφερα οτι πρέπει και οι δικές μας να ισχύουν στις υπόλοιπες χώρες της Ε.Ε. Τώρα για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα με την Σουηδία και τα επίπεδα, δεν γνωρίζω κάτι.


Αυτός είχε κανονική άδεια, αντίστοιχη της ελληνικής SV. Γνωστή και ως CEPT η HAREC και κάποια νούμερα.

----------


## sv2evs

Η άδεια από όσο ξέρω και εγώ, ισχύει κανονικά εντός Ε.Ε...και γιατί όχι και στο εξωτερικό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

----------


## sv2evs

Icom 7000 και το καλώδιο LD-C101 δεν 'παίζει' σε windows 10. Το έχουν και άλλοι το πρόβλημα, μήπως κάποιος έχει κάποια λύση ; 73

----------


## japetus

Μετά από δέκα χρόνια ανανέωσα την άδειά μου.. Έκτοτε όμως μετακόμισα και υπάγομαι σε άλλη ρ/ε περιοχή. Ειχα την εντύπωση ότι το διακριτικό δεν αλλάζει και το αριθμητικό παραμένει και αυτό ίδιο. Στην νέα άδεια όμως το αριθμητικό μέρος στο διακριτικό είναι σβησμένο και χειρόγραφα έχουν γράψει αυτό της νέας περιοχής.
Τί ισχύει τελικά; Μήπως έκαναν λάθος στο γραφείο που την παρέλαβα και το άλλαξαν εκείνοι;

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Μετά από δέκα χρόνια ανανέωσα την άδειά μου.. Έκτοτε όμως μετακόμισα και υπάγομαι σε άλλη ρ/ε περιοχή. Ειχα την εντύπωση ότι το διακριτικό δεν αλλάζει και το αριθμητικό παραμένει και αυτό ίδιο. Στην νέα άδεια όμως το αριθμητικό μέρος στο διακριτικό είναι σβησμένο και χειρόγραφα έχουν γράψει αυτό της νέας περιοχής.
> Τί ισχύει τελικά; Μήπως έκαναν λάθος στο γραφείο που την παρέλαβα και το άλλαξαν εκείνοι;


Δεν νομίζω ότι έπραξαν λάθος. Αν άλλαξες περιοχή και εμπίπτεις σε διαφορετικό κωδικό ραδιοερασιτεχνικής περιοχής τότε ορθώς σου άλλαξαν το ψηφίο που αντιστοιχεί στην περιοχή.

----------


## kourampies

Υπάρχει κάπου επικαιροποιημένη λίστα με τις ελληνικές airband συχνότητες; Αν είναι και σε μορφή CHIRP η CSV ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## sv2evs

> Μετά από δέκα χρόνια ανανέωσα την άδειά μου.. Έκτοτε όμως μετακόμισα και υπάγομαι σε άλλη ρ/ε περιοχή. Ειχα την εντύπωση ότι το διακριτικό δεν αλλάζει και το αριθμητικό παραμένει και αυτό ίδιο. Στην νέα άδεια όμως το αριθμητικό μέρος στο διακριτικό είναι σβησμένο και χειρόγραφα έχουν γράψει αυτό της νέας περιοχής.
> Τί ισχύει τελικά; Μήπως έκαναν λάθος στο γραφείο που την παρέλαβα και το άλλαξαν εκείνοι;


Δήλωσες νέα κατοικία (αλλαγή διεύθυνσης) ;

----------


## japetus

> Δήλωσες νέα κατοικία (αλλαγή διεύθυνσης) ;


Ναι, αν και την ειχα δηλωμενη και στην παλια σαν εναλλακτική. Το ότι είναι σβησμένος ο αριθμός με το χέρι με προβλημάτισε, δεν με ενοχλεί που αλλαξε ο αριθμός..
Θυμαμαι παλια που ειχα ρωτησει σχετικά και μου είχαν πει ότι το διακριτικό θα ήταν πλέον της μορφης sv1xxx/2 και όχι sv2xxx..

----------


## sv2evs

Αν έκανες αλλαγή διεύθυνσης προφανώς γι'αυτό άλλαξε και ο αριθμός (εφόσον δεν είναι πλέον η εναλλακτική). Το ότι είναι με το χέρι, είναι προχειρο-δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να σου πω αν εγώ θα το δεχόμουν ή όχι να το πάρω.

----------


## gravis

"Σε περιβάλλον IP λειτουργίας περνάει σταδιακά η ΕΡΤ και η πρώτη κίνησή της είναι να περάσει τη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή και διανομή της ERT Word και της Φωνής της Ελλάδας στο διαδίκτυο. Η μετάδοση του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού Voice of Greece παύει από τα Βραχέα και θα μεταδίδονται μόνο μέσω διαδικτύου με στόχο να φθάσει η «φωνή» τους σε όλους τους ομογενείς. Όπως δηλώθηκε πάντως στην παρουσίαση της ΕΡΤ, υπάρχει στόχος να αναπτυχθούν κι άλλα θεματικά ινετρνετικά προγράμματα, μιας και η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση διαθέτει πλούσιο περιεχόμενο."

Μια είδηση που πέρασε στα ψιλά γράμματα απο όλους. Επι εποχή βενιζέλου θέλανε να τερματίσουν τα βραχέα και μετα μεσαία αλλα τότε δημιουργήθηκαν έντονες αντιδράσεις.

----------


## kourampies

> "Σε περιβάλλον IP λειτουργίας περνάει σταδιακά η ΕΡΤ και η πρώτη κίνησή της είναι να περάσει τη ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή και διανομή της ERT Word και της Φωνής της Ελλάδας στο διαδίκτυο. Η μετάδοση του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού Voice of Greece παύει από τα Βραχέα και θα μεταδίδονται μόνο μέσω διαδικτύου με στόχο να φθάσει η «φωνή» τους σε όλους τους ομογενείς. Όπως δηλώθηκε πάντως στην παρουσίαση της ΕΡΤ, υπάρχει στόχος να αναπτυχθούν κι άλλα θεματικά ινετρνετικά προγράμματα, μιας και η δημόσια ραδιοτηλεόραση διαθέτει πλούσιο περιεχόμενο."
> 
> Μια είδηση που πέρασε στα ψιλά γράμματα απο όλους. Επι εποχή βενιζέλου θέλανε να τερματίσουν τα βραχέα και μετα μεσαία αλλα τότε δημιουργήθηκαν έντονες αντιδράσεις.


Δεν νομίζω ότι μας αφορά ιδιαίτερα σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνες, και καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό του να μη θέλουν να πληρώνουν και συντηρούν άλλο τέτοια μηχανήματα. Από την άλλη όμως είναι και ένα μέσο που μπορεί ενδεχομένως να αποφύγει τη λογοκρισία αν χρειαστεί, οπότε ίσως έχει και μια λογική η ύπαρξη του.

----------


## sv2evs

Δεν είναι οι μόνοι που σταματούν να χρησιμοποιούν βραχέα...πολύ κόσμος στρέφεται στα ψηφιακά (DMR,D-Star,-Yaesu Fusion)..

----------


## gravis

Τα βραχέα ειναι μαγεία είτε τα εκπέμπει ενας ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός είτε ενας ραδιοερασιτεχνικός σταθμός. Τα βραχέα ειναι ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός. Αν θέλουμε ψηφιακά το κάνει πάρα πολυ καλα το ιντερνετ και χωρίς να εμπλακεί κάποιος με το χόμπι. Αλλα τότε θα τελειώσει και το χόμπι αυτο με την μορφή που ειναι σήμερα

----------


## sv2evs

Συμφωνώ ότι σαν τα βραχέα δεν έχει, εξάλλου αυτά θα δουλέψουν ανεξάρτητα σε μια κατάσταση ανάγκης...το ότι υπάρχουν και τα ψηφιακά modes είναι απλά δεδομένο σαν εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας πλέον.

73.

----------


## dinosrs180

Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Φίλοι έδωσα το προηγούμενο μήνα εξετάσεις για εισαγωγικό επίπεδο SY και τώρα είμαι στην αναζήτηση φορητού πομποδέκτη σκέφτομαι για τον anytone 878 vhf uhf και dmr . Ακούω γνώμες για αυτόν η τι άλλο προτείνεται.

----------


## kourampies

> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Φίλοι έδωσα το προηγούμενο μήνα εξετάσεις για εισαγωγικό επίπεδο SY και τώρα είμαι στην αναζήτηση φορητού πομποδέκτη σκέφτομαι για τον anytone 878 vhf uhf και dmr . Ακούω γνώμες για αυτόν η τι άλλο προτείνεται.


Σίγουρα το 878 είναι η καλύτερη λύση για all around χρήση ψηφιακή και αναλογική, και αντικειμενικά εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα. Όμως δεν είναι και μικρό ποσό. Μετά από 2 χρόνια ενασχόλησης με το DMR, επιβεβαιώνω ότι θα "σου περάσει" κάποια στιγμή, και θα δώσεις περισσότερη βάση στο αναλογικό.
Δε ξέρω τι άλλα μηχανήματα έχεις στην κατοχή σου, αλλά αν δεν έχεις, θα σου πρότεινα να διαχειριστείς αλλιώς αυτό το ποσό. DMR μηχάνημα παίρνεις και με λιγότερα λεφτά, και για να σου πω την αλήθεια έχω μετανιώσει που πήρα το Alinco DJ-ΜD5 και το TYT MD-UV380 για όλα σε ένα, μια και αν και δουλεύουν μια χαρά και αναλογικά, δε συγκρίνονται με dedicated αναλογικό μηχάνημα. Τώρα για DMR θα έπαιρνα το monobander 380 με κάτω από 50 ευρώ (το οποίο έρχεται με toolz από το ίδιο το freebytez πλέον) μια και στα 2 μέτρα δε προχώρησε το DMR στην Ελλάδα. Με τα "ρέστα" θα έπαιρνα mobile, καλύτερα αναλογικά φορητά, καμιά γέφυρα στάσιμων κτλ. Πχ αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει ένα εξωφρενικά καλό σε λήψη φορητό με FULL DUPLEX, airband, γρήγορο σκανάρισμα και αρκετά άλλα στο 100ρικο (Wouxun KG-UV9K). Γέφυρα στάσιμων στο 30ρι (Surecom SW33 MK2), και άλλα πολλά.

----------


## dinosrs180

Φίλε μου το έχω το wouxoun το 9 το plus και όντως είναι μια χαρά μηχάνημα.

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλημέρα χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους. Φίλοι έδωσα το προηγούμενο μήνα εξετάσεις για εισαγωγικό επίπεδο SY και τώρα είμαι στην αναζήτηση φορητού πομποδέκτη σκέφτομαι για τον anytone 878 vhf uhf και dmr . Ακούω γνώμες για αυτόν η τι άλλο προτείνεται.


Value for money το μηχάνημα τα αξίζει όλα τα λεφτά του...αν τα έχεις φυσικά. Αν θέλεις απλά να μπεις στο mode παίρνεις και φθηνότερο. Αν το συγκεκριμένο και οι λειτουργίες του σε καλύπτουν και τις θέλεις (bluetooth,gps) αξίζει 100% για εμένα. Εγώ βέβαια ξεκίνησα με μεταχειρισμένο radioddity gd-77 που απλά ήταν ένας v/u πομποδέκτης που όταν τον πήρα δεν είχε καν vfo, ήρθε στην πορεία με αναβάθμιση. ΟΤΙ ΔΙΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ, αυτό είναι και σε όλα τα μηχανήματα.

73 SV2EVS

υ.γ πολύ καλό συν η μεγαλύτερη των άλλων μπαταρία του 878, 3100mah.

----------


## sotirisv

> Σίγουρα το 878 είναι η καλύτερη λύση για all around χρήση ψηφιακή και αναλογική, και αντικειμενικά εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα. Όμως δεν είναι και μικρό ποσό. Μετά από 2 χρόνια ενασχόλησης με το DMR, επιβεβαιώνω ότι θα "σου περάσει" κάποια στιγμή, και θα δώσεις περισσότερη βάση στο αναλογικό.
> Δε ξέρω τι άλλα μηχανήματα έχεις στην κατοχή σου, αλλά αν δεν έχεις, θα σου πρότεινα να διαχειριστείς αλλιώς αυτό το ποσό. DMR μηχάνημα παίρνεις και με λιγότερα λεφτά, και για να σου πω την αλήθεια έχω μετανιώσει που πήρα το Alinco DJ-ΜD5 και το TYT MD-UV380 για όλα σε ένα, μια και αν και δουλεύουν μια χαρά και αναλογικά, δε συγκρίνονται με dedicated αναλογικό μηχάνημα. Τώρα για DMR θα έπαιρνα το monobander 380 με κάτω από 50 ευρώ (το οποίο έρχεται με toolz από το ίδιο το freebytez πλέον) μια και στα 2 μέτρα δε προχώρησε το DMR στην Ελλάδα. Με τα "ρέστα" θα έπαιρνα mobile, καλύτερα αναλογικά φορητά, καμιά γέφυρα στάσιμων κτλ. Πχ αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει ένα εξωφρενικά καλό σε λήψη φορητό με FULL DUPLEX, airband, γρήγορο σκανάρισμα και αρκετά άλλα στο 100ρικο (Wouxun KG-UV9K). Γέφυρα στάσιμων στο 30ρι (Surecom SW33 MK2), και άλλα πολλά.



Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Εν αναμονή και εγώ του διακριτικού SY2!! Επειδή είμαι και εγώ στην αναζήτηση, θα ήθελα να μου πεις σε ποια καταστήματα βρήκες τα παραπάνω μηχανήματα σε αυτές τις τιμες. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και θεωρείτε διαφήμιση, μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε pm;Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## kourampies

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Εν αναμονή και εγώ του διακριτικού SY2!! Επειδή είμαι και εγώ στην αναζήτηση, θα ήθελα να μου πεις σε ποια καταστήματα βρήκες τα παραπάνω μηχανήματα σε αυτές τις τιμες. Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και θεωρείτε διαφήμιση, μπορείς να μου στείλεις σε pm;Ευχαριστώ!!


Καλή αρχή και καλά μυαλά, σε ένα hobby που ο μέσος συμμετέχων ασχολείται με παΐσιους, ψεκασμούς, στρατούς και θεωρίες συνωμοσίας κάθε νέος άνθρωπος είναι όαση.

Τα DMR από Freebytes (ενδεχομένως θυμάμαι τις τιμές από το open day και να είναι ελάχιστα πιο ακριβά τώρα).
Το Wouxun από Martin Lynch UK, τη Surecom από ebay.
Δες και το QYT KT-8900 από ebay, αν θεωρείς ότι έχεις λύση για το τελωνείο, παίζει γύρω στα 55 και είναι πολύ τίμιο μηχάνημα για πρώτο mobile ή υπεροικονομική βάση. (προσοχή να είναι η έκδοση με το βύσμα του προγραμματισμού μπροστά και το ανεμιστηράκι πίσω.)

Γενικά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι τα φθηνά μηχανήματα είναι η καλύτεροι σου φίλοι, σαφώς και κάποια ακριβότερα έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, αλλά το κόστος είναι δυσανάλογο, και αν δε περάσεις από τα φθηνά δε θα καταλάβεις ποτέ γιατί ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεσαι τα ακριβά.

----------


## sotirisv

> Καλή αρχή και καλά μυαλά, σε ένα hobby που ο μέσος συμμετέχων ασχολείται με παΐσιους, ψεκασμούς, στρατούς και θεωρίες συνωμοσίας κάθε νέος άνθρωπος είναι όαση.
> 
> Τα DMR από Freebytes (ενδεχομένως θυμάμαι τις τιμές από το open day και να είναι ελάχιστα πιο ακριβά τώρα).
> Το Wouxun από Martin Lynch UK, τη Surecom από ebay.
> Δες και το QYT KT-8900 από ebay, αν θεωρείς ότι έχεις λύση για το τελωνείο, παίζει γύρω στα 55 και είναι πολύ τίμιο μηχάνημα για πρώτο mobile ή υπεροικονομική βάση. (προσοχή να είναι η έκδοση με το βύσμα του προγραμματισμού μπροστά και το ανεμιστηράκι πίσω.)
> 
> Γενικά η γνώμη μου είναι ότι τα φθηνά μηχανήματα είναι η καλύτεροι σου φίλοι, σαφώς και κάποια ακριβότερα έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης, αλλά το κόστος είναι δυσανάλογο, και αν δε περάσεις από τα φθηνά δε θα καταλάβεις ποτέ γιατί ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεσαι τα ακριβά.



Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!Τώρα είμαι με ένα baofeng uv-5ra αλλά δεν μου πολύ αρέσει ως προς την απόδοση. Περιμένω αρχές του επόμενου μήνα να πάρω το διακριτικό και να αρχίσω λίγο την επικοινωνία (2 μήνες αναμονή).

----------


## sv2evs

Οι τιμές είναι διαφορετικές, αυτή τη στιγμή στη σελίδα του καταστήματος δεν βγάζει καθόλου tyt uv-380-390 κ.τ.λ...κάποιος είπε ότι περιμένει παραγγελία μηχανήματα.

Αντίθετα νομίζω είδα χθες,προχθές Anytone στη σελίδα.

----------


## Avatar21

Καλησπερα στην παρεα,  
 Θα ηθελα να αγορασω αυτον τον πομποδεκτη απλα δεν εχω ιδεα απο τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα οσον αφορα πομποδεκτες και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε πρωτον αν ειναι ξεκλειδωτος ο συγκεκριμενος ( ξεκλειδωτος πρεπει να σημαινει λογικα οτι πιανει απτηβ πιο μικρη μεχρι την πιο μεγαλη συχνοτητα!? ) δευτερον αν δεν ειναι αν ξεκλειδωνει μεσω pc και τριτον αμα με το σκαναρισμα οντας ξεκλειδωτο μπορεις να πιασεις συχνοτητες απο ταξι,  αστυνομια,  πυροσβεστικη κλπ.  Δεν με νοιαζει να υποκλεψω συνομιλιες για παρανομες δραστηριοτητες απλα ειναι αυτη η περιεργεια που με διατρεχει απο μικρος παιδι :P επισης ποιες ειναι οι χρησες ενος πομποδεκτη?  Ποιος μπορει να το χρησιμοποιησει και για ποιους λογους?  Π. Χ αμα θελω να μιλησω με εναν φιλο για χαβαλε απο σπιτι σε σπιτι θα ηταν χαζο και ανουσιο? Αναφερομαι σε λογους περαν του επαγγελματικου παντα 

Υ. Γ Επισης ξερω οτι θελεις αδεια ραδιοερασιτεχνη για να μπορεσεις να χρησιμοποιησεις πομποδεκτη ( εκτος των πομποδεκτων συγκεκριμενης συχνοτητας )

https://www.walkie-talkies.gr/baofen...l-band-vhf-uhf

----------


## kourampies

99.9% είναι ξεκλείδωτος και αν δεν είναι ξεκλειδώνει με το CHIRP (δωρεάν) και ένα καλώδιο των 2 ευρώ.
Μπορείς να πιάσεις τα πάντα εκτός από ότι έχει γίνει ψηφιακό (τίποτα σχεδόν στην Ελλάδα).
Για εμένα δε χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι για το ότι θες να ακούσεις commercial εκπομπές, η Ελλάδα είναι από τις ελάχιστες χώρες στον κόσμο με τριτοκοσμικούς νόμους απαγόρευσης κατοχής ασυρμάτων και σκάνερ. Το λογικό είναι να ακούς ότι θες και να απαγορεύεται μόνο η εκπομπή. Για όποιον θέλει να κρύψει κάτι υπάρχουν κρυπτογραφημένα ψηφιακά συστήματα.
Οι νόμιμες χρήσεις στην Ελλάδα είναι η επαγγελματική και η ραδιοερασιτεχνική, καμία άλλη. Για απλή επικοινωνία υπάρχουν τα PMR.

Όσον αφορά το νομικό καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα, η κατοχή ασυρμάτου χωρίς άδεια διώκεται, έχει μέχρι και αυτόφωρο. Σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης αδειούχος σου επιτρέπεται η κατοχή και εκπομπή σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες, και νομικά επιτρέπεται η η ακρόαση παντού, με κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. Φυσικά και σαν νόμιμος αδειούχος δεν βγάζεις άκρη με μπάτσους αν σε πιάσουν να τους ακούς, και πιθανό να σου κάνουν και καψώνια σε έλεγχο ακόμα και αν είσαι 100% νόμιμος (τύπου να σου πάρουν τον πομποδέκτη με το ζόρι και αν είναι ξεκλείδωτος να σε κατηγορήσουν ότι είναι για να τους ακούς κτλ κτλ). Αν γίνει το ίδιο και δεν έχεις άδεια θα έχεις άσχημα μπλεξίματα, οπότε αυστηρά σπίτι σου αν θες τη συμβουλή μου.

Το τραγικό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι αυτοί που κάνουν τον παράνομο έλεγχο μια και δεν έχουν κανένα δικαίωμα να σου πάρουν τον ασύρματο από τα χέρια εφόσον είσαι αδειούχος, έχουν παράνομα φορητά τα οποία χρησιμοποιούν για να ακούν το κέντρο τους.

Από το σχετικό ΦΕΚ:



> Η λειτουργία ραδιοερασιτεχνικών δεκτών εκτός των ζωνών ραδιοερασιτεχνικών συχνοτήτων επιτρέπεται με την επιφύλαξη της παραγράφου 15.
> [...]
> 15. Απαγορεύεται ο ραδιοερασιτέχνης να χρησιμοποιεί τον εξοπλισμό του με σκοπό την παραβίαση του απορρήτου των επικοινωνιών.


Από όσο ξέρω καταδίκη ραδιοερασιτέχνη για ακρόαση δεν έχει υπάρξει ποτέ στην ιστορία, ωστόσο μπορεί να έχεις σοβαρά τραβήγματα με συλλήψεις, κατασχέσεις κτλ ώσπου να γίνει το δικαστήριο.

----------


## Avatar21

*Spoiler:*








> 99.9% είναι ξεκλείδωτος και αν δεν είναι ξεκλειδώνει με το CHIRP (δωρεάν) και ένα καλώδιο των 2 ευρώ.
> Μπορείς να πιάσεις τα πάντα εκτός από ότι έχει γίνει ψηφιακό (τίποτα σχεδόν στην Ελλάδα).
> Για εμένα δε χρειάζεται να απολογείσαι για το ότι θες να ακούσεις commerical εκπομπές, η Ελλάδα είναι από τις ελάχιστες χώρες στον κόσμο με τριτοκοσμικούς νόμους απαγόρευσης κατοχής ασυρμάτων και σκάνερ. Το λογικό είναι να ακούς ότι θες και να απαγορεύεται μόνο η εκπομπή. Για όποιον θέλει να κρύψει κάτι υπάρχουν κρυπτογραφημένα ψηφιακά συστήματα.
> Οι νόμιμες χρήσεις στην Ελλάδα είναι οι επαγγελματική και οι ραδιοερασιτεχνική, καμία άλλη. Για απλή επικοινωνία υπάρχουν τα PMR.
> Όσον αφορά το νομικό καθεστώς στην Ελλάδα, η κατοχή ασυρμάτου χωρίς άδεια διώκεται, έχει μέχρι και αυτόφωρο. Σαν ραδιοερασιτέχνης αδειούχος σου επιτρέπεται η κατοχή και εκπομπή σε ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες, και νομικά επιτρέπεται η η ακρόαση παντού, με κάποιες επιφυλάξεις. Φυσικά και σαν νόμιμος αδειούχος δεν βγάζεις άκρη με μπάτσους αν σε πιάσουν να τους ακούς, και πιθανό να σου κάνουν και καψώνια σε έλεγχο ακόμα και αν είσαι 100% νόμιμος (τύπου να σου πάρουν τον πομποδέκτη με το ζόρι και αν είναι ξεκλείδωτος να σε κατηγορήσουν ότι είναι για να τους ακούς κτλ κτλ). Αν γίνει το ίδιο χωρίς άδεια θα έχεις άσχημα μπλεξίματα, οπότε αυστηρά σπίτι σου αν θες τη συμβουλή μου.





 

Σευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση.  Δεν απολογουμαι απλα στο γκρετσια αμα πεις οτι θες να ακουσεις αστυνομια κλπ αυτοματως κατατασεσαι ως μελος την 17Ν :-P 

Μια αλλη ερωτηση (2 βασικα), αυτος ειναι στα 8w π.χ γνωριζουμε εμβελεια?  Πως υπολογιζεται αυτο? απο τι εξαρταται? Επισης εννοειται για σπιτι μονο δεν ειμαστε για προστιματα και προσαγωγες... 


Υ. Γ Να το πω και ωμα, εχει καθολου φαση το πραγμα?  :-P Δουλευα τετρα αρκετο καιρο αλλα ηταν κλειδωμενο σε συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα το ατιμo :-D

----------


## kourampies

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Και τίποτα να μην ακούς ο ασύρματος στα χέρια σου αρκεί για να τραβάς βλέμματα, ελέγχους και καψώνια σαν μαγνήτης.
Η εμβέλεια εξαρτάται 90% από τη θέση, γνώμη μου είναι ότι σε φορητό με εργοστασιακή κεραία, 4, 5 και 8 watt δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά. Δες αυτόν τον οδηγό.
Ενδιαφέρον έχει να ακούς, περνάει η ώρα. Μη περιμένεις να ακούσεις κάτι συγκλονιστικό, τα σοβαρά τα λένε τηλεφωνικά.

Για αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι θες για εμένα καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις ένα RTL-SDR και μια μικρή κεραία βάσεως και να ακούς με τον υπολογιστή σου. Εκτός και αν σε ενδιαφέρει να βγάλεις άδεια μελλοντικά, οπότε αυτός ο ασύρματος είναι τίμια επιλογή.

----------


## Avatar21

> Και τίποτα να μην ακούς ο ασύρματος στα χέρια σου αρκεί για να τραβάς βλέμματα, ελέγχους και καψώνια σαν μαγνήτης.
> Η εμβέλεια εξαρτάται 90% από τη θέση, γνώμη μου είναι ότι σε φορητό με εργοστασιακή κεραία, 4, 5 και 8 watt δεν έχουν καμία διαφορά. Δες αυτόν τον οδηγό.
> Ενδιαφέρον έχει να ακούς, περνάει η ώρα. Μη περιμένεις να ακούσεις κάτι συγκλονιστικό, τα σοβαρά τα λένε τηλεφωνικά.
> 
> Για αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι θες για εμένα καλύτερο είναι να πάρεις ένα RTL-SDR και μια μικρή κεραία βάσεως και να ακούς με τον υπολογιστή σου. Εκτός και αν σε ενδιαφέρει να βγάλεις άδεια μελλοντικά, οπότε αυτός ο ασύρματος είναι τίμια επιλογή.


Δεν εχω πισι αυτον τον καιρο αλλιως αυτο θα εκανα.  Το link που παρεθεσες αφορα συγκεκριμενα τον F8 που εστειλα? Και δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το HAM. Αν βαλω την κεραια που λενε ολοι ( nagoya) θα βοηθησει καθολου?

----------


## kourampies

> Δεν εχω πισι αυτον τον καιρο αλλιως αυτο θα εκανα.  Το link που παρεθεσες αφορα συγκεκριμενα τον F8 που εστειλα? Και δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι το HAM. Αν βαλω την κεραια που λενε ολοι ( nagoya) θα βοηθησει καθολου?


Γενικά για φορητά είναι, 5 watt είναι το κανονικό. Όπως σου είπα εκτός και αν μιλάμε για εξωτερική κεραία η ισχύς δεν έχει διαφορά. Η γνωστή Nagoya ίσως έχει μια μικρή βελτίωση αλλά δεν αξίζει κατά τη γνώμη μου. Καλύτερα Signal Stick στα ίδια λεφτά. Σε εσωτερικό χώρο πάντως ότι και να βάλεις δεν θα έχει διαφορά.

----------


## sv2evs

Για να ακούς μέσα από το σπίτι, όπως λέει και ο συνάδελφος πάρε rtl-sdr...με 20-30 ευρώ δέκτη, θα ακούς μεγαλύτερο εύρος συχνοτήτων και διαμορφώσεων.
Δες εδώ και εδώ, έχει παρόμοιους αρκετούς στο ίντερνετ.

Αυτά παίζουν καλά και με raspberry και γίνονται και online δέκτες.

----------


## sotirisv

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, μετά από 2 μήνες αναμονή ως SY2DFT!!!

----------


## gravis

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, μετά από 2 μήνες αναμονή ως SY2DFT!!!


Καλή αρχή, αντε και SV

----------


## sotirisv

> Καλή αρχή, αντε και SV


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!Τώρα προσπαθώ να δω λίγο το echolink πως δουλεύει (δεν βγάζω άκρη πως συνδέεται ο ασύρματος  :Closed topic: ).

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα, μετά από 2 μήνες αναμονή ως SY2DFT!!!


καλώς ήρθες...τυχαίνει να ξέρω τον SV2DFT τον Κυριάκο...73 καλές επαφές.

----------


## sotirisv

> καλώς ήρθες...τυχαίνει να ξέρω τον SV2DFT τον Κυριάκο...73 καλές επαφές.


Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## sotirisv

Γειά σας, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε κάποιο site που να έχει σε απόθεμα το tyt 380 ή 390. Με το freebytes που μίλησα, μου είπαν ότι δεν έχουν κάποια ημερομηνία για διαθεσιμότητα (άλλο μαγαζί δεν γνωρίζω) . Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sv2evs

οι περισσότεροι από τον Freebytes τα παίρνουν προφανώς...έχει καιρό που δεν έχει απόθεμα..και εγώ ψάχνω για φίλο.

----------


## sotirisv

> οι περισσότεροι από τον Freebytes τα παίρνουν προφανώς...έχει καιρό που δεν έχει απόθεμα..και εγώ ψάχνω για φίλο.



Γνωρίζεις τις διαφορές που έχει το 380 με το 390; Το μονο που είδα είναι ότι το 390 είναι αδιάβροχο.

----------


## Arkan

Μάλλον μου είχε ξεφύγει το thread αυτό... SV2RQR παρών.

----------


## sv2evs

> Γνωρίζεις τις διαφορές που έχει το 380 με το 390; Το μονο που είδα είναι ότι το 390 είναι αδιάβροχο.


όχι δεν έχει τύχει να τα κάνω συγκριτικό...ξέρω απλά ότι το 390 έχει και την έκδοση με το gps.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάλλον μου είχε ξεφύγει το thread αυτό... SV2RQR παρών.


Ναι, μάλλον σου έχει ξεφύγει...καλησπέρα...

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ζητάω για αγορά Icom 7300, τιμή εως 850 ευρώ. Θεσσαλονίκη ή Αθήνα (Αθήνα θα το 'ελέγξει' φίλος, θεσσαλονίκη εγώ).

----------


## BillyVan

Εδω και 12+ χρόνια εχω ενα Kenwood TH-F7.



Για την ακρίβεια μου το έδωσε πελάτης μου αντι για 200 ευρώ που μου χρωστουσε.

Δεν το ειχα σε χρηση ποτε.

Οποτε το εβλεπα στην αποθηκη το ανοιγα να το φορτισω και το αφηνα σε καποιο σταθμο FM να παιζει κατι.

Η καραντίνα με ανάγκασε να απομονωθώ (είμαι ομάδα υψηλού κινδύνου) σε μέρος που τυχαίνει να είναι 

καλη περιοχή για τετοια ενασχοληση (1500 μετρα περιπου υψόμετρο κλπ)

Οπότε και ασχοληθηκα για να περασει η ωρα μου.

Κυριως συνομιλιες στα V ακουω για παρεα.

Επισης καταλαβα οτι πολλοι εχουν γυρισει σε ψηφιακη μεταδοση ενω αυτο που εχω ειναι αναλογικο.

Ενας γειτονας στα 45χλμ ευθεια με οπτικη με βοηθησε λιγο.

Εβαλε και κατι φιλους του να δουνε αν με ακουνε και πραγματι στα V παντα και χωρις αναμεταδοτη πηγε μεχρι και 60-80χλμ

ολα αυτα με 5w και μια power antenna εντυπωσιακό.



Προχτες καταλαβα για την εκπομπη με διαφορα συχνοτητας στη ληψη, repeater κλπ.

Απ τα λίγα που ξερω θελει αδεια και δεν εχω.

Εχει νοημα το μηχανημα αυτό ή αν τελικά αποφασισω να βγαλω αδεια να κοιταξω για ψηφιακο?

Δεν ξερω αν σας προσβαλω που ειμαι παρανομος οπως και να το κανουμε και γραφω εδω (αν νομιζετε και πρεπει μπορειτε να το διαγραψετε)

Τελος αν θελετε μου γραφετε καποιες συχν στα U συνομιλιων...δεν ετυχε να πιασει κατι το σκαν.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα. Το να το έχεις εν μέρει δεν είναι παράνομο...Το να μιλάς όμως χωρίς άδεια και σε μη εγκεκριμένες συχνότητες (π.χ κάποιου συλλόγου εκτάκτων αναγκών) είναι παράνομο. Ναι, αυτό το μηχάνημα είναι καλό...κάνει αρκετά πράγματα και όταν έχεις και άδεια μπορείς να μιλήσεις και σε περισσότερες συχνότητες/αναμεταδότες.

η κεραία είναι το α και το ω....οπότε αυτή που έχεις κάνει δουλειά, συνήθως η στοκ κεραίες δεν είναι τόσο καλές. 

Για άδεια, αν δεν κατέχεις ηλεκτρονικά (πτυχίο) βρες έναν τοπικό σύλλογο να σε κατατοπίσει να σου δώσει την ύλη (υπάρχει και στο ίντερνετ) και να ετοιμαστείς για να δώσεις είτε για κατηγορία 2 είτε για την 1.

Για συχνότητες είτε θα ψάξεις μόνος σου είτε θα βρεις από κάποιον από την περιοχή σου ανάλογα τι θέλεις και που θέλεις να ακούς.

----------


## kourampies

> Εδω και 12+ χρόνια εχω ενα Kenwood TH-F7.
> 
> 
> 
> Για την ακρίβεια μου το έδωσε πελάτης μου αντι για 200 ευρώ που μου χρωστουσε.
> 
> Δεν το ειχα σε χρηση ποτε.
> 
> Οποτε το εβλεπα στην αποθηκη το ανοιγα να το φορτισω και το αφηνα σε καποιο σταθμο FM να παιζει κατι.
> ...


H κατοχή είναι παράνομη χωρίς άδεια. Η αγορά και η πώληση δεν είναι παράνομες, ή δεν ελέγχονται τουλάχιστον. Η κατοχή χωρίς άδεια ελέγχεται και έχει πρόστιμο και αυτόφωρο. Λίγες χώρες έχουν τέτοιους τριτοκοσμικούς νόμους περί κατοχής, αλλά κλασσικά στην Ελλάδα ισχύει το "πονάει κεφάλι, κόψει κεφάλι". Αφού δε μπορούν να ελέγξουν τις εκπομπές και να αναβαθμίσουν τις κρατικές υπηρεσίες σε σύγχρονα κρυπτογραφημένα συστήματα, απαγορεύουν την κατοχή.

Σε επαρχία και ορεινές περιοχές οι αστυνομικοί δεν ασχολούνται ιδιαίτερα (τους είναι πιο οικείο υποθέτω), σε πόλη αν σε δουν με ασύρματο θα τρέξουν να σε ελέγξουν και ακόμα και αν έχεις άδεια θα σε πρήξουν.

Λίγοι (και μόνο αδειούχοι) χρησιμοποιούν ψηφιακά. Το "τελευταίο" και πιο δημοφιλές πρωτόκολλο είναι το DMR, τα μηχανήματα είναι φθηνά και δουλεύουν και άψογα ως αναλογικά, γιαυτό και υπάρχουν αρκετά. Ωστόσο ο μέσος χρήστης δεν έχει ιδέα πως δουλεύει και προγραμματίζεται το DMR κομμάτι, οπότε μόλις βαρεθεί ή απελπιστεί επιστρέφει στο αναλογικό σκέλος.

Το ΤΗ-F7 είναι εξαιρετικό μηχάνημα και να το κρατήσεις, δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι άλλο στην αρχή τουλάχιστον.

Η άδεια πιστοποιεί ότι ξέρεις τι κάνεις και δε δημιουργείς πρόβλημα (και νομιμοποιεί την κατοχή εδώ στην Ελλάδα). Όλα τα άλλα είναι τυπικότητες και γραφειοκρατίες που εμένα σαν αδειούχο με αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο, αν δεν ήταν η κατοχή δε νομίζω καν να είχα άδεια.

Συχνότητες θα σκανάρεις μόνος σου. τα V ευνοούν τις μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις και γιαυτό είναι πιο συχνή η χρήση τους, ιδιαίτερα στην επαρχία.

Η εισαγωγική κατηγορία είναι εύκολη. Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από εκεί για να δικαιολογείς την κατοχή, και αν σε ενδιαφέρει να πας και για τη Victor. Η ισχύς και τα db της κεραίας προφανώς δεν ελέγχονται, οπότε το μόνο που χάνεις είναι την εκπομπή σε κάποιες μπάντες στα βραχέα.

----------


## BillyVan

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους 2...αντε με το καλό να τελειώσει η καραντίνα και θα προχωρήσω.

----------


## sv2evs

Καλησπέρα...

Αναζητώ Icom 7300 για αγορά, αν ακούσει κάποιος κάτι από Θεσ/νίκη ή Αθήνα κατά προτίμηση.

----------


## gravis

Έχει ψωνίσει κανείς απο https://www.radioworld.co.uk/ να μου πει εντυπώσεις?

----------


## gravis

τσίμπησα το tecsun s 8800 ..

----------


## sotirisv

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!Είμαι σε αναζήτηση φορητού dmr. Περιμένω αρκετό καιρό μπας και βγει διαθέσιμο το md-uv380 αλλά δεν το βλέπω.
Είμαι ανάμεσα σε Alinco DJ-MD5 EGP GPS DMR V/U και Anytone AT-D878UV Plus. Τι θα προτείνατε από τα δύο; Έχετε κάποια άλλη πρόταση;

----------


## sv2evs

Anytone 878uv Plus με κλειστά μάτια...και η μπαταρία του θα σε βγάλει καθαρό για αρκετές ώρες συνομιλίας. Το μείον του Alinco σε σχέση με τα δύο.

----------


## sotirisv

> Anytone 878uv Plus με κλειστά μάτια...και η μπαταρία του θα σε βγάλει καθαρό για αρκετές ώρες συνομιλίας. Το μείον του Alinco σε σχέση με τα δύο.



Bluetooth Ptt, παίρνει και το Alinco;

----------


## sv2evs

> Bluetooth Ptt, παίρνει και το Alinco;


Νομίζω πως όχι αλλά δες και εδώ μήπως εμένα μου ξεφεύγει κάτι.

----------


## pantierakos

Καλησπέρα σας,

Παρακαλώ μια βοήθεια, έχω 3 Vhf ένα Midland CT 790 και 2 Baofeng uv-5ra.

Σε κανένα δεν έχω καταφέρει να μιλήσω πάνω από 2 Χλμ. 

Στην καραντίνα τα ξέθαψα και μίλησα με Κύμη και Αλιβέρι άνετα με 2 παιδιά. (εγώ είμαι Χαλκίδα) 

Πως γίνεται αυτό; μιλάω άνετα με Κύμη, Αλιβέρι και μεταξύ τους δεν πιάνουν πάνω από 2 χιλιόμετρα. Τι φταίει;

Ευχαριστώ θερμά.

----------


## sv2evs

Οπτική επαφή, ! κεραία ! και τα 2 σημεία μεταξύ τους είναι μόνο μερικοί παράγοντες που κάνουν να μιλάμε κάπου και κάπου αλλού όχι.

----------


## gravis

Ερώτηση κρίσεως, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να στήσω hf beacon και να πάρω επίσημη άδεια απο την ΕΕΤΤ?

----------


## sv2evs

Βρήκα αυτό που λέει ότι το ειδικό διακριτικό το λαμβάνεις για συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Φαντάζομαι ότι και το beacon είναι στα 'πλαίσια' των αναμεταδοτών/επαναληπτών.

----------


## sotirisv

Καλησπέρα!Εν αναμονή του anytone 878!Πρέπει να ζητήσω καινούριο dmr id για τον φορητό, όπως έκανα για το hotspot;
Ποια η διαφορά του brandmeister με το dmr και dmr+;

----------


## sv2evs

όχι βγαίνεις με το ίδιο id, δεν χρειάζεσαι καινούργιο αν έχεις ήδη id. Το brandmeister με το dmr+ είναι 2 δίκτυα. Το πιο διαδεδομένο στην Ελλάδα μάλλον είναι το plus ενώ στο εξωτερικό το Brandmeister. Η διαφορά είναι οι επαναλήπτες που είναι συνδεμένοι και στα talkgroups (BM) ή reflectors (plus) που μιλάς. Η τεχνολογία είναι ίδια.

----------


## sotirisv

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!Τελικά το παρέλαβα σήμερα και προσπαθώ το τελευταίο 3ωρο να περάσω το codeplug στο φορητό με το cps 1.17.  Μου βγάζει 
 το παρακάτω και δεν προχωρά!Άλλαξα και θύρα com αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## sv2evs

Τον usb driver τον πέρασες, το αναγνωρίζει όταν το κουμπώνεις στο pc ;
Δοκίμασες να το τρέξεις σαν διαχειριστής ;

----------


## sotirisv

> Τον usb driver τον πέρασες, το αναγνωρίζει όταν το κουμπώνεις στο pc ;
> Δοκίμασες να το τρέξεις σαν διαχειριστής ;


Στην αρχή το σύνδεσα χωρίς τον driver και μου το αναγνώρισε κανονικα στην com3. Στην συνέχεια δοκίμασα και με τον driver, μου το αναγνώρισε κανονικά πάλι αλλά δεν διαβάζει τίποτα από τον φορητό. Και το usb και το cps τα έτρεξα με δικαιώματα διαχειριστή. Το μόνο που δεν έκανα είναι να αλλάξω τον ρυθμό μετάδοσης μέσα από το usb driver (δοκίμασα και με άλλες πόρτες εκτός της 3). Επίσης το cps που έβαλα είναι το 1.17 λόγω του firmware.

----------


## sv2evs

Παράξενο αυτό που σου κάνει όμως, γιατί εμένα έκανε το αντίθετο...πριν βάλω τον driver δεν το διάβαζε που είναι και φυσιολογικό...μετά την εγκατάσταση του όμως, όλα κανονικά.

----------


## sotirisv

> Παράξενο αυτό που σου κάνει όμως, γιατί εμένα έκανε το αντίθετο...πριν βάλω τον driver δεν το διάβαζε που είναι και φυσιολογικό...μετά την εγκατάσταση του όμως, όλα κανονικά.


Δοκίμασα να το κάνω update το firmware στο 1.18 και το έκανε κανονικά!Το codeplug και τις ρυθμίσεις δεν τις παίρνει με τίποτα.Είναι να τρελαίνεσαι!

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει κάποιος από Θεσσαλονίκη που να μπορεί να μου δανείσει καλώδιο σύνδεσης για ψηφιακό anytone ή tyt ή alinco (μένω Τούμπα αλλά έρχομαι οπουδήποτε). Είναι η τελευταία δοκιμή που μπορώ να κάνω, αλλιώς φεύγει για Αθήνα το μηχάνημα. Μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα του καταστήματός και μου ανέφερε μήπως φταίει το καλώδιο. Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## sv2evs

Κάνε μια δοκιμή πριν το στείλεις να βάλεις το καλώδιο σε άλλο usb και σε άλλον υπολογιστή πρώτα. Είναι κρίμα να το γυρίσεις πίσω και να μείνεις χωρίς μηχάνημα αν είναι κάτι που διορθώνεται.

Το ότι πέρασε κανονικά firmware είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ παράξενο...

Μήπως είναι γυρισμένο σε επαγγελματικό και όχι σε ερασιτεχνικό ;

Δες σε αυτό το βίντεο:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fz_eCFG9jGw

γραπτά εδώ:
https://www.bridgecomsystems.com/pages/at-d878uv-faq

----------


## sotirisv

Το δοκίμασα Σπύρο και σε άλλο υπολογιστή, αλλά και αυτά που μου έστειλες!Δυστυχώς δεν έγινε τίποτα.

----------


## sv2evs

Αν πέρασες firmware με το ίδιο καλώδιο και δεν καταφέρνει να διαβάσει το μηχάνημα, μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Reset δοκίμασες ;

----------


## sotirisv

> Αν πέρασες firmware με το ίδιο καλώδιο και δεν καταφέρνει να διαβάσει το μηχάνημα, μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Reset δοκίμασες ;


Ναι έκανα επαναφορά! Μία από τα ίδια!

----------


## sv2evs

Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις να περάσεις πάλι τους drivers ; Σκέφτομαι τι μπορεί να έχει και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά...

----------


## sotirisv

> Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις να περάσεις πάλι τους drivers ; Σκέφτομαι τι μπορεί να έχει και δεν λειτουργεί σωστά...


Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς, τα έχω δοκιμάσει όλα (έχω δει όλα τα βιντεάκια στο youtube)!Έκανα και format τον υπολογιστή μήπως δεν "πατάει" κάτι σωστά, αλλά τίποτα! Από την εξυπηρέτηση του καταστήματος μου είπαν πως μάλλον φταίει το καλώδιο οπότε θα το στείλω δυστυχώς πίσω.

----------


## sv2evs

Υπομονή λοιπόν, αν έχει προκύψει πρόβλημα με το καλώδιο...Μήπως αν έγραφες εδώ: https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389722575021/ στο facebook να έβρισκες κάποιον πιο κοντά σου να έβλεπες με άλλο καλώδιο/pc ?

----------


## sotirisv

> Υπομονή λοιπόν, αν έχει προκύψει πρόβλημα με το καλώδιο...Μήπως αν έγραφες εδώ: https://www.facebook.com/groups/315389722575021/ στο facebook να έβρισκες κάποιον πιο κοντά σου να έβλεπες με άλλο καλώδιο/pc ?



Σπύρο κάνω δοκιμές τώρα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ακούγομαι στο 2022, παίζω από το hotspot!Είδα ότι πάτησες. SY2DFT

----------


## sv2evs

Ναι, αλλά μου κάνεις private call ενώ πρέπει να πατάς στο 2022 (στο πιο τοπικό της Βόρειας Ελλάδας). Εγώ τώρα πατάω στον επαναλήπτη SW2D. Μπορώ να σου κάνω και εγώ private call αλλά θα ακούω και τους άλλους που θα μιλάνε, δώρο-άδωρο που λένε.

edit: 2022 group call.

----------


## sotirisv

> Ναι, αλλά μου κάνεις private call ενώ πρέπει να πατάς στο 2022 (στο πιο τοπικό της Βόρειας Ελλάδας). Εγώ τώρα πατάω στον επαναλήπτη SW2D. Μπορώ να σου κάνω και εγώ private call αλλά θα ακούω και τους άλλους που θα μιλάνε, δώρο-άδωρο που λένε.
> 
> edit: 2022 group call.


Πάτησα από το pi-star τώρα στο 2022 αλλά μάλλον κάτι κάνω λάθος και δεν με ακούς

----------


## sv2evs

Βλέπω ότι έχεις βάλει ΠΑΡΑ πολλά talkgroups στο hotspot σου για να ακούς. Αν όλα αυτά τα έχεις στατικά, δηλαδή συνεχόμενα δεν θα μπορείς να μιλήσεις κάποια στιγμή που θα θέλεις. Το ιδανικό είναι να τα ανοίγεις εσύ όταν το θέλεις με ένα πάτημα του μηχανήματος σου. Απλά άφησε 2,3 για να ακούς π.χ 202, 2022...

- - - Updated - - -




> Πάτησα από το pi-star τώρα στο 2022 αλλά μάλλον κάτι κάνω λάθος και δεν με ακούς


Group call, talkgroup 2022. Το βλέπω ότι πάτησες αλλά στον επαναλήπτη δεν βγαίνεις. Πρόσεξε μην πατήσεις πολλές φορές συνεχόμενα γιατί μπορεί να σε κόψει ο σέρβερ μετά για κάποιες ώρες.

----------


## merivas

Γεια σας και από εμένα .Έχω στην κατοχή μου wouxon 8d κάποιος έξυπνος το είχε προγραματήσει κάποτε με υπολογιστή και είχε βάλει κωδικό κλειδώματος .Αυτός ο κωδικός πλέον δεν υπάρχει καταστράφηκε ο υπολογιστής και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλαγές στο φορητό .Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος πως μπορώ να κάνω ΟΛΙΚΟ REECET με το χέρι χωρίς υπολογιστή ? Όταν πάω να το κάνω μου ζητάει κωδικό .

----------


## kourampies

> Γεια σας και από εμένα .Έχω στην κατοχή μου wouxon 8d κάποιος έξυπνος το είχε προγραματήσει κάποτε με υπολογιστή και είχε βάλει κωδικό κλειδώματος .Αυτός ο κωδικός πλέον δεν υπάρχει καταστράφηκε ο υπολογιστής και δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλαγές στο φορητό .Γνωρίζει κάποιος φίλος πως μπορώ να κάνω ΟΛΙΚΟ REECET με το χέρι χωρίς υπολογιστή ? Όταν πάω να το κάνω μου ζητάει κωδικό .


To να έχεις βάλει κωδικό και για το reset και για to VFΟ είναι απολύτως λογικό και όχι "εξυπνάδα". Με υπολογιστή μόνο γίνεται. Απλό καλώδιο για baofeng παίρνει, 1-2 ευρώ στο ebay. Το software είναι δωρεάν στο site της Wouxun.

----------


## sotirisv

Καλημέρα!!Προσπαθώ μέσω του mmdvm στο DMR plus, να κάνω δοκιμή τον παπαγάλο αλλά δεν κάνει επιστροφή στον φορητό.Τι TG είναι 9990 ή 9998 γιατί είδα και τα δύο στο ίντερνετ. Στο brandmeister έπαιζε κανονικά όταν έβαζα σταθερό το TG του. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλημέρα!!Προσπαθώ μέσω του mmdvm στο DMR plus, να κάνω δοκιμή τον παπαγάλο αλλά δεν κάνει επιστροφή στον φορητό.Τι TG είναι 9990 ή 9998 γιατί είδα και τα δύο στο ίντερνετ. Στο brandmeister έπαιζε κανονικά όταν έβαζα σταθερό το TG του. Ευχαριστώ!


Θεωρητικά είναι το 9998, αλλά όταν πατάω και εγώ στο 9990 βγάζει στον σερβερ των hotspot ότι στο 9990 είναι το echo. Παρ'όλα αυτά ούτε εγώ έχω επιστροφή...χμ,

----------


## sotirisv

> Θεωρητικά είναι το 9998, αλλά όταν πατάω και εγώ στο 9990 βγάζει στον σερβερ των hotspot ότι στο 9990 είναι το echo. Παρ'όλα αυτά ούτε εγώ έχω επιστροφή...χμ,


Δοκίμασα χθες μήπως το επηρεάζει η γραμμή που βάζουμε στο option για να συνδέεται στον 4242, άλλαξα το tg σε 9998 και 9990, αλλά και πάλι τίποτα. Είδα πάντως ότι το αναφέρουν και άλλοι το πρόβλημα αυτό.

----------


## sv2evs

Μάλλον πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν οι διαχειριστές αυτό το θέμα, μπορεί να είναι και 'κομμένο' το parrot...δεν θα είναι περίεργο...αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό.

----------


## sotirisv

> Μάλλον πρέπει να το κοιτάξουν οι διαχειριστές αυτό το θέμα, μπορεί να είναι και 'κομμένο' το parrot...δεν θα είναι περίεργο...αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό.


Καλησπέρα Σπύρο, μίλησα σήμερα με τον SV4LAD, βάζοντας ως TG 9990 και κάνοντας Group Call μου παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## sv2evs

> Καλησπέρα Σπύρο, μίλησα σήμερα με τον SV4LAD, βάζοντας ως TG 9990 και κάνοντας Group Call μου παίζει κανονικά.


Group call ? Πολύ παράξενο, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω και εγώ, σε Ευχαριστώ Σωτήρη.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Κάπου διάβασα στο περιοδικό 5-9 σε παλαιό τεύχος οτι μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί κεραία βραχέων από καλάμι ψαρέματος. 

Είναι εύκολο να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο; 

Έχω ένα πολύ μεγάλο κοντάρι εδώ στο σπίτι πτυσσόμενο, θα ήθελα να δω αν μπορώ να φτιάξω κάτι εύκολα για τα 80μ και 40μ.

----------


## sv2evs

Με την πρώτη αναζήτηση στο google δες εδώ ή εδώ ή και εδώ

Γενικά αν το ψάξεις στο google πάντως θα βρεις πολλές σελίδες...καλό θα είναι το καλάμι να είναι τουλάχιστον 10m και να φτιάξεις αν μπορείς και ένα balun στο κάτω μέρος σε ένα μικρό κουτί.

υ.γ θα χρειάζεσαι μετά και antenna tuner για να κάνεις εκπομπή στα βραχέα, εκτός και αν έχεις πολύ χώρο γύρω από την κεραία και την γεμίσεις με ground radials.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τον χειμώνα θα αγοράσω μια κάθετη βραχέων, σκέφτομαι μήπως μπορώ να φτιάξω μια δική μου από καλάμι για να μου βγει φθηνότερα.

Έχω antenna tuner.

----------


## sv2evs

> Τον χειμώνα θα αγοράσω μια κάθετη βραχέων, σκέφτομαι μήπως μπορώ να φτιάξω μια δική μου από καλάμι για να μου βγει φθηνότερα.
> 
> Έχω antenna tuner.


Σίγουρα είναι πιο οικονομικό το καλάμι, αρκεί φυσικά να γίνει σωστά η εγκατάσταση και μακρυά από παρεμβολές. Καλή επιτυχία.
υ.γ οι κάθετες ναι μεν καλές αλλά δεν αποδίδουν όλες το ίδιο...ψάξε πριν κάνεις αγορά.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Αν αγοράσω κάποια θα αγοράσω μόνο την sigma eurocom sx80 και θα την βάλω πάνω σε 4 ή και 8 μέτρα εστία να βρίσκεται όσο ψηλά γίνεται.

Προς το παρών έχω μείνει με μια end fed αλλά τα στάσιμα είναι πάρα πολλά και μόνο σε συχνότητες λίγο πριν τους 30MHz μπορείς να εκπέμψεις με ασφάλεια αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι, η φωνή δεν ακούγεται καθόλου έστω εντός Αττικής που μένω, θα κοιτάξω κάποια μικρή βελτίωση της τοποθέτησης της end fed αλλά δεν αναμένω να αλλάξει κάτι σημαντικά δεδομένου οτι από σχόλια ραδιοερασιτεχνών που διάβασα οι end fed δεν είναι κατάλληλες για κάτω από τους 14MHz, έλα όμως που από τους 14 και πάνω ελάχιστοι ασχολούνται να εκπέμψουν, οι συχνότητες είναι νέκρα σχεδόν.

----------


## sv2evs

Για το ύψος θα το αφήσω στις δοκιμές που θα κάνεις εφόσον πάρεις όπως λες την κάθετη. Όσο για την end fed που λες δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει ούτε δουλέψει ποτέ με τέτοια. Πάντως όσο πιο ψηλά, τόσο πιο καλά ακόμα και για αυτές. Προσπάθησε αν μπορείς βέβαια να μετακινήσεις την κεραία μήπως καταλάβεις τι της προκαλεί τα στάσιμα, δεν μπορεί να είναι ψηλά σε όλες τις μπάντες....κάπου θα κάνει 'κοιλιά' που λένε η καμπύλη. Αν φεύγει απλά εκτός μπάντας και πέφτουν εκεί, τότε υποφέρεις όπως πολλοί από παρεμβολές.

Όσο για τους 14 και πάνω, εκεί συνήθως εκπέμπουν όσοι ασχολούνται με τα dx και τις επαφές εκτός χώρας κυρίως...υπάρχει κόσμος όμως να μιλήσεις είτε φωνή είτε cw ή ψηφιακά. Πολύ κόσμος...!

----------


## Basilhs23_

Η κεραία end fed έχει μηδενικά στάσιμα σχεδόν στους 28mhz και πάνω, εκεί για να δεις στάσιμα πρέπει να ανεβάσεις πολύ την ισχύ. Όσο κατεβαίνεις στις συχνότητες τόσο αυξάνονται τα στάσιμα ώστε κάτω από τους 21 είναι απαγορευτικό σχεδόν να εκπέμψω ή εκπέμπω με 2-3W. Στο μεταξύ ένα πρόβλημα που δεν κατάφερα να λύσω είναι το τροφοδοτικό το οποίο όταν εκπέμψεις μετά από χ διάστημα ή έχει θερμανθεί τρίζει και πέφτει η τάση με αποτέλεσμα να κλείνει ο πομποδέκτης λόγω πτώσης τάσης, θα κοιτάξω να δω αν μπορέσω να γειώσω την κεραία σε τίποτε κάγκελα.

----------


## sv2evs

Τι τροφοδοτικό χρησιμοποιείς ;

----------


## badweed

θελω να φτιαξω μια απλη κεραια ληψης τηλεοπτικου σηματος (ξερω οτι κανουν απο 3 ευρω αλλα θα ηθελα να εχω μια πρακτικη εμπειρια) 
αν εχετε κατι να συμπληρωσετε καλοδεχουμενοι    :Smile:

----------


## sv2evs

Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο google: Εδώ

----------


## badweed

> Με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση στο google: Εδώ


ευχαριστω !  :Smile:

----------


## vrnsn

Καλησπέρα σας μέλη. Είμαι καινούργιος στο Forum και σύντομα γίνομαι και ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Έχω όμως μία ανησυχία. 
Τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες είμαι εθελοντής σε εθελοντική ομάδα δασοπροστασίας στον δήμο μου, τυχαίνει να κατέχω δικό μου φορητό V/UHF και να έχω περασμένες τις συχνότητες της ΠΥ  ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ, για να μπορώ να ακούω αποκλειστικά την Πυροσβεστική, (ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ πχ Αστυνομία). 
Διάβαζα όμως τον νόμο και έλεγε (πέρα από την κατοχή χωρίς άδεια) ότι απαγορεύεται να έχεις περασμένες συχνότητες ΜΗ ραδιοερασιτεχνικές (πχ 160.000 κλπ) ακόμη και εάν είσαι εθελοντής. 
Εάν πχ με σταματήσει έξω ομάδα ΔΙΑΣ και τους πω ότι τον έχω πάρει από την ομάδα μου και ότι ο ασύρματος δεν μου ανήκει διότι δεν έχω άδεια, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το διαπιστώσουν; 
Θα πω ότι είχα βάρδια και τον πήρα μαζί μου καταλάθος και πως θα τον έχω κλειστό μέχρι να τον δώσω πίσω. 
Υπάρχει θέληση και δυνατότητα κάλυψης και από τους ανώτερους της ομάδας. Θα μπορέσουν να με βοηθήσουν σε καμία στραβή ή τρίχες;
Το να τον αφήσω σπίτι δεν είναι λύση.

Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους.

----------


## kourampies

> Καλησπέρα σας μέλη. Είμαι καινούργιος στο Forum και σύντομα γίνομαι και ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Έχω όμως μία ανησυχία. 
> Τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες είμαι εθελοντής σε εθελοντική ομάδα δασοπροστασίας στον δήμο μου, τυχαίνει να κατέχω δικό μου φορητό V/UHF και να έχω περασμένες τις συχνότητες της ΠΥ  ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ, για να μπορώ να ακούω αποκλειστικά την Πυροσβεστική, (ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ πχ Αστυνομία). 
> Διάβαζα όμως τον νόμο και έλεγε (πέρα από την κατοχή χωρίς άδεια) ότι απαγορεύεται να έχεις περασμένες συχνότητες ΜΗ ραδιοερασιτεχνικές (πχ 160.000 κλπ) ακόμη και εάν είσαι εθελοντής. 
> Εάν πχ με σταματήσει έξω ομάδα ΔΙΑΣ και τους πω ότι τον έχω πάρει από την ομάδα μου και ότι ο ασύρματος δεν μου ανήκει διότι δεν έχω άδεια, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το διαπιστώσουν; 
> Θα πω ότι είχα βάρδια και τον πήρα μαζί μου καταλάθος και πως θα τον έχω κλειστό μέχρι να τον δώσω πίσω. 
> Υπάρχει θέληση και δυνατότητα κάλυψης και από τους ανώτερους της ομάδας. Θα μπορέσουν να με βοηθήσουν σε καμία στραβή ή τρίχες;
> Το να τον αφήσω σπίτι δεν είναι λύση.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους.


Η κατοχή ραδιοερασιτεχνικού ασυρμάτου (με εισαγωγή συχνότητας) είναι νόμιμη μόνο για αδειούχους ραδιοερασιτέχνες, δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη πρόβλεψη. Συνήθως υπάρχει σχετική ανοχή στις εθελοντικές οργανώσεις ανάλογα τα κέφια του εκάστοτε σερίφη, τις γνωριμίες, το πόσο κομάντο φαίνεστε από τις στολές σας. Θα σε βοηθήσουν από το σύλλογο μόνο εφόσον έχουν διάθεση οι σερίφηδες να συνεργαστούν και να ακούσουν, αν το πάνε δικαστικά δεν μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει κανείς.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Καλησπέρα σας μέλη. Είμαι καινούργιος στο Forum και σύντομα γίνομαι και ραδιοερασιτέχνης. Έχω όμως μία ανησυχία. 
> Τους τελευταίους έξι μήνες είμαι εθελοντής σε εθελοντική ομάδα δασοπροστασίας στον δήμο μου, τυχαίνει να κατέχω δικό μου φορητό V/UHF και να έχω περασμένες τις συχνότητες της ΠΥ  ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ, για να μπορώ να ακούω αποκλειστικά την Πυροσβεστική, (ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΕΝΕΣ πχ Αστυνομία). 
> Διάβαζα όμως τον νόμο και έλεγε (πέρα από την κατοχή χωρίς άδεια) ότι απαγορεύεται να έχεις περασμένες συχνότητες ΜΗ ραδιοερασιτεχνικές (πχ 160.000 κλπ) ακόμη και εάν είσαι εθελοντής. 
> Εάν πχ με σταματήσει έξω ομάδα ΔΙΑΣ και τους πω ότι τον έχω πάρει από την ομάδα μου και ότι ο ασύρματος δεν μου ανήκει διότι δεν έχω άδεια, υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το διαπιστώσουν; 
> Θα πω ότι είχα βάρδια και τον πήρα μαζί μου καταλάθος και πως θα τον έχω κλειστό μέχρι να τον δώσω πίσω. 
> Υπάρχει θέληση και δυνατότητα κάλυψης και από τους ανώτερους της ομάδας. Θα μπορέσουν να με βοηθήσουν σε καμία στραβή ή τρίχες;
> Το να τον αφήσω σπίτι δεν είναι λύση.
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά όλους.


Δεν βλέπω που είναι το πρόβλημα. Όσοι κατέχουν ασυρμάτους με περασμένες τις συχνότητες της πυροσβεστικής και ανήκουν σε σώμα εθελοντών πυροσβεστών, αν φοβούνται περίπτωση ελέγχου, ζήτα κάποια βεβαίωση από το σώμα που ανήκεις πως νόμιμα σου έχουν παραχωρήσει τον ασύρματο, είναι νόμιμο και όχι παράνομο αυτό. Για τον ραδιοερασιτεχνικό ασύρματο, θα έχεις την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη οπότε είσαι οκ.

----------


## vrnsn

Ο επικεφαλής της ομάδας με διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση ελέγχου και πως αν συμβεί το οτιδήποτε να τον καλέσω αμέσως και να δώσω το τηλέφωνο στα παιδιά της ΔΙΑΣ. Το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνω σε περίπτωση που αυτό δεν δουλέψει καθώς ο ασύρματος είναι δικός μου και όχι της ομάδας. Εάν τους πω και καλά ότι ο ασύρματος είναι της ομάδας υπάρχει τρόπος να το εξακριβώσουν; Υπενθυμίζω πως ο επικεφαλής μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το παραμύθι. Ακόμη και άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη να βγάλω, εξακολουθώ να είμαι παράνομος έχοντας κλειδωμένες συχνότητες της ΠΥ στο VHF μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ που το συζητάτε μαζί μου.

----------


## kourampies

> Ο επικεφαλής της ομάδας με διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση ελέγχου και πως αν συμβεί το οτιδήποτε να τον καλέσω αμέσως και να δώσω το τηλέφωνο στα παιδιά της ΔΙΑΣ. Το θέμα είναι τι θα κάνω σε περίπτωση που αυτό δεν δουλέψει καθώς ο ασύρματος είναι δικός μου και όχι της ομάδας. Εάν τους πω και καλά ότι ο ασύρματος είναι της ομάδας υπάρχει τρόπος να το εξακριβώσουν; Υπενθυμίζω πως ο επικεφαλής μπορεί να υποστηρίξει το παραμύθι. Ακόμη και άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη να βγάλω, εξακολουθώ να είμαι παράνομος έχοντας κλειδωμένες συχνότητες της ΠΥ στο VHF μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ που το συζητάτε μαζί μου.


O επικεφαλής η οποιοσδήποτε της ομάδας δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα νομικά. Είσαι παράνομος αν έχεις ραδιοερασιτεχνικό ασύρματο χωρίς άδεια. Συνήθως υπάρχει κατανόηση ή άγνοια του ότι είναι παράνομο εφόσον είσαι εθελοντής η έμμισθος ένστολος, δεν είμαι όμως απόλυτο. Αν πέσεις σε ορεξάτους θα έχεις σοβαρό θέμα. Στην καλύτερη θα τρέχεις στο τμήμα, στη χειρότερη θα πας δικαστικά και θα είσαι 100% ένοχος.
Έχοντας άδεια είσαι νομικά καλυμμένος να ακούς ότι θες. Πρακτικά όμως, ο κανόνας είναι ότι τραμπουκίζουν άσχημα όποιον αντιλαμβάνονται να ακούει αστυνομία (είτε άγνοια του νόμου που επιτρέπει την ακρόαση παντού σε ραδιοερασιτέχνες, είτε πάτημα στην παράγραφο περί διασφάλισης περί απόρρητου τηλεπικοινωνιών, κοινώς θα σε κατηγορήσουν ότι τους ακούς για να ξέρεις πως να τους αποφύγεις και να κάνεις κάποια παρανομία). Για τις άλλες υπηρεσίες μια από τα ίδια αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό. Όταν πάρεις την άδεια σου φρόντισε να έχεις πάντα μαζί σου το σχετικό ΦΕΚ και να ξέρεις τον νόμο, και να είσαι έτοιμος για ελέγχους και προσαγωγές χωρίς λόγο δυστυχώς.

----------


## vrnsn

Ίσως το είπε με την έννοια ότι τα ξέρει τα παιδιά των γύρω περιοχών της ΔΙΑΣ. Άρα απλά τον κουβαλάω με προσοχή, χαμηλωμένο και καλυμμένο. Σε περίπτωση που γίνει κάτι θα τους πω το παραμύθι πως δεν είναι δικός μου αλλά της ομάδας και τώρα αν το χάψουν το χάψαν. Σας ευχαριστω πάρα πολυ ολους.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Συχνότητες της αστυνομίας δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ακούς, άσε που δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστές αν δεν ψάξεις καλά, συνεπώς, αν σε πιάσουν με ασύρματο ξεκλείδωτο σε τέτοιες συχνότητες θα έχεις πρόβλημα.

Για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικές μπάντες τα είπαμε, με την άδεια και με έναν ασύρματο κλειδωμένο δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα, εκτύπωσε και τον νόμο ή ζήτα τον από το εθνικό τυπογραφείο με την σφραγίδα που σου επιτρέπει να έχεις μαζί σου τον ασύρματο.

Για την πυροσβεστική, αν ακούς μόνο αυτές τις συχνότητες, καλύτερα πάρε έναν ασύρματο από το σώμα, ζήτα από τον υπεύθυνο να σου υποδείξει το τμήμα της νομοθεσίας που ορίζει πως ο εθελοντής πυροσβέστης μπορεί να ακούει στις συχνότητες της πυροσβεστικής, πουθενά αλλού, ώστε να τον έχεις και αυτόν μαζί σου.

----------


## atrias

καταχώρηση ραδιοερασιτεχνικής κεραίας στο ΣΗΛΥΑ

https://spectrum.eett.gr/

με βάση τα όσα αναφέρονται στον κανονισμό για Κεραιοσυστήματα που εξαιρούνται αδειοδότησης

https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...sys_exclu.html

έχετε ασχοληθεί;

----------


## Basilhs23_

> καταχώρηση ραδιοερασιτεχνικής κεραίας στο ΣΗΛΥΑ
> 
> https://spectrum.eett.gr/
> 
> με βάση τα όσα αναφέρονται στον κανονισμό για Κεραιοσυστήματα που εξαιρούνται αδειοδότησης
> 
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...sys_exclu.html
> 
> έχετε ασχοληθεί;


Απ΄ όσο είχα ψάξει και είχα συζητήσει με ραδιοερασιτέχνες, δεν υπάρχει καμία υποχρέωση να δηλωθούν εκεί οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες.

----------


## atrias

> Απ΄ όσο είχα ψάξει και είχα συζητήσει με ραδιοερασιτέχνες, δεν υπάρχει καμία υποχρέωση να δηλωθούν εκεί οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες.


γιατί όχι;

εγώ από το "γ" στο παραπάνω το αντίθετο καταλαβαίνω

----------


## gravis

Πωλείται TECSUN s-8800 .σε υπεράριστη κατάσταση , χρησιμοποιηθηκε ελάχιστα . Οποιος ενδιαφέρετε Pm !

----------

